# DIE TITANIUM-Gallerie Teil 1



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2007)

*Meine lieben Titanfans
 ich glaube das habem wir ja noch nicht :die gallerie für titanium only   frames and bikes
 ich beginne mit meiner neusten Liebe   
das TITUS eleven  07 > der aufbau folgt diese woche und das foto des ganzen bikes auch, das schöne daran es wird sich mit der zeit veredeln(kohle muss noch her....) im moment baue ichs mit ner kompletten 960 XTR gruppe zusammen.......


*


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2007)

natürlich wird noch getunend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieterp (24. Januar 2007)

Titan ist der Hammer! Bilder meines Dean Colonel gibts hier:
http://pieter5808.fotopic.net/


----------



## Litespeed 73 (25. Januar 2007)

Hier ist mein Litespeed Pisgah:


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2007)

@Litespeed 73
 auch fein


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (25. Januar 2007)

So dann mal mein Litespeed .


----------



## Carcassonne (25. Januar 2007)

Frei nach Loriot: "Ein Rewel, ein Rewel":


----------



## Litespeed 73 (25. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön das Rewel, was is das für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Carcassonne (25. Januar 2007)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Sehr schön das Rewel, was is das für ne Kurbel?



Eine alte Shimano M900. Selbst abgebeizt, poliert und dann titanfarben eloxieren lassen. T.A. Specialites Kettenblätter, Tiso Alu Kettenblattschrauben und Middleburn Titan Kurbelschrauben mit integriertem Abzieher


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2007)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Eine alte Shimano M900. Selbst abgebeizt, poliert und dann titanfarben eloxieren lassen. T.A. Specialites Kettenblätter, Tiso Alu Kettenblattschrauben und Middleburn Titan Kurbelschrauben mit integriertem Abzieher


 das nenne ich liebe zum detail!


----------



## Owl Hollow (26. Januar 2007)

1 x Litespeed Tellico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2007)

Owl Hollow schrieb:


> 1 x Litespeed Tellico


 und das bildchen???


----------



## Beefcity (7. Februar 2007)

Mal ein etwas neueres Merlin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2007)

@Beefcity 
 gewicht??


----------



## Beefcity (8. Februar 2007)

Mit Kette   Komme auf ca.8,9kg


----------



## Litespeed 73 (8. Februar 2007)

Sehr Schönes Bike und sehr schöner Aufbau. Nur die Mootsteile passen vom Titan-Finish nicht so gut, vielleicht solltest Du da nochmal selbst tätig werden. Bei www.kocmo.de gibs ein Vlies mit dem Du exact die Oberflächen von Litespeed / Merlin hinbekommst.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2007)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Sehr Schönes Bike und sehr schöner Aufbau. Nur die Mootsteile passen vom Titan-Finish nicht so gut, vielleicht solltest Du da nochmal selbst tätig werden. Bei www.kocmo.de gibs ein Vlies mit dem Du exact die Oberflächen von Litespeed / Merlin hinbekommst.
> Gruß Jan



ja beim genaueren betrachen muss ich sagen ,stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (9. Februar 2007)

die vielen aufkleber vom merlin sehen grottig aus.
die schwarzen kettenblätter passen auch nicht.


----------



## Carcassonne (9. Februar 2007)

Das könnte ein wirklich schönes Bike werden. Aber meine Vorredner haben recht, die verschiedenen Finishes sollte man angleichen und von den schönen Titanrohren sieht man ja kaum etwas bei diesen vielen Aufklebern. Da Du ja offenbar bereit bist, einiges an Geld in das Rad zu stecken und offenbar auch starr fahren möchtest, würde ich auch nochmal über eine Titangabel nachdenken, z.B. von Kocmo.


----------



## abbath (9. Februar 2007)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Frei nach Loriot: "Ein Rewel, ein Rewel":




Grandios!


----------



## czech (14. Februar 2007)

Servus,

hier mein älteres Merlin Oreas! Diesen Winter auf 2-fach und Starrgabel umgebaut! Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker werde ich wahrscheinlich durch Moots-Teile tauschen.

Gewicht: 7,8kg


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2007)

das merlin ist ja toll!und die starrgabel passt ja auch farblich
 GREAT!


----------



## Carcassonne (14. Februar 2007)

Yep, schönes Rad. Ist das eine Kocmo Gabel?


----------



## czech (14. Februar 2007)

Jep, die Gabel ist von Kocmo genauso wie die Kasette!
Das Einzige, die Verlegung der Bremsleitung find ich Mist. Wenn schon eine Disc Only Gabel hätte man auch Leitungsführungen vorsehen können wie Sie z.B. auch am Rahmen zu finden sind. Die Kabelbinder stören schon die Optik


----------



## abbath (14. Februar 2007)

Was mal geil wäre: Innenverlegte Bremsleitung in der Starrgabel. Sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, unten und oben auf der Gabelschulter eine Öffnung e voila...

Was mir nicht gefällt sind die fehlenden Lenkerstopfen und die Aheadkappe - aber jeder so, wie er's mag.


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

so, hier mal mein neues Spielzeug:







2007er MARIN TeamTitanium (made by Lynskey Performance) Nr. 6 v. 50 / RH 20
Marzocchi Corsa SL Gabel 100mm - evtl. wird die noch Weiss lackiert
roter Chris King Steuersatz
DT 240s Naben mit Mavic 717 Felgen 
komplette 2007er XTR  (Umwerfer fehlt noch)
Salsa Stahl-Vorbau, Salsa Carbon-Lenker und Schnellspanner
Ritchey WCS Stütze...bis die Maverick Speeball da ist...

und mein "Lieblingsspielzeug":

1994er MARIN Team Titanium (made by Litespeed) als SiSp aufgebaut:


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2007)

@Altitude  
 marin eine alte liebe von mir was für eine pracht! und das 07 modell schün wie mein altes team titanium, dachte auch 07 modelle seien by litespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> dachte auch 07 modelle seien by litespeed



sind se auch - irgendwie - die Gebrüder Lynskey waren von 1986 bis 1999 die Gründer, Rahmenbauer und Besitzer von Litespeed, bevor die Marke an die American Bicycle Group verkauft wurde - seit 2006 dürfen Sie wieder Bike-Rahmen bauen - bis dahin war es den beiden von der ABG vertraglich untersagt...


----------



## breeze (15. Februar 2007)

Saugeil das Bike ,aber was sind das für Schalthebel. Sind bestimmt irgentwelche kultigen Teile die ich nicht kenne ,sehen aber nicht besonders schön neben einer Marta, nokons, tune und dem ganzen Hightec.  Ich meine das Merlin mit Starrgabel.


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2007)

breeze schrieb:


> Saugeil das Bike ,aber was sind das für Schalthebel...  ...Ich meine das Merlin mit Starrgabel.



ich Tipp mal auf 8-fach Ultegra oder 9-fach DuraAce Lenkerendschalthebel auf Paul Thumbies:


----------



## breeze (15. Februar 2007)

Das ging aber schnell, du könntest Recht haben. Aber ein Titanrahmen als Singlespeed ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Hut ab....


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Februar 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> sind se auch - irgendwie - die Gebrüder Lynskey waren von 1986 bis 1999 die Gründer, Rahmenbauer und Besitzer von Litespeed, bevor die Marke an die American Bicycle Group verkauft wurde - seit 2006 dürfen Sie wieder Bike-Rahmen bauen - bis dahin war es den beiden von der ABG vertraglich untersagt...



das sind ja tolle news
 besten dank!


----------



## czech (16. Februar 2007)

@Altitude: Richtig, sind 9-fach Dura Ace auf Thumbies!!
Dein Marin gefällt mir auch richtig gut!
@breeze: Was das "Hightec" am Lenker angeht gebe ich Dir zum Teil Recht. Die Tune-Hörnchen sind eigentlich nur dran weil sich´s angenehmer fahren läßt auf längeren Strecken! Geplant war der Aufbau sicher ohne! Die Bremse ist so ´ne Sache, der Rahmen ist nun mal Disc only und welche Scheibe würde "Old school" aussehen! Mir wären V-Brakes optisch auch lieber! Lenker, Sattelstütze werden noch durch Moots getauscht. 
Ach ja der rechte Bremshebel hängt nur weil mir die Carbonschraube abgerissen war, sind schon durch Titanschrauben (wie am ganzen Rad) getauscht!!

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Februar 2007)

was kostet so ein 2007er marin titanium rahmen? der ist sehr schön. die alten in den 90ern fand ich damals auch schon richtig lecker!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Februar 2007)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> was kostet so ein 2007er marin titanium rahmen? der ist sehr schön. die alten in den 90ern fand ich damals auch schon richtig lecker!!!



*Komplett 4.999 Euro   *

 GABEL
Fox F 32 F100RLT   
full xtr

NABEN
DT 240 s   
Gewicht: 9,70 kg (Komplettrad)
1.26 kg Rahmen 
*importeur nachfragen ob er auch rahmen hat*


----------



## abbath (16. Februar 2007)

Die Lynskey Performance Rahmen sind ja mal echt ein Traum. Klasse Lackierungen und dann auch noch überflüssiger-/dekadenterweise auf Titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breeze (16. Februar 2007)

Sagt mal gibt es außer Rewel noch andere Titanrahmen mit Rohloff-Ausfallern?
Das wäre ja dann für die Ewigkeit .


----------



## abbath (17. Februar 2007)

Kocmo, Moots glaub ich auch...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Februar 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Kocmo, Moots glaub ich auch...


 .........jeder custombauer bietet rohloff an, bei meinem *titus *hat die wahl zwischen den verschiedenen ausfallenden.....
finde diese lösung auch preislich sehr vernüftig


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Februar 2007)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> was kostet so ein 2007er marin titanium rahmen? der ist sehr schön. die alten in den 90ern fand ich damals auch schon richtig lecker!!!


das stammt vom marin importeur...


MARIN-Bikes schrieb:


> Kurz vorneweg, Marin USA hat 100 Stück davon produzieren lassen. 25 Stück konnten wir uns sichern. Wird also ein relativ exclusiver Spass bleiben.
> Der empfohlene Verkaufspreis liegt bei 2499.00 Euro.
> Gruß Bernd


----------



## singlestoph (17. Februar 2007)

titanserottarahmendingsi
fixedgear immoment


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2007)

@Stoph
wie immer ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. Februar 2007)

@singlestoph
 dachte schon ne weile, wann postet er es?.... über den dächern von züri 
  danke!


----------



## singlestoph (18. Februar 2007)

das rad gabs auch schon mal in geschaltet

da  http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=3002&hilightuser=64


























http://www.singlespeed.ch/galerien/griechenland06/index.htm


----------



## Deleted 1655 (18. Februar 2007)

Rahmen gekauft und meine Reste aus den Keller verwertet, Steuersatz kommt noch ein König in Pewder.


----------



## jörgl (18. Februar 2007)

Einen schönen Sonntag, Dieter ,

ganz nett...... aber irgendwie verstehe ich da nicht, warum Du das Moots verkauft hast. Das Merlin verblaßt doch total gegenüber dem Rigormootis...

Grüße Jörg


----------



## jörgl (18. Februar 2007)

czech schrieb:


> Jep, die Gabel ist von Kocmo genauso wie die Kasette!
> Das Einzige, die Verlegung der Bremsleitung find ich Mist. Wenn schon eine Disc Only Gabel hätte man auch Leitungsführungen vorsehen können wie Sie z.B. auch am Rahmen zu finden sind. Die Kabelbinder stören schon die Optik


  an meiner Kocmo DO-Gabel (2006er Modell) sind die Führungen vorhanden... ganz ohne mein Zutun.... 

Grüße Jörg


----------



## czech (18. Februar 2007)

jörgl schrieb:


> an meiner Kocmo DO-Gabel (2006er Modell) sind die Führungen vorhanden... ganz ohne mein Zutun....
> 
> Grüße Jörg



Dann muß ich wohl mal bei Kocmo nachfragen, hab die Gabel im November06 bekommen. Müßte ja dann die "Gleiche" sein.
Danke für die Info!!


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2007)

breeze schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibt es außer Rewel noch andere Titanrahmen mit Rohloff-Ausfallern?
> Das wäre ja dann für die Ewigkeit .



DeKerf auch...


----------



## Alex de Large (22. Februar 2007)

Dann möchte ich auch nicht fehlen:


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2007)

@Alex de Large
 auch ganz nett  
 hersteller von rahmen und gabel??


----------



## xc-mtb (25. Februar 2007)

Rahmen ist von B1

Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Rahmen ist von B1
> 
> Gabel?



B1... ahhh > waren ja ne menge auf e-bucht( mit lack)
wo haben den die oranies ihre rahmen schweissen lassen? denke mal  in asia...


----------



## Alex de Large (25. Februar 2007)

Die Gabel ist von Demonchaux (www.dmcx.com). Hab ich mal in Japan gekauft.

Dürfte wie der Rahmem (BeOne) in Taiwan oder China gebruzzelt worden sein.


----------



## Beefcity (26. Februar 2007)

Hier mein Schlechtwetterbike






[/IMG]


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2007)

@Beefcity
 ich sags  ja wir titanfans sind alle etwas dekadent
 
 schlechtwetterbike mit v-brakes?
 scherz beiseite
 klassisch schöner rahmen> jahrgang??


----------



## Beefcity (28. Februar 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Beefcity
> ich sags  ja wir titanfans sind alle etwas dekadent
> 
> schlechtwetterbike mit v-brakes?
> ...



Solange alles im Rahmen bleibt Ist Baujahr 1995
Möchte gerne ne neue Starrgabel,aber Kocmo gefällt mir nicht so recht.Was haltet Ihr von der neuen Pace RC31C-Typ Titan?


----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2007)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Solange alles im Rahmen bleibt Ist Baujahr 1995
> Möchte gerne ne neue Starrgabel,aber Kocmo gefällt mir nicht so recht.Was haltet Ihr von der neuen Pace RC31C-Typ Titan?



Pace RC31C-Typ Titan  

 liebäugle auch damit für  ein anderes projekt von mir
 hab mal DT angefragt ob sie auch im 08 starrgabeln bauen... hab keine antwort erhalten, könnte sein das sie nur noch federgeschichten machen...abwarten..
 also zuschlagen mit Pace RC31C- Titan  da kannst du nichts falsch machen


----------



## Beefcity (1. März 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Pace RC31C-Typ Titan
> 
> liebäugle auch damit für  ein anderes projekt von mir
> hab mal DT angefragt ob sie auch im 08 starrgabeln bauen... hab keine antwort erhalten, könnte sein das sie nur noch federgeschichten machen...abwarten..
> also zuschlagen mit Pace RC31C- Titan  da kannst du nichts falsch machen



Habe nur das Proplem mit der silbernen Gabelbrücke.Merlin hat gebürstete Rahmen.Der Mootsvorbau ist grau.Wie sieht die Pace aus? Noch ein anderer Farbton geht nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2007)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Habe nur das Proplem mit der silbernen Gabelbrücke.Merlin hat gebürstete Rahmen.Der Mootsvorbau ist grau.Wie sieht die Pace aus? Noch ein anderer Farbton geht nicht.


 schwer zu sagen das ti oberfläche der gabel solltest du am besten live mit deinem rad vergleichen, kennst ja das problem der nuacen
 wenn du dich durchgooglest sind die bilder zu schlecht um auf nummer sicher zu gehen... sonst bestellen ,im notfall> zurück damit


----------



## Ketterechts (7. März 2007)

Hier mal mein KONA HEI HEI   
Erst seit kurzem in meinem Besitz - mein erstes Kona .
Fährt sich super angenehm - leicht und wendig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridateufel (8. März 2007)

Also nja, sieht letz so nich schlecht aus ... is aber gar nich mein geschmack ... ich bin nich so der Kona-fan aber lassn kopf nich hängen ...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2007)

Meridateufel schrieb:


> Also nja, sieht letz so nich schlecht aus ... is aber gar nich mein geschmack ... ich bin nich so der Kona-fan aber lassn kopf nich hängen ...



um mal eines klarzustellen hier!

ein titanrahmen hebt sich meistens von den restlichen serienbikes des gleichen herstellers ab ........wie dieses kona ,das mehr als nur ein kona ist sondern viel geschichte und ne geniale geometrie besitzt  

ich finde das KONA superklassischsexy und die RF kurbeln(in 94er gunfarbe)passen


----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2007)

Dann mal meins: Kona Hei Hei erster Generation (noch ohne Bullet-Ausfaller), also Anfang 90er.











Lenker (Rektek), Vorbau (Towsen) ,Stütze (Syncros) aus Titan (Farbton passt top zum Rahmen), 900er XTR Schaltung mit XT Daumies, Cooks, LRS Mavic Ceramic mit Hershey vorne und Hügi-Verschnitt hinten, Bremsanlage eher unpaassend aber funktjonell top Avid Ti. Sattelo Rolls in der leichten "Due"-Version. Bergauf geht es wie die Sau


----------



## Altitude (17. März 2007)

@Moe

Respekt - geile Karre


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (19. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Titan FachmÃ¤nner.Mein Bike-HÃ¤ndler hat ein gebrauchtes Serotta HT mit Titanrahmen in Zahlung genommen.Das Bike sieht aus wie neu hat eine aufÃ¤llige Lackierung ( USA-Flagge ) Ausstattung ist kpl XTR Das Bike und auch die Ausstattung sind ca. 4Jahre alt hat Felgenbremse XTR und sieht aus wie neu.
Er hat das Bike fÃ¼r 1200â¬ im Fenster stehen. 
Frage ist es das Wert ?? Ich habe von Serotta und auch von Titanrahmen nicht so die Ahnung.
Habe mich aber ganz schÃ¶n in das Bike   
WÃ¼rde mir noch ne Starrgabel ( Carbon ? ) verbauen und es dann nur bei schÃ¶nem Wetter fahren.

Ãber ein paar Tips wÃ¤re ich dankbar.

GruÃ Scalpel


----------



## Don Trailo (19. März 2007)

@Scalpel
 zuschlagen.....serottta aus titan ist immer lecker ¨mit carbongabel sowieso ,hast du das serotta von singlestoph gesehen?
der preis 1200 euro ist geschenkt! 
also kaufen und hier vorstellen und viel spass mit dem edlen teil! 

p.s falls mal die lackierung dir zu bunt wird > galssperlenstrahlen und bei serotta neue sticker  bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (19. März 2007)

@Scalpel

Gib mir mal die Nummer deines Händlers, sowas kann ja nicht sein.


Nee im Ernst: *Kaufen marsch marsch*

Wenn dir das Rad passt kannst du damit nichts falsch machen und hast lange Freude an einem zeitlosen Gefährt.


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2007)

fehlpost


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2007)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Sehr Schönes Bike und sehr schöner Aufbau. Nur die Mootsteile passen vom Titan-Finish nicht so gut, vielleicht solltest Du da nochmal selbst tätig werden. Bei www.kocmo.de gibs ein Vlies mit dem Du exact die Oberflächen von Litespeed / Merlin hinbekommst.
> Gruß Jan



du bis mein gott, ich wusste gar net, dass es kurbeln in blau und rot von irgendeinem hersteller gibt, 
dachte die turbine war die einzige, aber die gibts ja au net mehr
die kurbeln sind der hammer, und der preis is au sehr moderat.


----------



## Litespeed 73 (20. März 2007)

Keine Ursache


----------



## Der Yeti (20. März 2007)

hab einen vergessen:tune 
weiß jetzt aber au gerade net für welchen einsatz die kocmo sind,sieht aber nach cc aus oder???
preiswerter als tune sind se schon ma...
hat einer gewichtsangabe???


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2007)

wir möchten titanbikes sehen 
und kein kurbelgesabber  

 erlaube mir etwas feines aus bern zu zeigen!

Owl Hollow`s WTB


----------



## Der Yeti (21. März 2007)

lol, mach ma keinen aufstand hier


----------



## stivinix (21. März 2007)

Morati Titan HC pro 1.3

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/285603


----------



## stivinix (21. März 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/285603


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (22. März 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> @Scalpel
> 
> Gib mir mal die Nummer deines HÃ¤ndlers, sowas kann ja nicht sein.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
ich war heute morgen bei meinem HÃ¤ndler leider past mir die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe nicht   Ich hÃ¤tte das Bike ansonsten sofort gekauft.
Wenn jemand von Euch SpaÃ dran hat hier die Nr. meines HÃ¤ndlers 0271/334824 Ansprechpartner Heiko Oerter.Das Bike steht in Siegen in seinem Shop Bike -Corner. Es handelt sich um ein Serotta HT // CHT  17 Zoll  Rahmen Ausstattung kpl. XTR und Rock Shox SID Gabel Titan SattelstÃ¼tze und Vorbau.Das Bike sieht fast aus wie Neu und ist aus Bj. 2000. Neupreis waren 4890,00 DM

FÃ¼r 1199,00 â¬ geht das gute StÃ¼ck weg ich habe mich wirklich geÃ¤rgert das es mir nicht paÃt.

GruÃ Thomas ( Scalpel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. März 2007)

stivinix schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/285603




@stivinix erlaube mir dein morati schön zu posten...


----------



## uerland (7. April 2007)

Wheeler E2 von 93:


----------



## xc-mtb (8. April 2007)

Schön ist das Wheeler. Harmonischer Aufbau.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Schön ist das Wheeler. Harmonischer Aufbau.



ja ,sogar der blaue farbtupfer der gabel stört nicht


----------



## tifreak (9. April 2007)

Hallo Don Trailo

Du warst heute mit diesem Bike im "Rudel" unterwegs 





USA, MA, Somerville! Bei weiteren Fragen-PM

Thanks für die Pasta nochmal  

Gruss Tom-tIFreak


----------



## abbath (9. April 2007)

fett.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. April 2007)

@tifreak
 in der tat! hat spass gemacht  
 auf ein ander mal auf den trails und in der pastaküche


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. April 2007)

ich hab zwar selber keinen titan-rahmen, aber was mich mal interessieren würde: 1. was kostet son teil mindestens? 2. gibts bei titan große unterschiede bezüglich qualität, gewicht?


----------



## xc-mtb (24. April 2007)

Neu so ab 700 bis 800 Euro. Für die Klassiker sind dann ab 1.300 fällig und geht dann bis 3.500 Euro hoch. In Kombi mit Carbon wird es dann auch schon bis 5.000 oder nach oben offen laufen. Dann natürlich auf Maß.

Schau mal in der Suchfunktion. Vor allem im Klassikerforum, da gibt es viel zu dem Thema. Ist praktisch alles schon behandelt worden.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2007)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Monday (5. Mai 2007)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Litespeed Pisgah:



Lecker, Modeljahr? Rahmengewicht?


----------



## Zauberer33 (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich gebe zu, das das kein Titanbike ist, aber es heißt ja auch "Titanium-Gallerie"... ...von daher denke ich, das dieser Sattel hier bestens herpaßt.

Mein Wissens nach der einzige je in Serie produzierte MTB/Rennrad Sattel aus VOLLTITAN ( Satteldecke, Verstärkungsbleche, Titaniumnieten, Sattelschienen.

Das Teil war schwarz lackiert. Habe ich selbst abgebeitzt und dann per Hand aufpolliert ( wird aber demnächst maschinell noch perfektioniert ). Dann kommt ein neuer Sattelkernschaum und ein neues Leder drauf...Voilaá..... 

Für Interessierte....Gewicht momentan 113 gr.

Handmade in Italien in 12/1996


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Mai 2007)

@Zauberer33
 spannendes teilchen und wie sitzt es sich?


----------



## newsboy (9. Mai 2007)

müsste eigentlich ein gipiemme sattel sein... halt nur eben ohne polsterung.


----------



## Litespeed 73 (10. Mai 2007)

@Monday: Modelljahr is 2004 und Gewicht 1480g. Gruß LS 73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zauberer33 (10. Mai 2007)

Jooo Leute stimmt,

ist ein Gipiemme Sattel. Na wie es sich sitzt weiß ich leider noch nicht. Da das Teil ja noch nicht fertig ist. Wie schon geschrieben, wird er noch weiter bearbeitet und bekommt dann auch wieder ein neues Sattelleder mit anderen Stickereien......und um ehrlich zu sein, kann er auch total unbequem sein......da er ohnehin auf ein Showbike kommt, das nicht gefahren wird..........Hauptsache er sieht zum Schluß geil aus............))


----------



## ottmar (16. Mai 2007)

hier gabs ja noch gar kein 7:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Mai 2007)

das erste siebner in der tat und noch schön


----------



## kodak (23. Mai 2007)

... fangen wir mal ganz klein an ... die Verunreinigungen sind noch vom Styropor ;-)





Der Aufbau wird aus Zeitgruenden leider erst Anfang Juni erfolgen koennen ...

Percy


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir möchten titanbikes sehen
> und kein kurbelgesabber



Ok! 
Dann will ich mal meinen "alten Bock" hier posten.
Diamond Back Axxis Ti Pro

Bild ist nicht ganz aktuell. Neu ist ein King Ti Cage und eine Ti Sattelklemme.
Geplant ist eine Kocmo Titangabel sowie ein King Ti Steuersatz.
Ah und noch ein 29er Boone Blatt.


----------



## newsboy (24. Mai 2007)

hat nichts mit cross country racing zu tun, dafür umso mehr mit titan...

es ist noch nicht ganz fertig.






a.


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

wer sagt, dass man damit nicht Racen kann?
Es kommt immer auf die innere Einstellung an


----------



## newsboy (24. Mai 2007)

naja, für das habe ich anderes altes zeugs...

ebenfalls noch nicht fertig, immer noch nicht.






a.


----------



## kodak (4. Juni 2007)

so jetzt das REWEL fertig aufgebaut ... fertig natuerlich noch nicht wirklich aber fuer Testfahrten und Feintuning bereit ;-)







Spacerturm und Zugverlegung stehen schon auf dem Plan ... 

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Juni 2007)

@kodak   viel spass beim feintuning
 das beginnt ja immer nach der ersten testfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (9. Juni 2007)

Hier mein Litespeed Ocoee mit 9,5 kg, würde auch zu den Classics passen


----------



## Hellspawn (9. Juni 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hier mein Litespeed Ocoee mit 9,5 kg, würde auch zu den Classics passen



Mit dem Lenker und Vorbau wirst Du da aber (zu Recht) gesteinigt.
sonst ist's sehr schön.


----------



## subdiver (9. Juni 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Mit dem Lenker und Vorbau wirst Du da aber (zu Recht) gesteinigt.
> sonst ist's sehr schön.



War leider notwendig  
Denn ich hatte eine Bandscheibenverwölbung, deshalb brauchte ich den 
steileren Vorbau, den DH-Lenker und die (nicht passende) RS-Federstütze.


----------



## don vito (11. Juni 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Mit dem Lenker und Vorbau wirst Du da aber (zu Recht) gesteinigt.
> sonst ist's sehr schön.



Schön schon, aber nicht 9,5kg.


----------



## subdiver (11. Juni 2007)

don vito schrieb:


> Schön schon, aber nicht 9,5kg.



Wieso nicht  ? 
Es sind Tune-Teile, Tune-Laufräder, Titan-Kasette, Titan-Innenlager, Ritchey-WCS-Vorbau, 
Onza-Titanpedale, etc. verbaut.
Der Rahmen hat ca. 1500 Gramm.
Die Manitou 3 wiegt weniger wie die heutigen Gabeln.
Die XTR-Cantilever wiegen weniger, als die V-Brakes, 
geschweige denn die Scheibenbremsen.

Die einzigen Teile, die zu schwer sind, ist der Lenker 
und die Sattelstütze  
Bis auf diese zwei Teile wüßte ich nicht, wo ich momentan Gewicht sparen könnte.

Meine Waage zeigt zumindest 9,5 kg, ohne Luftpumpe und Reserveschlauch an


----------



## don vito (11. Juni 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wieso nicht  ?
> Es sind Tune-Teile, Tune-Laufräder, Titan-Kasette, Titan-Innenlager, Ritchey-WCS-Vorbau,
> Onza-Titanpedale, etc. verbaut.
> Der Rahmen hat ca. 1500 Gramm.
> ...



Na wenns denn so ist...  

Ich hab grad heute wieder mal den Rechner zu Hand genommen und mir das Bike was ich kaufen möchte zusammengerechnet. XT Kurbel und Pedale, Rest XTR, 1200 Gramm Rahmen, Fox, speedneedle, marta, tune Laufradsatz. Der Rest alles leicht aber voll alltagstauglich.

Ergibt 9,7kg theoretisch.  Praktisch wohl gegen 10kg. Von daher hatte ich erstmal Zweifel dass Du mit Deinen älteren Teilen sowas unterbietest. Aber wenn Du es gewogen hast, ist es ja klar.


----------



## subdiver (12. Juni 2007)

@ don vito
Alleine Deine Scheibenbremsen mit den dafür nötigen Scheibenbremsnaben
dürften locker 0,5-0,7 kg Mehrgewicht zu meinen alten XTR-Cantis haben  
Dazu kommt dann noch das Mehrgewicht der Scheibenbremsnaben.

Das Rahmengewicht vom Ocoee hatte ich aus der Erinnerung angegeben,
denn ich hatte es mir nicht notiert  
Vielleicht ist mein Rahmen auch leichter !? Ich weiß es nicht.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau Deines neuen Bikes  

Grüße, Subdiver


----------



## don vito (12. Juni 2007)

@subdiver

Dein geschätztes Setup (ich zähle je die Schalteinheit mit dazu, so kann man es 1:1 vergleichen):

Cantis ca 260gr 
Bremszüge/Kabel ca 60 
XTR STI ca 400
Laufradsatz ca 1370 
---------------------
Total 2090.

Mein Setup:

Martas mit Titanschrauben 710 
Lrs: Princess, Kong, 28 CX-ray, DT 4.2d ca 1420
XTR rapidfire 240
---------------
Total 2370. 

Differenz nur 280 Gramm! So arg ist das eben gar nicht.  Oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?

Mit Extralite Bremsen und Hebeln beträgt der Unterschied gut 400 Gramm. Man überschätzt das leicht.

Aber es freut mich wenn schon Dein Oldtimer unter 10kg wiegt.


----------



## powderJO (13. Juni 2007)

7verve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (14. Juni 2007)

@powderJO

sehr ruhiger Aufbau, gefaellt mir ausgezeichnet, nur warum das mit der Sattelstuetze? Finde das unterbricht die Linien sehr, den Sinn erkenne ich bei einem Massrahmen auch nicht.

Percy


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2007)

hi kodak,

dein bike gefällt mir auch sehr gut. habe auch lange mit dem gedanken an ein rewel gespielt, bevor ich mich dann doch für's 7 entschieden habe. die gekröpfte sattelstütze wurde mir von 7 ans herz gelegt, da ich 1 relativ komische masse habe (die zu einer relativ verschobenen rahmenoptik geführt hätten, hätte man sie nur über den rahmen angepasst) und es 2 meinen bevorzugten fahrweise (dicke gänge auch wenn's steiler bergauf geht) entgegen kommt. ich habe mich da letztendlich auf die expertise meines händlers und 7 verlassen - gefallen tut sie mir natürlich auch.


----------



## kodak (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

mit den komischen Maßen kenne ich ;-) ... gleiches Problem gehabt, am Ende ist es bei mir ein 16" Sattelrohr mit einem 20" Oberrohr geworden ("... typisch Nordeuropaeer, kurze Beine, langer Oberkoerper").
7 gefiel mir auch, hatten hier auch einen sehr kompetenten Menschen in Sachen Titan, am Ende eine Frage der Emotionen (und des Preises)

Viel Spass mit dem 7 ... ich weiss garnicht mehr wie sich ein hartes Stahlrad fuhr ;-) (von Bauxit wollen wir ja nicht reden)

Percy


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo, dann will ich auch mal diese zwei Rahmen waren mal in meinem Besitz:














Dem Softtail trauere ich schon noch nach, das hätte ich behalten sollen, tja, zu spät!


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2007)

@Cube_Airmatic  
 solche juwelen verkauft man nicht!  
 scherz beiseite hab solche fehler auch schon begangen!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2007)

Mein *KISH 29er* Hardtail (Rahmengrösse 21-Zoll mit 29-Zoll-Laufrädern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (19. Juni 2007)

Bis auf die Farbe der Narbe ist das Kish eines der ersten 29er das mir richtig gut gefällt. Wie groß bist du denn? Wie groß ist der Rahmen?

CU


----------



## Hellspawn (19. Juni 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Narbe



Narben gibt's wenn man sich verletzt hat.
Am Rad drehen sich Naben

Cooles Bike, das Kish


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Bis auf die Farbe der Narbe ist das Kish eines der ersten 29er das mir richtig gut gefällt. Wie groß bist du denn? Wie groß ist der Rahmen?



Die pinkfarbenen KING-Teile (Naben und Steuersatz) sind mein ganz persönlicher "BLING"-Faktor   einfach speziell!  





Ich bin 1.92m gross mit 92cm Schrittlänge. Rahmenlänge, Oberrohr horizontal gemessen = 610 mm. Mit der gekröpften Sattelstütze und einem 100mm Vorbau erhalte ich eine gemessene Sitzlänge von Mitte Sattel bis Mitte Lenker von 76cm. Die Rahmenhöhe weiss ich nicht genau. Auf der Abbildung ist die Oberkante des Sattels 81cm von der Mitte des Innenlagers entfernt. So passt es mir.

PS: Ich denke der Rahmen gefällt deshalb, weil die Rohre schön zur ursprünglichen Diamantform zusammengefügt wurden (am Steuerrohr). Er ist schlicht und dadurch elegant. Die Proportionen stimmen. Macht wirklich Freude!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juni 2007)

kleines update


----------



## schlupp (21. Juni 2007)

HEy Leute,

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Titan Hardtail. Bin mir aber etwas unsicher über das Rahmengewicht. Wieviel wiegen den Eure Rahmen so?

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> HEy Leute,
> 
> Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach Titan Hardtail. Bin mir aber etwas unsicher über das Rahmengewicht. Wieviel wiegen den Eure Rahmen so?
> 
> ...



 denke je nach grösse und fabrikant 1250-1600 gramm
 wer titan wählt, nimmt auch ein paar gramm mehr als scandium oder alu  in kauf


----------



## kodak (22. Juni 2007)

... wie Don Trailo schon schrieb, Titan kauft man nicht wegen des Gewichtes, das hat etwas mit Emotion zu tun, fuer Grammschieler ist das nichts, es ist die Optik, der Fahrspass (und bei mir die Massanfertigung) die es ausmachen.

Mein REWEL hat keine normale Geometrie (17" fuer die Beine, 20" fuer den Oberkoerper) und wiegt roh 1460g.

Percy


----------



## Gorth (22. Juni 2007)

Der Don Trailo sollte mal draussen ein Foto von seinem geilen Gefährt machen, irgendwie kommt das gute Stück so in der Dunkelheit garnicht richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2007)

Gorth schrieb:


> Der Don Trailo sollte mal draussen ein Foto von seinem geilen Gefährt machen, irgendwie kommt das gute Stück so in der Dunkelheit garnicht richtig zur Geltung.


 werde ich nachholen  
 doch hier pisst es seit 3 tagen


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2007)

@Gorth
der regen ist vorbei
 hier 2 pics extra für dich!
und nun droht mir ne schlammfahrt 








neue  reifen sind bestellt und die neue kurbel(zinn custom ti) auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (22. Juni 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut  
Wie schwer ?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juni 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut
> Wie schwer ?



das titus? z.zt 10.4 und das gewicht wird noch unter 10 fallen 
und das genügt mir vollkommen,habe mich von dem extremen leichtbau
 vor 1o jahren verabschiedet( mann ist ja schon 40ig und das kampfgewicht ist auch nicht mehr 60kg


----------



## subdiver (23. Juni 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das titus? z.zt 10.4 und das gewicht wird noch unter 10 fallen
> und das genügt mir vollkommen,habe mich von dem extremen leichtbau
> vor 1o jahren verabschiedet( mann ist ja schon 40ig und das kampfgewicht ist auch nicht mehr 60kg



Dann schmeiß die Scheibenbremsen raus


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dann schmeiß die Scheibenbremsen raus




 niemals!
 ich liebe discbrakes 





 das war der vorgänger des titus> *litespeed obed* 9600gramm, habs verkauft , da das *titus* rief: kaufe mich und fahre disc


----------



## Beefcity (24. Juni 2007)

Hey,ging mir genau so.Habe diese Stimme auch gehört.Ist eine teure Stimme.Habe meinen alten Rahmen nur behalten als Ersatzfahrrad für Notfälle.
Und ohne Disc-Brake möchte ich auch nicht mehr fahren.Ist einfach ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juli 2007)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Und ohne Disc-Brake möchte ich auch nicht mehr fahren.Ist einfach ein Fortschritt.



 sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2007)

kleines Update:

Gabel: Magura Durin 80R
Naben: XTR
Speichen: Sapin CX-Ray
Felgen: Salsa Delgado Race Disc
Sattelstütze: Salsa Shaft
Flaschenhalter: King Cage Titan


----------



## Litespeed 73 (22. Juli 2007)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schön schlicht und edel aufgebaut


----------



## Litespeed 73 (22. Juli 2007)

Hab mein Leiti auch mit der neuen XTR upgedated, RF plus funktioniert super. Hier ein Bild direkt nach dem Albstadt Marathon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (22. Juli 2007)

Schöne Bikes  
So ein schlichter Titan-Rahmen ist immer wieder schön zum Anschauen  

Mein 96er Ocoee hat nun wieder eine starre Sattelstütze 
und einen Flattbar bekommen (Rückenschmerzen sind überwunden  ).
Im Winter montiere ich dann eine RS-SID-Gabel 
und eine aktuelle XTR-Gruppe mit V-Brakes. 

Grüße, Subdiver (long live titanium)


----------



## schlupp (22. Juli 2007)

@Attitude:
Bitte ein Bild davon ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## xcbiker88 (22. Juli 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> kleines Update:
> 
> Gabel: Magura Durin 80R
> Naben: XTR
> ...



Wie gibts die durin schon zu kaufen ????


----------



## cluso (22. Juli 2007)

@ Altitude


Sehr schönes Rad.

Zeitlos aufgebaut.

Clean mit der kleinen Extravaganz des roten Kings.


Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## mr.scandalous (23. Juli 2007)

newsboy schrieb:


> naja, für das habe ich anderes altes zeugs...
> 
> ebenfalls noch nicht fertig, immer noch nicht.
> 
> ...




mein absolutes favorite! nostalgie pur!


----------



## Altitude (23. Juli 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Wie gibts die durin schon zu kaufen ????



ab Ende Juli beim Händler Deines Vertrauens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (23. Juli 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> ab Ende Juli beim Händler Deines Vertrauens



thx


----------



## Litespeed 73 (23. Juli 2007)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> thx


Wie gefällt Dir die Durin und was wiegt die und wieviel FW hat die?


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2007)

Wie sind denn Eure Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Titan-Rahmen ?

Es gibt ja immer noch die Aussagen, 
"ein Titan-Rahmen ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen und ist für´s Leben gemacht".

Was ist davon zu halten ?
Mein Ocoee verrichtet seit 1996 klaglos seinen Dienst, dabei bin ich aber kein Hardcore-Abfahrer 
und nehme das Material nicht so stark ran.

Grüße, Subdiver


----------



## Altitude (24. Juli 2007)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Wie gefällt Dir die Durin und was wiegt die und wieviel FW hat die?



hab etz seit Freitag die Magura Durin mit 80mm verbraut - und meine3 wiegt 1440 gr -  die Gabel ist auch für grosse und schwere Jungs geeignet (laut Magura bis 130kg) - ich (93 kg ) fahr die Gabel etz mit 5,9 bar und bin begeistert...die ersten 2/3 des Federweges sind super linear, das Restliche 1/3 wird gegen Ende hin sehr progressiv - auch bei gewollt schlechter Fahrtechnik hab ich die Gabel bei grossen Stufen nicht zum Durchlagen gebracht... ich find se auch sehr Verwindungssteif im Vergleich zu einer Fox F80RLT oder einer Corsa SL...liegt evtl. an der doppelten Brücke...der neue Lockout-Hebel ist auch sehr ergnonomisch....


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Eure Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Titan-Rahmen ?
> 
> Es gibt ja immer noch die Aussagen,
> "ein Titan-Rahmen ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen und ist für´s Leben gemacht".
> ...




oh   ich denke auch ein titanrahmen ist kaputtzukriegen(z.b risse etc) doch eins ist klar die sorgfälltig verarbeiteten rahmen halten laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange.... da mach ich mir echt keine sorgen  
 ich kenne einige die das material echt quälen und die haben ausser titan jedes Ht kaputt gekriegt...

* hoch lebe dieses wertvolle material *


----------



## Beefcity (24. Juli 2007)

Fahre mein Merlin jetzt 11 Jahre und er hält noch.Habe letzte Woche noch eine Alpenüberquerung damit gefahren.


----------



## Altitude (25. Juli 2007)

na ja , ich fahr auch mein altes Marin TeamTitanium als SiSp - sit ein 94er  - wurde vorher 5 Jahre lang im Wettkampf gefahren und dann gings an die Wand - der wird echt net geschohnt und hat immer noch keinen Riss oder so...Titan ist (fast) für die Ewigkeit gemacht...


----------



## Wolkentreiber (30. Juli 2007)

TITAN... na da muss ich aber auch mal... 

das da war mein fast-komplett-Titan Sofa King Singlespeed bis vor kurzem... (mittlerweile wieder abgebaut... und schon wieder im Neu-Aufbau...)... wog komplett mit einer Morati Titan Kurbel deutlich unter 9kg bei 64cm Oberrohr... 





...das ist übrigens die Morati Titan-Kurbel, mit Boone Titan-Blatt und Titan-Schrauben...





und weils so schön ist (und auch aus Titan), hier mal der Blick von oben auf die DeKerf Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi an meinem Solitaire Singlespeed 





Hmmmm... TITAN!!!


----------



## Litespeed 73 (30. Juli 2007)

Einfach nur geil


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juli 2007)

Litespeed 73 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil




 oh ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (31. August 2007)

edel  



ohne worte  



preisleistung   



hmm  
*
eurobike*


----------



## newsboy (31. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ohne worte



so würde ich auch mal ein ti kaufen... 
könnte man den wohl auch mit cantibolzen haben?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (1. September 2007)

ist doch ein wiesmann  also ist es eh sonderanfertigung


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

Hepatitis schrieb:


> ist doch ein wiesmann  also ist es eh sonderanfertigung



 das stimmt ,aber das fully mit v-brakes und auf solche details verzichten  





@newsboy
du hast schon genug Ti Rahmen mit cantibefestigung
leiste dir mal ein "neuer Klassiker "mit disc


----------



## FeierFox (1. September 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [


Die werdens ja durchgerechnet haben, aber so leichte Bedenken hätt ich da schon was den Monostay angehet (oder das was davon noch über ist).


----------



## racejo (1. September 2007)

was ist das für ein umwerfer?

selbsbau?





der van nicholas ist ein traum


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> was ist das für ein umwerfer?
> 
> selbsbau?
> 
> ...



 nein das ist das www.5rot.com


----------



## racejo (1. September 2007)

ach die war auch mal in der bike drin?


schön ist sie ja schon. aber doch sehr teuer


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

und noch was südlich von  uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

und nochmals was schönes aus dem NEVI stand


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Die werdens ja durchgerechnet haben, aber so leichte Bedenken hätt ich da schon was den Monostay angehet (oder das was davon noch über ist).







 
 ..........das hält.....


----------



## Kruko (1. September 2007)

Hier mal mein GT Xizang. ist zwar her ein Klassiker, fährt sich aber immer noch fabelhaft 





Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt zu den Fotos der Eurobike passt


----------



## Adri (1. September 2007)

I recently had the opportunity to test-ride a Merlin Works 4.0 
Some pictures HERE
and here is a nice picture of the Works 4.0 with a Sewanee.





Some more pics of this Sewanee HERE


----------



## FeierFox (1. September 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ..........das hält.....


Geiles Teil  Das hält, ja, sah von der Seite schlimmer aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

nice bikes

the Sewanee rock`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier mal mein GT Xizang. ist zwar her ein Klassiker, fährt sich aber immer noch fabelhaft
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt zu den Fotos der Eurobike passt



 
kann ich mir denken, wäre auch was für mich...


----------



## gwittmac (1. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hier mal mein GT Xizang. ist zwar her ein Klassiker, fährt sich aber immer noch fabelhaft
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt zu den Fotos der Eurobike passt



Was für ein geiles Gerät! Ich bin seit Jahren immer mal bei eBay am scannen, ob man nicht einen gut erhaltenen Xizang-Rahmen schiessen kann... Wenn ich Dein Bike so sehe, werde ich wohl meine Bemühungen etwas intensivieren müssen... Respekt!


----------



## Jan-Ove (2. September 2007)

Mein Litespeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Adri (2. September 2007)

Is that a tanasi?

Here are some of my bikes.
Hilset Custom Ti mainly used for road-training..


----------



## Jan-Ove (2. September 2007)

Ist ein Ocoee 07


----------



## Adri (2. September 2007)

Some of my Moots YBB






and Litespeed Obed


----------



## cluso (3. September 2007)

Adri schrieb:


> Some of my Moots YBB



OOooohhhh yes Baby...


----------



## Racer09 (3. September 2007)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Mein Litespeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, sehr geiles Bike, nahezu ein perfektes Bike. Bis außer die GA, ist in meinen Augen keine richtige Federgabel, sieht zudem eher aus wie ein Geschwür als wie ne Federgabel. Ps. kennen wir uns nicht aus Wetter???


----------



## Jan-Ove (3. September 2007)

Genau wir kennen uns aus Wetter.
Ich wollte eine Leichte Gabel, aber es sollte nicht wieder eine SID sein und da gibt es wenig alternativen. Ich teste die Gabel jetzt mal an und wenn die nichts ist gibts halt was normales Reba, Fox oder so. Bin zwar erst zwei mal damit unterwegs gewesen aber im vergleich zu meiner alten SID WC ist die GA top. Vorbau ist momentan noch ein 120 wird in 110 getauscht, die Schäuche werden durch ein notube System ersetzt und es kommt noch das passende VR rein dann sollte es unter 8 kg sein. Und ich wer auf einen LRS Maxlite Reifen montieren, dann sollte es deutlich unter 8 kg wiegen


----------



## Racer09 (4. September 2007)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Genau wir kennen uns aus Wetter.
> Ich wollte eine Leichte Gabel, aber es sollte nicht wieder eine SID sein und da gibt es wenig alternativen. Ich teste die Gabel jetzt mal an und wenn die nichts ist gibts halt was normales Reba, Fox oder so. Bin zwar erst zwei mal damit unterwegs gewesen aber im vergleich zu meiner alten SID WC ist die GA top. Vorbau ist momentan noch ein 120 wird in 110 getauscht, die Schäuche werden durch ein notube System ersetzt und es kommt noch das passende VR rein dann sollte es unter 8 kg sein. Und ich wer auf einen LRS Maxlite Reifen montieren, dann sollte es deutlich unter 8 kg wiegen



Vergiß den Maxxlite und die Ga bei ernsthafter Gangart, wenn du Bock hast, kontaktier Torsten mal, dann rocken wir kommendes WE mal die Wälder mit den Leichtgewichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Ove (4. September 2007)

Die Maxlite sind schon extrem empfindlich naja mal schauen.

Ist jetzt am Wochenende nicht noch NRW-Cup? Hätte ansonsten aber lust mal mit neuen Leuten mal ne Runde zu drehen. Wenn du nen Termin vor Augen hast gib einfach bescheid.


----------



## Racer09 (4. September 2007)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Die Maxlite sind schon extrem empfindlich naja mal schauen.
> 
> Ist jetzt am Wochenende nicht noch NRW-Cup? Hätte ansonsten aber lust mal mit neuen Leuten mal ne Runde zu drehen. Wenn du nen Termin vor Augen hast gib einfach bescheid.



Meinte natürlich Sa o. So. in einer Woche,weil nächsten Sonntag fahr in Wickede beim NRW-Cup. Und zum Thema Reifen, selbst nen Flywheigt ist Grenzwertig (und der hat deutlich mehr Gummi drauf), war vorne und hinten gerade si fahrbahr in Wetter 07


----------



## Jan-Ove (4. September 2007)

An dem Wochenende kann ich an beiden Tagen Sa. und So. ab ca. 14 Uhr.
Wenn das nicht zu spät ist bin ich aber für alles offen. 

Welche erfahrungen hast du den eigentlich mit der GA gemacht?


----------



## Don Trailo (4. September 2007)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hi, sehr geiles Bike, nahezu ein perfektes Bike. Bis außer die GA, ist in meinen Augen keine richtige Federgabel, sieht zudem eher aus wie ein Geschwür als wie ne Federgabel.




@Jan-Ove
  Das war die direkte Gangart  
 ich hätte da auch Alternativen für die Gabel , aber sonst verdammt schön anzusehen Dein Litespeed und was für ganz schnelle Beine


----------



## Jan-Ove (4. September 2007)

Dann lass mal  die Alternativen mal hören.

An den schnellen Beinen arbeite ich.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. September 2007)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> Dann lass mal  die Alternativen mal hören.
> 
> An den schnellen Beinen arbeite ich.



Alternativen: z.b die 08 er R7 MRD Carbon 100mm mit Absolute Damping....


----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)

Ich finde die GA passt ganz gut, weil sie von der Rohrdicke optimal passt. Eine dünnere Kurbel (und wenn jetzt einer schreibt die Clavicula sei ach so geil...) würde dem Bike auch richtig gut stehen!


----------



## Don Trailo (4. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich finde die GA passt ganz gut, weil sie von der Rohrdicke optimal passt. Eine dünnere Kurbel (und wenn jetzt einer schreibt die Clavicula sei ach so geil...) würde dem Bike auch richtig gut stehen!



Clavicula  
 seid ich am Stand war und die Produkte anguckte......Nein Boris ich find die Kurbel  auch nicht Geil
 mich hat PMP entzückt > Back to the Roots


----------



## schlupp (4. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)

Meine Fresse sind die Cube schlecht geschweisst. Unglaublich. Entweder es ist eine Vorserie, oder aber es ist eine Schande.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Meine Fresse sind die Cube schlecht geschweisst. Unglaublich. Entweder es ist eine Vorserie, oder aber es ist eine Schande.


 als ich an der Messe sie bestaunen wollte, kam mir das fast  das kotzen echt, übelst.....
 kann fast nicht glauben das NEVI  dahinter steht....


----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)

Ich lade mal ein Paar Bilder hoch und poste sie. Da sind lieblose Alurahmen a la Luzifer oder Red Bull Scandium WESENTLICH besser verarbeitet.


----------



## damonsta (4. September 2007)




----------



## newsboy (4. September 2007)

so sehen merlins auch aus.... 










1988!  

ashok


----------



## xc-mtb (4. September 2007)

Dann hat Merlin die Cubes wohl geschweißt!

 

Spass beiseite, ich hab das Cube auch auf den Bildern bewundert. Bei dem Preis würde ich mir dann aber wohl doch was schönes bauen lassen und dann schick aufbauen, da bekommt man was feines zusammen, da das Teil ja jenseits der 5000 Euro kosten soll. Dafür kann man sich auch schon einen Wiesmann mit günstigen Teilen aufbauen oder halt nen Kocmo oder Rewel mit etwas edlerem. Oder man holt sich was aus Übersee... DeKerf, Lynskey, ... Moots 


CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkentreiber (6. September 2007)

Na da bin ich ja mal froh, dass mein Sofa King bei Litespeed geschweißt wurde...   ...alle Schweißnähte am Bike stehen so aus... gute alte Schule...  da versteht man dann auch, wofür man zahlt...


----------



## damonsta (6. September 2007)

So muss das auch aussehen. Geschuppt wie aufgeklebt!


----------



## Adri (6. September 2007)

damonsta schrieb:


> Meine Fresse sind die Cube schlecht geschweisst. Unglaublich. Entweder es ist eine Vorserie, oder aber es ist eine Schande.


Das sind typische Nevi schweissnaden, aber die abwirkung lasst nah


----------



## Adri (6. September 2007)

Was steckt da draus??


----------



## Adri (6. September 2007)

Sind wie absolut sicher das Nevi die Cubes schweisst?
Dass ist nicht die Nevi Qualität !!


----------



## cluso (7. September 2007)

Adri schrieb:


> Sind wie absolut sicher das Nevi die Cubes schweisst?
> Dass ist nicht die Nevi Qualität !!



War Aussage von Mr. Nevi.

Cube liefert die Rohrsätze. Nevi brutzelt.


----------



## newsboy (7. September 2007)

ist ein flaschenöffner. schweisste gary helfrich für ron andrews ran, als beide noch bei merlin waren.




Adri schrieb:


> Was steckt da draus??


----------



## Adri (7. September 2007)

Mein gott .
Thats a real collectors item then


----------



## Wolkentreiber (7. September 2007)

Hmmm... da wir hier ja schon am diskutieren über Verarbeitungqualität sind - hat jemand schon mal gesehen, wie gut Kocmo arbeitet? Vielleicht ein Bild einer Schweißnaht? Ich überleg nämlich, mir eine Kocmo Gabel an mein Sofa King (siehe ein paar wenige Posts weiter oben - #193) zu bauen, aber wenn die Verarbeitung nicht passt lass ichs bleiben und nehm eine schöne Stahlgabel... (oder eine Pace...)...


----------



## oldman (7. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Hmmm... da wir hier ja schon am diskutieren über Verarbeitungqualität sind - hat jemand schon mal gesehen, wie gut Kocmo arbeitet? Vielleicht ein Bild einer Schweißnaht? Ich überleg nämlich, mir eine Kocmo Gabel an mein Sofa King (siehe ein paar wenige Posts weiter oben - #193) zu bauen, aber wenn die Verarbeitung nicht passt lass ichs bleiben und nehm eine schöne Stahlgabel... (oder eine Pace...)...



qualität ist gut, sind zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkentreiber (7. September 2007)

Alles klar - danke! Hoffentlich sind die Teile in echt genau so schön verarbeitet wie in den Produktfotos... na ja, in Kürze werd ichs wissen


----------



## oldman (8. September 2007)

zum Thema Schweissnähte hier ein 96er Xizang (bei Litespeed gebaut, vor dem Verkauf an ABG). Das ist mein EDB, wird nicht geschont, einmal im Jahr geputzt, ansonsten nur Kette ölen.


----------



## Wolkentreiber (8. September 2007)

Und Morati schweißt doch auch schön, nicht...  ...das ist doch ein M-Bar, oder?

Ich hatte mal bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren auch einen, sogar mit den Morati Barends, und hab den dann auf ebay verkauft... ich beiß mich noch heut in den A... deshalb... 

Kleiner Rundruf: falls mich der Käufer hört - ich hätt meinen M-Bar mit den Barends zurück!!!


----------



## oldman (8. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Und Morati schweißt doch auch schön, nicht...  ...das ist doch ein M-Bar, oder?
> 
> Ich hatte mal bis vor 1 1/2 Jahren auch einen, sogar mit den Morati Barends, und hab den dann auf ebay verkauft... ich beiß mich noch heut in den A... deshalb...
> 
> Kleiner Rundruf: falls mich der Käufer hört - ich hätt meinen M-Bar mit den Barends zurück!!!



ja, ist ein m-bar. morati schweisst leider nicht mehr: die amerikanischen firmeninhaber haben die bikeabteilung dicht gemacht. jetzt wird sich nur noch auf zivile und militärische flugzeugteile konzentriert. schade, war eine der besten titan-schmieden.

p.s. ich müsste mal die schweissnähte meines morati sc 1.2 renners photographieren, die sind atemberaubend schön.


----------



## Wolkentreiber (8. September 2007)

Yepp... absolute Zustimmung... ich hatte irgendwann mal fast alles, was die im Programm hatten... Rennrad-Rahmen SC 1.3 mit Morati Gabel, Stütze und Vorbau, MTB-Gabel, die M-Bars mit den Barends, mehrere Sätze Kurbeln usw... war in vielerlei Hinsicht die beste Europäische Titan-Schmiede (was Innovationen und Design angeht vielleicht sogar weltweit... die heute so gehypten US-Schmieden produzieren da im Vergleich nur Einheitskost...). Da musste man Vorurteile über Ost-Produktion ganz schnell über Bord werfen... schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt!


----------



## Biff (11. September 2007)

falls Interesse...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=68175


----------



## Don Trailo (11. September 2007)

Biff schrieb:


> falls Interesse...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=68175



...........hättest dir aber auch die Mühe machen können (hier)ein Bild zu posten......
 und p.s ein Wiesmann verkaufen.....*kopfschüttel*


----------



## cluso (11. September 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...........hättest dir aber auch die Mühe machen können (hier)ein Bild zu posten......
> und p.s ein Wiesmann verkaufen.....**kopfschüttel**


----------



## Charly-Niota (12. September 2007)

Neben den vielen Titan-Hardtails gibt es auch All-Moutain-Fullys mit 130 mm Federweg vorn und hinten!!!
Hier mein Litespeed Niota Ti, Bj. 2006:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (12. September 2007)

Charly-Niota schrieb:


> Neben den vielen Titan-Hardtails gibt es auch All-Moutain-Fullys mit 130 mm Federweg vorn und hinten!!!
> Hier mein Litespeed Niota Ti, Bj. 2006:



sehr schön, hab auch eines, jedoch mit dem Alu Hinterbau.
ganz tolle Geländefräse


----------



## Charly-Niota (12. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> sehr schön, hab auch eines, jedoch mit dem Alu Hinterbau.
> ganz tolle Geländefräse



Warum mit Alu-Hinterbau? Bei meinem Alu-Niota ist der Hinterbau an der Verbindung von Y-Strebe zur unteren Achs-Strebe gerissen. Ich hoffe nun, dass aufgrund der wesentlich besseren Zugfestigkeit von Titan mir der Hinterbau nicht nochmals reisst.

Habe aber in einem USA-Forum schon gelesen, dass Litespeed, nach mehrmaliger Reparatur des Hinterbaus als letzte Möglichkeit dem Kunden einen Hinterbau in Alu angeboten hat. Bin nun ein wenig verwundert......


----------



## oldman (12. September 2007)

Charly-Niota schrieb:


> Warum mit Alu-Hinterbau? Bei meinem Alu-Niota ist der Hinterbau an der Verbindung von Y-Strebe zur unteren Achs-Strebe gerissen. Ich hoffe nun, dass aufgrund der wesentlich besseren Zugfestigkeit von Titan mir der Hinterbau nicht nochmals reisst.
> 
> Habe aber in einem USA-Forum schon gelesen, dass Litespeed, nach mehrmaliger Reparatur des Hinterbaus als letzte Möglichkeit dem Kunden einen Hinterbau in Alu angeboten hat. Bin nun ein wenig verwundert......



gibt 2 niotas, eines mit titanhinterbau und eines mit aluhinterbau. der titanhinterbau ist extrem teuer.
um die niotas "anzuschubsen", hat litespeed eine version mit aluhinterbau, das gerät ist etwas günstiger.
einigen leuten sind hinterbauten gerissen, sowohl titan, als auch alu - jedoch hauptsächlich ging es um titanhinterbauten.
die werden mittlerweile gerne gegen aluteile getauscht. 
ich habe mein niota bislang recht unsanft behandelt, aber keinerlei probleme gehabt. wenn der hinterbau reisst, gibt's halt nen neuen.


----------



## Charly-Niota (12. September 2007)

Das hört sich ja nicht so erfreulich an, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich schon einen Alu-Hinterbau geschrottet habe. Ich hoffte nun, mit Titan dahingehend keinen Stress mehr zu haben. Die Reparaturprozedur mit Einschicken etc. dauert ja i.d.R. 2-3 Monate. Das nervt ganz schön. 
Für das Reissen der Strebe an der Schweißnaht unterstellte ich, schlampiges Schweißen mit nicht optimalem Temperieren. Die Aluversion wird/wurde in Taiwan in Massenfertigung rausgehauen.

Ist der Alu-Hinterbau von dir Made in USA?


----------



## oldman (12. September 2007)

Charly-Niota schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nicht so erfreulich an, wenn ich bedenke, dass ich schon einen Alu-Hinterbau geschrottet habe. Ich hoffte nun, mit Titan dahingehend keinen Stress mehr zu haben. Die Reparaturprozedur mit Einschicken etc. dauert ja i.d.R. 2-3 Monate. Das nervt ganz schön.
> Für das Reissen der Strebe an der Schweißnaht unterstellte ich, schlampiges Schweißen mit nicht optimalem Temperieren. Die Aluversion wird/wurde in Taiwan in Massenfertigung rausgehauen.
> 
> Ist der Alu-Hinterbau von dir Made in USA?



nee, imho sind alle Aluteile bei Litespeed aus Fernost. Nur Titan schweissen die noch in USA (auch nicht alles selber, teilweise Auftragsarbeit)


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. September 2007)

meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2007)

Charly-Niota schrieb:


> Warum mit Alu-Hinterbau? Bei meinem Alu-Niota ist der Hinterbau an der Verbindung von Y-Strebe zur unteren Achs-Strebe gerissen. Ich hoffe nun, dass aufgrund der wesentlich besseren Zugfestigkeit von Titan mir der Hinterbau nicht nochmals reisst.
> 
> Habe aber in einem USA-Forum schon gelesen, dass Litespeed, nach mehrmaliger Reparatur des Hinterbaus als letzte Möglichkeit dem Kunden einen Hinterbau in Alu angeboten hat. Bin nun ein wenig verwundert......



ja diese geschichten sind mir auch bekannt...........  also doch ein (zur sicherheit) moots cinco oder titus motolite ti  kaufen?

ansonsten ist ja der markt schon spärlich bei fs fullys mit 120-130mm federweg


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2007)

@Thorsten_F;
 schöner schlamm! kommt gut beim moots


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. September 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Thorsten_F;
> schöner schlamm! kommt gut beim moots



naja, ist halt so, wenn man fährt.
und rosten tut auch nix  

muss mal aktuelle Bilder reinstellen.
momentan mit weissem flite + Ti-Lenker.
GAbel wird noch weiss lackiert.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> naja, ist halt so, wenn man fährt.
> und rosten tut auch nix
> 
> muss mal aktuelle Bilder reinstellen.
> ...



 super! das passt prima zu den  decals


----------



## cluso (12. September 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> naja, ist halt so, wenn man fährt.
> und rosten tut auch nix
> 
> muss mal aktuelle Bilder reinstellen.
> ...





Sehr schönes Rad.

Wenn du aktuelle Bilder einstellst bitte auch GROßaufnahmen der Naben. 

(ein ferner Traum so ein Moots).


----------



## oldman (13. September 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja diese geschichten sind mir auch bekannt...........  also doch ein (zur sicherheit) moots cinco oder titus motolite ti  kaufen?
> 
> ansonsten ist ja der markt schon spärlich bei fs fullys mit 120-130mm federweg



hmm, weiss nicht...
ehrlich gesagt ist ja ein titan fully eigentlich unsinn.... (obwohl ich selbst eines fahre).
zum anderen: das moots ist richtig schwer und das aus gutem grund, es soll ja halten.
die titus bikes werden zu einem grossen teil ausser haus gebruzzelt, die machen nicht alles selber.

imho gibt's keine "es wird ewig halten" garantie. wenn man die karre rannimmt, kann sie brechen wie jedes andere fully.
wenn man damit leben kann, dann fährt man's eben und wenn's kaputt geht, kauft man neu/repariert etc.

wenn man sein ti fully schützen will, stellt man das baby in die vitrine und fährt's bei gutem wetter mal ne runde.

so einfach isses.


----------



## Don Trailo (13. September 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> hmm, weiss nicht...
> ehrlich gesagt ist ja ein titan fully eigentlich unsinn.... (obwohl ich selbst eines fahre).
> zum anderen: das moots ist richtig schwer und das aus gutem grund, es soll ja halten.
> die titus bikes werden zu einem grossen teil ausser haus gebruzzelt, die machen nicht alles selber.
> ...



exakt   ti fully ist eine schöne dekadenz  
 doch trotz allem werde ich eines tages mein ventana fs mit einem titanium fs ersetzen und den gleichen unsinn betreiben wie du  
 der ewigen liebe wegen


----------



## Charly-Niota (13. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal froh, dass mein Sofa King bei Litespeed geschweißt wurde...   ...alle Schweißnähte am Bike stehen so aus... gute alte Schule...  da versteht man dann auch, wofür man zahlt...



Hallo Wolkentreiber,

habe hier einen Link gefunden, der ein wenig Aufschluss gibt, wie bei Litespeed produziert wird. Ob Litespeed auch die Rohre selber konifiziert bzw. ovaliziert ist leider nicht rauszulesen aber die machen doch recht viel selbst.

Hier der  recht interessante Link:

http://dirtragmag.com/print/article-print.php?ID=293

Gruß

Charly


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. September 2007)

NAben:









aktueller Stand:




ja , der Carbonspacer kommt noch weg!




dürfte bekannt sein 









ich suche immer noch einen schönen!! Vorbau. 
Moots ist mir zu teuer, evtl den Syntace weiss lackieren?
Kennt wer was passendes?


----------



## oldman (14. September 2007)

evtl würde hier ein thomson gut aussehen? oder du holst dir einen no name ti vorbau, musst halt ein bissl suchen, da hats ja einige anbieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (14. September 2007)

... Thomson ... habe ich auch gerade in der Pipe, hatte zuerst einen Alu in Titan Eloxiert --> passte nicht so recht ... jetzt ist es der FSA XC 120, stoert mich die Optik mit den Schrauben hinten, demnaechst das Rewel also mit Thomson zu sehen in der Fotogallerie.
Bei Titanvorbauten ist das Problem der Farben (Oberflaechenfinish des Titan), war doch vor kurzem mal ein ATIK hier zu sehen, fuer mich habe ich entschieden schwarz weil am besten farblich passt.

Percy


----------



## cluso (14. September 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> ... Thomson ... habe ich auch gerade in der Pipe, hatte zuerst einen Alu in Titan Eloxiert --> passte nicht so recht ... jetzt ist es der FSA XC 120, stoert mich die Optik mit den Schrauben hinten, demnaechst das Rewel also mit Thomson zu sehen in der Fotogallerie.
> Bei Titanvorbauten ist das Problem der Farben (Oberflaechenfinish des Titan), war doch vor kurzem mal ein ATIK hier zu sehen, fuer mich habe ich entschieden schwarz weil am besten farblich passt.
> 
> Percy




Vielleicht ein Hope. Ist ähnlich "massiv" wie der Thomson, seltener und nicht minder hübsch wie ich finde. Oder als Reminiszenz an vergangene Tage ein Syncros


----------



## Don Trailo (14. September 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Titanvorbauten ist das Problem der Farben (Oberflaechenfinish des Titan), Percy



sehe ich auch so ... doch die idee mit weisser gabel und weissen vorbau finde ich sehr reizend


----------



## nimmersatt (14. September 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so ... doch die idee mit weisser gabel und weissen vorbau finde ich sehr reizend



die Fox hat mich gar nicht überzeugt... von daher ist momentan eine Asgard drin, die säuft nicht so ab...nicht zuletzt gefällt mir dran auch daß sie weiss ist

falls mir mal ne Durin über den Weg laufen sollte...

ok - Vorbau bleibt wohl, der weisse Sattel musste kurzfristig wieder auf ein andres Rad, die rote RF Next war schneller greifbar als meine schwarze, wird aber demnächst getauscht... RF Next in schwarz oder eine 952er XTR?

letzten Herbst:






Mitte Juli:






vor zwei Wochen:


----------



## Don Trailo (14. September 2007)

@nimmersatt

deine pics, wie immer


----------



## Thorsten_F (14. September 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Hope. Ist ähnlich "massiv" wie der Thomson, seltener und nicht minder hübsch wie ich finde. Oder als Reminiszenz an vergangene Tage ein Syncros



ich werde mir mal hope und thomson genauer anschauen. die Idee mit syncros ist gar net so schlecht. spasseshalber lackiere ich mal einen f99 weiss.

auf jeden fall wird die gabel mal weiss, sieht bei nimmersatt gut aus- bis auf die rote kurbel- . die fox funktioniert halt, könnte aber nicht sagen , dass es DIE übergalbel ist.

@ nimmersatt: wieso hast du die bremsleitung nicht durchgeführt?


----------



## nimmersatt (14. September 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> @ nimmersatt: wieso hast du die bremsleitung nicht durchgeführt?



der Rahmen hat auch Cantisockel (rausgeschraubt) und nur am Hinterbau Ösen zu Durchfädeln...
von daher hab ichs bleibenlassen


----------



## cluso (15. September 2007)

nimmersatt schrieb:


> die Fox hat mich gar nicht überzeugt... von daher ist momentan eine Asgard drin, die säuft nicht so ab...nicht zuletzt gefällt mir dran auch daß sie weiss ist
> 
> falls mir mal ne Durin über den Weg laufen sollte...
> 
> ...




XTR XTR XTR XTR...


----------



## olli (15. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. September 2007)

Die Gabel und der Rizer Lenker verschandeln das ansonsten hübsche Teil nur unnötig


----------



## redbaron-bmx (25. September 2007)

meine baustelle...


----------



## Hellspawn (25. September 2007)

für meinen Geschmack zu bunt.
Ich hoffe, Du tauschst die Wurstpellen noch gegen Reifen?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (26. September 2007)

baustelle.... das blaue zeug fliegt alles raus! wir alles in rot! und die wurstpellen fahren gut auf dem asphalt ! ansonsten wenn mir danach ist, mach ich die fast fred wieder druff.


----------



## Wolkentreiber (30. September 2007)

Charly-Niota schrieb:


> Hallo Wolkentreiber,
> 
> habe hier einen Link gefunden, der ein wenig Aufschluss gibt, wie bei Litespeed produziert wird. Ob Litespeed auch die Rohre selber konifiziert bzw. ovaliziert ist leider nicht rauszulesen aber die machen doch recht viel selbst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Charly!

Sorry, hab deinen Post erst jetzt gesehen... WOW! Vielen Dank dafür! Sehr informativ (und macht mich doch glatt noch ein wenig stolzer  )

Die Idee, mir ´ne Kocmo zuzulegen ist mittlerweile gestorben. Ich hab mir von ein paar ebay-Verkäufern, die Kocmos (Rahmen) angeboten haben, Detailaufnahmen der Schweißnähte zuschicken lassen. Und was da zu sehen war, war echt grausig... mit den offiziellen Produktfotos auf der HP nicht zu vergleichen. Ich probiers jetzt mal bei Black Sheep Bikes (http://www.blacksheepbikes.com/) - von denen hab ich grad erst vor ein paar Tagen eine 29er Gabel auf ebay.com gesehen, und die war schön verarbeitet... offensichtlich muss man für Titan nach USA 

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## Don Trailo (30. September 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> . Ich probiers jetzt mal bei Black Sheep Bikes (http://www.blacksheepbikes.com/) - von denen hab ich grad erst vor ein paar Tagen eine 29er Gabel auf ebay.com gesehen, und die war schön verarbeitet... offensichtlich muss man für Titan nach USA
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Thomas


blacksheepbikes
 
finde ich auch äusserst spannend.............und ja gewisse rohre formt  litespeed selber , da gabs doch ein filmchen auf youtube..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppo (1. Oktober 2007)

So hier mal meine Titan Kiste.
Ihr dürft mal raten was es für ein Fabrikat ist.



 



 





Gruß 

Seppo


----------



## Adri (1. Oktober 2007)

Rewel?


----------



## Hellspawn (1. Oktober 2007)

ich tippe auf Rewel


----------



## seppo (1. Oktober 2007)

Nein es ist kein Rewel...


----------



## Splatter666 (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

@ RedBaron: Wirklich ein wenig bunt, aber wenn´s doch nur rot wird, siehts sehr stimmig aus! Sieht das nur so aus, oder ist der H²O wirklich blau anstatt wie normal türkis? Wenn ja, würdest du ihn loswerden wollen?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Wolkentreiber (1. Oktober 2007)

seppo schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Titan Kiste.
> Ihr dürft mal raten was es für ein Fabrikat ist.




Hmmm... Merlin hat doch Hardtails für Headshok Gabeln gebaut...


----------



## redbaron-bmx (1. Oktober 2007)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ RedBaron: Wirklich ein wenig bunt, aber wenn´s doch nur rot wird, siehts sehr stimmig aus! Sieht das nur so aus, oder ist der H²O wirklich blau anstatt wie normal türkis? Wenn ja, würdest du ihn loswerden wollen?
> 
> Ciao, Splat



Ja, er ist wirklich blau und sehr selten! leider nicht zu vergeben, da ich den gleichen KOCMO nochmal habe und in Blau aufbaue . da kommt der drann, bin halt auf der Suche nach einem roten!


----------



## newsboy (1. Oktober 2007)

Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> Hmmm... Merlin hat doch Hardtails für Headshok Gabeln gebaut...



yupp, fat ti. aber ausfallende, steuerrohr und oberer sattelrohrbereich würden dagegen sprechen...


----------



## seppo (1. Oktober 2007)

Es ist auch kein Merlin!!!
Weiter raten !!!


----------



## mete (1. Oktober 2007)

Inchuan TMH 100 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (1. Oktober 2007)

cannondale


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Oktober 2007)

Schmolke?


----------



## seppo (2. Oktober 2007)

Mete hat das RÃ¤tsel gelÃ¶st 
Es ist ein Inchuan, kannte die Firma bevor ich mir das Rad besser gesagt den Rahmen und Gabel gekauft habe nicht. Denke aber fÃ¼r 500â¬ (Rahmen,Gabel, Steuersatz sowie Vorbau) sollte ich hier da es sich um Neuware handelte ein SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht haben. Hab die hÃ¤sslichen Inchuan Rahmenaufkleber herunter gemacht und jetzt denkt jeder es sei ein Rewel. Wenn jemand mehr weiÃ Ã¼ber Inchuan, wÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren wo der Rahmen gefertigt wird!?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (3. Oktober 2007)

Inchuan Bicycle Co., Ltd. ist eine Firma aus China, leider finde ich prombt keine internetseite aber in veschiedenen buisness verzeichnissen sind sie dabei


----------



## Kendooo (3. Oktober 2007)

Der Inchuan sieht für mich ein bißchen kurz aus. Oder hängt das nur mit dem Bild zusammen?


----------



## seppo (3. Oktober 2007)

Nein das Oberrohr ist eigentlich nicht kurz, ganz normal kommt denk ich auf dem Foto schlecht rüber. So ist das also, eine Chinesische Firma.


----------



## kodak (4. Oktober 2007)

... die satienierte Oberflaeche wuerde als einzigstes fuer REWEL sprechen, wenn ich auf dem Mittelbild mir die Schweissnaehte anschaue spricht es definitiv gegen REWEL ;-) ... zum Glueck auch ... trotzdem Glueckwunsch zum Schnaeppchenpreis, was sagte denn die Waage zum Rahmen?

Percy


----------



## seppo (4. Oktober 2007)

Laut Inchuan wiegt der Rahmen in Größe M 1600gr, hab meinen (Größe L) mit 1460gr laut Tune Waage gemessen/gewogen. Ist nicht der leichteste! hab dafür jetzt paar neue Highlights bestellt die das Gesamtgewicht noch weiter nach unten drücken sollen.


----------



## kodak (5. Oktober 2007)

... das klingt doch sehr gut in dieser Groesse, bin gespannt wie er sich dann so noch veraendert, viel Spass auf alle Faelle damit

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. Oktober 2007)

hat mir schon auf der Eurobike den Sabber aus den Läfzen laufen lassen:







neues Ritchey Ti BreakAway

...gibts auch als Crossser:





Preise, Verfügbarkeit, usw. - keine Ahnung...die Bilder sind von der Interbike-Seite von MTBR


----------



## tifreak (5. Oktober 2007)

Hach wie schön 

Frischis neuer Crosser?????
Ui, das wird schnell, gelll???


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2007)

Break-away 100% Ti Mountain frame - no fork: MSRP $2195.00 


http://www.bicycledoctorusa.com/Dahon Folding Bicycles, Folding Bikes, folding bicycles.htm


 jaja die amis fliegen halt gerne mit ihren bikes
 da macht das system schon sinn


----------



## Biff (7. Oktober 2007)

Wiesmann Thurot Titan.
Rahmen (neu) ist zu verkaufen.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Oktober 2007)

Nur mal aus Neugier: Wieso verkauft jemand einen nagelneuen Wiesmann-Rahmen? Die Dinger werden doch auf Maß gefertigt, also fällt die Standardbegründung "passt nicht" schon mal weg .


----------



## kodak (8. Oktober 2007)

@Jaypeare
das Thurot geistert hier schon eine Weile herum, so richtig ist auch noch keiner schlau geworden warum es zum Verkauf steht, naja Massrahmen ist es aber so einen Sattelstuetzenauszug muss man auch lieben ;-)

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biff (8. Oktober 2007)

Das Wiesmann passt schon, wegen Umzug muß aber die Sammlung aussortiert werden. Bessere Bilder via email oder hier: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=68175

Biff


----------



## [email protected] (16. Oktober 2007)

Hier ein aktuelles (zu grosses) Bild meines *KISH 29er* Titanrads.


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2007)

Schickes Rad 

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thema Titan:





Ja er ist weiß

und

JA es ist ein Titan-Rahmen


----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ja er ist weiß
> 
> und
> 
> JA es ist ein Titan-Rahmen




Die höchste Form der Dekadenz


----------



## Hellspawn (16. Oktober 2007)

der Rahmen sieht sehr geil aus!
Aber der Aufbau geht irgendwie garnicht. Da passt ja nichts zum anderen.


----------



## merlintandem (18. Oktober 2007)

Ab heute abend gibts ein wunderbar poliertes GT Xizang Titan Rähmchen bei Ebay.


----------



## Raze (18. Oktober 2007)

merlintandem schrieb:


> Ab heute abend gibts ein wunderbar poliertes GT Xizang Titan Rähmchen bei Ebay.



Hallo, 

wenn hier schon zum Verkauf angeboten wird: 

LEUTE, SCHAUT EUCH DEN CHAINSUCK AN DER RE. KETTENSTREBE GENAU AN!!!

Damit es keine bösen Überraschungen gibt...

Viele Grüsse raze


----------



## cluso (18. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier ein aktuelles (zu grosses) Bild meines *KISH 29er* Titanrads.


----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Oktober 2007)

@all Sry für Offtopic
Hi liebe Titan Liebhaber, nun ist es bald so weit und meine Entscheidung ist auf einen Titan Rahmen gefallen.Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen einen mit einem Stützdurchmesser von 27,2mm zu finden der nicht über 1000 Euro kostet?

Das Maß ist so wichtig weil ich einfach schon eine sehr leichte Klemme (5g) und Umwerfer (80-90g) schon speziell für dieses Maß hab anfertigen lassen.

Danke für produktive Hilfe


----------



## Thorsten_F (29. Oktober 2007)

hehe, so hat die Kuh auch noch keiner aufgesattelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (29. Oktober 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> hehe, so hat die Kuh auch noch keiner aufgesattelt.



Hast ja recht war auch schon fürn bestimmten Rahmen gedacht, nur hab ich plötzlich ein bisschen mehr Geld zur Verfügung


----------



## ottmar (30. Oktober 2007)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> @all Sry für Offtopic
> Hi liebe Titan Liebhaber, nun ist es bald so weit und meine Entscheidung ist auf einen Titan Rahmen gefallen.Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen einen mit einem Stützdurchmesser von 27,2mm zu finden der nicht über 1000 Euro kostet?
> 
> Das Maß ist so wichtig weil ich einfach schon eine sehr leichte Klemme (5g) und Umwerfer (80-90g) schon speziell für dieses Maß hab anfertigen lassen.
> ...



also: der durchmesser der Sattelstütze sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus, welches Maß die Sattelstützenklemme und die Umwerferschelle haben müssen. die Frage müßte deshalb richtig heißen: welcher Titanrahmen unter 1.000  braucht eine SSt-Klemme mit 31,8 oder 34,9 mm und (meistens) demselben Maß für die Umwerferbefestigung??

hier mal mein Tip für unter 1.000 : VanNicolas Zion = 951 , Sattelstütze 27,2 mm, Klemme und Umwerfer jeweils 31,8 mm (mein Rahmen hat denselben Sattelstüzendurchmesser, braucht aber 34,9mm bei Klemme und Umwerfer).


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Oktober 2007)

@ottmar Danke für die Korrekte Deffinition meiner Bedürfnisse.
Hab ich auch schon beim Händler gesehen Top Verarbeitung, und meine Komponenten passen auch.


----------



## subdiver (30. Oktober 2007)

Was ist von den "VanNicholas"-Rahmen zu halten ?
Der Preis ist für einen Titanrahmen recht günstig.
Wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus ?
Wo werden diese Rahmen gefertigt ?


----------



## kodak (31. Oktober 2007)

@subdiver
VanNicholas frueher unter Airborne vertrieben werden in Peking geschweisst ... suche mal nach meinen Post's zu Ttianrahmen, da findest Du dann auch den Herstellerlink, habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, da Fremdrechner ... fuer den Preis kann man da nicht viel verkehrt machen, andere Alternative sind russiche Rahmen (ueber die Suchfunktion findest Du hier im Forum Leute die sie Dir "mitbringen" koennen fuer ca. 500-600 Euro oder gleich bei Schmolke (1300) ... ich selbst habe einen Gardaseeurlaub mit einem Besuch bei REWEL verbunden und danach gab es keinen Grund mehr Fremdzugehen, ist aber eine reine Emotionssache (bei mir noch der Wunsch nach Massrahmen)

Percy


----------



## subdiver (1. November 2007)

@ Kodak
Danke, dann hat sich für mich diese Firma erledigt.
Ich möchte keinen chinesischen oder russischen Titanrahmen kaufen.
Der Weg noch Südtirol ist für mich ja nicht zu weit (2 Std.)


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. November 2007)

Meins


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2007)

@steppenwolf1980
 hübsch hübsch > doch die xt kurbel ist ja gut doch etwas schwarzes wäre passender


----------



## HypnoKröte (3. November 2007)

Eben der Meinung bin ich auch tolles Bike, nur wenn man schon so einen Teuren Rahmen und Anbauteile hat wieso scheut man die 270 Eus für die XTR ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunracer (3. November 2007)

@steppenwolf1980: Schönes Titan Bike & ein klasse Foto


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (3. November 2007)

Na ja das kann ich euch sagen ,weil ich von der xtr Kurbel nix halte , ich bin die Xtr gefahren und habe sie runter geschmissen!Wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe wird die Xt schwarz gepulvert,alles nach und nach ,es sind noch ein paar Teile dran die demnächst getauscht werden.Shifter ,Sattelstütze kommt die Tage ne Thomson,Sattel und Pedalen und wenn alles gut läuft klappt es auch mit ein paar Crossmax .Aber man kann ja nicht alles auf einmal machen.


----------



## newsboy (3. November 2007)

ich wäre mit meinem klassik-teil auch mal fertig...










mehr bei retrobike

a.


----------



## Thorsten_F (3. November 2007)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe wird die Xt schwarz gepulvert,



wird sehr gut aussehen! 






@newsboy: 
A Draum.


----------



## dominique (3. November 2007)

@steppenwolf1980 schönes Teil ebenso das Foto , wie wärs mit einer Teileliste


----------



## cluso (3. November 2007)

Schönes Litespeed.

Da ist ja eine XTR oder ähnliches Pflicht. 

@Newsboy

DER klassische Titanrahmen schlechthin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> @Newsboy
> 
> DER klassische Titanrahmen schlechthin.


*JAJAJAJA!!!!*


----------



## tifreak (3. November 2007)

@Domi

He eine Stufe weiter bist Du ja schon in der anhimmlung deines Rahmens -- Seven-Logo als Avatar-Pic - da hats wohl jemanden Erwischt 

Rahmen überhaupt schon eingetroffen????

Gruss der Broodwurscht-Freak


----------



## dominique (3. November 2007)

der IMX Rahmen wurde vor 10 Tg. bei Seven bestellt. Muss mich aber noch 5 - 6 Wo. mit Bildern begnügen


----------



## doctore sl (4. November 2007)

Nicht meins! Aber Geil!!


----------



## GlanDas (4. November 2007)

*sabber*

das ist mal ne Rakete !
Mit dem Teil würd ich liebend gerne mal über Trails brettern !


----------



## dominique (4. November 2007)

*sabber*

aber nicht auf die Tastatur


----------



## de-li (14. November 2007)

bild ist leider schlecht: vannicholas amazon mit ebb


----------



## de-li (14. November 2007)

noch ein versuch


----------



## Don Trailo (15. November 2007)

de-li schrieb:


> noch ein versuch



 ja das bild ist leider nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## redbaron-bmx (15. November 2007)

Kein Kommentar! (eurobike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2007)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar! (eurobike)



wiesmann`s kinderrad


----------



## redbaron-bmx (17. November 2007)

Ja, ich hab´s gesehen und mich verliebt...aber ist nicht ganz meine Größe


----------



## MarcoITA (23. November 2007)

This is my new bike!  
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0704wu7.jpg


----------



## oldman (23. November 2007)

MarcoITA schrieb:


> This is my new bike!
> http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0704wu7.jpg










nice bike...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2007)

bellissima
auguri!


----------



## dominique (23. November 2007)

Freude herscht


----------



## redbaron-bmx (24. November 2007)

Lecker!


----------



## MisterXT (24. November 2007)

So, dann hier mal meins:



















Mein Traum, den ich mir Anfang des Jahres erfüllt habe!

Auf alle Fälle kommt noch ein XTR Shadow dran und als Sattel würde ich gerne mal den Toupe ausprobieren.
Mal sehen, was das Frühjahr bringt.

Mehr und größere Bilder gibts hier: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gandi/sets/72157600055630986/


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2007)

@MisterXT

 wunderschön und zeitlos 
 ....stand auf meiner wunschliste auch ganz oben(mit ERIKSEN), doch dann kam das TITUS-schnäppchen...
 have fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (24. November 2007)

Eine Doppelkolbenbremsanlage an einem Bike dieser Klasse? Und dann auch noch hinten 
Aber die Schweißnähte am Moots sind immer noch unerreicht.


----------



## Thorsten_F (24. November 2007)

MisterXT schrieb:


> So, dann hier mal meins:
> Mein Traum, den ich mir Anfang des Jahres erfüllt habe!



Das gleiche in grün  
Auch schön. 

Welche Naben sind da dran?
Ist das ne 80er oder ne 100er Gabel?

PS-Mittlerweile ist bei mir ein silberner Thomson Vorbau montiert.


----------



## MisterXT (24. November 2007)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Eine Doppelkolbenbremsanlage an einem Bike dieser Klasse?



Wieso nicht? Ich wohne in der Garmischer Ecke, da gibts viele lange Abfahrten und mit meinen 90kg + bin ich da schon ab und zu froh drüber...


@Thorsten: Glückwunsch!
Die Naben sind von Tune. Die Gabel hat 80mm Federweg. Ich bin sie am Anfang mal mit 100mm gefahren, war aber vorne ein bisschen zu hoch, meinem Empfinden nach. So passts mir jetzt!


Ja, ich bin gerade schwer am überlegen, ob ich nicht Vorbau und Sattelstütze auch gegen Moots- Teile tauschen soll. Hmmm, mal sehen.


----------



## Thorsten_F (24. November 2007)

MisterXT schrieb:


> @Thorsten: Glückwunsch!


Danke,ebenso 



> Die Gabel hat 80mm Federweg. Ich bin sie am Anfang mal mit 100mm gefahren, war aber vorne ein bisschen zu hoch, meinem Empfinden nach. So passts mir jetzt!


Hätte mich auch gewundert,dass eine 100er reinpassen sollte.



> Ja, ich bin gerade schwer am überlegen, ob ich nicht Vorbau und Sattelstütze auch gegen Moots- Teile tauschen soll. Hmmm, mal sehen.


Ich mach mal ein Foto mit dem Vorbau.
Irgendwann kommen MootsVorbau und Stütze noch ran.
Moots Lenker ist greade eingetroffen......


----------



## MisterXT (24. November 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Danke,ebenso
> 
> 
> Hätte mich auch gewundert,dass eine 100er reinpassen sollte.
> ...




Im Katalog stand eben ab 17" für 100m Gabeln geeignet. Na ja, schön dass ich die Stahlfedern so einfach umbauen kann.

Und das mit den Fotos: mach mal! Will ich sehen!


----------



## Thorsten_F (25. November 2007)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Und das mit den Fotos: mach mal! Will ich sehen!



bitteschön


















im übrigen steht der Bontrager Titan lenker zum Verkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (25. November 2007)

hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein silberner Thomson so gut aussehen kann.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein silberner Thomson so gut aussehen kann.



finde ich  auch ,echt edel


----------



## Thorsten_F (25. November 2007)

Das dachte ich auch, als ich ihn montiert hatte.
Glück gehabt.

Ich überlege gerade eine silberne Thomson reinzustecken.....


----------



## MisterXT (25. November 2007)

Yo, passt bei dir gut zur Gabel. Wie sieht denn der Rest aus?


----------



## erkan1984 (25. November 2007)

MisterXT schrieb:


> So, dann hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, aber bei den Schweißnähten geht mir tierisch einer Ab


----------



## Thorsten_F (26. November 2007)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Yo, passt bei dir gut zur Gabel. Wie sieht denn der Rest aus?



schau mal ab post #226

Bei Sonnenschein mach ich dann mal wieder Ganzkörperaufnahmen


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> sorry, aber bei den Schweißnähten geht mir tierisch einer Ab



 also ich darf doch bitten  
 ja titanrahmen und perfekte verarbeitung ist schon sexy
 aber bitte keine obiektsexualität hier....


----------



## dominique (26. November 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> also ich darf doch bitten
> ja titanrahmen und perfekte verarbeitung ist schon sexy
> aber bitte keine obiektsexualität hier....



bei Titan machen wir aber eine Ausnahme


----------



## dominique (26. November 2007)

mein Titan wird diese Woche verschifft
http://[URL=http://imageshack.us]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2007)

oh das freut sich einer  

 da werden(auch) wir gespannt sein.... dürfen wir den preis deines 7er massrahmens erfahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (26. November 2007)

5400.- netto


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> 5400.- netto


 frame only?? in schwitzer fränkli??
ok..... ist ja auch nicht das verve sondern das IMX


----------



## dominique (26. November 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> frame only?? in schwitzer fränkli??
> ok..... ist ja auch nicht das verve sondern das IMX



ja nur der Rahmen, und mit sfr. VP ist höher, konnte noch etwas handeln


----------



## cluso (26. November 2007)

5400 Franken sind aber nicht deren Ernst?


Leck mich am A***h  



Die beiden Moots sind ganz große Klasse.


----------



## Thorsten_F (27. November 2007)

na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Amis da alles richtig gemacht haben.....habe ja schon einiges gesehen.....


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Amis da alles richtig gemacht haben.....habe ja schon einiges gesehen.....



ja... hab auch schon Seven oder Paduano gesehen und an der eurobike 06
befummelt, die mir sauer aufgestossen sind( was preis-leistung betrifft)
sozusagen hoher preis und "normale" schweiss-leistung....
bei dem edelsegment wird man mit den jahren immer elitärer & heikler ......

.....sogar das wiessmann  auf seiner  HP 

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/koxingatitanbilder.htm

hat ein paar *schwachstellen* was der flow betrifft
ja leute ,ich bin da schlimm ich weiss 

p.s ein bikerkolegge liebaügelt damit( weil er bald ein paar monate in ozeanien verweilt)
kennt Ihr die...?
http://www.thylacinecycles.com


----------



## Thorsten_F (28. November 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bei dem edelsegment wird man mit den jahren immer elitärer & heikler ......
> 
> ja leute ,ich bin da schlimm ich weiss



Finde ich nicht. Ich finde das normal.
Bei der Investiotionssumme für 1,5kg Titan darf man ruhig etwas genauer hinsehen.  
Bei meinem Bock habe ich auch genau hingeschaut-und nix gefunden 

Bin nur gespannt , ob 7 alle Rohre an der richtigen Stelle hat.....


----------



## dominique (28. November 2007)

sollte der Rahmen nicht meinen Qualitäts Vorstellungen entsprechen, kann ich ja die Annahme des Rahmens verweigern Gehe jetzt aber nicht davon aus und denke, da wird es nichts zu motzen geben.


----------



## cluso (28. November 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Bin nur gespannt , ob 7 alle Rohre an der richtigen Stelle hat.....



Ich auch, nicht das da sowas rauskommt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (28. November 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> sollte der Rahmen nicht meinen Qualitäts Vorstellungen entsprechen, kann ich ja die Annahme des Rahmens verweigern Gehe jetzt aber nicht davon aus und denke, da wird es nichts zu motzen geben.



Ähm, dafür musst Du aber in die Verpackung schauen und wenn ich es recht weiß, musst Du erst annehmen und darfst dann in den Karton blicken - andersrum geht es meines Wissens nicht, oder?


----------



## dominique (28. November 2007)

darum hab ich ja den Rahmen über den Händler gekauft, wenn was schief geht geht der Rahmen zurück an Seven


----------



## Thorsten_F (28. November 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich auch, nicht das da sowas rauskommt:



jetzt ist mir schlecht....


----------



## cluso (28. November 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> jetzt ist mir schlecht....



Was? Jetzt schon.


----------



## tifreak (28. November 2007)

WÜRG  

Unglaublich was sich manche Leute für Ihr hart erarbeitetes Geld antun 

Gruss ein Normal-Geometrie-Fahrer


----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2007)

Ja ,was Cluso eindrücklich bewiesen hat, ist das
- die Amis jeden Scheiss bauen, wenn der Kunde es will
- und das einfach viele einen extrem schlechten Geschmack besitzen
- das man bei Massrahmen echt wissen muss was mann will
 ( als ich vor 12 jahren ein pirate bike design (heute Wiessmann) mir    zurechtbraten liess ,war das auch von meiner Seite aus eine grosse        Herausforderung)    

so und nun bitte wieder mal was schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (29. November 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Was? Jetzt schon.



Leider kann man sich mit geld keinen verstand kaufen! Nicht mal so viel dass ein gscheides rad dabei raus kommt! Schmuckstücke mal ganz außen vor (obwohl mit diesen rahmen währs auch keine kunst...)


----------



## Thorsten_F (29. November 2007)

ne, da ginge ich lieber zu Fuss.
Aber mal warten was 7 so leistet.


----------



## powderJO (29. November 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> darum hab ich ja den Rahmen über den Händler gekauft, wenn was schief geht geht der Rahmen zurück an Seven



lass dich nicht verrückt machen. 7 leistet wirklich saubere arbeit.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> darum hab ich ja den Rahmen über den Händler gekauft, wenn was schief geht geht der Rahmen zurück an Seven




da wird wohl nichts schiefgehen.... ausser du hast ihn bei velo stern gekauft  

 also wenn rahmen da, bitte vor zusammenbau schöne detailfotos
 und hallo welt , wo bleiben noch mehr titaniumjuwelen, hier ist noch platz!


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und hallo welt , wo bleiben noch mehr titaniumjuwelen, hier ist noch platz!




Quizfrage: Was da wohl drin ist?


----------



## ottmar (4. Dezember 2007)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Amis da alles richtig gemacht haben.....habe ja schon einiges gesehen.....



ist es nicht herrlich: kaum erscheint auf einer bike-site das Schlüsselwort seven, schon meldet sich der große Titan-Experte Thorsten F. (immerhin besitzt er ein Moots!) zu Wort und lässt seiner Abneigung gegen diese Firma freien Lauf.
Meine Fragen:
woher kommt der "Hass"? 
was hat Seven ihm angetan?
hat Thorsten F. jemals ein Seven in natura gesehen?
schließt er aus einem einzigen bekannten Fall, bei dem die Bestellung gleich zweimal in die Hose ging, dass bei seven immer alles schief geht?
hat Thorsten F. eine eigene Meinung oder plappert er das nach, was andere (z.B. Saar-länder) so von sich geben?

bitte um Aufklärung!
danke, ganz lieb.


----------



## dominique (4. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> Quizfrage: Was da wohl drin ist?



Mein IMX Rahmen den Seven fälschlicherweise an deine Adresse gesendet hat


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> Mein IMX Rahmen den Seven fälschlicherweise an deine Adresse gesendet hat



Guter Ansatz  die Schachtel - resp. der Inhalt kommt aber aus Chattanoga Tennessee..


----------



## dominique (4. Dezember 2007)

einfaches Quiz, natürlich ein Lynskey. den ersten Preis kannst du auf mein Konto überweisen


----------



## Thorsten_F (4. Dezember 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> ist es nicht herrlich: kaum erscheint auf einer bike-site das Schlüsselwort seven, schon meldet sich der große Titan-Experte Thorsten F. (immerhin besitzt er ein Moots!) zu Wort und lässt seiner Abneigung gegen diese Firma freien Lauf.
> Meine Fragen:
> woher kommt der "Hass"?
> was hat Seven ihm angetan?
> ...



Was ist denn mit Dir los? Steckt was quer?

Wie soll ich 7 hassen?-geht sowas? Da müsste ich ja auch Moots hassen.

Ja, ich habe iene eigene Meinung, und die ist bestimmt anders als Deine.
Und was den Saarländer angeht- wir sind Freunde und haben eigentlich immer unterschiedliche Meinungen.


Bitteschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Dezember 2007)

es gab da noch en paar mehr komisch gelieferte seven rahmen ....

nurso


aber für die bikes auf den bildern kann seven wohl wenig

wenn leute komische angaben machen (angibt dass man so eine art rennfahrer ist) oder keine ahnung haben wie man auf ein rad sitzt kann seven nichts dafür

es gibt leute die absolut beratungsresistent sind wenn es um ergonomie und vernünftige sitzposition geht

persönlicher kontakt hilft da manchmal

oder beim rahmenbauer/shop sein rad mal richtig einstellen lassen 
dann sieht man dann ob der überhaupt passt oder was man ändern muss

von massrahmen reden ist sowieso meist etwas übertrieben... der amerikanisierte begriff custom-rahmen wäre meist ehrlicher und wird der sache in den meisten fällen viel gerechter

es gibt immer wieder leute die ihre sportlichen fähigkeiten oder die zeit die sie in training investieren können masslos überschätzen...

s


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> einfaches Quiz, natürlich ein Lynskey. den ersten Preis kannst du auf mein Konto überweisen



 .. nah dran - aber nicht gewonnen!


----------



## jörgl (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß bei Seven (Serotta, Moots...) so eklatante Fehler passieren, daß die einen Rahmen so sehr verhunzen. Ich habe zwar auch von einem Seven Rahmen gehört, der aufgrund von mangelnder Reifenfreiheit an den Kettenstreben 2mal zurück ging. Ob da jemand gepennt hat (v.a. wer) oder ob es da ein Kommunikationsproblem gab, weiß ich nicht. Würde aber deswegen nie die sonst hohe Fertigungsqualität von Seven in Frage stellen. Ich denke dererlei seltene Querschläger findet man bei jedem Hersteller. 

Die vielen 'Maßrahmenoptionen' sind für den Großteil der Endverbraucher allerdings eher nachteilig anzusehen, v.a. wenn sie über einen Dritten (Händler) vermittelt werden. Es gibt unter den Händlern sicherlich absolute Spezialisten, auf deren Angaben und fachkundliche Analyse sich ein Hersteller 100%ig verlassen kann.... ich denke aber das solche Händler die Ausnahme sind. 

Da wäre weniger oft mehr bzw. würde ich als Hersteller entweder die 'vollständige Regie' übernehmen oder mir die z.T. nicht nachvollziehbaren Geometriewünsche schriftlich absegnen lassen. 

Ich selber habe auch einen Titan-Maßrahmen, über mehrere Telefonate beim Importeur geordert. Im Endeffekt hat alles wunderbar gepaßt, aber das dauernde hin und her war ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr schön, und daran hatte der Hersteller bzw. Importeur den geringsten Anteil dran. Mir ist immer wieder dies und das eingefallen.... ach, das könnte man doch auch so machen......., daß erst eine klare Intervention aus Amerika dem Leiden doch noch zu aller Zufriedenheit ein Ende setzte.


----------



## ottmar (4. Dezember 2007)

@ stoph und jörgl: volle zustimmung
deshalb finde ich es auch absolut unangebracht, bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit seven-bashing zu betreiben, so wie thorsten das betreibt.


----------



## Thorsten_F (4. Dezember 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> deshalb finde ich es auch absolut unangebracht, bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit seven-bashing zu betreiben, so wie thorsten das betreibt.



Ich betreibe hier kein ´7-bashing´ 
Nur weil Du auch ein 7 fährts fühlst Du dich angesprochen?  Schade.

Wenn einer über 5000.- Euro oder Franken hinlatzt kann man Qualität fordern. Und das unterstelle ich 7 mal.  Ich gönne es ihm(Dominique?).  
Meine Anspielungen waren eher ironisch gemeint, aber das verstehst Du ja anscheinend nicht.

Ich muss mir immer Sprüche anhören , wieso ich das Moots im Winter fahre - ist halt ein ideales Winterrad-nix rostet (das hast Du jetzt aber verstanden?) Aber das ist hier ja auch unangebracht.

So- jetzt wieder lecker Räder posten


----------



## gaudio (4. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> .. nah dran - aber nicht gewonnen!



Litespeed?


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

gaudio schrieb:


> Litespeed?



Genau! Litespeed OBED 2007


----------



## cluso (4. Dezember 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> @ stoph und jörgl: volle zustimmung
> deshalb finde ich es auch absolut unangebracht, bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit seven-bashing zu betreiben, so wie thorsten das betreibt.




Ich meld mich hiermit auch mal zu Wort:

Zugegeben, ich läster auch gern das eine oder andere Mal über Seven. Da die merkwürdigen Gestalten im Netz zu einem recht großen Anteil von Seven kommen. 

Deswegen hatte ich auch schon den einen oder anderen Disput mit Seveneingentümern (gell Ottmar  ).

Da ist alles ja gar nichts bringt und auch andere Firmen zum Teil schlimme Rahmen gebaut haben plädiere ich für eine Entspannung in der Markenfrage.


----------



## cluso (4. Dezember 2007)

@Singletrail

Aufkleber oder einpolierte Beschriftung?


Sehr schick.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (4. Dezember 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> Da ist alles ja gar nichts bringt




genau


----------



## gaudio (4. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> Genau! Litespeed OBED 2007



Fein, vor allem die Decails passen prima!!!
 Bin am überlegen, welche Farbe ich meinen Rahmen gönnen soll. Hab mir schonmal mattschwarz und golden besorgt, für MOOTS muss es aber weiss sein?!?
Habe vor mich nächste Woche auch meinen Rahmen zu wittmen ;-)


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> @Singletrail
> 
> Aufkleber oder einpolierte Beschriftung?
> 
> ...



Danke, sind leider nur Decals aber trotzdem mal was Neues.


----------



## Thorsten_F (4. Dezember 2007)

zu spät


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2007)

@Singletrail
nice


----------



## dominique (4. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch zum Litespeed OBED. Immer wieder schön diese Titan Rahmen 
Was ist das für eine Oberrohrlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. Dezember 2007)

... finde es sehr angenehm das Litespeed mal etwas zurueckhaltender in der Farbgebung ist bei den Decals, denke bei Titan muss man ja nicht so schreiend durch die Gegend fahren ... 
Denke einen Massrahmen sollte man vor allem aus verschiedenen gefahrenen und bekannten Rahmengeometrien ableiten als von irgend einem Vermessungstool, wenn ich weiss das ich immer lange Vorbauten brauche, gekroepfte Stuetze fahre brauche ich also ein laengeres Oberrohr usw. ... denke nichts geht ueber Praxis, ich moechte es nicht mehr missen einen Rahmen zu fahren der mir passt und nicht mehr erst anpassen muss ...
Die Bilder die zu sehen waren sind aber schon mehr als derb, da haben viele Leute wohl Fehler gemacht, denke auch das die Rahmenschmiede dann am wenigsten dafuer kann.

Percy


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Litespeed OBED. Immer wieder schön diese Titan Rahmen
> Was ist das für eine Oberrohrlänge?



Danke, bin am Teile sammeln für den Aufbau (Winterantidepressionsprojekt).
Der Rahmen ist ein normaler OBED in Grösse M/L d.h. Oberrohr 23.5" / 59.69 cm.
Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf war, dass die Geometrie für 100 -120 mm Gabeln vorbereitet ist.

Ich kann's nicht verkneifen: Ich hoffe Dein Seven kommt auch bald..


----------



## dominique (4. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> Danke, bin am Teile sammeln für den Aufbau (Winterantidepressionsprojekt).
> Der Rahmen ist ein normaler OBED in Grösse M/L d.h. Oberrohr 23.5" / 59.69 cm.
> Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf war, dass die Geometrie für 100 -120 mm Gabeln vorbereitet ist.
> 
> Ich kann's nicht verkneifen: Ich hoffe Dein Seven kommt auch bald..



muss ich dir voll zustimmen; gegen die Winterdepressionen gibt es nur ein Mittel, jeden Winter ein Titan aufbauen 

Hoffe auch, dass das Seven in bälde einschiffen wird, wie lang hat es bei dir gedauert


----------



## Singletrail (4. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> muss ich dir voll zustimmen; gegen die Winterdepressionen gibt es nur ein Mittel, jeden Winter ein Titan aufbauen
> 
> Hoffe auch, dass das Seven in bälde einschiffen wird, wie lang hat es bei dir gedauert



... nach der Bestellung beim Händler zu mir per UPS 3 Tage.. sorry for that..  ist halt Lagerware.


----------



## gaudio (4. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> muss ich dir voll zustimmen; gegen die Winterdepressionen gibt es nur ein Mittel, jeden Winter ein Titan aufbauen
> 
> Hoffe auch, dass das Seven in bälde einschiffen wird, wie lang hat es bei dir gedauert



Hi dominique, drück Dir auch ganz fest die Daumen!!! Nochmals vielen Dank fürs einscannen und zumailen der Infos!!!!!
Bei mir hat das Versenden aus Denver nach Leipzig??? 1 Tag gedauert, dann hat sich der Zoll zwei Tage mit beschäftigt... alles in allem noch keine Woche mit DHL!


----------



## jörgl (4. Dezember 2007)

Doppelposting


----------



## jörgl (4. Dezember 2007)

cluso schrieb:


> ....und auch andere Firmen zum Teil schlimme Rahmen gebaut haben ...



Serotta z.B.... gell Cluso   

Wobei ich mal behaupte, daß an diesen in unseren Augen Fehlkonstruktionen der Hersteller nichts dafür kann. V.a. bei hohen Rahmengrößen verbunden mit langen Steuerrohren z.T. potthäßliche Konstruktionen herauskommen.

Gut, ist Kundenwunsch bzw. Ergebnis der individuellen Vermessung. 

Was aber in erster Linie auf dem amerikanischen Markt auffällt, daß die Amis keinen Geschmack bzw. Mut zur Individualität haben. Da werden Unsummen in Maßrahmen wie das Serotta Ottrott oder das Seven Elium investiert und dann mit Ritshit WCS Vorbauten, Mavic Ksüriummm ES, Lenkerniveau über Sattelniveau etc komplettiert.... nee. Besonders anfällig für solche Komplettierungen sind komischerweise immer die Topmodelle (Litespeed Ghisallo, S. Ottrott, Moots Vamoots bzw. Compact SL, Seven Elium etc).



kodak schrieb:


> ...
> Denke einen Massrahmen sollte man vor allem aus verschiedenen gefahrenen und bekannten Rahmengeometrien ableiten als von irgend einem Vermessungstool, wenn ich weiss das ich immer lange Vorbauten brauche, gekroepfte Stuetze fahre brauche ich also ein laengeres Oberrohr usw. ... denke nichts geht ueber Praxis, ich moechte es nicht mehr missen einen Rahmen zu fahren der mir passt und nicht mehr erst anpassen muss ...
> Die Bilder die zu sehen waren sind aber schon mehr als derb, da haben viele Leute wohl Fehler gemacht, denke auch das die Rahmenschmiede dann am wenigsten dafuer kann.
> 
> Percy



Das paßt genau für den Hobbyfahrer, der anhand von Erfahrung eben weiß, was für ihn gefühlsmäßig paßt. Ich habe relative fixe Werte für Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge sowie Sitzrohr- bzw. Steuerrohrwinkel, und daran orientiere ich mich (572mm/120mm/73°/73°).... den Rest habe ich dann dem Hersteller überlassen. 
Vollkommen überfordert wäre ich z.b. bei Gabelvorbiegung, wo ja Seven allein glaube ich 5 Versionen bereithält. Mag für einen Profi, der jeden Winkel und jeden Millimeter Veränderung einschätzen kann, perfekt sein, aber für den Ottonormalfahrer....... weiß net.


----------



## subdiver (4. Dezember 2007)

@ Singletrail
Dein Obed-Rahmen gefällt mir  
Auf der Webseite von Litespeed sieht das Obed völlig anders 
(lackiert ? weniger schöne Decals) aus  
Sind das die 2008er Modelle ? Wenn ja, gefällt mir Dein 2007 viel besser.


----------



## dominique (4. Dezember 2007)

gaudio schrieb:


> Hi dominique, drück Dir auch ganz fest die Daumen!!! Nochmals vielen Dank fürs einscannen und zumailen der Infos!!!!!
> Bei mir hat das Versenden aus Denver nach Leipzig??? 1 Tag gedauert, dann hat sich der Zoll zwei Tage mit beschäftigt... alles in allem noch keine Woche mit DHL!



gern geschehen


----------



## Singletrail (5. Dezember 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ Singletrail
> Dein Obed-Rahmen gefällt mir
> Auf der Webseite von Litespeed sieht das Obed völlig anders
> (lackiert ? weniger schöne Decals) aus
> Sind das die 2008er Modelle ? Wenn ja, gefällt mir Dein 2007 viel besser.




Danke - mir gefällt das Finish auch. Der Rahmen auf der Litespeed Website ist etwas zu dunkel geraten. Weitere Bilder auf mtbr.com haben mich voll überzeugt. Zudem hat Litespeed ein paar nette Details integriert. 

Zum Beispiel wechselbare Ausfallenden:







Oder die Ti-Vierkantrohre (das kann wohl nur Litespeed..) welche am Hinterbau verwendet werden:






Am Rahmendesign ändert sich für 2008 nichts. 
Litespeed hat sich für 2008 ein neues Logo und Corporate Identity zugelegt.

Zudem ist ihre Strategie "Back to Titanium" nach einigen zaghaften
Experimenten mit Carbonrahmen (Pavia) und Taiwan-Alu (Niota Al)
ganz gut angekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2007)

@Singletrail
 ja das mit den auswechselbaren  ausfallenden ist sehr vernüftig  ( macht titus schon lange) 4 kantrohre sollen anscheinend auch was bringen laut wiesmann........
 aus welchen u.s shop hast du dein teil?


----------



## Singletrail (5. Dezember 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Singletrail
> ja das mit den auswechselbaren  ausfallenden ist sehr vernüftig  ( macht titus schon lange) 4 kantrohre sollen anscheinend auch was bringen laut wiesmann........
> aus welchen u.s shop hast du dein teil?



JENSON .. bei dem aktuellen $-Wechselkurs konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen..


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> JENSON .. bei dem aktuellen $-Wechselkurs konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen..



 
 kann ich verstehen
 habe da auch die versuchung nachgegeben mir ne neue forke zu kaufen und ein paar xtr teile
 der laden ist echt gut


----------



## subdiver (5. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> JENSON .. bei dem aktuellen $-Wechselkurs konnte ich der Versuchung nicht widerstehen..



Da kommt aber noch die Mwst drauf, oder ?


----------



## M4d_K3kz (5. Dezember 2007)

und zoll


----------



## Hellspawn (5. Dezember 2007)

diese auswechselbaren Ausfaller finde ich jetzt mal echt hässlich. Also, so richtig hässlich, das lässt die Schönheit von Titan komplett auf 0 zusammenfallen. Praktisch hin oder her ...


----------



## gaudio (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das Design echt gelungen, von hässlich kann keine Rede sein.
So genial find ich das Teil, dass ich echt in Erwägung ziehe, den Rahmen auch zu ordern... was hat denn das Teil letztendlich gekostet (gern auch als PN).

Danke


----------



## CC-Schnecke (5. Dezember 2007)

HALLO,

hier mal ein Ocoee ist mittlerweile fertig .
Mache demnächst mal ein paar neue Fotos.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (6. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schönes Teil! Die Ausfaller treffen auch nicht so mein Geschmack, aber auf jeden Fall Praktisch.Wenn was put geht dann nicht gleich der ganze Rahmen, wie bei meinem wo noch nicht mal das Schaltauge auswechselbar ist.
Sehr schönes Teil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenn  wenn wir bei dem Thema Ausfaller sind ( why not?;-) so löst es Titus


----------



## redbaron-bmx (6. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja mal dezent...Geil!


----------



## jörgl (6. Dezember 2007)

Klärt mich doch mal als Nicht-MTBler auf. Welchen Sinn macht es eigentlich, die Disc-Seite als auswechselbares Ausfallende zu gestalten? Beim Schaltwerk sehe ich es ja ein oder bei einem Kombirahmen Kettenschaltung/Rohloff/SSP. Aber sonst......?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (6. Dezember 2007)

z.B. Tauschen gegen Ausfallenden für 10mm Steckachse!


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2007)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> z.B. Tauschen gegen Ausfallenden für 10mm Steckachse!


danke


----------



## redbaron-bmx (6. Dezember 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> danke



Kein Problem! 
P.s. habe in dinem Album ein bild von der CNC Cyclone Kurbel gesehen...Cool!
die habe ich an meinem 2.rad in blau (lasiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (7. Dezember 2007)

@CC-Schnecke

Wenn du das Kunstwerk schon auf der Waage hast: Was wiegt der KLeine denn?

So  long
Schlupp


----------



## ottmar (7. Dezember 2007)

Singletrail schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wechselbare Ausfallenden:



die obere Abstützung für die Bremse ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz, das sieht fast nach Baumarktqualität aus.


----------



## Hellspawn (7. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man sich die Discaufnahme beim Titus anschaut denke ich, dass die Ausfaller gegen horizontale Ausfaller für Singlespeed tauschbar sind.


----------



## CC-Schnecke (8. Dezember 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> @CC-Schnecke
> 
> Wenn du das Kunstwerk schon auf der Waage hast: Was wiegt der KLeine denn?
> 
> ...



HALLO,

was wiegt welcher kleine bei mir sitzt gerade einer auf der Leitung .
T


----------



## CC-Schnecke (8. Dezember 2007)

HALLO,

hier mal das Anfangsstadium des Merlins was ich gerade fertig mache 




























Die Stahlschrauben werden noch gegen blaue Titanschrauben ausgetauscht und die Specialaluschrauben werden noch in den gleichen Blauton eloxiert wie die Kappe der Fox und dann werde ich mal weitersehen!!!

cc-schnecke


----------



## cluso (8. Dezember 2007)

*hyperventilier*


Leck mich am A**** was da alles im Hintergrund steht.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (8. Dezember 2007)

Vom Hintergrund mal ganz zu schweigen....aber der Vorbau ist ja mal der Hammer!


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Dezember 2007)

Scheinbar spielt Geld da keine Rolle . Wenn Merlin sich nur mit den Decals ein wenig mehr zurückhalten würde...


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Dezember 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Discaufnahme beim Titus anschaut denke ich, dass die Ausfaller gegen horizontale Ausfaller für Singlespeed tauschbar sind.



  genau !Convertible drop-out allows the choice of horizontal single speed or geared bike  
 das merlin  überzeugt mich( techn. gesehen) nicht, ich pers. halte nicht viel von ELLSWORTH hinterbauten....  umlenkhebel blau eloxieren statt weiss pulvern...?


----------



## Hellspawn (8. Dezember 2007)

mehr als der Hintergrod ist auf vielen Fotos ja leider nicht zu erkennen (unscharf und so).
aber sieht schon lecker aus. Der lackierte Umlenkhebel gefällt mir aber nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (8. Dezember 2007)

CC-Schnecke schrieb:


> HALLO,
> 
> was wiegt welcher kleine bei mir sitzt gerade einer auf der Leitung .
> T



NA der Ocoee Rahmen, den du so schön auf der Waage fotografiert hast. (Größe?)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## kodak (9. Dezember 2007)

... also CC-Schnecke ist doch ein alter Bekannter ;-) ... da gab es noch den Heinz als Gegenstueck dazu im Leichtbauforum (die BIKE hatte da auch mal einen Bericht dazu) ... 
Sehr schoenes Material alles ... wird es auch wirklich gefahren? Sammler?
Vorbau sieht nach SEVEN aus ...

Percy


----------



## ottmar (10. Dezember 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> für einen Seven-Vorbau ist der viel zu schön  außerdem hat er eine normale Klemmplatte mit 2 Schrauben, Seven verwendet hier die inverse 4 Schrauben-Klemmung von Oval-Concepts.
> halte das eher für einen getunten Moots (siehe Schaftklemmung)


----------



## Singletrail (10. Dezember 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Wenn  wenn wir bei dem Thema Ausfaller sind ( why not?;-) so löst es Titus




@Don Trailo:

Und so sieht's beim Litespeed Obed aus:






Brad DeVaney von Litespeed ist der Meinung, an einem Allmountain-Hardtail mit einer Geometrie für Gabeln bis 120 mm muss das so sein.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Dezember 2007)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> meine baustelle...


SOOO....(wer so sagt ist noch lang nicht fertig)....
habe mal an meiner "Baustelle" weiter gebaut...


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. Dezember 2007)

bissl viel rot....


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Dezember 2007)

oh..fällt das auf das ich auf rot stehe...


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

die Lenkzentrale gefällt mir jetzt entscheidend besser.....


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. Dezember 2007)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> oh..fällt das auf das ich auf rot stehe...



könnte man meinen
vieleicht noch einen silbernen vorbau oder schwarze stütze, dann wird es stimmig, obwohl, tune hat ja auch rote vorbauten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja habe schon an eine schw. stütze gedacht! vorbau schw. weil ich hatte evtl. vor die gabelkrone schw. eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## cluso (10. Dezember 2007)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> oh..fällt das auf das ich auf rot stehe...



Jetzt wo du es sagst.


----------



## CC-Schnecke (11. Dezember 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> für einen Seven-Vorbau ist der viel zu schön  außerdem hat er eine normale Klemmplatte mit 2 Schrauben, Seven verwendet hier die inverse 4 Schrauben-Klemmung von Oval-Concepts.
> halte das eher für einen getunten Moots (siehe Schaftklemmung)



HALLO ,

ja es ist ein Moots der erst Glasperlengestrahlt wurde und dann leicht poliert.

CC-Schnecke


----------



## CC-Schnecke (11. Dezember 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> NA der Ocoee Rahmen, den du so schön auf der Waage fotografiert hast. (Größe?)
> 
> So long
> Schlupp



Hallo,
ist ein L

CC-Schnecke


----------



## CC-Schnecke (11. Dezember 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> ... also CC-Schnecke ist doch ein alter Bekannter ;-) ... da gab es noch den Heinz als Gegenstueck dazu im Leichtbauforum (die BIKE hatte da auch mal einen Bericht dazu) ...
> Sehr schoenes Material alles ... wird es auch wirklich gefahren? Sammler?
> Vorbau sieht nach SEVEN aus ...
> 
> Percy



HALLO,

hab im diesem Jahr ca 16Tkm gefahren außer das Germanbike hab ich nicht bewegt .
Fahre sehr gerne mit meinem Sohn auf dem Tandem .

cc-schnecke


----------



## schlupp (11. Dezember 2007)

CC-Schnecke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist ein L
> 
> CC-Schnecke



Und das Gewicht?

So long

LG
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2007)

CC-Schnecke schrieb:


> HALLO ,
> 
> ja es ist ein Moots der erst Glasperlengestrahlt wurde und dann leicht poliert.
> 
> CC-Schnecke


 du hat mein geschmack! fein! 
apropos Glasperlenstrahlen
 hat jemand ne schweizeradresse oder im notfall ne deutsche( für kleinteile)


----------



## CC-Schnecke (11. Dezember 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> du hat mein geschmack! fein!
> apropos Glasperlenstrahlen
> hat jemand ne schweizeradresse oder im notfall ne deutsche( für kleinteile)



HALLO,

bei AS-Industrie lasse ich solche Teile fertigen .
Stephan ist da mehr als perfekt er hat auch die Schwinge und die Wippe gemacht!!!

cc-schnecke


----------



## CC-Schnecke (11. Dezember 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Und das Gewicht?
> 
> So long
> 
> ...



HALLO,

schau mal im Album .

cc-schnecke


----------



## schlupp (11. Dezember 2007)

Das habe ich schon gesehen. Mich hatte eigentlich das Gewicht des Rahmens interessiert. Weil die Gewichte dürften von den Komplett Bikes sein, oder?


----------



## Racer09 (12. Dezember 2007)

schlupp schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gesehen. Mich hatte eigentlich das Gewicht des Rahmens interessiert. Weil die Gewichte dürften von den Komplett Bikes sein, oder?



Bevor du das gleiche gleich nochmal von dir kommt, nehm ich dich jetzt quasi an die Hand und für dich in CC-Schneckes Fotoalbum, dort gibts die Lösung




Manche sehen den Wald, vor lauter Bäumen nicht....konnt das nicht mehr mit ansehen... wieviel wiegt der denn? und alle 2 Tage auf ein neues...


----------



## dominique (12. Dezember 2007)




----------



## redbaron-bmx (12. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Thorsten_F (12. Dezember 2007)

sieht doch sehr schön aus. 
nur das gusset am unterrohr gefällt mir nicht so

(nein das ist kein bashing )


----------



## ihadub (13. Dezember 2007)

Geilomat


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Dezember 2007)

da ist einer happy!!
die verarbeitung sieht gut aus
das gewicht ist fein.
das matte karbon wäre nicht mein ding, aber dir gefällt es und das ist die hauptsache, oder

viel   viel spass beim zusammenbau und auf der entjungferungsfahrt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (13. Dezember 2007)

Was soll das Carbon am Seven IMX ?  
Entweder möchte ich einen Carbon- oder Titanrahmen,
aber das Mischmasch gefällt mir überhaupt nicht  
Sorry !


----------



## nimmersatt (13. Dezember 2007)

kann es sein daß die Ausführung vom Gusset am Steuerrohr so ziemlich das hässlichste ist was der Markt hergibt?

was soll denn das? andere Hersteller können das doch auch in schön


----------



## kodak (13. Dezember 2007)

Carbon und Titan, habe ein Paduano in live gesehen, hat schon etwas, dieser krasse Gegensatz der Materialien, denke die Sinnhaftikeit des Ganzen ist eine andere Baustelle ... Titan nimmt man weil es zeitlos ist, wegen der Langlebigkeit und dem Charme des "Anderen" ... Carbon feines Hypegewaechs der Presse und der Industrie nachdem Alu ausgelutscht ist ...
Gusset: recht brutal dem Rahmen damit jegliches filigrane zu nehmen, finde es deplaziert, waere noch die Frage WARUM so ein Gusset? 120 mm Gabel (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen beim Einsatzzweck Rennfeile) ... vielleicht kann Dominique uns aufklaeren ...

Percy


----------



## ottmar (13. Dezember 2007)

das sagt der Hersteller selbst zum Thema gusset:

Update: MTB - Rahmen mit Titan-Gusset-Verstärkung
 An den modernen Gabeln sind in der Regel Lockout-Mechanismen, die deutlich höher konstruiert sind als in früheren Jahren.

Das hat zur Folge, daß die Einstellknöpfe an dem Unterrohr des Rahmens anschlagen können und speziell im Falle eines Sturzes das Unterrohr beschädigen.

Für Seven ist die perfekte Kompatibilität zu allen Komponenten ein wichtiges Ziel, um dem Customgedanken Rechnung zu tragen.

Aus diesem Grund ändert Seven die Konstruktion der MTB-Rahmen und erhöht die Unterrohr-Position um ca. 8mm. 

Um die Stabilität im Lenkrohr weiter zu gewährleisten, wird das Lenkrohr mit einem zusätzlichen Gusset aus 3-2.5 Titan versteift.

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der MTB-Rahmen wird dieses Gusset erhalten. Abhängig von der verwendeten Gabel, wird auch die klassische Variante weiter gebaut. Aber aufgrund der vom Kunden nachgefragten Gabeln, wird dies die Ausnahme bleiben.


----------



## kodak (13. Dezember 2007)

Danke Ottmar, macht es aber nicht wirklich schoener, sieht eben aufgesetzt aus und zerstoert jeglichen Fluss in der Form des Rahmens ... es gibt auch Hersteller die Gussets ueberhaupt ablehnen, da es eine unnoetige Waermeeinleitung an einer nicht ganz unproblematischen Stelle darstellt ... 

Percy


----------



## ottmar (13. Dezember 2007)

ich finde das gusset genauso unschön und bin froh, dass meiner so was nicht hat. die hätten mal Herrn Bontrager fragen sollen, wie man schöne und sinnige gussets setzt.
 und: ich find den Mix aus Carbon und Titan weder sinnig noch schön, da hätte ich mir lieber einen richtigen Sola geholt.
trotzdem: Glückwunsch an dominique und viel Spaß


----------



## schlupp (16. Dezember 2007)

@Racer09:

Suppi!!! Danke Dir!

So long
Schlupp!!


----------



## jörgl (16. Dezember 2007)

ottmar schrieb:


> lieber einen richtigen Sola geholt


. 
An dem Gusset kann die Gabel nicht anknallen...oder wie?


----------



## breeze (16. Dezember 2007)

Gusset hin oder her , die Ausfaller sind aber schon ganz geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Singletrail (17. Dezember 2007)

@dominique:   
Wunderschönes Weihnachts-. Bin gespannt auf den ersten Fahrbericht! 
Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## dominique (17. Dezember 2007)

ich will Euch die ersten Bilder nicht vorenthalten, bessere Aufnahmen bei Tageslicht werden folgen wenn diese Woche die letzten Aenderungen gemacht wurden längerer Vorbau, Spacerturm, Umwerfer. mittleres, Schaltwerk


----------



## CSB (17. Dezember 2007)

TipTop!!!....wirklich schön geworden


----------



## erkan1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

dominique schrieb:


> ich will Euch die ersten Bilder nicht vorenthalten, bessere Aufnahmen bei Tageslicht werden folgen wenn diese Woche die letzten Aenderungen gemacht wurden längerer Vorbau, Spacerturm, Umwerfer. mittleres, Schaltwerk



*dahinschmelz*
wanns des für a Lenker? sieht geilo aus...
wann gibts das gesamtgewicht?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (17. Dezember 2007)

.....


----------



## dominique (17. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Blumen, Stütze und Lenker kommen von Schmolke. Gewicht wie auf dem Bild 8.87 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie gefällt mir weder der Rahmen noch das fertige Rad, sry. Sündteuer und exklusiv, sicher, aber ansonsten wenig stimmig und ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## CSB (17. Dezember 2007)

Technisch sinnvoll ist der Titan/Carbon Rahmen sicher nicht...allerdings sieht er wirklich sexy aus ohne funktionale Nachteile zu haben.
Vor allem der Aufbau mit den vielen Carbonparts und den XTR Teilen wirkt sehr stimmig bzw. harmonisch. 
Aber gut ist halt alles Geschmackssache...etwas weniger voluminöse Reifen wären meiner Meinung nach passender.
Das Seven ist mit Abstand eines der geilsten!!! Bikes hier seit langem.
Ich bin wirklich neidisch...und ihr wisst ja: "Neid ist die höchste Form der Annerkenung"
Übrigens: Du willst den Bock doch nicht wirklich über winterlich matschige Trails jagen, oder? 


.


----------



## dominique (17. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die Anerkennung wie gesagt bessere Bilder im Tageslicht wann ganz fertig. im Moment steht das Teil in der Wohnstube und es gibt ab und zu ein paar Runden durch die Stube und Küche Für den Dreck und Matsch hab ich das Trainingsbike. Ja es ist ein Traum und mit nichts zu vergleichen


----------



## dominique (17. Dezember 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## subdiver (18. Dezember 2007)

Zur Zeit langweilt mich meine "Alubüchse" (RM-Fully) etwas und ich überlege,
meinen alten Titan-Hobel (1995) zu modernisieren.
Denn ich bin nicht unbedingt der Classic-Biker und hätte meine MTB´s
schon gerne auf einen halbwegs technisch aktuellen Stand  

Nun meine Frage, würdet Ihr den alten Ocoee-Rahmen mit neuen Komponenten neu aufbauen ? 
Der LRS ist von Tune (Mig, Mag) und könnte so erhalten bleiben.
Die restlichen Komponenten (Federgabel, Bremsen, Schaltung, Kurbel) 
würde ich gerne gegen aktuelle Teile tauschen.

Nun habe ich Bedenken, dass ich Probleme mit der Geometrie bekommen werde, denn der Rahmen hat die Maße 
von 1994-95 und da hatten die Federgabeln nur max. 6 cm Federweg  

Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren, denn seit ich die "Alubüchse" mit 
den modernen Komponenten habe, bin ich mit meinem Oldie nicht mehr gefahren.
Also, entweder modernisieren oder verkaufen ?

Hier ein Bild vom aktuellen Status 
Weitere Bilder unter "Fotos".


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2007)

@subdiver
 das modernisieren an einem klassikerrahmen , finde ich immer sehr schwierig¨
 hatte das mal mit meinem alten litespeed gemacht,( foto im album ) fühlte sich nur mit einem cm. mehr gabel einbaumass voll mies  an
Ich würde das rad behalten mit starrgabel  
....und ja ein neues kaufen.... mit disc  

 cheers


----------



## redbaron-bmx (18. Dezember 2007)

Bitte, lass es so wie es ist

...natürlich kannst du versuchen es zu modernisieren, aber wie schon gesagt wurde"...schwierig".
Ich habe auch ein alten Titan Rahmen von Kocmo und mit der Geo hab ich keine Probleme trotz 80mm Forke, die zwar auch klassik ist aber schon mehr Federweg hat.Demnächst werd ich mal ne sid einbauen...schaun mer mal.

ich finde das teil toll so wie es ist...bau ein neues auf


----------



## Raze (19. Dezember 2007)

@  subdiver

Hallo, ich habe gedacht, Du bist das Bike in der Bucht losgeworden???

http://cgi.ebay.de/Litespeed-Ocoee-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viele Grüsse raze,
der das Rad komplett mit aktuellen (klassischen) Parts sanieren und wettkampftauglich machen würde, weil der Rahmen hammer ist


----------



## subdiver (19. Dezember 2007)

@ Raze
Der Käufer hatte mir das Bike nach 2 Monaten wieder zum Rückkauf
angeboten und ich habe es dann, zu günstigeren Konditionen,
zurückgenommen  
Seine Frau war anscheinend nicht so begeistert, als er mit einem 3. Titanbike auftauchte 
Denn er hatte mir Fotos von seinen 2 klassischen Merlin-MTB gezeigt 

Was sind aktuelle (klassische) Parts ?  Klingt irgendwie nach einem Widerspruch.


----------



## newsboy (19. Dezember 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Seine Frau war anscheinend nicht so begeistert, als er mit einem 3. Titanbike auftauchte
> Denn er hatte mir Fotos von seinen 2 klassischen Merlin-MTB gezeigt



dann kann ich ja glücklich mit meiner besseren hälfte sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Dezember 2007)

subdiver

nur eine 60 oder 80mm gabel einbauen ist machmal nicht genug

die sid gabeln oder die 2000er marzocchi lufbomber gabeln bauen sehr viel höher als ander 80mm gabeln, müsstest du nachmessen 

vielleicht findest du auch eina alte stahlfeder-bomber, die waren wirklich gut und zt schon mit disc erhältlich

wenn es dich optisch nicht stört kannst du zumindest vorne mit disc fahren ist schon deutlich besser zu bremsen hinten reicht eine v brake meist auch aus

schlussendlich musst du das mit der gabel wahrscheinlich ausprobieren

ich habe ein litespeed obed von 94
da hab ich diverse kombinationen durchgespielt 
schlussendlich hab ich eine pace airforce mit 65mm FW eingebaut 
alle andern versuche waren irgendwie seltsam

man kann sich schon daran gewöhnen, war durchaus fahrbar, hatte ich aber keine lust, ausserdem ist mir das rad zu klein

s


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2008)

... hat sich niemand selber beschenkt zu weihnachten...?


----------



## reule2 (6. Januar 2008)

...doch !!


----------



## kodak (6. Januar 2008)

... sehr feiner Aufbau und auch KOCMO hat rein Marketinmaessig (Firmenlogo) viel mehr Stil als vorher ... was macht der Schlauch am Uebergang zur Sattelstuetze? Dreckverhueterli? Bitte auch ein grosses Foto von der Uebergabsstelle der Sattelstreben/Sattelrohr/Oberrohr ...
Nehme an der Rahmen ist satiniert? Frage ist, weil mein Rewel vielleicht eine Starrgabel moechte ...

Danke und viel Spass damit

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Januar 2008)

rahmen gabel passen einfach 
perfekt bei kocmo


----------



## cluso (8. Januar 2008)

reule2 schrieb:


> ...doch !!




Toller Aufbau.

Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Winziger Kritikpunkt wären die rose-roten Griffe. 

Der Rest ist über jede Kritik erhaben.

Machst noch ein paar Makros?


----------



## reule2 (8. Januar 2008)

Dreckverhüterli - stimmt !! Das funktioniert perfekt...
satiniert - stimmt auch !! Finish kann man wählen bei KOCMO...

Dass die Griffe rose-rot rauskommen wundert mich ein bischen !? Liegt vielleicht am Blitz. Die sind eigentlich einfach nur OURY-rot (eloxalfarbene gibts leider noch nicht....).


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Januar 2008)

Schönes Gerät, obwohl ich kein Freund von Starr-MTBs bin. Hast den Rahmen mal auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## reule2 (8. Januar 2008)

Klicks mal an...
...hab noch ein Bild mit verbauter Federgabel in das "persönliche Album" gestellt !

(+/- 1420 Gramm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (8. Januar 2008)

Schon besser .

Dann ist der Rahmen ja richtig leicht. Ich hätte bei den Preisen eher vermutet, dass einfache Rohrsätze verbaut werden und die Rahmen sich ähnlich wie die Van Nicholas um 1,6 Kilo einpendeln. Nicht schlecht. Wie würdest du die Verarbeitung beschreiben?


----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2008)

... schoene neue Fotos, aber BITTE irgendwann noch Makros ;-) ... hier sind nun mal Fanatiker am Schauen ;-)

Danke 

Percy


----------



## reule2 (9. Januar 2008)

Zaubern können die auch nicht... d.h. irgendwo müssen sie Kosten sparen, so dass sich die Verarbeitung lange nicht auf dem Level von z.b. Rewel befindet. Der Klassiker sind die Schweißnähte (klar!), man siehts aber auch an der Maßhaltigkeit von (bei mir) der Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Gabel: da musste ich mit einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl von Spacern arbeiten.
Dessen war ich mir beim Kauf aber wohl bewusst...ich würds sicher wieder machen (für einen recht geringen Aufpreis kann man viel selbst entscheiden: Finish, Dekor, Zugverlegung mit Anschlägen, welchen Steuersatz man verbauen will etc...).
Wenn der Rahmen nicht gleich in der ersten Saison bricht, bin ich zufrieden (die Rohre sind verdammt dünn-hätt ich nicht gedacht!).

Makros - bitte etwas Geduld !


----------



## cluso (9. Januar 2008)

reule2 schrieb:


> Zaubern können die auch nicht... d.h. irgendwo müssen sie Kosten sparen, so dass sich die Verarbeitung lange nicht auf dem Level von z.b. Rewel befindet. Der Klassiker sind die Schweißnähte (klar!), man siehts aber auch an der Maßhaltigkeit von (bei mir) der Scheibenbremsaufnahme an der Gabel: da musste ich mit einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl von Spacern arbeiten.
> 
> Makros - bitte etwas Geduld !



Naja, bin der Meinung das Kocmo, Rewel und Nevi "nur" auf Durchschnittsniveau liegen was die Schweissnähte betrifft.

Kein Vergleich zu den natürlich vielfach teureren Amis. 

Naja das mit den unterschiedlichen Spacern passiert doch auch bei hochwertigen Alurahmen, oder?

Bin auf die Makros gespannt.


----------



## reule2 (9. Januar 2008)

Bei 'nem ALurahmen verzeih ich das eher: da ist ein Zehntel schnell mal weggefräst...schon mal mit Titan probiert ??! Halleluja...

Besser krieg ich es nicht hin !!
...anklicken...Album...


​


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2008)

@ reule2
hab mir elaubt ein pic von dir zu posten




wenn ichs nicht wüsste . hätte ich sogar auf ne alunaht getippt........
 aber wie mister cluso schon sagte bei dem preis kann man auch nicht ein schweisswunder ala eriksen etc. oder so erwarten-oder doch??
 dein rad gefällt mir aber trotzdem 
 und klar für uns schweizer ist der euro zu hart, für uns lohnt es sich z.zt in der u.s.a einzukaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (9. Januar 2008)

... die etwas wulstigen Naehte am Rahmen oben waren mir schon vorher aufgefallen, aber am Ende muss es halten und Spass machen ... die Naehte an der Gabel sind dagegen feiner und wissen zu Gefallen, mir wichtiger da ja vielleicht eine KOCMO ins REWEL soll, Oberflaechenfinish passt schon mal ganz gut ... Danke fuer die Muehe der Makroaufnahmen 

Percy


----------



## Carcassonne (9. Januar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Naja, bin der Meinung das Kocmo, Rewel und Nevi "nur" auf Durchschnittsniveau liegen was die Schweissnähte betrifft.
> 
> Kein Vergleich zu den natürlich vielfach teureren Amis.
> ...



Naja, im Vergleich zu den Bildern vom Kocmo ist  (m)ein Rewel (Bj. 2004) um mindestens zwei Klassen schöner geschweißt. Ich habe auch schon Litespeeds gesehen, die waren mitnichten besser als ein Rewel. Selbst bei den Serottas ist die Streuung in der Qualität der Schweißnähte schon beträchtlich und nicht per se hochwertiger. Ein Klasse für sich sind natürlich die Moots, bis dahin ist es aber für _alle_ anderen ein weiter Weg.


----------



## omega1848 (9. Januar 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Naja, im Vergleich zu den Bildern vom Kocmo ist  (m)ein Rewel (Bj. 2004) um mindestens zwei Klassen schöner geschweißt. Ich habe auch schon Litespeeds gesehen, die waren mitnichten besser als ein Rewel. Selbst bei den Serottas ist die Streuung in der Qualität der Schweißnähte schon beträchtlich und nicht per se hochwertiger. Ein Klasse für sich sind natürlich die Moots, bis dahin ist es aber für _alle_ anderen ein weiter Weg.



Hast du mal Makros bzw. schön große Bilder von deinem Rewel?
Bin aktuell stark zwischen Rewel hin und her gerissen (Tendez für Rewel), wäre sehr nett von dir!  
Danke!
Grüsse


----------



## jörgl (9. Januar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ reule2
> hab mir elaubt ein pic von dir zu posten
> 
> (............)
> ...



uiuiui.. die Nähte sehen aber nicht so dolle aus. Da sind sie an meiner Kocmo-Gabel gottseidank doch etwas schöner geraten....kann aber auch am matten Satinfinish liegen, daß es nicht so sehr auffällt.


----------



## reule2 (9. Januar 2008)

Da sieht mans mal wieder: Die Tagesform entscheidet ! Auch beim zusammenbrutzeln...


----------



## cluso (9. Januar 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Naja, im Vergleich zu den Bildern vom Kocmo ist  (m)ein Rewel (Bj. 2004) um mindestens zwei Klassen schöner geschweißt. Ich habe auch schon Litespeeds gesehen, die waren mitnichten besser als ein Rewel. Selbst bei den Serottas ist die Streuung in der Qualität der Schweißnähte schon beträchtlich und nicht per se hochwertiger. Ein Klasse für sich sind natürlich die Moots, bis dahin ist es aber für _alle_ anderen ein weiter Weg.



Natürlich, bin bei meiner Aussage von den Bildern ausgegangen die man die letzte Zeit in diversen Foren etc. gesehen hat.

Das Kocmo noch so wurstige Nähte hat hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Naja als Rahmen für ein "Werkzeug" Rad von mir aus. 

Also sofern das Rad kein negativer Ausrutscher ist, dann widerrufe ich meine Aussage zur Schönheit der Kocmo Nähte.


----------



## newsboy (9. Januar 2008)

sehr komisch, das man heute auch bei günstigeren produkten nicht "schön" schweissen kann? 

kona project two (sandvik) gabel... dünkt mich auch sehr schön, für die frühen neunziger.


----------



## singlestoph (9. Januar 2008)

öhm

erstens zu den scheibenbremsahfnahmen ...

es scheint mir dass nicht mal alle bremshersteller es schaffen bremssattel gleich zu bauen also kann man die halt nicht immer ohne spacer montieren

zweitens zur "qualität der schweissnähte"

moots zieht über die erste schweissnaht die die rohre zusammenhält eine zwite rein dekorative naht

optik hat sehr viel mit der investierten zeit und der erfahrung des schweissers zu tun

ob eine schweissnaht hält hat schlussendlich nur am rand mit dem aussehen zu tun

klar ist eine schön gemachte naht selten von einem anfänger gemacht .....

wenn aber preis/leistung im vordergrund stehen kann man halt nicht alles haben oder muss nach taiwan/china ausweichen wo dann noch gewisses sparpotential besteht ich weiss nicht ob wegen lohnkosten/sozialkosten oder wegen den mengen die da gebaut werden .....

aber so viel spielraum wie bei alurahmen wo man immer nch günstigere produktionsstätten findet gibts wohl bei Ti nicht
s


----------



## saturno (9. Januar 2008)

gerade in der bucht in usa



http://cgi.ebay.com/KONA-HEI-HEI-TI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## reule2 (10. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> öhm
> 
> erstens zu den scheibenbremsahfnahmen ...
> 
> es scheint mir dass nicht mal alle bremshersteller es schaffen bremssattel gleich zu bauen also kann man die halt nicht immer ohne spacer montieren



Ich habe für das Rad noch eine 'Wechselgabel' (Magura Ronin/ s. Bilder). Eingebaut, Bremse drangeschraubt, passt. Nicht nur solala, sondern perfekt.
Sollte es am Bremssattel liegen würden (hättewärewenn) - sollte ich nicht auch in dem Fall mit Spacer ausgleichen müssen ?
...ne, also das ist einfach schlecht gemacht (ich sags ja nur ungern, is ja meine eigene Gabel) . Und nicht nur vom Brutzler, da muss es auch eine Endkontrolle geben. 
"Allesinallem" ein kleines Manko (gut ja Schweissnahtschönheit !?!) über das ich hinwegsehen kann...und ich wiederhole mich nur ungern: Ich würds wieder machen ! ääh kaufen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2008)

@reule2
die Einbauhoehe der Ronin und der Kocmo unterscheiden sich ja deutlich oder ist die Kocmo speziell angefertigt ?

Danke

Percy


----------



## dominique (10. Januar 2008)

wie versproche die ersten Aussenaufnahmen nach Detailänderungen


----------



## kodak (10. Januar 2008)

... sehr edel und clean der Aufbau ... was etwas "stoert" ist die Reba Aufschrift ...

Percy


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2008)

Schön, das Seven. Ohne Kohleablagerungen im Rahmen wärs noch schöner .

Sry für OT, hatte das an anderer Stelle schon mal gefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen, deshalb versuch ichs hier nochmal: Kann jemand was zu  diesem Rahmen sagen? Gefällt mir irgendwie...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Januar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schön, das Seven. Ohne Kohleablagerungen im Rahmen wärs noch schöner .
> 
> Sry für OT, hatte das an anderer Stelle schon mal gefragt, aber keine Antwort bekommen, deshalb versuch ichs hier nochmal: Kann jemand was zu  diesem Rahmen sagen? Gefällt mir irgendwie...


 sehe ich auch so titan pur please, aber klar das seven ist ne schöne feile trotz plasticteile

hab mal ein Cotic Soda  live gesehen ( in einem shop in bangkok...jaja....) und sah sehr schön aus  
ob die macher  es auch auf der GB-insel braten weiss ich aber nicht
995pfund ist auch nicht das sonderangebot


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ob die macher  es auch auf der GB-insel braten weiss ich aber nicht
> 995pfund ist auch nicht das sonderangebot



Sicher nicht, da die auf der Seite immer was von "in stock" und "out of stock" schreiben, was sich für mich stark nach "grad ist mal wieder ein Container angekommen" anhört . Dürfte in Taiwan gebrutzelt werden, aber wenn die Qualität passt... auf den Fotos sehen die Nähte jedenfalls recht hübsch aus, aber da werden sie auch den besten Rahmen im Lager genommen haben .

1000 Pfund -> ca. 1500 Euro plus Versand, find ich für nen ordentlich gemachten Titanrahmen nicht überteuert. Nur hab ich die Kohle grad leider nicht .


----------



## cluso (10. Januar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, da die auf der Seite immer was von "in stock" und "out of stock" schreiben, was sich für mich stark nach "grad ist mal wieder ein Container angekommen" anhört . Dürfte in Taiwan gebrutzelt werden, aber wenn die Qualität passt... auf den Fotos sehen die Nähte jedenfalls recht hübsch aus, aber da werden sie auch den besten Rahmen im Lager genommen haben .
> 
> 1000 Pfund -> ca. 1500 Euro plus Versand, find ich für nen ordentlich gemachten Titanrahmen nicht überteuert. Nur hab ich die Kohle grad leider nicht .



Schau dir mal VanNicholas (oder so ähnlich an). Spielen in der Preisklasse und sind gemessen an dieser sehr schön gearbeitet und mit erstaunlichen Details ausgestattet.

Leider hab ich mein Herz an eine andere Marke verloren, sonst hätte ich schon eines.


----------



## breeze (10. Januar 2008)

@ dominique

Viel zu schade zum Fahren !!!   Sabber...


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Schau dir mal VanNicholas (oder so ähnlich an). Spielen in der Preisklasse und sind gemessen an dieser sehr schön gearbeitet und mit erstaunlichen Details ausgestattet.
> 
> Leider hab ich mein Herz an eine andere Marke verloren, sonst hätte ich schon eines.



Danke, aber kenn ich schon. Wirklich schöne Rahmen (alleine die Ausfallenden *sabber*) und der Preis ist heiß . Nur das Gewicht... 1,64 Kilo für nen 18" Titan-Rahmen ist heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (11. Januar 2008)

zu schade zum fahren scheint es da http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=371854 nicht zu geben

und die jungs scheinen alle auch fahren zu können

das ist coolness (sonsthabenwirjanochmehrräderindergaragerumstehendieauchmalbewegtwerdenwollen, man )


----------



## cluso (11. Januar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke, aber kenn ich schon. Wirklich schöne Rahmen (alleine die Ausfallenden *sabber*) und der Preis ist heiß . Nur das Gewicht... 1,64 Kilo für nen 18" Titan-Rahmen ist heftig.



Ja mei, kannst nicht alles haben.


----------



## aka (11. Januar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Schau dir mal VanNicholas (oder so ähnlich an).


Ich bin nicht ganz unbefangen, aber in der US Bucht gibts derzeit neue Voodoo D-Jabs ... beim derzeitigen USD Kurs scheinen mir umgerechnet ca. 800 Euro sehr guenstig fuer das Gebotene zu sein. Der groesste Makel der Voodoos, naemlich der miserable Lack, ist beim D-Jab kein Thema


----------



## kodak (11. Januar 2008)

... sorry aber bei dem Preis ist auch das Voodoo nur eine Unterart einer Schmiede die man auch hier beziehen koennte ... siehe VanNicholas und aehnliche, zaubern kann auch Voodoo leider nicht, die Geometrie mag da eine andere sein (hoffe ich, denn das ist ja eines der Argumente fuer Voodoo)

Percy


----------



## cluso (11. Januar 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> ... sorry aber bei dem Preis ist auch das Voodoo nur eine Unterart einer Schmiede die man auch hier beziehen koennte ... siehe VanNicholas und aehnliche, zaubern kann auch Voodoo leider nicht, die Geometrie mag da eine andere sein (hoffe ich, denn das ist ja eines der Argumente fuer Voodoo)
> 
> Percy



 

Weise Worte.

Unterhalb von ~1800-1900 Euro kannst dir sicher sein das der Rahmen aus Asien oder Russland kommt.

Die "günstigsten" aus Europa sind meines Wissens nach Rewel und Nevi ab runden 2000 neu.


----------



## CC-Schnecke (17. Januar 2008)

HALLO,

so nun mal wieder ein paar Fotos!!!!
































Andere Fotos im Album
cc-schnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly-Niota (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo CC-Schnecke,
tolles Bike!!!. Wo hast du die blauen(eloxiert) Bolzen für die Hinterbaulagerung
herbekommen? Ich habe mir mit viel Mühe vorsichtshalber einen Lagersatz von Litespeed besorgt um ggf. die Lagerbuchsen schnell austauschen zu können. In dem Set sind aber besagte Bolzen/Schrauben nicht enthalten. 

Gruß

Charly-Niota


----------



## redbaron-bmx (18. Januar 2008)

wenn ich mal raten darf?....sind das blaue Ti Bolzen...oder?


----------



## Charly-Niota (18. Januar 2008)

kann schon sein... Hauptsache sie sind stabiler als die Originalen, denn die sind nach einmal aufdrehen innen rundgedreht. Dann hat es ich mit dem wieder festziehen erledigt. Ich würde diese Bolzen gerne gegen Edelstahl austauschen, Titan wäre natürlich die edlere Lösung.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Januar 2008)

Bravo cc-schnecke

 wieder mal sehr dezent und farbig zugleich 

 fein fein


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Januar 2008)

Schade dass Litespeed das Niota so mit aufdringlichen Aufklebern zukleistert.


----------



## breeze (21. Januar 2008)

Hab mir gerade mal das Van Nicholas Zion Rohloff etwas näher betrachtet.
Ist ja schon ganz hübsch und der Preis ist heiss.
Weiß jemand was der wiegt in 18"?


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Januar 2008)

1,54kg, laut VanNicholas HP .


----------



## GlanDas (21. Januar 2008)

CC-Schnecke, warst du das nicht mit dem Ultra light Fully?
Gibts das noch?


----------



## CC-Schnecke (22. Januar 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> wenn ich mal raten darf?....sind das blaue Ti Bolzen...oder?



HALLO,

nein es sind keine Bolzen sondern angefertigte Blaue Titan Schrauben.

cc-schnecke


----------



## CC-Schnecke (22. Januar 2008)

GlanDas schrieb:


> CC-Schnecke, warst du das nicht mit dem Ultra light Fully?
> Gibts das noch?



HALLO ,

ja hab ich noch ,  baue aber gerade ein neues Superlight Fully .

HAb noch gerade ein Hardtail von Litespeed und ein Fully von Merlin im Aufbau 

cc-schnecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkpower (22. Januar 2008)

da geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu


----------



## jörgl (22. Januar 2008)

Genial Hawkpower.... aber ich hätte ihn mir einen Tick anders aufgebaut. Wenn schon exklusiv, dann richtig. 

- DT 240S Disc Naben mit Campagnolo Freilauf.
- Paul-Thumbies mit Record Lenkerendschalthebel 9x oder 10x. Fürs Gelände aber eher erstere Kombination.
- Record Schaltwerk kurz
- 2fach Record Umwerfer mit Umlenkrolle am Sitzrohr (sollte bei Custom kein Problem sein, da Serotta ja Cyclocrosser im Programm hat).
- 2-fach Kurbelgarnitur

Die Gruppe passt besser zum eher filigranen Ottrott un da ich eh nur einfacheres Gelände bevorzuge, brauchts dafür keine XTR und die Record reicht allemal. Den Rest vom Aufbau würde ich so lassen.

Übrigens, so ähnlich wie oben beschrieben wird mein nächster Moots Crosser, allerdings nicht Flatbar sondern mit Eropowern und Scheibenbremse.


----------



## tifreak (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Hawk und Schnecke

Seid ihr eventuell nahe genug ( schätze über 150km darf man jemandem nicht zumuten mit so schönem Bike im AUTO rumzufahren !! )am Bodensee um an einem Bodenseeanreinerstaaten-Titan-Bike Treffen teilzunehmen 

Don -Reza-Trailo : Darf ich die beiden auch einladen?
Will unbedingt mal mit Hawks WunderRadel rumdüsen 
Und CC`s Räder sind immer wieder mal zusehen , wie viele besitzt er denn jetzt??
Vielleicht kommter mit nem Anhänger zum Treffen?

Leute Ich freu mich auf den Frühling 

Gruss tOm


----------



## Hawkpower (22. Januar 2008)

da hast Du recht 
hab mir grad zu vergleich mein Rennrad angeschaut - passt besser


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2008)

kann ich auch mitspielen

kann aber nur an sonntagen

s


----------



## singlestoph (22. Januar 2008)

am rennrad würden mir hyperion laufräder besser gefallen



so wuchtiges zeux würd ich an einen aerorahmen bauen

s


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2008)

Na danke...   



...jetzt hab ich meine Tastatur vollgesabbert.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (23. Januar 2008)

na toll.....jetzt bekomm ich den mund nicht mehr zu!...

singlestoph: was ist den das bitte für eine v-brake?


----------



## zedi (23. Januar 2008)

CC-Schnecke schrieb:


> HALLO ,
> 
> ja hab ich noch ,  baue aber gerade ein neues Superlight Fully .
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich beglückst du uns mit Fotos von den beiden neuen Kunstwerken!!!

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedi (23. Januar 2008)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> da geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu





Juhuiiii - Heinz is back!  

Sind das die aktuellen Ausbaustufen deiner Serottas?

Gruss

Zedi


----------



## singlestoph (23. Januar 2008)

die bremsen sind von morati (mrazek)

und weil wir hier ja irgendwie trotz allem im cx forum sind hab ich noch ein paar bilder vom serotta in cc ausführung hervorgegraben
zwar mit minimalgepäck und träger
aber mit pmp 28loch naben revo speichen am laufradsatz
so aufgebaut um in Griechenland Singletrails auszukundschaften .... hat gehalten auch später mit mehr gepäck (20-25kg) + 76kg stoph plus kleiderschuhehelm


























wer schon mal selbstauslöserbilder gemacht hat weiss was das für n stress ist ...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2008)

feines zeug wieder hier
 ja klar ti-freak lade du nur ein und singlestoph ist auch benvenuto  
 sonntags finde ich eigentlich auch ganz gut  
@singlestoph
 brauchst du das serotta wirklich  
 hätte interesse


----------



## singlestoph (23. Januar 2008)

ja 

manchmal kommen gäste  

und ich hab sonst nur noch zwei crosser in titan und das litespeed das uns beiden zu klein ist

das zwar im laden steht aber wohl eher zum mietrad umfunktioniert als verkauft wird

mit irgendwas muss ich ja zum treffen kommen und bis ich mir ein eriksen/maverick-fully leisten kann muss ich noch ein paar schöne räder verkaufen

s


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ja
> 
> manchmal kommen gäste
> 
> ...



 
 und ich hoffe ich kann eriksen überreden mir einen ventana-hinterbau ranzuhängen im 09


----------



## jörgl (23. Januar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und ich hoffe ich kann eriksen überreden mir einen ventana-hinterbau ranzuhängen im 09



Hat Moots in seinen Fullies nicht den kompletten Ventana-Hinterbau? Und ob Moots oder Eriksen spielt nun wirklich keine Rolle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Hat Moots in seinen Fullies nicht den kompletten Ventana-Hinterbau? Und ob Moots oder Eriksen spielt nun wirklich keine Rolle..



 ja moots hat wieder einen kompletten ventanahinterbau ( wie auch andere custombauer)

keine rolle im pragmatischen sinne
 nein 
 doch im emozionellen bereich
 ja
 
und  kent wünschte mir fürs 08 alles gute und liebe 
moots nicht.....

aber ich weiss was du meinst und das stimmt von aussen betrachet


----------



## Seismic (23. Januar 2008)

apropos Hinterbauten, hier mal mein Seven Duo Lux mit Maverick-Suspension:


----------



## jörgl (23. Januar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> moots nicht.....



Mir schon   ........ aber das sind nur Floskeln und wenn ich daran denke, wer mir noch so alles Gute für 2008 gewünscht hat.... da kann ich bei dem einen oder anderen gerne drauf verzichten. 

Mir reicht es schon, wenn ich einen guten Draht zum Moots-Importeur habe, auch wenn ich ihm z.Zt. wohl gerade wieder tierisch auf den S gehe  
Aber es gleicht sich aus: Bin mal vom Frank Elstner bei 'Verstehen sie Spaß' reingelegt worden und der gute Mr Rabbit-Cycle hat es natürlich im TV gesehen und zieht mich heute noch damit auf.....


----------



## redbaron-bmx (23. Januar 2008)

CC-Schnecke schrieb:


> HALLO,
> 
> nein es sind keine Bolzen sondern angefertigte Blaue Titan Schrauben.
> 
> cc-schnecke


ja...meinte ich ja bolzen = schrauben. (hatte das richtige gemeint aber das falsche geschieben)


----------



## jörgl (23. Januar 2008)

Seismic schrieb:


> apropos Hinterbauten, hier mal mein Seven Duo Lux mit Maverick-Suspension:



Auf 'ner Briefmarke ist mehr zu erkennen  ... ich sehe nur einen demolierten Rahmen, auf dessen Hinterteil sich ein Elefant versehentlich gesetzt hat.....


----------



## Seismic (23. Januar 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Auf 'ner Briefmarke ist mehr zu erkennen  ... ich sehe nur einen demolierten Rahmen, auf dessen Hinterteil sich ein Elefant versehentlich gesetzt hat.....



sorry, aber irgendwie funktioniert der upload nicht, ein besseres Foto ist in meinem Album(neu) - dass der Rahmen polarisiert, ist mir klar - entweder er gefällt einem oder nicht, dazwischen gibt's nichts - ich find ihn genial, ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Januar 2008)

@ Seismic: Ich setz mal den Link zum großen Bild rein. Tolles Rad!


----------



## jörgl (23. Januar 2008)

Seismic schrieb:


> - ich find ihn genial



Das glaube ich Dir sofort. Fährt sich sicherlich auch spitze....... das System ist nicht umsonst von Seven und Eriksen übernommen worden  

.... aber das extrem flache Sitzrohr ....Brrrrrr


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2008)

Hier sieht man es auch gut:





@Seismic

Nichts für Ungut, aber die Vorlage war einfach zu gut.


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2008)

da ist wohl der sattel noch unten damit das rad in die tiefgarage passt, oder nach dem downhill nicht mehr hochgestellt

wesshalb der arme mensch den sattel soweit nach vorne schiebt weiss ich nicht

die dinger sind ja grundsätzlich auf mass gebaut, da könnte man auch den sitwinkel anpassen

sattelverstellen ist eh nichts für echte CC fahrer

ich hatte mal ein klein palomino das mir dann irgendwann geklaut wurde

der hinterbau war da schon sehr gut trotz nicht so drehfreudigen gleitlagern (die haben aber andere vorteile)

so ein seven/eriksen muss ich auf jeden fall mal probefahren



s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2008)

> Full suspension  26
> Maverick suspension	$3100.00
> Yeti suspension	$3500.00





> 29er Full suspension
> Ventana suspension	$3300.00
> 96er Frame Prices
> Hard tail	$2900.00
> ...



weiss nicht warum ventana nur beim 26er

ih hab da zwar mal was gehört dass da irgendwelche exklusivrechte/patente ....

aber eigentlich dann nur für räder die in den usa gebaut werden
dann muss der kent eriksen halt ein paar wochen ferien in italien machen und den rahmen bei darren crisp bauen


----------



## Seismic (24. Januar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hier sieht man es auch gut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier noch einmal meins, Sattelstütze passt hier 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/19970]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SuperEva (25. Januar 2008)

Hier ist meins:


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2008)

@SuperEva  
obwohl ich nicht so auf ELLSWORTH `S ICT suspension design abfahre hat natürlich dein MERLIN  trotzdem viel charme....


----------



## Der Yeti (25. Januar 2008)

Das Seven ist ein Traum. Die Gabel ist einfach nur geil. Ist das ein Sonderdecor?


----------



## fatboy (25. Januar 2008)

Sonderedition Oplympische Spiele in Athen, oder nicht?


----------



## singlestoph (26. Januar 2008)

ja 

steht sid drauf

s


----------



## Seismic (26. Januar 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Sonderedition Oplympische Spiele in Athen, oder nicht?



richtig; ist eine auf 700Stück limitierte Sonderausgabe, hier Nr. 383;


----------



## fatboy (26. Januar 2008)

Bin mal gespannt, ob Rock Shox für Peking auch eine rausbringt. Würde bestimmt auch cool aussehen, so mit chinesischen Schriftzeichen (aber bitte nicht rot/gelb in Nationalfarbe...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (1. Februar 2008)

Aktuelles Bild von meinem Hobel:

Geändert wurden der Lenker, die Kurbel und die Laufräder.

Für das Frühjahr/Sommer kommen noch leichtere Räder drauf und gut is.

Grüße


----------



## jörgl (1. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön......   

An Deine (optisch vorgeschobene) Sattelposition und die wuchtige (weit nach vorne reichende) Vorbau-Lenkerkombination werde ich mich nie gewöhnen....


----------



## olli (4. Februar 2008)

Litespeed ca. 1991 mit Litespeed Gabel, der Rest ist Großserie von Shimano und Suntour ohne weitere Tuningteile...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2008)

@olli  
 war a.d ein traum von mir, obwohl viele die verabeitung bemängelten
 grosse geschichte! fein-fein


----------



## höhenangst (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo, passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema , da ja Leichtbau , möchte aber trotzdem mein Nevi mal posten. Ist mein Tourenhardtail mit ziemlich genau 10 kg , ich feile noch ein bischen an der Sitzposition (wegen der Spacer  ), und der Lenker wird nochmal gewechselt. ( hat mit 3° zu wenig Kröpfung für mich) Bin auch gern für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. Februar 2008)

Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen, 
andere Griffe, andere Kurbel, evtl.Disc only gabel und top swing UW.
Und evtl ein Farbtupfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (8. Februar 2008)

Das mit den Aufklebern seh ich ein, aber warum andere Griffe? Und an einem  Down Swing Umwerfer schlagen bewiesener Masen die Gelenke nicht so schnell aus.(zumindest in der Baureihe) Ach ja, wer soll denn die Änderungen alle bezahlen?


----------



## Adri (8. Februar 2008)

Habe auch ein neues stuck..












 

more pics HIER


----------



## cluso (8. Februar 2008)

@höhenangst

Der Syntace hat glaub mehr Kröpfung soweit ich weis.

@Adri

Ganz großes


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2008)

@höhenangst
hübsches nevi
 das einzige was ich diesem rahmen bemängle ist das steuerrohr, baut nevi en die echt intergriert? ist mir nie aufgefallen.........

@Adri

ja das merlin gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Thorsten_F (9. Februar 2008)

höhenangst schrieb:


> Das mit den Aufklebern seh ich ein, aber warum andere Griffe? Und an einem  Down Swing Umwerfer schlagen bewiesener Masen die Gelenke nicht so schnell aus.(zumindest in der Baureihe) Ach ja, wer soll denn die Änderungen alle bezahlen?



Du hast nach Vorschlägen gefragt......
DAS würde ich ändern.

Und wer Titan fährt jammert nicht übers Geld(zumindetst nicht öffentlich)


----------



## Adri (9. Februar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> @Adri
> 
> Ganz großes





Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Adri
> 
> ja das merlin gefällt mir immer besser



Danke beide furs compliment. Mir gefallt es auch  

.. ich habe noch ein paar fotos hochgeladen im IBC fotobook
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2477


----------



## Matze. (9. Februar 2008)

> aber warum andere Griffe?




Weil die bescheiden aussehen .




> Und an einem Down Swing Umwerfer schlagen bewiesener Masen die Gelenke nicht so schnell aus.(zumindest in der Baureihe)




Wen kümmert das , kauftst halt nach 3 Jahren einen neuen, kostet nicht mehr als ein Satz Reifen. Aber so sieht´s wirklich lausig aus .




> Ach ja, wer soll denn die Änderungen alle bezahlen?




Frag halt Omi 
Dann kannst du sie gleich fragen ob sie den Gabeltausch auch bezahlt


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

Hier mal ein Rad von mir:



















Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Februar 2008)

Jetzt haust aber kräftig auf die Kacke   wieviel Bikes hast du wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## no-pogo11 (9. Februar 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Jetzt haust aber kräftig auf die Kacke   wieviel Bikes hast du wenn man fragen darf?



Schau mal im Forum unter cc-Kunstwerke! Und da sind nur 3 von mir! Es sind noch ein paar mehr Räder vorhanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (9. Februar 2008)

Na das war auch der Grund für meine Frage


----------



## cluso (9. Februar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @höhenangst
> hübsches nevi
> das einzige was ich diesem rahmen bemängle ist das steuerrohr, baut nevi en die echt intergriert? ist mir nie aufgefallen.........



Kannst meines Wissens ja wählen was für ein Steuerrohr verbaut werden soll.


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. Februar 2008)

hier mal ganzkörperbilder


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Februar 2008)

@Thorsten_F
 die schwarze kurbel...... mit den restlichen silbrigen parts...
das geht doch nicht 
 ansonsten


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. Februar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Thorsten_F
> die schwarze kurbel...... mit den restlichen silbrigen parts...
> das geht doch nicht
> ansonsten



hmm,
das habe ich so noch gar nicht gesehen.
ich überleg mir mal was schönes...................


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Februar 2008)

dennoch...porno das teil!


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Februar 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> dennoch...porno das teil!



 klar  
 kleine anmerkung >der lenker - ist es titec?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (10. Februar 2008)

sieht so aus wa?..könnte aber auch dean oder raligh sein


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. Februar 2008)

DEr Lenker ist ein Moots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2008)

*titus vol: 2 oder wie man sein bike beschenkt zum valentin und nicht die  eigene frau*  

aloha titaniumvolx

mit freude zeige ich euch wieder mal mein " work in progress "

nun war seit dem erstzusammenbau  genau ein jahr ruhe.....die tuning-und wenig fahren saison hoffentlich nun zu ende.......

_neue aerozine kurbel 
neue xtr bremsen 
und die süperben xtr RF schalthebel ( welch offenbarung nach meinen sramjahren)
eine handvoll schrauben, schnellspanner aus japanien
_
die sonne ist nicht nur die hervorragende erscheinung der naturkraft, sie meinte :geh nun fahren, (wenn auch für mein italoblut ein wenig zu frisch bei 7 grad)

die ausfahrt war vielversprechend

die bremsen sind keine anker ala hope, doch fürs ht ausreichend und unschlagbar im preis.... ( e-bucht sei dank )

die kurbel fühlt sich trotz 748 gramm steif an und mit xtr schaltet doch alles zufriedenstellend 

im 09 sind laufräder pflicht, da die xtr 960er  auch schon bald 5 jahre auf dem buckel haben,doch immer noch supertoll  ihren dienst tun....denke da werde ich dekadent und spare auf  no tubes und knake die 1400 gramm....

....... und die gabel wird dann mit ner neuen R7 80 mm ersetzt, oder ne magura Durin. o8 ...doch z.zt sind die preise echt noch zu hoch ;-) 
oder  Dt wird für die 09er linie ihren blinden designern  schmeissen und das design gefällt wieder , mal sehen.........

das titus immer noch nicht das super/superleichtbike sein(ist ja ti und nicht plastik), doch sicher leicht genug um alles auszuhalten und mich  in süd-ostasien auf sandigen,steinigen boden zu begleiten




so und nun wird das juwel  gewaschen , wir haben nur  tiefen schlamm zurzeit....


----------



## Onegear (14. Februar 2008)

*träum*
ach ja. wundervolles Fahrrad natürlich 
im Übrigen finde ich die Erklärung von Herrn Wiesmann recht nett, warum sich manche Menschen (also verrückte wie wir) einen Titanfahrradrahmen zulegen. Nachzulesen auf seiner Page. bin grad zu faul zum zitieren.


----------



## dominique (14. Februar 2008)

Don Trailo, dein Titus ist


----------



## cluso (14. Februar 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> Don Trailo, dein Titus ist



Nothing more to say.


----------



## kodak (15. Februar 2008)

einfach nur schoen das Rad vom Don ... Akzente gesetzt und stilvoll aufgebaut ohne einfach nur den Geldbeutel zu oeffnen und Teile dranzupappen ... 10 Punkte ;-)

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2008)

danke leute
 freut mich ,das ihr auch meine freude teilen könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr schone ausgewogenes bike..  

hab noch ne gallerie mit meinem Merlin gefunden..


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> *träum*
> ach ja. wundervolles Fahrrad natürlich
> im Übrigen finde ich die Erklärung von Herrn Wiesmann recht nett, warum sich manche Menschen (also verrückte wie wir) einen Titanfahrradrahmen zulegen. Nachzulesen auf seiner Page. bin grad zu faul zum zitieren.



flori`s wiemann worte bringen es echt auf den punkt:

_Ein klassischer Diamantrahmen aus Titan, davon träumen alle, die ewig an ihrem Mountainbike Spass haben möchten und gleichzeitig keine Lust haben, sich unnötig um ihr Fahrrad zu kümmern. Ein Titanrahmen erfordert null Pflege, er kann enorm viel einstecken, er sieht auch in 10 Jahren noch aus wie am ersten Tag und ist trotz seiner schlichten Erscheinung überall wo er hinkommt ein Star. Denn die mattgraue Oberfläche ist sehr dezent, so dass sie jedem Betrachter signalisiert, dass soviel Bescheidenheit eigentlich gar nicht möglich ist. Ein Titanhardtail ist im Zeitalter der gefederten Fahrräder Understatement Pur. Und so zeitlos, dass sich ein Rahmenbauer schon einiges einfallen lassen muss, um dem Kunden in einem Jahrzehnt wieder ein neues Rad verkaufen zu können._


----------



## Duafüxin (15. Februar 2008)

Super. Jetzt habt ihr mir richtig Apettit gemacht  

Dies Jahr ist erstmal nen Titan-RR dran und hoffentlich nächstes nen Titan-MTB. Ach, einfach NUR schön.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (15. Februar 2008)

super bike!   titan ist eben titan!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2008)

War schon immer klasse und wird immer besser 

Falls du die R7 dann übrigens irgendwann mal loswerden willst, wäre ich möglicherweise interessiert .


----------



## mcmarki (15. Februar 2008)

Hier mein Marin 






Gruß

Markus


----------



## Adri (15. Februar 2008)

Sehr schone, ausgewogenes montage.
Weisst du wem den ramen geschweisst hat?
Seht aus wie ein Litespeed an die ausfallenden


----------



## cluso (16. Februar 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Sehr schone, ausgewogenes montage.
> Weisst du wem den ramen geschweisst hat?
> Seht aus wie ein Litespeed an die ausfallenden



Tippe auf Sandvik.


----------



## mcmarki (16. Februar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Tippe auf Sandvik.



 so hat es mir mein Händler auch gesagt, hat noch einen Rahmen auf Lager


----------



## Thorsten_F (16. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> so hat es mir mein Händler auch gesagt, hat noch einen Rahmen auf Lager



die neueren werden bei lynski gebraten. 
die alten bei litespeed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. Februar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> so hat es mir mein Händler auch gesagt, hat noch einen Rahmen auf Lager



ja dann sag uns doch was er für den rahmen/grösse noch will?


----------



## cluso (16. Februar 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja dann sag uns doch was er für den rahmen/grösse noch will?



Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen.


----------



## mcmarki (16. Februar 2008)

Größe 17,5 - Preis müßtet Ihr mal nachhorchen, ich habe den Rahmen seit ca. 4 Jahren, so lange hängt der andere auch schon bei ihm in der Sammlung. Kontaktdaten schicke ich Euch beiden per PN - möchte ja keine öffentliche Schleichwerbung betreiben.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## cluso (16. Februar 2008)

zu klein....


----------



## C.K. (16. Februar 2008)

frisch geputzt:









C.K.


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Februar 2008)

Bis auf die Ballonreifen wunderhübsch.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Februar 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Bis auf die Ballonreifen wunderhübsch.



 
 da stimme ich zu
 die reifen sind zu fett 
der rest lecker
 hast du die kurbel selber eloxiert?


----------



## T.R. (17. Februar 2008)

Ich schätze mal, dass die Kurbeln nicht eloxiert sind, sondern CQP oder Cook Brothers Titan Kurbeln sind. Die Rewel Rahmen gefallen mir immer besser....


----------



## maggi>B (17. Februar 2008)

@C.K.
für mich sieht es perfekt aus, was wiegt das gute Stück?
Gruß
Maggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (17. Februar 2008)

T.R. schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass die Kurbeln nicht eloxiert sind, sondern CQP oder Cook Brothers Titan Kurbeln sind. Die Rewel Rahmen gefallen mir immer besser....



Falsch, sind Tunes die entsprechend behandelt wurden.

Hat er soweit ich weis in einem anderen Thread so erwähnt.

Richtig C.K.?


----------



## C.K. (17. Februar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Falsch, sind Tunes die entsprechend behandelt wurden.
> 
> Richtig C.K.?



 
Ja, richtig!
Sind selber eloxierte Tune Sixpack. 

Gewicht liegt mit den Reifen derzeit bei 7,85kg.
Die Reifen kommen wohl wieder runter, ich weiss aber noch keine
vernünftige Alternative?


----------



## singlestoph (17. Februar 2008)

dünnere mit mehr profil kommen wohl nicht in frage

wie schwer sind denn die reifen?


----------



## Adri (17. Februar 2008)

Ein paar foto's vom heutigen ritt..


----------



## C.K. (17. Februar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> dünnere mit mehr profil kommen wohl nicht in frage?



ja schon, aber bitte keinen SK 2.1SS.




singlestoph schrieb:


> wie schwer sind denn die reifen?




478 & 492 Gramm


----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. Februar 2008)

Ich find die Race King richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Carsten,

das Rad ruft nach dem NRW-Cup, hörst du das auch? 

Ich find es so super! Alternativ wären noch alte Michelin Comp S light ne gute Alternative.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## C.K. (18. Februar 2008)

Ich hör´nix!   

Und meine übrig gebliebenen 2 Satz Comp S light sind einfach zu schade für jeden Tag, die muss man schonen. Wer weiss wann es mal wieder so einen Reifen gibt ...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Februar 2008)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> die neueren werden bei lynski gebraten.
> die alten bei litespeed.



Der hat doch früher die Litespeeds geschweisst!

Stand zumindest auf einer Kettenstrebe bei meinem Litespeed.


----------



## Adri (18. Februar 2008)

David Lynskey war den chief designer bei Litespeed bis 1999. Nachdem hat die familie Lynskey  Litespeed verkauft.
Meiner 1999 Obed hat die gleiche handzeignung.
Ein sehr interessantes interview mit David Lynskey kann man hier nachlesen..


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Februar 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Der hat doch früher die Litespeeds geschweisst!



Eben. So schliesst sich der Kreis wieder


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Februar 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> David Lynskey war den chief designer bei Litespeed bis 1999. Nachdem hat die familie Lynskey  Litespeed verkauft.
> Meiner 1999 Obed hat die gleiche handzeignung.
> Ein sehr interessantes interview mit David Lynskey kann man hier nachlesen..



 thanks  
 das war sehr intressant


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJwD48taeOo


 hier noch ein bericht von Seven Cycles 
 ein lautes gewerbe und schöner lärm


----------



## Altitude (12. März 2008)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> die neueren werden bei lynski gebraten.
> die alten bei litespeed.



stimmt nicht ganz mein Calvados-seeliger Freund:



MARIN-Bikes schrieb:


> Um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, hier die korrekte Historie:
> 
> Die ersten Titan Rahmen wurden von Merlin Metal Works gebaut. Stückzahl ca. 25 Stück weltweit.
> 
> ...



und seit MJ 2007 gibts wieder ein TeamTitanium und das ist Made by Lynskey


----------



## Thorsten_F (12. März 2008)

he Alex, mein rumseeliger Freund,machst Dich ja sehr rar.
meld Dich doch mal wieder, dann surfen wie wieder den xxxxxx.

PS.man lernt nie aus.....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (12. März 2008)

Altitude schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ganz mein Calvados-seeliger Freund:
> 
> 
> 
> und seit MJ 2007 gibts wieder ein TeamTitanium und das ist Made by Lynskey



Dann ist mein 99er Marin Team Titanium aus Taiwan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (12. März 2008)

Made in Taiwan ist zumindest bei AL mittlerweile ein "Gütesiegel"...keine Angst dein Rahmen wird sich aufm Trail nicht urplötzlich zerbröseln 
Scheiss auf den "Kultfaktor" !! ...oder macht dir dein 99er Marin im Trail kein Spaß   





.


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Dann ist mein 99er Marin Team Titanium aus Taiwan?



...und? Fährt sich och trotzdem wie ne 1, oder?


----------



## mcmarki (13. März 2008)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...und? Fährt sich och trotzdem wie ne 1, oder?



besser geht es nicht  

Aber hat mein Händler mir mit dieser Sandvik-Geschichte etwas Falsches erzählt?


----------



## Olibabe (13. März 2008)

My new baby, just imported from the USA (thanks to the cheap $!)












Actual weight is around 9.5kg and will be around 9.3kg with definitive parts. Photos have been taken after its first ride in the Belgian mud!

If you have any questions, please, ask them in english...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (13. März 2008)

Also mein Marin ist ja nun fast fertig, nur der "Anstrich" ist noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern 

Hergeben würd ich es aber nur gegen eine extrem gute Alternative,
soll heissen es fährt sich traumhaft und macht mir keinerlei Kummer!


----------



## CSB (14. März 2008)

> (thanks to the cheap $!)



thanks to the strong   

nice bike! ...please post some pics of the clean moots 

P.S.
belgian mud looks nearly like black forst mud 




.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (14. März 2008)

Hier mein Litespeed Ocoee von 96. Wenn ihr euch die Isomatte, den Schalfsack und die Plattformpedale wegdenkt, dafür aber Eggbeater SL vorstellt (was dem Standartzustand entspricht) wiegt es knapp 9,4 kg.






Irgendwann wechsle ich noch Kurbel und Innenlager auf Tune Fast Foot, dann ist es fertig.


----------



## Olibabe (16. März 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> thanks to the strong 
> 
> nice bike! ...please post some pics of the clean moots
> 
> ...



You're right, it must be very similar! And the black forest is not far from where I'm living...

I'll post some new pix of the bike cleaned in the next few weeks but I've problem with my camera at the moment...


----------



## Sumpfreiter (19. März 2008)

habe geerbt und möchte dies in Titan umsetzen. Hat jemand schon mal ein Koxinga Titan von Wiesmann gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. März 2008)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> habe geerbt und möchte dies in Titan umsetzen. Hat jemand schon mal ein Koxinga Titan von Wiesmann gefahren?



 nein als ich aber das foto machte an der eurobike
 dachte ich :wenn ich mal erben würde dann auch das ja!!
 bestellen und warten!
da machst du sicher alles richtig!!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. März 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad!  



Sind da die Decals abgeklebt und dann glasperlengestrahlt worden?











Das plane ich nämlich grad an meinem Marin


----------



## Sumpfreiter (20. März 2008)

Hallo Don Trailo,

bin sehr froh um Deine Aussage (nach allem was ich von Dir gelesen habe). Und dieses 5rot Zeugs?


----------



## flix f (20. März 2008)

> Und dieses 5rot Zeugs?



Wenn du das Geld dafür hast gibts wohl nix besseres - einfach mal sufu, gibt im Leichtbauforum einen Thread zu, klingt überzeugend, allerdings soll die   Lieferzeit bis zu 6 Monate betragen, da es Einzelfertigung ist. Weitere  Infos giibts auf der HP-> google.
Einfach mal Anrufen ich denke bei Einzelfertigung wirst du alle Infos vom Hersteller bekommen.

Das Projekt würde ich sehr gerne Verfolgen - exklusiver gehts nicht mehr


----------



## Sumpfreiter (20. März 2008)

... das Projekt ist schon fast ein wenig snobby. Ich lasse es Dich wissen, falls meine Skrupel durch das Verlangen niedergerungen sind.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2008)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> ... das Projekt ist schon fast ein wenig snobby. Ich lasse es Dich wissen, falls meine Skrupel durch das Verlangen niedergerungen sind.



oh ja lass uns teilhaben falls du 5 rot probierst!  ( und wenns ein rahmen  von flori wird. sowieso)1993 hatte ich das vergnügen mich bei ihm mit einem (stahl) rahmen zu beschenken.....

er ist einfach ein verdammt guter typ und ist überzeugt von dem was er macht!

bin gespannt auf dein projekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumpfreiter (20. März 2008)

... aber helft mir bitte noch ein wenig bei meinen Skrupeln; ich meine, meine Fahrkünste - und Leistungen sind leider nicht Rechtfertigung genug. Darf ich trotzdem?


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2008)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> ... aber helft mir bitte noch ein wenig bei meinen Skrupeln; ich meine, meine Fahrkünste - und Leistungen sind leider nicht Rechtfertigung genug. Darf ich trotzdem?



 natürlich darfst du!!

ich mache mit meinem  fuhrpark auch nicht 20000km im jahr

ein custom rahmen ist mehr als einfach nur ein bike es ist die symbiose zwischen fahrer und material
titan ist ein traum den man sich mal gönnt...
und natürlich wirst du auf deinen touren neidische blicke ernten von serienbike fahrer die schneller besser und schöner sind als du!
alles nebensache  

hauptsache du hast spass und das bike gefällt dir und es motiviert dich von selbst nach noch mehr trail-km und schönen naturlandschaften

gruss aus der ost-ch!
also kauf marsch marsch!!  


p.s erfülle dir deinen traum wenn du ihn finazieren kannst,
den träume sind ja da um auch mal gelebt zu werden!


----------



## Sumpfreiter (20. März 2008)

gruss aus der ost-ch!
also kauf marsch marsch!!  


... meine Überzeugung wächst; vielen Dank Don Trailo.

Gruss von einem ehemaligen Südostschweizer!


----------



## cluso (20. März 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> natürlich darfst du!!
> 
> ich mache mit meinem  fuhrpark auch nicht 20000km im jahr
> 
> ...



Diesen Worten ist nichts aber auch gar nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## kodak (20. März 2008)

... sehe ich ebenso ... Titan kauft man nicht um zu posen oder weil man schneller/besser oder sonst etwas ist, man kauft es der Liebe wegen, ein Massrahmen ist dann meist eben noch das i-tuepfelchen, so wie eben eine 5rot, ein Phil wood oder ein Chris King (in absteigender Reihenfolge ...) ... fahre auch gern mit Freunden, die sind fitter, technisch besser drauf ... Neid kommt nur bei Leuten auf die Auffallen muessen/wollen ... der Kenner wird dein Wiesmann zu schaetzen wissen, mit gierigen Blicken verschlingen ... der Neider schaut es nicht an, keine MARKE zum anpreisen ... schaue mal ins Classic Forum den kontroversen Beitrag von Andy2 an ... 

Percy (man lebt nur einmal ... im Alter ist es zu spaet, am schlimmsten aber man hat die Traeume nie gelebt aber ist es)


----------



## singlestoph (21. März 2008)

die schriftzüge sind abgedekt geworden vor dem strahlen

da der rahmen aber custommade ist könnte man den sicher auch mit aufklebern haben



s


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. März 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die schriftzüge sind abgedekt geworden vor dem strahlen
> 
> da der rahmen aber custommade ist könnte man den sicher auch mit aufklebern haben
> 
> ...



Hat jemand eine Idee was die für Folie zum abdecken nehmen?


----------



## oldman (21. März 2008)

moin,

u.u. gibt es in kuerze ein litespeed niota ti x rahmen in m zu kaufen.  
nur so am rande - bei interesse einfach melden.
ich mache gerade ein titan-fully upgrade...


----------



## Dieselwiesel (21. März 2008)

Ich traue mich jetzt auch mal meine Rennfeile hier zu präsentieren.
Ist aber leider noch nicht ganz Fertig.....
Reifen, Bremsen, Kurbel, Innenlager und Kleinkrams wird noch gewechselt.
Momentan liegts bei 10,46kg, angepeilt sind ca. 9,8kg, das sollte zu schaffen sein.


----------



## schlupp (21. März 2008)

Nach einigen Stunden Basteln nun mein neues Spielzeig fertig zum Ausritt! Müsste nur noch das Wetter passen!!

(10,2 kg, wie auf Bild -  mal sehen wo ich lande, wenn noch richtige Laufräder rein kommen!)








So long
LG
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2008)

Schick, Lynskey sieht man ganz selten. Ich finde nur die weißen Barends unpassend. Und mach den Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz weg . (Nicht dass ich was gegen Cube hätte, aber an nem Lynskey hat der nix verloren)

Wasn das für eine Bremse? Der Hebel sieht ziemlich klobig aus.


----------



## schlupp (21. März 2008)

Bremse ist eine Louise. Ich mache aber noch Marta Scheiben dran. Kettenschutz ist aber ideal. Vielleicht drehe ich ihn mal um!

So long
Schlupp

(ich finde schon, dass CUBE und Lynskey irgendwie passt ;-) )


----------



## cluso (21. März 2008)

*Bauarbeiterpfiff*

Schöne zeitlose Hardtails.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (22. März 2008)

Danke cluso!

Ich finde die beiden Bikes sehen sich, trotz unterschiedlicher Komponenten, erstaunlich ähnlich.....


----------



## Catsoft (22. März 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Danke cluso!
> 
> Ich finde die beiden Bikes sehen sich, trotz unterschiedlicher Komponenten, erstaunlich ähnlich.....



Beide sind Titangrau  Hoffentlich kann ich bald was beitragen. Mein DK ist unterwegs....


----------



## Don Trailo (22. März 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schick, Lynskey sieht man ganz selten. Ich finde nur die weißen Barends unpassend. Und mach den Cube-Kettenstrebenschutz weg . (Nicht dass ich was gegen Cube hätte, aber an nem Lynskey hat der nix verloren)
> 
> Wasn das für eine Bremse? Der Hebel sieht ziemlich klobig aus.



 denke das weisse könnte man ausbauen wegen dem weiss im dt design der gabel 
weisser sattel !
und hier  hätten sogar weisse decals besser gepasst...
p.s warum wurde es kein cube??


----------



## schlupp (22. März 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> p.s warum wurde es kein cube??



Das wirst du vielleicht irgendwann verstehen ;-) 
(Cube habe ich auch noch eines)

So long
LG
Schlupp


----------



## cluso (22. März 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Beide sind Titangrau  Hoffentlich kann ich bald was beitragen.* Mein DK ist unterwegs.*...



Bitte 1 Tag vorher ankündigen wenn du Bilder posten willst, dann hol ich mir ne große Rolle Zewa-Papier zum Sabber aufwischen.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. März 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Bitte 1 Tag vorher ankündigen wenn du Bilder posten willst, dann hol ich mir ne große Rolle Zewa-Papier zum Sabber aufwischen.


in der tat
 das ist dann eins von den top 5 hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (22. März 2008)

Hey Schlupp,

schickes Lynskey - damit kannst Du Dich sogar in Fürth in Wald trauen...
nette Kurbel...ist das ein "integrated Headset" oder hab ich mich da verkuckt?

Grüße aus Fädd


----------



## schlupp (23. März 2008)

Altitude schrieb:


> Hey Schlupp,
> 
> schickes Lynskey - damit kannst Du Dich sogar in Fürth in Wald trauen...
> nette Kurbel...ist das ein "integrated Headset" oder hab ich mich da verkuckt?
> ...



Nein, muss dich enttäuschne, ist nicht integriert ;-) . Das ist so ein neuer, schicker Steuersatz von den kranken Brüdern. Und auch die Kurbeln gibt es so noch nicht wirklich. Ich bin immer hin und her gerissen, ob integriert, oder nicht ..... was denkst du da so?

So long
LG
Schlupp


----------



## Dieselwiesel (24. März 2008)

Ist das der sündteure Titansteuersatz oder ist es die Edelstahlversion???
Auch-haben-muss


----------



## cluso (24. März 2008)

schlupp schrieb:


> Nein, muss dich enttäuschne, ist nicht integriert ;-) . Das ist so ein neuer, schicker Steuersatz von den kranken Brüdern. Und auch die Kurbeln gibt es so noch nicht wirklich.* Ich bin immer hin und her gerissen, ob integriert, oder nicht* ..... was denkst du da so?
> 
> So long
> LG
> Schlupp



Bin zwar nicht angesprochen, aber Titan immer nicht integriert!


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht angesprochen, aber Titan immer nicht integriert!



 und auch andere customrahmen bitte!


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2008)

schlupp schrieb:


> Nein, muss dich enttäuschne, ist nicht integriert ;-) . Das ist so ein neuer, schicker Steuersatz von den kranken Brüdern. Und auch die Kurbeln gibt es so noch nicht wirklich. Ich bin immer hin und her gerissen, ob integriert, oder nicht ..... was denkst du da so?
> 
> So long
> LG
> Schlupp



...integradted maximal bei nem Alu- oder Carbonrahmen...bei Titan und Stahl auf alle Fälle "normal"...und dann natürlich nen King...wobei der neue Cobalt Ti von den kranken Brüdern auch eine interessante Alternative is... 

Kurbel - die RaceFace ist scho a bisserll klobig - wie wärs mit ner K-Force Light von FSA oder nimm einfach ne 970er XTR (ja passt net zu dem SRAM-Smodder, ist auch klar...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (25. März 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Ist das der sündteure Titansteuersatz oder ist es die Edelstahlversion???
> Auch-haben-muss



Ist ein Edestahl Muster. Schaut super edel aus. 

So long
Schlupp


----------



## zedi (25. März 2008)

Bitte, bitte mehr Bilder!!!

Dankeschön!


----------



## mich-baeg (26. März 2008)

mehr hier:
http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=2185


----------



## cluso (26. März 2008)

mich-baeg schrieb:


> mehr hier:
> http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=2185





 

Boah, was für ein fieses Bild.
Wollte schon den Monitor streicheln...


----------



## mich-baeg (27. März 2008)

Zur Zeit wird das Teil mehr gestreichelt als meine Freundin.


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. März 2008)

mich-baeg schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wird das Teil mehr gestreichelt als meine Freundin.


welches teil?


----------



## mich-baeg (27. März 2008)

das Rohr!


----------



## Don Trailo (27. März 2008)

mich-baeg schrieb:


> das Rohr!


 da freuen wir uns für dich
 jaja titan ist sexy
 wie wäre es noch mit einem gesamtbild deine S** obiekts?
 grazie


----------



## mich-baeg (27. März 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wie wäre es noch mit einem gesamtbild deine S** obiekts?
> grazie



Nee, noch nicht. Auf light-bikes.de hab ich dazu gerade erst ne Aufbaugeschichte gestartet. Ein Bild vom Komplettbike würde alles kaputt machen...


----------



## omega1848 (28. März 2008)

mich-baeg schrieb:


> Nee, noch nicht. Auf light-bikes.de hab ich dazu gerade erst ne Aufbaugeschichte gestartet. Ein Bild vom Komplettbike würde alles kaputt machen...



Naja, aber geht die Geschichte denn da auch mal weiter?  
Sonst ist da nicht viel mit kaputt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protorix (29. März 2008)

meines letztes jahr, hat inzwischen noch bar ends dran


----------



## raggapunk (31. März 2008)

Tag zusammen,

lese hier seit einer Weile mit und habe mich jetzt endlich mal angemeldet, um mitschwätzen zu können...

Also, stehe derzeit vor der Entscheidung, welches Titanvelo es denn werden soll. In der engeren Auswahl stehen ein Moots Cinco und ein Litespeed Niota.

Habe das Niota neulich Probe gefahren, allerdings in Alu - hat mir Recht gut gefallen.
Das Cinco kenne ich bislang nur virtuell...
Hat hier jemand einen direkten Vergleich der 2 Bikes?

danke Euch schon mal


----------



## Charly-Niota (31. März 2008)

Hallo,
weiß ja nicht wo du so zu Hause bist. Falls du im Großraum Stuttgart wohnen würdest, könnte ich dir eine Testfahrt mit einem NIOTA Ti anbieten. Ist im Hinterbau m.E. ein wenig weicher als das Niota aus Alu. Ich habe aber noch eines mit Titan-Hinterbau. Neuerdings stattet Litespeed das NIOTA ja mit einem neu designten Alu-Hinterbau aus, so dass der Unterschied evtuell nicht mehr so groß ist, Ist ja dann kein komplettes Titanbike mehr, schade 

Gruß
Charly-Niota


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade ein Paket aus der Geiselhaft befreit.

ein bischen klein ist es schon....




Der Absender stimmt schon mal....




Was drin ist auch...




Sieht gut aus...




Der Sonderwunsch...




Und unterschrieben hat er auch noch...




Das Gewicht stimmt auch. 18,5" und ist mit 22 Gr. Klemme und 4 FH-Schrauben (Stahl)...




Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2008)

@Catsoft
das warten hat ein ende!

was für ein juwel! 
freue mich echt für dich!
 
 saluti


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Catsoft
> das warten hat ein ende!
> 
> was für ein juwel!
> ...



Ich mich auch für mich  Ist ne Stange Geld, aber bei einer Auflage von wohl ca. 100 Rahmen pro Jahr über alles....

Der Aufbau wird eher unspektakulär. Hab die meisten Sachen hier noch liegen und es kommen sogar Smica Teile dran.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. April 2008)

Sehr schick und schön leicht, was will man mehr...


----------



## jenslindefb (1. April 2008)

Darf man mal fragen, was das schöne Stück aus Kanada letztenendes gekostet hat (inkl. Zoll und Versand)? (gerne auch per PN)
Das wäre auch noch was für mich...
Grüße


----------



## tifreak (1. April 2008)

Sackcement!!

Grandios schön!!  

Verdammt mein IF hat echte Konkurenz 

Hab ich da was verpasst? Haben die Ti-Dekerfs nicht mal Colonel geheissen??

Das Gewicht ist ja der HAMMER!

Äehm , weisst Du, wo der Bodensee liegt? Du musst ans TiTreffen - im Ernst - ohne das Bike fehlt etwas

Gruss Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (1. April 2008)

Schön ist der Dekerf Rahmen - bis auf die Schweißnaht am Tretlager...
Aber Smica Teile an diesen Rahmen? Ist irgendwie wie ein Aston-Martin mit aufgeklebten Plastikspoilern und Kotflügelverbreiterungen  aus dem Baumarkt...Würde ich mir noch einmal überlegen...


----------



## joines (2. April 2008)

GLÜCKWUNSCH!  

Ist im übrigen das erste das ich sehe! Kannte zuvor nur die von dk selbst geschossenen Katalogfotos 

Wünsche ganz viel Spass damit! Das Gerät ist was ganz seltenes


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> Sackcement!!
> 
> Grandios schön!!
> 
> ...



Moin, Moin,
Colonel waren die Teile von DEAN wenn ich mich recht entsinnne. 

Dies Elysium ist ein "Sonderwunsch" ohne das Aluteil im Hinterbau, sondern mit dem all Ti Hinterbau des Implant.

Chris hat wohl einen neuen Partner, der ist recht fix und scheint die Sache im Griff zu haben. Rahmennummer ist 2672. Ich hab noch einen Stahlrahmen #2597 aus Ende 2006.  Bei den Stückzahlen ist jedes DK was exklusives. 

Zum Treffen am Bodensee bin ich verhindert, ansonsten würd ich gern vorbeisehen, auch wenn weit wech von HH ist.

Und es kommen tatsächlich 08/15 Teile dran, das Tier ist zum Rennfahren da  Ich hab ein DK genommen weil mit die Standardgeometrie paßt und ich das Teil schön finde. Ein Lynskey wäre ebenso was feines, die Geo sagt mir aber nicht zu. Ein Seven wäre von sen Nähten sicher noch besser, aber siehe Lynskey. Zudem müß man sich auch ein wenig auf eine Marke einschießen. Und jetzt hab ich 1 Blizzie (vermutlich Made by DK) und 2 "echte" DeKerfs). Da stören die paar Rockys nicht weiter.

Robert

P.S.: King Cage ist bestellt


----------



## FeierFox (2. April 2008)

Nur mal interessehalber:
was macht man mit so einem Rahmen wenn das Schaltauge verbiegt ?


----------



## cluso (2. April 2008)

zum DK:

Da ist der Name Programm.

Das Rad wird wohl so ziemlich die exklusivste Art für ein Renn-Mounti.



@Feierfox

Bevor da was verbiegt ist das Schaltwerk Schrott.


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Nur mal interessehalber:
> was macht man mit so einem Rahmen wenn das Schaltauge verbiegt ?



Bei Titan verbiegt sich nix  Ansonsten kann man jederzeit bein neues anschweißen. Titan ist da recht unkritisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei Titan verbiegt sich nix  Ansonsten kann man jederzeit bein neues anschweißen. Titan ist da recht unkritisch



Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen damit, doch ich würde es mit wärmen und zurückbiegen versuchen.


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen damit, doch ich würde es mit wärmen und zurückbiegen versuchen.



Titan verbiegen ist wohl recht schwierig. Klar wenn es sich doch verbiegt erst mal versuchen zu richten. Wenns aber (warum auch immer) abreißt wird halt ein neues angeschweißt. 

Die Nähte am Tretlager sehen übrigens in echt deutlich besser aus auf dem Foto. Ist einfach ungünstig ausgeleuchet....


----------



## Don Trailo (2. April 2008)

.....wir reden hier von titan und nicht von coladosen 
titanschaltaugen oder auch disc-halterungen sind meistens massive,spezielle platten und die sind verdammt hart.... bis das biegt, muss echt ein übler crash passieren.....richten?
...da nützt wärmen wenig m.m.n


----------



## kodak (2. April 2008)

ist meist Titan Grade 5 ... dann mal viel Spass beim biegen ... die Titanfreunde sollten mal ihre Augen nach den www.light-bikes.de ins Forum wandern lassen ...

Leichtbauer nehmen 200g Mehrgewicht in Kauf fuer das Fahrgefuehl eines Titanrades, nebenbei kommt noch die eindeutige Aussage das man schneller ist im Rennen ... das nenne ich mal eine positive Revolution

Percy


----------



## xc-mtb (2. April 2008)

Verbiegen ist nicht das problem!

Habe bei einer Bekannten das Ausfallende von einem Nevi auf einer Tour gerichtet. War kein Problem, Schaltwerk war vorher in die Speichen gekommen.

Gruß

Matze

P.S.: Sehr schönes Rad, ich mag die Teile vom Chriss


----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2008)

Wow,

dem DeKerf zolle ich meinen allergrößten Respekt!

Viel Freude damit!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mich-baeg (3. April 2008)

meins...8427,4g


----------



## Il Capitano (3. April 2008)

Top Bike!!!! Top Gewicht!!!! Unglaublich schön, vermutlich ziemlich schnell und sehr schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2008)

herrlich! einfach scheeeeeeeeee


----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2008)

das ist wieder mal ne richtig schnelle ( und sehr schöne)rennsemmel!
gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2008)

Sehr schön! 

Mein Aufbau dauert etwas, hab noch eine neue Gabel bestellen müssen. Schwarze Reba ging gar nicht


----------



## chriiss (4. April 2008)

Ich überlege mir derzeit an meinem Rewel anstelle der bisher verbauten Octalink/XT-Kurbel Kombination die aktuelle XTR-Kurbel/Lager Kombi zu verbauen. 
Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass der Außendurchmesser der außenliegenden Lager der XTR-Kombi deutlich größer ist als der Außendurchmesser des Tretlagergehäuses des Rahmens. Dass das technisch kein Problem ist, ist klar, aber sieht das nicht sch... aus? 
Auf den geposteten Fotos konnte ich leider nichts erkennen.


----------



## damonsta (6. April 2008)

Ist doch sicher was für euch Junkies


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. April 2008)

Echt toll.....
Titan-Steuersatz mit Blei-Gewicht.

Ist was fürs Show- oder Kult-Bike aber nix für jemanden der einigermaßen aufs Gewicht schaut.
Da finde ich den neuen Crankbrothers Cobalt doch um einiges besser.... und schöner....


----------



## damonsta (6. April 2008)

Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.


----------



## cluso (6. April 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst.



Trolle bitte nicht füttern.


----------



## LautSprecher (6. April 2008)

Recht hat er aber. Lieber ein normalen King


----------



## promises (6. April 2008)

Wieso? ein Titan Rahmen kauft man sich auch nicht wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## gurkenfolie (6. April 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ist doch sicher was für euch Junkies



mit den ganzen logos degradiert sich das teil leider zur penisverlängerung.

die kings gabs doch  mal ohne logo, das war noch understatement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (6. April 2008)

Die Logos sind beim Ti doch schön dezent.


----------



## newsboy (6. April 2008)

meinte die ti version gab's nie ohne logos? sieht man aber wirklich fast nicht.


----------



## kodak (8. April 2008)

so, da nun doch langsam Fruehling wird hat das REWEL etwas Farbe bekommen ;-) 






[/URL][/IMG]

sprach ich nicht von Farbe ... wo hat sie sich nur versteckt ... mal schauen gehen ...






[/URL][/IMG]

aha, man sieht es schimmern ... also drehen wir es doch mal einfach um ;-)







[/URL][/IMG]

schon besser ... da man sich ja daran nicht satt sehen kann, das Ganze noch einmal in groesser ...






[/URL][/IMG]

Percy


----------



## damonsta (8. April 2008)

Endlich korrekte Naben


----------



## cluso (8. April 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Endlich korrekte Naben



Und jetzt noch ne schöne Kurbel und wir sind zufrieden. 

Feines Teil.


----------



## damonsta (8. April 2008)

Eine Kurbel in Mango wäre was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. April 2008)

bei kuhjuhand fragen ob er das pulvert  
Ich find ja die Gabel unpassen, ne entlabelte Token Disc only wär mMn hübscher.
STOP zurück, jetzt hab ich den Knick in der optik bemerkt...
also was gibts noch zu sagen: Barends und Vorbau find ich nicht filigran genug, ausserdem Kabel kürzen...

So ansonsten hast du meinen Segen


----------



## Don Trailo (10. April 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Eine Kurbel in Mango wäre was.



http://www.marschall-framework.de/kurbeln/kurbeln.html


----------



## kodak (10. April 2008)

ich war bei Uwe Marshall schon in der Werkstatt und habe mir sowohl seine geloeteten Kunstwerke als auch die Kurbeln anschauen duerfen, sehr, sehr fein das Ganze ... nach dem Besuch bekam ich uebrigens vom Finanzvorstand sofort gruenes Licht fuer die CK Naben ;-) , Uwe ist vernarrt in die Dinger und entsprechend viele Farben und Variationen kann man bestaunen ... meine Frau bibberte fast 3 h in der Werkstatt aber es war so faszinierend das sie es erst draussen merkte ... in wohlig warmen bunten Bikelaeden ist das immer voellig anders ) ...

Percy ( der ehrlich gesagt nicht zurueck zu 4-kant moechte ... bitte jetzt keine Diskussion darueber anzetteln ;-)


----------



## Singletrail (18. April 2008)

Mein Litespeed Obed freut sich auf den Frühling:


----------



## FZ40 (23. April 2008)

Passt zwar nicht direkt hier rein, doch sind hier nunmal die meisten TI-Freaks 
Nehmt ihr zum verbauen von Stütze und Innenlager ein bestimmtes Fett?
Liest man ja immer mal wieder was von Kaltverschweißen und festfressen...

Werde mein Bike wohl nächste Woche fertigstellen, daher dient das quasi als Intro für das Bild, um nicht völlig OT zu sein


----------



## Dieselwiesel (23. April 2008)

Kupferpaste wirkt Wunder


----------



## kodak (23. April 2008)

... oder Stuetze aus gleichem Material ... Kupferpaste schmiert immer so haesslich ) 

Percy


----------



## FZ40 (23. April 2008)

Stütze aus gleichem Material fällt (zumindest erstmal) raus. Ich möchte es erstmal mit meiner schwarzen Stütze aufbauen und dann entscheiden, wie sich das optisch macht 

Evtl. kommt später noch TI Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, doch im Moment scheint der "nicht TI-Teile"-Aufbau vor meinem geistigen Auge stimmiger 

Aber nu wie gesagt erstmal Alu, daher suche ich nach der "richtigen" Paste...


----------



## Dieselwiesel (23. April 2008)

Wenn die Farbe eine Rolle spielt dann kannst du auch "Alu-Paste" nehmen die ist silber/grau und tut den Job genauso gut wie Kupferpaste.
Hab ich auch das Zeugs.....
Ist nur blöd wenn du schwarze Teile am Bike hast, die bekommen dann immer graue schlieren.


----------



## CSB (23. April 2008)

Dynamics Montagepaste !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seismic (27. April 2008)

verkaufe mein Seven Duo:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330231721136&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014


----------



## IF006TD517 (30. April 2008)

habe auch etwas gefunden...
allerdings ist mir die bikerin zuerst aufgefallen  - dann ihr bike.









pinke hope mit blümchen musterung - fesch


----------



## Roitherkur (30. April 2008)

richtig geil!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (30. April 2008)

Und wo ist die Bikerin?


----------



## IF006TD517 (30. April 2008)

ein GENTLEMAN genie.... ah... bei mir daheim - wo sonst?


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2008)

Welche Marke ist das denn?


Ach ja, congratz zur Bikerin


----------



## IF006TD517 (30. April 2008)

sie: dreambabe

bike: pipedream (pipedreamcycles.com) nevis ti


----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Mai 2008)

und noch (m)eines...





















sauber ist es halt nicht...
hoffe dass mich die pipedreamlady nicht auch "nur"  deshalb gesehen hat...


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Mai 2008)

Hey,

schickes Bike wie fährt sich die 5Rot Schaltung auf die Dauer?

MfG

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Mai 2008)

ehrlich!   

kommt wie ein teure weinflasche. in einer holzkiste mit "holzfäden" als schutz - sehr leicht - dachte vorm aufbau nicht dass sie so stabil ist und dass sie so gut funktioniert.  

...und die beschreibung/gebrauchsanleitung sowie handhabung ist 100% ösi-tauglich  !!


----------



## Exekuhtot (1. Mai 2008)

Also bleibt der einzige Kritikpunkt der Preis.....aber so schick wie die daher kommt muss man ja eigentlich zuschlagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Mai 2008)

Der Sattel ist interessant, Infos dazu?

Natürlich ist das ganze Rad toll


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2008)

toller aufbau das colonel   

 eriksen- sattelstütze direkt bei ihm bezogen?


----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Mai 2008)

Sattel: san marco MGC - echt bequem! leider teuer und lieferschwierigkeiten inklusive - zumindest bei mir.

Stütze: jepp bei kent eriksen direkt. sind einfach schön.... so viele farben und längen. moots kriegt man ja überall - die klemmung ist echt spitze. etwas besser als bei moots, wo man etwas grob werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (1. Mai 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> als bei moots, wo man etwas grob werden muss.



  wo mußt Du da grob werden....?? Klick mich


----------



## cluso (1. Mai 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> wo mußt Du da grob werden....?? Klick mich



Also ich musste mehr als grob werden um bei meiner den Sattel zu montieren.

Lag vielleicht auch am AX und am alten Halbschalendesign.


@IF006TD517

Hast du noch ein Bild direkt von der Seite? 
Ehrlichgesagt springt der Funke anhand der Bild noch nicht über.  

Gruß und Danke.


----------



## Fezzä__ (2. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich seit längerem eure Titanen bestaunt habe und auch schon ein paar Komentare im Forum abgegeben habe, versuche ich jetz auch mal mein Bike zu zeigen, damit Ihr eure Kritik abgeben könnt....




[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/90765]
	


Ich hoffe, es gefällt. Freue mich über Bemerkungen und Anregungen


----------



## xc-mtb (2. Mai 2008)

Schönes cleanes bike. Nur die Laufräder gefallen mir nicht.


Moots: Die Stütze ist ein ganz neues Modell. Die alte war super, ich hatte bei der Montage auch so meine Probleme! Die neue sieht aber sehr gut aus.

Gruß

MAtze


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Mai 2008)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Schönes cleanes bike. Nur die Laufräder gefallen mir nicht.
> 
> 
> Moots: Die Stütze ist ein ganz neues Modell. Die alte war super, ich hatte bei der Montage auch so meine Probleme! Die neue sieht aber sehr gut aus.
> ...



Kann ich beides so stehenlassen, bei meiner Moots einen Sattel zu montieren ist auch immer ein echter Krampf!

Heute unterwegs:


----------



## IF006TD517 (2. Mai 2008)

nachtrag:

hier der magma sattel mit der kent eriksen: wie gesagt... schee is a ned - oba bequem! magnesium ist eben weich ;-) 





hier die klemmseite der stütze: 




und wer hier nicht brutal   werden muss um den sattel rein zu kriegen - naja - dann sterb ich eben dumm.   (natürlich meinte ich die 'alte' moots - die neue erinnert mich irgendwie an die easton CT2 stützen klemmung)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (2. Mai 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> nachtrag:
> 
> hier der magma sattel mit der kent eriksen: wie gesagt... schee is a ned - oba bequem! magnesium ist eben weich ;-)



Also ich finde den schick!

Wenn du den mal tauschen oder loswerden willst...


----------



## cluso (4. Mai 2008)

Titan in einer Menge, dass die Schweizer Armee neidisch wird.


----------



## IF006TD517 (4. Mai 2008)

wie meine unterhosen ... für jeden wochentag eine  ...mittlerweile hab ich mehr als 7 u_hosen *gottseidank*

ich bin etwas kurzsichtig. das erste ganz oben???   ein moots?? (nur müsste da der hinterbau nicht über dem OR anschlagen...)

maaaaa...  NEID PUR


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2008)

das erste ist ein KISH 29er....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (5. Mai 2008)

Danke.

jetzt wo du es schreibst - da erkenn ich doch ein teil des logos unter dem flaschenhalter & flasche - wär ja noch perverser wenn da eine titanflasche dirnstecken würde


----------



## MisterXT (5. Mai 2008)

Zur Sattelmontage auf der Mootsstütze:
Ich schiebe immer eine Hammerfinne (den schmal zulaufenden Teil eines Schlosserhammers) in den Klemmschlitz und kippe den dann nach oben. Dazu ist nicht viel Kraft nötig und man verkratzt nichts. Uns somit wird genug Platz frei um den Sattel stressfrei einfädeln zu können.


----------



## cluso (9. Mai 2008)

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Mai 2008)

@cluso
 
serotta, oder??


----------



## cluso (10. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @cluso
> 
> serotta, oder??



Richtig.


----------



## IF006TD517 (11. Mai 2008)

ich kenn die ausfaller nur vom RR... haben will auf meinem mtb...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Mai 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> ich kenn die ausfaller nur vom RR... haben will auf meinem mtb...



3,795. $ bekommst du das ti max mit anderen ( auch schönen)ausfallenden
 .... auch wenns serotta ist zu teuer


----------



## Owl Hollow (11. Mai 2008)

hier auch noch: mein Tellico Ausgabe 08


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Mai 2008)

@ Owl Hollow
 wieder mal etwas schönes aus bärn  
 blauer king und blaue sattelklemme von hope
 und du kriegst die volle punktzahl
 sicher schön leicht 
 p.s der titec vorbau
 sehr lecker und klassisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

Habe (fahr)fertig....

















So und jetzt auf zur Probefahrt 

Robert


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Mai 2008)

*BOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH, DU GEILE SAU!!!*


Bitte entschuldige meinen Gefühlsausbruch


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Absolut traumhaft und bis ins letzte Detail zusammengestellt!

Die King Teile in Mango und sogar bis hin zu den Speichennippeln passt alles (vor allem passt perfekt zu den Decals...)!

Sind die Smica parts empfehlenswert?


----------



## Kruko (16. Mai 2008)

Robert meinen Glückwunsch. 

Sieht absolut genial aus.  Da weiß ich ja, wo ich bei meinem nächsten Besuch im hohen Norden wieder vorbei schauen muss


----------



## Fezzä__ (16. Mai 2008)

VERD......SCH.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ist das Bike geil!!!! Unglaublich!! und ich dachte, man könne an ein Titanbike keine farbigen parts bauen...... 100% geil!!!! GRATULATION!!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

Die Smica Parts sind halt einfach leicht, haltbar und billich. Und die RF-Teile sind auch "made in tw". "Leider" brauch ich den Versatz, sonst wäre es wohl Thomson geworden, aber mit Knick geht gar nicht 
Aber ich werde wohl noch auf paar Tune in Orange setzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (16. Mai 2008)

Sprachlos....










(geil).


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Mai 2008)

Sehr geiler Rahmen. Der Rest ist naja. Gabel passt m.M.n. überhaupt nicht.

Von jemandem, der so geile Rahmen designen kann, sollte man doch erwarten, dass er auch schönere Decals draufpappen kann  .


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. Mai 2008)

Ich würde nur die Smica Teile gegen Titan tauschen und es wäre wirklich perfekt.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2008)

@Catsoft
die erwartungen dich ich  bei deinem aufbau von dir hatte, hast du masslos übertroffen
tres bien    

und auch  die sid geht durch in weiss


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und auch  die sid geht durch in weiss



Ja, die SID.... Aber was ist die Alternative? Durin? Nicht wirklich! DT? Doppelt so teuer und funktional schlechter, muss nicht sein 

Meine Süße faselte gerade was von Lynsky. Das Teil in Riva hat es ihr wohl angetan


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Mai 2008)

Ein richtig, richtig tolles Rad ist das, viel Freude damit! 


P.S.: Jedes Mal, wenn ich mir die Fotos ansehe, finde ich neue Details, die mich von Hocker hauen...


----------



## damonsta (16. Mai 2008)

Pornografie.

(Störfaktoren: Smica und der Polar-Schriftzug am Sender u. Empfänger)


----------



## JDEM (16. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil, nur die Smica Parts wirken als wenn das ganze Budget für den Rahmen und die Räder draufgegangen ist und am Ende nix mehr für schöne Anbauteile übrig geblieben ist!

Viel Spaß mit dem Ding


----------



## cluso (16. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ja, die SID.... Aber was ist die Alternative? Durin? Nicht wirklich! DT? Doppelt so teuer und funktional schlechter, muss nicht sein
> 
> Meine Süße faselte gerade was von Lynsky. Das Teil in Riva hat es ihr wohl angetan




Hmm, du könntest dir doch SID-Aufkleber in dem gleichen Orange wie das "DEKERF" anfertigen lassen. (Das ist da einzige was sich beißt wie ich finde). 

Dürfte ja kein Problem sein, weil es ja Aufkleberbögen von Rock-Shox gibt, oder?


Grüße


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Es fährt, schaut verdammt gut aus und die Smica Teile kann man ja nach und nach immer noch gegen was standesgemässes austauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breeze (16. Mai 2008)

Man beachte die Flaschenhalter-Schrauben!

Perfekt ,Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!

Gewicht?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

breeze schrieb:


> Gewicht?



9,6 Kg wie auf dem Bild. Da ginge noch was, aber z.B. Ti-Pedalen sind mir doch zu teuer und Leichtbau war auch nicht das Ziel...


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

breeze schrieb:


> Man beachte die Flaschenhalter-Schrauben!



Und die Schrauben an den Bremshebeln 
Erinnert mich irgendwie daran wie akribisch ich damals die ganzen Schräubchen am Yeti gegen rote SRPs ausgetauscht habe  

Die SID würde ich so lassen. Ist ja kein gelber Aufkleber, sondern sticht ja schon arg ins orange...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und die Schrauben an den Bremshebeln
> Erinnert mich irgendwie daran wie akribisch ich damals die ganzen Schräubchen am Yeti gegen rote SRPs ausgetauscht habe
> 
> Die SID würde ich so lassen. Ist ja kein gelber Aufkleber, sondern sticht ja schon arg ins orange...



Es gibt noch einen anderen Aufkleber für die SID mit weiß statt Schwarz. Den hab ich leider verhunzt 

Aber ich überlege mir einen DK Aufkleber machen zu lassen.


----------



## Thorsten_F (17. Mai 2008)

hier mal der neueste Bautenzustandsbericht.
Moots Lenker, Thomson Vorbau. Thomson Stütze liegt auch hier, die Synros Ti passt aber auch ganz gut.
Beim nächsten GAbelservice will ich die Gabel weiss lackieren lassen. 
Dann wäre es eigentlich fertig.Eigentlich.

Weiss einer welche Reifenbreite hinten reingehen? 
2,25 sollten gehen(Schwalbe bauen ja sehr breit), wie sieht es mit 2,35er aus(Schwalbe)?


----------



## Slow (17. Mai 2008)

Bis auf die Felgen finde ich es wunderschön! 
Irgendwie steht das Schaltwerk sehr weit nach vorne!? 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Centi (18. Mai 2008)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> hier mal der neueste Bautenzustandsbericht.
> Moots Lenker, Thomson Vorbau. Thomson Stütze liegt auch hier, die Synros Ti passt aber auch ganz gut.
> Beim nächsten GAbelservice will ich die Gabel weiss lackieren lassen.
> Dann wäre es eigentlich fertig.Eigentlich.
> ...



Die Kette ist wohl ein wehnig zu kurz geraten (gewichtstuning an der falschen stelle). 
Ich hoffe ich sehe nicht richtig!? Ist da die Große Bremsscheibe hinten montiert? Wenn ja solltest Du an Deiner Fahrtechnik feilen und nicht die Bremsscheiben tauschen!!! 

Ansonsten super schönes Bike!                              Bis auf die Felgen


----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2008)

Bevor du die Gabel lackieren lässt überleg dir was mit der Kurbel, bitte.

Sieht ja übel aus feinste King-Naben und dann so ein, entschuldige den Ausdruck, Geschwür als Kurbel.

  

Durchgehend schwarze Felgen würden das Bike auch optisch sehr aufwerten. Sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung.


Grüße


----------



## erkan1984 (18. Mai 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> und noch (m)eines...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n paar fotos von der Lenkzentrale fänd ich klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Mai 2008)

Centi schrieb:


> Die Kette ist wohl ein wehnig zu kurz geraten (gewichtstuning an der falschen stelle).



kann sein. kette ist eh fertig (800km ). kommt eine neue dran
gewichtstuning? nein?



> Ich hoffe ich sehe nicht richtig!? Ist da die Große Bremsscheibe hinten montiert? Wenn ja solltest Du an Deiner Fahrtechnik feilen und nicht die Bremsscheiben tauschen!!!



sind beides 160er. du solltest an deiner optik feilen 
was hat fahrtechnik mit bremsscheiben zu tun 




> cluso
> Bevor du die Gabel lackieren lässt überleg dir was mit der Kurbel, bitte.
> Sieht ja übel aus feinste King-Naben und dann so ein, entschuldige den Ausdruck, Geschwür als Kurbel.



naja , mir gefallen sie halt gut.
und bis jetzt habe ich noch keine gefunden, die meinen ´haben wollen´ reflex auslösen. 
das mit den felgen mag schon sein


----------



## sHub3Rt (18. Mai 2008)

oiso ich steh ja ansonsten nich so auf titan (vollkommen grundlos, kA, irgendwie ne aversion^^) aber des vom thorsten des gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> oiso ich steh ja ansonsten nich so auf titan (vollkommen grundlos, kA, irgendwie ne aversion^^) aber des vom thorsten des gefällt mir richtig gut.



Danke! (wo ist der Knuddelsmilie?  )

Und das mit dem Titan kommt schon noch.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2008)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> hier mal der neueste Bautenzustandsbericht.
> Moots Lenker, Thomson Vorbau. Thomson Stütze liegt auch hier, die Synros Ti passt aber auch ganz gut.
> Beim nächsten GAbelservice will ich die Gabel weiss lackieren lassen.
> Dann wäre es eigentlich fertig.Eigentlich.
> ...



Ein wunderschönes Bike!   

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung:

Die beiden Schaltkabel würde ich am Oberrohr umhängen. Dabei das hintere Schaltkabel um das Steuerrohr führen (wie die Bremsleitung). Das gibt vorne weniger Scheuerstellen und auch hinten entfällt die Überkreuzung der Schaltkabel.
Die "nackte" silbergraue Gabel finde ich so ganz o.k. Das mit dem weiss lackieren würde ich mir nochmals überlegen. Weiss ist etwas zu modisch und wahre Ti-Fetischisten stehen eher auf Understatement  .
Die Kurbelgarnitur gefällt mir nicht so super. Hier würde ich mittelfristig etwas Schöneres verbauen.

Das soll alles keine Kritik sein, denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man Ti-Bikes länger besitzt und so, nach und nach, optimiert und fine-tuned. Viel Spass damit und "happy trails"


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes Bike!


Danke.



> Meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Die beiden Schaltkabel würde ich am Oberrohr umhängen. Dabei das hintere Schaltkabel um das Steuerrohr führen (wie die Bremsleitung). Das gibt vorne weniger Scheuerstellen und auch hinten entfällt die Überkreuzung der Schaltkabel.





Danke.Gute Idee.Kann ich mir im Winter mal vornehmen




> Das mit dem weiss lackieren würde ich mir nochmals überlegen. Weiss ist etwas zu modisch und wahre Ti-Fetischisten stehen eher auf Understatement  .



noch mehr understatement? 



> [*]Die Kurbelgarnitur gefällt mir nicht so super. Hier würde ich mittelfristig etwas Schöneres verbauen.



s.weiter oben....



> Das soll alles keine Kritik sein, denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man Ti-Bikes länger besitzt und so, nach und nach, optimiert und fine-tuned. Viel Spass damit und "happy trails"



[/QUOTE]
Ich sehe es nicht als Kritik. Hast mir gute Ansätze gegeben.
Fertig ist das Moots noch lange nicht


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Mai 2008)

MAl ne Frage:
Was gibt es denn so an schönen Kurbeln z.Zt?
Gibt es irgendo einen Überblick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (18. Mai 2008)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> MAl ne Frage:
> Was gibt es denn so an schönen Kurbeln z.Zt?
> Gibt es irgendo einen Überblick?



Middleburn www.middleburn.co.uk


----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2008)

Gug doch einfach mal hier durch...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207851

Nicht alles schön, aber IMHO  eine gute Übersicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Mai 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass man Ti-Bikes länger besitzt und so, nach und nach, optimiert und fine-tuned. Viel Spass damit und "happy trails"



  genau steb by steb macht auch unheimlich spass


----------



## dominique (22. Mai 2008)

Suche Bilder von Titan Starrbikes, hat jemand Adressen im I.Net
Danke bestens


----------



## xc-mtb (22. Mai 2008)

Unter Crisp titanium müssten ein paar mit Titan-Starrgabel dabei sein.

Viel Spaß beim stöbern.

CU

Matze


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du richtig viel Geld und Zeit zum warten hast, musst Du mal Jeff Jones Bikes ansehen.  ziemlich speziell!

Realistischer wäre wohl ein REWEL-Rahmen mit Custom-Gabel. (Für eine Titangabel solltest Du aber leicht sein. Vor allem mit Scheibenbremsen herrscht rasch Flattergefahr).


----------



## Jan-Ove (25. Mai 2008)

So ich hab jetzt endlich mein Litespeed fertig!


----------



## Exekuhtot (25. Mai 2008)

Genau so muss das aussehen! Definitiv ein geniales Bike!

Ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken eines TI-Rahmens aber das Litespeed ist jetzt definitiv in der engeren Wahl.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Mai 2008)

Mir gefällt es eigentlich überhaupt nicht bzw. 2 Teile stören imho den Gesamteindruck...
Der Aufbau selber ist schön und der Rahmen sowieso genial.
Die Clavicula und vor allem die GA Gabel passen imho aber gar nicht zu so einem schönen klassischen Rahmen. Die GA ist zudem von der Perfomance her auch eher eingeschränkt.
Eine SID oder eine schwarze R7 hätten stilistisch besser gepasst und eine Tune Kurbel wäre auch stimmiger gewesen. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden ;-)

Viel Spaß aber, der Rest vom Bike ist wie gesagt wunderschön.


----------



## Jan-Ove (25. Mai 2008)

Du hast nicht ganz Unrecht, rein optisch hätte ich mir eine White Brothers Magic oder eine schwarze R7 gewünscht und ich hätte auch gern eine Morati Titan oder eine Tune Kurbel mit Boone Kettenblättern gehabt aber da es halt leicht werden sollte kam es anders. Der aufbau hätte einem Scott Scale wohl besser gestanden, aber ich wollte MIT Titanrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Mai 2008)

Der Rahmen ist ja auch absolut erste Sahne und ich würde den IMMER einem Scale vorziehen!

Naja, die SID wiegt gerade mal 80g mehr, die R7 liegt je nach Version mit unter 1300g sogar noch niedriger und haben auf jeden Fall die bessere Perfomance...
Wie auch immer, wirst ja länger an dem Rahmen Freude haben, da wird sicherlich auch mal ein kleine Änderung im Laufe der Zeit fällig.


----------



## Jan-Ove (25. Mai 2008)

Da das Rad bei jedem Wetter gefahren wir und der Verschleiß beim Mtb ja enorm ist wirds da sicher änderungen geben.
Ich werd dann naturlich berichten.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (25. Mai 2008)

...jedenfalls ein sehr gelungenes bike!!!  äh...gewicht?


----------



## flix f (25. Mai 2008)

> Die GA ist zudem von der Perfomance her auch eher eingeschränkt.



bist du überhaupt schonmal eine GA gefahren?  - wenn nicht bitte keine unfundierten Aussagen verbreiten.

eine edlere und funktionalere Kurbel als die Clavicula gibt es imho zZt. nicht.

Zur GA, ich fahre seit diesem Jahr eine bis jetzt ca 3000km und auch im Rennen - ich habe keine funktionalen Einbußen gegenüber einer Reba oder Magura feststellen können, eher das Gegenteil. 

der Aufbau gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, lediglich der Name auf dem Naben finde ich etwas too mutch - etwas mehr understatement, z.B. ein Monogramm o.ä. 
Das die Hope Mono Minni Pros PM haben entbehrt für mich jedes Sinns, da der Gewichtsvorteil durch die Adapter komplett aufgefressen wird, die Ausgleichsbehälter Deckel finde ich unerträglich, gibt es die nicht in schlicht? bzw einfarbig?

Aber das sind Individuelle kleinigkeiten insgesammt absolut genial für mich eines der, -wenn nicht das Geilste Rad im Forum


----------



## flix f (25. Mai 2008)

> Naja, die SID wiegt gerade mal 80g mehr, die R7 liegt je nach Version mit unter 1300g sogar noch niedriger und haben auf jeden Fall die bessere Perfomance..



Im Litespeed ist eine GA Kilo Carbon verbaut, die wiegt ca 1100g! 

keine Sid oder R7 hat eine Vergleichbare Performance, schon garnicht, wenn sie auf dieases Gewicht getunt würden!


----------



## Jan-Ove (25. Mai 2008)

@ redbaron-bmx 

8.1 kg


@ flix f

Danke danke!


----------



## redbaron-bmx (25. Mai 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> @ redbaron-bmx
> 
> 8.1 kg
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Mai 2008)

Geil. Gerade wegen der Gabel .

Ich hätte nur ne komplett schwarze Bremse besser gefunden und dafür ein paar kleine herausstechende Farbtupfer (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner etc.). Und irgendwie gefällt mir der Hinterbau des Rahmens nicht, der wirkt klobig. Aber das ist jetzt wirklich Jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Mai 2008)

mit dieser (linken) gabel







und ner schönen kurbel wär's perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (26. Mai 2008)

Gibts denn die White überhaupt noch in silber?

Optisch genial, gewichts- und funktionsmäßig wärs aber ein Riesenrückschritt.


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Mai 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Gibts denn die White überhaupt noch in silber?
> 
> Optisch genial, gewichts- und funktionsmäßig wärs aber ein Riesenrückschritt.


gewichtsmäßig vielleicht. aber wen interessiert schon das gewicht, wenn man dafür etwas deutlich schöneres haben kann??? und dass die wb von der funktion her so viel schlechter sein soll als die ga, das bezweifle ich als ehem. wb xc-4 fahrer.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Mai 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> gewichtsmäßig vielleicht. aber wen interessiert schon das gewicht, wenn man dafür etwas deutlich schöneres haben kann???



Ich denke da könnte ich dir hier im Forum spontan viele Namen nennen .



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> und dass die wb von der funktion her so viel schlechter sein soll als die ga, das bezweifle ich als ehem. wb xc-4 fahrer.



War nur eine Vermutung, ich kenne beide Gabeln nicht "persönlich" und kann nur nach Erfahrungsberichten urteilen. Und da kann man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die GA funktionell haushoch überlegen ist (nicht nur der White, sondern prinzipiell ggü. einer Teleskopgabel). Leider scheint das nicht unbedingt für die Haltbarkeit zu gelten...

Ohnehin scheint es die Magic ja nicht mehr in silber zu geben (finde sie auch auf der WB-HP nicht mehr), was sehr schade ist.


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Mai 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> Im Litespeed ist eine GA Kilo Carbon verbaut, die wiegt ca 1100g!
> 
> keine Sid oder R7 hat eine Vergleichbare Performance, schon garnicht, wenn sie auf dieases Gewicht getunt würden!



Laut GA Homepage hatte ich was von 1230g gelesen.
Und ehe hier wieder die Klug********r was unterstellen... ich bin die sehr wohl schon gefahren und mein Kumpel der die sich zugelegt hatte war damit auch unzufrieden.
Die Gabel schlägt in normalem Modus imho schneller durch und wenn man die entsprechend anpasst ist die Perfomance MEINER Meinung nach schlechter.
Wurde von einigen Zeitschriften bei den letzten Leichtbaubike Tests auch kritisiert.
Die aktuelle SID und eine R7 habe ich schon gefahren und die gefallen mir besser.
Ich bin allerdings auch kein ultra Leichtbaufreak, sondern gehe eher auf funktional, problemlos, schön, dann leicht. 
Und 200-400g mehr würden am Litespeed auch kein Inferno auslösen...leicht ist es so oder so.

An der Clavicula habe ich funktional auch 0 kritisiert.
Nur optisch passt die nicht an einen so schönen und klassischen Titanrahmen, sondern wie schon erwähnt eher an Carbonrahmen, die die Forman auch aufnehmen...

So, jetzt lassen Wir ihm aber mal den Spaß mit seinem Bike, er muß es ja fahren 

Also her mit weiteren Fotos


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Mai 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ohnehin scheint es die Magic ja nicht mehr in silber zu geben (finde sie auch auf der WB-HP nicht mehr), was sehr schade ist.


gab es die denn je in silber zu kaufen? ich kenne die nur von fotos von der eurobike (bspw. an nem paduano mtb  ). in natura hab ich die nie gesehen (gut, ich hab auch nicht unbedingt danach gesucht oder gefragt).

dass es viele leichtbau-freaks gibt, war mir durchaus klar. mit meiner äußerung wollte ich lediglich meine meinung zum ausdruck bringen. ich hab lieber was schönes als was leichtes. denn in den meisten fällen schließen sich schönheit und geringes gewicht gegenseitig aus (siehe thm, ax, schmolke, etc.). womit wir wieder beim geschmack sind, über den sich's bekanntlich ja nicht streiten lässt!  ich für meinen teil finde mein 10,88kg mtb und mein 6,66kg rr wunderschön und denke nicht im traum dran, leichtere teile dran zu machen.


----------



## Dynatechrider (27. Mai 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> so hat es mir mein Händler auch gesagt, hat noch einen Rahmen auf Lager


Dein Hänler hat absolut recht, Ausfaller sind typisch sandvic. Da kann ich nur sagen alt aber geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marinteamti (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage an die Titan/ Moots Experten.
Da mein Marin TeamTI am Übergang Sitzrohr/Tretlager und Kettenstrebe/ Tretlager nach jahrelangem harten Gebrauch(90KG-also ich) an den Schweißnähten gerissen ist überlege ich mir was neues in Titan zuzulegen.
Ich denke Moots ist da nicht die schlechtste Wahl.
Es besteht die Möglichkeit einen 18 Zoll Rigor zu bekommen.
Der Rahmen ist von 2006 .

Wie seht ihr die Möglichkeit eine 100mm Federgabel einzubauen( Fox RLC)
Soweit ich weiß wurden erst die Rahmen ab 2007 auf 100mm Gabellänge  konstruiert.
Was sollte unbedingt bei dem Rahmen als Beleg dabeisein: Kaufbeleg , Garantiekarte und........?

Zu dem Marin Ti: welche Schweißer gibt es in Deutschland die ihr Handwerk verstehen und den Rahmen reparieren können. Bis dato habe ich einmal Ausfallenden bei Rewel einschweißen lassen und war zufrieden- ist aber halt in Italien und weit weg.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## cluso (27. Mai 2008)

Marinteamti schrieb:


> Zu dem Marin Ti: welche Schweißer gibt es in Deutschland die ihr Handwerk verstehen und den Rahmen reparieren können. Bis dato habe ich einmal Ausfallenden bei Rewel einschweißen lassen und war zufrieden- ist aber halt in Italien und weit weg.
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Wiesmann in Badenweiler bei Freiburg?

Oder evtl. OMT. Zu dieser Firma gibt es ja nen Thread musst mal suchen.

Grüße


----------



## Thorsten_F (29. Mai 2008)

Es gibt doch noch schönere Kurbeln....






Bevor ich mir Kettenblätter bestelle:
Entweder schwarze oder silberne? Ich weiss nicht so recht.
Helft mir mal.

Oder anderen Spider dran und die alten extralite verbauen.?

Und ja, die ollen XT kommen ab und zu auch mal wieder dran.


----------



## Adri (29. Mai 2008)

Marinteamti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Frage an die Titan/ Moots Experten.
> Da mein Marin TeamTI am Übergang Sitzrohr/Tretlager und Kettenstrebe/ Tretlager nach jahrelangem harten Gebrauch(90KG-also ich) an den Schweißnähten gerissen ist überlege ich mir was neues in Titan zuzulegen.
> ...



Dass sollte man am besten Moots selber fragen..

Matthew Alford [ [email protected] ]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Habe (fahr)fertig....



... der pure Waaaaaaaaaaaaaahnsinn!!!!     

... kleine Anregung zur Perfektionierung *wenn das hier überhaupt noch möglich sein sollte* : oranges Innenlager, z.B. Acros Clockworx Orange ... andere Kurbel ... andere Barends 

*klugsch....ss*duckundweg*


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2008)

Anderes Innelager und Barends sind bestellt  Die Kurbel war IMHO der beste Kompromiß aus Gewicht, Style und Verfügbarkeit. Hätte auch lieber eine neue Turbine gahabt, aber das scheitert an der Verfügbarkeit... Und von meinem DK SST bau ich die nicht ab 

Unter Gewichtsaspekten hätte es ein ATIK werden müssen, aber das war dann doch zu wenig Style....

Aber am Ende ist es kein Rad für die Galerie sondern für die Rennen und Marathons der nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Adri (30. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön den DeKErf


----------



## HoHo (31. Mai 2008)

Das DeKerf ist wirklich ein Traum, ob die einzelnen Teile dem Rahmen gerecht werden ? Ich könnte mir da auch noch das eine oder andere Teil vorstellen das besser zu diesem optischen Leckerbissen passt. 

Aber wie du geschrieben hasst willst du dieses Jahr ein paar Rennen mit dem Bike fahren, ich denke nicht dass dir irgend ein Teil an dem Bike den Spass daran vermiesen wird  

Absolut klasse.


 


HoHo


----------



## KentE. (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum... und starte gleich mit einer Frage. Wer ist Besitzer eines Kent Eriksen MTB und kann mir ein paar Tipp´s geben wie und wo ich einen Rahmen kaufen kann.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (31. Mai 2008)

Den Rahmen kannst du direkt bei Kent bestelle. Hätte ich nicht schon ein Dk...

Auf mtbr.com gibts ja auch ein Thema zu Kent. Lecker!

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (1. Juni 2008)

Schön wenn man Freunde mit einer Drehbank hat


----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Juni 2008)

ist ein Kent Eriksen nicht ein individualisiertes moots mit/ohne monostay (je nachdem wie man will)...?


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Juni 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> ist ein Kent Eriksen nicht ein individualisiertes moots mit/ohne monostay (je nachdem wie man will)...?



sagen wir mal so kent erfuellt dir fast jeden wunsch... ausser bei den rohren da hat er eben auch nur den ueblichen zulieferer


----------



## 20_bandh (10. Juni 2008)

www.thylacinecycles.com


----------



## cluso (11. Juni 2008)

20_Bandh

Das Rad gefällt (mir) sehr gut.

Aber die Pedale sind nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Grüße


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Juni 2008)

... habemich spontan verliebt  

... ich möchte das von Titan-Carbon-Bike von Independent Fabrication --->
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/i...8_1548crx.aspx

... und zwar als 26er!!! *einTRAUM   *zumindestsehrindividuell *

... wer hat Fotos davon?!

... wieviel kostet das wohl?!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juni 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... habemich spontan verliebt
> 
> ... ich möchte das von Titan-Carbon-Bike von Independent Fabrication --->
> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/i...8_1548crx.aspx
> ...



Bad Request


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Juni 2008)

@20_bandh:

Schön und selten. Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Wie bist du mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zufrieden?


----------



## IF006TD517 (11. Juni 2008)

zum independent fabrication titan-carbon LINK:

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/independent-fabrication/roadster-ti-ss/PRD_418288_1548crx.aspx

inkl. youtube video mit dem IF-chief...

kennt jemand von commencal den ti-rahmen (ltd. edition) hab das foto auf der homepage von commencal gefunden: 
leider vergriffen oder gottseidank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juni 2008)

Das commencal  

HÄSSLICH DIE AUSFALLER......


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Juni 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> zum independent fabrication titan-carbon LINK:
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/independent-fabrication/roadster-ti-ss/PRD_418288_1548crx.aspx
> 
> inkl. youtube video mit dem IF-chief...



.... DAS IST DOCH NUR DERSELBE LINK!     

.... ich wollte a) nen anderen   oder b) Bildchen vom IF Roadster   !!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Bad Request



... wieso denn bitte sehr???!!! *öllieberdiekette*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Juni 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Das commencal
> 
> HÄSSLICH DIE AUSFALLER......



... stimmt! *nachdemmottogewolltabernichtgekonntgemacht *giltauchfüranderesimzweifelsfall   *


----------



## Catsoft (11. Juni 2008)

Der commencal kommt vom üblichen Verdächtigen aus China. Sicher nicht schlecht, aber IMHO auch nicht besonders hübsch. Der Monostay ist IMHO nicht mit DK zu vergleichen und die Ausfaller finde ich schon an den Rahmen von Kona und Voodooo hässlich. Aber Geschmäcker sind hat verschieen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (11. Juni 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... habemich spontan verliebt
> 
> ... ich möchte das von Titan-Carbon-Bike von Independent Fabrication --->
> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/29er/i...8_1548crx.aspx
> ...



Weil dein Link dahinfürt!

Ketteistimmergutgeschmiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (11. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der commencal kommt vom üblichen Verdächtigen aus China. Sicher nicht schlecht, aber IMHO auch nicht besonders hübsch. Der Monostay ist IMHO nicht mit DK zu vergleichen und die Ausfaller finde ich schon an den Rahmen von Kona und Voodooo hässlich. Aber Geschmäcker sind hat verschieen.




ja der monostay ist mit Dekerf wirklich nicht zu vergleichen... eigentlich fast keiner...

... vor allem bei deinem Elysium hat dir Dekerf ja nen anderen Hinterbau IMPLANTiert oder ... ? PORNO pur.

jedenfalls bin ich am überlegen auch nen Dekerf zu ordern. 

denke ich flieg mal hin und by the way nehm ich ein paar andere teile mit Kent Eriksen und so... ( da mach ich dann nen thread auf) muss mal mein sparschwein schlachten...


----------



## 20_bandh (11. Juni 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> 20_Bandh
> 
> Das Rad gefällt (mir) sehr gut.
> 
> ...



@ cluso. die pedale sind eine vorläufige notlösung.

@jaypeare.  der rahmen wiegt 1495g , und ist aus US straight gauge (nicht butted) titan hergestellt. der rahmen wurde in der US von einem sehr bekannten rahmenschmied geschweißt (besser gehts nicht) . designed wurde der rahmen allerdings in Australien.

Cheers,

Dave




































ein 29" ti bushy - Leider nicht meins :-(


----------



## sHub3Rt (12. Juni 2008)

wie schonmal irgendwo hier früher gesagt: ich mag titan nicht^^ aber das 29"er da über mir, das ist ja mal sowas von sahne^^


----------



## Banzai (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

falls es noch nicht bekannt ist, IF Bikes scheint einen Deutschlandvertrieb zu haben. 

http://www.ifbikes.de/

Viel Spass 

Gruß

Banzai


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Juni 2008)

Klasse.
Leider noch ohne Preise oder Angabe von mgl. Händlern.


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Juni 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> 20_Bandh
> 
> Das Rad gefällt (mir) sehr gut.
> 
> ...



... strahler fehlen noch 

ciao
flo


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. Juni 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... stimmt! *nachdemmottogewolltabernichtgekonntgemacht *giltauchfüranderesimzweifelsfall   *



ich habe es mir lange verkniffen, aber es ist ja nicht zu ertragen - bist du älter als 12?

wenn ja, ist da irgendwas schiefgelaufen!


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es wieder mit vermehrt bilder und weniger gesabber...?


----------



## singlestoph (13. Juni 2008)

bilderbilderbilder ich gehmalsuchen

da hab ich alte vom serotta gefunden


----------



## KentE. (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Bilder vom Wiesmann Thurot Titan. Mich würden besonders detail Aufnahmen von den Schweißnähten interessieren.
Kann jemand etwas zur Qualität der Rahmen sagen bzw. wer ist im Besitz eines Wiesmann Rahmens.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (15. Juni 2008)

Aufnahmen von nem Wiesmann müsstest du hier im Thread finden.

Die Rahmen und der Service von Wiesmann sind meiner Ansicht nach über jeden (!) Zweifel erhaben. Der Junge versteht sein Handwerk.


----------



## schnuerle (16. Juni 2008)

Hasts wahrscheinlich eh schon gesehen.

Unter www.wiesmann-bikes.de

Rubrik: Produktion siehst Du Bildchen vom Thurot Titan.

Aber bitte hinten anstellen ;-)


----------



## tifreak (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde und DonTrailo entschuldige

Mich hat ein Luxemburger - IBC- Juenger per PN kontaktiert, wegen meiner
Kurbel-Naben Kombination am INDY-FAB..



Hab leider die Nachricht geloescht und weiss den Namen nichtmehr .

Falls er das sieht oder ihr ihn kennt bitte Kontakt herstellen- THanks

Gruss und erfuellt mir und DonTrailo jetzt bitte wieder Bilderwuensche


----------



## Singletrail (16. Juni 2008)

Dieses amerikanische Paar wurde an der Emme in der Zentralschweiz angetroffen:


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2008)

Die modernen Litespeed und Merlin Decals gefallen mir immer noch nicht, die Bikes sind aber absolute Sahnestücke.
Besonders das Merlin Fully...


----------



## redbaron-bmx (16. Juni 2008)

Na ja...ich steh ja nicht so auf gummi kuh (fully)  

...aber titan ist einfach mal der hammer und die bikes sowiso!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (16. Juni 2008)

redbaron-bmx schrieb:


> Na ja...ich steh ja nicht so auf gummi kuh (fully)
> 
> ...aber titan ist einfach mal der hammer und die bikes sowiso!




Gummi-Kuh ?! 
Geil, den Ausdruck kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Charly-Niota (16. Juni 2008)

Als "Gummi-Kuh" wurden bisher nur die alten BMW-Motorräder mit Kardanantrieb bezeichnet, die aufgrund ihrer technischen Auslegung beim Anfahren stark ausfederten und deshalb nicht als wirklich sportlich angesehen wurden.

Deshalb würde ich ein gut abgestimmtes Fully nicht so betiteln. Hardtails mit Eselskarren auf Grund fehlender Federung zu vergleichen, fällt ja hier auch keinem ein. Oder?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (16. Juni 2008)

muh?  
..iee ahhhh  iee ahhhh...

geht ja tierisch ab hier....

zum glück ist alles nur spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (17. Juni 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde und DonTrailo entschuldige
> 
> Mich hat ein Luxemburger - IBC- Juenger per PN kontaktiert, wegen meiner
> Kurbel-Naben Kombination am INDY-FAB..
> ...



Das war meine Wenigkeit .
Möchte an mein Speedhub-Bike die ENO bauen und nun wollte ich wissen welche Innenlagerlänge du (Tifreak) verbaut hast um auf die 54er Kettenlinie der Rohloff zu kommen und ob's ein Lager mit verstellbarer Kettenlinie ist (white Phantom Ti vielleicht ?)

vielen DAnk schonmal im voraus.

roland


----------



## strubbel (17. Juni 2008)

Nachdem in diesen Forum noch kein einziges Moots YBB Superlight abgebildet ist hier meines Bj.97 - passt fast schon zu den classic Bikes)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Juni 2008)

Na das üben wir nochmal 


Du musst das Foto erst hochladen, entweder in dein Fotoalbum hier im IBC, oder aber bei anderen Bilderhostern wie zb imageshack oder abload


----------



## oldman (17. Juni 2008)

Groesse M, recht seltener Fetzen, guter Zustand, gebraucht.... 
da ich mein Niota weggebe, darf das Hemdchen auch weg


----------



## redbaron-bmx (19. Juni 2008)

strubbel schrieb:


> Nachdem in diesen Forum noch kein einziges Moots YBB Superlight abgebildet ist hier meines Bj.97 - passt fast schon zu den classic Bikes)


Sexy! würde sich aber auch gut bei den classicc´s machen!....aber titan ist doch einfach zeitlos schön!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (21. Juni 2008)

paul schwaltwerk und umwerfer ... wie geil ist das denn  wie oft fährste damit? ist das 48 - 38 - 26? cook bros kurbeln oder cqp?

absolut schönes bike ... der sattel sieht etwas seltsam dran aus, ein flite wäre schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strubbel (21. Juni 2008)

Fahre ca. 2000 - 3000 km im Jahr. Der Sattel ist ein Flite mit dem Zusatz Mythos - ist bequemer als ein normaler ) . Die Kurbel ist eine PCB die Abstufung ist 48 - 38 -24


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2008)

@strubbel 

 gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## redbaron-bmx (22. Juni 2008)

...ich sag ja...SEXY!


----------



## damonsta (22. Juni 2008)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## Jörn Duensing (23. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein altes Rrewel.






Gruß Jörn


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. Juni 2008)

Ja wo isses denn?




Meinste das hier?


----------



## *adrenalin* (24. Juni 2008)

ich lese hier seit geraumer zeit mit und muß zugeben, daß mich dieser thread motiviert hat, über das thema titan mal intensiver nachzudenken. herausgekommen ist dabei das hier:


----------



## Fusion-Racer (24. Juni 2008)

Sehr geil


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Juni 2008)

Genial


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich lese hier seit geraumer zeit mit und muß zugeben, daß mich dieser thread motiviert hat, über das thema titan mal intensiver nachzudenken. herausgekommen ist dabei das hier:



wir freuen uns für dich!
 schön ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (25. Juni 2008)

Ach wie gut das Niemand weiß........das Syntace keine Freigabe für die Benutzung des Rohloff-Drehgriffs am Duraflite Carbon gibt


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

Wird schon im anderen Thread zum Bike diskutiert, er bastelt auch schon an einer Lösung


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Juni 2008)

Deer schrieb:


> Ach wie gut das Niemand weiß........das Syntace keine Freigabe für die Benutzung des Rohloff-Drehgriffs am Duraflite Carbon gibt



Ist doch Bumms fahren tuts jeder.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

Nur blöd WENN was passiert


----------



## HypnoKröte (25. Juni 2008)

Da seit bestehen der Drehgriffschalter noch nichts passiert ist, verlass ich mich in Zukunft auch noch drauf, außerdem muss man die nicht festknallen mit 6NM


----------



## Sumpfreiter (26. Juni 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gruss aus der ost-ch!
> also kauf marsch marsch!!



So, jetzt nur noch warten!


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juni 2008)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> So, jetzt nur noch warten!


----------



## strubbel (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben,
da meine Freundin in der Zwischenzeit fast auschließlich mein Moots YBB Superligt bewegt und ich nur noch mit einem meiner ALU oder Stahlhobel nebenher rad'l ist es nun an der Zeit für die Dame des Hauses auch so ein Rad zusammen zu bauen.

Möchte für Sie ein Litespeed Tellico, Unico oder Ocoee als Basis nehmen. Wer von euch hat mit einen dieser Rahmen  über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Bin schon auf eure Antworten gespannt )


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Hier mal etwas aus der Klassik/GT Ecke

GT Xizang mit RS Mag Ti und GT Hadley LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (27. Juni 2008)

Er schon wieder  

Immernoch traumhaft!!!


----------



## redbaron-bmx (27. Juni 2008)

apropos...schon wieder...



...ätsch.


----------



## Deer (28. Juni 2008)

Ach du meine Güte :kotz:

So sieht ein Ti-Bike aus:


----------



## IF006TD517 (28. Juni 2008)

immer wieder ein genuss...


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juni 2008)

Das Moots ist top, einfach, edel, zeitlos!

Beim Kocmo ist mit dem rot etwas zu heftig gearbeitet worden. Wirkt schon arg überladen.
Etwas dezenter hätte dem an sich schönen Rahmen gut getan.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (28. Juni 2008)

na ja zum glück sind geschäcker verschieden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Juni 2008)

Das Moots find' ich auch um Welten schöner (weil's einfach mal der Hammer is), das ex-U-Boot ist mir zu rot und wirkt nicht stimmig. Die Sid wirkt irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juni 2008)

Die SID geht ja noch bis auf die Decals, der Rest wirkt aber überfrachtet und der Rahmen kommt so null zur Geltung.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Juni 2008)

Glaub das sind die Nokon Züge die sind zuviel des guten?! 
Lichter runter, Schnellspanner vorne umdrehen, andere Pedale und es passt! Das ist bitte nur meinen Meinung! 
Bei der SID bin ich mir auch nicht sicher?! Was ist das für eine CNC Brücke???


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juni 2008)

Ja, die Nokons sind wirklich viel, mich stören die roten Decals an Rahmen und Gabel aber mehr...


----------



## IF006TD517 (28. Juni 2008)

der rote baron war ja auch nicht weiss oder lila...
passt schon!
ist 'ne gallerie... und das kocmo hat was von kokoschka. kunst so oder so.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juni 2008)

Ich find das Kocmo gut. Ist mal was anderes. Kunst soll ja schließlich polarisieren .

Das Moots ist toll, sehr schön stimmiger, dezenter Aufbau. Aber ein MTB mit ohne Federung und Schaltung ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier mal etwas aus der Klassik/GT Ecke
> 
> GT Xizang mit RS Mag Ti und GT Hadley LRS



heeeeeeeeeeeerlisch!  in den rahmen hab ich mich verliebt, als ich ihn zum ersten mal bei miss marunde gesehen hab... jummy! sind das noch okinal panaracer drauf?


----------



## AngryApe (30. Juni 2008)

imho sind vorallem die roten decals zufiel des guten, da dadurch 2 verschiedene rottöne in massen vertreten sind


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2008)

Jetzt noch die Schriften an der Kettenstrebe wech und ich finde es schön.

Aber dies ist nicht der Fertigmacher.... Wir wollen jetzt wieder Bilder sehen!


----------



## strubbel (30. Juni 2008)

strubbel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> da meine Freundin in der Zwischenzeit fast auschließlich mein Moots YBB Superligt bewegt und ich nur noch mit einem meiner ALU oder Stahlhobel nebenher rad'l ist es nun an der Zeit für die Dame des Hauses auch so ein Rad zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Möchte für Sie ein Litespeed Tellico, Unico oder Ocoee als Basis nehmen. Wer von euch hat mit einen dieser Rahmen  über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> ...




Glaub's ja fast gar nicht - kein Litespeed Fahrer hier im Forum der von seinen Erfahrugen berichten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strubbel (30. Juni 2008)

strubbel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> da meine Freundin in der Zwischenzeit fast auschließlich mein Moots YBB Superligt bewegt und ich nur noch mit einem meiner ALU oder Stahlhobel nebenher rad'l ist es nun an der Zeit für die Dame des Hauses auch so ein Rad zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Möchte für Sie ein Litespeed Tellico, Unico oder Ocoee als Basis nehmen. Wer von euch hat mit einen dieser Rahmen  über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> ...




Glaub's ja fast gar nicht - kein Litespeed Fahrer hier im Forum der von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann


----------



## xtcnrsteam (1. Juli 2008)

Hi,

also ich hab in Litespeed Ocoee. Tja, Erfahrungen...ich kanns schlecht vergleichen. Hatte vorher ein Giant NRS Fully und davor ein Baumarktrad...

Also: meins ist von 96. Ich habe es vor 4 Jahren gekauft und ziemlich leicht aufgebaut (9,4kg). Die Verarbeitung ist Top und der Rahmen sieht noch immer ziemlich fit aus. Es hat einige Stürze mitbekommen, hat sich aber nicht verzogen oder Dellen bekommen. Das Steuerrohr ist rcht lang was wohl damit zusammenhngt dass es noch für kurze Gabeln aus den 90ern ausgelegt ist. Ich habe ne 2003er SID Race mit 80mm verbaut und das passt noch. Ne 100mm Gabel würde ich aber nicht einbauen. Dann wird der Lenkwinkel zu flach... 
Ansonsten: Top Rahmen: Rohre wechseln den Durchmesser und die Wandstärke-das ist echt selten und ziemlich aufwändig. Rohre sind nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick. Rahmen ist vergleichsweise leicht (1,58kg bei 19 Zoll). Ausfallenden sind aufwändig aber nicht verspielt. Alles in allem: Ein Top Rahmen der obwohl aus den 90ern noch immer beeindruckt. Ich würde aber, hätte ich die Wahl, ein Tellico vorziehen. Das hat die gleiche Geometrie und die gleichen Ausfallenden, ist aber komplett aus 6AL4V Titanium (als einziges Titan MTB überhaupt komplett aus dem Zeug) und sauleicht (~1,4kg bei 19 Zoll).

Das Ding ist aber selten und demnach auch sehr teuer. Ocoees kann man schon ganz günstig aus den USA bekommen (meins ist aus Colorado Springs und hat ~350 Dollar gekostet).

Hoffe geholfe zu haben.

Viele Grüße: Hardy

Nochwas: es gibt keine Scheibenbremsaufnahmen oder Adapter für das Ocoee


----------



## kodak (2. Juli 2008)

Warum wuerdest Du 6AL4V Ti vorziehen? ... 

Ausfallenden und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sind meist aus diesem Material weil es eben haerter ist, aber man kann keine nahtlosen Rohre daraus ziehen und auch sonst ist es noch schwerer zu verarbeiten als "normales" Titan.

Nevi baut uebrigens auch aus komplettem 6AL4V, es sind 6-kant gefaltete Bleche die dann an der Lappung geschweisst werden. Auch alle Rohre sind runde Bleche mit Schweissnaht ... 

Scheibenbremsaufnahmen kann man einbauen lassen, Rewel macht das gern, genug Rahmen anderer Hersteller hingen in der Werkstatt fuer Umbauten oder Reparaturen ... 

Percy


----------



## cluso (2. Juli 2008)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> ist aber komplett aus 6AL4V Titanium (als einziges Titan MTB überhaupt komplett aus dem Zeug) und .



Das stimmt so nicht. Zumindestens von Moots gab es auch Räder mit dem Reynolds 6AL4V Rohrsatz und wie von Kodak bemerkt bieten auch andere Firmen so Rahmen an.



kodak schrieb:


> Warum wuerdest Du 6AL4V Ti vorziehen? ...
> 
> Ausfallenden und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen sind meist aus diesem Material weil es eben haerter ist, aber man kann keine nahtlosen Rohre daraus ziehen und auch sonst ist es noch schwerer zu verarbeiten als "normales" Titan.
> 
> Nevi baut uebrigens auch aus komplettem 6AL4V, es sind 6-kant gefaltete Bleche die dann an der Lappung geschweisst werden. Auch alle Rohre sind runde Bleche mit Schweissnaht ...



Die Vorteile von 6AL4V sind wohl auch eher theoretischer Natur. Da der einzig (?) nahtlose Rohrsatz von Reynolds ja wieder eingestellt ist muss man auf die vergleichsweise schwere Be- und Verarbeitung von Blechen zurückgreifen. 

Ob da das Material seine Vorteile vollauspielen kann ist meiner Ansicht nach fraglich.

Gruß


----------



## xtcnrsteam (2. Juli 2008)

Das Litespeed Tanasi hatte auch 6AL4V Titanium aber eben nur am Hauptrahmen, Der Hinterbau war aus dem klassischen Material. Ich nehme mal an dass es bei Moots ähnlich war. Das 6AL4V Titanium muss man wohl aus nem Blech rollen und dann verschweissen, ist wohl unendlich aufwändig...Das Tellico in komplett 6AL4V ist für mich einfach ein tierisch aufwändiger und ultraleichter Exot. Das wird er wohl auch immer bleiben und aus diesen, eigentlich nebensächlichen, "Kultgründen" würde ich das Tellico suchen.

Vom alten Obed würde ich allerdings die Finger lassen. Das war damals einfach das billigste Litespeed und man siehts ihm auch an. Die Rohre sind gerade und wechseln nicht den Durchmesser. Ob sie die Wandstärke wechseln weiss ich nicht. Die Ausfallenden sehen billig aus und Sitz und Kettenstreben sind gerade. Verglichen mit nem späten Ocoee wirts einfach billig. Würde ich nicht kaufen da man ein Ocoee zum gleichen Preis bekommen kann. 

Viel Glück bei der Suche. Ach und wenn das Budget etwas größer ist versuche ein Tanasi zu bekommen. Ich glaube dass wiegt unter 1,5kg in 19 Zoll und sieht einfach traumhaft aus, nicht wie diese neuen Teile mit den eckigen Rohren  100mm gabeln passen auch rein...


----------



## strubbel (2. Juli 2008)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Das Litespeed Tanasi hatte auch 6AL4V Titanium aber eben nur am Hauptrahmen, Der Hinterbau war aus dem klassischen Material. Ich nehme mal an dass es bei Moots ähnlich war. Das 6AL4V Titanium muss man wohl aus nem Blech rollen und dann verschweissen, ist wohl unendlich aufwändig...Das Tellico in komplett 6AL4V ist für mich einfach ein tierisch aufwändiger und ultraleichter Exot. Das wird er wohl auch immer bleiben und aus diesen, eigentlich nebensächlichen, "Kultgründen" würde ich das Tellico suchen.
> 
> Vom alten Obed würde ich allerdings die Finger lassen. Das war damals einfach das billigste Litespeed und man siehts ihm auch an. Die Rohre sind gerade und wechseln nicht den Durchmesser. Ob sie die Wandstärke wechseln weiss ich nicht. Die Ausfallenden sehen billig aus und Sitz und Kettenstreben sind gerade. Verglichen mit nem späten Ocoee wirts einfach billig. Würde ich nicht kaufen da man ein Ocoee zum gleichen Preis bekommen kann.
> 
> Viel Glück bei der Suche. Ach und wenn das Budget etwas größer ist versuche ein Tanasi zu bekommen. Ich glaube dass wiegt unter 1,5kg in 19 Zoll und sieht einfach traumhaft aus, nicht wie diese neuen Teile mit den eckigen Rohren  100mm gabeln passen auch rein...



Vielen Dank für die Info.
Meine Frau hat jedoch beschlossen, daß sie am liebsten das Moots hätte.
Das Bike ist hier auch schon abgelichtet. So wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben einen zweiten Moots YBB Superlight Rahmen für mich zu besorgen. Tja was macht Man(n) nicht alles für die Frauen


----------



## redbaron-bmx (3. Juli 2008)

he he..gute arbeit mit dem foto.. 
ja das mit den beiden verschiedenen rot tönen ist doof ..aber die aufkleberli waren nicht ganz so billig um sie einfach wieder abzurupfen.
und jaaaa...es ist ein bischen kitschig...aber meins.


----------



## subdiver (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte nun die Gelegenheit das neue Cube-Titanbike live zu sehen.
Schönes Bike, aber die Rahmenverarbeitung ist sehr mäßig und dem Material Titan unwürdig 
Ungleichmäßige Schweißnähte, Schweißraupen, schief angeschweißte 
Anbauteile für Bremse etc.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juli 2008)

Es gibt wohl verschiedene Qualitäten. Das Rad in Willingen und das von udo Bölts in Kirchzarten sahen ganz OK aus. Andere sind wohl nicht gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (5. Juli 2008)

....lohnt es sich denn überhaupt bei einem ti-rahmen ohne is2000/disc aufnahme eine 80mm Gabel zu montieren, da diese doch seinerzeit zumeist
eh auf max. 60mm (mag21) ausgelegt waren...oder ändert sich die geometrie
krass wegen der 2cm mehr?


----------



## forever (5. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich hatte nun die Gelegenheit das neue Cube-Titanbike live zu sehen.
> Schönes Bike, aber die Rahmenverarbeitung ist sehr mäßig und dem Material Titan unwürdig
> Ungleichmäßige Schweißnähte, Schweißraupen, schief angeschweißte
> Anbauteile für Bremse etc.



Fotos eines bekannten Board-Mitglieds hier sahen auch mäßig aus bei besagtem Cube...andere Bilder wiederrum sind ok..schwankt den die Qualität vom "Russen" Ti so sehr verarbeitungstechnisch? Wenn ja - wirklich eine Blamage für Cube....


----------



## forever (5. Juli 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> die vielen aufkleber vom merlin sehen grottig aus.
> die schwarzen kettenblätter passen auch nicht.


Der frühe 90er Jahre Merlin Schriftzug war schön anzusehen in weiss,
ebenso das Gelbe "Litespeed"....nunja....mitterweile finde ich das Logo
von Marin sogar auch nur noch grottig...


----------



## cluso (6. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> ....lohnt es sich denn überhaupt bei einem ti-rahmen ohne is2000/disc aufnahme eine 80mm Gabel zu montieren, da diese doch seinerzeit zumeist
> eh auf max. 60mm (mag21) ausgelegt waren...oder ändert sich die geometrie
> krass wegen der 2cm mehr?



Kommt darauf an. 

Welches Baujahr hat der Rahmen.

Bin mein 97/98 Serotta mit 80er Gabel gefahren und es ging. War halt ein wenig träger zu steuern aber immer noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## forever (6. Juli 2008)

Hi Cluso,

das weiß ich ja leider nicht, da der Rahmen einfach "blanko" ist, also Hersteller unbekannt.  Definitiv keine IS2000 Aufnahme, deswegen schon
ein paar Jahre alt.


----------



## subdiver (6. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> Fotos eines bekannten Board-Mitglieds hier sahen auch mäßig aus bei besagtem Cube...andere Bilder wiederrum sind ok..schwankt den die Qualität vom "Russen" Ti so sehr verarbeitungstechnisch? Wenn ja - wirklich eine Blamage für Cube....



Laut Cube wird der Rahmen in Italien geschweisst.
Mein Händler sagte, dass Cube mit dem Ti-Rahmen 
sehr viele Qualitätsprobleme hatte (oder hat ?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (6. Juli 2008)

Tja, hätten sie ihn mal lieber in Russland oder Taiwan schweißen lassen .

Schon schade, optisch macht das Cube richtig was her, mit den gepulverten Schriftzügen. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie die Qualitätsschwankungen schnellstens in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## forever (6. Juli 2008)

auch wenn es jetzt blasphemisch klingt - oder sich das Radon kaufen, was a) nicht nur billiger ist, sondern b) auch schöner aussieht, und von den teilen für's geld echt ok....wenn ich es mir nur leisten könnte.... =) nein, dann etwas richtiges.

Gut, gepulverte Logos kann man gleichermaßen als Vor- und Nachteil betrachten, ich finde es besser wenn man es nahtlos entfernen kann,
auch gefällt mir beim Cube das Fette Unterrohr nicht, auch -oder gerade deswegen- der Rahmen so steif ist...


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Juli 2008)

Also wenn man in der "günstigeren" Titan Liga shoppen möchte würde für mich nur eines der Van Nicholas in Frage kommen.
Selbstaufgebaut kommt einen das auch nicht teurer als das Radon, ist aber viel individueller...


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Juli 2008)

Oder gleich zu Rewel greifen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Juli 2008)

Ist natÃ¼rlich die edlere Variante,spielen aber in der Premium Liga.
Die Radon liegen bei 1100â¬ in der Standardvariante, Van Nicholas Zion sogar nur bei 799â¬ (!!!), bei Rewel geht der SpaÃ erst bei 1860â¬ los...
Da wird es schon bedeutend schwieriger fÃ¼r 2500-3000â¬ ein gescheites Bike aufzubauen...

Ging ja in den letzten Posts eher um vergleichbares zum Cube Titan.


----------



## kodak (7. Juli 2008)

... geht es nur darum das man Titan faehrt ist der Hersteller egal, moechte man Titan erfahren dann ist der Unterschied zwischen 799,- und hoeherpreisigen sehr wohl spuerbar, jetzt mal vom Massrahmen abgesehen ... schoen ist Titan immer aber man kauft es ja nicht fuer eine Saison oder bis zum naechsten Modellwechsel der Bikezeitschriften (Stahl-Titanal-Scandium-Carbon-Titan-???)

Percy


----------



## cluso (7. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> *Laut Cube wird der Rahmen in Italien geschweisst.*
> Mein Händler sagte, dass Cube mit dem Ti-Rahmen
> sehr viele Qualitätsprobleme hatte (oder hat ?).



Ja bei einer recht bekannten Titanfirma. 

Momentan wäre auch Radon mein Favorit in der Liga.


----------



## ottmar (7. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich die edlere Variante,spielen aber in der Premium Liga.
> Die Radon liegen bei 1100 in der Standardvariante, Van Nicholas Zion sogar nur bei 799 (!!!), bei Rewel geht der Spaß erst bei 1860 los...
> Da wird es schon bedeutend schwieriger für 2500-3000 ein gescheites Bike aufzubauen...
> 
> Ging ja in den letzten Posts eher um vergleichbares zum Cube Titan.



an dieser Stelle der übliche Hinweis: der Preis auf der VN-homepage ist ein Netto-Preis!
in Deutschland zahlst Du mit 19 % Umsatzsteuer am Ende 951  für den günstigsten Rahmen.
nicht mehr ganz so billig, aber immer noch sehr konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ging ja in den letzten Posts eher um vergleichbares zum Cube Titan.



Lag der Rahmen solo nicht auch bei knapp 2000? Oder bin ich da gerade auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## cluso (7. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Lag der Rahmen solo nicht auch bei knapp 2000? Oder bin ich da gerade auf dem Holzweg?



Stimmt einzeln sind die Dinger sehr teuer (gemacht).

In der Preisklasse spielen ja schon wieder Rewel, Nevi und Kocmo mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juli 2008)

Genau. Deshalb hatte ich da oben ja auch Rewel ins Spiel gebracht


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juli 2008)

Dachte es geht um die KomplettlÃ¶sung und der Cube ist eh Hoffnungslos Ã¼berteuert.

Was Van Nicholas angeht sind die Preis auch nicht ganz korrekt.
Es gibt genÃ¼gend HÃ¤ndler wie z.B. Cicli nahe Rosenheim, die die Rahmen auch fÃ¼r die genannten 799â¬ anbieten.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juli 2008)

Das ist natürlich ein Wort, zumal die VN auch echt gut gemacht zu sein scheinen.

Bei dem Preis braucht Cube den Rahmen eigentlich gar nicht einzeln anzubieten, wer soll den kaufen? Nix gegen Cube, ich mag die Marke, aber für 2000 Ocken nen Cube-Rahmen, dem dann - Qualität hin oder her - das Brot-und-Butter-Image anhaftet? Die würde ich dann lieber in  sowas  investieren. 

Hätte wenn und aber, leisten kann ich es mir eh nicht. Aber träumen ist ja erlaubt .


----------



## schlupp (7. Juli 2008)

Was CUBE angeht: So wartet mal auf die Eurobike oder schaut mal kritisch beim Transalp auf den einen oder anderen Fahrer. Es wird sich etwas ändern für 2009.

Nur ein klein wenig Geduld!

So long
LG


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juli 2008)

Exakt.
Ich überlege auch noch...
Wenn ich dieses Jahr mal die Händlerhürden überwinde und endlich ein neues Bike als Grundlage bekomme (läuft momentan auf ein Quantec oder Fatmodul hinaus) soll nächstes Jahr zu den guten Komponenten ein gescheiter Rahmen stossen, da dann endlich mehr Geld vorhanden ist...

Der Van Nicholas würde mich schon sehr reizen, zumal er für den Preis schöner und zeitloser als viele der hochpreisigeren Alumodelle ist...

@ schlupp: Inwiefern? Design? Qualität?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Stimmt einzeln sind die Dinger sehr teuer (gemacht).
> 
> In der Preisklasse spielen ja schon wieder Rewel, Nevi und Kocmo mit.



Warum sollte Nevi sich auch selber den Preis versauen


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Warum sollte Nevi sich auch selber den Preis versauen



Stimmt natürlich, dann sollten sie aber auch dem Preis angemessene und vor allem gleichbleibende Qualität abliefern . (Aber so kann man die Konkurrenz natürlich auch klein halten, fragt sich nur wie lange Cube dabei mitspielt.)

@schlupp: Mach mich glücklich und sage mir, dass der Sting-Rahmen für nächstes Jahr 500-600 Gramm abspeckt .


----------



## schlupp (7. Juli 2008)

@Tyler: Beides ;-) Ich habe das TA Rad von Udo Bölts schon gesehen!!!

@Jaypeare: Lass dich überraschen! 7 weeks left!

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juli 2008)

Was!!!! Das sind preise ohne Mehrwertsteuer???? Die müssen D......sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juli 2008)

schlupp schrieb:


> @Tyler: Beides ;-) Ich habe das TA Rad von Udo Bölts schon gesehen!!!



Nicht erzählen, wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## kodak (7. Juli 2008)

ist kein Spyshot vom Cube aber mal wieder etwas Bildmaterial ;-) .... die Stahlgabel durfte nun endlich auch einem sinnvollerem Modell weichen, die On-One ist nicht leicht (900g) aber sehr sauber verarbeitet und ich habe keine Angst wegen Flex/Bruch (wer kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wer sie geschweisst hat? XACD alias Spicer ist es nicht, deren Gabeln wiegen deutlich weniger, dafuer brechen sie schon mal :-( )

geaendert werden noch Kurbel ---> SLX ... Flaschenhalter ---> HILFEAUFRUF an das Forum (der Titanflaschenhalter ist leider gebrochen, nein war kein King) ... Bremsschlauch vorn ---> muss unbedingt gekuerzt werden







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Percy (ja es ist ein 96" falls jemand sich ueber die Optik wundert, dafuer eben keine Federgabel mehr ;-)


----------



## yemajah (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo kennt eigentlich jemand das H&H Teamrad aus den 90ern? Taugt das was?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juli 2008)

Warum SLX? Wegen des dazupassenden finishes?


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie gefällt mir der Look überhaupt nicht.
Entweder komplett 29er oder 26er, der Mischmasch sieht irgendwie wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt aus...
Die Gabel muß zwar bei Titan wegen der Steifigkeit so großdimensioniert sein, passt aber auch eher nicht zum filigranen Hinterbau mit den geschwungenen Streben.


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Juli 2008)

Sry, aber das Rewel sieht gruselig aus. Sowas hat der Rahmen nicht verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (8. Juli 2008)

@hannibal
genau ... im Herbst sind die Blaetter eh runter, die XTR war mir als Verschleissteil zu teuer und so die SLX dann eben ...

@tyler1977
fuer 29" komplett bin ich zu klein und Federgabel kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, ein 26" VR faehrt aber deutlich schlechter ... Gabel hatte ich vorher eine schlanke Stahl, war aber auch nicht so ... das Wichtigste sind fuer mich die Fahreigenschaften, die buegeln fuer mich so etwas aus ;-)

@Jaypeare
soll ja auch kein massentaugliches Bike sein, ein wenig polarisieren und vor allem soll es fahren ;-)

Percy


----------



## deuragnerag (8. Juli 2008)

Passt zu mir........
URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-782862/IMG_5904.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## owdtaucher (8. Juli 2008)

deuragnerag schrieb:


> Passt zu mir........
> URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-782862/IMG_5904.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> ...



super rad und wie bist du mit den reifen zufrieden? Welche breite fährst du, 2,25?


----------



## deuragnerag (8. Juli 2008)

@ owdtaucher

ich wohne in der norddeutschen Tiefebene, komme daher mit weniger Gripp
gut zurecht. Habe aber inzwischen auf Dimension 2,1 gewechselt.


----------



## darkdog (8. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein schon etwas älteres Rad


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juli 2008)

Schön!


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juli 2008)

super!


----------



## damonsta (8. Juli 2008)

Das Rocky ist extrem geil!


----------



## Fezzä__ (9. Juli 2008)

Hammergeil!!! Gratuliere!!


----------



## MisterXT (9. Juli 2008)

yemajah schrieb:


> Hallo kennt eigentlich jemand das H&H Teamrad aus den 90ern? Taugt das was?




Na ja, schlecht ist es nicht. Zur damaligen Zeit wurden ein paar von unseren Fahrern vom Herrn Hummelsiep gesponsert und waren doch sehr erfolgreich auf den Bikes. Aber ob das an den Rahmen lag?
Geschweisst wurden die Dinger im Osten, was man auch sieht, die Geo ist eben aus den 90ern, was man spürt aber kaputt haben unsere Wahnsinnigen keins gebracht.
Einer von uns fährt den Rahmen heut noch, ist letztes (?) Jahr sogar den Marathon in Garmisch damit mitgefahren und auch sonst noch viel damit unterwegs.

Ich wüsste da sogar einen Händler im süddeutschen Raum, der noch einen NOS- Rahmen rumhängen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2008)

WOW da gehoert eigentlich (trotz spacerturm) eine FSK18 beschraenkung drauf... hammer!


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr Sehr schön und vor allem wirklich selten!


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Juli 2008)

ohhhhhhh... beim rocky, merke ich das ich älter geworden bin... schwärmm für ne verdammt gute zeit a.d!
 GREAT


----------



## Dynatechrider (10. Juli 2008)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Na ja, schlecht ist es nicht. Zur damaligen Zeit wurden ein paar von unseren Fahrern vom Herrn Hummelsiep gesponsert und waren doch sehr erfolgreich auf den Bikes. Aber ob das an den Rahmen lag?
> Geschweisst wurden die Dinger im Osten, was man auch sieht, die Geo ist eben aus den 90ern, was man spürt aber kaputt haben unsere Wahnsinnigen keins gebracht.
> Einer von uns fährt den Rahmen heut noch, ist letztes (?) Jahr sogar den Marathon in Garmisch damit mitgefahren und auch sonst noch viel damit unterwegs.
> 
> Ich wüsste da sogar einen Händler im süddeutschen Raum, der noch einen NOS- Rahmen rumhängen hat.


Hallo MR. XT,

da ich ein Fan von Titanexoten bin würde mich der Händler interessieren. Der Rahmen ist am Ausfallende meinem Centurion by Sandvic ähnlich, kann es sein das er dort gebaut wurde?

Danke und Gruß 

Dynatechrider


----------



## Dynatechrider (10. Juli 2008)

Meine deutsche Antwort zum Rocky Mountain Titan, wurde angeblich bei Sandvic in den USA geschweist. Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 93/94 und wurde von mir 1996 mit einer der erste Judy's aufgebaut, 1997 wurde diese dann von einer SX Ti  ersetzt.


----------



## MisterXT (10. Juli 2008)

Schau mal in meine Signatur. Der erste Sponsor, dort unter Top- Angebote.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juli 2008)

Mal ein, zwei Kommentare dazu: Die Schweißnähte sind nicht so schön wie bei Moots und Co., aber die machen ja auch extra Sichtnähte drüber. Das Pulver auf dem Titan is eigentlich auch nicht mein Ding, aber wenn ich das Rad in ein paar Jahren mal komplett zerlege, werde ich evt. einen Teil der Decals abbeizen... Aber mir gefällt er so auch sehr gut. Der Rahmen fühlt sich im Tretlagerbereich steif an, trotzdem fährt er sich im Vergleich zu meinem Alu Bike komfortabel, beste Mischung, wie ich finde. Das Rad an sich ist rel. schwer, 11,2 kg, aber der Rahmen hat Potential mit 1450 g. Ihr seht ja selbst, F-139, Duraflite 2014, time Pedale, Nobbys und DT LRS mit über 1820 g, da is noch einiges drin.  Für Gewichtswiener gibts ja die XTR Version. 
Ich bin mal gespannt, in welchen Stückzahlen der Rahmen dieses und die nächste Jahre auf den Markt kommt, er hat Klassiker-Potential. Selten ist er bisher auf jeden Fall. Und bei allem Respekt, ich finde von den bekannten Firmen zur Zeit lediglich den Rigor Mootis schön, und der ist einfach schweineteuer.... Zu teuer, wie ich finde. Der Seven, den ich gesehen habe, der hat für seinen Preis eine beschissene Zugführung und bei Merlin käme lediglich ein Klassiker in Frage, nichts aktuelles. 
Von allen aktuellen Titan Rahmen gehört der Cube vom Gesamtbild mit zu den schönsten.


----------



## faketreee (14. Juli 2008)

Nett, doch. Was kostet der Rahmen denn? Wusste bis eben gar nicht, dass es auch von Cube Titan gibt.  Aber ich bin sowieso nicht ganz up-to-date.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen kostet Liste mit Klemme und StÃ¼tze (allerdings nicht die Thomson) 2000 â¬, das Komplettrad 3000 â¬. 
Wie gesagt, das hier ist verÃ¤ndert: XT Kassette, Shifter (vorher LX) und XT Down Swing Umwerfer, Time Pedale statt Eggbeater mxr, Nobby Nics, Thomson StÃ¼tze, Flite Alpes (immerhin 70 g leichter als der Aliante), WCS Griffe, XLC Barends und bald tune Schnellspanner und King Cage. Die hÃ¤Ãlichen Aufkleber von den Felgen sind inzwischen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das Cube von der Erscheinung gut  Die Schweißnähte sind ein ganz eigenes Thema.


----------



## cluso (14. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Mal ein, zwei Kommentare dazu: Die Schweißnähte sind nicht so schön wie bei Moots und Co., aber die machen ja auch extra Sichtnähte drüber.ich finde von den bekannten Firmen zur Zeit lediglich den Rigor Mootis schön, und der ist einfach schweineteuer....
> Von allen aktuellen Titan Rahmen gehört der Cube vom Gesamtbild mit zu den schönsten.



Ist das sicher mit den Sichtnähten bei Moots oder ein "Gerücht". Wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht wie da 2 Nähte übereinander gelegt werden sollten beziehungsweise wie da Platz für sein soll. 

Jepp, Moots ist teuer, aber das Cube ist wirklich schick. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juli 2008)

Ich mach bei Gelegenheit und gutem Licht Detailfotos, dann könnt Ihr euch die Schweißnähte mal ansehen...


----------



## oldman (14. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> *Ist das sicher mit den Sichtnähten bei Moots oder ein "Gerücht".* Wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht wie da 2 Nähte übereinander gelegt werden sollten beziehungsweise wie da Platz für sein soll.
> 
> Jepp, Moots ist teuer, aber das Cube ist wirklich schick.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit.



is'n Gerücht...


----------



## cluso (14. Juli 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> is'n Gerücht...



Hab ich mir doch auch gedacht.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hab ich mir doch auch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juli 2008)

Ist mir zwar nicht ganz klar, wie z.B. das Foto vom Steuerrohr dies belegt, aber Moots Nähte sind ohne Zweifel wunderschön, davor muss man den Hut ziehen, wenn man Geschmack hat.


----------



## cluso (14. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Verarbeitungsbilder.

1x Moots 2x Serotta.














@Don


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Juli 2008)

Kennt ihr den COVE Titan Rahmen oder fährt den wer von euch? Oder wie ist die Verarbeitung von den?

Gruß


----------



## singlestoph (14. Juli 2008)

man kann aus diesen rahmen immer noch hässliche räder zusammenbauen wenn man will


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juli 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den COVE Titan Rahmen oder fährt den wer von euch? Oder wie ist die Verarbeitung von den?
> 
> Gruß



Auf der Cove Homepage steht "Made by Lightspeed"   peinlich, peinlich


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2008)

Warum ist das peinlich wenn Cove das sagt? Sind wenigstens ehrlich und sagen wo es herkommt ... ist auch kein Geheimnis das die Handjobs aus Taiwan kommen und in Canada nur Farbe bekommen ;-)
Cove ist kein richtiger Hersteller, ist mehr ein Fahrradladen mit eigener Linie ... 
Was stimmt denn nun am Geruecht das Nevi die Cube Rahmen bruzelt? 

Percy (Schweissnaehte sind nun mal ein gewisses Aushaengeschild ... egal welches Metall da verbastelt wird ... )


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Auf der Cove Homepage steht "Made by Lightspeed"   peinlich, peinlich



Versteh ich jetzt auch nicht! Litespeed ist doch ne Top Marke!? Ist doch besser als Made in China?


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich find's auch vollkommen OK, daß Cove dazu steht und offen damit umgeht.
Peinlich ist's doch eher wenn man wie z.B. Rocky Mountain als Hersteller erster Stunde erst nach langem Gerödel zu einem Statement kommt und zugibt, daß man Teile der Produktion ausgelagert hat.


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Juli 2008)

Jungs! Die Firma, die die Cove Rahmen schweißt, heißt Litespeed. 
Und der Link auf der Cove Homepage führt dahin: http://litespeed.com/ Die Tatsache, das Litespeed Rahmen für Cove baut ist natürlich überhaupt nicht peinlich. Ich fand nur den Rechtschreibfehler witzig, weil drei Zeilen weiter oben schreiben sie' s ja auch richtig...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

Habs schon ausgebessert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. Juli 2008)

Das Cove kommt von Anfang an von Litespeed und ist derzeit preislich bei Chainreactions der Hammer...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

Der Cove Handjob XC ist auch der Hammer! Obwohl er diese Woche teurer geworden ist! Hat vorher ca. 420.- Euro gekostet.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juli 2008)

Ist der Laden zu empfehlen?
Haben ja einige schöne Angebote...


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juli 2008)

Dazu gibts  unter "Sonstige Bikethemen" einen Faden. Ist machmal ein wenig langsam und die Kommunikation ist nicht die beste, aber bei mir waren die Lieferungen immer OK.


----------



## strubbel (15. Juli 2008)

Habt a mal die web adresse von COVE?


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Dazu gibts  unter "Sonstige Bikethemen" einen Faden. Ist machmal ein wenig langsam und die Kommunikation ist nicht die beste, aber bei mir waren die Lieferungen immer OK.



Bei mir gab es bisher auch keinerlei Beanstandungen.



strubbel schrieb:


> Habt a mal die web adresse von COVE?



Drei Sekunden harte Arbeit unter Zuhilfenahme von google...

http://www.covebike.com/


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juli 2008)

EV IRRE ICH MICH , doch haben cove nicht ne eigenwillige geometrie bei ihren ht,s??


----------



## JDEM (15. Juli 2008)

Die sind eher als Allmountain HTs ausgelegt, also für längere Gabeln. 
Das Stahl HT hat ja noch was, aber der Titanrahmen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, da gibt es in dem Preisbereich wesentlich schöneres: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soda (kommt natürlich auch nicht an nen 3-4K  Rahmen heran)!


----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

...einmal eine frage an die Titanium Experten an dieser Stelle - welcher Ti-Rahmen ist im oberen Rahmendreieck quasi "gemufft"? Kann dazu im Web
leider nichts finden...Fotos habe ich (noch) nicht, weil derzeit meine Cam
defekt ist. 

Grüße
M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Also wenn man in der "günstigeren" Titan Liga shoppen möchte würde für mich nur eines der Van Nicholas in Frage kommen.
> Selbstaufgebaut kommt einen das auch nicht teurer als das Radon, ist aber viel individueller...



Da hast Du Recht! Der Rahmen kostet 1000 EUR mit MwSt, und ist einfach
viel schöner als das Radon Standard Teil für 1099 EUR...außerdem viel
individueller. Wahrscheinlich habe ich derzeit einen NoName Ti-Rahmen,
wie es aussieht...aber es zumindest einmal ein Anfang...wird sicher ewig
dauern bis das Ding mal fahrbar ist...leider nur mit V-Brakes...

Der Zion Rahmen gefällt mir schon sehr lange, nur derzeit einfach nicht
zu finanzieren, leider...







Und beim Tuareg finde ich die hintere Verbindung zum Sitzrohr einfach
zu dünn irgendwie....da hätte ich Angst es geht irgendwann zu Bruch,
so filigran wie das gemacht ist...vielleicht wird's ja mal noch ein Seven,
Lynskey oder DeKerf bis ich 40 bin...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.. =)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die sind eher als Allmountain HTs ausgelegt, also für längere Gabeln.
> Das Stahl HT hat ja noch was, aber der Titanrahmen gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, da gibt es in dem Preisbereich wesentlich schöneres: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soda (kommt natürlich auch nicht an nen 3-4K  Rahmen heran)!



Na ja, wesentlich schöner? Schau dir mal das erste Foto links oben an und zwar die Verstärkungen am Steuerrohr!? Sehr schön ist das nicht.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> .vielleicht wird's ja mal noch ein Seven,
> Lynskey oder DeKerf bis ich 40 bin...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.. =)



Ich hab auch länger als bis 40 für mein DK Ti gebraucht... Ich hätte es schon viel früher machen sollen!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht! Der Rahmen kostet 1000 EUR mit MwSt, ...



Wie gesagt auch inkl. Mwst. günstiger zu bekommen


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2008)

40 scheint so eine magische Zahl zu sein ... mein Rewel kam auch zum 40. ;-)

Ach Catsoft, frueher haetten wir es vielleicht nicht so zu schaetzen gewusst was wir bewegen ... das DeKerf schaust Du dir auch mit 80 noch liebevoll an, streichelst die Schweissnaehte und hast wunderschoene Erinnerungen an den Tag wo Du es bestellt hast ... das Auspacken ... der Aufbau ... die erste Ausfahrt ... eben unverlaenglich.

Percy


----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

@Tyler - wo denn? *fg* 

@Catsoft - Ti war schon immer mein Traum..seit Ende der 80er....sieht einfach geil
aus, ist alterungs/wertbeständig und hält eigentlich (fast) ein Leben lang...sollte man meinen - eben eine Anschaffung für dergleichen. 

@All

Ich weiß zwar, daß jetzt sehr viele die Nase sicherlich rümpfen werden...aber...kann
mir jemand von Euch vielleicht verraten, welcher Herrsteller es sein könnte von dem 
Teil hier? Ich tippe mal auf NoName... =) egal...


























Auch wenn es China-Mist sein sollte - ich will es wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juli 2008)

Sufu 

Steht hier schon im Thread. Cicli Corsa bei Rosenheim z.B.!
Hatte noch einen anderen Shop in Süddeutschland per google gefunden, der den Rahmen auch für knapp über 800 anbietet.


----------



## kodak (15. Juli 2008)

@forever
ein Fall fuer das Classic Forum ;-)

der Rahmen ist spaetestens Mitte der 90-iger geschweisst, Canti Gegenhalter, angeschweisste Sattelklemme ... die Sache mit dem dickeren Rohr als Verstaerkung war damals nicht unueblich, die Schweissnaehte sehen sauber aus ... 

Percy


----------



## forever (15. Juli 2008)

Sorry Guys - ich hab oft gesucht aber nie gefunden!


----------



## jörgl (15. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts denn aus..... darf man hier auch Nicht-MTB-Rahmen posten oder ist das hier eine geschlossene Gesellschaft? (in meinem Fall ein DiscOnly-Cyclocrosser)


----------



## faketreee (15. Juli 2008)

Ein Cyclocrosser ist ja auch ein Cross-Gerät - also her damit!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juli 2008)

Und: Titan ist Titan


----------



## forever (16. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab auch länger als bis 40 für mein DK Ti gebraucht... Ich hätte es schon viel früher machen sollen!



Danke, das macht mir Mut...zumal ich derzeit echt wenig finanz. für MTBs sowie Parts ausgeben kann.  

Eine andere Frage - ich weiß das ich eher zum Ti-Rahmen im Classic Forum
hätte nachfragen sollen, aber ich finde leider absolut keine Infos zu diesem
Ding...habe heute beim Hersteller tel. angefragt, wie es denn aussieht, ob
man noch Decals dafür bekommt..ok Understatement ist auch schön, 
aber ich hätte gerne doch die Passenden Rahmenaufkleber - falls es diese
noch irgendwie/-wo geben sollte. Zumindest die Schweißnähte gefallen mir
und sehen schön aus....das Oberrohr scheint auch recht lange zu sein,
gemessen habe ich es aber noch nicht...ein MTB ist auch ein Sportgerät,
und da sollte man nicht aufrecht drauf sitzen wie Oma auf ihrem Holland-Rad.


----------



## homrich (16. Juli 2008)

Ich schaue mir (mit Ehrfurcht  die Titanium-Gallerie an, seit es sie gibt.
Als alter Biker träumt man natürlich davon, einen solchen Rahmen zu besitzen. In der 31. KW wird sich dieser Traum erfüllen und mein TI-Rahmen wird geliefert.
Es wird nichts besonderes sein, keiner wird den Rahmenbauer kennen (CRISP-Titanium), aber das Teil wurde nach meinen Vorgaben gefertigt und ist somit ein Unikat! Sobald ich ihn habe, werde ich berichten...falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## oldman (16. Juli 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir (mit Ehrfurcht  die Titanium-Gallerie an, seit es sie gibt.
> Als alter Biker träumt man natürlich davon, einen solchen Rahmen zu besitzen. In der 31. KW wird sich dieser Traum erfüllen und mein TI-Rahmen wird geliefert.
> Es wird nichts besonderes sein, keiner wird den Rahmenbauer kennen (CRISP-Titanium), aber das Teil wurde nach meinen Vorgaben gefertigt und ist somit ein Unikat! Sobald ich ihn habe, werde ich berichten...falls Interesse besteht.



crisp ist was ganz feines, er ist ein grossartiger schweisser.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Juli 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> 40 scheint so eine magische Zahl zu sein ... mein Rewel kam auch zum 40. ;-)
> 
> Ach Catsoft, frueher haetten wir es vielleicht nicht so zu schaetzen gewusst was wir bewegen ... das DeKerf schaust Du dir auch mit 80 noch liebevoll an, streichelst die Schweissnaehte und hast wunderschoene Erinnerungen an den Tag wo Du es bestellt hast ... das Auspacken ... der Aufbau ... die erste Ausfahrt ... eben unverlaenglich.
> 
> Percy



Ahhhhh.... ich bin auch bald 40ig und hab noch keinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (16. Juli 2008)

Hier mal mein altes Titan. 

GT Xizang aus 1990/ 91 






















Ich bekenne hier öffentlich, dass es nur bei guter Witterung bewegt wird.  Bei Schlammschlachten muss mein Zaskar herhalten. 

Tom


----------



## Fezzä__ (16. Juli 2008)

Schön! sehr schön!!

...Ist es nicht faszinierend, dass ein Titan-Bike eigentlich immer gut aussieht?!! Egal, ob alt, ob neu, ob poliert, gebürstet, ja, sogar lackiert oder gepulvert.... classic-geometrie oder modern.... mit schwarzen, silbernen oder bunten Anbauteilen...starr, HT oder Fully.....SSP, Getriebenabe oder Kassette..... es sieht einfach (fast-) IMMER GEIL aus! 

Ich freue mich für JEDEN der sich als Titan-Fahrer über Fahreigenschaften, Optik und alle anderen Vorzüge freuen darf. (MIT FREU!!)


----------



## cluso (16. Juli 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> Es wird nichts besonderes sein, keiner wird den Rahmenbauer kennen (CRISP-Titanium), Sobald ich ihn habe, werde ich berichten...falls Interesse besteht.



Untschätz mal das Forum nicht was das kennen betrifft. 

"Falls Interesse besteht".

Da fragst du noch..  Her damit.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2008)

Das xizang ist ja mal wieder der hammer... in den rahemn hab ich mich mit 15verliebt, aber ich befuerchte ich werde wohl keinen mehr bekommen ;(((


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juli 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir (mit Ehrfurcht  die Titanium-Gallerie an, seit es sie gibt.
> Als alter Biker träumt man natürlich davon, einen solchen Rahmen zu besitzen. In der 31. KW wird sich dieser Traum erfüllen und mein TI-Rahmen wird geliefert.
> Es wird nichts besonderes sein, keiner wird den Rahmenbauer kennen (CRISP-Titanium), aber das Teil wurde nach meinen Vorgaben gefertigt und ist somit ein Unikat! Sobald ich ihn habe, werde ich berichten...falls Interesse besteht.



Crisp ist hier durchaus ein Begriff. Und schon was Besonderes!


----------



## jörgl (16. Juli 2008)

faketreee schrieb:


> Ein Cyclocrosser ist ja auch ein Cross-Gerät - also her damit!





Catsoft schrieb:


> Und: Titan ist Titan



Also gut....

Gestern frisch eingetroffen und mal so grob zusammengesteckt.....

[URL=http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/10356]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juli 2008)

Ein 29ziger  Willkommen!


----------



## jörgl (16. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ein 29ziger



So kann man es auch sagen.....


----------



## kodak (16. Juli 2008)

@homrich
CRISP ist nicht irgendwer oder gar ein NoName ... wir duerfen gespannt sein was uns praesentiert wird ... es ist nicht wichtig wie oft man den Namen im Forum oder gar in einer Zeitung lesen kann, bei Kunstwerken zaehlt die Liebe zum Detail, die Feinheiten die den Unterschied ausmachen ... CRISP zaehlt dazu ...

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (16. Juli 2008)

mal sehen wie ein moots in rot aussieht....


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juli 2008)

So liebe Leute, hier sind die Detailaufnahmen vom Cube hpt.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung, aber auf mich wirken die Schweissnähte eher unschön.


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Juli 2008)

wie Du meinst


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Juli 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung, aber auf mich wirken die Schweissnähte eher unschön.



Stimmt, da muss ich dir recht geben!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

ist es gemein wenn man sagt, dass das CUBE etwas billig aussieht? 

und Lackschutzfolie auf Titan geht nun mal gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ist es gemein wenn man sagt, dass das CUBE etwas billig aussieht?
> 
> und Lackschutzfolie auf Titan geht nun mal gar nicht!



nee, das ist nicht gemein  
Ich bin anderer Meinung. 
Doch, Lackschutzfolie geht


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Also gut....
> 
> Gestern frisch eingetroffen und mal so grob zusammengesteckt.....
> 
> ...


Sehr schön!  

Scheint ein grosser Rahmen zu sein (langer Monostay). Die Gabel gefällt mir auch super (viel besser als der etwas plump wirkende Flaschenhalter). Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das komplette Rad fertig aussehen wird. Unbedingt weitere Fotos posten!  

Für meinen Geschmack sind's etwas viele Aufkleber. Dass es ein Moots ist, muss man ja nicht gleich in die welt hinausschreien... an Vorbau und Sattelstütze würde ich sie wohl entfernen.


----------



## sHub3Rt (17. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ist es gemein wenn man sagt, dass das CUBE etwas billig aussieht?



was meinstn du damit?


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Juli 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Scheint ein grosser Rahmen zu sein (langer Monostay). Die Gabel gefällt mir auch super (viel besser als der etwas plump wirkende Flaschenhalter). Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das komplette Rad fertig aussehen wird. Unbedingt weitere Fotos posten!
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack sind's etwas viele Aufkleber. Dass es ein Moots ist, muss man ja nicht gleich in die welt hinausschreien... an Vorbau und Sattelstütze würde ich sie wohl entfernen.



Ja, richtig, um nicht gleich in die welt hinaus zu schreien, dass der Rahmen ein Moots ist, sollte man dringend die Aufkleber von Sattelstütze und Vorbau entfernen. 
Laß den Flaschenhalter, paßt eins a dazu. Sorgen würde mir eher darüber machen, ob die Elox-Rottöne harmonieren, aber das wurde sicher bedacht


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> was meinstn du damit?


Ich meine damit, dass die Schweissnähte nicht gerade brilliant aussehen. Siehe z.B. die obere Kettenstrebenverbindung oder die Versteifung der hinteren SB-Aufnahme. Renomierte Titanschmieden liefern da ganz andere Arbeitsqualität. Zudem finde ich die Lackierung nicht sehr stilvoll. Weiss mag derzeit wohl gross in Mode sein, doch auf Titan finde ich persönlich weiss ziemlich unpassend. Wenn Farbe zu Titan, dann wirklich eine Farbe, etwas Kräftiges, nicht eine Nicht-Farbe.

Na ja, das Bike ist wohl aus Titan gemacht, doch es versprüht irgendwie kein Flair was eben viele Titanbikes erst wirklich ausmacht. Beim CUBE fehlt mir der "Kunstwerk-Touch".

Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung zu Nebensächlichkeiten. Ich wünsche dem Besitzer viel Spass damit und hoffe, dass es sich wunderbar fährt. Dann ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hier mal mein altes Titan.
> 
> GT Xizang aus 1990/ 91
> 
> ...


Falls das Xizang trotzdem mal dreckig wird... darf ich es dann sauberlecken?   

Originaler geht's wohl nicht mehr. Ein echter Jugendtraum... einfach super, super schön!


----------



## kodak (17. Juli 2008)

sorry aber das Cube das wirklich so ausliefert ist wenig schoen :-(

Bitte nicht die Aufnahmen zeigen wo es gut aussieht aber so etwas






geht ja nun mal wirklich nicht (Sattelstrebe). Der Sinn von Lackschutzfolie an einem Titanrad erschliesst sich mir auch noch nicht ganz. 

Egal, wenn Du damit zufrieden bist und es sich gut faehrt ist es in Ordnung, fuer alle Anderen ist Cube seit der Eurobike im Titanbereich ein rotes Tuch.

Percy


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, um nicht gleich in die welt hinaus zu schreien, dass der Rahmen ein Moots ist, sollte man dringend die Aufkleber von Sattelstütze und Vorbau entfernen.
> Laß den Flaschenhalter, paßt eins a dazu. Sorgen würde mir eher darüber machen, ob die Elox-Rottöne harmonieren, aber das wurde sicher bedacht



Ich würd die an Vorbau und Stütze  lassen, mich stören da mehr die an Sitzrohr und Sitzstreben...


----------



## homrich (17. Juli 2008)

@kodak u.a. Wir sind uns da schon einig. Mein Beitrag war natürlich mit einem Augenzwinkern geschrieben. Ich werde bald berichten!


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich würd die an Vorbau und Stütze  lassen, mich stören da mehr die an Sitzrohr und Sitzstreben...



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen, nur scheint Ironie ohne Smiley keiner mehr zu verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (17. Juli 2008)

hi @ all,

seitdem ich mein 7 hier gepostet habe, bin ich zwar noch regelmÃ¤Ãiger aber eben 
stiller mitleser dieses threads. doch die diskussionen rund um cube- & radon 
fordern mich nun doch heraus, ein paar grundsÃ¤tzliche gedanken dazu loszuwerden.  

denn kann ein cube oder radon Ã¼berhaupt das erfÃ¼llen, was sich ein titan-liebhaber 
eigentlich von seinem bike erwartet? fÃ¼r mich â definitiv - nicht. dabei geht es 
mir nicht um schweiÃnÃ¤hte, decal- oder farbgestaltung, sondern ganz schlicht und 
ergreifend um emotionen, die ein rahmen auslÃ¶sen kann  â oder eben nicht.

nie kÃ¤me ich auf die idee im bikeladen einen cube-titan-rahmen liebevoll mit dem 
finger zu streicheln, die feinheiten zu bewundern, um dann abends zu hause davon 
zu trÃ¤umen, ein solches bike mal zu besitzen. nie wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r einen cube oder radon 
aufhÃ¶ren zu rauchen, um  mir den kaufpreis zusammenzusparen, nie wÃ¼rde ich 
kataloge nur der wunderbaren fotos wegen bestellen und sicher wÃ¼rde ich nicht wieder 
und wieder in den laden gehen, um dann irgendwann mal (bei mir zum glÃ¼ck vor dem 
40igsten) freundentrunken den kaufvertrag zu unterschreiben, um sich den lang gehegten 
traum endlich zu erfÃ¼llen. 
nie wÃ¼rde ich dann zu hause sitzen und auf den paketversand oder den anruf des 
bikeshops warten. nie wÃ¼rde ich jeden morgen mit dem gedanken aufwachen âheute 
kommt er â bestimmtâ und nie wÃ¤re ich abgrundtief enttÃ¤uscht und zu tode betrÃ¼bt, 
wenn es dann doch noch ein tag lÃ¤nger dauert. 

unvernÃ¼nftig? klar. aber mal ehrlich: titan hat nichts mit vernunft zu tun. titan ist gefÃ¼hl. 
cube & radon aber sind vernunftmarken. gute bikes zu einem guten preis. punkt. kann man 
sich in ein gutes preis-leistungs-verhÃ¤ltnis verlieben? ich nicht. selbst dann nicht, wenn es 
sich in einem titankleidchen versteckt.  titan ist individualitÃ¤t. was aber ist das individuelle 
an cube oder radon? ich kann es nicht finden. titan ist faszinierend. die radons und cubes 
lasen mich kalt. absolut kalt. nichts regt sich. keine leidenschaft, kein âunbedingt-haben-
wollenâ-reflex, nichts. 

traurig? ja â  gÃ¤be es da nicht die wunderbaren alternativen. die echten titanen. die, die 
emotionen ausstrahlen und gefÃ¼hle auslÃ¶sen. und das nicht fÃ¼r unbedingt mehr an geld, als 
ein cube oder ein radon. ganz sicher aber mehr an zeit, um sich mit dem thema zu beschÃ¤ftigen. 
zeit die man sich aber gerne nimmt â sofern man ein echter titan-anhÃ¤nger ist. weil man 
ganz genau weiÃ, was man dafÃ¼r bekommt: eine menge emotion und gefÃ¼hl. und nicht zuletzt 
die gewissheit, etwas ganz besonderes zu besitzen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Juli 2008)

Schön gesagt


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Juli 2008)

Wenn man die Schweißnähte am Cube so sieht könnte man glauben das ist ein Alu Rahmen!

Die Moots Aufklebern würde ich lassen wo sie sind, egal ob Rahmen, Vorbau oder Sattelstütze. Den Merdestesstern entfernt man ja auch nicht. Bitte das ist meine Meinung es kann natürlich jeder mit seinen Rahmen machen was er will!


----------



## feedmewithspam (17. Juli 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Lackschutzfolie an einem Titanrad erschliesst sich mir auch noch nicht ganz.



Wieso? Wo ist da das Problem? Bei meinem Kocmo z.B. hat der Bremszug die eher matte Oberfläche richtig schön poliert. Und wenn man eben keinen Bock hat polierte Flächen zu haben, dann klebt man da ein Stück Folie hin.
Mir ist so was ja wurscht. Aber wer halt Titan auch wegen der Optik gekauft hat, was ja gut nachvollziehbar ist, mag das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## jota (17. Juli 2008)

die schweissnähte am cube sind unregelmaßig und schlecht.(z.b. steuer/oberrohr rechts )
ich würde den rahmen umtauschen.


----------



## cluso (17. Juli 2008)

jota schrieb:


> die schweissnähte am cube sind unregelmaßig und schlecht.(z.b. steuer/oberrohr rechts )
> ich würde den rahmen umtauschen.



Wie war es den nochmal?

Cube bei Nevi
Radon beim Kocmo


Oder doch umgekehrt?


----------



## kodak (17. Juli 2008)

@powderjo
Sprichst bestimmt vielen hier aus der Seele, nur leider ist es eben zu Zeit mal wieder hype Titan im Programm zu haben und so wird ueber den Preis gekoedert, die bunten Blaetter tun den Rest ... Seelenverkaeufer ;-)

@cluso

sollte so richtig sein, wobei die Sache mit Cube - Nevi so nie offiziell verkuendet wurde, handelt sich wohl um eine Aussage auf dem Cube Stand zur Eurobike.

Bei Radon ist offiziell das es aus Russland kommt und in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Kocmo Chef entstanden ist ... Kocmo hat seinen Ursprung hier http://www.rapid-titan.ru/

Percy


----------



## subdiver (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mir im November 07 ein Cube Titanbike bestellt.
Geliefert wurde es dann vor 2 Wochen 

Als ich es live gesehen hatte kamen mir die Tränen 
Ich hatte bis dato noch nie einen so zusammengebruzelten Titanrahmen gesehen 

Natürlich war mir klar, dass ich es nicht mit meinem Litespeed 
vergleichen konnte, aber so eine schlechte Verarbeitung
hatte ich dann doch nicht beim Cube erwartet.

Ungleichmäßige Schweissnähte mit z.T. Schweisspickerl auf den Rohren,
fürchterlich !! 

Das Ding habe ich dem Händler natürlich nicht abgenommen 
und dieser hat es dann postwendend an Cube zurückgeschickt.


----------



## cluso (17. Juli 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> @cluso
> 
> sollte so richtig sein, wobei die Sache mit Cube - Nevi so nie offiziell verkuendet wurde, handelt sich wohl um eine Aussage auf dem Cube Stand zur Eurobike.
> 
> ...




Nevi hatte das auf unsere Frage hin ebenfalls bestätigt.

(Vielleicht lässt die Kostenvorgabe von Cube keine bessere Verarbeitung zu.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (17. Juli 2008)

also bei mir sah das so aus...





nein kein rost... schraubensicherung & kupferpaste





cube ???  nicht ganz...

@powderJO ... nette homage an titanrahmen & titanschmieden! genauso ist es. ich schließe mich dir ganz an...


----------



## homrich (17. Juli 2008)

@powderJO: Ich kann genau verstehen, was du sagen willst! Obwohl ich (noch) nicht Besitzer eines von dir angesprochenen Unikats bin, kann ich die Emotionen in etwa nachvollziehen. Es beginnt damit, dass man sich monate-, vielleicht jahrelang mit der TI-Thematik beschäftigt. Man sieht an vielen guten Beispielen, wie edel man einen solchen Rahmen aufbauen kann und der Gedanke "auch-haben-wollen" brennt sich ein.
Besondere Freude macht es, wenn man den Rahmen nach eigenen Vorgaben entstehen lässt und die "Geburt", man verzeihe mir diesen Vergleich, miterleben kann, wie auf den angehängten Fotos zu ersehen ist.
Die Vorfreude ist bekannter Maßen die größte und das Kind im Manne jubiliert schon, bevor er das endgültige Ergebnis in den Händen hält.


----------



## Gorth (17. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ja gerne eine Lanze brechen für die Verarbeitungsqualität des Radon Rahmens, hab mir einige in Bonn beim bikediscount angeschaut und die Schweißnähte sahen def. anders aus als die vom cube geposteten. Schade dass ich keine Fotos gemacht habe, erzählen kann ich ja hier viel. 

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich schon baff war, als ich die Rahmen gesehen hab, zumal es die ersten Titanrahmen waren, die ich live gesehen hab, evtl wurde man dadurch auch etwas "geblendet" und voreingenommen  Vllt. schaffts jemand anderes mit ner Digicam ein paar "spyshots" vorzunehmen *g*


----------



## jenslindefb (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss dem zustimmen, die Radons die ich bisher gesehen habe, fand ich wirklich in Ordnung. Auch das Bike in Willingen fand ich von den Schweißnähten her völlig in Ordnung, ich war sogar wirklich angenehm überrascht, da in der Vergangenheit bei "Russen-Titan" immer wieder die Nase gerümpft wurde.
Wenn Kocmo (sollte ja der Fall sein, da Radon ond Kocm ja von Rapid kommen..)die gleiche Qualität hat (habe leider noch nie eines live gesehen), dann finde ich Kocmo als Alternative wirklich gar nicht so schlecht (und jetzt schlagt mich: Ich finde sogar dieses "brachiale Russen Pseudo U-Boot Titan Story/ Flair" sogar ganz nett (quasi die Emotion der "Arbeiterklasse" vs. USA Titan Hersteller)... 

Preislich liegen die gleichauf mit Rewel und Co.

Tja, was tun?


----------



## crossmonaut (18. Juli 2008)

jenslindefb schrieb:


> [...]
> (und jetzt schlagt mich: Ich finde sogar dieses "brachiale Russen Pseudo U-Boot Titan Story/ Flair" sogar ganz nett (quasi die Emotion der "Arbeiterklasse" vs. USA Titan Hersteller)...
> [...]



Rischtisch!  
Ich konnte zwar nie genau klären, woher mein alter Decathlon Rockrider-Rahmen (Gebrauchtkauf) eigentlich stammt, aber ich vermute eben aus solcher Fertigung. Mit der Verarbeitungs- und Schweissqualität bin ich persönlich sehr zufrieden.
Außerdem wird man nicht gleich als Banause verrissen, wenn man "Arbeiterklassenkomponenten" dranschraubt...
Das Teil funktioniert einfach und es ist kein Vergang dran


----------



## schlupp (18. Juli 2008)

Wer es kann sollte heute und morgen mal beim Start von der Transalp am CUBE Stand die Räder von Udo Bölts und Werner Wagner anschauen. Sind Prototypen für 2009. Diese kommen von Lynskey und sind qualitativ wohl nicht anzufechten. Ist nur zu hoffen, dass alle Modelle dann in 2009 aus USA kommen. Dann würde ich CUBE als "lernfähig" bezeichnen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. Juli 2008)

schlupp schrieb:


> Wer es kann sollte heute und morgen mal beim Start von der Transalp am CUBE Stand die Räder von Udo Bölts und Werner Wagner anschauen. Sind Prototypen für 2009. Diese kommen von Lynskey und sind qualitativ wohl nicht anzufechten. Ist nur zu hoffen, dass alle Modelle dann in 2009 aus USA kommen. Dann würde ich CUBE als "lernfähig" bezeichnen.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp







Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Juli 2008)

Ich auch. 
Und außerdem finde ich es gut, denn dann steht eines fest: 
Wenn die diesjährigen hpt Rahmen in der Form nur ein Jahr lang in Italien gebaut werden, dann sind es wirklich seltene Stücke, seltener als alle Merlin, Moots oder Litespeed und Konsorten. Und das reizt mich an meinem Rad wesentlich mehr als optisch perfekte Schweißnähte. 
Außerdem: Das Rad fährt sich unschlagbar gut und das freut mich!


----------



## subdiver (18. Juli 2008)

Warum aber sucht Cube nicht von Anfang an eine Firma aus, die gute Qualität fertigt ?
So aber hat man 2008 den Ruf der Cube-Titanbikes ruiniert


----------



## IF006TD517 (18. Juli 2008)

...unikate sind definitiv seltener als eine serie...


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


in der tat
 ich meine die marin ti rahmen von den selben brüdern sehen prima aus


----------



## cluso (18. Juli 2008)

doppelt


----------



## cluso (18. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat
> ich meine die marin ti rahmen von den selben brüdern sehen prima aus




Ohhhhh jaaaaa Don. Sehr sehr lecker.


@Subdiver

Die Rahmen von Nevi sind ja nicht schlecht, ganz in Gegenteil. 
Grund für die rustikalen Nähte dürfte das Verfahren mit Gaskammer und "Gummihandschuhen" sein (vermute ich mal).


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> @Subdiver
> 
> Die Rahmen von Nevi sind ja nicht schlecht, ganz in Gegenteil.
> Grund für die rustikalen Nähte dürfte das Verfahren mit Gaskammer und "Gummihandschuhen" sein (vermute ich mal).



Ich würde auch nicht soweit gehen und die Qualität eines Rahmens als schlecht bezeichnen, weil ein, zwei Nähte nicht 100 %ig perfekt sind. Sollte der Rahmen an eben diesen Stellen brechen, dann ja! Aber tut er das nicht, dann passt das, vor allem, wenn die Geometrie und damit das Fahrverhalten tip top sind. Die Ästethik ist natürlich durch diese Macken gestört, das ist ohne Frage. Somit hängt es letztendlich am Käufer und an seinen Prioritäten.

Im Übrigen, falls das hier interessiert, ich habe mal ne Mail an Cube geschrieben, mit der Bitte, die weiter o. g. Nähte einfach mal zu kommentieren, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2008)

omg ... das cube sieht ja schrecklich aus?


was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit kocmo? die haben ja diesen tollen rahmen für leftys.


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2008)

Crisp kannte ich leider bis vor kurzem hier im Fred angesprochen noch nicht.
Dafür empfinde ich die HP dieses Schweißers wirklich 1. Sahne, und mir gefällt
die Philosophie im Sinne von "know your builder" sehr gut. 

Nun eine Frage an die Person, die es hier wissen muß - ist denn die zu erwartende Preisklasse eines Crisp Titanium gleichauf mit einem Lynskey
Custom Build? Wäre zu erwarten...bzw. ich gehe davon aus...aber dann habe
ich zumindest ein Ziel vor Augen, woraufhin es sich zu sparen lohnt...und 
ich hoffe einmal noch wirklich ein paar Jahre vor dem 40.ten dann....und
falls nicht - auch egal... gebe aber den anderen Schreibern hier recht,
falls man dann selbst in das Alter der 60...70...80 jährigen kommt,
würde ich mich auch noch immer an den Tag der Zusammenstellung erinnern, den Aufbau, die Erste Ausfahrt, etc...sehr richtig...und gerade deswegen
ist das Medium Ti-Frame einfach schon rein emotional nichts für Versenderbikes....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (18. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat
> ich meine die marin ti rahmen von den selben brüdern sehen prima aus


Marin hatte afaik bei Merlin/Litespeed schweißen lassen...jetzt bei Lynskey?
Kann ich mir nicht denken....aber klärt mich bitte auf!


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> Marin hatte afaik bei Merlin/Litespeed schweißen lassen...jetzt bei Lynskey?
> Kann ich mir nicht denken....aber klärt mich bitte auf!



ja !jetzt bei Lynskey, das weisst doch hier schon jedes kind( ansonsten mal den ganzen fred  durchlesen und man bekommt die infos hier die man braucht um weiterzuexistieren 

diese ganze cube thematik geht mir auf den s.... sorry volx, versuche immer anstand zu bewahren ,doch das thema ist doich schon zerredet..........


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juli 2008)

Lynskey?




ja!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juli 2008)

Bringt das gewölbte Oberrohr etwas, oder nur ein optischer Gag?


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juli 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Bringt das gewölbte Oberrohr etwas, oder nur ein optischer Gag?


 ev. einfach ein kleiner trend... siehe die ganzen plastic ht`s fürs 09.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (18. Juli 2008)

Schick isses allemal!


----------



## forever (18. Juli 2008)

die ausfallenden gefallen mir auch!


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juli 2008)




----------



## cluso (18. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> Crisp kannte ich leider bis vor kurzem hier im Fred angesprochen noch nicht.
> Dafür empfinde ich die HP dieses Schweißers wirklich 1. Sahne, und mir gefällt
> die Philosophie im Sinne von "know your builder" sehr gut.
> 
> ...




Servus Forever,

hab bei den Preisen von Crisp eher so Kollegen wie Moots im Hinterkopf.
Genau Zahlen kann ich aber nicht nennen. Vielleicht hat der "Don" mehr.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (18. Juli 2008)

so und nun wieder bilder... weg von asia-italo titan... in den tiefsten busch: 
australien: www.baumcycles.com 
nett und fein teuer... (sponsored by greenpeace ?)
fällt allerdings in die sparte lookalike DEAN, EVERTI, EPIC,... 
zumindest die zwillingsschwester von meinem DEAN (fotoalbum)... 
ich wüßte nicht wo bestellen bei der ähnlichkeit ?? 
der apfel fällt nicht weit vom BAUM (korr. "Stamm")

LOGO




bike...




























bilder aus 'ner flickr-gallery... einfach kookeln!


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juli 2008)

crisp ist was ich ge-hört/lesen hab so in der 3000oiro liga zuhause
aber genau weiss ich es nicht







ich würd trotzdem nicht eine halbe sekunde überlegen wenn ich mich zwischen sowas und einem scott scale .....

blöde preisdiskusionen

entweder leistet man sich sowas und hat freude daran oder halt eben nicht

wo ist das problem


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2008)

Darren hat preise ab +/- 1800 euro für ein kompletter Custom rahmen


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juli 2008)

positiv überrascht

hmmmm

ich glaub ich geh den mal besuchen

ein neues titanrad hab ich mir bis jetzt nie gekauft , man kriegt die ja auch günstig(er) gebraucht auch wenns dann nicht auf mass gemacht ist

noch besser wenn einer einen massgemachten rahmen eventuell mit namenschriftzug aufs oberrohr gestrahlt .....


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> positiv überrascht
> 
> hmmmm
> 
> ...


 wenn du bis frühjahr 09 warten kannst, bin ich dabei 
 mir schwebt ein disc touren/crossrad im kopf und herz rum 
 und ein paar massa trails wäre dann auch noch wert


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2008)

Die Crisp Rahmen sind verdammt schön. Schon allein die Homepage ist ein Traum.
Aber die Baum Rahmen sind für mich das Absolute. Perfekt.


----------



## forever (19. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Info's Guys!  Tja, die Crisp Frames sind wirklich traumhaft schön...
und Carbon als Rahmen hat mir nie zugesagt...möchte
auch nicht wissen wie ein solcher Frame nach 10 Jahren im Einsatz aussieht.  

Die vielgelobten Moots haben zwar perfekte Nähte, aber vom Design her
sagen sie mir nicht so zu...aber Geschmack ist bekanntlich verschieden.

Eine generelle Frage an die Ti-Experten hier - diese leicht dunklen Stellen,
ist das normal bei Ti-Frames welche nicht gerade auf hochglanz poliert sind?
Das sieht man bei matten Rahmen öfters, und auch mein einfacher Rahmen hat das....
kann man dies nicht dauerhaft weg bekommen, oder sollte ich dann den Rahmen
polieren & versiegeln lassen? Nur wird es dann wieder =<100-200gr. schwerer schätze ich...

Also solche farblichen Differenzen wie hier das Baum Cubano z.B. meinte
ich....ist das bei Titanium immer generell so?


Gruß!


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2008)

@forever
im klassikforum handelt ein thema nur um die oberfläche


----------



## cluso (19. Juli 2008)

forever schrieb:


> ...
> Also solche farblichen Differenzen wie hier das Baum Cubano z.B. meinte
> ich....ist das bei Titanium immer generell so?
> 
> ...



Hmm, weis jetzt  nicht ganz was du meinst, aber bei mir sind Flecken meist auf Wasser, Schweiß und fettige Patschfingerchen zurückzuführen.

Versiegeln brauchst du Titan nicht, einfach nach der Wäsche mit einem sauberen Tuch trockenreiben dann sollte das kein Problem sein.

Grüße


----------



## forever (19. Juli 2008)

Hi Cluso,

dieses Bild von weiter oben als Beispiel - es ist nicht ganz "gleichmässig",
und an anderen Stellen ist dieser Effekt viel deutlicher...mag sein das 
ich Erbsenzähler bin oder einfach darin nur perfektionistisch...es sieht ganz
leicht "fleckig" aus...und so ist es bei mir auch, nur etwas krasser.


----------



## schlupp (19. Juli 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.de/bike.transalp/Die1Etappe/photo#5224726561178656162


----------



## oldman (19. Juli 2008)

moin,

neulich hatte ich ja das bildchen eingestellt:






an diesem steuerrohr hängt mein neues cinco. heute habe ich es defloriert . 
habe schon lange nicht mehr mit einem fully so viel spass gehabt, schuld wird wohl der ventana hinterbau sein.

hier waren wir gerade mal 3km von zuhause weg, da hatte das luder sich schon dreckig gemacht...





















na wo hat sich denn das krokodil versteckt?






das luder ist um die 12.8kg schwer; man könnte noch an den laufraedern 200g einsparen, die crosslink sind um die 1950g.
ansonsten ist der aufbau imho alltagstauglich, das ding soll ja gefahren werden...
heute hatte es schon mal 50km singletrail bekommen, es ist jetzt so richtig eingesaut, jawoll ja! morgen gibt`s dann noch ne packung.


----------



## IF006TD517 (19. Juli 2008)




----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2008)

sehr schö[email protected]


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2008)

Das Cinco ist toll. Endlich mal ein schönes Titan-Fully. Wer leiht mir Geld? 

Oder ein Titus RacerX in Exogrid... *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juli 2008)

ja ganz grosses kino
kleiner kritikpunkt ist eigentlich nur.........
das ich pers. den schönen polierten ventanahinterbau mir einer polierten sattelstütze und vorbau harmonischer finden würde


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juli 2008)

Yep, mit polierter Stürtze und Vorbau, ggf. noch ner weissen Fox wäre es stimmiger.
Wobei ich Titan Fullys insgesamt nicht so mag, die Verarbeitung ist der Wahnsinn! Toll!

Das Baum auf der letzten Seite ist aber auch absolut Spitze.
Schade, daß es solche kleinen Firmen nicht/schlecht auf den internationalen Markt schaffen und man dort höchstens direkt ordern kann...


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2008)

@oldman: Hast du den Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen?


----------



## cluso (20. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @oldman: Hast du den Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen?



Hey, bei Moots fragt man nicht nach dem Gewicht. Ist wie bei Bentley die PS-Angaben. 

@Oldman

Sehr schönes Rad. Wünsch dir viel und lange Spaß damit.


----------



## IF006TD517 (20. Juli 2008)

..oder einer Frau...


----------



## MisterXT (20. Juli 2008)

Ich find das Cinco ziemlich geil.

Ein funktionierender Hinterbau, kombiniert mit einem wunderschönen Hauptrahmen, beides top verarbeitet, was will ich denn mehr?


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hey, bei Moots fragt man nicht nach dem Gewicht. Ist wie bei Bentley die PS-Angaben.



Da bekommt man die Antwort "ausreichend". Heißt das dann im Falle des Rahmens ausreichend leicht oder ausreichend schwer? 

Außerdem war ich schon immer völlig respektlos und möchte das einfach wissen .


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schade, daß es solche kleinen Firmen nicht/schlecht auf den internationalen Markt schaffen und man dort höchstens direkt ordern kann...



Tja das ist der markt

man bestellt bei kleinen firmen direkt, so geht das, wenn die es in die liga mit internationalem vertrieb schaffen oder sogar in jedem land einen vertrieb haben,  grosse shops und den versandhandel undsoweiter, sind sie nicht mehr klein



@ Don Trailo

zu Crisp

Da fällt dann noch die meerwärtssteuer weg oder zumindest 12,3% davon
import von Fahrradteilen von IT nach CH ist auch nicht teuer

(ein paar kleine vorteile muss es auch haben wenn man in einem reichen hochpreisigen land wohnt ....)


so ein ding geht man ja schliesslich selbst abholen alles andere wär ja nicht witzig


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> so und nun wieder bilder... weg von asia-italo titan... in den tiefsten busch:
> australien: www.baumcycles.com
> nett und fein teuer... (sponsored by greenpeace ?)
> fällt allerdings in die sparte lookalike DEAN, EVERTI, EPIC,...
> ...



das sollte aber nicht etwa eine anspielung auf vielleicht doch asien produktion sein???

kish crisp undsoweiter bauen auch rahmen mit ähnlichen ausfallenden

könnten auch einfach paragon machineworks ausfallenden sein

wenn es gute teile zu kaufen gibt muss man sich schon fragen ob man sowas unbedingt selbst machen will in im schlimmsten fall schlechterer qualität

wenn man machen lassen will sollte man schon eine gewisse menge bestellen sonst schiesst man sich komplett ab was endpreise der rahmen betrifft

es gibt sicher irgendwo rahmenbauer die komplette rahmen aus einem block titanium machen, auf bestellung 

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (20. Juli 2008)

wieso asien? AUSTRALIEN...

und wenn dann eher USA... dean, epic
everti hatte mal was ähnliches...

diverse teile baut doch nur paragon - die breezer drop outs z.b. (wie im bild) und die disc mounts...


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juli 2008)

dann ist gut

ich hab nur gemeint jetzt komme wieder diese dean macht doch asienrahmen geschichte

irgendiwe sind solche hersteller zum teil ja mitschuldig an solchen geschichten
entweder weil sie zuviel verkaufen, zukaufen müssen und das schlecht deklarieren oder weil sie wirklich an billiglinien arbeiten

für mittelgrosse bteriebe und vür erfolgreiche kleinbetriebe scheint das überleben am schwierigsten sein, scheint es mir 

s


----------



## IF006TD517 (21. Juli 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> dann ist gut
> 
> ich hab nur gemeint jetzt komme wieder diese dean macht doch asienrahmen geschichte



wie kommst du darauf das www.deanusa.com asienrahmen sind? dieses thema wurde in einem anderen thread behandelt. 
ich bestitze zufällig einen DEAN rahmen und diesen habe ich direkt in boulder abgeholt habe - wobei ich boulder in Colorado meine und nicht in asien...

auch unter "features" bei den einzelnen DEAN modellen auf deren homepage steht in der letzten zeile ebenfalls das herkunftsland 

hoffe damit das thema beendet zu haben und bald wieder ein paar TITAN-pics mehr in diesem thread zu finden...


----------



## homrich (22. Juli 2008)

So, er ist angekommen! 2 Wochen früher als erwartet. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist ein Traum
Sobald ich Zeit habe, mache ich Fotos gebe Erläuterungen dazu.
Vorab einige Bilder zur Entstehung des Rahmens. Sie stammen aus der mitgelieferten CD von Darren Crisp, auf welcher der Rahmenbau dokumentiert ist.
In Kürze also mehr!


----------



## homrich (22. Juli 2008)

....und noch ein paar...


----------



## homrich (22. Juli 2008)

...und fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (22. Juli 2008)

aber schnell, homrich! sehr schnell 

ciao
flo


----------



## homrich (22. Juli 2008)

Ich geb' mir Mühe...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Juli 2008)

Na Bam, ur geil!
Ich werd mir auch einen Titan Rahmen kaufen, weiß nur noch nicht welchen??? Wenn man da ins Forum schaut wird es immer schwerer welcher es werden soll!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juli 2008)

feine sache aus der toscana!


----------



## homrich (22. Juli 2008)

Dein Titus hat mich inspiriert!


----------



## FZ40 (22. Juli 2008)

Sodele, auf vielfachen Wunsch dann also auch hier nochmal meine Bilder 

zunächst vom rohen Zustand:













dann mal von ein paar Parts bei schönem Wetter


























und last but not least, auch vom ganzen Bike bei selbigem Wetter 





So long,

Frank


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juli 2008)

Wow, echt ein abolutes Schmuckstück, gratuliere!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Juli 2008)

Astrein!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juli 2008)

sehr schön und man sieht dem bike
die 20er?grösse gar nicht an


----------



## CSB (22. Juli 2008)

haben will!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (22. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sehr schön und man sieht dem bike
> die 20er?grösse gar nicht an





Ich finde, gerade weil die Rohre so dünn sind, fällt die riesige Größe auf... *g* nichts für ungut, trotztdem ein schönes Bike. 

Ich finde es bis auf die Rahmengröße sogar nahezu perfekt. Aber zu große Rahmen (klar, wer so groß ist, braucht den) fande ich schon immer unästhetisch. Vielleicht lässte dir mal deine Beine verkürzen und fährst nen 20"er? Das geht bestimmt irgendwie!


----------



## Raze (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hatten wir den schon???









Bessere Bilder gibt es bei Tageslicht und ohne Haare, ich bin gerade mit dem Feinschliff fertiggeworden.

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## IF006TD517 (22. Juli 2008)

schneemensch


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> schneemensch



Sind das die Ausfallenden von nem Yeti Titan (und ich dachte das Rocky ein paar Seiten früher sei selten  so eins habe ich nun wirklich noch nie live gesehen, nur damals neben dem Kokopelli sitzend auf Fotos angeschmachtet)?
Die Biegungen würden ja passen, aber hatte das damals schon ein austauschbares Schaltauge?


----------



## Raze (22. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sind das die Ausfallenden von nem Yeti Titan (und ich dachte das Rocky ein paar Seiten früher sei selten  so eins habe ich nun wirklich noch nie live gesehen, nur damals neben dem Kokopelli sitzend auf Fotos angeschmachtet)?
> Die Biegungen würden ja passen, aber hatte das damals schon ein austauschbares Schaltauge?



Hallo,
so alt ist das gute Stück gar nicht, 7 Jahre hing es unberührt an der Wand, und ja, es hatte austauschbare Ausfallenenden und sogar eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme  

Viele Grüße raze

derdasarcverkauftwennereinenmoratihc14bekommt


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2008)

wer hat eigentlich die seltenen  ARC ti frames gebrutzelt?


----------



## cluso (23. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich die seltenen  ARC ti frames gebrutzelt?



Ich meine Litespeed.


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. Juli 2008)

http://www.titaniumsports.com

und cambriabike hatte sie ständig im blowout... für 1000usd...


----------



## Raze (23. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> http://www.titaniumsports.com
> 
> und cambriabike hatte sie ständig im blowout... für 1000usd...



Hallo,

wie lange ist das her?? Ich hoffe nicht, daß es zu der Zeit war, als man im US Mountain Bike Magazin Anzeigen fand, wo das XIZANG in Teamfarben für 7 oder 899.-$ über der Teich geschwommen kam.

Danke für die Info

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (23. Juli 2008)

hi...

anfangs 1900usd - dann 1499 usd und letztendlich 999usd... begonnen hat das ganze um 2001 - 2005 vielleicht auch noch 2006;ich hatte es beobachtet weil mir der ARC anfangs gefiel und dann noch in titan ( "... in titanium even better" hies es in der werbung). naja, kein geld und keine lust die einfuhrsteuern zu zahlen - da hab ichs nur unter favoriten gespeichert gehabt und jeden monat drauf gesabbert... bis mir die ausfallenden nicht mehr gefallen haben bzw. das ganze um yeti herum irgendwie den reiz (noch mehr) verloren hatte... (das ging ja schon früher los... die originalen sind immer noch ein hammer...da hatte auch noch ventana mit dem el chiquillo das druchgehende hinterbaurohr)...  p.s. der euro war da auch eher 1:1


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> http://www.titaniumsports.com
> 
> und cambriabike hatte sie ständig im blowout... für 1000usd...



stimmt und gar nicht x jahre her und dann hatten sie ja auch eins von
titaniumsports  lange im sortiment
 ab und an tauchen auf ebucht uk und usa auch rahmen auf, gehen aber selten unter 100o weg


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2008)

Ist  1.680,-- ein guter Preis für einen neuen "Titus Eleven HCR Rahmen" ?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ist  1.680,-- ein guter Preis für einen neuen "Titus Eleven HCR Rahmen" ?


schon noch obere grenze
 noch nen schönen HCR  jahrgang?das heisst mit anderen kettenstreben und 6al/3.5 ti hinterbau??


----------



## Raze (23. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> ...  p.s. der euro war da auch eher 1:1



Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Die Geschichte habe ich schon einmal von einem hier aus dem Classik-Forum gehört, der sie mir erzählt hat, als ich den NOS (schon halb aufgebaut) Rahmen für knapp unter 1000.- gekauft habe. Ich hatte danach immer das Gefühl, daß ich viel zu viel bezahlt habe, aber ihr kennt das, wenn man etwas unbedingt will...

Und für den Preis bekommt man wie man sieht auch kein neues LITESPEED
oder vergleichbares von der "Stange"; YETI Image hin oder her, es bleibt ein guter Titanrahmen, der nicht so oft gefahren wird .

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## subdiver (23. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schon noch obere grenze
> noch nen schönen HCR  jahrgang?das heisst mit anderen kettenstreben und 6al/3.5 ti hinterbau??



Uuups  keine Ahnung.
Das Angebot habe ich nur schriftlich bei einem Bikedealer bei mir in der Nähe gesehen.
Der Rahmen soll von 2007 sein.

Welche Unterschiede gibt es und was was wäre zu achten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Uuups  keine Ahnung.
> Das Angebot habe ich nur schriftlich bei einem Bikedealer bei mir in der Nähe gesehen.
> Der Rahmen soll von 2007 sein.
> 
> Welche Unterschiede gibt es und was was wäre zu achten ?


 sie haben so denke ich 2005 die ausfaller neu gestaltet(ss rohloff etc)
voher waren die ausfallenden aus titan
 nun sehen sie ja so aus




der preis lag in den usa bei ca.1899 dollar
 meiner war noch günstiger


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. Juli 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte danach immer das Gefühl, daß ich viel zu viel bezahlt habe, aber ihr kennt das, wenn man etwas unbedingt will...



richtig. der haben-will faktor ist über jeden preis und vernunft erhaben. so gehts glaub ich 'leider' vielen bike - titan - freaks...

ich glaube aber dass der kurs deines yetis eher wieder steigen wird... usa made titanrahmen sind jedenfalls kursstabiler als andere.... und yeti, da klingt trotzdem immer noch der name...

@ titus... hat jemand das exogrid modell? hab in meinem fotoalbum eine exogrid titan stütze gepostet von maxxis? mit nem laser könnte man doch alle titanrahmen mal durchsieben und dann mit carbon auslegen? nee - mich interessiert eher der unterschied  zum normalen... oder 7: imx zu sola (den paduano caino-caligola vergleich spar ich mir)


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> hab in meinem fotoalbum eine exogrid titan stütze gepostet von maxxis?



MaxM. Ist die Komponenten-Eigenmarke von Titus Cycles. Danke für das Foto, ich such schon lange nach ner Exogrid-Nahaufname. Sehr lecker.


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. Juli 2008)

aha...

man(n) lernt nie aus. hab ich wirklich maxxis geschrieben???? hier nochmal für den thread... ist ja TITAN und kein reifengummi


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. Juli 2008)

und aufgrund meiner heutigen tätigkeit in den endlosen weiten des internet zu surfen stieß (mir auf) ich auch folgendes - in einem anderen thread bereits als das ur-ARC-ti bezeichnet:













im übrigen in der amerikanischen bucht: http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Mounta...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich hoffe nicht gebannt zu werden für diese fotos... aber es soll TITAN  sein... verschwendet...


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Juli 2008)

Uaaaaah! Was ist das denn? Im heimischen Keller mit der Lötlampe zusammengebrutzelt?


----------



## ZeFlo (24. Juli 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> und aufgrund meiner heutigen tätigkeit in den endlosen weiten des internet zu surfen stieß (mir auf) ich auch folgendes - in einem anderen thread bereits als das ur-ARC-ti bezeichnet:
> 
> im übrigen in der amerikanischen bucht: http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Mounta...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ich hoffe nicht gebannt zu werden für diese fotos... aber es soll TITAN  sein... verschwendet...



ur arc-ti ist quatsch. es gab ja nie ein echtes arc ti 
ich meine mich dunkel an schwinn oder die skifirma die danach kam zu erinnern ...

... das da oben ist ein titan inc. ti rahmen von 89. titan inc. war eine bmx bude die auch wirklich geile ti bmx racer baute.







erhellendes zu den montenbaik rahmen 1/2 trac und ti hier und da 

ciao
flo


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2008)

@ Don Trailo

Wird das Eleven noch hergestellt ?
Auf der Webseite von Titus konnte ich keines mehr finden.

Wie ist die Geometrie vom 07er Eleven ausgelegt ?
Für eine 80 oder 100mm Gabel ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ Don Trailo
> 
> Wird das Eleven noch hergestellt ?
> Auf der Webseite von Titus konnte ich keines mehr finden.
> ...


 DAS ELEVEN WIRD NICHT MEHR HERGESTELLT 
nur grösse xs und s ist für 80er gabeln
ich fahre grösse m und ne 100er
@flo
 geiles ding echt!


----------



## darkdog (24. Juli 2008)

so nun mal ein paar Schweißnähte vom Rocky
hinterbau



Trettlager



Sitzstrebe



Vorbau



Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Juli 2008)

Porno


----------



## schlupp (27. Juli 2008)

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-25-07-08--TRANSALP---6--Etappe-Kaltern---Andalo_id_30041_.htm


So long
LG


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2008)

Die zugepulverten Titanrahmen sehen leider ziemlich besch... aus 

An nem Alu oder Carbonrad wirkt das noch, aber auf ein Titanbike gehört eigentlich ausser den Decals nichts...


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die zugepulverten Titanrahmen sehen leider ziemlich besch... aus
> 
> An nem Alu oder Carbonrad wirkt das noch, aber auf ein Titanbike gehört eigentlich ausser den Decals nichts...



Ist Geschmackssache. Wenn ich daran denke, was für furchtbar billig wirkende Decals manche "Edelhersteller" auf ihre Rahmen pappen... da sehen die Cubes im Vergleich gar nicht so schlecht aus. Obwohl das bei den Bikes auf dem Foto schon etwas übertrieben ist. Das riesige weiße "Cube" auf dem Unterrohr weg und das Dekor am Oberrohr etwas kürzer und schlanker, dann würde es m.M.n. sogar ziemlich gut aussehen.

Die edelste Variante sind geätzte oder gestrahlte Schriftzüge. Siehe Rewel.


----------



## cluso (27. Juli 2008)

schlupp schrieb:


> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-25-07-08--TRANSALP---6--Etappe-Kaltern---Andalo_id_30041_.htm
> 
> 
> So long
> LG




Oh, die "typisch" kantigen Lynsky-Rohre. 

Schön... Wo ist mein Sparschwein?


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ist Geschmackssache. Wenn ich daran denke, was für furchtbar billig wirkende Decals manche "Edelhersteller" auf ihre Rahmen pappen... da sehen die Cubes im Vergleich gar nicht so schlecht aus. Obwohl das bei den Bikes auf dem Foto schon etwas übertrieben ist. Das riesige weiße "Cube" auf dem Unterrohr weg und das Dekor am Oberrohr etwas kürzer und schlanker, dann würde es m.M.n. sogar ziemlich gut aussehen.
> 
> Die edelste Variante sind geätzte oder gestrahlte Schriftzüge. Siehe Rewel.



Schon klar, kenne auch andere Beispiele woe die Decals auf Lack aufgetragen werden und dann beim ersten Waschen weg sind.
Wie Du schon gepostet hast, weniger wäre gar nicht mal so übel, aber über die Hälfte eines Titanrahmens weiß zu pulvern ist totaler Frevel


----------



## racejo (27. Juli 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Oh, die "typisch" kantigen Lynsky-Rohre.
> 
> Schön... Wo ist mein Sparschwein?



Schau dir lieber nicht die Schweißnähte an, wenn die nur annähernd so sind wie letzte Saison


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber nicht die Schweißnähte an, wenn die nur annähernd so sind wie letzte Saison



Wart' s mal ab...


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2008)

racejo schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber nicht die Schweißnähte an, wenn die nur annähernd so sind wie letzte Saison



 Meine Güte, gebt den Dingern doch wenigstens eine Chance. Die hat noch niemand in echt gesehen, und schon fangen die Unkenrufe wieder an. Dass Cube von Nevi zu Lynskey gewechselt ist zeigt doch, dass sie offensichtlich gemerkt haben, dass das mit der Qualität bisher nicht so dolle war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juli 2008)

und täglich ruft das murmeltier....


----------



## singlestoph (28. Juli 2008)

das absolut geilste und dekadenteste sind lackierte titanrahmen
aber woher sollte man das auch wissen wenns keiner sagt

















ist jetzt zwar ein rennradrahmen aber was solls











solche lackierungen kriegt man halt nicht zum sparpreis bei kish sind die spectrum powderworks lakierungen ab 200dollaritos aufpreis erhältlich oder so


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2008)

Schaut ja echt fein aus so ein loackiertes Teil 

Hab mich grad in euer Titan Forum veriert obwohl mein Titanrahmen kein Cross-Country Rahmen ist 

Aber das ist echt der Sehenswerteste *Galerie* im ganzen Formu 

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## cluso (28. Juli 2008)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> Hab mich grad in euer Titan Forum veriert obwohl mein Titanrahmen kein Cross-Country Rahmen ist
> 
> Gruß
> Dominik




Und das schreibst du ohne ein Bild von einem zu posten?



Das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2008)

Sorry, hab ma gedacht das es hier nicht wirklich reinpasst 

Aber ich bin ja nicht so: (hab jedoch bis auf das eine keine Detailaufnahmen)





















Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2008)

ein dirtbike aus titan
 WELCH DEKADENZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2008)

titan aber bitte nur teilslakieren! bissel sollt ma es scho sehe ))

das dirt bike ist ja voll porno! vor alle echt stimmiger aufbau!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Juli 2008)

Würd eher sagen ein FR Hardtail!


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Würd eher sagen ein FR Hardtail!



So is es 
Ich bin nicht der größte, deswegen haut das supa hin


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2008)

CHARGE gibts z.b hier....
http://www.bikepedlar.co.uk/acatalog/Charge_Bikes_Frames.html


----------



## dominik_sp (28. Juli 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> titan aber bitte nur teilslakieren! bissel sollt ma es scho sehe ))
> 
> das dirt bike ist ja voll porno! vor alle echt stimmiger aufbau!



Danke


----------



## Lanoss (28. Juli 2008)

Geiles Teil! 1a+deluxe


----------



## DieÖligeKette (28. Juli 2008)

Schickes Rad!

Aber die Hutmutter hinten geht mal garnicht!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Juli 2008)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> So is es
> Ich bin nicht der größte, deswegen haut das supa hin



Ist eigentlich der Rahmen auf soviel Federweg ausgelegt? Ist das noch eine mit 150mm Federweg? Oder hat sie schon 160mm?

Stimmt, die ÖligeKette hat recht die Mutter geht wirklich nicht!


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juli 2008)

dominik_sp schrieb:


> So is es
> Ich bin nicht der größte, deswegen haut das supa hin










die hutmuttern treiben mir auch tränen in die augen  

aber sonst nifty!

ciao
flo


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wart' s mal ab...




Die Nähte sahen bei den Bikes gut aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (28. Juli 2008)

Ti Frames lackiert finde ich gruselig... =)


----------



## dominik_sp (29. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> die hutmuttern treiben mir auch tränen in die augen
> 
> aber sonst nifty!
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt, mir auch 

Werd ich jedenfalls demnächst mal austauschen


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2008)

Super!
Die Charge Rahmen sind klasse, auch der weisse Duster Stahlrahmen, der ist mir bei wiggle schonmal ins Auge gefallen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Juli 2008)

Kann mir bitte wer von euch diese Seite erklären http://www.baumcycles.com/
Ich schnall es irgendwie nicht? Wo kann man da die Rahmen sehen? Oder was kosten die? Ich find nur Preise von Komplettbikes???


----------



## dominik_sp (31. Juli 2008)

Bist nicht der erste, ich bin auch schon mal auf der Suche gewesen......

...... gefunden hab ich aber nichts


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Juli 2008)

Sind wir schon drei...
In der Tat eher schlecht aufgebaut. Zu den einzelnen Bikes findet man auch kaum was und Bilder höchstens in der Flickr Galerie...


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2008)

gewisse firmen sollte man als liebehaber direkt kontaktieren
 per mail oder phone..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Juli 2008)

Das heißt wenn ich sie per E-mail kontaktiere bekomme ich Fotos wie die Rahmen aussehen? Irgendwie seltsame Philosophie!?


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2008)

am anfang war das  bei kent auch so!! ich mag lieber sehr edle frames als perfekte HP`s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (31. Juli 2008)

ab und an hat es mich auch geärgert dass einige HP's keine detailaufnahmen von ihren rahmen zeigen... KENT ERIKSEN ist ein sehr gutes beispiel. der typ bruzelt mit abstand die besten nähte ins titan - allerdings auf seiner homepage sieht man fast nichts davon...

nun ja. betrachtet man dann seine sweetposts genauer sieht man die perfektion sehr schnell...oder man sörft durchs netz und findet das:





gottseidank gibt es dann auch typen wie TREY, der seinen rahmen im internetz postet und mir schlaflose nächte bereitet... diese schönheit (der rahmen ist gemeint) - wow! hier der link:
http://www.mtbtrailreview.com/blog/kent-eriksen-treys-new-ti-frame/complete-bike-builds/

das mega unterrohr 1 5/8 statt den normalen 1 ¼ sieht echt fett aus!

und noch was aus dem net (weiss aber nicht mehr wo ichs gefunden habe) und ja... das rechte (rot) ist kein titan!





sieht aus wie eine nachher - präsent - vorher behandlung! 

ich glaube ich brauche so einen KE rahmen ??? hmm...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> am anfang war das  bei kent auch so!! ich mag lieber sehr edle frames als perfekte HP`s.



Da gebe ich dir recht, doch wie soll man die Perfektion des Produktes erkennen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Juli 2008)

Egal ob klein oder groß, die Homepage ist heutzutage die Visitenkarte eines Unternehmens.
Wenigstens die Bikes, Bilder, Daten, etc. gescheit zu verlinken sollte keinen noch so kleinen Hersteller überfordern.
Es erwartet ja keiner eine gigantisch animierte sonst was Page, aber einen direkten Zugriff auf die Infos sollte man schon bringen. Die Baum Seite sieht ja so ganz nett aus, informativ ist Sie aber leider nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2008)

@Tyler1977

claro!, doch ich könnte mir vorstellen das gewisse kleine firmen ( nicht unternehmen ) es nicht (BEWUSST)für nötig halten..

IN ANDEREN BEREICHEN IST DAS SCHON KULTUR... ..tja....


----------



## IF006TD517 (31. Juli 2008)

hier stimme ich wieder einmal don trailo zu!  

ich bin der meinung, dass gerade das produkt die visitenkarte des unternehmens ist, die präsentation ist doch oft nur fassade. (natürlich auch gute/schlechte werbung)

das sind doch fast alles keine stangenware-bikes... die kriegen doch stress wenn sie mehr als 2 rahmen in der woche als auftrag bekommen...

beim aussi-titan. bis auf die frame-only preise findet man doch alles...??? wäre aber interessant was das kostet - macht wer ne anfrage?


----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Egal ob klein oder groß, die Homepage ist heutzutage die Visitenkarte eines Unternehmens.
> Wenigstens die Bikes, Bilder, Daten, etc. gescheit zu verlinken sollte keinen noch so kleinen Hersteller überfordern.
> Es erwartet ja keiner eine gigantisch animierte sonst was Page, aber einen direkten Zugriff auf die Infos sollte man schon bringen. Die Baum Seite sieht ja so ganz nett aus, informativ ist Sie aber leider nicht.



Das sind halt völlig unterschiedliche Philosophien am Start. Von der Größe der Unternehmen können wir aber keine Rückschlüsse ziehen. Eriksen sind ja 3 Leute, Baum wohl auch min. 2.

Na ja manche stehen halt lieber in der Werkstatt anstatt sich mit dem Rechenknecht oder dem Webdesignfuzzi* abzugeben. 

(*Wobei ich auch Firmen kenn die sich einen "Designer" geleistet haben. Deren Seiten sehen aus wie im Word 3.0 zusammengeklickt und der Typ hat ordentlich Asche gekriegt....  ).

@IF006TD517 Nur zu mit dem Eriksen würde sich bestimmt gut in einer Garage und hier in der Galerie machen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (31. Juli 2008)

Warum habe sie dann eine Homepage? Die muss ja nicht Mörder aufwendig gemacht sein. Wenn es dann eh eine gibt ist das ja keine Hexerei ein paar Fotos einzustellen! .......aber sei's wies sei, stirb's  Ross bleibt's Heu!


----------



## ZeFlo (31. Juli 2008)

... und ich find die seite jetzt ja nun wirklich nicht uninformativ. wenn man(n)fraukind oben die menuleiste bedient findet man, mit ausnahme der montenbaiks und rahmenpreise, alles inkl. bilder was man braucht. und zur beurteilung einer schweissnaht reicht auch ein rennradrahmen...

montenbaiks scheinen aber nicht so die schlüsselkomptenz der baumbuben zu sein ... 
baizehweeh.

ich find den reifendurchlauf hinten doch etwas dürftig 










kein wunder aussie land ist rennradland


ciao
flo


----------



## nebeljäger (31. Juli 2008)

Kent Eriksen:

bin ja auch (noch) am suchen....

und hab bezgl. Eriksen Rahmen das im Netz gefunden:

http://www.ti-bikes.com

kann mir wer was über die sagen? Sitz scheint in Fronkreisch zu sein. Bestellen würd i eh bei Kent direkt, aber interessieren würds mich...

@IF006TD517

ist doch nicht fair Alu mit Titan Scheißnähten zu vergleichen


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2008)

sehe keinen sinn bei denen zu bestellen
 einfach wieder vergessen... äh verdrängen....


----------



## IF006TD517 (31. Juli 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @IF006TD517
> 
> ist doch nicht fair Alu mit Titan Scheißnähten zu vergleichen



sicher nicht. wie gesagt dieses bild ist gemopst... wenn mein KE da ist  mach ich auch so einen vergleich... passt dann aber 100% hier rein.

@cluso: nicht in der garage - über meinem bett und unter meinem a.... !; was glaubst was mir z.zt. den schlaf raubt. da brutzelt einer derzeit so ein kunstwerk   für mich... und ich warte warte warte... aber auf das lohnt es sich wohl...

und weils hier ne gallerie ist, ein bild (russentitan): 
www.burls.co.uk aber aus UK





was schweißt kocmo denn noch alles ??


----------



## redbaron-bmx (31. Juli 2008)

http://www.kocmo.de/images/products/100029/3_la.jpg


----------



## kodak (1. August 2008)

... Kocmo (Rapid) schweisst alles ;-)

http://www.rapid-titan.ru/circus.htm

Percy


----------



## theofil11 (1. August 2008)

...überall Rohstoffknappheit, die Preise ziehen an...

Wenn die sowas zusammenbrutzeln müssen die Titan in rauesten Mengen haben!


----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2008)

Die Atom-U-Bootflotte hat jede Menge Rohstoff hinterlassen


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. August 2008)

Und man spart sich nachts die Lupine wegen dem schönen grünen Eigenschein des Rahmens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (1. August 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> und weils hier ne gallerie ist, ein bild (russentitan):
> www.burls.co.uk aber aus UK



langweilig, langweilig, langweilig. schlechte zugverlegung, keine eigenständigen details, völlig uninteressant.


----------



## homrich (1. August 2008)

@cluso u.a.: Der Crisp-Rahmen (custom-made) kostet rd. 2100  zuzügl. 20% MWst., zuzügl. 132,-  Versand incl. Transport-Versicherung. Material lt. Crisp-Certifikat: bestes aerospace-titanium (3AL/2.5V) für den Rahmen. Für die dropouts, Scheibenbremsaufnahme u.ä. Grade 5 titanium (6AL/4V). Darren Crisp gibt eine "Lifetime warrenty on material and labor for all Crisp frames"!


----------



## jörgl (1. August 2008)

Warum sich die Leut' hier so an den Schweissnähten auslassen....... kapier ich net.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/150318]
	
[/URL]


----------



## IF006TD517 (1. August 2008)

@ jörgl: DU PERVERSER....  

hau mal ein ganzes bild von dem moots hier rein... !!!


----------



## jörgl (1. August 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> @ jörgl: DU PERVERSER....
> 
> hau mal ein ganzes bild von dem moots hier rein... !!!



Nee, besser nicht. Ist mein älterer zum Rennrad umgebauter Singlespeedcrosser und der hat mit dem Themenbereich MTB nicht soviel zu tun 

Für diejenigen, die es trotzdem interessiert: Klick


----------



## cluso (2. August 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> @cluso u.a.: Der Crisp-Rahmen (custom-made) kostet rd. 2100  zuzügl. 20% MWst., zuzügl. 132,-  Versand incl. Transport-Versicherung. Material lt. Crisp-Certifikat: bestes aerospace-titanium (3AL/2.5V) für den Rahmen. Für die dropouts, Scheibenbremsaufnahme u.ä. Grade 5 titanium (6AL/4V). Darren Crisp gibt eine "Lifetime warrenty on material and labor for all Crisp frames"!



Oh, das geht aber preislich.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## FZ40 (2. August 2008)

Habt ihr bei euren TI-Rahmen eigentlich auch "abgeklebt" zwecks Scheuern der Aussenhüllen?


----------



## Don Trailo (2. August 2008)

FZ40 schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei euren TI-Rahmen eigentlich auch "abgeklebt" zwecks Scheuern der Aussenhüllen?


 never!


----------



## FZ40 (2. August 2008)

Never, weil es bei TI nicht nötig ist oder never, weil es sich nicht ziemt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. August 2008)

Ich kleb dir gleich eine


----------



## FZ40 (3. August 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich kleb dir gleich eine



pft


----------



## forever (3. August 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> @cluso u.a.: Der Crisp-Rahmen (custom-made) kostet rd. 2100  zuzügl. 20% MWst., zuzügl. 132,-  Versand incl. Transport-Versicherung. Material lt. Crisp-Certifikat: bestes aerospace-titanium (3AL/2.5V) für den Rahmen. Für die dropouts, Scheibenbremsaufnahme u.ä. Grade 5 titanium (6AL/4V). Darren Crisp gibt eine "Lifetime warrenty on material and labor for all Crisp frames"!



ist ja doch "günstiger" als ich dachte - einmal im leben sollte man so einen haben... =)


----------



## homrich (4. August 2008)

So, wie versprochen, 3, 4 Bilder des Crisp-Rahmens. Darren Crisp schweisste den Rahmen nach meinen Vorgaben, die in allen Einzelheiten mit ihm diskutiert und abgestimmt wurden.(Der Rahmen ist wegen meiner Größe von 1,93 m entsprechend groß)
Geometriedaten:
-Sitzrohr: 515 mm
-Oberrohr (horizontal): 620 mm
-Steuerrohr:145 mm
-Sitzwinkel: 73°
-Steuerwinkel: 70,5°
-Leitungsführung unterhalb d. Oberrohrs bzw. oberhalb der Sitzstreben
-Auf Vorschlag von Crisp wurden zur Erhöhung der Rahmensteifigkeit Breezer-dropouts gewählt.
Gewicht: 1723 g incl. King-Steuersatz.
In den nächsten Wochen erfolgt der Aufbau. Nach dessen Abschluss reiche ich Fotos nach.


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2008)

lecker!  

Bin schon aufs fertige Bike gespannt.


----------



## Fezzä__ (4. August 2008)

GEIL!! find ich echt schön! gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (4. August 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> langweilig, langweilig, langweilig. schlechte zugverlegung, keine eigenständigen details, völlig uninteressant.



Dafür kostet es etwa $300-350    Sonderwünsche gegen Aufpreis.
( Mein Titanpanzer hat vor 4 Jahren EUR 275 bei Massanfertigung 
gekostet, allerdings nicht von Rapid, sondern von FTI  )


----------



## Don Trailo (4. August 2008)

@homrich
schöner rahmen 
trotz preisaufschlag ein tolles teil!


----------



## homrich (4. August 2008)

Ja, Crisp hat die Preise etwas erhöht. Aber wenn man den Rahmen in "natura" sieht, ist er sein Geld allemal wert!


----------



## *adrenalin* (4. August 2008)

ko5tik schrieb:


> Dafür kostet es etwa $300-350    Sonderwünsche gegen Aufpreis.
> ( Mein Titanpanzer hat vor 4 Jahren EUR 275 bei Massanfertigung
> gekostet, allerdings nicht von Rapid, sondern von FTI  )



mag sein, aber nur titan um des titan-willens? nein, da gehört mehr dazu (optik, qualität, individuelle lösungen etc.).


----------



## singlestoph (5. August 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> mag sein, aber nur titan um des titan-willens? nein, da gehört mehr dazu (optik, qualität, individuelle lösungen etc.).



was bitte soll an einem diamantrahmen individuell sein?
die sehen ja alle gleich aus


----------



## cluso (5. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> was bitte soll an einem diamantrahmen individuell sein?
> die sehen ja alle gleich aus




Sie sind ein Provokateur.


----------



## singlestoph (5. August 2008)

yupp


----------



## vattim (5. August 2008)

Moin, Moin

ich fahre seit Jahren Alu-Race-Hardtail und interessiere mich für ein Titan-Hardtail. Hatte neulich mal einen Test des Cube Elite HPT gelesen und war sehr interessiert. Nur habe ich mit Titan keinerlei Erfahrungen. Mal unabhängig von Marken etc; das wäre ja erst der zweite Schritt. 

Welche Unterschiede/ Vor- und Nachteile gibt es im Vergleich Alu/ Titan? Wäre Titan für mich (190 cm, 81-84 Kg) überhaubt empfehlenswert?


Danke für Tips


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Klar geht das, zumal die heutigen Titanrahmen auch etwas steifer sind als ältere Modelle.
Bin kaum kleiner und unwesentlich leichter und bei mir geht's nächstes Jahr wohl auch Richtung Titan (die Vernunft sagt eigentlich Alu reicht, ein kleiner Junge in mir schreit aber jetzt schon das er es heute noch bereut (auf hohem Niveau jammern) das Stahl Yo Eddy statt dem Fat Chance Titan genommen zu haben...).


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. August 2008)

Warte das 2009er Cube hpt ab. Das Rad hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ohne Frage. Und es fährt einfach saugeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (5. August 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Warte das 2009er Cube hpt ab. Das Rad hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ohne Frage. Und es fährt einfach saugeil


 
Gibts da schon was Konkretes? Ich kenn nur das Foto von der Transalp und die Gerüchte betreffend Lynskey als Hersteller.


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Gibts da schon was Konkretes? Ich kenn nur das Foto von der Transalp und die Gerüchte betreffend Lynskey als Hersteller.



Lynskey kann ich Dir bestätigen.


----------



## Rutil (5. August 2008)

Na, da bin ich schon gespannt auf die Eurobike (und auf den Preis).


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Wenn der Preis bleibt ist der heiss. Nur die Optik bleibt eine Frage des Geschmacks.
Zumindest wäre Cube gegenüber den China/Russland Bikes von Van Nicholas oder Radon prestigetechnisch weit voraus.


----------



## Rutil (5. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis bleibt ist der heiss. Nur die Optik bleibt eine Frage des Geschmacks.
> Zumindest wäre Cube gegenüber den China/Russland Bikes von Van Nicholas oder Radon prestigetechnisch weit voraus.


 
Stimmt, die kantigen Rohre sind Geschmackssache. Ob Cube aber prestigetechnisch weit vor VN ist? Erst recht bei den Dramen um die 08er Titanrahmen? Oder meinst wegen Lynskey? Dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ronmen (5. August 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Warum sich die Leut' hier so an den Schweissnähten auslassen....... kapier ich net.
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/150318]
> 
> [/URL]



Bei so einem Werk bzgl ("SchmueckdieNaht")Schweisserkunst  darf man auch mal meckern:
das Auge verbietet doch schon die Sattelklemmung und die Phase des Sitzrohres - sich soo sehr ueberschneiden zulassen 
ergo: wirkt fuer xxxx euro sehr zusammengequetscht und undurchdacht


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. August 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> Bei so einem Werk bzgl ("SchmueckdieNaht")Schweisserkunst  darf man auch mal meckern -
> das Auge verbietet doch schon die Sattelklemmung die die Phase des Sitzrohres sich soo sehr ueberschneiden zulassen - wirkt fuer xxxx euro sehr zusammengequetscht und undurchdacht



Paß bloß auf, Du bewegst Dich auf dünnem Eis hier 
Da is echt was dran, jetzt wo Du es sagst...


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Stimmt, die kantigen Rohre sind Geschmackssache. Ob Cube aber prestigetechnisch weit vor VN ist? Erst recht bei den Dramen um die 08er Titanrahmen? Oder meinst wegen Lynskey? Dann auf jeden Fall.



2mal daneben.
Die kantigen Rohre sind OK, die schon weiter vorne diskutierte weisse Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung auf dem grössten teil des Rahmens muß man bei Titan mögen - meinen Geschmack trifft es nicht.
Die 2008er scheinen von der Qualität wechselhaft gewesen zu sein, trotz namhaften Zulieferer. Drama hängt also vom jeweiligen Rahmen ab.
Mit Lynskey hat man einen Meister des Fachs beauftragt und wenn Cube die Preise hält ist man den anderen Anbietern dieses Segments durchaus einiges Voraus.
Wenn ich mir bei 3000 für ein Komplettbike einen auf Cube umgelabelten Rahmen aus einer namhaften Edelschmiede bekomme und bei der Konkurrenz zwar auch qualitativ gute aber doch etwas seelenlose Ostrahmen würde ich zum Lynskey Cube tendieren (so schön ich die Van Nicholas auch finde!).


----------



## kodak (6. August 2008)

... wer Titan ueber den Preis kauft macht irgendwas falsch an der Geschichte ... Jungs wo bleibt der eigene Geschmack, die eigene Vorstellung von der Geometrie usw.? ... 3000 Euro sind nun auch nicht gerade ein Sonderpreis ...

Percy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (6. August 2008)

Nur mal um's klar zu stellen, mein Ding ist's auch nicht unbedingt, aber es geht nunmal gerade um Hersteller wie Cube, die nunmal eher die Massen bedienen wollen. 3000â¬ sind schon 'ne Menge Geld, allerdings kosten eine Menge Rahmen schon 1800-3000â¬.
Komplettbikes kratzen dann je nach WÃ¼nschen locker an der 4 oder 5 vorne...
Daher sollte man da mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und das relativieren...


----------



## Don Trailo (6. August 2008)

ich denke auch wenn das komplettbike bei 3500- aufwärts kostet> bitte individueller aufbau( auch wenns manchmal teurer kommt als vorgesehen)
 hoffe das ein paar von euch an der eurobike sind und die üblichen verdächtigen auch schön picsen , damit wir uns ein bild machen könnenich kann leider dieses jahr nicht hindüsen...


----------



## subdiver (6. August 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Warte das 2009er Cube hpt ab. Das Rad hat ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, ohne Frage. Und es fährt einfach saugeil



Hoffentlich ist der 09er Rahmen nicht wieder so zusammengebruzelt,
wie der 08er, den ich postwendend wieder dem Händler überreicht hatte


----------



## Jaypeare (6. August 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist der 09er Rahmen nicht wieder so zusammengebruzelt,
> wie der 08er, den ich postwendend wieder dem Händler überreicht hatte


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. August 2008)

cube oder radon (also die gelabelten ti-rahmen) können sich ihre rahmen von litespeed oder merlin oder wem auch immer bruzzeln lassen - ich bevorzuge ein original (wenn es auch nur ein vannicholas ist)! selbst wenn das labeln ein downgrade darstellt (in diesem fall lynskey auf cube) macht doch das eigenständige seinen reiz aus. und da ist wiederum vn ganz weit vorne.

natürlich macht es keinen sinn, titan nur über den preis zu kaufen, aber das ist kein freifahrtsschein für jeden x-beliebigen rahmen 3.000,- euro zu verlangen.

vom preis-leistungsverhältnis (incl. der eigenständigen optik und details) ist  vannicholas ganz weit vorne, wenn nicht sogar spitze! es gibt viel geilere rahmen was die schweißnähte betrifft und ausgefallenere rohrsätze - zum entsprechenden preis. das ist jedem freigestellt.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. August 2008)

hab noch ein angebot gefunden für schnellentschlossene

http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...0&ParentID=2766&categoryname=Marin Hard Tails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hab noch ein angebot gefunden fÃ¼r schnellentschlossene
> 
> http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...0&ParentID=2766&categoryname=Marin Hard Tails



Die $ 320,-- shipping sind doch ein ziemlicher Spielverderber. Am Ende landet man fast bei â¬ 1650,--. Da kÃ¶nnte ein 09er Cube nur unwesentlich teurer sein und da hÃ¤tte man Garantie. Klar Marin hat einen Namen, aber von Lynsky sind beide...

Robert


----------



## dominique (6. August 2008)

Gebaut aus SEVEN's ultrakonifiziertem Cirrus Ultra-butted Al3/2,5V Titanium Rohrsatz.

neues von Seven, Rahmengewicht wird mit 1280 gamm angegeben
Könnte mein neuer Rahmen für das nächste Projekt sein


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. August 2008)

da bin ich mal skeptisch. Was nützt das geringe Gewicht, wenn der Rahmen dann am Ende butterweich ist??


----------



## Don Trailo (7. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die $ 320,-- shipping sind doch ein ziemlicher Spielverderber. Am Ende landet man fast bei â¬ 1650,--. Da kÃ¶nnte ein 09er Cube nur unwesentlich teurer sein und da hÃ¤tte man Garantie. Klar Marin hat einen Namen, aber von Lynsky sind beide...
> 
> Robert



in der tat
 doch bei marin hast du den nackten rahmen
 und bei euch in germany ist er doch  wesentlich teurer als 1650 euro, ja ich finde 320 dollars fÃ¼r versand auch teuer, aber man hat doch bekannte in den us of a..die das teil mit 90 dollaros in die euro senden kÃ¶nnen
@jesusfreak, ja ich denke auch das das teil ein wenig weich sein kÃ¶nnte,abwarten auf  feedbacks [email protected]


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2008)

Die $ 320,-- sind wg. Versicherung bedingt. Klar gibt es Wege den Preis noch weiter zu drücken....


----------



## dominique (7. August 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> da bin ich mal skeptisch. Was nützt das geringe Gewicht, wenn der Rahmen dann am Ende butterweich ist??


ja, diese Gedanken hab ich mir letzte Nacht auch gemacht Werde den Rahmen in Friedrichshafen mal begutachten. Der Aufbau wird mit einer Carbon Starrgabel sein


----------



## cluso (7. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wenig weich sein könnte,abwarten auf  feedbacks [email protected]




Na ja wenn er Dominique mit seinen Kraftwerken zu weich ist heisst das für uns Quarkwaden noch lange nichts.


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2008)

Und drüben gibts wohl auch schon einen Aufbau...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. August 2008)

drüben ......geht leider nicht!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. August 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=427064


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (7. August 2008)

ich find lackiertes titan cool

egal ob gestrahlt und dann schriftzüge auflackiert werden oder noch seltsamer decals aufgeklebt und das ganze dann klar lackiert wird ...

pure dekadenz







ist zwar rennrad aber....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. August 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=427064



Waaaaaa...... die Hope Mini Pro mit Shimano Scheiben???? Der Rahmen ist dafür sehr nett!!!


----------



## cluso (7. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ist zwar rennrad aber....




....so pur und klassisch wie es eben geht.

Könnte mich aber nicht zwischen dem Bianchi und dem Colnago entscheiden. 



Mich wundert dass das Seven nicht vorne über kippt mit dem dominanten massiven Vorbau.  

(Bääääähhh, warum werden immer so hässliche Räder in dem Amiforen gepostet?).


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Mich wundert dass das Seven nicht vorne über kippt mit dem dominanten massiven Vorbau.
> 
> (Bääääähhh, warum werden immer so hässliche Räder in dem Amiforen gepostet?).



Na da bin ich ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der so denkt. Scheußlicher Aufbau, und der Rahmen... mag ja leicht sein, aber sieht so nach überhaupt gar nix aus. Macht mich nicht an. Seven hat Mondpreise und liefert dafür m.M.n. nicht annähernd adäquaten Gegenwert.


----------



## singlestoph (8. August 2008)

ist immer wieder witzig zu sehen  dass wenn man alles was gut undoder teuer ist an ein rad bastelt nicht immer ein schönes rad dabei rauskommt .....


shimanoscheiben bestehen wohl in etwa aus dem gleichen stahl wie die hopescheiben ....  warum man mehrgewicht in form von centerlockadapter an eine so teure und leichte nabe bauen sollte wär mit aber auch ein rätsel

ich muss mich zum glück auch nicht entscheiden das colnago ist mir das bianchi ein secondhand rad das zum verkauf steht

der bianchi ist zwar steiffer insgesammt auch etwas schwerer 
das colnago hab ich günstig vor ebay gerettet und mit teilen die noch rumlagen und die zu schade zum crossfahren sind aufgebaut

das colnago hat den alten c40hinterbau und ist richtig schön weich und bequem, passt mir aber auch besser vom fahrgefühl ....


----------



## cluso (8. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...
> ich muss mich zum glück auch nicht entscheiden das colnago ist mir das *bianchi ein secondhand rad das zum verkauf steh*t
> ...



Dann sag mal an, das interessiert bestimmt welche.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. August 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Dann sag mal an, das interessiert bestimmt welche.



zum beispiel mein italoherz!


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2008)

Colnago und Bianchi da oben sind ein Traum.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. August 2008)

aber bitte wiedermal in aufbau das uns zum schmelzen bringt.grazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (10. August 2008)

entschuldigt kurz die Unterbrechung....hab gerade zwei gute Fotos eines "Eriksen-Yeti" entdeckt:











hat wer noch andere Links zu Eriksen Fullys parat....?


----------



## jörgl (10. August 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Rahmen potthäßlich. 

Aus fahrwerkstechnischer Sicht kann ich die Konstruktion nicht beurteilen, vielleicht mag da dieser Materialmix durchaus sinnvoll sein. Außerdem fahre ich ein Uralt-MTB-Fully, von daher möge man mit mir nachsichtig sein. 

Aus rein ästhetischer Sicht finde ich den in meinen Augen unnötigen Materialmix aus Titan, Carbon und Alu eigentlich nur übel. An die Tatsache, daß einige Titanmarken sich die Alu-Hinterbauten von z.B. Ventana oder Maverick zugekauft haben konnte ich mich ja noch so gewöhnen.. aber warum bitte Carbon für die Kettenstreben? Und diese Umlenkhebel in dieser pseudofiligranen Ausführung im Kontrast zu den wuchtigen Carbonstreben.... 

Eriksen baut handwerklich sicherlich astreine Titanrahmen, aber ich habe bis auf ein Rad aus einem Nachbarforum noch nicht einen Aufbau gesehen, wo es mir im positiven Sinne die Sprache verschlagen hätte........


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. August 2008)

Sehr sehr schön!

Ich hab Online noch welche der anderen Eriksen Fullys gefunden, leider kein gescheites von aufgebauten Eriksen Yeti:













...und weil die Jungs drüben wohl ziemlich auf die Maverick Forken stehen auch mal ein Hardtail:










Ich würde aber so nett die Fully auch gemacht sind immer ein Titan Hardtail bevorzugen.
Es sei denn es schickt Eriksen mal einer ein 301er zum verbrutzeln, das könnte aber wie die oben gezeigten Fully aber wohl auch wieder kaum einer bezahlen


----------



## singlestoph (10. August 2008)

wo genau der vorteil von titan beim fully zu suchen ist ....

- optik?
- flex wohl eher nicht
- gewicht wohl auch nicht
- langlebigleit?

wenn aber kunden von einem rahmenbauer sowas wollen und das ganze so zu bauen ist dass keine krassen nachteile gegenüber eines vergleichbaren bikes in alu zu erwarten sind wär der gute rahmenbauer ja doof das nicht zu tun ....

nur hardtails anzubieten ist eine etwas kleine nische da heutzutage wohl jeder ernsthafte biker ein fully haben will

stahlfullies gut gebaut sind ja auch nicht schlechter als aluteile dann wird man das wohl auch in alu machbar sein


preis? darf ich hier überhaupt werbung machen? PN?


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> entschuldigt kurz die Unterbrechung....hab gerade zwei gute Fotos eines "Eriksen-Yeti" entdeckt:
> 
> ..bilder..
> 
> hat wer noch andere Links zu Eriksen Fullys parat....?



Bilder von einem solchen Bike gibt es z.B. hier: http://www.twentyniner.ch/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6849#6849

Im Beitrag findest Du einen Link auf freakforti's flickr-Galerie. Auf Seite 3 gibt es noch mehr Bildmaterial zu dem Bike. (Auch sonst lohnt es sich, diese Galerie mal anzusehen). Viel Spass.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. August 2008)

Prinzipiell finde ich Titan-Fullys sehr spannend, aber das Eriksen-Yeti gefällt mir auch nicht. Zum Einen weil ich diese "hoppla-ein-elefant-hat-sich-auf-mein-oberrohr-gesetzt" Optik generell nicht mag, zum Anderen weil einige Details nicht schön gelöst sind - Stichwort klobig wirkende Kettenstreben und diese übergroßen kreisrunden Gelenkaufnahmen. Wirkt einfach unharmonisch und irgendwie zusammengeschustert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (11. August 2008)

alsoo

ich hab nichts gegen erikson fullies ich find die nicht mal hässlich
ein maverick-klein hatte ich auch mal

man müsste die dinger mal testfahren können .....

die idee hintrabusysteme zu verwenden die sich bewährt haben ist ja grundsätzlich mal nicht so schlecht

...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. August 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich Titan-Fullys sehr spannend, aber das Eriksen-Yeti gefällt mir auch nicht. Zum Einen weil ich diese "hoppla-ein-elefant-hat-sich-auf-mein-oberrohr-gesetzt" Optik generell nicht mag, zum Anderen weil einige Details nicht schön gelöst sind - Stichwort klobig wirkende Kettenstreben und diese übergroßen kreisrunden Gelenkaufnahmen. Wirkt einfach unharmonisch und irgendwie zusammengeschustert.



ja das  Eriksen-Yeti  
 doch das Eriksen-ventana finde ich schon sehr edel, würde es sofort kaufen, wenn ich nicht so bescheiden wäre


----------



## cluso (11. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja das  Eriksen-Yeti
> doch das Eriksen-ventana finde ich schon sehr edel, würde es sofort kaufen, wenn ich *nicht so bescheiden* wäre



Ach komm, zum nächsten runden Geburtstag, da kannst du dir ja was gönnen...


----------



## nebeljäger (11. August 2008)

Hallo und Danke für eure Links und Kommentare.

ich wollte das Yeti-Eriksen nur hier reinstellen, da Fotos von ihm im Netz sehr spärlich zu finden sind. Wird wohl wrklich an der Optik und am Materialmix liegen.

Ich persönlich finde die Carbon Sitzstreben des neuen auch ein wenig sehr filigran....und gerade an dieser exponierten Stelle.
Das Ventana schaut da schon vertrauenserweckender aus

....to be continued...


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2008)

Da diese Stelle das "Gelenk" dastellt, müß es dort so filigran sein...


----------



## Jaypeare (11. August 2008)

Ich warte noch drauf, dass Cube eine Titanvariante des Sting und/oder Stereo bringt. 

Bei Lynskey sollte die Qualität dann passen und das wäre für mich das perfekte Bike - Image hin oder her.

Das Ventana-Eriksen würd ich zur Not aber auch...


----------



## oldman (11. August 2008)

moin,

also das yeti eriksen ist grausig, das ist echt nur usa-tauglich... die maverick-hinterbau version ist auch nicht der bringer.
am besten schaut noch die ventana version aus, wird wohl auch imho die beste funktion bieten.
bevor mir das cinco zugelaufen ist (und vor dem niota) hatte ich kent und black sheep im visier, aber letztlich war mir zuviel "magic dust" und 29er und anderer humbug im spiel, wenngleich man an kent's schweisserei nichts aussetzen kann.
er sollte sich halt auf das wesentliche besinnen und beschraenken - ein jeff jones genuegt der szene vollkommen. 
my2cents


----------



## daddy yo yo (11. August 2008)

bei ht und rr ist eriksen für mich allerdings erste wahl, am besten mit weißen outlines oder grauen decals mit weißen outlines.


----------



## nebeljäger (11. August 2008)

ich denke das man bei Kent die 3 Fullys nicht in einen Topf werfen sollte....sie haben für mich alle den "gewissen Unterschied".

Vom Federungsverhalten gibts halt unter den Kundschaften vorlieben, die Kent, so wie es scheint erfüllen möchte. Das Yeti ist ein "Hardtail mit Federweg" und zählt punkto Federung zu Kents Lieblingen....Kent=Racer ....na klar

Zum Yeti Hinterbau: Das die flexende Carbon Sitzstrebe "filigran" sein muss ist mir schon klar...die Vorgängerversion war da völlig anders konstruiert...

Wie ich so sehe wäre(wenn kein Hardtail) der Ventana Hinterbau euer Favorit.


----------



## jever98 (12. August 2008)

Moinsen,

ist zwar eine leichte Themaverfehlung fuer diesen Thread, aber trotzdem Bitte um Hilfe:

Habe mir nen Rennradrahmen in Titan bestellt, zum Training neben dem MTB, wird wohl so in 3 Wochen da seien. Oberflaeche gebuerstet, Geometrie vom Speci Roubaix.

Der Aufbau soll sehr schlicht werden, mit ganz leichten Farbakzenten. Denke momentan an schwarze Anbauteile und Laufraeder, gepaart mit der Chorus Gruppe. Campa Zonda Laufraeder in Schwarz, Syntace P6 Sattelstuetze, schwarzer Sattel, Carbonlenker, schwarzes Lenkerband, schwarzer Vorbau, Carbongabel.

Als Farbtupfer schweben mit entweder ein roter oder goldener Steuersatz (CK oder Hope) mit gleichfarbiger Sattelklemme vor.

Worueber ich mir noch nicht klar bin:
- Passen die CK und Hope Teile zusamen?
- Rot oder Gold? Rot sieht man haeufig, Gold ist vielleicht zu blass?
- Kurbel: sollte ich vielleicht ne schwarze Kurbel statt der silbernen Chorus verbauen um besser ins schwarze Farbschema zu passen?

Wenn jemand Bilder oder Tips haette, vielen Dank. Habe nicht so recht viel gefunden bisher.

Sorry wenn ich hier im MTB Forum damit aufkreuze, aber bei Rennrad-News ist nicht die selbe Tiefe an Wissen vorhanden und viele fahren wie ich ja hier MTB und Renner.

Danke schonmal fuer Tips,

Jever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (12. August 2008)

Gold ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Mir gefällts ja sehr gut, aber da muss die Gesamterscheinung stimmig sein. Wenn der Rahmen nicht von einer der üblichen Edelschmieden ist, schaut gold gleich mal overdressed aus. Da schon eher rot. Mein Chinesenblech aus Titan hat Centaur mit schwarzen Anbauteilen, aktuell mit blauem Lenkerband und passendem Sattel. Das gibt einen netten Kontrast. Ob die beiden roten Farbtupfer große Akzente setzen können? Bezügl. Kurbel: Meine silberne Alukurbel find ich schön klassisch, aber da scheiden sich die Geister. Die einen bestehen auf eine Carbonkurbel, die anderen wollen unbedingt auf so einem klassischen Titanrahmen eine ebenso zeitlose Alukurbel. Ob die Eloxalfarben der beiden Hersteller gleich sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jever98 (12. August 2008)

@Rutil: Danke fuer die Tips. Wieso machts so nen unterschied obs ein Chinesenblech oder n Rewel, Moots oder Litespeed is? Nacktes Titan ist doch nacktes Titan, oder? ;-)

Hast Du vielleicht Bilder von Deiner Kiste?

gruss
Jever


----------



## Rutil (12. August 2008)

Na ja, für mich ist ein Chinesenblech eher eine Vernunftentscheidung im Rahmen des Unvernünftigen (denn wer braucht schon Titan ), und da ist eine pragmatischere, dezente Ausstattung sehr passend. Bei einem Edelrahmen finde ich passende Edelteile stimmiger. Und obwohl es mich ehrt, dass mein Rahmen mit Moots etc. verglichen wird, so muss ich doch sagen, dass da in Sachen Verarbeitung Unterschiede sind. Mein Rahmen ist sehr sauber verarbeitet und hält durchaus dem Vergleich mit Rewel stand (ein Freund hat eines, da konnten wir vergleichen), von einem hochwertigen Ami trennt ihn aber Einiges.
Bilder hab ich, muss ich aber erst in die richtige Größe bringen. Ich gestehe aber, nach einer Saison schwach geworden zu sein und mir Carbonlaufräder gegönnt zu haben, wo ich dann auch schon (in Summe) einen Ami bekommen hätte, aber eben nicht mit solchen LR.

Was wirds denn bei dir für ein Rahmen?


----------



## jever98 (12. August 2008)

Freu mich auf die Bilder. Bei mir wirds ein Chinesenblechle von XACD. Allerdings mit ovalisierten Rohren. Bin mal gespannt.

Welches Finish hast Du? Gebuerstet? Sandgestrahlt?

Gruss
Jever


----------



## Sumpfreiter (12. August 2008)

@jever98: wie steht's mit grün, guck mal hier http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de


----------



## jever98 (12. August 2008)

@Sumpfreiter: Keine schlechte Idee, aber wo kriegt man ne gruene Sattelklemme?


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> @Sumpfreiter: Keine schlechte Idee, aber wo kriegt man ne gruene Sattelklemme?



 z.b tune oder hope
und nun bleiben wir *BITTE wieder beim thema
 mag nicht das dieser edle fred zu dem mutiert was schon sonst bei cc der fall ist
 danke*


----------



## Catsoft (12. August 2008)

Die Farben von König und Hoffnung sind schon unterschiedlich. King ist glänzender als Hope, der Farbton allerdings ähnlich. Magura geht da gar nicht. King und Tune geht wieder vom Glanz und Ton ganz gut. Guck mal in meine Gallerie unter DK, da hab ich einmal Hope und Tune in Gold und einmal CK und Tune.

Robert


----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ist zwar rennrad aber....



...aber mir schwirrt es auch im kopf rum, seit ich es live gesehen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

zwar noch nicht ganz fertig und auch kein gutes foto, aber hier mal mein 94er GT Xizang LE:


----------



## singlestoph (15. August 2008)

alsooo wenn da wirklich was schwirrt

ich hab bei meinem ladenjubiläums- allejcat ein-zwei interessenten für sowas gehabt und bei meinem schönevelo-lieferanten heute am fon nur angedeutet dass da ein zwei interessenten wären .....

jetzt ruft der mich drei stunden später zurück er hätte da dreiräder gefunde er komme am samstag vorbei

dh. : ein CT1 mitkopletter dura ace jhubiläum ein colnago C40 auch so bestückt und ein grell-buntes stahrad aus den 80ern mit duraace

preise ich find sehr günstig aber etwas teurer als das bianchi das stahlrad natürlich günstiger .....

zustand wahrscheinlich wie immer top

mein freund der ja eigentlich der auslöser dieser beschaffungsaktion war ist jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr so wahnsinnig interessiert aber falls ich mal ein C40 rahmenset für 600 oiro hätte ......

also falls jemand interesse hat an preisen und rädern ----> PN an mich oder Googeln und anrufen .....

wenn ich die räder nicht nehm gehen sie wahrscheinlich via ebay nach amerika oder japan und ich steh etwas doof da

.....

ich hoff das ich in ein paar jahren genügend leute hab die ich anrufen kann wenn wieder mal sowas reinkommt 

s

ps. ein titanserotta schwirrt scheinbar auch noch rum das man nur abrufen müsste

ich kann leider nicht noch mehr von dem zeux bei mir einlagern ohne mindestens eine chance auf weiterverkauf zu haben


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> zwar noch nicht ganz fertig und auch kein gutes foto, aber hier mal mein 94er GT Xizang LE:


 habs ja befummeln können... sehr schön volker!!


----------



## versus (15. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> habs ja befummeln können... sehr schön volker!!



und darfst bald wieder 

danke. stütze (ringle), vorbau (x-lite), ti-lenker (???) und seit gestern abend (noch nicht auf dem foto) die bremsen (avid arch supreme + ultimate hebel) wurden seither geändert 

jetzt noch ein roter king und das wäre es dann - vermutlich...


----------



## bernd e (21. August 2008)

Bin zwar mit meinem Liteville 301 mehr als zufrieden, schaue mich aber seit einiger Zeit nach einem Titan-HT um.  Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Ti habe und auf den Web-Seiten der Hersteller keine Infos gefunden habe, die Frage euch mit eurer entsprechenden Erfahrung.

Wie ist die Steifigkeit im Steuerkopfbereich (Lenkpräzision)?
Wie ist die Steifigkeit im Tretlagerbereich (Vortrieb)?
Und das ganze bei 0,1t Fahrer.
Oder ist bei einem solchen Gewicht eher von Titan abzuraten?

Danke für eure Infos.

Übrigens viele schöne Bikes hier, weiter so!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2008)

Wie ist die Steifigkeit im Steuerkopfbereich (Lenkpräzision)? finde das genügend steif, da merkst du nichts......Wie ist die Steifigkeit im Tretlagerbereich (Vortrieb)? jeh nach hersteller, mein titus ist enorm steiff, leichtbau-ti-rahmen wenigerUnd das ganze bei 0,1t Fahrer. kein problem 
Oder ist bei einem solchen Gewicht eher von Titan abzuraten? *niemals*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (21. August 2008)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bin zwar mit meinem Liteville 301 mehr als zufrieden, schaue mich aber seit einiger Zeit nach einem Titan-HT um.  Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen mit Ti habe und auf den Web-Seiten der Hersteller keine Infos gefunden habe, die Frage euch mit eurer entsprechenden Erfahrung.
> 
> Wie ist die Steifigkeit im Steuerkopfbereich (Lenkpräzision)?
> Wie ist die Steifigkeit im Tretlagerbereich (Vortrieb)?
> ...


Hallo Bernd
ich fahre ein Ultra steifes Carbon und ein Titan Hardtail mit identischer Geo, Das Carbon setze ich nur noch bei Bergrennen oder auf einfachen XC Rennen ein. Das Titan überall dort wo es technisch schwierig wird, da fahre ich mit dem "weicheren" Titan schneller und sicherer runter. 
im Steuerkopfbereich spüre ich bei langsamen Serpentinen den Unterschied zum steifen Carbon was aber für mich kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil eher ein Vorteil ist. Im Tretlager sind die Unterschiede was den Vortrieb anbelangt nicht gross spürbar und ich bringe etliche Watt ins Pedal wenn ich Gas geb 
Wie es ausschaut bei 100kg mit dementspechendem grossen Titan Rahmen
kann ich dir nicht sagen. Mein Titan entspricht einem 19 Zoll Rahmen ist ausreichend steif und der Vortrieb passt


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2008)

Mein 18,5er DK ist gefühlt steif ohne Ende.... Allerdings wiege ich auch "nur" 75 Kg.


----------



## versus (21. August 2008)

ich muss leider etwas anderes berichten: 

mein alu GT zaskar ist im lenkkopfbereich deutlich steifer, im tretlagerbereich etwas steifer als das titanpendant GT xizang. 

beide bikes sind allerdings schon 13-14 jahre alt und mit einem aktuellen ti-hardtail wohl nicht mehr zu vergleichen.

das fahrergewicht halte ich bei titan  für unproblematisch - will heissen: K A U F E N  ! ! !


----------



## singlestoph (21. August 2008)

titan ist grundsätzlich weicher aber zäher als aluminium

beim gt zum beispiel haben die titanrahmen auch nicht so grossvolumige rohre wie beim zaskar

das hat alles einen einfluss auf die steifigkeit

dafür hat der titanrahmen andere, gewünschte eigenschaften als steifigkeit

litespeed hat modelle mit massiv oversized rohren nur fühlen sich die, dann auch, steifen rahmen nicht mehr so an wie ein klassischer rahmen

da hat man dann (wahrscheinlich) nur noch zwei der titantypischen vorteile: optik und langlebigkeit, bequemer ritt hatt man dann halt nicht mehr dafür den nachteil vom alurahmen: hart

man könnte natürlich wie cérvelo bei den rennrädern ultradünne sitzstreben einbauen nur würde das vielleicht  etwas unharmonisch aussehen

.....

weiche rahmen fühlen sich grundsätzlich bequemer an als steife

das ist aber nicht nur vom material abhängig und im mikrobereich, dh da spielen auch glaubensfragen und bikeesotherik eine rolle

messbar sind solche dinge schon nur sind die werte im labor meist viel geringer als vermutet 

leichte weiche laufrdäder machen wahrscheinlich sogar einen grösseren unterschied was bequemlichkeit betrifft und wenig luftdruck in den reifen erst recht

trotzdem titan lässt sich problemlos aoch mit 0,1t fahren 
die meisten serienbikes werden damit keine probleme haben, wenn du einen custommade rahmen willst ist das sowieso kein problem 

....


----------



## hardflipper (22. August 2008)

Hier mal ein krasser Aufbau!

Hab den Hobel letztes Wochenende in New York gesehen 

Ãble Zusammenstellung. Das zeigt wieder mal dass man guten Geschmack nicht kaufen kann.

Ich bin mittlerweile auch heiss auf Titan. Wer macht denn Rahmen mit langen Oberrohren und Steuerrohren bei gleichzeitig kurzem Sitzrohr? Sprich massiv abfallendes Oberrohr!?

Oder muss da ne MaÃanfertigung her? Moots, Revel oder auch die Crisp Rahmen gefallen mir schon gut. Was wÃ¼rdet ihr emfpehlen? SchÃ¶n wÃ¤re es auch, wenn der Rahmen unter 3000 â¬ zu haben ist!?

GruÃ


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2008)

Für New York macht's Sinn...zumindest die Reifen. Die Sitzposition ist ja sowieso Geschmackssache.
Die Bikes von meinen Kumpels in NYC sehen ähnlich (wenn auch sportlicher) aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hier mal ein krasser Aufbau!
> 
> Hab den Hobel letztes Wochenende in New York gesehen
> 
> ...


3000euro dein budget??
 für rahmen??
 also bitte mass! nur mass!

http://www.kenteriksen.com/
z.b hier!


----------



## homrich (22. August 2008)

@hardflipper: schau dir www.crisptitanium.com an. Darren Crisp baut dir einen Rahmen, wie du ihn haben willst für rd. 2000  netto.


----------



## daddy yo yo (22. August 2008)

@hardflipper: wenn schon so viel kohle ausgegeben werden will, dann auch was mit flair und kultfaktor. für mich wäre kent eriksen erste wahl, dicht gefolgt von kish.


----------



## cluso (22. August 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> @hardflipper: wenn schon so viel kohle ausgegeben werden will, dann auch was *mit flair und kultfaktor*. für mich wäre kent eriksen erste wahl, dicht gefolgt von kish.



Alle der genannten Firmen sind doch so speziell und klein das sie alle Flair, Kultfaktor und die gewisse Exklusivität geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (22. August 2008)

bei dem us-dollar kurs fallen bei mir auch diverse namen... 
nur mass... nicht nur im biergarten !


----------



## hardflipper (22. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 3000euro dein budget??
> fÃ¼r rahmen??
> also bitte mass! nur mass!
> 
> ...



Ne ne, ich meinte ja unter 3000 â¬. HÃ¤tte ehr schreiben sollen, dass es deutlich unter 3K bleiben soll. Oder noch besser unter 2,5 K 

Ich werde mal Crisp in die engere Wahl nehmen. Bei Revel gefallen mir die Ausfallenden nicht. Da mÃ¼sste ich mal fragen ob man die Ausfaller des Canti only Rahmens auch mit Discaufnahme bekommt!?

2K sind schon angenehmer. Ich war der Meinung dass man, mal abgesehen von Revel, deutlich mehr als 2000 â¬ fÃ¼r einen MaÃrahmen auf den Tisch legen muss!?


----------



## Rutil (22. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ne ne, ich meinte ja unter 3000 . Hätte ehr schreiben sollen, dass es deutlich unter 3K bleiben soll. Oder noch besser unter 2,5 K
> 2K sind schon angenehmer. Ich war der Meinung dass man, mal abgesehen von Revel, deutlich mehr als 2000  für einen Maßrahmen auf den Tisch legen muss!?


 
tatsächlich startet ein Maßrahmen, wenn man von eher abenteuerlichen China-Selbstimporten absieht, bei Van Nicholas bei etwa 1.200. Aber von Kultfaktor würde ich da nicht reden. Hab selbst eines, daher darf ich das wohl sagen. Serienrahmen mit starkem Sloping macht Litespeed. Bei den Preisen (Obed so um 2.300, wenn ich mich nicht irre) ist ein Maßrahmen aber nicht mehr weit. Import aus USA geht auch, leider ist der Dollar wieder deutlich stärker als vor einigen Wochen. Versicherter Versand kostet auch nicht so wenig.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2008)

Die Eriksen sind schon echt fein...
Ich hatte heute leider das Handy im Sakko, sonst hätte ich aus dem Auto mal ein Foto gemacht. Neben mir an der Ampel stand jemand mit einem Eriksen mit einer orangen Durin und Parts in mango.
HAMMER!!!
Wusste gar nicht, daß in München eins rumfährt...


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Eriksen sind schon echt fein...
> Ich hatte heute leider das Handy im Sakko, sonst hätte ich aus dem Auto mal ein Foto gemacht. Neben mir an der Ampel stand jemand mit einem Eriksen mit einer orangen Durin und Parts in mango.
> HAMMER!!!
> Wusste gar nicht, daß in München eins rumfährt...



...wird wahrscheinlich von einem gelangweilten Snob in der city spazieren gefahren...  auf den Isartrails ist mir in den 4 Monaten, die ich hier bin, fast nur Serienmaterial von Cannondale, Scott und Specialized entgegen gekommen, natürlich immer sündteuer und sehr sauber.


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2008)

Ja, das sehe ich ähnlich... 

Und gefühlte 10tausend schwarze Cubes von Rabe


----------



## hardflipper (22. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> tatsächlich startet ein Maßrahmen, wenn man von eher abenteuerlichen China-Selbstimporten absieht, bei Van Nicholas bei etwa 1.200. Aber von Kultfaktor würde ich da nicht reden. Hab selbst eines, daher darf ich das wohl sagen. Serienrahmen mit starkem Sloping macht Litespeed. Bei den Preisen (Obed so um 2.300, wenn ich mich nicht irre) ist ein Maßrahmen aber nicht mehr weit. Import aus USA geht auch, leider ist der Dollar wieder deutlich stärker als vor einigen Wochen. Versicherter Versand kostet auch nicht so wenig.



Mhhh, die Van Nicholas gefallen mir nicht so sehr wegen dem Zeugs am Hinterbau. Ein Litespeed wäre allerdings auch fein.

Hätte ich nur vor meinem NY Aufenthalt schon gewusst dass ich Titan brauche... morgen fliege ich wieder zurück nach Frankfurt. Wenigstens habe ich schon ein Pärchen King Cage Ti Flaschenhalter im Gepäck


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mhhh, die Van Nicholas gefallen mir nicht so sehr wegen dem Zeugs am Hinterbau.



Meinst Du die gefrästen Teile an den Sitzstreben?
Die gibt es nur bei einem Modell.
Auch ganz normal erhältlich...


----------



## nebeljäger (23. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich werde mal Crisp in die engere Wahl nehmen.....



für diese Schweissnähte von Crisp die man so im Netz sieht, wären mir 2k  deutlich zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. August 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> für diese Schweissnähte von Crisp die man so im Netz sieht, wären mir 2k  deutlich zuviel...



 ja ich war auch soeben auf der seite und seine würste haben mich auch erstaunt


----------



## Rutil (23. August 2008)

Diese Woche hab ich meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Spielchen? Ich poste ein Foto, und ihr nennt mir den Hersteller! Bei der hier versammelten Titankompetenz wird es wohl nicht lange dauern  . Mit jedem folgenden Foto wirds einfacher. Falls ich euch nerve, gebt mir Bescheid. Dann poste ich nur die Fotos. Aber ich hab nun mal so eine Freude damit...
Hier mal der Tretlagerbereich:


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. August 2008)

Van Nicholas!


----------



## Rutil (23. August 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Van Nicholas!


 nein


----------



## singlestoph (23. August 2008)

das mit den verfärbungen bei den crisp schweissnähten könnte man mit sandstrahlen oder kugelstrahlen ...... wegmachen

hat aber auf die funktion wohl keinen einfluss (man müsste den herrn crisp halt anfragen ob er das macht, sonst kann man den rahmen ja lackieren)

das ding das ich in italien an der singlespeed em photographiert hab sieht einiges besser aus als das was am anfang auf der homepage war

solche schweissnähte wie moots sie heute macht (ich hab zwei alte crosser wo das noch nicht so war) brauchen wahrscheinlich einfach viel mehr zeit und schweisser die 10 oder 15jahre übung haben

beides nicht wirklich günstig wenn man auf den preis schaut

die nähte von kish sind sehr gut ich könnt mal auf der festplatte nach bildern suchen

...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2008)

Rewel!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2008)

Dürfen hier auch alte Sachen rein?!

*GT Xizang 1997*

...vormals mit Magura HS 33 Raceline:








...aktuell mit schwarzer Magura: 













Gruß, Christian


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. August 2008)

warum montierst du die magura nicht auf der anderen seite?


----------



## zaskar-le (23. August 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> warum montierst du die magura nicht auf der anderen seite?



Darüber wurde schon früher fleißig diskutiert. Mir gefällts so einfach besser.
Nachdem man heute allerdings einen anderen Blick auf die Dinge hat, werde ich das demnächst wohl noch ändern oder mir 'ne andere Gabel besorgen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. August 2008)

Ich finds so auch schöner, schickes Rad - keine Frage°!


----------



## kodak (23. August 2008)

das von Rutil ist kein REWEL, da Rewel keinen Steg hinter dem Tretlager verbaut ;-) ... Schweissnaehte und Optik sahen schon aehnlich aus, es fehlt aber auch die Gravur im Tretlagergehaeuse ...

Percy (Arm gebrochen :-( )


----------



## Rutil (23. August 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Rewel!?


 nein


----------



## cluso (23. August 2008)

Das GT ist ja ZUCKER.

Super schönes Rad.

@Rutil

Ich tippe mal blind auf Nevi.

Wenn wir nicht drauf kommen poste doch nochmal ein anderes Bild.


----------



## hardflipper (23. August 2008)

Das GT ist wahrhaftig ein Traum 

Die Gabel *hatte* ich auch mal, und zwar montiert in einem Zaskar Le.... Ich Depp  


Was für einen Ti Rahmen soll ich mir denn jetzt anschaffen? Ich hätte auch gerne eine 100er Gabel drin (hab noch eine herumliegen). Die Litespeed gehen schon in meine Richtung. Konnte auf der Homepage leider keine Angaben zur Kettenstrebenlänge und dem Radstand finden. 

Meine Idealvorstellung wäre 73,5 - 74er Sitzwinkel 620er Oberrohr bei 50 - 52er Sitzrohr. Wird wohl nix serienmäßiges in dieser Richtung geben...


----------



## singlestoph (23. August 2008)

bist du sicher dass der sitzwinkel passt das klingt irgendwie nach kurzen beinen oder 45mm versatz an der stütze .... ?

on-one macht auch einen rahmen für viel federweg , gebaut von linskey
die engländer und die kanadier mögen viel federweg auch an hardtails ...

s


----------



## Rutil (23. August 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> @Rutil
> 
> Ich tippe mal blind auf Nevi.
> 
> Wenn wir nicht drauf kommen poste doch nochmal ein anderes Bild.


 
Kein Nevi
Aber hier mal ein Bild der Ausfallenden; mit Agavenzucht im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (23. August 2008)

@ singlestoph:

Keine Sorge, dass passt mir super mit dem Sitzwinkel!

Ich fahr am Fully eine gerade Stütze. Ich habe seeeehr Lange Beine. Was dabei kaum einer Beachtet ist dass je weiter die Stütze herausgezogen wird desto weiter wandert der Sattel auch vom Lenker weg.

War auch ein Grund weshalb ich das Zaskar weg habe... Selbst mit gerader Stütze und Sattel ganz vorne war ich immer noch zu weit hinter dem Tretlager gesessen. Das tritt sich sau blöd 

Hab gerade gesehen, dass Moots und Litespeed mit 100er Gabel fahrbar sind.

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum ein HT mit einer meinem Fully ähnlichen Geo zu finden damit die umgewöhnung nicht so krass ist.


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. August 2008)

@ rutil

der erste teil des namens ist " lyns "

der 2te teil: schlüssel auf englisch


1. wegen des unterrohres... oval bei BB... wie KE...
2. kein glaskugelstrahlen
3. raupen zum streicheln = US made

falls JA - gratuliere und stell mal bald ein fertiges bild rein.
falls nein... es gibt kein nein


----------



## JDEM (23. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Kein Nevi
> Aber hier mal ein Bild der Ausfallenden; mit Agavenzucht im Hintergrund



Eindeutig Lynskey, wie mein Vorposter ja schon erklärt hat!
Ist das ein Customrahmen oder der M220?

Die sollen wohl jetzt auch die neuen Cube Rahmen schweißen...

mfg Jan


----------



## Rutil (24. August 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> @ rutil
> 
> der erste teil des namens ist " lyns "
> 
> ...


 
Bingo!

Es ist ein M220 Standardrahmen in Größe M. Uns hier ist Gewicht ja egal , aber für die weightweenies: Er hat inkl. dem ganzen Klimbim (Sattelstützenklemmung, Zuganschläge, Zugumlenkung, Schaltauge und 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben) 1.360 Gramm. Gewogen auf meiner unbestechlichen Küchenwaage .


----------



## Rutil (24. August 2008)

noch ein paar pics


----------



## JDEM (24. August 2008)

Sehr schick und vorallem schön leicht! Ist der Rahmen ein Direktimport oder über den Deutschen Importeur bezogen? (gerne auch per PN)

mfg Jan


----------



## Don Trailo (24. August 2008)

Lynskey
und das gt auch
 beides schöne zeitgeister


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2008)

@RUTIL: Kannst du mal die Maße unabhängig berichten? Wie fällt M wirklich aus?

Beim Crosser ist leider die Kettenstrebe ein wenig zu lang


----------



## bernd e (24. August 2008)

War jetzt ein paar Tage nicht online. Nachträglich danke für die Antworten auf meine Fragen.
Jetzt muß ich schauen wo ich einen Rahmen bekomme (auch gebraucht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (24. August 2008)

DANKE - hatte schon angst zu posten dass ich crispis arbeit nicht so toll finde für den preis... egal: 

ich hatte mal ne grüne espresso-maschine und nen gelben spark von dem da - noch bevor alles den bach runterlief... 









und wer macht (bro-) die titanrahmen??


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

Scheint bislang nur ein Unikat zu sein wenn man sich das auf der Brodie Homepage durchlist.
Zumindest ist der Rahmen soweit ich das sehe nicht offiziell im Programm.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Scheint bislang nur ein Unikat zu sein wenn man sich das auf der Brodie Homepage durchlist.
> Zumindest ist der Rahmen soweit ich das sehe nicht offiziell im Programm.



......... diverse händler hatten sie zumindest on-line im sortiment  um die 1600dollars
 denke sie kommen wie  sunn aus asia


----------



## Rutil (24. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @RUTIL: Kannst du mal die Maße unabhängig berichten? Wie fällt M wirklich aus?
> 
> Beim Crosser ist leider die Kettenstrebe ein wenig zu lang


 Welche Maße interessieren dich denn? Ist, wie berichtet, ein Standard Rahmen in M. Nachgemessen hab ich nur Steuerrohr und Oberrohr, die stimmen mit den Maßen auf der HP überein.


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2008)

Ok, danke!


----------



## ich_mag_ti (25. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Bingo!
> 
> Es ist ein M220 Standardrahmen in Größe M. Uns hier ist Gewicht ja egal , aber für die weightweenies: Er hat inkl. dem ganzen Klimbim (Sattelstützenklemmung, Zuganschläge, Zugumlenkung, Schaltauge und 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben) 1.360 Gramm. Gewogen auf meiner unbestechlichen Küchenwaage .



@rutil:

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch zu deinem neuen Lynskey-Rahmen - das Gewicht des Rahmens kann ich in etwa bestaetigen, mein 19 Zoll-Rahmen wiegt lt. meiner Sartorius-Kuechenwaage 1355 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (25. August 2008)

ich_mag_ti schrieb:


> @rutil:
> 
> Herzlichen Glueckwunsch zu deinem neuen Lynskey-Rahmen - das Gewicht des Rahmens kann ich in etwa bestaetigen, mein 19 Zoll-Rahmen wiegt lt. meiner Sartorius-Kuechenwaage 1355 g.


 
Danke, gratuliere dir auch zu deinem. Gibt es davon auch Fotos?


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Dürfen hier auch alte Sachen rein?!
> 
> *GT Xizang 1997*



ach christian, du immer mit deinem alten geraffel  

beim gt-treffen am letzten w.e. waren 6 stück am start (das teamfarben lackierte durfte aus farbkompositorischen gründen nicht mit aufs bild):






glückwunsch zu dem lynskey - da lässt sich ja eine richtig leichte und v.a. schöne rakete draus machen!


----------



## ich_mag_ti (26. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Danke, gratuliere dir auch zu deinem. Gibt es davon auch Fotos?



@rutil:

guckst du hier: http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/b/pages/gallery/mountain-bikes.php => Customers Mountain Bikes => Bild #3

lt. auskunft lynskeys war dies der erste nach deutschland ausgelieferte lynskey-rahmen


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> beim gt-treffen am letzten w.e. waren 6 stück am start (das teamfarben lackierte durfte aus farbkompositorischen gründen nicht mit aufs bild):



Es waren nicht nur sechs, sondern sogar 7 inklusive dem Team-Rahmen.

Du hast beim Zählen den mit NOS-Teile bestückten Xizang vergessen


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Es waren nicht nur sechs, sondern sogar 7 inklusive dem Team-Rahmen.
> 
> Du hast beim Zählen den mit NOS-Teile bestückten Xizang vergessen



na hoppla, wie konnte das denn passieren?

richtigstellung:


----------



## Don Trailo (26. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> na hoppla, wie konnte das denn passieren?
> 
> richtigstellung:


superkuhl!


----------



## bernd e (26. August 2008)

In der Bucht steht ein Nevi als komplett aufgebautes Bike (Rahmen gebraucht) für ein Startgebot von 1350 Euro. Das eine Bild der vom Kurbelgehäuse macht allerdings keinen so tollen Verarbeitungseindruck.
Hier mal der Link: Nevi Titan HT in Ebay

Was halten die erfahrenen Titan-Besitzer von dem Rahmen (Teile kann man ja bei Bedarf tauschen)? Was mich noch stört ist die Beschädigung am Unterrohr.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

ich denke die delle wird sich nicht auf stabilität, oder fahreigenschaften auswirken, aber ärgerlich ist sie aber allemal. interessant wäre wie sie zustande kam...

mit der ausstattung (in dem beschriebenen zustand) ist der startpreis doch sehr gut!


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2008)

Die Verarbeitung bei Nevi fand ich jetzt nicht so dolle. Entscheidender wäre aber für mich die Geometrie. Finde ich nicht so gut. Der Lenkwinkel ist IMHO ein wenig steil. Die Delle kommt doch bestimmt von einem Blockierhebel auf der Gabelkrone...

Aber der Preis ist natürlich....

Robert


----------



## cluso (26. August 2008)

Servus,

kenn 2 Leute die ein Nevi haben, allerdings nur Rennrad.
Die Verarbeitung der Rahmen ist in Ordnung, natürlich nicht mit Moots oder Eriksen zu vergleichen, aber durchaus konkurrenzfähig und mit Litespeed oder Rewel zu vergleichen.

Das "Problem" bei den Schweissnähten von Nevi ist das die Rahmen in einer Gaskabine geschweisst werden und nicht wie sonst üblich nur mit Gasumspülter Schweisselektrode.

Nevi sagt das ihre Methode die bessere ist um einer Verunreinigung der Naht vorzubeugen (aber das sagen andere Hersteller auch). 
Auf jedenfall arbeiten die da ähnlich wie in einem Kernkraftwerk mit solchen dicken Gummihandschuhen.

(Die Schweissnähte sind aber auch ein wenig Tagessform abhängig, hab verschiedene Rahmen gesehen, also mehr als die obengenannten 2, von Super-top bis "Na ja" war alles dabei.)

Preis für das Rad geht doch voll in Ordnung wenn dir die Geometrie passt.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (26. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ach christian, du immer mit deinem alten geraffel [...] beim gt-treffen am letzten w.e. waren 6 stück am start (das teamfarben lackierte durfte aus farbkompositorischen gründen nicht mit aufs bild)



Wie geil! Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich meines nächstes Jahr irgendwie da einreihen kann 
Das nimmt ja langsam Dimensionen an hier mit dem Titan... 
Tolle Sache!


----------



## newsboy (26. August 2008)

ich finde die entwicklung besorgniserregend...


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> ich finde die entwicklung besorgniserregend...



weil sie auf einer matschigen wiese stehen ?


----------



## hardflipper (26. August 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> ich finde die entwicklung besorgniserregend...




Weil die Sucht umgeht??? 

Musst halt auf titanal umsteigen! Das wird bestimmt nicht so schnell Trend


----------



## Don Trailo (26. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Weil die Sucht umgeht???
> 
> Musst halt auf titanal umsteigen! Das wird bestimmt nicht so schnell Trend



das ist keine Sucht , 
nur ein virus>einmal befallen...


----------



## Rutil (26. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu dem lynskey - da lässt sich ja eine richtig leichte und v.a. schöne rakete draus machen!


 
Danke, ich werd mir Mühe geben. Wird wohl ein Kompromiss aus leicht, schön und den budgetären Möglichkeiten 

@ich_mag_ti: Lässiger Aufbau! Deiner ist der erste in Deutschland, meiner wohl der erste in Österreich. Zumindest hab ich noch nichts Gegenteiliges gehört. Und so viele sind wir ja nicht hier


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2008)

Aber bald einer mehr


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Musst halt auf titanal umsteigen! Das wird bestimmt nicht so schnell Trend



habe ich titanal gehört? ich hätte mich sonst nie getraut, das hier zu posten, aber bitteschön - meine stadtrad:













ja, die rohre halten noch und wurden auch schon von stoph sicherheitstechnisch begutachtet


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. August 2008)

uiiii living on the edge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber bald einer mehr



Nee, doch nicht


----------



## Rutil (27. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nee, doch nicht


  Klär mich auf...


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2008)




----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier und hab am Anfang dieses Themas gesehen, das manche vielleicht gern ma paar HAWK Bikes sehen wollen. Aber das hat glaubsch leider noch keiner gemacht, eins hier zu veröffentlichen. Na gut, dann will ich mal der erste sein und meinen ganzen Stolz vorstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

































Auf Bilder klicken = alle in GROß!! Hoffe mein Bike passt hier rein...

Das bike ist eine wahrer schatz, die firma kult, der rahmen kult, die Magura Frog´s kultig und glaube die seltenste Magura. Die roten Hügi´s sind ebenfalls limitiert. Und die Gabel is zwar nur ne jett, aber kultig und geil zu fahren...
würde mich sehr über meinungen freuen...

mfg greg


----------



## IF006TD517 (27. August 2008)

@ greg130287



titel dieser gallerie !


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2008)

Ich seh nicht mal einen Titanschraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

ja sry, hab mein bike in diesem jahr eher vernachlässigt...bzw... kaum zeit gehabt mit ihm zu fahren oder weiter zu verbessern... aba möchte das dämnächst in angriff nehmen... 

arbeit spannt ein... 

finds trotzdem hamma...


----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

hier sind natürlich auch viele geile ideen zu finden


----------



## IF006TD517 (27. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> hier sind natürlich auch viele geile ideen zu finden



vor allem aus 

TITAN


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

greg130287 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier und hab am Anfang dieses Themas gesehen, das manche vielleicht gern ma paar HAWK Bikes sehen wollen...Das bike ist eine wahrer schatz...aber kultig und geil zu fahren...



hallo greg,

willkomen im ibc! leider hast du dich bei diesem posting gründlich vergriffen. es geht in diesem thema um titan-bikes (und anverwandte, sprich titanal ).

dein hawk mag in deinen augen ein tolles rad sein, aber es gehört sicher nicht hierher, denn es ist aus dem falschen werkstoff.



greg130287 schrieb:


> würde mich sehr über meinungen freuen...
> 
> mfg greg



ich bin nicht sicher, ob du dich über die meinungen freuen würdest, aber versuche es doch mal in diesem thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=227602

da wäre dein bike ggf. noch am besten aufgehoben. nicht ärgern, wenn du (manchmal auch nicht so konstruktive) kritik einsteckst.


----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

Cool thx @ versus, dachte erst nur wegen Chross-Country...

Sry...ik schau nächstes mal besser hin...


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. August 2008)

Und auch hier kann ich mich nur wiederholen - sowas passiert, wenn man sein Bike krampfhaft in jedem Thema präsentieren will. Naja, hau's halt noch in den DDD Bereich, die werden sich freuen.


----------



## sir-florian (27. August 2008)

Hallo, ich bin im Titanbereich nicht so bewandert, aber ihr weckt wirklich Interesse mit euren Bikes. Ich wüsste mal gerne was Titanrahmen im Schnitt wiegen, bzw wieviel g die leichtesten haben und was Standartgewicht ist.
Danke euch


----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

war nich gewollt, das es ins falsche thema kommt, sry, mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen...


----------



## Rutil (27. August 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin im Titanbereich nicht so bewandert, aber ihr weckt wirklich Interesse mit euren Bikes. Ich wüsste mal gerne was Titanrahmen im Schnitt wiegen, bzw wieviel g die leichtesten haben und was Standartgewicht ist.
> Danke euch


 
Standard: 1500-1700gr
Minimal: 1300


----------



## Thorsten_F (27. August 2008)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin im Titanbereich nicht so bewandert, aber ihr weckt wirklich Interesse mit euren Bikes. Ich wüsste mal gerne was Titanrahmen im Schnitt wiegen, bzw wieviel g die leichtesten haben und was Standartgewicht ist.
> Danke euch




bei titan ist es wie bei einer dame. da fragt man auch nicht nach dem alter (gewicht).
los geht es bei ca900g bis 1700-1800g. in etwa.

mein moots hat gute 1500g
titan wiegt nicht, es ist einfach nur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trampas (27. August 2008)

Hallo

Weiß jemand von euch, ob es den Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen auch als Disc Only Version gibt? Habe nur Fotos entdeckt, auf denen der Rahmen auch gleichzeitig Canti Sockel hat.
Bei der Rohloff Version scheint es die Disc Only Version zu geben (wie auch beim VN Zion von Adenalin zu sehen).

Viele Grüße


----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2008)

Trampas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch, ob es den Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen auch als Disc Only Version gibt? Habe nur Fotos entdeckt, auf denen der Rahmen auch gleichzeitig Canti Sockel hat.
> Bei der Rohloff Version scheint es die Disc Only Version zu geben (wie auch beim VN Zion von Adenalin zu sehen).
> ...




Die VM kannst du auch Custom bekommen, am günstigsten gleich aus China.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


>


aber bitte mit disc


----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2008)

Da hat die UCI was gegen  Das Teil soll schließlich im Wettkampf bewegt werden!


----------



## Don Trailo (28. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da hat die UCI was gegen  Das Teil soll schließlich im Wettkampf bewegt werden!


wie auf dem bild, ist klar, doch hier ausschiesslich racer ?? kann ich mir nicht denken....


----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2008)

Die Order ist fix, aber die ersten Rennen werde ich wohl leider noch auf dem "alten" Hobel fahren müssen....


----------



## bernd e (29. August 2008)

Hab die letzten paar und 50 Seiten nach Nevi, Kocmo usw. durchforstet. Ein Moot oder Dekerf (wie das von Catsoft, was absolut mein Traum wäre ) was meine Favoriten sind kann und will ich mir nicht leisten (hab ja schon ein rel. teures Liteville). 
Das angebotene Nevi aus der Bucht würde von der Geometrie eigentlich passen, aber die Beschädigung ist mir doch zu viel.

Jetzt bring ich da Radon, ja sorry ist eins ohne Emotionen, noch mal ins Spiel. Da hab ich mir Detailbilder von den Schweißungen angeschaut und muß gestehen, das sieht echt gut aus. Die Radon werden bei Kocmo gefertigt, gibt es da Erfahrungen zur Qualität/ Haltbarkeit bei Kocmo/ Radon? Bzw. gibt es hier ein Radon-Ti Fahrer (der sich evtl. noch nicht geoutet hat)?


----------



## JDEM (29. August 2008)

Würde einfach mal die Eurobike abwarten, da wird Cube bestimmt auch die neuen Räder vorstellen und deren Titanrahmen sollen ja bei Lynskey geschweißt (und da stimmt ja die Qualität).


----------



## versus (29. August 2008)

das radon war auch im bike-titan-test (jaaa, ich lese sie...).
es sah wirklich ganz gut aus, aber um ehrlich zu sein: 
wenn schon titan, dann doch eher kein radon. 
für den neupreis eines radon bekommt man sicher schon etwas schickeres gebrauchtes. 

meine meinung - ich hatte selbst mal ein radon rr, das völlig okay war, aber eben nicht so recht sexy und das gehört für mich einfach dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Würde einfach mal die Eurobike abwarten, da wird Cube bestimmt auch die neuen Räder vorstellen und deren Titanrahmen sollen ja bei Lynskey geschweißt (und da stimmt ja die Qualität).



Aber der Cuberahmen wird auch 2000,-- kosten und da ist man bald bei einem DK.

Ich würde mal auf die Lynskey HP schauen. Die Preise sind besser als die von Cube!


----------



## JDEM (29. August 2008)

Was zahlt man denn fÃ¼r einen DK? Wenn die 2000â¬ fÃ¼r den Cube Rahmen verlangen, dann sollen die das mal machen und wer schlau ist kauft sich dann das Lynskey fÃ¼r 2000$.


----------



## Rutil (29. August 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Was zahlt man denn für einen DK? Wenn die 2000 für den Cube Rahmen verlangen, dann sollen die das mal machen und wer schlau ist kauft sich dann das Lynskey für 1200$.


 
2.000 für ein Cube ist heftig, frag mich halt nur, welchem Lynskey das ungefähr entspricht. Die gekanteten Rohre gibts bei Lynskey ja erst bei weit teureren Modellen (Performance Level 4). Schlimmer finde ich, dass der Rahmen über und über mit "Cube", "Elite" und "Super" Schriftzügen vollgepulvert ist.
btw: wo gibts das Lynskey für USD 1.200?
Und damit ich nicht die Galerie volllabere, gibts auch Fotos:


----------



## JDEM (29. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> t.
> btw: wo gibts das Lynskey für USD 1.200?
> Und damit ich nicht die Galerie volllabere, gibts auch Fotos:



Hatte nen Zahlendreher drin bzw.  und $ verwechselt, 1200$ wären ja nix.... ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2008)

Letztes WE gabs bei Lynskey eine Aktion ohne Versandkosten. Man kann ja mal nachfragen  Aber ich hab mich trotzdem für ein DK entschieden...


----------



## Rutil (30. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Letztes WE gabs bei Lynskey eine Aktion ohne Versandkosten. Man kann ja mal nachfragen  Aber ich hab mich trotzdem für ein DK entschieden...


 Wird sicher ein Traum  Und seltener gehts auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. August 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Wird sicher ein Traum  Und seltener gehts auch nicht.



und bei catsoft haben wir auch nichts anderes erwartet 
 keine change eigentlich  das sich RM wieder mal  auf titan  besinnt?


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2008)

Ich denke nicht!  RM ist halt nur noch eine Marke eines Konzerns


----------



## xtcnrsteam (30. August 2008)

So, 

hier mal ein neues (vernünftiges) Bild von meinem 96er Litespeed Ocoee:





Viele Grüße: Hardy


----------



## Rutil (30. August 2008)

Dafür liebe ich Titan. 12 Jahre alt, aber noch immer ein aktuelles Bike


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2008)

Hab gestern meinem 29er Titanschätzchen eine Ausfahrt auf das Stilfserjoch gegönnt.


----------



## Don Trailo (31. August 2008)

doppelpost... sorry


----------



## Don Trailo (31. August 2008)

toll beat
habe was ähnliches gemacht
guck http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/3/1/_/large/livingo.jpg


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2008)

Da will ich in 14 Tagen auch sein....


----------



## Matze. (31. August 2008)

> Aber der Cuberahmen wird auch 2000,-- kosten und da ist man bald bei einem DK.





Woher weißt du den Preis letztes Jahr kostete das Cube noch weniger meinte ich.


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2008)

... weil's so schön war, hier noch ein besseres Bildchen für Titan-Fetischisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Woher weißt du den Preis letztes Jahr kostete das Cube noch weniger meinte ich.



Ich dache gehört zu haben, dass der Preis dieses Jahr 2000,-- für den Rahmen einzeln war.

Gugst du: http://www.radsport-schwarz.de/pricelist/cube2008.pdf


----------



## Rutil (31. August 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich dache gehört zu haben, dass der Preis dieses Jahr 2000,-- für den Rahmen einzeln war.
> 
> Gugst du: http://www.radsport-schwarz.de/pricelist/cube2008.pdf


 
war das nicht inkl. Stütze und Steuersatz? Glaube, der Rahmen solo war bei 1.700,-
Aber billiger wirds wohl nicht werden, dafür besser...


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> war das nicht inkl. Stütze und Steuersatz? Glaube, der Rahmen solo war bei 1.700,-
> Aber billiger wirds wohl nicht werden, dafür besser...



Der Preis bezieht sich auf Rahmen, Stütze, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz, soweit ich weiß, aber ohne Gabel.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... weil's so schön war, hier noch ein besseres Bildchen für Titan-Fetischisten



 rock n`roll
 gutes pic!


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... weil's so schön war, hier noch ein besseres Bildchen für Titan-Fetischisten



Da gehört ne Mini Pink dran


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Da gehört ne Mini Pink dran



Yep... 

Und pinke Salsa-Spanner - obwohl, das könnte vielleicht zuviel des Guten sein...


----------



## cluso (1. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep...
> 
> Und pinke Salsa-Spanner - obwohl, das könnte *vielleicht* zuviel des Guten sein...



Vielleicht?

Das ist zu viel des guten.


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Da gehört ne Mini Pink dran


AArrgghh... daran habe ich schon gedacht, als ich die ersten Bilder von der Bremse gesehen habe. Und als ich sie einmal in echt befummeln konnte, zuckte ich schon etwas nervös... Ein Traum. 

Doch erstens ist der Preis eher ein Albtraum und zweitens denke ich noch immer, dass dann das Bike zu auffällig wird. Oder zu süss.  . Ausserdem gibt's die Mini Pink nur mit 160er Scheiben. Die angebaute Juicy7 mit 185/165 funktioniert sehr gut, ist titanfarbig und dadurch recht unauffällig. Das gefällt mir. Genauso denke ich über pinkfarbene Schnellspanner. Da gefallen mir die schlichten schwarzen tune-Spanner mit Titanhebel einfach besser. Ich persönlich schätze an meinem KISH, dass 99% der Betrachter nichts Besonderes daran erkennt. Nur Kenner sehen die Feinheiten. Zuviel Bling-Bling erträgt das nicht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. September 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Da gehört ne Mini Pink dran



Das Rad gehört vor allem ins Gelände und nicht auf die Straße, das Teil ist ja blitzsauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das Rad gehört vor allem ins Gelände und nicht auf die Straße, das Teil ist ja blitzsauber



wenn du am TI-Treffen dabei gewesen wärst , hättest du den reiter und das pferd erlebt auf hoprigen trails


----------



## versus (2. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das Rad gehört vor allem ins Gelände und nicht auf die Straße, das Teil ist ja blitzsauber



da solltest du dir bei beat keine allzu grossen sorgen machen. das wird artgerecht bewegt


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. September 2008)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Rohloff Gisi (4. September 2008)

nabend baut wiesmann die einzigsten Titanrahmen mit Hinterradfederung?

mfg Gisi


----------



## versus (4. September 2008)

nein. litespeed, moots, eriksen, etc.

einfach mal ein paar seiten zurück blätern. nacht.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. September 2008)

Ist einer von euch Titan-Fans auf der Eurobike? Falls ja hätt ich eine Bitte: Könnte derjenige wohl am Titus-Stand (falls vorhanden) ein paar Fotos der neuen Fullys machen? Was ich bisher gefunden habe, sieht vielversprechend aus:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607018285078/show/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. September 2008)

aloha !!
wo bleiben die eurobikepics?


----------



## cluso (6. September 2008)

Saluti zsamme,


hier ein paar Bilder:

Das Phantom der letzten Zeit:



























DER WAHNSINNN!!!!!!!!!!!!










Super Sympathische Firma, tolle Räder. KAUFEN:

















Kleines Rätsel, welche Firma?










und zum Schluss das schönste Rad der Messe wie ich fand. Zwar kein Titan aber wunder wunder wunderschön:





(Jungs ihr hab es echt drauf....  ).


----------



## cluso (6. September 2008)

Hoffe es ist in Ordnung das ich die Bilder nicht in den Eurobike Pool geschmissen hab.

@Don Trailo nach guten 6,5h Wahnsinn auf der Messe, Föhn und allgemeiner Erschöpfung "erst" jetzt die Bilder.


----------



## cluso (6. September 2008)

Weiter geht's:

Titan ist im "Trend", einige Schmieden schmücken sich mit "Konzept"rahmen aus Titan, ein Beispiel Conway, war mir persönlich eher als Hersteller von Tourenräder der unteren Preisklasse bekannt. Näher hin wollte ich nicht, die Standbesatzung hat nämlich nur auf Kundschaft gewartet... :













Blombenzieher von Nevi:







nochmal etwas Stahl. Wo kommt es vor das der Meister persönliche nebendran steht und man ihn über die Rohrsätze fabulieren hört...:














Mir fällt gerade auf das in der illustren Runde die Firma Rewel fehlt. Mist vergessen, die Rahmen haben toll ausgesehen. Verarbeitung muss sich mittlerweile nicht mehr verstecken.


----------



## chriiss (6. September 2008)

Von mir noch einige schlechte Bilder.
Habe schon ewig keine Pics mehr gesendet und habe auch Probs mit dem neuen Album ... Bilder werden wohl wahrscheinlich nicht direkt angezeigt ... dennoch:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177345
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177346
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177347
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177350
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177353
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177354
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/177373

REWEL bleibt für mich bezügl.  Preis/Leistung das Optimum. Außerdem sind die "Jungs" einfach super freundlich und bodenständig.

Das CUBE für, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ca. 9000,- Euro ist schlichtweg verrückt. Außerdem würde ich für einen CUBE-Rahmen, egal von wem er gefertigt wurde, wie er aussieht und aus welchem Material er ist nicht so viel löhnen!!!


----------



## Carcassonne (6. September 2008)

chriiss schrieb:


> ...
> Das CUBE für, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ca. 9000,- Euro ist schlichtweg verrückt.
> ...



Ja, Einstiegspreis bei 8000,- Euro, von da ab aufwärts, sagte der Marketingtyp von CUBE in einem Video. Wahnsinn
Allgemein erwarte ich aber eh (u.a. wegen des gestiegenen Dollars) auch bei anderen Anbietern massive Preiserhöhungen auf breiter Front für die nächste Saison, z.B. wurde in einem amerikanischen Forum für das Specialized 2009 MTB Topmodell ein Preis von $12.999,- genannt, was für den Preis in Deutschland i.d.R. heißt, daß man die Zahl stehen lassen kann und lediglich das Dollar- durch das Eurozeichen ersetzen muß.


----------



## Thorsten_F (6. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ja, Einstiegspreis bei 8000,- Euro, von da ab aufwärts, sagte der Marketingtyp von CUBE in einem Video. Wahnsinn



da ist ja mein moots billig dagegen.

fehlt nur noch radon ti für 7500......


----------



## dominique (6. September 2008)

Seven hat ab dem10 Sept. eine Preiserhöhung über 8% auf Ihrer Page angekündigt. Da kommt Freude auf


----------



## Don Trailo (7. September 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> Seven hat ab dem10 Sept. eine Preiserhöhung über 8% auf Ihrer Page angekündigt. Da kommt Freude auf



nicht nur 7 auch andere....


----------



## Don Trailo (7. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hoffe es ist in Ordnung das ich die Bilder nicht in den Eurobike Pool geschmissen hab.
> 
> @Don Trailo nach guten 6,5h Wahnsinn auf der Messe, Föhn und allgemeiner Erschöpfung "erst" jetzt die Bilder.






 ja das ist klar!
 aber das sieht nicht gerade geschmeidig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. September 2008)

@cluso
 wer was wie ??


----------



## kona86 (7. September 2008)

baum?


----------



## cluso (7. September 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> baum?



100 Punkte.




Ja Don, ist Baum. Sehr sympathischer Auftritt. 
Einer der Chefs hatte es sich mit einem BSN-Redakteur 
ganz entspannt auf dem Boden vor dem Stand gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Planen die etwa auch 'nen deutschen Vertrieb?


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

grundsätzlich fand ich es sehr schön, v.a. in der "italienschen halle", dass sehr viele hersteller wieder mind. einen ti-rahmen im programm haben.

teils zwar nicht so doll verarbeitet, aber wenigstens scheint titan als rahmenmaterial wieder interessant zu werden.


----------



## Carcassonne (7. September 2008)

Statt dieses riesigen Kuchenblechs als Bremsadapter hätten die CUBErer mal lieber gleich eine Postmountaufnahme drangeschweißt. So sieht es ja echt zum Davonlaufen aus.


----------



## dominique (7. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nicht nur 7 auch andere....



Auf Preiserhöhungen in diesem Preissegment reagiere ich sehr ablehnend


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Wobei es in diesem Markt eher nachzuvollziehen ist als bei den Branchenriesen, die steigende Rohstoff und Energiepreise durchaus durch Marktposition und Einkauf ausgleichen könn(t)en.

Titan ist nunmal nicht nur als Werkstoff, sondern auch in der Verarbeitung teuer und kleinere Firmen wie Seven werden wohl keine andere Überlebenschance haben als die Preisanstiege direkt an die Kundschaft weiterzugeben (oder sich wie Lynskey oder Nevi ein Zubrot durch Auftragsarbeiten für Großhersteller zu verdienen).


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Titan ist nunmal nicht nur als Werkstoff, sondern auch in der Verarbeitung teuer...



zu dem thema die passenden räder - wunderschön, aber wenig überzeugend verarbeitet - paduano:













sonst noch eine kleine auswahl an ti-geröhr - passoni:





rewel:








litespeed:








merlin:




van nicholas:








lynskey:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Apropos...
Hab ich ganz vergessen drauf einzugehen...

8000-9000 für ein Cube Titan Hardtail? 

Sorry, aber wollen die die wirklich verkaufen?
Die Carbon Laufräder sind für 99% der Freizeitbiker unbrauchbar und wenn man sich selber 'nen schicken und wirklich guten Titanrahmen a'la Eriksen, IF, DeKerf o.ä. (oder auch von den großen wie Litespeed/Merlin) kauft und selber hochwertigst und individuell aufbaut bleibt einem gegenüber dem Cube Preis noch Geld für 'nen wirklich schicken Bikeurlaub übrig.
Das Cube mag für die Firma ein netter Imageträger sein (wobei ja nur zugekauft, da würde ich mich an deren Stelle eher auf das hausinterne Carbon KnowHow stützen), aber für den Preis, optik und Austattung eher für die Eisdielenporsche Fraktion gedacht als für Liebhaber oder Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## JDEM (7. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Statt dieses riesigen Kuchenblechs als Bremsadapter hätten die CUBErer mal lieber gleich eine Postmountaufnahme drangeschweißt. So sieht es ja echt zum Davonlaufen aus.



Sieht wahnsinnig schrecklich aus... :kotz:

Schlau von Lynskey so ein hässliches Ding dranzuschweißen, kassieren das Geld für die Rahmen von Cube, gewinnen dadurch an Bekanntheit in Deutschland und verkaufen wohlmöglichmehr von den eigenen Produkten.


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. September 2008)

Geradezu "witzig" erschien der von Cube für das ausgestellte Titan-Hardtail aufgerufene Preis i.H.v. EUR 8.499,- auch dann, wenn man sich die Qualität der Schriftzüge und Grafiken mal etwas genauer angeschaut hat. Bei dem Titan-Rennrad für EUR 9.999,- und bei dem günstigeren Titan-Hardtail bot sich das gleiche traurige Bild...


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schlau von Lynskey so ein hässliches Ding dranzuschweißen, kassieren das Geld für die Rahmen von Cube, gewinnen dadurch an Bekanntheit in Deutschland und verkaufen wohlmöglichmehr von den eigenen Produkten.



Glaube ich eigentlich eher nicht.
Sicher wird sich Lynskey hüten die Rahmen 1:1 zu den eigenen Rahmen an Cube zu liefern, da Lynskey aber soweit ich das auf deren Homepage sehe keinen internationalen Vertrieb ausser der Bestellung in den USA hat wird das viele potentielle Käufer abschrecken.
In den Fachzeitschriften wird zwar kommuniziert, daß der Rahmen von Lynskey kommt, auf der Cube Homepage (ich denke entsprechend wohl auch im neuen Prospekt) findet sich aber keine Info seitens Cube dazu, also wird das für viele Käufer wohl ein Cube sein und bleiben.
Für Lynskey ist das wie oben angesprochen wohl eher ein willkommener Großauftrag mit dem man sich in der Konkurrenz mit anderen kleinen Schmieden finanziell etwas besser stellen kann.


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schlau von Lynskey so ein hÃ¤ssliches Ding dranzuschweiÃen, kassieren das Geld fÃ¼r die Rahmen von Cube, gewinnen dadurch an Bekanntheit in Deutschland und verkaufen wohlmÃ¶glichmehr von den eigenen Produkten.



meinst du, dass allzu viele menschen mitbekommen, dass die cubes von lynskey kommen 
so viel sachverstand und interesse traue ich v.a. den potentiellen kÃ¤ufern eines 8000 â¬ cube rades nicht zu


----------



## Don Trailo (7. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> meinst du, dass allzu viele menschen mitbekommen, dass die cubes von lynskey kommen
> so viel sachverstand und interesse traue ich v.a. bei den potentiellen kÃ¤ufern eines 8000 â¬ cube rades nicht zu



 das denke ich auch... und einige  bei euch in germany werden es trotz dem lÃ¤cherlichen preis kaufen da es ein *deutsches produkt * ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das denke ich auch... und einige  bei euch in germany werden es trotz dem lächerlichen preis kaufen da es ein *deutsches produkt * ist



genau  

hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass weiteres titan aus den usa unterwegs nach züri ist 





1997er lightning - mehr bilder gibts wenn er da und zusammengebaut ist


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das denke ich auch... und einige  bei euch in germany werden es trotz dem lÃ¤cherlichen preis kaufen da es ein *deutsches produkt * ist



Du kannst ja von Cube halten, was Du willst. 
Ich persÃ¶nlich sag nur, egal wo dieser Rahmen herkommt (und einen Titan Rahmen in USA schweiÃen zu lassen, ist keine ungewÃ¶hnliche oder peinliche Sache), ich finde es gut, dass ein Hersteller neben dem ganzen Alu- und CFK-GedÃ¶hns einen langlebigen und schÃ¶n verarbeiteten Rahmen anbietet und dazu steht. Soll heiÃen, die Firma Cube hat aus den Fehlern beim 2008er hpt gelernt und lÃ¤sst nun bei Lynskey prodzieren, d.h. sie wollen QualitÃ¤t liefern und betreiben eine kundenfreundliche Politik. Und dafÃ¼r werden sie dann hier in die Pfanne gehauen. Ich hab lieber einen Lynskey Rahmen von Cube, und Cube ist ein deutscher Hersteller, der gute Bikes konzipiert und in Deutschland ArbeitsplÃ¤tze erhÃ¤lt, als einen Moots aus Amiland (der Ã¼brigens auch Ã¼berteuert ist, hallo, alle mal aufwachen, nur weil Moots draufsteht, sind 3000 â¬ trotzdem viel Geld).


----------



## Don Trailo (7. September 2008)

@ Jesus Freak
was ich von cube halte ist irrelevant in der tat
 es geht um facts und ein moots kostet ev. bei euch 3500 euronen doch in den usa ist der preis sehr viel günstiger und eben ,ich sehe schon unterschiede zwischen firmen und konzernen und deren preisen
und wach bin ich schon ne weile was preise betrifft, für das war (!) zu lange im bikebuisness
@versus schönes teil wie immer!!


----------



## Rutil (7. September 2008)

Die neuen Cubes sind wohl technisch top, Lynskey bürgt für Qualität, die Optik lass ich mal aussen vor, ist kein neutrales Kriterium. Nur was ich nicht versteh: Die Rahmen kosten gleich viel wie das Original. Und das ist ganz allein Cube Preispolitik. Weil ein On-One made by Lynskey kostet die Hälfte. Wer 8.500,- für ein Rad bezahlt (egal welcher Marke), hat entweder erlesenen Geschmack, weil er jede Schraube auswählt, oder er will bei der Sonntagsausfahrt mit den Vorstandskollegen auf dicke Hose machen...
Übrigens hat Lynskey einen Deutschlandvertrieb. Und die neuen Modelle haben die gleichen Details am Hinterbau (Stichwort Scheibenbremsaufnahme) wie die Cubes. Kann man schön finden, muss man aber nicht.
Ich begrüße jede Firma, die eine hochwertige Alternative zum Mainstream Plastik anbietet, aber ob das Konzept bei Cube und DIESEN Preisen aufgeht? Bis jetzt sagte man sich als Konsument: Ist eigentlich eh das gleiche wie das Original, aber halt mit anderen Aufklebern von einer nicht so renommierten Firma, dafür deutlich billiger. Jetzt gibts das gleiche (nicht sooo tolle) Image zu tlw. höheren Preisen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau
> 
> hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass weiteres titan aus den usa unterwegs nach züri ist
> 
> ...



Ich freu mich schon!

Glückwunsch, welche Grösse und hast du noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## versus (7. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> hat entweder erlesenen Geschmack, weil er jede Schraube auswählt, oder er will bei der Sonntagsausfahrt mit den Vorstandskollegen auf dicke Hose machen...



den erlesenen geschmack hat dann eben nicht, denn sonst würde er eine solche summe nicht in ein rad einer mainstream-marke investieren.
wie bereits gesagt finde ich es wirklich gut, dass viele marken (auch die cubes und wie sie heissen mögen - radon baut als direktvertrieb ja nun auch ein ti-hardtail, das noch nicht mal so schlecht ist, aber eben auch "nur" 2500 kostet) titan ins programm nehmen, aber dann auch bitte zu einem angemessenen preis.
wer 8000 für das teil bezahlt kann nicht ganz wach sein, denn für das geld kann man sich nahezu jedes erdenkliche rad zusammenstellen! meine meinung.





DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon!
> 
> Glückwunsch, welche Grösse und hast du noch mehr Fotos?



danke! und ich mich erst.   

18 zoll! mehr fotos? klar:





















im gegensatz zum xizang hat das lightning eine matte oberfläche und die nähte sind nicht verschliffen. die sehen aber recht ordentlich aus!


----------



## Carcassonne (7. September 2008)

Ich wage mal vorauszusagen, daß das Titan-Experiment bei CUBE so ausgehen wird wie der Versuch von VW mit dem Phaeton Fuß in der Nobelklasse zu fassen. Wie das augegangen ist, weiß man ja. In diesen Preisregionen spielen technische Dinge eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, weil man automatisch davon ausgeht, daß man das Beste bekommt. Wichtiger sind hier die "weichen" Faktoren: Status, Tradition, Image, usw., die man u.a. durch geschicktes Marketing erstmal schaffen muß.


----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2008)

öhmmmmm

@ tyler ein nicht ganz unbekannter laden aus zürich lässt gerade ein paar dt 1250g laufräder durch seine kunden testen

zuerst von zürich nach barcelona mit gepäck auf dem bob trailer und ü 100kg
hat er schon überlebt 

und jetzt irgendwo anders 

ich durfte das teil auch kurz fahren ....

schon cool wenn da 2-300g weniger gewicht an den laufrädern ist

24 speichen in stärker gespannt als normal ist vieleicht etwas bedenklich aber eigentlich erst wenn die speichen nicht halten .....

was wichtig ist für ihn und seine kunden : ein 3000oiro laufradsatz sollte schon eine weile halten und gut funktionieren auch bei normalgewichtigen und normal grossen menschen wenn er nur bei 65-70kg menschen hält dann sollte man das auch wissen und deklarieren können ....... vor dem verkauf

die leute von baum cycles sind sehr sehr nett und die räder brutal geil, vielleicht etwas leicht, der herr baum meinte aber dass das kein problem sein würde und rahmen halten würden

lackiern kann er übrigens auch, das vorallem weil in australien keiner in der lage sei der das kann ..... also macht man es gleich selbst 

....bilder hab ich ein paar gemacht brauch aber noch etwas zeit


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

Für mich sind die vollkommen überflüssig.
Für Racer nett, mein alter Händler hat aber auch die von DT und einem anderen Hersteller ausgiebig getestet und hatte mit der Haltbarkeit der Felgen seine Probleme.
Bevor Carbon Laufradsätze für MTBs sich nicht dauerhaft bewiesen haben (und solange Sie in diesen Preisregionen sind) sollte man die mit Vorsicht geniessen.


----------



## cluso (8. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die leute von baum cycles sind sehr sehr nett und die räder brutal geil, vielleicht etwas leicht, der herr baum meinte aber dass das kein problem sein würde und rahmen halten würden
> 
> lackiern kann er übrigens auch, das vorallem weil in australien keiner in der lage sei der das kann ..... also macht man es gleich selbst
> 
> ....bilder hab ich ein paar gemacht brauch aber noch etwas zeit





Stimmt die machen wirkliche alles selber...

die Räder sind wirklich zum niederknien.


(Wie, Was? Du hast Bilder gemacht?  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (8. September 2008)

Gibt es noch mehr Titan-Bilder von der 2008er Eurobike?

Dieser Weiswahn ist für mich unbegreiflich, ist aber Geschmacksache. Auf alle Fälle sieht das Cube mal besser aus (von der Verarbeitung, nicht Farbgebung) als noch das 2008er Modell. Der Preis ist aber soweit von der Realität weg wie die Erde vom Mars. Hat auf der Messe was vom Rahmenpreis gestanden?


----------



## Catsoft (8. September 2008)

Ja! Bilder,Bilder, Bilder..... 

Ich muß ja noch ein wenig warten. Wer hätte gedacht, dass ein DeKerf mal als "billich" durchgeht


----------



## cluso (8. September 2008)

bernd e schrieb:


> Gibt es noch mehr Titan-Bilder von der 2008er Eurobike?
> 
> Dieser Weiswahn ist für mich unbegreiflich, ist aber Geschmacksache. Auf alle Fälle sieht das Cube mal besser aus (von der Verarbeitung, nicht Farbgebung) als noch das 2008er Modell. Der Preis ist aber soweit von der Realität weg wie die Erde vom Mars. Hat auf der Messe was vom Rahmenpreis gestanden?



Wir (ein paar Jungs aus dem Tourforum und ich) waren uns einig, das die ganzen weißen Räder min. 1 Jahr zu spät kommen. 

Der weiß Trend ist "durch". Befürchte fast, das nächstes ja der aktuelle "Trend" Titan aufgegriffen wird.


----------



## kona86 (8. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> die Räder sind wirklich zum niederknien.



Stimmt, kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich fand sie einfach nur geil. 

Wobei ich Rewel auch sehr gut fand.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

*dann habe ich ja echt was verpasst
 BAUM 
 schön das zu hören das die typen nett und die räder toll sind
 horizonterweiterung kann nie schaden*


----------



## kona86 (8. September 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/baumcycles/sets/72157606999588895/


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/baumcycles/sets/72157606999588895/


grazie!


----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Für mich sind die vollkommen überflüssig.
> Für Racer nett, mein alter Händler hat aber auch die von DT und einem anderen Hersteller ausgiebig getestet und hatte mit der Haltbarkeit der Felgen seine Probleme.
> Bevor Carbon Laufradsätze für MTBs sich nicht dauerhaft bewiesen haben (und solange Sie in diesen Preisregionen sind) sollte man die mit Vorsicht geniessen.



ich würd sowas auch nicht kaufen da kriegt man ja zwei schöne rahmen fürs gleiche geld

wenn sowas auf den markt kommt gibt es aber leute die das kaufen wollen
nicht nur rennfahrer

man kann natürlich jetzt noch über sinn oder unsinn von sowas diskutieren aber bitte nicht im titaniumfred
hier geht es ja nicht um normale vernünftige dinge sondern um traumräder die man sich wünscht oder geleistet hat
das macht auch den charme dieses threads aus
schönes leicht verrücktes zeux in bild und text 


ich persönlich würd wahrscheinlich keine plastikfelgen aus china oder taiwan kaufen (ich interpretier da mal gaaaanz wild, aber wenn nicht swissmade draufsteht ist bei dt auch kein swissmade drin und das steht nur auf den rennradlaufrädern, da steht swissdesign drauf, die wollen zwar am ende alles im eigenen werk machen klappt im moment aber noch nicht) ..... nicht wegen china sondern weil die dinger bei der herstellung wahnsinnig viel energie verbrauchen obwohl in amerika bauen die sicher auch keine solaranlagen oder wasserkraftwerke um carbonteile ....... obwohl darüber könnte man dann auch bei titanium .......


diskusionen über sinn und unsinn und welche laufräder aus carboooooon cool sind gibts sicher im leichtbau unterforum .....

ob die würfel-titanräder verkauft werden wird sich zeigen ....


----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2008)

achja gibts eigentlich bald auch titanbikes von cannondale?
hatten die überhaupt einen stand?
ich war zwar 2 tage da aber hab nichts gesehen?
kriegt man da einen overdose fahrrad?
undüberhaupt warum hats geregnet an der samstagsparty und könnte man da nicht grosse zelte aufstellen oder einen zepellin schlachten um den innehof zuzudecken und warum spielt jedes jahr die gleicheschlechte coverband....?

das wären fragen die man diskutieren sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (8. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hatten Die überhaupt Einen Stand?



A1/401.


----------



## kona86 (8. September 2008)

Der hier gefällt noch besser: 





Nochmal in "LIVE":


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

GRÜN UND TI
 was für ein traum..von baum...
stelllt euch vor gleichlackierte gabel  grüne king naben


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> GRÜN UND TI
> was für ein traum..von baum...
> stelllt euch vor gleichlackierte gabel  grüne king naben



*schwärm*


----------



## M4d_K3kz (8. September 2008)

eher eine titaniumsilberne gabel und grüne naben und schnellspanner, grüne gabel finde ich dann auch wieder zu drückend. und evt noch ein schöner grüner vorbau.


----------



## Catsoft (8. September 2008)

top  und Monostay ist wieder in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> top  und Monostay ist wieder in



EINMAL GUT IMMER GUT....



WARUM TITUS DAVON ABGEKOMMEN IST IST MIR


----------



## kona86 (8. September 2008)

Eine schwarze SID mit grünen Stickern!


----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2008)

Die Baum Firma ist noch kleiner als man denkt

Darren Baum baut, lackiert, und importiert noch diese ganzen lustigen deutschen leichtbautelie nach australien 

Peter Jones der Engländer macht marketing communication und solche dinge

das braune S&S couplers rad ist aus Stainless-Steel gebaut 

dh stahl kann und macht er auch


natürlich hat er diverse anfragen gekriegt von leuten die kaufen, in den shop stellen oder gar importieren wollen

importieren klingt natürlich super ist aber bei so kleinen firmen fast sinnlos
auch bei grösseren firmen ist es ja dann oft so dass der "importeur" um auf seine verkaufzahlen zu kommen die dinger in  seinen eigenen shop oder gar bei ebay verkoppt

wenn mann sieht was der alles macht und kann wäre es auch schade wenn man als shop oder endkunde nicht direkt mit ihm kommunizieren würde ...... (auch da wüsste ich beispiele wo importeure gar nicht zeigen was ihre produzenten -sofern sie überhaupt wissen dass sie einen importeur haben- alles so können)

als händler muss man halt soch ein wenig von fahrrädern verstehen und sich die zeit nehmen die kunden richtig zu beraten. man verdient an so einem rad vielleicht nicht so viel wie an einem teuren trek oder oder cannondale, da diese räder aber im normalfall mit guten teilen ausgestattet werden kann man da trotzdem noch was verdienen ....

grosse händler können kunden vermessen und custombike beratung ja zur chefsache erklären oder ein, zwei leute abkommandieren und ausbilden lassen
......
schlussendlich kann man mit solchen dingen auch sehr anspruchsvolle kunden langfristig an sich binden


unter dem baumschriftzug auf den preislisten steht:
 Passion Precision Performance
ich vermute mal das trifft 100% zu auf das was die tun
ich war mehrmals am stand und hab mit allen die da waren lange geredet ....
(also nicht nur ich hab geredet sondern wie es sich gehört fragen gestellt)

bilder: es waren nicht mal 800 in zwei tagen, ich hätte noch ein paar ältere kleinere speicherkarten dabei gehabt also nachmal so ca. 1,5GB platz



solche messen sind ja immer etwas speziell

zum glück war ich 2 tage da. 
am anfang bin ich meist frustriert weil da hats so viele schöne tolle teure dinge die man sich nicht leisten kann zu kaufen oder die schon zuviele gute,grosse,schonlage-etablierte shops im sortiment haben
einen tollen fullyrahmen bei einam andern händler beziehen oder den kunden da hinschicken in der hoffnung er komme dann für den zusammenbau wieder zurück (das war ein vorschlag) ist schon hmmmmm....

2-3 grosse marke zu fürhern nur um ans coole zeux zu kommen kommt für mich als einmannbetrieb der seit einem jahr existiert auch nicht in frage .....

zum glück trifft man da dann ab und zu nette leute wo man merkt dass die gleichen dinge mögen und fahren wie man selbst

gewisse dinge wie zb seven mag ich sehr gut nur können oder tun die es sich leisten shops auszuwählen die ihre produkte auch im shop entsprechend ausstellen können : dh am liebsten 6 räder in aufgebaut im shop aber mindestens eins das der chef selbst fährt und ein anderes also rennrad oder bike im laden stehen

dass der kunde sowas auch testfaren können muss versteht sich von selbst...

da bin ich schon froh wenn ich da eine weile rumstehen kann und ein interessantes gespräch führen kann ... träumen ist ja erlaubt ....


irgendwann in ein bis zwei jahren hab ich hoffentlich genügend leute die sich bei mir solche custommade bikes kaufen wollen 

bis da hin werd ich wohl mit meinem Baum-Cycles-Jersey rumfahren und davon träumen so ein rad im laden stehen zu haben

aber wie gesagt da sind noch ein-zwei dinge die ich vorher hinkriegen muss

dass da noch ferien und bike-hotel prädentation war am sonntag macht die sache auch nicht besser


----------



## cluso (8. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Passion Precision Performance
> ich vermute mal das trifft 100% zu auf das was die tun



Stimmt das war auch der Tenor von Mrs. Baum.

Aber auch das denen langsam die Stunden am Tag ausgehen. Fertigen, lackieren und schlussendlich noch oft die Räder zusammenstellen und aufbauen.


----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2008)

stimmt Frau Baum war auch da
sie hat so wie ich rausgehört hab die ganze reise nach oiropa organisiert ....

s


----------



## dominique (8. September 2008)

Sehr schade dass ich verhindert war, zu gerne hätte ich ein Baum live erlebt Das Ticket hatte ich bereits zuhause und konnte es nicht einlösen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> litespeed:



... kurze Zwischenfrage: wo gibt's diese Reifen (Bezugsquelle, schon erhältlich in D ?! ) und wenn ja, zu welchem Preis?!  *danke*


----------



## dominique (8. September 2008)

Weiss jemand die Rahmen Preise von Baum? auf deren Page sind nur die Preise der kompletten Bikes.


----------



## daddy yo yo (8. September 2008)

endlich mal wieder was ansehnliches von sunn:


----------



## Carcassonne (8. September 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> Weiss jemand die Rahmen Preise von Baum? auf deren Page sind nur die Preise der kompletten Bikes.



Die Rennradrahmen (mit Gabel und CK Headset) sollen laut der Kollegen von von light-bikes.de zwischen 2700,- und 3800,- Euro zuzüglich Transport-, Zollgebühren und 19% Mehrwertsteuer, d.h. dann landet man in etwa bei 3500,- bis 5000,- Euro. Ich würde mal annehmen, die MTB Rahmen bewegen sich grob in der gleichen Größenordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2008)

road ti inkl edge gabel und king

romano 2900
cubano 3500
corretto 4100

road stahl ab 1400 mit gabel und steuersatz

mtb frame only

romano 2580
cubano 3100

stahl ab 1295

s&s couplings stahl +425 titan +690

29er kein aufpreis

ohne mwst und shipping


----------



## Rutil (8. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> den erlesenen geschmack hat dann eben nicht, denn sonst würde er eine solche summe nicht in ein rad einer mainstream-marke investieren.
> wer 8000 für das teil bezahlt kann nicht ganz wach sein, denn für das geld kann man sich nahezu jedes erdenkliche rad zusammenstellen! meine meinung.


 
Genau das meinte ich ja, um so viel Geld kann man sich etwas Superedles zusammenstellen. Wer das fürs Cube investiert, legt auf sowas keinen Wert, der will eher mit dem Preis angeben.
Feines GT, ich kannte nur das Xizang.

Das Sunn hat eine lustige Hinterbau-Tretlagerverbindung. Soll das was bringen oder gehts ums Design? Wer machts?


----------



## daddy yo yo (8. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Das Sunn hat eine lustige Hinterbau-Tretlagerverbindung. Soll das was bringen oder gehts ums Design? Wer machts?


keine ahnung, ob's was bringt. vermutlich nichts außer man schenkt dem üblichen marketing-gelaber glauben (leichter, steifer, schneller, schöner, besser). geschweißt wird das vermutlich irgendwo in china. der alte sunn titanrahmen-lieferant morati ging ja leider pleite.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> road ti inkl edge gabel und king
> 
> romano 2900
> cubano 3500
> ...



 alter schwede
 europreise nem ich an...


----------



## Catsoft (8. September 2008)

.....


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

Wer ist denn die Stammkundschaft von Baum?
Die 3 Opalsucher im Outback, die tatsächlich was finden?


----------



## dominique (8. September 2008)

Wie seht ihr das mit den ( Teil ) Lackierungen bei Titan? Bei Baum finde ich, es sieht gut aus


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

Wenn es noch relativ dezent ist wie bei baum durchaus vertretbar (anderes gutes Beispiel ist imho das Litespeed Icon RR), die gekleisterte Pulverschlacht bei Cube nimmt dem Rahmen optisch zu viel ab, gerade bei der extravaganten Rohrform.
Bei Titan stehen für mich der zeitlose klassische Look und die (meist) liebevolle Verarbeitung im Vordergrund. Akzente kann man mit den Teilen genügend setzen, da kann der Rahmen im klassischen Titangrau gehalten bleiben.
Philosophisch halte ich es da mal mit dem Lesewitz:
Titan ist ein Statement gegen die Wegwerfgesellschaft 

Warum ein schön gearbeitetes Stück kaufen und es dann lackieren wie viele Einheitsbikes vom Standardmarkt?


----------



## dominique (8. September 2008)

sehe ich genauso, 
ich erlebe es eigentlich immer dann, wenn ich eines von meinen Bikes aus dem Keller hole. Meistens ist es das Titan, wunderschön anzusehen, noch schöner damit zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (8. September 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt schreit ein kleiner Junge in mir auch, daß wenn nächstes Jahr endlich das durch Umzug und Auto strapazierte Budget wieder stimmt ein Titanbike her muss!
Ich ärgere mich heute noch (auf hohem Niveau) das ich damals das Yo Eddy in grello (wird über den Winter mit den Teilen aus der Restekiste und kräftiger Unterstützung vom Basar wieder von der Wand auf die Waldwege der Umgebung gebracht) und nicht den Titanrahmen genommen habe.


----------



## dominique (8. September 2008)

Gibt es wieder ein Eriksen oder was anderes?


----------



## Carcassonne (8. September 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das mit den ( Teil ) Lackierungen bei Titan? Bei Baum finde ich, es sieht gut aus



Von Baum gibt es aber auch Modelle, die fast komplett lackiert sind. (Siehe mein Link oben zu light-bikes.de). Dann kann man es von einem Stahlrahmen eigentlich kaum noch unterscheiden. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es jetzt moderne Rohrsätze aus Edelstahl, die man nicht mehr lackieren muß und die eine titanähnliche "Farbe" haben. In Zukunft sind dann wohl die Stahlrenner "blank" und eie Titanrenner zugekleistert...

Zu den Preisen von Baum: Kann mal jemand eruieren, ob in Summen vielleicht schon der Rückflug nach "Down Under" drin ist, um das Rad direkt vor Ort abzuholen...Naja, wer sich einen ausgewachsenen Baum nicht leisten kann, muß sich eben mit italienischen Spalierbäumchen oder asiatischen Bonzai zufrieden geben. 

Aber im Ernst: Die Preise sind übertrieben, so sehr viel edler sehen die Rahmen nun wahrlich nicht aus und technisch sind auch keine wirklichen Innovationen zu erkennen - ist gut gemachte Handwerksarbeit, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. September 2008)

Ich persönlich bin kein Freund von lackierten Titanrahmen - auch nicht im Fall Baum. Mein Favorit ist und bleibt eine gebürstete Oberfläche. Es ist doch jammerschade, so etwas - sei es auch auf noch so elegante Art und Weise - zuzukleistern. Das Gleiche gilt natürlich für geeignete Stahlrahmen...


----------



## dominique (8. September 2008)

eine Cubano lackierung mit entsprechendem Aufbau kann toll aussehen. Doch ist schon so, Titan gebürstet ist


----------



## Litespeed 73 (8. September 2008)

Hab grad folgenden Titancyclocrossrahmen im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf, bei Interesse melden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (8. September 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ob's was bringt. vermutlich nichts außer man schenkt dem üblichen marketing-gelaber glauben (leichter, steifer, schneller, schöner, besser). geschweißt wird das vermutlich irgendwo in china. *der alte sunn titanrahmen-lieferant morati ging ja leider pleite.*



nee, definitiv nicht. die sind nicht pleite gegangen, sondern die muttergesellschaft in usa hat beschlossen, dass man sich NUR noch um kernkompetenzen kuemmern solle.
d.h. titankomponenten fuer ruestung, aviation, turbinenbau, etc.

war ganz einfach der uebliche amerikanische "shareholder value" gehirnfurz, sonst nichts.


----------



## cluso (8. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Von Baum gibt es aber auch Modelle, die fast komplett lackiert sind. (Siehe mein Link oben zu light-bikes.de). Dann kann man es von einem Stahlrahmen eigentlich kaum noch unterscheiden.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es jetzt moderne Rohrsätze aus Edelstahl, die man nicht mehr lackieren muß und die eine titanähnliche "Farbe" haben. In Zukunft sind dann wohl die Stahlrenner "blank" und eie Titanrenner zugekleistert...
> 
> ...



Woher stammen denn die Preisangaben Stoph?

Von den Bäumchen direkt?


@Carcasonne

die 953 Rohrsätze zum Beispiel kosten ähnlich viel wie Titan. Warum also hier nicht das "Original" nehmen?


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Warum also hier nicht das "Original" nehmen?



Im Fall von Independent Fabrication kann als Argument für die 953er Stahlvariante ins Feld geführt werden, dass diese mit gebürsteter Obefläche erhältlich ist. Titan ist hingegen "nur" Shot peened verfügbar...


----------



## nebeljäger (8. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> @Carcasonne
> 
> die 953 Rohrsätze zum Beispiel kosten ähnlich viel wie Titan. Warum also hier nicht das "Original" nehmen?



vieleicht weil sie doch etwas anders aussehen?


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. September 2008)

Schick, schick...


----------



## nebeljäger (8. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Schick, schick...



mir ist in den letzten 5 min. der Rechner wegen kurzschluss an der Tastatur drei mal abgestürzt....

der Thread verlangt nach sabberdichten Tastaturen...

sorry passt zwar net ganz rein aber ich muss einfach....Zwänge...:

http://kirkt.smugmug.com/keyword/engin#240128142_3mBYW


----------



## kona86 (8. September 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, von wem die Koba Titanrahmen geschweißt werden? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, ich hätte mal was von Rewel gelesen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. September 2008)

Das Letzte ist seit langem das Beste, das ich gesehen hab'.


----------



## nebeljäger (8. September 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, von wem die Koba Titanrahmen geschweißt werden? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, ich hätte mal was von Rewel gelesen.



würde eher auf Asien/Ru tippen


----------



## Adri (8. September 2008)

Bin ja vergessen ein foto von mein neuesten (na ja, hab ihm schon seit ein paar monate)  hoch zu laden.. 
aber hier gibst einiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (9. September 2008)

Kann man nicht wirklich meckern.


----------



## Catsoft (9. September 2008)

Wow! Mit dem 953er Rohrsatz hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt...


----------



## kona86 (9. September 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, von wem die Koba Titanrahmen geschweißt werden? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, ich hätte mal was von Rewel gelesen.



Also, sie sind aus Taiwan. Info von Jan Koba.


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> passt zwar net ganz rein aber ich muss einfach...



Klasse, wirklich schön...


----------



## singlestoph (9. September 2008)

die preise kommen von der preisliste die ich auf der ausstellung gekriegt hab das sind oiropreise

die rahmen sind sehr sehr leicht dh. da muss man schon etwas sorgfälltiger arbeiten als bei schwereren rahmen

die teuren kommen mit custom butted tubing also speziell nach wunsch des rahmenbauers gezogene rohre

andere hersteller verbauen gerne mal unkonifiziertes geröhr, hält auch ist aber nicht so leicht und vorallem viel billiger in der herstellung

meist nützt ein leichter rohrsatz nicht besonders viel wenn ausfallenden tretlagerhülse steuerrohr und die ganzen andern keinteile schwer sind

ich hab da ein halbfertiges steuerrohr in edelstahl in die hand gedrückt gekriegt ...... 

edelstahloption gibts bei baum nur beim 2600oiro rennrad aufpreis 215oiro

edelstahl sei nicht günstiger als titan und auch nicht weniger aufwändig zu verarbeiten .....
es fühle sich eher so an wie stahl beim fahren sieht aber aus wie Ti

bis jetzt gibts da auch keine grosse auswahl bei den rohrdimensionen .....

lustig war auch das mattschwarz lackierte titan/carbon seven 

s


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Protorix schrieb:


> meines letztes jahr, hat inzwischen noch bar ends dran


Welches baujahr ist das Obed rahmen?
Meines ist ein 1998 - letztes jahr mit Lynskey am helm


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Singletrail schrieb:


> Mein Litespeed Obed freut sich auf den Frühling:



Es ist ein neues Obed (ich meine, baujahr 2007 oder 2008 ?)


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> mit den ganzen logos degradiert sich das teil leider zur penisverlängerung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



penisverlangerung oder nicht.. es gibt den, die es haben, und den die es die andere beneiden


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Jan-Ove schrieb:


> So ich hab jetzt endlich mein Litespeed fertig!



Sehr schones bike.. ein bisschen zu viel carbon nach meine meinung.. aber optisch sehr gelungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (9. September 2008)

die preislisten und kataloge v0n baum sind auch schöner gemacht als die von zb paduano

da gibts handkopierte preislisten die nicht mal übereinstimmen und lustige kataloge mit abgeschnittenen bildern (also wo das rad abgeschnitten ist auf dem bild)

die rahmen scheinen ok zu sein die kabelanschläge wirken aber wie handaausgeschnitten und rangepappt, sowas könnte man auch schön gefräst bei paragon kaufen .....

paduanos kosten zwischen 2849 und 3560oiro ohne gabeln und steuersätze

die carbongabel bei paduao 470 die titan mtb gabel 658 ....

das zeux ist sicher tauglich und wenn nicht geht man halt da hin und haut denen das zeux um die ohren ......


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Ja, die Baum sind sehr dezent.. angenaeme kennismachung


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


> Hier mal mein schon etwas älteres Rad



Ja, sehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bike.. 
gratuliere mit dem aufbau.. klassik parts


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Mal ein, zwei Kommentare dazu: Die Schweißnähte sind nicht so schön wie bei Moots und Co., *aber die machen ja auch extra Sichtnähte drüber*. Das Pulver auf dem Titan is eigentlich auch nicht mein Ding, aber wenn ich das Rad in ein paar Jahren mal komplett zerlege, werde ich evt. einen Teil der Decals abbeizen... Aber mir gefällt er so auch sehr gut. Der Rahmen fühlt sich im Tretlagerbereich steif an, trotzdem fährt er sich im Vergleich zu meinem Alu Bike komfortabel, beste Mischung, wie ich finde. Das Rad an sich ist rel. schwer, 11,2 kg, aber der Rahmen hat Potential mit 1450 g. Ihr seht ja selbst, F-139, Duraflite 2014, time Pedale, Nobbys und DT LRS mit über 1820 g, da is noch einiges drin.  Für Gewichtswiener gibts ja die XTR Version.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, in welchen Stückzahlen der Rahmen dieses und die nächste Jahre auf den Markt kommt, er hat Klassiker-Potential. Selten ist er bisher auf jeden Fall. Und bei allem Respekt, ich finde von den bekannten Firmen zur Zeit lediglich den Rigor Mootis schön, und der ist einfach schweineteuer.... Zu teuer, wie ich finde. Der Seven, den ich gesehen habe, der hat für seinen Preis eine beschissene Zugführung und bei Merlin käme lediglich ein Klassiker in Frage, nichts aktuelles.
> Von allen aktuellen Titan Rahmen gehört der Cube vom Gesamtbild mit zu den schönsten.



nein, Moots ist one-pass


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, hier sind die Detailaufnahmen vom Cube hpt.



das Cube sollte bei Rewel gemachte werden.. einige von den schweissnahten sind nicht sehr schoen gelungen..


----------



## Rutil (9. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> das Cube sollte bei Rewel gemachte werden.. einige von den schweissnahten sind nicht sehr schoen gelungen..


 
Nein, war ein Nevi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Dan habe ich das falsch erwischt.. Nevi schon.. OK


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> neulich hatte ich ja das bildchen eingestellt:



Ah Der Alte, da hast du ein recht schoenes bike..


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen, 3, 4 Bilder des Crisp-Rahmens. Darren Crisp schweisste den Rahmen nach meinen Vorgaben, die in allen Einzelheiten mit ihm diskutiert und abgestimmt wurden.(Der Rahmen ist wegen meiner Größe von 1,93 m entsprechend groß)
> Geometriedaten:
> -Sitzrohr: 515 mm
> -Oberrohr (horizontal): 620 mm
> ...



Wirklich klasse, dem Crisp


----------



## hardflipper (9. September 2008)

Hab ich auf der EB entdeckt.

Kennt jemand von euch Charge? Sah massiv nach titan aus. Werd gleich mal nach googeln...


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

British und made in Russia wen ich es mir gut errinere..


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> ....so pur und klassisch wie es eben geht.
> 
> Könnte mich aber nicht zwischen dem Bianchi und dem Colnago entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Es ist ein Belgier.. habe das rad gesehen.


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Bingo!
> 
> Es ist ein M220 Standardrahmen in Größe M. Uns hier ist Gewicht ja egal , aber für die weightweenies: Er hat inkl. dem ganzen Klimbim (Sattelstützenklemmung, Zuganschläge, Zugumlenkung, Schaltauge und 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben) 1.360 Gramm. Gewogen auf meiner unbestechlichen Küchenwaage .



Ist ja schoen ein Lynskey zu sehen mit die selbe signatur wie auf  mein altes Litespeed.


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch Charge?



Die Modelle Iron, Blender und Duster aus dem Hause Charge gibt es jeweils in einer Stahl- und in einer Titanvariante. Die Jungs auf dem Eurobike-Messestand waren ziemlich durchgeknallt, aber extrem unterhaltsam...


----------



## hardflipper (9. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Die Modelle Iron, Blender und Duster aus dem Hause Charge gibt es jeweils in einer Stahl- und in einer Titanvariante. Die Jungs auf dem Eurobike-Messestand waren ziemlich durchgeknallt, aber extrem unterhaltsam...



Der Stand war auch extrem cool !

Hatte aber nicht die Zeit da mal reinzuschauen.


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> van nicholas:



OS lenker in Ti  ah, so brauche ich eines fur mein Merlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> vieleicht weil sie doch etwas anders aussehen?



Seht so geil aus wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was ist das schon ?? Titan rohre mit stahl headtube?


----------



## JDEM (9. September 2008)

Oder 953er Rohrsatz teillackiert....?


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. September 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> 953er Rohrsatz teillackiert....?



So müsste es sein...


----------



## Adri (9. September 2008)

schade..


----------



## cluso (9. September 2008)

Hey was geht denn hier ab..





Meeeeeehhhhhhrrrrr Bilder Stoph..... ich brauch meeeeeehhhhhrrrr.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2008)

War denn keiner bei Titus? 

Oder sind die nicht auf der EB?


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. September 2008)

Ein paar Titus-Räder waren auf einem Eurobike-Stand in der Tat zu sehen. Die von Dir angesprochenen Titan-Fullies waren jedoch nicht darunter. Stattdessen gab es beispielsweise ein hässliches Exogrid-Rennrad...


----------



## versus (9. September 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> War denn keiner bei Titus?
> 
> Oder sind die nicht auf der EB?



ich habe sie nicht gefunden und sie waren im händlerverzeichnis nicht gelistet !


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. September 2008)

Ich glaube der von mir angesprochene Stand befand sich in - grübel - Halle A2...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (9. September 2008)

usw:

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/pics/index.php?n=1226


----------



## Jaypeare (10. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe sie nicht gefunden und sie waren im händlerverzeichnis nicht gelistet !



Titus selbst wohl nicht, aber der deutsche Importeur Revolution Sports hat denke ich einen Stand.

Naja egal. Ich bekomme die Dinger schon noch zu sehen, früher oder später. . Tolle Fotos übrigens, bitte mehr davon.


----------



## ronmen (10. September 2008)

Hallo titanGemeinde 

ich habe die sufu schon gut gequaelt aber nichts rechtes gefunden.
Was sagt ihr zu:

titanrahmen + kettenstrebe(nschutz)/chainsuck..
-> mir gehts hier nicht ums "no go" - neopren waere so oder so nicht drin.
Habe mir steinschlagschutzfolie gekauft, die sie auf der runden kettenstrebe wieder abloest  und frage mich, ob sie ueberhaupt notwendig ist?!
was sagt ihr/bzw euere erfahrung dazu??

freue mich auf kompetente antworten 

vg

ronmen


----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2008)




----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2008)

tolle pics 
stoph!

passoni verschleift also immer noch die nähte


----------



## bernd e (10. September 2008)

Schöne EB-Bilders, weiter so!!!

Die Tante am Passoni-Stand: war die vom Fahrrad oder von dem Typ so geblendet? Hat nen komischen Blick drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezzä__ (10. September 2008)

> Die Tante am Passoni-Stand: war die vom Fahrrad oder von dem Typ so geblendet? Hat nen komischen Blick drauf



ich glaube, die studiert in dem Moment nicht wirklich ihrem Job nach 

... War niemand bei Kraftstoff-bikes? da war ein geiles Ti-Bike zu sehen!.... und gemäss Angaben des Händlers mit etwas über 1100g verdammt leicht!!.... ob das hält?


----------



## versus (10. September 2008)

bernd e schrieb:


> Schöne EB-Bilders, weiter so!!!
> 
> Die Tante am Passoni-Stand: war die vom Fahrrad oder von dem Typ so geblendet? Hat nen komischen Blick drauf



natürlich von "dem typ"


----------



## versus (10. September 2008)

der typ war auch am kraftstoff stand und fand das hier auch recht hübsch, obwohl off topic:


----------



## Fezzä__ (10. September 2008)

fand ich auch geil!! Jedoch finde ich das "von Hand nachmalen" der Muffen nicht so superschön... wird aber mit Pulverbeschichtung nicht anderst zu machen sein.... aber Retro ist geil!!

.... und das Ti-Bike? Hat der Typ auch Fotos gemacht?


----------



## versus (10. September 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> fand ich auch geil!! Jedoch finde ich das "von Hand nachmalen" der Muffen nicht so superschön... wird aber mit Pulverbeschichtung nicht anderst zu machen sein.... aber Retro ist geil!!
> 
> .... und das Ti-Bike? Hat der Typ auch Fotos gemacht?



der typ hat sehr viele ti-räder fotografiert und nicht alle ins album geladen. muss mal auf die suche gehen.

wenn ich mir nochmal off topic rausnehmen darf - das fand ich bei allem ärger über die grösstenteils unschönen carbongeschwüre auch sehr nett:





jetzt aber wieder titan...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> der typ hat sehr viele ti-räder fotografiert und nicht alle ins album geladen. muss mal auf die suche gehen.
> 
> wenn ich mir nochmal off topic rausnehmen darf - das fand ich bei allem ärger über die grösstenteils unschönen carbongeschwüre auch sehr nett:
> 
> ...



*und zwar schnell*



[email protected]
 ich weiss nicht recht... beim paduano.... als wohnimmerdecor nicht übel.... aber eben...


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Titus-Räder waren auf einem Eurobike-Stand in der Tat zu sehen.
> ...
> Ich glaube der von mir angesprochene Stand befand sich in - grübel - Halle A2...
> 
> ...



Juhu, mein Gedächtnis funktioniert noch - zumindest gelegentlich. Der Messestand von Revolution Sports befand sich auf Platz A2/108...


----------



## ronmen (10. September 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hallo titanGemeinde
> 
> ich habe die sufu schon gut gequaelt aber nichts rechtes gefunden.
> Was sagt ihr zu:
> ...



ok  -
ich glaub mein post wird hier stur ignoriert 
(soweit oben nimmt ihn sicher keiner mehr wahr)
*up


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hallo titanGemeinde
> 
> ich habe die sufu schon gut gequaelt aber nichts rechtes gefunden.
> Was sagt ihr zu:
> ...



Notwendig ist das schon, eben das titanium soll gekratzt werden, und bei heftigem chainsuck gabs schon richtig viel schaden.
Ich gebrauche lizard skins.. macht mich nicht aus das es ubel ausseht, es schutzt mein rahmen.


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> ich glaube, die studiert in dem Moment nicht wirklich ihrem Job nach
> 
> ... War niemand bei Kraftstoff-bikes? da war ein geiles Ti-Bike zu sehen!.... und gemäss Angaben des Händlers mit etwas über 1100g verdammt leicht!!.... ob das hält?



Wars dieses?
Macht mich nicht besonders geil.. made in China (na eben noch , kein problem fur mich) aber *weisse farben* furs offroad betrachten ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (10. September 2008)

bisschen dezenter... hält auch.


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

bernd e schrieb:


> Schöne EB-Bilders, weiter so!!!
> 
> Die Tante am Passoni-Stand: war die vom Fahrrad oder von dem Typ so geblendet? Hat nen komischen Blick drauf


Nein, die kratzt sich eben nur im Haare ..


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> bisschen dezenter... hält auch.



interessantes frame ? Newsboy? 

Chainsuck solls da eben nicht geben und viel offroad action seht so ein rad auch nicht imho..


----------



## Fezzä__ (10. September 2008)

> Wars dieses?



...genau dieses war es!   betreffend Farbe hast du recht, das wär das erste, was weg müsste! zumindest am Rahmen hat das nichts verloren. Anbauteile wie Sattelstütze, Lenker-Vorbau und auch ein weisser Sattel sind meiner Meinung nach ok.


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

Also habe ich vielleicht kein recht das es 'Made In China' ist??
Kraftstoff is nur einer diesen "ankaufer un aufbauer" , die schweissen ihren frames nicht selber


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. September 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> hält auch.



Bei mir leider nicht. Und bei ronmen offenbar auch nicht...


----------



## ronmen (10. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Bei mir leider nicht. Und bei ronmen offenbar auch nicht...



joa - diese steinschlagschutyfolie hielt komischerweise an meinem stahlradl; _dessen kettenstrebe einn noch kleineren krümmungsradius hat, als mein titan_; besser


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

Ein paar zip-ties machen wunder


----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2008)

paduano details











ist wahrscheinlich nicht sooo wichtig gibts aber anderswo auch in schöööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (10. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ein paar zip-ties machen wunder



Yep. Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, ob ein Neoprenverhüterli nicht doch die optisch attraktivere Lösung ist....


----------



## Gorth (10. September 2008)

@stoph: da sieht mein rose alu rahmen aber besser aus *fg*


----------



## Adri (10. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep. Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, ob ein Neoprenverhüterli nicht doch die optisch attraktivere Lösung ist....


In jedem fall schutzt die Neoprenverheterli die kettenstrebe am besten.


----------



## Catsoft (10. September 2008)

Ich hab so selbstklebende Alustreifen zur Autoreperatur genommen....


----------



## Carcassonne (10. September 2008)

Das Paduano Zeugs sieht aus der Ferne immer schön aus, aber die Bilder, die ich hier gesehen habe, gibt es schon seit gut fünf Jahren zu sehen, nix wirklich Neues also. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ähnelt FIAT Niveau - und scheint die alten Vorurteile über unsere italienischen Freunde zu bestätigen: Design top, Verarbeitung Flop.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2008)

Paduano Zeugs...
tja hätte ja sein können sie hätten was gelernt...leider nicht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2008)

nevi ist schön

wenn auch zum teil mit eigenartigen detaillösungen

die zuganschläge bei den rennern sind schön und gut angebaut bei den beiks leider aufgenietet ...... gefällt mir nicht

bilderbald


----------



## versus (10. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> paduano details
> ist wahrscheinlich nicht sooo wichtig gibts aber anderswo auch in schöööön



mein reden.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=449992



"The new Ibis Titanium! Made in the US by Lynskey to Scot Nicol's design, they'll be making 150 of these beauties."


----------



## subdiver (12. September 2008)

Wenn Ibis und Marin wieder Titanrahmen anbieten, dann wird´s langsam Zeit,
dass es bald auch wieder von Rocky Titan zu kaufen gibt.
Schaun mer mal


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. September 2008)

Ist schon was näheres über das Ibis bekannt?
Preis? US MArkt oder werden ein paar auch den Weg nach Deutschland schaffen?


----------



## oldman (12. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ah Der Alte, da hast du ein recht schoenes bike..



yap.das schöne Bike wird auch aeusserst artgerecht gehalten,wenig geputzt, oft gefahren.
letztes WE irgendwo irgendwo unterhalb vom Spitzingsee, auf dem Weg zur Rotwand. 
Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung, 3 Stunden später hab ich mir nen fetten Achter geholt,als mir einer der ortsansaessigen Berge nicht ausweichen wollte


----------



## MisterXT (12. September 2008)

Sagt mal, hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von dem Lynskey Titancruiser mit dem Riementrieb gemacht?
Den fand ich ziemlich genial, hatte aber keine Knipse dabei.

Wäre echt top!


----------



## versus (12. September 2008)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von dem Lynskey Titancruiser mit dem Riementrieb gemacht?
> Den fand ich ziemlich genial, hatte aber keine Knipse dabei.
> 
> Wäre echt top!



 ohne knipse auf die eurobike - tststs...


----------



## Carcassonne (12. September 2008)

Was genau soll der Vorteil dieses Riemenantriebs sein? Leiser, verschleißarmer, besserer Wirkungsgrad? Oder hat man da nur mal etwas gemacht, weil es eben technisch möglich und ein Hingucker ist? Jetzt noch ein stufenloses Getriebe dran und fertig ist das DAF Fahrrad - und fährt dann auch wie einst das skurrile Auto vorwärts und rückwärts gleich schnell.


----------



## Adri (12. September 2008)

steht gut auf ne cruiser, aber im offroad gebrauch?
Vielleicht mit ne Rohloff drin, koennte klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

Was ist das für eine Bremse am Titancruiser? Ich kann sie nicht erkennen.


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Bremse am Titancruiser? Ich kann sie nicht erkennen.



hayes stroker carbon !


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Was genau soll der Vorteil dieses Riemenantriebs sein? Leiser, verschleißarmer, besserer Wirkungsgrad? Oder hat man da nur mal etwas gemacht, weil es eben technisch möglich und ein Hingucker ist?



leiser vielleicht, verschleissarmer wohl auch. 
der wirkungsgrad einer kette ist kaum (zumindest nicht spürbar) zu toppen. 
ich denke wartungsfreiheit und keine ölversauten hosenbeine sind die hauptargumente, was für citybikes sicher interessant ist.


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. September 2008)

Liebe TITAN-freaks... bevor ich hier etwas poste was viele zum weinen bringen wird - mich z.zt. jede minute - etwas für sparfüchse:

... man sollte halt nur einen bekannten in den USA haben...





MOTOBECANE TITANIUM -> der Link zum Schnäppchen -> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fpti_09x.htm

Detailfotos hier -> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/fpti_gallery/


----------



## MisterXT (13. September 2008)

Danke für die Cruiserbilder!

Ich denke auch, das der Riementrieb gerade bei Cityrädern Vorteile bringen wird. Oder eben bei so einem Cruiser. Auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele oder in der Fußgängerzone begegnen einem halt nicht soviele Schlammlöcher oder Wurzeln.
Dafür bleiben die Hosen sauber.

Mir gings jetzt hier aber hauptsächlich um den Rahmen, weil den finde ich schon ziemlich cool!


----------



## singlestoph (13. September 2008)

irgendwann probier ich den beltdrive aus
am singlespeed-crosser

die grössten vorteile sollen ja sein:  schmutzunempfindlich, höhere lebensdauer und ev noch gewicht

eine verschlammte oder mit dem hochdruckreiniger geduschte kette sind wahrscheinlich auch nicht optimal reibungsarm 

dieses jahr reicht die kohle nicht und ob titan oder stahl weiss ich auch noch nicht ....

discbrake wär toll, wenn schon hightech, nur darf ich damit keine uci rennen fahren, falls es also eine lösung gibt eine disc-aufnahme auf ästhetische art in den rahmen zu integrieren und abschraubbare cantisockel in schöön ......

aber ich hab ja noch etwas zeit

wahrscheinlich gibt eine s+s verschraubung in die sitzstreben die ganzen auftrennbaren ausfallenden gefallen mir nicht

s


----------



## Gorth (13. September 2008)

ist dieser Riemenantrieb auf ner standard nabe mit 9fach Freilauf montiert und ner normalen Kurbel?


----------



## singlestoph (13. September 2008)

ich würd mal behaupten auf dem bild kann man erkennen:

crank bros kurbel singlespeed
und industry nine radsatz singlespeed

kann man aber auch auf normale 9fachkasetten basteln

nur wenn man schon ein custombike mit dermassen teuren anbauteilen aufbaut kann man auch gleich passend bauen

und zusammengebastelte messebikes machen zumindest auf leute die zielpublikum für solche räder sein sollen keinen guten eindruck

zum ausprobieren ob singlespeed das richtige ist reicht auch ein surly stahlrahmen oder ein komplettbike von zb kona

.....


----------



## cluso (13. September 2008)

Um dem Namen des Threads mal wieder gerecht zu werden und weil mir heute langweilig war ein paar Bilder:



























und das passiert ohne Calgonit...äh..Kupferpaste nach nem knappen 3/4 Jahr:





Stütze wurde "nur" gefettet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. September 2008)

Whew...
Wie passiert denn sowas?
Soviel Schmodder im Rahmen?
Ist das die Thomson Stütze?

Apropos Serotta...
Hat hier eigentlich einer das TiMax?


----------



## subdiver (13. September 2008)

An meinem Litespeed ist die Stütze seit 16 Jahren nur gefettet
und sieht dabei immer noch top aus.

Was ist denn mit der Stütze im Serotta-Rahmen passiert ?


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich einer das TiMax?



Yep, meinereiner beispielsweise...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep, meinereiner beispielsweise...



Fotos????


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. September 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Fotos????



Leider nur ein paar nicht besonders gut gelungene, beispielsweise dieses hier...


----------



## Adri (13. September 2008)

habe auch noch ein paar detail photos gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Leider nur ein paar nicht besonders gut gelungene, beispielsweise dieses hier...



 dafür dieht das rad sehr gelungen aus


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. September 2008)

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Blumen!

Inzwischen sind die X.0-Twister einem Satz Trigger der gleichen Serie gewichen. Ein paar Schräubchen haben sich ebenfalls verändert. In der nächsten Woche wird hoffentlich auch endlich mein Ti Flat Bar aus dem Hause Seven eintrudeln.

Leider eignet sich das Wetter derzeit nur sehr bedingt zum Anfertigen von Fotos...


----------



## Adri (13. September 2008)

Ja, ich denke schon ein Ti flatbar wurde da besser sein.


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. September 2008)

Yep, der Vector Lowrider Carbon ist nur eine Notlösung...


----------



## cluso (13. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Whew...
> Wie passiert denn sowas?
> Soviel Schmodder im Rahmen?
> Ist das die Thomson Stütze?
> ...





subdiver schrieb:


> An meinem Litespeed ist die Stütze seit 16 Jahren nur gefettet
> und sieht dabei immer noch top aus.
> 
> Was ist denn mit der Stütze im Serotta-Rahmen passiert ?



Wie sowas passiert keine Ahnung. Und Schmodder kommt bei nem Rennrad nicht unbedingt viel rein. 

Ich vermute das es am Fett liegt, hatte ähnlich Löcher auch schon in Lagerschalen vom Tretlager und einer anderen Stütze. Dachte damals es liegt am minderwertigen Material und/oder meiner fehlerhaften "Pflege". 




Schönes Serotta. (Vielleicht sollten wir unsere 2 Räder mal ein paar Nächte in ner Garage zusammenstellen, vielleicht gibt es dann kleine Crosser oder so.   ).


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. September 2008)

@cluso: Das schaut wirklich übel aus. Ich hoffe sehr, dass mir so etwas nicht ebenfalls blüht...

P.S. Das ist eine ganz ausgezeichnete Idee! Ein paar kleine Crosser wären wirklich fein... *hihi*


----------



## Adri (13. September 2008)

Ich habe mich einem Van Nicholas OS Titan Lenker bestellt fur das 4.0 .. 
Ich finde eben ein Titan lenker filtert doch wirklich besser die kleine schläge im vergleich zu ein carbon lenker .  
Obwohl das Next SL schon ein paar grammen leichter ist..


----------



## Adri (13. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich vermute das es am Fett liegt, hatte ähnlich Löcher auch schon in Lagerschalen vom Tretlager und einer anderen Stütze. Dachte damals es liegt am minderwertigen Material und/oder meiner fehlerhaften "Pflege".



Ist es vielleicht eine carbon stutze?? Die lieben fett nicht sehr


----------



## cluso (13. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht eine carbon stutze?? Die lieben fett nicht sehr



Servus Adri,

denke man sieht das es eine Alustütze ist.

Ist/War eine Thomson.


----------



## Adri (13. September 2008)

Ja genau , mann seht die drehungen auf das grosse bild .. dann finde ich es schon eher bizar .. alu oxydiert aber so habe ich es noch nicht gesehen.. das seht eher aus wie ein kettenstrebe ..

Vieleicht sollte du dass bike einem titan stutze spendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. September 2008)

Danke für das TiMax Foto!

Kommt definitiv in die engere Wahl für nächstes Jahr!
Kostet das Custom Fitting bei Serotta eigentlich extra?
Habe da nichts zu gefunden.

Mein Favorit wäre zwar immer noch ein IF, aber leider reagiert der deutsche Vertrieb irgendwie weder auf Mails noch Anrufe...

Das Merlin ist wirklich schön verarbeitet, allerdings finde ich die neu designten Decals immer noch pottenhässlich...


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. September 2008)

tyler... machs direkt mit IF usa. 

ich schicke meins am montag dorthin zurück... meine dropouts haben einen unfall-sturz nicht mehr gerade überlebt... (wie auch ein xtr schaltwerk, chris king lfs und diverse parts...)

guter & schneller kontakt - vor allem die abwicklung (die bikes sind noch besser!  )



trauer seid tagen...


----------



## Don Trailo (13. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank für die Blumen!
> 
> Inzwischen sind die X.0-Twister einem Satz Trigger der gleichen Serie gewichen. Ein paar Schräubchen haben sich ebenfalls verändert. In der nächsten Woche wird hoffentlich auch endlich mein Ti Flat Bar aus dem Hause Seven eintrudeln.
> 
> Leider eignet sich das Wetter derzeit nur sehr bedingt zum Anfertigen von Fotos...


EGAL
 SEHR AUSGEWOGEN DEINE FEILE
auguri


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. September 2008)

Hallo Tyler1977,

custom fitting gehört bei Serotta zum Standard.

In Sachen Independent Fabrication kann ich davon berichten, dass ich anlässlich der Eurobike ausgesprochen nette Gespräche mit dem aus den USA angereisten Joe Ingram und Ken Bloomer von ifbikes.de geführt habe. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Ken durch die Eurobike ziemlich im Stress war und dass dadurch die Kommunikation vielleicht ein wenig erschwert wurde.

Ich finde die von IF angebotenen Rahmen traumhaft schön. Allerdings gefällt mir das Erscheinungsbild von Oberflächen in shot-peened-Ausführung nicht ganz so gut, wie das ihrer gebürsteten Geschwister. Aus diesem Grund wäre mir bei IF ein 953er SSM sympathischer, als ein Ti Deluxe. Da es sich bei mir jedoch um einen überzeugten Titan-Fan handelt, ist die Wahl schlussendlich auf das Serotta TiMax gefallen.

@Don Trailo: Dankeschön... 

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## Adri (13. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das Merlin ist wirklich schön verarbeitet, allerdings finde ich die neu designten Decals immer noch pottenhässlich...



Danke.. ja die decals ... man muss ebenmal versuchen durch die decals zu sehen .. ich bin dagegen sie hinab zu nehmen.. sie gehören beim bike


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. September 2008)

Keine Kritik am Bike 

Mir gefallen halt nur die alten Merlin Logos um Welten besser...


----------



## Adri (14. September 2008)

Mm, das bike sieht ziemlich gut aus, und was viel wichtiger ist, es geht wie donnerwetter.


----------



## singlestoph (14. September 2008)

korrosion an der sattelstütze?

meine moots crosser und mein litespeed obed haben eine aluhülse im rahmen vielleicht korrodiert da desswegen nichts

die titanstütze am serotta wird wohl nicht korrodieren .....

beim nächsten mal bau ich da mal kupferpaste dran

....


s


----------



## Rutil (14. September 2008)

@cluso: Jetzt hast du mich nervös gemacht mit der Stütze. Immerhin hab ich im Ti Renner seit 2 Jahren eine Thomson. Hab sie ausgebaut- null Korrosion, Stütze ist wie neu. Habe sie beim Einbau mit "Finish Line Anti Seize Lubricant" gefettet. Sie glitt auch seidenweich aus dem Sitzrohr. Zur Sicherheit hab ich gleich eine neue Ladung Fett draufgeschmiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (14. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> korrosion an der sattelstütze?
> 
> meine moots crosser und mein litespeed obed haben eine aluhülse im rahmen vielleicht korrodiert da desswegen nichts
> 
> ...



Was ich in anderen Threads gelesen habe, ist gerade die Kupferpaste problematisch... die födert anscheinend die Korosion. Bin jertzt kein Werkstoffkundler, habe das aber schon einige Male gelesen... war im 'Bremsen'-Bereich, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Rutil (14. September 2008)

Das ist das Finish Line Zeugs, das ich verwende. Bis jetzt, wie beschrieben, nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


*Anti-Seize Assembly Lubricant

*Prevents cold-welding, galling, and seizing of metal to metal contact parts, especially those subject to extreme pressures and moist conditions such as bolt threads, seatposts, pedals, bottom brackets, etc. For all metals, but essential when attaching reactive metals like titanium, aluminum, and specialty alloys and magnesium. Available in a 6.5cc Sachet 3-Pack or 8oz Brush-Top Can.

 Prevents cold welding, galling and seizing of threaded parts 
 Excellent for use on parts subjected to extreme pressures and moist conditions 
 Use on all metals; aluminum, titanium, carbon steel, magnesium


----------



## singlestoph (14. September 2008)

das ist schon das was ich als kupferpaste bezeichnen und auch an die stütze schmieren  würde, ich haber auch nichts anderes rumliegen 
s


----------



## Adri (14. September 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> paduano details
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich höre Geruchten das die Paduano heut zu tage in China gefertigt werden.  
Muss mich da noch ein bisschen besser über informieren, aber wenn ich mehr dazu höre...


----------



## singlestoph (15. September 2008)

alsoooo

wenn paduanos aus china kommen würden wären die kabenanschläge wohl schöner .....


direkt bei IF in den usa bestellen ist hoffentlich jetzt wo sie einen oiropavertrieb haben nich mehr

sonst könnte das dann für allfällig interessierte fachhändler (und die gibts laut IF deutschland blog in erstaunlich grosser anzahl) etwas demotivierend ....

wie genau deren geschäftsmodell aussieht weiss ich nicht 

dass man natürlich immer über irgendwelche shops drüben was dealen kann oder selbst da abholen ist klar


----------



## Adri (15. September 2008)

habe mir ein bisschen met Francesco Paduano unterhalten und er mailte mich :

We weld and bond all inside and our tubes are purchased in the USA.
Best Regards.

Ciao

Francesco
PADUANO RACING


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (15. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> habe mir ein bisschen met Francesco Paduano unterhalten und er mailte mich :
> 
> We weld and bond all inside and our tubes are purchased in the USA.
> Best Regards.
> ...



das ist dann aber umso trauriger, wenn die Jungs teure Amirohre derart verhunzen  ... schade


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

am samstag war es so weit: paket bei der post abholen und bei dauerregen direkt in der werkstatt eingraben. der aufbau war so weit angedacht, dass samstag nachmittag dieser blitz eingeschlagen hat:

rahmen - 1997er GT LIGHTNING 18"
gabel - fox float 80 (passt super zum matten ti-rahmen)
lrs - mavic crossmax ceramic ´99
bereifung - conti explorer suso/pro 2,1 (werden noch getauscht)
antrieb/schaltung/bremsen - xtr 950/952 
bremshebel - xt 739
züge und hüllen - jagwire stahlflex 
stütze, vorbau, lenker - syncros 
griffe - oury 
sattel - selle italia slr 
pedale - time atac alium 
flaschenhalter - ringle bottlecage

10,1kg





















decals sind zwar in der mache, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob welche dran kommen.

ein paar kleinere änderungen wird es wohl noch geben.
reifen (n.n.), 
bremshebel (falls jemand ein paar 950/952er abzugeben hat, bitte ich um meldung), sattel (flite tt), 
evtl. stütze, vorbau, lenker (thomson, tune, o.ä.)
pedale (time atac carbon titan)


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. September 2008)




----------



## Jesus Freak (15. September 2008)

Schön!
Aber die Gabel geht überhaupt nicht. 
Such Dir doch eine, die zum Baujahr paßt!!
cheers


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Schön!
> Aber die Gabel geht überhaupt nicht.
> Such Dir doch eine, die zum Baujahr paßt!!
> cheers



und wie die geht 

das rad wird ordetlich bewegt und da kann ich mit einer indy sl (originalausstattung) wackelforke sicher nix anfangen!


----------



## cluso (15. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Schön!
> Aber die Gabel geht überhaupt nicht.
> Such Dir doch eine, die zum Baujahr paßt!!
> cheers



Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen.

Mit V-Brake müssten doch auch ne SID gehen, oder?


----------



## hoeckle (15. September 2008)

...eine sydney vlt....

nee lass mal die fox, auch wenn sie kein lo hat


----------



## oldman (15. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen.
> 
> Mit V-Brake müssten doch auch ne SID gehen, oder?




SID gleichen Baujahres wie der Rahmen...? 
versus will das Velo bewegen, bergauf und bergab fahren usw, da passt die Fox schon recht gut.


----------



## Rutil (15. September 2008)

Toll! Mit der schönsten XTR Kurbel ever! Nur den Flaschenhalter kenn ich nicht. Mein Ringle H2O schaut irgendwie anders aus


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

ich habe ein sid (team) hier und hatte sie auch schon in den rahmen gesteckt, aber 1. kommt sie an die performance der fox bei weitem nicht ran, 2. passt die matt graue oberfläche der fox bestens und 3. muss sie in einem rahmen bleiben, der nix längeres verträgt



Rutil schrieb:


> Toll! Mit der schönsten XTR Kurbel ever!



sehe ich genauso. das war mit abstand die schönste xtr-gruppe!



Rutil schrieb:


> Mein Ringle H2O schaut irgendwie anders aus



das ist auch kein h2o. ausgezeichnet war er als "ringle bottlecage" 
ich habe ihn auch noch in keinem katalog gefunden, aber auch material, oberfläche und konstruktion sind identisch mit meinen h2os.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. September 2008)

Ich habe jetzt eine F80X im Marin, fährt sich traumhaft!

Da soll mir mal einer sagen ich soll die Judy Race wieder reinpacken


----------



## cluso (15. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> SID gleichen Baujahres wie der Rahmen...?
> .



Hab ich nicht gesagt.  

Schon ne "aktuelle" aber halt keine aus dem 2009er Jahrgang. Finde die alten schön schlicht, schlank und zeitlos.

(meine bescheidene Meinung). Aber Versus macht das schon richtig.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. September 2008)

Ne Judy Race in electric red hätte ich noch abzugeben


----------



## versus (15. September 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ne Judy Race in electric red hätte ich noch abzugeben



danke - hab ich selbst 2 stück 

es gibt räder, da hat auch eine judy ihre berechtigung :









oh je, schon wieder off topic


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. September 2008)

@versus: Einen schönen Blitz hast Du da eingefangen...


----------



## Adri (15. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und wie die geht
> 
> das rad wird ordetlich bewegt und da kann ich mit einer indy sl (originalausstattung) wackelforke sicher nix anfangen!



 Immerhin mussen diese rader geritten werden, da klapt ein moderner gabel besser dann eine antikitaet.
Sehr dezentes rad, klasse !


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. September 2008)

Das rote Zaskar ist ein Traum.


----------



## Adri (15. September 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das rote Zaskar ist ein Traum.



Mich wirds' ganz uebel.. und alu :kotz:
aber ueber geschmack redet mann ja nicht 
Ist ja auch kein titan


----------



## singlestoph (16. September 2008)

fuchsgabel in diddangrau ist kühl

und wie gesagt die gabel performt ausgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

Einen Biker im Singletrial mit Packtaschen habe ich auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## Don Trailo (16. September 2008)

@versus
 ganz gut auch mit fox!!


----------



## singlestoph (16. September 2008)

tja wenn der biker 3tage am stück durchs taygetos-gebirge in Griechenland .....

mit schlafsack isomatte kleidern und verpflegung ......

gepäcktaschen richtig schön festgebunden stören überhapt nicht beim runterfahren beim hochfahren geben sie eine prima unterlage um den rucksack darauf festzubinden

.....

die ganze zeit einen 15kg rucksack auf dem rücken zu tragen ist wesentlich unangenehmer

da da weder fussgänger unterwegs waren und auch sonst wahrscheinlich noch keiner diese strecke mit dem bike abgefahren ist, ist es ziemlich egal wies ausgesehen hat, ich selbst hab nichts davon gesehen, die bilder sind mit selbstauslöser gemacht .....

da die 15km fahrbarer singletrail nur mit 1,5tage hochfahren auf der strasse zu erreichen sind ist der gepäckträger wertvoller

nachher , ein paar tage später gabs dann noch hochtragen für auch nicht runterfahren können






oder zumindest fast nicht


----------



## subdiver (16. September 2008)

@ singlestoph
Sorry, es ging mir nicht um das Aussehen, sondern darum,
dass ich es bislang noch nicht gesehen hatte 
Ist ja klar, dass man 15 kg nicht auf die "leichte Schulter" nehmen sollte


----------



## gaudio (16. September 2008)

Hier meinen Beitrag: Einen Blick in die Idylle meines "Wintergartens" ;-)


----------



## Rutil (16. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Hier meinen Beitrag: Einen Blick in die Idylle meines "Wintergartens" ;-)


 

Echt arg, 4 Rahmen, und mit keinem kann man fahren. Da fehlt ja überall was 

Was ist denn das für eine Starrgabel am Boden am letzten Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (16. September 2008)

Den Moots kenne ich aus , aber die andere.. ist ein bisschen schwer ohne aufkleber und keine headbadge in sight .
Das Rewel gott zu dank hat seinem Namen dreingelasert.
Vielleicht kanns du mal angeben was da auf die fotos steht?


----------



## gaudio (16. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Echt arg, 4 Rahmen, und mit keinem kann man fahren. Da fehlt ja überall was
> 
> Was ist denn das für eine Starrgabel am Boden am letzten Bild?



Naja, mit dem REWEL könnt ich fahren, aber irgendwann ist mir die Luft ausgegangen ;-)

Wie ihr richtig festgestellt habt: im Karton ist ein YBB, den ich heute zerlegt habe, um mit diesen Teilen die anderen beiden zu bereichern.

Der Rahmen, welcher über dem REWEL hängt, habe ich in England geschossen... werde den mal in Kürze hier zur Analyse stellen. Finde das der gut verarbeitet ist, kenne aber das Fabrikat nicht.

Der andere Rahmen ist ein Fernost-Rahmen, Fabrikat auch hier unbekannt.

Die Gabel werde ich für einen anderen Rahmen brauchen, angeblich einen Checker Pig, der ist hier aber nicht abgebildet.

Falls ihr aber eine Starrgabel braucht, meldet euch ;-)

Werde mal später gescheite Bilder einstellen... sorry für den Saustall


----------



## Adri (16. September 2008)

Danke 
Das erste frame macht mir ein bisschen denken an einem von 1991.. er nennte sich Standard Mountainbike frame.
Sehen sie im catalog HIER
aber der Litespeed war in brushed finish und deinem ist satin


----------



## gaudio (17. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Danke
> Das erste frame macht mir ein bisschen denken an einem von 1991.. er nennte sich Standard Mountainbike frame.
> Sehen sie im catalog HIER
> aber der Litespeed war in brushed finish und deinem ist satin



Hi Adri,

heißt Du eigentlich Adrian? Das wäre interessant, so heiße ich nämlich auch ;-)

Werde demnächst bessere Bilder einstellen, versprochen. Vielleicht bin ich auch schon etwas weiter... dann können wir weiter recherchieren ;-)


----------



## Adri (17. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Hi Adri,
> 
> heißt Du eigentlich Adrian? Das wäre interessant, so heiße ich nämlich auch ;-)



Offiziel heisse ich Adriaan (auf Belgisch/Niederlandisch geschrieben)


----------



## gaudio (18. September 2008)

Hi Adriaan, das finde ich schön!

Habe jetzt einen eigenen Tag zum Bestimmen des einen Rahmens aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5134897#post5134897

Bin mal gespannt ;-)


----------



## versus (18. September 2008)

ist das nur ungünstig fotografiert, oder ist die gabel zu lang für den rahmen?

zur identifikation kann ich leider nix beiragen.


----------



## newsboy (18. September 2008)

schätze mal, dass es zu grosse räder sind...


----------



## versus (18. September 2008)

die radgrösse ändert meines wissens nichts am lenkwinkel...


----------



## gaudio (18. September 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> schätze mal, dass es zu grosse räder sind...


...was heißt zu große Räder? Das kommt halt heraus, wenn man neben den MTBs auch ein RR beherbergt ;-)

Ausserdem sind es nur 28"... ist nicht gerade 29" angesagt?

Spaß beiseite: Mein Bad Boy hat mich so angemacht, allerdings ist das aus ALU

Weshalb ich es in TI nachgebaut habe 

Richtig: Es sind tatsächlich 28zöller ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (18. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die radgrösse ändert meines wissens nichts am lenkwinkel...


Stimmt!
Die Fotos sind halt sch...

werde demnächst neu schießen. Sorry! In natura ist die Geometrie schon stimmig.

Allerdings wußten die T..., eh Engländer, den Hersteller auch nicht näher zu benamen ;-(


----------



## jever98 (19. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

jetzt bin ich auch mit dabei  : Mein Rennradrahmen ist heute angekommen.

Hochovalisiertes Unterrrohr, querovalisiertes Oberrohr, sonst recht einfach gehalten. Ziemlich massive Rohre, damit er bei meiner Groesse (2m) nicht zu weich ist.







Bessere Fotos folgen nach Aufbau .

Ach ja, habe auch zwei Titanvorbauten zu verkaufen:
1x 90mm, 6 Grad, 25,4mm Klemmung, Gewicht 161g
1x 120mm, 6 Grad, 25,4mm Klemmung, Gewicht 175g (Gewicht ca. wie Moots)






Fotos sind im Album. Warum ich verkaufe? Weil ich zu dumm zum sch***en bin und die falsche Klemmung bestellt habe (fahr Oversize).

Gruss
Jever


----------



## Don Trailo (19. September 2008)

@jever98

 schön schön
 aber es soll ne *MTB *gallerie bleiben


----------



## jever98 (19. September 2008)

@Don Trailo: bin ja nicht der einzige, der Ti Renner hier eingestellt hat


----------



## kodak (20. September 2008)

@jever98 ...
sorry aber wer baut den solche Vorbauten? 
Vorn sieht alles schoen filigran aus und dann so eine Klemmung hinten ... sieht sehr brutal aus fuer mein Verstaendnis, ansonsten viel Spass mit dem Titanrad.

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (20. September 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> @Don Trailo: bin ja nicht der einzige, der Ti Renner hier eingestellt hat


 genau 
und es soll nicht [email protected] cluso haben wir auch verziehen.........


----------



## gaudio (20. September 2008)

Hier ein Bild des Titanbikes mit dem unbekannten, "britischen" Rahmen und 28"er:


 

Das Rewel muß noch vollendet werden (Stütze, Lenker, Kleinigkeiten,..)


 
Der Grund, warum ich einen OS-Titanlenker suche:


 
Finde den Vorbau einfach wunderschön ;-)

Aber das Carbon sollte eigentlich weg...

Für weitere Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. September 2008)

Sehr schön das Rewel.
Von welcher Firma ist denn der hübsche Vorbau? Und sind das Aerozine Kurbeln?
Das Carbon sollte wirklich weg. Willst den Lenker ja eh austauschen. Scheinst ja auch etwas größer zu sein. Wird das bei Titan VB&Lenker zusammen nicht etwas zu weich? Ein weisser Ritchey WCS Lenker würde doch auch durchaus passen, gerade mit der Gabel.
Die Cantisockel würde ich auch noch abschrauben. Sonst auf jeden Fall schön clean.


----------



## Adri (20. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schön das Rewel.
> Von welcher Firma ist denn der hübsche Vorbau? Und sind das Aerozine Kurbeln?
> Das Carbon sollte wirklich weg. Willst den Lenker ja eh austauschen. Scheinst ja auch etwas größer zu sein.* Wird das bei Titan VB&Lenker zusammen nicht etwas zu weich?* Ein weisser Ritchey WCS Lenker würde doch auch durchaus passen, gerade mit der Gabel.
> Die Cantisockel würde ich auch noch abschrauben. Sonst auf jeden Fall schön clean.



Nein, sicherlich niicht. Ich habe 2 combinationen VB&lenker (Moots/Morati und Seven/Moots ) laufen un weich ist das sicherlich nicht.
Ich habe auch ein Van Nicholas titanlenker bestellt um das carbon lenker auf mein Merlin zu ersetzen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (20. September 2008)

Naja, mir gefällt der Vorbau nicht so... 

Ist das Revel ein Custom oder die Standardgeometrie in 20 Zoll? Ich finde dass es seeehr kurz für die Rahmenhöhe aussieht. Was mir nicht so zusagt.

Mir gefällt das Bike mit den 28er Rädern am besten! Du weisst aber schon dass die Alte Hope Mini für 165er Scheiben gedacht ist du aber nur 160er fährst?!!? Wäre mir zu danger...


----------



## gaudio (20. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Naja, mir gefällt der Vorbau nicht so...
> 
> Ist das Revel ein Custom oder die Standardgeometrie in 20 Zoll? Ich finde dass es seeehr kurz für die Rahmenhöhe aussieht. Was mir nicht so zusagt.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Bike mit den 28er Rädern am besten! Du weisst aber schon dass die Alte Hope Mini für 165er Scheiben gedacht ist du aber nur 160er fährst?!!? Wäre mir zu danger...



Naja, alles Geschmacksache (hier geht Funktion vor Aussehen)... und klar ist es Custom: In meinem Alter habe ich halt keinen Bock mehr auf Streckbank. Deshalb ein relativ kurzes Oberrohr ;-) Hat mir damals bei meinem Focus-Fully so gut gefallen.

Der Vorbau ist ein sunday.... leider ist das Foto nicht so gelungen. Man sieht die kantige Form nicht wirklich. Aber alles Geschmacksache ;-)

Werde jetzt wohl weniger mit dem 28"er fahren, da mir das kürzere Oberrohr des REWEL besser zusagt. Müsste übrigens eher in Richtung 21" gehen. Ausserdem hat es das Head Shok-Steuerrohr (war damals auf dem Cannondale-Trip). Aus diesem Grund auch diese Bikemarke aus dem Lande des Fussballweltmeisters ;-)

Danke auf für die Tipps bezüglich Lenker! Mal sehen...

... das mit den 165 mm-Scheiben habe ich total verpeilt. Werde ich die Originalscheiben montieren müssen. Danke!!

Der Vorbau ist ein sunday.... leider ist das Foto nicht so gelungen. Man sieht die kantige Form nicht wirklich. Aber alles Geschmacksache ;-)

Die Kurbeln sind Aerozine. Habe mich letztendlich für diese entschieden... das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach top: Komplett irgendwas unter 800 gr. für ca. 125 EUR. Diese haben auch etwas weisses Dekor, was ich recht ansprechend fand.


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild des Titanbikes mit dem unbekannten, "britischen" Rahmen und 28"er:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich irren. Für mich sieht das aus, als wenn die Einbauhöhe nicht zum Rewel Rahmen passt, das Radl sieht aufgebockt aus. Wie verhält sich denn die Lenkung?


----------



## Carcassonne (20. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das Revel ein Custom oder die Standardgeometrie in 20 Zoll? Ich finde dass es seeehr kurz für die Rahmenhöhe aussieht. Was mir nicht so zusagt...



Gefällt mir auch nicht so, wenn das Oberrohr kürzer als das Sattelrohr ist. Sieht dann immer wenig sportlich und mehr nach "Herrenfahrer" aus, was auch durch den steilen Vorbau noch verstärkt wird. Was mir auch nicht besonders gefällt, sind das dicke Steuerrohr mit dem semiintegrierten Steuersatz und die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr.  Die Option mit der Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr sieht IMHO aufgeräumter aus. Eine silberne Alusattelstütze geht gar nicht an einem Titanrad, finde ich. Das beißt sich furchtbar, genauso wie die silberne Kurbel, deren Finish aussieht, als sei sie mit alter Ofenrohrfarbe (Silberbronze) selbst angestrichen worden.  Wenn man die lange Rewel  Titanstütze nimmt, ist die i.d.R. zu lang. Man kann dann unten noch ein Stück abschneiden. Das abgeschnittene Reststück läßt sich wunderbar als Spacer unter dem Vorbau verwenden und paßt dann natürlich 1A zum Rahmen - nur mal so als Tip. Und die Cantisockel müssen natürlich noch auch abgeschraubt werden...


----------



## Rutil (21. September 2008)

Ich finde es nicht schlimm. Gut, das lange Sitzrohr ist eigenwillig, dafür müsste sich das Rad mit diesem Freiraum und der Zugverlegung super tragen lassen... Die Dicke des Steuerrohrs ist technisch bedingt, was willst bei einem Headshok Steuerrohr machen? Es gab schon Schöneres hier, aber auch weit Schlimmeres.
Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter? Den find ich nett. Und wer ist Sunday? China?


----------



## gaudio (21. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch nicht so, wenn das Oberrohr kürzer als das Sattelrohr ist. Sieht dann immer wenig sportlich und mehr nach "Herrenfahrer" aus, was auch durch den steilen Vorbau noch verstärkt wird. Was mir auch nicht besonders gefällt, sind das dicke Steuerrohr mit dem semiintegrierten Steuersatz und die Zugverlegung auf dem Oberrohr.  Die Option mit der Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr sieht IMHO aufgeräumter aus. Eine silberne Alusattelstütze geht gar nicht an einem Titanrad, finde ich. Das beißt sich furchtbar, genauso wie die silberne Kurbel, deren Finish aussieht, als sei sie mit alter Ofenrohrfarbe (Silberbronze) selbst angestrichen worden.  Wenn man die lange Rewel  Titanstütze nimmt, ist die i.d.R. zu lang. Man kann dann unten noch ein Stück abschneiden. Das abgeschnittene Reststück läßt sich wunderbar als Spacer unter dem Vorbau verwenden und paßt dann natürlich 1A zum Rahmen - nur mal so als Tip. Und die Cantisockel müssen natürlich noch auch abgeschraubt werden...



Keine Sorge: Die Titanstütze ist bereits im Anmarsch. 
Danke für den Spacer Tip.... gute Idee!
Bezüglich der Kurbel kann ich Dir allerdings nicht recht geben: Die finde ich um Welten schöner, als beispielsweise die neue XTR... und hat in keinster Weise Anleihen an Silberbronze. Für mich muß eine Kurbel Silber sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Mir gefallt das Rewel und das 'Gaudio' .. 
einige sachen die ich tauschen will ist die goldene spacer an das Gaudio.. gegen ein titan spacer.
Ebenso das carbon lenker.. sollte titan sein


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> I Und wer ist Sunday? China?



Ebenso, es hat sehr schone schweissnahten.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2008)

ja übel sieht er nicht aus... doch mir wäre da ein VN lieber, moots vorbauten sind sogar mir zu teuer


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

VN sind schon.. ich habe eins auf meinem Merlin.. mit den namen des original verfassers noch drauf


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2008)

ja ich glaube ne bestellung naht


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Immerhin... finde ich meine beide anderen auch sehr schÃ¶n aber der preis ist exorbitant (beinahe 450â¬ furs Seven ! ,280â¬ das Moots)


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> sehr schön aber der preis ist exorbitant (beinahe 450 furs Seven!





450 für 'nen Titanvorbau?
200-300 sind wegen Material und US Produktion ja schon viel, aber noch irgendwo nachvollziehbar, aber 450?
Da kriegt man ja 3 auch gut aussehende Van Nicholas und 'nen Satz Titanspacer für...


----------



## Rutil (21. September 2008)

Jetzt gibts auch schon VN Flaschenhalter. Bei meinem Lynskey weiss ich zwar grob, wie ichs aufbauen werde, aber bei den FlaHas bin ich unsicher. King Cage (Preis ist ) Cinelli RAM Bianca (auch nicht billig, ob der hält), klassischer Elite, weisser TA oder sowas:


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. September 2008)

Schau mal bei ebay rein. Rabbit hat die King Cages für 69  Sofortkauf drin, aber die haben schon öfter niedrigere Preisvorschläge akzeptiert, bei mir waren das z.B. 41  und das geht i.O. finde ich


----------



## gaudio (21. September 2008)

Stimmt, der von Adri abgebildete Vorbau VN finde ich auch schön. Bei welchem Händler bekommt man denn VN-Teile... frage auch wegen OS-Lenker.

Beim GAUDIO habe ich zwar einen TI-Lenker montiert, aber da stimmt das Finish nicht, ebenso bei der USE-Stütze.

Welche Stahlwolle ist da zu empfehlen?

Der sunday habe ich aus England, die Halter aus ebay/Taiwan. Recht günstig und schön, mit 22 gr. leicht... funktioniert auch gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> 450 für 'nen Titanvorbau?
> 200-300 sind wegen Material und US Produktion ja schon viel, aber noch irgendwo nachvollziehbar, aber* 450*?
> Da kriegt man ja 3 auch gut aussehende Van Nicholas und 'nen Satz Titanspacer für...



http://www.filipsport.com/dutch/product_seven.php


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

VN teile bestell ich mir direct bei Van Nicholas.


----------



## gaudio (21. September 2008)

Mein Flaschenhalter für 38 USD:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330264914074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

VN gibts nur direkt?


----------



## Rutil (21. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Mein Flaschenhalter für 38 USD:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330264914074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014
> 
> VN gibts nur direkt?


 
Ui, der gefällt mir richtig gut. Hält er die Flasche sicher? VN gibts auch dort http://www.cicli-corsa.com

Meinen Renner hab ich direkt in den Niederlanden geordert, war problemlos.

Ich hab ein altes Merlin aufpoliert. Dazu hab ich bei Kocmo die beiden Polierpads gekauft. Da kriegt man ein feines bright brushed finish hin. Wie man aber satin finish selbst macht, weiss ich nicht.
@jesus freak: danke für den Tipp, der Preis ist nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> http://www.filipsport.com/dutch/product_seven.php




Und?
Ich hab die Aussage ja nicht angezweifelt, finde den Preis nur absolut unverschämt...



gaudio schrieb:


> VN gibts nur direkt?



Nein, schau mal auf der Homepage, müsste auch eine Händlerliste sein.
Zumindest bei mir in der Nähe mit Versand ist z.B.:

http://www.cicli-corsa.com


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. September 2008)

@ Rutil:
Satin Finish - meinst Du das typische Moots Finish? Das kriegst Du nur per Strahlen mit Glasperlen hin, sollte jeder gute metallverarbeitende Betrieb können. Hat halt den Vorteil dass die Oberfläche absolut gleichmäßig wird und leicht zu reproduzieren ist.


----------



## Rutil (21. September 2008)

Ja, sowas meinte ich. Weiss halt nicht, welches finish gaudio gern hätte. Bei bright brushed kann man Kratzer selber auspolieren, dafür bleiben gern Fingertapper drauf zurück. Schätze, er braucht satin, weil die USE hat wohl bright brushed.


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und?
> Ich hab die Aussage ja nicht angezweifelt, finde den Preis nur absolut unverschämt...



Das link ist nur da fur demjenigen die schon zweifel haben sollten.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Ach so, dachte schon Du hättest mich vorher irgendwie missverstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja übel sieht er nicht aus... doch mir wäre da ein VN lieber, moots vorbauten sind sogar mir zu teuer



... wobei ich die lenkerklemmung technisch für völligen schwachsinn halte. titec hatte das auch mal. der lenker wird ausschliesslich von den schrauben gehalten und gegen die schmale auflage am vorbau gequetscht  
wer so 'nen carbonlenker klemmt muss schon starke todessehnsucht verspüren ....

richtig machen es syntace und oval. dort ist die lenkeraufnahme im vorbau um einen hauch grösser wie der deckel. der lenker rastet regelrecht ein und wird mit wenig druck durch den deckel gehalten. die schrauben dienen nur zu befestigung des deckels.

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (21. September 2008)

@floibex
 danke für dein technisches verständniss


----------



## gaudio (21. September 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... wobei ich die lenkerklemmung technisch für völligen schwachsinn halte. titec hatte das auch mal. der lenker wird ausschliesslich von den schrauben gehalten und gegen die schmale auflage am vorbau gequetscht
> wer so 'nen carbonlenker klemmt muss schon starke todessehnsucht verspüren ....
> 
> richtig machen es syntace und oval. dort ist die lenkeraufnahme im vorbau um einen hauch grösser wie der deckel. der lenker rastet regelrecht ein und wird mit wenig druck durch den deckel gehalten. die schrauben dienen nur zu befestigung des deckels.
> ...



Hi flo,

das stimmt absolut: Die Teile müssten genau umgekehrt gefertigt sein (wie bei Deinem Bespiel erläutert, Aufnahme größer als Gegenhalter) ... ok, schnell runter und an Ausstellungsstück montiert ;-)

Werde mir auch ein VN bestellen. ;-)

Aus diesem Grund macht so ein Forum Sinn ;-)

Das Carbon an keiner Stelle eines MTB`s, welches wirklich als solches betrieben wird, Sinn macht, steht für mich ausser Frage.

Gruß Gaudio


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Hi flo,
> 
> genauso ist es bei diesem auch... es wird auch eher gerastet und gehalten.
> ..
> ...



... er wird in den deckel gerastet. 
dummerweise trägt der deckel aber nicht zur übertragung der lenkkräfte bei ...

es gibt bei der konstruktion keine aufnahme für den lenker im vorbau, sondern nur eine kleine fläche auf die der lenker mittels der beiden schrauben gezogen/gequetscht wird -> fehlkonstruktion.

die übertragung der kräfte beim lenken erfolgt ausschliesslich über diese miniauflage am vorbau -> das liese ich mir eingehen mit einem stahllenker aber bei allem anderen hätte ich nur noch angst ...

ciao
flo

..... ahhhhhhhhhhhh! schnelleditierer am werk


----------



## nebeljäger (21. September 2008)

weil es gerade ein wenig passt:

mein Rewel Titan Vorbau (121g mit Ti Schrauben/110mm)

für ~150.- bei Werner


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2008)

Das Loch in der angeschweißten Platte hätten die Italos schon ruhig größer machen können! Da verschenkt man ja bestimmt 3 Gramm   Gefällt mir aber trotzdem ganz gut. Die schwarzen Schellen könnten silber oder noch beser auch aus Titan sein.


Zu den Vorbaugeschichten aus dem Hause VN kann ich nur sagen, dass Oversize Lenker nicht wirklich an ein Titanbike passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (21. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das Loch in der angeschweißten Platte hätten die Italos schon ruhig größer machen können! Da verschenkt man ja bestimmt 3 Gramm   Gefällt mir aber trotzdem ganz gut. Die schwarzen Schellen könnten silber oder noch beser auch aus Titan sein.
> 
> 
> *Zu den Vorbaugeschichten aus dem Hause VN kann ich nur sagen, dass Oversize Lenker nicht wirklich an ein Titanbike passen*.



danke!


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> danke!



Ich würde noch weiter gehen und sagen, dass Oversize Flatbars überhaupt nix an MTB´s oder irgend einer anderen Fahrradgattung zu suchen. Einfach fürchterlich 

Kennt zufällig jemand den Sützendurchmesser von Litespeed? Vielleicht noch von IF und Lynskey?!

Ich brauche demnächst auch mal was aus Ti


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich würde noch weiter gehen und sagen, dass Oversize Flatbars überhaupt nix an MTB´s oder irgend einer anderen Fahrradgattung zu suchen. Einfach fürchterlich ...



 

und nicht nur flatbars, 31.8 sieht einfach an allem shize aus.

ciao
flo


----------



## Rutil (21. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Kennt zufällig jemand den Sützendurchmesser von Litespeed? Vielleicht noch von IF und Lynskey?!
> 
> Ich brauche demnächst auch mal was aus Ti


 
Lynskey 31,6


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Also zumindest das Lynskey Cube hat die üblichen 31,6, Litespeed wenn ich mich recht erinnere 30,9.
IF leider k.a., denke aber auch mal, daß die auf eines der beiden Maße gegangen sind.
Eriksen ist noch bei 27,2.


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> und nicht nur flatbars, 31.8 sieht einfach an allem shize aus.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Für Freerider lasse ich mir´s noch eingehen aber sowas brauch ich bei mir in der Gegend eh nicht...


Um zu den Stützenmaßen zurückzukommen, Moots hat auch noch 27,2 oder?! Wobei mir die fast zu teuer sind...

Eines ist klar --> für nächstes Jahr muss ein Titan Bike her


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Für Freerider lasse ich mir´s noch eingehen aber sowas brauch ich bei mir in der Gegend eh nicht...
> 
> 
> Um zu den Stützenmaßen zurückzukommen, Moots hat auch noch 27,2 oder?! Wobei mir die fast zu teuer sind...
> ...



Ich folge dich nicht ganz.. warum soll ein OS bar nicht auf ein titanbike gehen?


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Also zumindest das Lynskey Cube hat die üblichen 31,6, Litespeed wenn ich mich recht erinnere 30,9.
> IF leider k.a., denke aber auch mal, daß die auf eines der beiden Maße gegangen sind.
> Eriksen ist noch bei 27,2.



Mein Litespeed hat ne 27.2


----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Das Carbon an keiner Stelle eines MTB`s, welches wirklich als solches betrieben wird, Sinn macht, steht für mich ausser Frage.
> 
> Gruß Gaudio



Amen ..
ich habe nur ein carbon lenker am Merlin da es zu seit noch kein OS titan lenker gab.. aber jetzt gibt es ein VN lenker.. und ich erwarte meine bestellung nächste woche


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ich folge dich nicht ganz.. warum soll ein OS bar nicht auf ein titanbike gehen?



Weil ich OS abgrundtief hasse, so wie andere halt kein Carbon am Rad haben wollen.

Es sieht einfach nicht gut aus, das OS Zeugs. Und zu Titan passt es nicht, weil zu modern, zu globig! :kotz:

Dann hast du noch ein altes Litespeed?! Oder haben die nach wie vor noch 27,2!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (21. September 2008)

Ah, ist also ne reine geschmacksache.. jederman das seine ok?
Mein Litespeed ist noch ein ECHTES Litespeed, made by the Lynskey family  in 1998


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Edit: Frage erledigt, ein 98er 

Wenn ich noch richtig informiert bin baut Litespeed ja die Cove Hummer und Marin Titanium und die haben aktuell beide 30,9.



hardflipper schrieb:


> ...Moots hat auch noch 27,2 oder?! Wobei mir die fast zu teuer sind...



Naja, preislich liegen die meisten ja recht nahe beieinander.

Litespeed um die 2400-2500, Moots um die 2800â¬, IF liegt im deutschen Vertrieb mit 3250â¬ schon deutlich drÃ¼ber.
Wenn man nicht auf Van Nicholas ausweichen will sind momentan innerdeutsch beim HÃ¤ndler die gÃ¼nstigsten Titan Bikes der groÃen alten Firmen das Marin fÃ¼r 1999 und das Serotta Timax um die 2300-2350â¬.

Zur OS Geschichte:
Flatbars habe ich ehrlich bislang noch nicht gesehen, aber bei meinem Syncros Riser sehe ich jetzt keinen wilden Unterschied zu vorher, ebenso merke ich aber auch keinen Unterschied/Gewinn zum 25,4er


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Naja, preislich liegen die meisten ja recht nahe beieinander.
> 
> Litespeed um die 2400-2500, Moots um die 2800â¬, IF liegt im deutschen Vertrieb mit 3250â¬ schon deutlich drÃ¼ber.
> Wenn man nicht auf Van Nicholas ausweichen will sind momentan innerdeutsch beim HÃ¤ndler die gÃ¼nstigsten Titan Bikes der groÃen alten Firmen das Marin fÃ¼r 1999 und das Serotta Timax um die 2300-2350â¬.



Ich kÃ¶nnte aber von der Geo her mit einem Litespeed gut hinkommen und bei Moots brÃ¤uchte ich Custom Fit --> 450 â¬ Aufpreis!

Revel wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich die vernÃ¼nftigste LÃ¶sung... aber Serotta sollte ich bei dem Preis auch mal in die engere Wahl nehmen.


Hier noch mal ein Bild, nicht dass einer mosert es kÃ¤me nix mehr


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich könnte aber von der Geo her mit einem Litespeed gut hinkommen



Serotta hat Customfit serienmässig (Danke an Blumental für die Info), leider hat Hibike die aus dem Programm genommen, keine Ahnung, ob der Preis noch aktuell ist.
Sollte das Marin immer noch von Litespeed gebaut werden wäre das preislich die beste Alternative, fallen auch etwas länger aus als auf der Homepage angemerkt (jedenfalls wenn man den Eckdaten aus dem Bike Test vom Frühjahr glauben darf).


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. September 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> weil es gerade ein wenig passt:
> 
> mein Rewel Titan Vorbau (121g mit Ti Schrauben/110mm)
> 
> für ~150.- bei Werner



Sieht bissel grobschlächtig aus...


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Serotta hat Customfit serienmässig (Danke an Blumental für die Info), leider hat Hibike die aus dem Programm genommen, keine Ahnung, ob der Preis noch aktuell ist.
> Sollte das Marin immer noch von Litespeed gebaut werden wäre das preislich die beste Alternative, fallen auch etwas länger aus als auf der Homepage angemerkt (jedenfalls wenn man den Eckdaten aus dem Bike Test vom Frühjahr glauben darf).



Ich hätte gerne einen Rahmen der lang aber trotzdem niedrig ist. Also 620 bis 625 mm Oberrohr bei lediglich rund 52 cm Rahmenhöhe.
Steiler Sitzwinkel so 73 bis 73,5 Grad und 70er Lenkwinkel bei 100er Gabel wäre der Hit.... :träum:

Außerdem Zugführung am Unterrohr damit ich RR-Umwerfer fahren kann. 

Das Marin wäre noch nicht ideal aber schon ein kompromiss. Wenn aber für rund 300 mehr auf Maß drin ist dann ist die Sache klar.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Kleine Info aus dem Marin Forum.
Die Team Titanium wurden bei Lynskey hergestellt (aber 30,9 stimmt) und sind alles 2007er Rahmen, die damals zum Firmengeburtstag in Auftrag gegeben wurden.
Sind wohl nicht mehr viele erhältlich.


----------



## Raze (21. September 2008)

Hallo,

das schwimmt gerade in der US Bucht, ein YETI/ERIKSEN: Das habe ich noch nie gesehen, ich persönlich finde es aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.





Viele Grüße raze


----------



## gaudio (22. September 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... er wird in den deckel gerastet.
> dummerweise trägt der deckel aber nicht zur übertragung der lenkkräfte bei ...
> 
> es gibt bei der konstruktion keine aufnahme für den lenker im vorbau, sondern nur eine kleine fläche auf die der lenker mittels der beiden schrauben gezogen/gequetscht wird -> fehlkonstruktion.
> ...



---yoooh, hatte das falsch in Erinnerung!!! Deshalb alles wie jetzt von Dir geschrieben... sorry!

Habe meinen Fehler dann gottlob noch bemerkt.... sitze halt am PC nicht im Keller ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (22. September 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das schwimmt gerade in der US Bucht, ein YETI/ERIKSEN: Das habe ich noch nie gesehen, ich persönlich finde es aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> ...


... find ich schön, aber auch sauteuer ;-(


----------



## cluso (22. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Serotta hat Customfit serienmässig (Danke an Blumental für die Info), leider hat Hibike die aus dem Programm genommen, *keine Ahnung, ob der Preis noch aktuell ist.*



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Serotta ist "immer" bei den teuersten dabei.

Edit: Laut Preisliste vom Importeur: 3500 Euro (versteht sich) aufwärts....


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Yep, ich auch. Das hatte ich in dem in Rede stehenden Zusammenhang auch schon geschrieben... 



			
				Blumenthal schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Die US-Preise für das Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe und das Serotta TiMax lagen eigentlich immer auf vergleichbarem Niveau. Für die aktuelle Saison hat Serotta dann die Preise relativ drastisch erhöht. Der Preis für das TiMax wurde von USD 3.250,- auf USD 3.795,- erhöht. Der neue deutsche Importeur verlangt für das 2008er TiMax EUR 3.250,-.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adri (22. September 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das schwimmt gerade in der US Bucht, ein YETI/ERIKSEN: Das habe ich noch nie gesehen, ich persönlich finde es aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> ...



Mr Moots macht verschiedene fully designs .. 
und ist auch ein bisschen mahler


----------



## cluso (22. September 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep, ich auch. Das hatte ich in dem in Rede stehenden Zusammenhang auch schon geschrieben...



Na ja wenn man auf die "Spielereien" mit den Rohrsätzen verzichten kann und eher auf schlichtes Design steht ist Moots und Eriksen preislich sicher eine Alternative (Eriksen müsste man halt selbst importieren).

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin mach Eriksen grundsätzlich Maßrahmen, und die Verarbeitung muss sich vor Moots nicht (!) verstecken.

Als weitere mögliche Kandidaten fallen mir noch Kish, Seven, Strong, Sycip und Titus ein. Alle mehr oder weniger in der Preisklasse.

(Na ja wenn man aber bereit ist runde 3000 Euro für ein Rahmen aus den USA auszugeben stellt sich mir aber die Frage ob man nicht auch in Europa oder Deutschland glücklich wird. Wiesmann baut ja z.B. auch Titanrahmen von sehr guter Qualität. Da hätte man noch die Punkte Mass, Made in Germany als zusätzliche Faktoren drin. Und die Kommunikation würde sich einfacher gestalten).

Gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Serotta ist "immer" bei den teuersten dabei.
> 
> Edit: Laut Preisliste vom Importeur: 3500 Euro (versteht sich) aufwärts....



Danke für die Aufklärung.
Hibike hatte das Serotta bis vor ein paar Wochen für 2315 auf der Homepage gelistet. Scheint dann auch ein Abverkauf gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (22. September 2008)

das erste neue ti max war am anfang 2006 
2399dollars heute kostet es
über 3000 dollaros im 09 wirds brachenüblich +/- 8% teurer 
serotta ist für mich überbezahlt


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung.
> Hibike hatte das Serotta bis vor ein paar Wochen für 2315 auf der Homepage gelistet. Scheint dann auch ein Abverkauf gewesen zu sein.



Wobei sich die Frage stellt, welche Rahmen im Abverkauf erhältlich gewesen sein könnten. Das TiMax wird doch ausschließlich auf Bestellung/Maß gebaut. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hibike auf Verdacht ein paar Räder mit Standardgeometrie geordert hat. Allerdings wusste ich zugegebenermaßen genau genommen nicht einmal, dass es sich bei der Firma hibike überhaupt um einen Serotta-Händler handelt...

@cluso: Ein nettes Thurot Titan oder Koxinga Titan vom Florian Wiesmann ist natürlich immer eine Alternative...


----------



## Adri (22. September 2008)

Ich habe soeben mein Van Nicholas titanium lenker zuhause empfangen.




Fur ein foto in bessere qualität bitte HIER klicken.


----------



## De Vingard (22. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Na ja wenn man auf die "Spielereien" mit den RohrsÃ¤tzen verzichten kann und eher auf schlichtes Design steht ist Moots und Eriksen preislich sicher eine Alternative (Eriksen mÃ¼sste man halt selbst importieren).
> 
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin mach Eriksen grundsÃ¤tzlich MaÃrahmen, und die Verarbeitung muss sich vor Moots nicht (!) verstecken.


 
Mittlerweile gibts einen Importeur fÃ¼r ERIKSEN in GB, ob trotzdem noch ein Direktimport mÃ¶glich ist, weiss ich nicht. Billiger wirds dadurch auf alle FÃ¤lle: ich hab fÃ¼r mein ERIKSEN-Rennrad letztes Jahr umgerechnet rund 2'500 â¬ bezahlt, inkl. CK-Steuersatz und ERIKSEN-SattelstÃ¼tze.

E. macht bloss Massrahmen, macht auch Sinn bei so einer kleinen Schmiede, der Mehraufwand dÃ¼rfte sich ja in Grenzen halten.


Edit: mir ist der HÃ¤ndlernamen fÃ¼r den ERIKSEN-Importeur in GB eingefallen... http://www.bespokecycling.com/


----------



## oldman (22. September 2008)

moin,

habe mal wieder das Tor zum Wahnsinn aufgestossen.... Also, mir schwebt ein Longtravel Titanrahmen vor, Cove / Cotic gefaellt mir nicht.
Am schoensten finde ich den On One Ti 456, aber der ist mir etwas zu teuer (obwohl es ein geiles Teil ist - kommt von Lynskey).

Nun bietet es sich an, sich "woanders" einen Rahmen bruzzeln zu lassen, der +/- die Geo eines On One 456 haben wuerde. Das wird ein solider Asienrahmen, den ich aber komplett custom machen lassen kann. Dann noch ne individuelle Headbadge und ab dafuer
Kommt auf roundabout 500, maximal 600 plus headbadge und nen Satz Decals.

oder doch das On One? oder was anderes mit long travel?

Ich brauche  uuuuunbedingt einen Dreckspringer, aka Waldmaschine aus Titan.
Ja, das ist ein totaler Hirnfurz, ist aber nicht zu aendern. Ist trotzdem billiger als ne Therapie


----------



## Don Trailo (22. September 2008)

*@oldman
ja gute wahl für dein projekt*


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2008)

Schick.
Und vor allem anscheinend unschlagbar gÃ¼nstig.
Wenn ich die On One Seite richtig deute kostet der Rahmen wie abgebildet nur gut Â£1000, ist mit den Decals allerdings im Abverkauf, der Nachfolger mit getrahltem Logo kostet Â£1050.
Also ohne Shipping (Zoll spart man sich vom UK aus ja eh) 1265-1325â¬ fÃ¼r einen von Lynskey hergestellten Titanrahmen, der sogar mit netten Extras wie dem schÃ¶nen Hinterbau und dem leicht gebogenen Oberrohr aufwarten kann.
Gibt's die Geometrietabelle auch irgendwo in cm? Hab jetzt keine Lust alles umzurechnen


----------



## oldman (22. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *@oldman
> ja gute wahl für dein projekt*




schon klar, wunderschoene Schaukel, aber leider 1300 all inclusive... ich will damit Sachen anstellen, fuer die mir meine Xizangs zu schade sind, fuer die ein Cinco ueberdimensioniert ist...
der Asien Custom kostet 510 all inclusive....


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2008)

Vergiss die Asienschaukel, Herz und Auge fahren auch mit


----------



## Carcassonne (22. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> ..Wiesmann baut ja z.B. auch Titanrahmen von sehr guter Qualität. Da hätte man noch die Punkte Mass, Made in Germany als zusätzliche Faktoren drin. Und die Kommunikation würde sich einfacher gestalten)...



Wenn ich die Pipeline seiner Aufträge richtig deute, müßte man aber bald bestellen, wenn man den Rahmen noch in 2010 haben will. Da wurden ja die Trabis flotter hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (22. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Pipeline seiner Aufträge richtig deute, müßte man aber bald bestellen, wenn man den Rahmen noch in 2010 haben will. Da wurden ja die Trabis flotter hergestellt.



Ja Schweizer Gründlichkeit halt. 

Na ja als Einzelkämpfer kann ich mir vorstellen das da recht schnell der Tag nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## oldman (22. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Asienschaukel, Herz und Auge fahren auch mit



ja, ich weiss.... ma schaun, bin ja noch nicht in der endgueltigen phase des projekts.
habe ja noch was ganz feines in der hinterhand - lasst euch ueberraschen.


----------



## gaudio (22. September 2008)

510  für jegliche Art von Custom? Habe mich damals in China umgehört, ob diese meinen Traum, einen Paduano mit durchgehendem Sattelrohr, realisiern.... haben aber alle abgesagt ;-(

Zu der Teuerungsraten in der Titanrahmenbranche: Es ist schon seltsam, dass ein Rahmen, der 2000 noch 1226  gekostet hat, nun über 1800  kostet (REWEL... bei anderen aber ähnlich)...
...warum kann ich dieses nicht bei meinem Chef durchsetzen? ;-(

Der on one finde ich schon richtig schön. Scheint auch noch "gemässigt" teuer ;-)

@hardflipper: Habe mal meinen MOOTS nachgemessen: RH (Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Oberrohr) 22 Zoll und  Oberrohr 625 mm, allerdings keine Zugverlegung am Unterrohr ;-(

@Adri: Ich finde den OS-Lenker gut gelungen! Habe jetzt erstmal eine andere Kombi (25,4 mm) des Herstellers ACOR?!? montiert. Fährt sich ok


----------



## Carcassonne (22. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> ...
> Zu der Teuerungsraten in der Titanrahmenbranche: Es ist schon seltsam, dass ein Rahmen, der 2000 noch 1226  gekostet hat, nun über 1800  kostet (REWEL... bei anderen aber ähnlich)...
> ...warum kann ich dieses nicht bei meinem Chef durchsetzen? ;-(
> ...



Habe gerade mal nachgelesen: Der Titanpreis ist allein in den Jahren 2004-2006 um über 360% gestiegen und hat sich dann in nur einem Jahr 2007 noch mal verdoppelt. Ursache: Hoher Verbrauch in der Flugzeugindustrie und - wie mittlerweise bei Rohstoffen und Energie üblich - die dramatisch erhöhte Nachfrage in China und Indien. Jedenfalls schöpfen  z.B. die Russen neben dem Gas-/Ölgeschäft jetzt auch auch auf dem Rohstoffmarkt kräftig ab. "Gewinnexplosion" von über 170% beim größten russischen Titanhersteller war zu lesen. Bald können sich nur noch die neureichen Russen und Chinesen Titanrahmen leisten


----------



## versus (22. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ...ich will damit Sachen anstellen, fuer die mir meine Xizangs zu schade sind...



denk bitte an dein alter, mein lieber 



oldman schrieb:


> ...kostet 510 all inclusive....



gibt es schon eine bestell-liste, auf der man sich eintragen kann


----------



## oldman (22. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> denk bitte an dein alter, mein lieber
> 
> 
> 
> gibt es schon eine bestell-liste, auf der man sich eintragen kann




lach du nur, pfhhhhhh - ich werd doch nicht mit nem xizang und 80mm (gefuehlte 63mm) in meinem alter buckelpisten runterbrettern?
und ausserdem geht es hier darum, dass ich verdammt noch mal endlich nen vernuenftigen (!!) grund fuer ein neues titanvelo gefunden habe, jawoll ja.


was den asienrahmen angeht - email an xacd 
aber ich bin noch an was anderem dran, sozusagen als "branded alternative"


----------



## versus (22. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> und ausserdem geht es hier darum, dass ich verdammt noch mal endlich nen vernuenftigen (!!) grund fuer ein neues titanvelo gefunden habe, jawoll ja.



das ist natürlich einzusehen, v.a weil dein letztes schon so lange her ist


----------



## Rutil (22. September 2008)

@oldman: nimm den on one. Dieses Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kannst mit der Lupe suchen. Die haben sich richtig Gedanken gemacht bei dem Teil. Mehrfach konifiziertes Oberrohr, wobei es in der Mitte ein Stück mit dickerer Wandstärke hat, um dem Angriff des Lenkers bei einem Sturz besser widerstehen zu können. Zu XACD: Klar sind die günstig, aber eine Garantieabwicklung kannst dir aufzeichnen, wenn was ist. Wenns am Geld scheitert: Evtl. ein on one aus Stahl? Oder ist Ti Bedingung?


----------



## Gorth (22. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal nachgelesen: Der Titanpreis ist allein in den Jahren 2004-2006 um über 360% gestiegen und hat sich dann in nur einem Jahr 2007 noch mal verdoppelt. Ursache: Hoher Verbrauch in der Flugzeugindustrie und - wie mittlerweise bei Rohstoffen und Energie üblich - die dramatisch erhöhte Nachfrage in China und Indien. Jedenfalls schöpfen  z.B. die Russen neben dem Gas-/Ölgeschäft jetzt auch auch auf dem Rohstoffmarkt kräftig ab. "Gewinnexplosion" von über 170% beim größten russischen Titanhersteller war zu lesen. Bald können sich nur noch die neureichen Russen und Chinesen Titanrahmen leisten



Ist halt nur schade wenn man bedenkt, dass der "Rohstoff" aus dem Titan gewonnen wird eine der häufigsten Verbindungen auf der Erde ist - es den ergo buchstäblich wie Sand am Meer gibt...
Das einzige was beim Titan ins Gewicht fällt sind die Energiekosten um es zu gewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> müßte man aber bald bestellen, wenn man den Rahmen noch in 2010 haben will.



Yep. Ich finde es klasse, dass er so konsequent bleibt...


----------



## oldman (22. September 2008)

@versus
psssst, nix sagen 

@rutil
urspruenglich wollte ich ja zur abwechslung einfach nur stahl, aber dann ueberkam es mich wieder... dann waren diese stimmen wieder da....
und jetzt hab ich wieder n problem


----------



## cluso (22. September 2008)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ist halt nur schade wenn man bedenkt, dass der "Rohstoff" aus dem Titan gewonnen wird eine der häufigsten Verbindungen auf der Erde ist - es den ergo buchstäblich wie Sand am Meer gibt...
> Das einzige was beim Titan ins Gewicht fällt sind die *Energiekosten* um es zu gewinnen.



Die ja alles andere als unerheblich sind. 




Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep. Ich finde es klasse, dass er so konsequent bleibt...



 Stimmt.


----------



## strubbel (22. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Tips im Juni zu den Litespeed Bikes.
Haben jetzt vor kurzen ein passendes Unicoi Custom 6/4 Titanium Bike für meine bessere Hälfte erworben und schon ausgiebig eingefahren. Das wollen wir euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. September 2008)




----------



## hoeckle (22. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> denk bitte an dein alter, mein lieber
> 
> 
> 
> gibt es schon eine bestell-liste, auf der man sich eintragen kann


 

wie bitte???  ich sach nur drückeberger und das in dem jungen alter tsstss.... 


und ich muss zugeben, daß auch mich schlüpfrige titan-fr/enduro gedanken im stillen kämmerlein ereilen... also bitte alterman mehr infos... danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (22. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> und ich muss zugeben, daß auch mich schlüpfrige titan-fr/enduro gedanken im stillen kämmerlein ereilen... also bitte alterman mehr infos... danke...



na also, einer versteht mich


----------



## Adri (23. September 2008)

strubbel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Tips im Juni zu den Litespeed Bikes.
> Haben jetzt vor kurzen ein passendes Unicoi Custom 6/4 Titanium Bike für meine bessere Hälfte erworben und schon ausgiebig eingefahren. Das wollen wir euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten.



Schoenes bike.. Litespeed meets Moots


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> 510  für jegliche Art von Custom? Habe mich damals in China umgehört, ob diese meinen Traum, einen Paduano mit durchgehendem Sattelrohr, realisiern.... haben aber alle abgesagt ;-(
> 
> ...




frag mal bei titerra --> http://www.titerra.com nach! 
die haben rahmen um 700-800 euro in der bucht verschleudert... nur ohne paduano aufkleber aber 1:1 paduano...  100% made in italy


----------



## powderJO (23. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich bei Kocmo die beiden Polierpads gekauft. Da kriegt man ein feines bright brushed finish hin.



will meinen seven auch mal aufpolieren. was würdet ihr empfehlen - das grüne oder das rote pad? oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## nebeljäger (23. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Sieht bissel grobschlächtig aus...



hast eh recht....ein Rewel eben....


----------



## Adri (23. September 2008)

Zwei  pics mit das neue titanium lenker  Van Nicholas


----------



## oldman (23. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Zwei  pics mit das neue titanium lenker  Van Nicholas



der vorbau ist nicht uebel...... wirklich nicht. da koennte ich mich dran gewoehnen.


----------



## Adri (23. September 2008)

Danke, weil sie sich dass ein bisschen groesser anschauen wollen, kuck mal HER


----------



## Don Trailo (23. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Danke, weil sie sich dass ein bisschen groesser anschauen wollen, kuck mal HER



 mit 25.4 wäre er perfekt


----------



## oldman (23. September 2008)

aber die Form .... form follows function


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (23. September 2008)

@adri: Mir gefällt das auch. Ist ja schliesslich kein RR ;-)
...und der Vorbau ist echt eine Wucht!!! Klasse...


----------



## gaudio (23. September 2008)

@nebeljäger: Vorsicht!!! Auch wenn REWEL bei den Nähten nicht immer mit den Chinesen und sonstigen Ossis mithalten können ;-)

Bin nur mal gespannt, was die teuer bezahlten SEROTTA-Mannen so liefern können
... den gegen deren Räder ist REWEL einfach ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Rutil (23. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> will meinen seven auch mal aufpolieren. was würdet ihr empfehlen - das grüne oder das rote pad? oder ganz was anderes?


 
Ich hab beide genommen. Das grobe sorgt für eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche, die aber leicht verkratzt wirkt, das feine macht den Glanz perfekt. Bei nur leicht mattem Rahmen könnte das feine auch reichen, aber beide sind sicher besser.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (23. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich hab beide genommen. Das grobe sorgt für eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche, die aber leicht verkratzt wirkt, das feine macht den Glanz perfekt. Bei nur leicht mattem Rahmen könnte das feine auch reichen, aber beide sind sicher besser.



Willste meinen nicht auch schleifen?


----------



## Rutil (23. September 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Willste meinen nicht auch schleifen?


 
Klingts pervers, wenn ich sag, dass mir das Spaß gemacht hat?

Diesen mattgrauen, verkratzten Rahmen durch gleichmäßiges Polieren wieder in optischen Neuzustand zu verwandeln, war schon nett. Und so viel Arbeit nun auch nicht. Also, grundsätzlich könnte ich sowas immer mal nebenbei machen! 2 Probleme: 1. Ist dein Rahmen satiniert? Schaut irgendwie so aus, und das geht eher nicht selber. 2. Wie kriegst ihn nach Wien?


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. September 2008)

@Rutil: Wow, das ist wirklich schön geworden!

@Don Trailo/Adri: Yep, in 25,4 mm wäre er wirklich perfekt...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. September 2008)

@Rutil
super arbeit echt
 den grünen?? auch von 3m??


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. September 2008)

http://www.kocmo.de/de/products/?visit=3&cat=3&scat=0&id=100036


----------



## versus (23. September 2008)

@adri: sehr schön (trotz os).

an dem stand habe ich auch grosse augen bekommen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (23. September 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @adri: sehr schön (trotz os).
> 
> an dem stand habe ich auch grosse augen bekommen:



allerdings hat der Lenker etwas dildoartiges an sich, ich kann mir nicht helfen...


----------



## Adri (23. September 2008)

titan auf titan.. schoener kann ueberhaupt nicht


----------



## oldman (23. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> @versus
> psssst, nix sagen
> 
> @rutil
> ...



so, die Stimmen waren laut, es hat mich umher getrieben und wie immer in solchen Momenten kommt es zu Begegnungen der dritten Art. 
So auch dieses Mal..... Völlig unerwartet fand sich in der Unendlichkeit des www ein einsamer Verkäufer, der ein titanes Rähmchen feil bot.

Bin mir recht sicher, dass hier kaum einer das Teil kennt, auch wenn es einer grossen Schmiede entstammt. Der Rahmen war seiner Zeit voraus, war/ist für 125mm Gabeln ausgelegt, akzeptiert auch etwas mehr.
Hat fette, aber doch filigrane Verstärkungen.... scheee isser.












na, wer weiss es?


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. September 2008)

Schade, dass sie den Vorbau nicht wenigstens optional (von mir aus gegen geringen Aufpreis) als 25,4 mm-Version anbieten


----------



## Carcassonne (24. September 2008)

Ist der OS Vorbau + Lenker denn merklich steifer als das Gleiche in Standardgrößen? Titan Vorbau & Lenker sieht zwar schön aus, ist mir aber definitiv zu weich. Hatte mal so ein dünnes "noname" Ding mit Hülse als Lenker montiert, das war nix, man hatte immer das Gefühl irgendwas ist locker und das Rad fährt dahin, wo es will, aber nicht wo ich hinfahren wollte.

Gleiches gilt für Tretlager mit Titanachse. Nobel, aber zu viel weich an einem Ti-Rahmen. Habe da auch wieder auf ein Tretlager mit hohlgebohrter CroMo Welle zurückrüsten müssen, um ein noch ein halbwegs definiertes Tret- und Fahrgefühl zu bekommt.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2008)

@oldman Ocoee FS 
 hatte keine verstärkungen  und das auf dem bild sieht ja nach HT aus oder...hmmmm was kann das nur sein....hmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (24. September 2008)

Jetzt wird´s ernst 
Bin an dem letztjährigen Titus Eleven dran und habe folgende Fragen.

Wie lange gewährt Titus Garantie auf den Rahmen ?
An den hinteren Ausfallenden sind Aluteile eingeschraubt,
wie sieht es in Jahren mit dem Nachkauf (Ersatzteil) aus ?
Passt eine weisse Fox zu dem Rahmen (ok, Geschmacksfrage) ?
Von wem und wo wurde der Titus-Titanrahmen hergestellt ?
Welchen Durchmesser hat das Sattelrohr ?

Danke


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Jetzt wird´s ernst
> Bin an dem letztjährigen Titus Eleven dran und habe folgende Fragen.
> 
> Wie lange gewährt Titus Garantie auf den Rahmen ?
> ...



lifetime  bei ti only 
gibt es genug> das fireline hat die gleichen
 weisse gabel > nein 
 durchmesser 30.9


----------



## oldman (24. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @oldman Ocoee FS
> hatte keine verstärkungen  und das auf dem bild sieht ja nach HT aus oder...hmmmm was kann das nur sein....hmmmm




jaa, mit Litespeed bist Du schon mal sehr nah dran... just kidding.
Es ist kein Ocoee, es ist ein HT.
Kleiner Tip: es wurde nur ein Jahr lang angeboten/hergestellt und ist in keinem aktuell zugaegnlichen Katalog zu finden.

ich liebe Raetsel


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> jaa, mit Litespeed bist Du schon mal sehr nah dran... just kidding.
> Es ist kein Ocoee, es ist ein HT.
> Kleiner Tip: es wurde nur ein Jahr lang angeboten/hergestellt und ist in keinem aktuell zugaegnlichen Katalog zu finden.
> 
> ich liebe Raetsel




 ich liebe auch rätsel vor der lösung, aber hier.... no way....


----------



## oldman (24. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich liebe auch rätsel vor der lösung, aber hier.... no way....



Litespeed Kitsuma

da hatte Litespeed einfach in's Klo gegriffen, im Jahre 2001 war die Welt noch nicht reif fuer einen Dreckspringerrahmen aus Titan. Das endete dann mit dem ueblichen Ausverkauf fuer sehr kleines Geld (450-650$) bei jensonusa.....

Heute trifft man kaum noch auf diesen imho visionaeren Rahmen - gebaut fuer Zahnaerzte, die auch mal von der Garage springen wollen 

Das Bild zeigt einen sehr unschoen aufgebauten Kitsuma, das geht auch in schoen...


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2008)

@oldman
danke für die lösung 
in der tat 
da waren sie ev zu früh
mit ner vanillagabel ein echtes hard core ht spassgefährt wie a.d das dmr aus stahl
da könnte man echt was lustiges aufbauen


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, die Stimmen waren laut, es hat mich umher getrieben und wie immer in solchen Momenten kommt es zu Begegnungen der dritten Art.
> So auch dieses Mal..... Völlig unerwartet fand sich in der Unendlichkeit des www ein einsamer Verkäufer, der ein titanes Rähmchen feil bot.
> 
> Bin mir recht sicher, dass hier kaum einer das Teil kennt, auch wenn es einer grossen Schmiede entstammt. Der Rahmen war seiner Zeit voraus, war/ist für 125mm Gabeln ausgelegt, akzeptiert auch etwas mehr.
> ...



Kitsuma?


----------



## oldman (24. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Kitsuma?



yessir


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

Stimmt also, Kitsuma (und ich habe nicht gekuckt.. )

Hier noch ein paar foto's aus meine zauberbox


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ist der OS Vorbau + Lenker denn merklich steifer als das Gleiche in Standardgrößen? Titan Vorbau & Lenker sieht zwar schön aus, ist mir aber definitiv zu weich. Hatte mal so ein dünnes "noname" Ding mit Hülse als Lenker montiert, das war nix, man hatte immer das Gefühl irgendwas ist locker und das Rad fährt dahin, wo es will, aber nicht wo ich hinfahren wollte.
> 
> Gleiches gilt für Tretlager mit Titanachse. Nobel, aber zu viel weich an einem Ti-Rahmen. Habe da auch wieder auf ein Tretlager mit hohlgebohrter CroMo Welle zurückrüsten müssen, um ein noch ein halbwegs definiertes Tret- und Fahrgefühl zu bekommt.



Ich habe 3 bikes mit titan lenker/vorbau un noch nie was gemerkt von manko am steifigkeit.
Das combo filtert die kleine wellen problemlos aus und steuert fur mich wie ein messer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

Schade, mir faellt das Litespeed catalog von 2001.. Ich habe schon 1990, 1991, 1993 bis 2000 und 2002 bis jetzt..


----------



## powderJO (24. September 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich hab beide genommen. Das grobe sorgt für eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche, die aber leicht verkratzt wirkt, das feine macht den Glanz perfekt. Bei nur leicht mattem Rahmen könnte das feine auch reichen, aber beide sind sicher besser.



danke. bestelle jetzt auch beide. mal schauen wie es wird ...


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

Chris King hat etwas neues..


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Chris King hat etwas neues..



 braun der neue trend.....??


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. September 2008)

Die Farbe passt bestimmt ganz vorzüglich zum Salsa Ala Carte in "Goldrush Brown" - welches in Deutschland ja zufälligerweise (?) ebenfalls von Cosmic Sports vertrieben wird. Mein Fall ist es dennoch nicht wirklich...


----------



## bernd e (24. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Chris King hat etwas neues..



leider sieht man von der geilen Form im eingebauten Zustand recht wenig


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

jawohl, es seht sich schon


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Chris King hat etwas neues..



sehr schick. Weiß schon jemand, wann genau die Teile lieferbar sein werden? Eine schöne Sache, um die wirklich guten Shimano Kurbeln zu zu "verhübschen"


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2008)

warum wusste ich nur, dass das HIER einschlagen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jever98 (24. September 2008)

Auch wenn mich Trailo schlachtet, hier ein Foto zum Beweis, dass nicht nur bei teuren Marken ordentlich geschweisst wird.

Gruss
Jever
PS: Ich fahr mit dem neuen Bike mal nen Feldweg lang, dann darf ichs hoffentlich auch hier reinstellen


----------



## Rutil (24. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Rutil
> super arbeit echt
> den grünen?? auch von 3m??


 Danke für die Blumen. Auch an Blumenthal.

Habe beide Kocmo Vliese benutzt.


----------



## Rutil (24. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Stimmt also, Kitsuma (und ich habe nicht gekuckt.. )
> 
> Hier noch ein paar foto's aus meine zauberbox


 
Warum erinnert mich die Klemmung vom Titec Vorbau bloß so an den Sunday ein paar Seiten vorher?
@oldman: geiles Teil


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich Trailo schlachtet, hier ein Foto zum Beweis, dass nicht nur bei teuren Marken ordentlich geschweisst wird.
> 
> Gruss
> Jever
> PS: Ich fahr mit dem neuen Bike mal nen Feldweg lang, dann darf ichs hoffentlich auch hier reinstellen



nein ,ich bin doch ein ganz braver  und ja auch billiganbieter können mich verzücken,selten aber schon passiert, echt wahr! meine erst ti rad war mitte neunziger ein WEEHLER(sandvik)
also rein ,das ganze gefährt bitte


----------



## jever98 (24. September 2008)

*zier* 

Noch leider nur zu 80% aufgebaut, weil die sch.... Bremshebel falsch geliefert wurden. Ach ja, die Aufkleber auf den Felgen sind runter, und es kommt ne goldene Salsa Lip Lock dran und schwarzes Lenkerband.

Groesse des Rahmens ist leider nicht zu aendern. Was ich nicht erwartet hatte ist, dass das Titan so schoen schimmert, mit der gebuersteten Oberflaeche.

Anregungen / Vorschlaege sind immer willkommen. Ueberlege noch, ob ich statt der Titanstuetze meine Syntace P6 nehmen soll, bin aber noch nicht sicher.

Gruss
Jever


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. September 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> *zier*
> 
> Noch leider nur zu 80% aufgebaut, weil die sch.... Bremshebel falsch geliefert wurden. Ach ja, die Aufkleber auf den Felgen sind runter, und es kommt ne goldene Salsa Lip Lock dran und schwarzes Lenkerband.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dem Steuerrohr kann ich nichts abgewinnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jever98 (24. September 2008)

@Kette: Ich auch nicht, aber was tun? Hab bei 4cm Spacern und 24,5er Steuerrohr immer noch gut 8cm Ueberhoehung... Zu lange Beine eben.

Fuers Rennradfahren waer ich eben lieber 1,80...


----------



## gaudio (24. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nein ,ich bin doch ein ganz braver  und ja auch billiganbieter können mich verzücken,selten aber schon passiert, echt wahr! meine erst ti rad war mitte neunziger ein WEEHLER(sandvik)
> also rein ,das ganze gefährt bitte


Wurde Wheeler tatsächlich bei Sandvik gebaut? Denn auch mein erster Ti-Rahmen war ein Wheeler, ist immer noch mein Fave... dachte die kamen aus Asien?

Jetzt ist alles klar ;-) Danke Don Trailo!
Dummerweise nicht (mehr) aufgebaut:


 

Kann ich mich auf das made in USA verlassen? Dann bau ich ihn mit Retro-Teilen gleich wieder auf ;-)


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

Sandvik macht(e) titanrohren, das Schweissen des frames uberlassen sie andere.. vielleicht TST oder Ti Sports ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. September 2008)

Also, auf der Chris King Homepage steht "has just arrived". Ich geh mal davon aus, dass man das gute Stück demnächst bei aspirevelotech in US and A erwerben kann. Und da ja der Grenzbetrag (derzeit 45), unterhalb dessen man zollfrei importieren darf, ab 1. 12. angehoben wird (den genauen Betrag hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf) ist das ja dann auch absolut legal.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. September 2008)

150 â¬ ist die zahl der wahl.

ciao
flo


----------



## gaudio (24. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Sandvik macht(e) titanrohren, das Schweissen des frames uberlassen sie andere.. vielleicht TST oder Ti Sports ?


...hmmm, soll ich ihn dann also aufbauen? Wäre mir so am liebsten... denn den Rahmen finde ich einfach gut, auch weil es mein erster Ti war ;-)


----------



## cluso (24. September 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> *zier*
> 
> Groesse des Rahmens ist leider nicht zu aendern.
> 
> ...



Jesses, wie groß bist du?



gaudio schrieb:


> Kann ich mich auf das made in USA verlassen? Dann bau ich ihn mit Retro-Teilen gleich wieder auf ;-)



Ich würd sagen "Ja da drauf kannst du dich verlassen." Aufbauen marsch marsch. Und natürlich hier herzeigen...


----------



## gaudio (24. September 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Jesses, wie groß bist du?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würd sagen "Ja da drauf kannst du dich verlassen." Aufbauen marsch marsch. Und natürlich hier herzeigen...



Ok 

Gern stelle ich auch weitere Fotos zur Vorabbeurteilung zur Verfügung....

... die hässlichen schwarz-neongrünen Wheeler-Dekors musste ich entfernen... haben sich so seltsam zerbröselt ;-(


----------



## Adri (24. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Also, auf der Chris King Homepage steht "has just arrived". Ich geh mal davon aus, dass man das gute Stück demnächst bei aspirevelotech in US and A erwerben kann. Und da ja der Grenzbetrag (derzeit 45), unterhalb dessen man zollfrei importieren darf, ab 1. 12. angehoben wird (den genauen Betrag hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf) ist das ja dann auch absolut legal.



http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CK_BOTTOM-BRACKETS


----------



## jever98 (25. September 2008)

@cluso: 2m, 99er Schrittlaenge, leider. Dementsprechend sieht auch mein MTB aus.

Gruss
Jever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (25. September 2008)

In den meisten Fällen des täglichen Lebens ist ja die schiere körperliche Größe ein (Evolutions)Vorteil, beim Biken sieht es dagegen eher bescheiden aus. Gott ist doch gerecht, indem er die Riesen mit überlangen Steuerrohren bestraft 

Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn Du 2m groß bist und die Größe XL Dir zu groß ist, wieviel (oder besser wenig) wiegst Du dann?


----------



## stk1812 (25. September 2008)

Hier mein Merlin Titanium


----------



## stk1812 (25. September 2008)

...und mein RR (Litespeed Vortex)


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2008)

stk1812 schrieb:


> Hier mein Merlin Titanium



Moin, 

zwei Vorschläge: 
Bring die Züge auf die richtige Länge und bau ne Setback Stütze ein
cheers


----------



## oldman (25. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zwei Vorschläge:
> Bring die Züge auf die richtige Länge und bau ne *Setback Stütze* ein
> cheers



bitte kein Setback - God hates setback!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. September 2008)

hab wieder was gefunden im netz.....

http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soda


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> bitte kein Setback - God hates setback!



Naja, was hilfts? Wenn er so weit hinten sitzen will, dem Sattelgestell tuts so eher nicht gut...


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hab wieder was gefunden im netz.....
> 
> http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soda



Die Schweissnähte des Gussets am Oberrohr sehen aber unschön und wulstig aus.


----------



## Adri (25. September 2008)

Cotic lasst in Russland schweissen, wenn ich mich das gut errinere. Viellecht das alte fabrik von Van Tuyl
Es koentte auch bei Titerra (RUS) sein, oder vielleicht doch TST (US)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (25. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mit 25.4 wäre er perfekt



Mmm, . hier gibst einer mit 25.4 lenker und shim.. seht einfach nicht so nahtlos sexy aus wie meiner.


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2008)

mag sein, aber der Vorbau ist trotzdem schön. 
Hast Du eine Ahnung, wer diese Shims herstellt/verkauft oder muss man sich die selber bauen (lassen)? thx


----------



## oldman (25. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> mag sein, aber der Vorbau ist trotzdem schön.
> Hast Du eine Ahnung, wer diese Shims herstellt/verkauft oder muss man sich die selber bauen (lassen)? thx



die shims hat's in jedem halbwegs vernuenftigen local bike shop. in der regel laeuft das ganze unter der marke "problem solvers", gibt es in plaste aber auch in alu.


----------



## hardflipper (25. September 2008)

finds mit shim 10000000 mal schöner als mit OS Lenker!


----------



## oldman (25. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> finds mit shim 10000000 mal schöner als mit OS Lenker!



zustimm-modus an. ja, ich auch. zustimm-modus aus.


----------



## Adri (25. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> finds mit shim 10000000 mal schöner als mit OS Lenker!



Ich eben nicht, der shim stört dem fliessigen form 

eben in alu finde ich es schöener denn mit diese furchterlichen shims


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (25. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ich eben nicht, der shim stört dem fliessigen form
> 
> eben in alu finde ich es schöener denn mit diese furchterlichen shims


...ausserdem wird die Angelegenheit dann wirklich weich, für Leichtgewichte/Frauen vielleicht noch fahrbar.

Schöner und sinnvoller finde ich schon die Adri-Lösung


----------



## jörgl (25. September 2008)

Muß mir mal Luft machen


----------



## Carcassonne (25. September 2008)

Hhhm, vielleicht haben die Moots Chefs ein paar arbeitslose Bänker von den Lehman Brothers als neue Schweißer für kleines Geld eingestellt - und wie akkurat die ihren Job nachgehen, weiß man ja mittlerweile. Oder aber die Moots Leute hatten ihre Pensionsfonds bei den Lehman Brothers und sind derzeit nicht so ganz bei der Sache...


----------



## versus (25. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> finds mit shim 10000000 mal schöner als mit OS Lenker!



 geht mir auch so!


----------



## Adri (25. September 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Muß mir mal Luft machen



******** wenn sowas passiert. Moots steht nich bekannt fur eine gemutliche correspondenz.. vielleicht .
Kanns du keine spacer gebrauchen um die kurbel weiter nach aussen zu bringen?


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> ******** wenn sowas passiert. Moots steht nich bekannt fur eine gemutliche correspondenz.. vielleicht .
> Kanns du keine spacer gebrauchen um die kurbel weiter nach aussen zu bringen?



Bastellösungen an einem Moots? 
Wer für den Preis nicht ordentlich arbeitet gehört mit Verachtung gestraft. (Und die Ware zurück gesandt)  my2cents


----------



## Adri (26. September 2008)

Das meine ich nicht.. aber ich kann es nicht in Deutch sagen... in English
There are several lenghts in bottom bracket axles.. perhaps he needs to put in a longer axle. I had to do this when I build my bb over from a Cannondale to a Moots. The cannondale needed the 112.5 mm xtr axle, the moots needed the 116mm


----------



## gaudio (26. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Stimmt also, Kitsuma (und ich habe nicht gekuckt.. )
> 
> Hier noch ein paar foto's aus meine zauberbox


Boah, sieht der sch... aus. Der on one ist doch tausendmal schöner. Die 600 Dollar sind da auch fast schon rausgeschmissen, wären da nicht die tollen Nähte. ...und naja, man muß sich ja langsam umschauen, jetzt wo MOOTS solch schlechte Arbeit leistet.


----------



## Adri (26. September 2008)

Das Moots slechte arbeit leistet will ich nicht gesagt haben. Sie köennen nur machen was man fragt.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Das Moots slechte arbeit leistet will ich nicht gesagt haben. Sie köennen nur machen was man fragt.


 genau
 bleibt mal am boden
 ein fall und schon verteufeln....(kindergarten)
in jeder customschmiede passiert mal ne panne.... und das problem bei dem einen habe ich intelektuell eh nicht verstanden...hmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. September 2008)

stk1812 schrieb:


> ...und mein RR (Litespeed Vortex)



So schön das Mounti ist so viel...ähm..Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten hat das Rennrad.

Es wirkt durch die vielen verschiedenen Farben unruhig.


----------



## jörgl (26. September 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> ...und naja, man muß sich ja langsam umschauen, jetzt wo MOOTS solch schlechte Arbeit leistet.



Das will ich so nicht sagen.. mein anderer SSP-Rahmen paßt perfekt. In jeglicher Hinsicht.


----------



## jörgl (26. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .... und das problem bei dem einen habe ich intelektuell eh nicht verstanden...hmmmm



Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## powderJO (26. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Schweissnähte des Gussets am Oberrohr sehen aber unschön und wulstig aus.



mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass gusets eigentlich sowieso potthässlich sind. weiß gar nicht, woher der trend zu den dingern kommt. seven macht es mittlerweile auch. bei superschweren fahren als sonderausstattung  ok. aber warum serienmäßig? steifigkeitswahn?   



			
				oldman schrieb:
			
		

> bitte kein Setback - God hates setback!



ich hasse es doch gar nicht.  aber im ernst. hier  wäre eine setback schon sinnvoll. der sattel ist echt nicht gut geklemmt. aber es gibt noch andere gute gründe für einen setback. bei mir z.b kommt das erstens meinem fahrstil entgegen und zweitens ermöglicht sie mir auch eine rahmengeometrie die vernünftig und schön aussieht. denn lieber eine "krumme" sattelstütze als ein rahmen, der aufgrund gewisser körperlicher vorgaben seltsam verzogen aussieht.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. September 2008)

*wanted*

 SUCHE WIE BLÖDE NE 30.9 STÜTZE AUS TITAN


----------



## oldman (26. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *wanted*
> 
> SUCHE WIE BLÖDE NE 30.9 STÜTZE AUS TITAN



aber hallo, das ist doch nicht soooo schwer...
Bold kann alles
http://www.boldprecision.com/seatposts.htm


----------



## gaudio (26. September 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das will ich so nicht sagen.. mein anderer SSP-Rahmen paßt perfekt. In jeglicher Hinsicht.


...war süffisant gemeint
MOOTS, besser geht`s nicht


----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2008)

NEWS:INTERBIKE


----------



## Adri (28. September 2008)

Os


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (28. September 2008)

OS --> :kotz:

Sorry, das ist Ketzerei


----------



## Adri (28. September 2008)

Change does not necessarily assure progress, but progress implacably requires change


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. September 2008)

Das Messefully sieht mit dem Negativ montierten Vorbau und den Spacern ja auch ziemlich bescheiden aus...


----------



## hardflipper (28. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Change does not necessarily assure progress, but progress implacably requires change



Dann müsstest du am besten ein Scott Scale/Spark mit Carbonlenker, -kurbel und -stütze fahren....  

Ich finde, dass bei OS der Übergang von Dick zu Dünn einfach nicht harmonisch ausseiht und bei den schlanken Ti Rahmen passt´s schon gleich gar nicht!

Mensch, jetzt lass dich doch mal umstimmen. Ich habe es mir zum Auftrag gemacht die bösen Dinge der MTB-Evolution zu bekämpfen


----------



## Adri (28. September 2008)

lets agree to disagree then


----------



## hardflipper (28. September 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (29. September 2008)

Moin!

Kurze OT-Info: Michael Golinski hat DeKerf verlassen. Chris hat mich gerade angeschrieben, den Liefertermin 2 Monate nach hinten geschoben und beim Preis Nachforderungen gestellt 


Robert


----------



## jörgl (29. September 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> .......und beim Preis Nachforderungen gestellt
> Robert



Und, was wirst Du machen? Wieviel will er extra haben? Liegt Dein bisheriges Angebot schriftlich vor?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (29. September 2008)

Sowas geht?


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. September 2008)

Finde ich eine Frechheit.
Gerade bei internen Veränderungen sollte man ja Kunden an sich binden.
Je nach AGB kann er ggf. natürlich Nachforderungen stellen. Fein ist es nicht.
Wenn es nur wenige $ sind OK, kann man drüber hinwegsehen, wenn es auf einmal ein paar hundert mehr werden sollte man sich auch nach Jahren der Treue mal überlegen, ob man das mit macht.
Hast Du denn schon was anbezahlt?


----------



## Adri (29. September 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Kurze OT-Info: Michael Golinski hat DeKerf verlassen. Chris hat mich gerade angeschrieben, den Liefertermin 2 Monate nach hinten geschoben und beim Preis Nachforderungen gestellt
> 
> ...


bad luck


----------



## Catsoft (29. September 2008)

News: Ich hab Chris gemail, dass ich nicht gewillt bin mehr zu zahlen und andernfalls will ich meine Anzahlung zurück. CD ist weit wech zum durchsetzen von Verträgen.

Antwort: Er wird den Rahmen zum vereinbarten Preis liefern.... 

Und ein Titanrahmen ist eh kein Saisonartikel, fahr ich halt weiter erst mal meine Rennen auf RM.

Robert


----------



## cluso (30. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine Frechheit.
> Je nach AGB kann er ggf. natürlich Nachforderungen stellen. Fein ist es nicht.



Absolut, Frechheit.

Übrigens man kann ich AGBs nicht alles reinschreiben was man will. Zumindest in Deutschland ist  man auch noch an Gesetze gebunden.


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Fein ist es nicht.



Definitiv nicht. Leider passiert so etwas jedoch nicht nur bei Dekerf...


----------



## oldman (30. September 2008)

ich wuerde die Bestellung stornieren und in jedem Forum, dass ich finden kann staenkern und dafuer sorgen, dass noch mehr leute ihre bestellungen stornieren.
das funktioniert sehr gut, kann ich aus eigener erfahrung berichten  .


----------



## Adri (30. September 2008)

If you want a Dekerf, you want a Dekerf.. The bike remains the same doesn't it?
Why all of a sudden this hetze against Chris Dekerf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (30. September 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> If you want a Dekerf, you want a Dekerf.. The bike remains the same doesn't it?
> Why all of a sudden this hetze against Chris Dekerf?



Ich kann das gut verstehen. DK ist sauteuer und ich habe schon öfter von Aktionen seitens De Kerf gehört, die absolut unverschämt und unprofessionell waren. 
Wenn er diese Preise verlangt und auch in Hinblick auf den Status, den seine Produkte genießen, dann sollte er diesem Status auch gerecht werden, in dem er neben bedingungslos guten Rahmen auch exzellenten Service bietet. Tut er das nicht, dann wird das Ganze schnell fragwürdig. 
Das hat nichts mit Hetze zu tun. Das ist einfach eine logische Entwicklung. Kein noch so toller Rahmenbauer hat das Recht, sich auf Grund seines Kultstatus' solche Unverschämtheiten rauszunehmen. Und die Tatsache, dass er den Rahmen jetzt doch zum vereinbarten Preis liefert, tut nichts zur Sache. Alleine der Versuch, den Preis im Nachhinein zu erhöhen, ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## Fezzä__ (30. September 2008)

Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis......schonmal gehört?

Solange die Nachfrage stimmt, wird, kann und soll jeder machen, was er will.

Dass die Nachfrage mit solchen Aktionen leider sinken müsste, muss wohl nicht gesagt werden....

Traurig finde ich nur, dass ein Rahmenbauer zu solchen Mitteln greift!

Leider vermute ich aber, dass solche Aktionen nicht viele vom Kauf eines solchen (traumhaft schönen und wahrscheinlich qualitativ hochwertigen) Rahmens, in der Preisklasse eines oberklassigen Komplettbikes, abbringen werden. Im Endeffekt werden die Rahmen noch teurer und anscheinend exklusiver werden, was wiederum (unlogischerweise) die Nachfrage weiter steigern wird.... was dann auch meinen Wunsch, so einen Rahmen mein Eigen nennen zu können, schnell unerfüllbar werden lässt


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. September 2008)

?
Gibt's da noch andere schwarze Schafe?
Wäre schön zu wissen. Plane ja wie gesagt auch für Frühjahr Sommer den Wechsel auf Titan...


----------



## oldman (30. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ?
> Gibt's da noch andere schwarze Schafe?
> Wäre schön zu wissen. Plane ja wie gesagt auch für Frühjahr Sommer den Wechsel auf Titan...



Faustregel: je kleiner die Butze, umso mehr lustige G'schichten hat es, teilweise leben die Jungs halt zu tief im Wald oder bewegen sich in einem Nebenuniversum. 
Es hat also auch durchaus Vorteile, bei einem groesseren Hersteller (z.B. Moots) zu kaufen, die haben zumindest Ihre Kalkulationen im Griff, haben Grundkenntnisse in Betriebswirtschaft, etc. 
Ist dann halt nicht ganz soooo exklusiv, aber funktioniert und ist langfristig auch guenstiger.

Die Kleinen haben halt das Problem, dass sie saisonale Schwankungen erleben, dass sie ihr Metall meist bedarfgesteuert kaufen, dass die Kalkulationen nicht immer mit dem kleinen 1x1 kompatibel ist. Wenn dann mal der Titanmarkt bullisch abgeht, ist die Kalkulation platt.
Ein groesserer Hersteller kann schon mal seinen Metallbedarf hedgen oder mal ein forward plazieren, etc.


Habe nichts gegen Dekerf - ich bin aber so programmiert: wenn ich einen Auftrag bestaetigt bekommen habe, dann gilt das. Also nichts mit nachtraeglich Preise oder Konditionen aendern, egal ob Dekerf oder wer auch immer.


----------



## Catsoft (30. September 2008)

So, kommen wir wieder runter. 

Ich hab hier diverse Male die Trommel fÃ¼r DK gerÃ¼hrt, weil ich bisher mit Michael G. absolut gute Erfahrung gemacht habe. Ich kannte all die Gruselgeschichten und war skeptisch, aber mit dem neuen Partner lief das alles hoch professionell. Ich wollte daher alle nur Informieren, dass sich die Konstellation bei DK geÃ¤ndert hat und meine frÃ¼heren Aussagen zum Kontakt mit DK so nicht mehr aktuell sind. Ich will hier auf keinen Fall vom Kauf eines DK abraten,  meine bedingungslose Empfehlung von vor ein paar Wochen ist halt nicht mehr gÃ¼ltig.

Ich hab Chris jetzt noch Mal dargelegt, wie es zu meinem Preis gekommen ist und er will ihn halten. Mal sehen was kommt. Ich kann nix dafÃ¼r wenn seine Transportkalkulation nicht aufgehtâ¦.


Robert

P.S.: Weiter mit Bildern....


----------



## singlestoph (30. September 2008)

hmmmm 

wer ist denn dieser michael golinski?

irgenwie würd ich mich nicht besonders wohl fühlen bei jemandem zu bestellen der alle paar jahre vom aufhören redet ....

es gibt schon noch rahmenbauer die angeblich zuverlässig die fristen die sie versprechen halten (hoff ich zumindest)

ich befürchte aber dass wenn jemand so einen rahmenbauer am start hat erst dann sowas rumerzählt wenn er da nichts mehr in der warteschleife hat

wenn solche typen zu schnell erfolgreich werden oder wachsen dann kommt das manchmal nicht gut

also leute auswählen die entweder nicht berühmt werden wollen also kleine einmannbetriebe oder andere firmen die schon lange im geschäft sind

kish, eriksen ..... wären meine favoriten ......


----------



## singlestoph (30. September 2008)

ahhhh google hilft



http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/michael-golinski-joins-dekerf-cycle-innovations/



> Chris Dekerf, owner of Dekerf Cycle Innovations is pleased to announce that Michael Golinski has joined the Dekerf Cycles team. Michael has become a co-owner of Dekerf Cycles with Chris and will handle all sales and marketing functions for Dekerf Cycles. This will enable Chris to spend more time on the shop floor building the high quality titanium and steel frames that the company is so well known for worldwide.
> 
> Michael has an extensive background in the bicycle industry as former co-owner of Spot Brand Components, as well as having worked at Paul Components, Syncros and Rocky Mountain Bicycles.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldman (30. September 2008)

das innernet is schon ne janz jefaehrlische sache....


----------



## singlestoph (30. September 2008)

mein spot rahmen hat damals 4 monate gedauert ....
da wo der wahrscheinlich herkam dauert es nicht so lange 
undsoweiter

ich hab damals auch gedacht ich möchte vielleicht spothändler werden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Oktober 2008)

hey leute...

weil hier seit langem kein bild mehr gepostet wurde und ich hier auch mit  keinem guten beispiel vorangehe (noch nicht) mal eine frage...

in einer BIKE - vor langer zeit - gabs als traumbike (die sparte wo man(n) oder frau sein/ihr bike vorstellen) ein SPOT BRAND - weil nun endlich der name gefallen ist - titanium ss mit wunderschönem headbadge von jenn green - siehe bild...





kennt jemdand den typen? bilder von dem bike wären hier absolut angebracht..


----------



## homrich (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, Titanfreunde, nach Rückkehr von einer Transalp hatte ich endlich Zeit, meinen neuen Crisp-Rahmen aufzubauen. Hier ein paar Bilder. Die Lenkzentrale wird noch etwas modifiziert, Züge gekürzt etc.


----------



## homrich (1. Oktober 2008)

...und die Gesamtansicht


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Oktober 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> ...und die Gesamtansicht



 ein modernes zeitloses gerät
 gewicht?? ca 10.2??


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2008)

Toll


----------



## homrich (1. Oktober 2008)

@Don: Gewicht incl.Pedale 9,85 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (1. Oktober 2008)

das spot in ti... anderer besitzer, rahmen nackig.


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Oktober 2008)

Uih, fein...


----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Oktober 2008)

ohhhh   jaaaaaaaa....  herrlich...

darin hab ich mich auch mal verliebt... good work! das und ein newsboy fehlen mir noch...

mit der typischen naht im sitzrohr a la moots & eriksen... wieso die wohl da ist ?


----------



## Adri (1. Oktober 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> das spot in ti... anderer besitzer, rahmen nackig.



sie gebrauchen das selbe tool vie Moots um die 2 verschiedene durchmesser am sitzrohr zu schweissen..obwohl die qualität der schweissnaehte weit davon liegt


sind es diesen?

http://www.spotbikes.com/


----------



## Adri (1. Oktober 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> ...und die Gesamtansicht



Schones bike


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Oktober 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> sie gebrauchen das selbe tool vie Moots um die 2 verschiedene durchmesser am sitzrohr zu schweissen..obwohl die qualität der schweissnaehte weit davon liegt



btw: Eine Schweissnaht an der Stelle fördert aber auch die Stabilität, oder?!  *Titan Du bist so flexibel, stark und schöööööööööön  *


----------



## Adri (1. Oktober 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> btw: Eine Schweissnaht an der Stelle fördert aber auch die Stabilität, oder?!  *Titan Du bist so flexibel, stark und schöööööööööön  *



Nein, hat damit nichts zu tun


----------



## cluso (2. Oktober 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Nein, hat damit nichts zu tun



Hat Adri ja schon erklärt.

Es gibt halt nur Rohre mit wenig unterschiedlichen Durchmesser und konifizierte so gut wie gar nicht.

Also greift Moots und Konsorten zu dem "Trick" oben ein Stück anzuschweissen das den gewünschten Innendurchmesser hat (z.B. ~27.2mm).

Grüße


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

..war mal schauen: Mein YBB hat keine solche Naht. Und nun

Doch zu was anderem:
Bin gerade den Wheeler-Rahmen am Aufbauen (siehe weiter oben). Bei diesem habe ich das Problem, dass irgendwie ein Zuganschlag fehlt (Bremse). Bisher habe ich das mittels Montage einer HS33 umgangen. Möchte jetzt aber eine Canti- oder V Brake montieren.

Wie bekomme ich eine funktionierende Zugverlegung hin (weder die abgebildete NOKON- noch sonst ein anderer Aussenzug funzt). Soll ich vom ersten Anschlag (Steuerrohr) durchgängig verlegen?

Bitte um Tipps ;-)


----------



## keroson (2. Oktober 2008)

Da musst du komplett durchgängig verlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (2. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> ..war mal schauen: Mein YBB hat keine solche Naht. Und nun
> 
> Doch zu was anderem:
> Bin gerade den Wheeler-Rahmen am Aufbauen (siehe weiter oben). Bei diesem habe ich das Problem, dass irgendwie ein Zuganschlag fehlt (Bremse). Bisher habe ich das mittels Montage einer HS33 umgangen. Möchte jetzt aber eine Canti- oder V Brake montieren.
> ...




da gibt es doch solche Eumels, die man an der Sattelschelle, bzw an der Klemmschraube befestigt. Ist zwar nicht gerade wunderschoen, aber sollte dein problem loesen. Schaut ein bissl aus wie ein Zuggegenhalter einer alten Federgabel


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

http://www.spotbikes.com/

Hat jemand einen Preis für diese Rahmen?


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> da gibt es doch solche Eumels, die man an der Sattelschelle, bzw an der Klemmschraube befestigt. Ist zwar nicht gerade wunderschoen, aber sollte dein problem loesen. Schaut ein bissl aus wie ein Zuggegenhalter einer alten Federgabel



Danke!!! Kenn ich, hab ich ;-) Iss wirklich hässlich


----------



## cluso (2. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> ..war mal schauen: Mein YBB hat keine solche Naht. Und nun



Mein Vamoots hatte sowas.

Bei den "neueren" ist die Naht verschliffen.


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> ..war mal schauen: Mein YBB hat keine solche Naht. Und nun
> 
> Doch zu was anderem:
> Bin gerade den Wheeler-Rahmen am Aufbauen (siehe weiter oben). Bei diesem habe ich das Problem, dass irgendwie ein Zuganschlag fehlt (Bremse). Bisher habe ich das mittels Montage einer HS33 umgangen. Möchte jetzt aber eine Canti- oder V Brake montieren.
> ...



... da gehört halt 'ne canti ran. sollte eigentlich anhand der konstruktion klar sein. in das angeschweisste röhrchen kommt ein teflonliner rein. keine weiteren zughüllen etc. werden hinten benötigt.

also canti, keine v-brake. 

wenn unbedingt v-brake dann nur mit dem 130° v-brake röhrchen (ohne liner) und den nokon liner kpl. durch das röhrchen am rahmen und an der v-brake verlegen. besser aber das nokon v-brake kit statt dem 130° röhrchen nehmen.

ciao
flo


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Mein Vamoots hatte sowas.
> 
> Bei den "neueren" ist die Naht verschliffen.



Ok, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Adri (2. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Mein Vamoots hatte sowas.
> 
> Bei den "neueren" ist die Naht verschliffen.



Meine hat das schon, und schoen


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... da gehört halt 'ne canti ran. sollte eigentlich anhand der konstruktion klar sein. in das angeschweisste röhrchen kommt ein teflonliner rein. keine weiteren zughüllen etc. werden hinten benötigt.
> 
> also canti, keine v-brake.
> 
> ...



Hi flo,

wollte eigentlich cantis verbauen.... allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich das jemals nochmal korrekt justiert bekomme

War damals immer eine Heidenarbeit.

Allerdings würde mir dass schon besser gefallen...

...allerdings müßte ich dann auch eine Gripshift (800?) von damals verbauen... welche nicht wirklich der große Wurf waren

Mal sehen


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... da gehört halt 'ne canti ran. sollte eigentlich anhand der konstruktion klar sein. in das angeschweisste röhrchen kommt ein teflonliner rein. keine weiteren zughüllen etc. werden hinten benötigt.
> 
> also canti, keine v-brake.
> 
> ...



Das geht dann ganz ohne hinteren Gegenhalter? Sowas (am Hinterbau) hat der Wheeler nicht... also einfach Liner, dann Canti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Meine hat das schon, und schoen



Meiner auch, meiner auch

Tomaten!!! Erst übersehen, da noch kein Zentimeter lang (wie kümmerlich),
geht von einer zur anderen Schweißnaht

Schön, klar... MOOTS


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Oktober 2008)

... ???? was hat grip shit mit canties zu tun? 

besorg dir 'ne vernünftig einstellbare canti bremse, pauls motolite zum bleistift, und das einstellen flutscht fast schneller wie bei 'ner v-brake. solange dein v-brake hebel einen einstellbaren druckpunkt hat, geht das problemlos mit cantis. einfach bei avid oder xtr hebeln an der schrauf ganz an unten drehen, bei xt die klötzchen raus. 



gaudio schrieb:


> Das geht dann ganz ohne hinteren Gegenhalter? Sowas (am Hinterbau) hat der Wheeler nicht... also einfach Liner, dann Canti?



... klar, dafür ist das angeschweisste röhrchen, ersetzt die gegenhalter.

ciao
flo


----------



## gaudio (2. Oktober 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ???? was hat grip shit mit canties zu tun?
> 
> ciao
> flo



...hmmm, klar, habe halt so ein aufgebautes Showbike, welches ich ausschlachte, darum...

...ansonsten scheint es zu funktionieren


----------



## oldman (3. Oktober 2008)

moin,

nur mal so am Rande - ich suche eine 27.2mm Stuetze in Titan und in richtig lang, also mindestens 380mm
danke


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nur mal so am Rande - ich suche eine 27.2mm Stuetze in Titan und in richtig lang, also mindestens 380mm
> danke


 hier


----------



## gaudio (3. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nur mal so am Rande - ich suche eine 27.2mm Stuetze in Titan und in richtig lang, also mindestens 380mm
> danke


Habe ne gebrauchte MOOTS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (3. Oktober 2008)

@don
danke, ich weiss. ist evtl eine Alternative.
Aber nicht wirklich guenstig, kommt noch 19% MwSt  und teure Fracht dazu...

@gaudio
melde mich gleich per email


----------



## IF006TD517 (3. Oktober 2008)

ach ja... wieder etwas PORNO...

und sollte jemand ein piss off verkaufen - bei mir melden...  ich brauche es nicht - aber mein ego

genau dieses spot... mit durstlöscher-bier-flaschenöffner im drop out... aaahh

die playmates heute: IF, Spotbrand, Sycip, und Moots


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Bild!

Ein Phil Independent Single Speed Off Road täte ich auch nehmen...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> ach ja... wieder etwas PORNO...
> 
> und sollte jemand ein piss off verkaufen - bei mir melden...  ich brauche es nicht - aber mein ego
> 
> ...


rock n`roll


----------



## IF006TD517 (3. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> rock n`roll



nicht wahr...!!! einfach pur...

irgendwie kultig - stehen da wie stonehenge!

aber der sycip gefällt mir nicht wirklich - hinterbau erinnert irgendwie an star wars -> lord sith 





lord sith (titan statt rot)... mit den mini-hörnern


----------



## Adri (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke schoen eher Darth Maul


----------



## IF006TD517 (3. Oktober 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ich denke schoen eher Darth Maul



richtig... den meine ich... sogar die TITAN farbe passt... könnte direkt der macher des sycip sein oder? 

... möge das titan mit euch sein...


----------



## Catsoft (4. Oktober 2008)

Titan von Bulls


----------



## oldman (5. Oktober 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Titan von Bulls



hip hip hurra 
und wann gibt es denn endlich ein Canyon Titan (wird dann wohl Gränd Känjän Diedan heissen...)
langsam nimmt das üble Ausmasse an, das grenzt ja schon an Rohstoffverschwendung


----------



## Adri (5. Oktober 2008)

Ach, es ist nur eine Mode grill.. nachstes jahr ist es schon wieder was anderes..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2008)

foto von blurringthelines Las vegas  IB 08


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Oktober 2008)

Bäh, Exogrid...


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das auch pottenhässlich...


----------



## darkdog (5. Oktober 2008)

hier mal ein neues Cube mit Carbon Felgen


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist das hässlich :kotz:


----------



## Adri (5. Oktober 2008)

das frame ist cool... die felgen.. hmm weiss nicht ob ich da mein leben an riskiere..


----------



## gaudio (5. Oktober 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues Cube mit Carbon Felgen



Sehr modisch. Finde ich nicht schlecht... aber halt nicht old fashioned, eher Typ Plastikbomber


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist das hässlich :kotz:


weisse sattelstütze


----------



## GTLightning (5. Oktober 2008)

GT Lightning in Taiwan












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/7/0/1/_/large/CIMG2131.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (5. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> weisse sattelstütze



Mit dunkler Färbung im Übergang zum Sattelrohr. Da haben die Würfel´s was gekonnt. Im übrigen kann ich keine weissen Bikes mehr sehen :kotz: und warum muß man ein so schönes Material mit Farbe vollkleistern


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
Der Lynskey Rahmen alleine ist echt schön, nur weiss gepulverte Decals und es wäre echt schick.
So schaut es einfach nur überladen aus...Cube hat für 800 schönere Räder im Programm... 
Der Preis ist aber trotz der Laufräder indiskutabel...


----------



## JDEM (5. Oktober 2008)

Total überladen trifft es wirklich, Titan soll edel und unauffällig elegant wirken, aber das wirkt nur noch billig!

In der Preisklasse möchte ich keine Parts mehr haben, wo noch zusätzlich überall dick der Hersteller aufgedruckt ist. Aber hier im Thread ist wohl auch nicht das richtige Klientel für solche Bikes vertreten, da hier doch viele nen guten Geschmack haben!


----------



## Dynatechrider (5. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben, 
Edel ist was anderes und ich habe fast das Gefühl, das man selbst bei Bulls den Werkstoff noch mehr würdigt als bei Cube. Hier wird zwar dank Lynskey eine gute Qualität geboten, aber der Werkstoff vom Design her ins Lächerliche gezogen. Dafür währe mir mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja, schwamm drüber, zurück zu schönerem...

@ GT Lightning:

Schön und wird auch voll genutzt.
Blauer Flite wäre in Verbindung mit den Reifenwänden schöner.

Edit: Muß meine Meinung nochmal revidieren...mach vorne die Disc weg!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Oktober 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben,
> Edel ist was anderes und ich habe fast das Gefühl, das man selbst bei Bulls den Werkstoff noch mehr würdigt als bei Cube. Hier wird zwar dank Lynskey eine gute Qualität geboten, aber der Werkstoff vom Design her ins Lächerliche gezogen. Dafür währe mir mein Geld zu schade.



uns fragt ja keiner, wir hätten sicher tipps für die produzenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (5. Oktober 2008)

GT Lightning.. auch made in Taiwan oder irr ich mich da?
Ich glaube die Zaskar sind made in US..

@ Tyler : function uber form


----------



## Catsoft (5. Oktober 2008)

Das die Lightnings Made in TW sind ist ja kein Geheimnis...


----------



## Adri (5. Oktober 2008)

genau, aber ich wollte es ja nochmal affirmiert sehen.
Ich denke ubrigens es sei nicht Taiwan sondern das andere China.


----------



## jones (5. Oktober 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues Cube mit Carbon Felgen



nunja - rahmen an sich ist schön, die weißen syntace teile gehn auch noch

aber zusammen mit den dick beklebten felgen wirkt´s, wie bereits gesagt wurde, "bischen" überladen.

sehr schön ist allerdings die bremse


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Oktober 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues Cube mit Carbon Felgen



obgleich die Farbgebung der Anbauteile einen gewissen Hauch von Exklusivität versprüht, so erscheint sie teilweise als sehr unpraktisch, besonders die bereits angesprochene weiße Sattelstütze, und Sattel.

Die gleichgroße Scheiben an Front und Heck zermürben das Bild eines 
race-lastig ausgelegten Hardtails.


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2008)

GTLightning schrieb:


> GT Lightning in Taiwan





Adri schrieb:


> GT Lightning.. auch made in Taiwan oder irr ich mich da?



wie sagte einst einer meiner chefs: wer liest hat mehr vom leben   

die alten vorpleite zaskars waren tatsächlich aus den usa. später war es dann wie bei fast allen anderen herstellern fernost.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> foto von blurringthelines Las vegas  IB 08



Das Titus finde ich aber schon sehr geil!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den Cube-Rahmen eigentlich ganz schön. Ober- und Unterrohr sehen irgendwie eckig aus, finde ich noch speziell. Auch die Zugverlegung (unter dem Oberrohr und unter den Sitzstreben) gefällt mir. Das Teil müsste man frame-only günstig kriegen, entlacken, bürsten und mit Lynskey Decals wieder aufbauen.


----------



## IF006TD517 (6. Oktober 2008)

auf das CUBE gehört eher 

JUST MARRIED drauf... wobei diese lieblose lackierung/pulverung ein scheidungsgrund ist...

und zur weißen sattelstütze: setzt man(n) oder frau sich drauf, ist sie eh nicht mehr zu sehen  -> mir gefällt die neue aerodynamische Tune Würger Hebelstellung


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Oktober 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Teil müsste man frame-only günstig kriegen, entlacken, bürsten und mit Lynskey Decals wieder aufbauen.



Was totalen Sinn macht 

Dann lieber gleich eins von der Lynskey Homepage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (6. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr den mit dem Cube?

An dem Rad sind die "Trends" des letzten Jahres vereinigt. 

Titan und Weiß, damit kriegt man beide Käuferschichten.

Der Weißtrend wurde aber meiner Ansicht nach komplett verschlafen und Modelle die jetzt rauskommen sind eigentlich zu spät dran.

Grüße


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> mir gefällt die neue aerodynamische Tune Würger Hebelstellung



Yep, das ist ein putziges Detail...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Oktober 2008)

darkdog schrieb:


> hier mal ein neues Cube mit Carbon Felgen



Zum Cube:

Das Bike ist zumindest in sich stimmig, d.h. bzgl. Teile- und Rahmendesign.  *das kann einem gefallen, muß aber nicht  *

Mir gefällt's (relativ gut).   *zumindest als Kontrastprogramm  *

Nicht jedes (Titan-)Bike muß als dezentes (Under-)Statement daherkommen.   *ja, ja bei einem Racebike schadet blingbling und hallohierbinich gar nicht*es kommt immer nur auf das richtige Maß an und das kann doch jeder für sich definieren, bitte sehr*seht es doch mal so: zumindest findet beim nächsten mißglückten AlpenX, damit einen ein Suchtrupp in den Alpen viel besser  *

Also mir gefällt es gerade wegen des konsequent-übertriebenen Stylings.  *pure Provokation  *der Sinne*dieses Cube ELITE SUPER?!*man beachte bitte sehr den Namen!!!*
*


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum man einen Titanrahmen dermaßen verunstaltet. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass mir im vorliegenden Fall auch die Basis nicht allzu gut gefällt. Ich bin einfach kein Freund von eckigen Rohren - schon gar nicht am "Hauptrahmen". Hinzu kommt, dass zumindest die Lackierung/Beschichtung des Eurobike-Ausstellungsstücks recht unsauber ausgeführt war. Zum Davonlaufen...


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde immer noch das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Hauptproblem dieses Bikes für viele hier der Cube-Schriftzug ist. Bin mir fast ziemlich sicher, wenn einer der sog. Kultrahmenbauer sowas bringen würde, würden sich die Kommentare ganz anders lesen (so im Stile von "endlich mal Mut, was anderes als die anderen zu machen"). Seltsam, von den technischen Qualitäten des Rahmens war bisher noch keine Rede...

Mir gefällt die schreiende Optik des Bikes auch nur bedingt, der Rahmen etwas dezenter aufgebaut könnte aber durchaus lecker sein. Und man kann über Cube sagen was man will: Unter den ganzen Standardrahmenlabelern (was in diesem Fall ja auch nicht zutrifft) gehören sie zu den wenigen, die sich um frisches Design und eigenständige Optik bemühen - dabei schießen sie zugegeben auch mal übers Ziel hinaus, aber ich finds trotzdem positiv.

Allerdings: Bei DEM Preis werden sie sich mit dem Gerät ordentlich in die Nesseln setzen, fürchte ich.


----------



## JDEM (6. Oktober 2008)

Der Trend mit weiß ist für mich schon lange vorbei, vorallem in Kombination mit rot oder schwarz. Wenn sie mutig gewesen wären, hätten sie einen schönen, unaufälligen Rahmen mit Cube Logo und schönen eloxierten Anbauteilen (z.B. grün) auf den Markt bringen können. So haben sie eigentlich nur das diesjährige Rad in noch hässlicher neuaufgelegt.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2008)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Der Trend mit weiß ist für mich schon lange vorbei



Wenn ich mir die diversen Vorschauen auf 2009 so anschaue, scheinen die meisten Hersteller da anderer Meinung zu sein . Aber ich gebe dir Recht: Vor 2-3 Jahren waren ein weißes Bike bzw. weiße Bauteile noch ein Blickfang, mittlerweile ist es so weit verbreitet dass es niemanden mehr vom Stuhl reißt. Quasi die dritte Standardfarbe neben schwarz und silber.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich werde immer noch das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Hauptproblem dieses Bikes für viele hier der Cube-Schriftzug ist. Bin mir fast ziemlich sicher, wenn einer der sog. Kultrahmenbauer sowas bringen würde, würden sich die Kommentare ganz anders lesen (so im Stile von "endlich mal Mut, was anderes als die anderen zu machen"). Seltsam, von den technischen Qualitäten des Rahmens war bisher noch keine Rede...
> 
> Mir gefällt die schreiende Optik des Bikes auch nur bedingt, der Rahmen etwas dezenter aufgebaut könnte aber durchaus lecker sein.



Irgendwie trifftst Du es und doch wieder nicht 

Andere Hersteller schmücken sich ja auch mit Fremdzulieferern was Titan angeht, aber trotz hochwertigster Ausstattung hat Cube das Bike leider optisch so vollkommen dem restlichen Programm angepasst, daß es aus weiterer Entfernung auch für ein deutlich günstigeres Modell gehalten werden könnte...
Den Rahmen kriegt man 1:1 nur mit etwas schöneren Detaillösungen ja auch von Lynskey direkt (mal von anderen schönen und deutlich günstigeren Lynskey zugelieferten Rahmen wie z.B. dem OnOne abgesehen).
Serotta, Titus, IF oder Baum lackieren die Titan Bikes ja durchaus aus, aber (wenn der Kunde nicht gerade die Pimp my Ride Lackierung wählt) deutlich stilvoller und passender. Der Reiz der eckigen Rohre geht für mich so total flöten.
Der große weisse Cube schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr, der Elite am Oberrohr dann sähe es bedeutend edler aus und die weissen Anbauteile würden auch deutlich weniger überladen wirken...


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Andere Hersteller schmücken sich ja auch mit Fremdzulieferern was Titan angeht, aber trotz hochwertigster Ausstattung hat Cube das Bike leider optisch so vollkommen dem restlichen Programm angepasst, daß es aus weiterer Entfernung auch für ein deutlich günstigeres Modell gehalten werden könnte...



Das stimmt. Nennt sich corporate identity bzw corporate design, macht jede große Firma so. Ich glaube hier prallen zwei unterschiedliche Sichtweisen aufeinander. Cube denkt sich: "Wir haben den Mut, als eher Günstiganbieter ein edles und exorbitant teures Bike auf den Markt zu bringen, sind von unserer Qualität und der Zugkraft unseres Namens überzeugt und scheuen uns deshalb nicht, zu zeigen, dass dieses Bike von uns ist." Alle hier denken: "Wenn man nicht sofort erkennen würde, dass es ein Cube ist, wäre es viel geiler, da fehlt einfach der Flair eines klangvollen Namens". Oder so ähnlich .

Auf jeden Fall hat dieses Bike - auch aufgrund der polarisierenden Optik - schon mal wesentlich mehr Seele, als die verwechselbaren Rahmen der Konkurrenz - sprich die Titanrahmen anderer Massenmarken wie Radon oder Bulls. Die sehen nämlich abgesehen von den Aufklebern tatsächlich alle gleich aus. Dass er - technische Spezifikationen beiseite gelassen - nicht mit einem Moots oder Eriksen konkurrieren kann ist eh klar, dafür fehlt auch das custommade-Flair.

Ein Ziel hat Cube auf jeden Fall schon mal erreich: Man redet über sie .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. Oktober 2008)

das Ganze hat den Sex eines Volkswagen Phaeton... so´n Auto faehrt kein normaler Mensch freiwillig.


----------



## JDEM (6. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Alle hier denken: "Wenn man nicht sofort erkennen würde, dass es ein Cube ist, wäre es viel geiler, da fehlt einfach der Flair eines klangvollen Namens". Oder so ähnlich .



Nein, man soll ruhig sehen, dass es ein Cube ist, aber das optische Konzept stimmt einfach nicht. 

Die Anbauteile und Decals sind einfach zu bunt, da kommt der Rahmen einfach nicht zur Geltung.
Viel geiler wäre es doch, wenn man nicht direkt sieht, dass es ein Cube ist und beim näheren betrachten hat man ein "Aha-Erlebnis" und sieht das hier ein Designer Geschmack bewiesen hat. Wäre meiner Meinung nach viel interessanter.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> das Ganze hat den Sex eines Volkswagen Phaeton... so´n Auto faehrt kein normaler Mensch freiwillig.



word!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2008)

kinders... konzentriert euch mal auf das wesentliche!
das rad ist gut ausgestattet. wem das weise zeug net gefaellt... sollte nicht sooo das problem sein DAS rutner zu bekommen. dann hat man auch ein schlichtes, gescheites und vor allem preiswertes titan rad.
ABER wer von euch wuerde gerne eine carbong felge auf dem mtb fahren? ich wuerde bei jedem durchschlag weinen wenn ich eine 600euro carbong felge fahren wuerde (die nicht mal wirklich leichter ist als die 100euro alu...)


----------



## cluso (7. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> vor allem preiswertes titan rad.



Na ja, darüber lässt sich streiten.


Aber, hab mir das Rad auf der Eurobike angeschaut. Der Rahmen sieht wirklich lecker aus. Das Weiß stört in sofern nicht, das man es ja runterstrahlen kann, dann ist er wieder schön dezent. 

Die Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls um Klassen besser als das verunglückte Modell aus italienischen Händen.

Aber jetzt bitte wieder Bilder und nicht nur über das Cube diskutieren, gibt noch so schöne Sachen.


----------



## hardflipper (7. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> das Ganze hat den Sex eines Volkswagen Phaeton... so´n Auto faehrt kein normaler Mensch freiwillig.



Es fährt auch kein normaler Mensch Titanrahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezzä__ (7. Oktober 2008)

> Es fährt auch kein normaler Mensch Titanrahmen!



GENAU!! denn normal ist langweilig!! und das ist kein Titanrahmen!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dann hat man auch ein ... vor allem preiswertes titan rad.



Hm, nach meinem Empfinden hat der von Cube vorgesehene Preis i.H.v. EUR 8.499,- nicht unbedingt Schnäppchencharakter. Aber ok, das mag der eine oder andere natürlich abweichend bewerten...

Vielleicht kann man ja auch mit dem Cube-Händler seines Vertrauens einen ansprechenden Gesamtpreis für ein MTB und ein Rennrad aushandeln? Ich erinnere mich da gerade an ein Cube-Titan-Rennerle, welches anlässlich der Eurobike mit EUR 9.999,- ausgepreist wurde...


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hm, nach meinem Empfinden hat der von Cube vorgesehene Preis i.H.v. EUR 8.499,- nicht unbedingt Schnäppchencharakter. Aber ok, das mag der eine oder andere natürlich abweichend bewerten...



Für das Super HPT mit einem Rahmen aus 3-fach konifiziertem 6AL/4V Titan. Weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt anderswo einen so aufwändig gefertigten Titanrahmen gibt (ok ok, bei Lynskey natürlich) und was der dann kostet. Dazu edelste Bestückung, da ist der Preis schon fast nachvollziehbar. Ob man bereit ist, für ein HT mit Cube-Schriftzug und ohne Maßrahmen-Option so viel Geld hinzulegen ist ne andere Frage. Ich denke, die "normalen" Titanbikes werden sich ganz ordentlich verkaufen, aber mit diesen superteuren Edelteilen wird Cube auf die Nase fallen. Da wollen sie im Revier der Edelrahmenbauer wildern, und da zählt Image und Exklusivität mehr als alles andere.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Oktober 2008)

jetzt nimm mal das rad ohne die carbong felgen (die will doch nicht wirklich jemand), DANN kann man weiter reden.


----------



## cluso (7. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Für das Super HPT mit einem Rahmen aus 3-fach konifiziertem 6AL/4V Titan. Weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt anderswo einen so aufwändig gefertigten Titanrahmen gibt (ok ok, bei Lynskey natürlich) und was der dann kostet. Dazu edelste Bestückung, da ist der Preis schon fast nachvollziehbar.



Bist sicher das das 6/4 Titan ist?

Dachte nach der Einstellung der Reynoldsrohrsätze ist Essig mit 6/4 bei den Rohren (zumindest bei den nahtlosen).


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Für das Super HPT mit einem Rahmen aus 3-fach konifiziertem 6AL/4V Titan.



Yep, das oben wiederholt gezeigte Radl... 

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass mir mal erläutert wurde, dass sich 6Al-4V hervorragend als Material für Ausfallenden u.ä. eignet. Hinsichtlich der Rahmenrohre sei hingegen eher 3Al-2,5V zu bevorzugen. Ist diese Aussage inzwischen überholt? 



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt anderswo einen so aufwändig gefertigten Titanrahmen gibt (ok ok, bei Lynskey natürlich) und was der dann kostet.



Das ist mir offen gestanden auch nicht bekannt. Lynskey selbst bietet als 26"-MTB übrigens offiziell nur das M230 für USD 2.295,- an. Bei den Rennrädern kostet das R230 ebenfalls USD 2.295,-, während dass dem hier in Rede stehenden Cube möglicherweise vergleichbare R430 (bei welchem ebenfalls 6Al-4V als Rahmenmaterial zum Einsatz kommt) für USD 3.995,- zu haben ist.


----------



## zingel (7. Oktober 2008)

das Design find ich super! 

weiss fand ich schon vor dem Trend geil und das wird sich auch nach dem Verschwinden nicht ändern. Zusammen mit dem goldgrau schimmernden Titan find ich's sehr passend. Wenn Indy Fab mal sowas anbietet kriegt meiner mal ne Überholung


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Bist sicher das das 6/4 Titan ist?
> 
> Dachte nach der Einstellung der Reynoldsrohrsätze ist Essig mit 6/4 bei den Rohren (zumindest bei den nahtlosen).



Zumindest laut Cube-HP ist das so. Das mit den Rohren hatte ich auch so in Erinnerung und das scheint wohl auch zu stimmen: Die "Rahmenrohre" sind aus  verschweißten Blechen  (dadurch wird wohl auch die Konifizierung möglich).



Blumenthal schrieb:


> während dass dem hier in Rede stehenden Cube möglicherweise vergleichbare R430 (bei welchem ebenfalls 6Al-4V als Rahmenmaterial zum Einsatz kommt) für USD 3.995,- zu haben ist.



Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Preis wie leider üblich in etwa 1:1 in Euro übersetzt wurde, da sind wir bei 4000 Euro nur für den Rahmen. Dazu die Carbonlaufräder, die als Endverbraucherpreis auch bei 2000 Euro liegen, sind schon 6000, dann noch die ganzen anderen Edelparts... kommt schon hin. Ist aber objektiv betrachtet natürlich völliger Wahnsinn.


----------



## homrich (7. Oktober 2008)

@cluso-Blumental: Crisp z.B. verwendet für den Rahmen 3AL/2.5V-Titanium und für die Ausfallenden und andere hochbelastete Teile 6AL/4V-Ti. Meines Wissens wird das heute von den meisten Herstellern so gemacht.


----------



## hardflipper (7. Oktober 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> GENAU!! denn normal ist langweilig!! und das ist kein Titanrahmen!!



So war´s gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

FOOOOOOTOOOOOOOS ! ! ! 

das ist hier eine gallerie und wenn ich noch ein paar mal CUBE lesen muss, kriege ich ausschlag...


----------



## cluso (7. Oktober 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> @cluso-Blumental: Crisp z.B. verwendet für den Rahmen 3AL/2.5V-Titanium und für die Ausfallenden und andere hochbelastete Teile 6AL/4V-Ti. Meines Wissens wird das heute von den meisten Herstellern so gemacht.



Stimmt, das ist auch mein Informationsstand.

Mir gings um die Rohre, hab mich gewundert warum und wie Lynsky 6/4 Rohre anbietet, aber wenn es verschweißte Bleche sind erklärt das schon mal vieles.


----------



## jörgl (7. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> FOOOOOOTOOOOOOOS ! ! !
> 
> das ist hier eine gallerie und wenn ich noch ein paar mal CUBE lesen muss, kriege ich ausschlag...



O.k. bevor Du kollabierst, meine Cyclocross-Baustelle 

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/199736]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Oktober 2008)

Lecker, lecker, lecker... 

Ok, bis auf die Kurbel und den Laufradsatz vielleicht...


P.S. Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?


----------



## oldman (7. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm, diese Laufraeder, hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

danke ! das tut gut ! ein guter mix aus klassischen teile (flite, h2o, king) und neuem - sehr gelungen (bis jetzt ;-)! 

den lrs fährst du mit disc? wie hast du das denn hinbekommen?


----------



## gaudio (7. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> FOOOOOOTOOOOOOOS ! ! !
> 
> das ist hier eine gallerie und wenn ich noch ein paar mal CUBE lesen muss, kriege ich ausschlag...



Hier das Foto eines Paketes, welches mich nun einige Zeit beschäftigen wird ;-)







 

Wird nun als Ersatz für den "GAUDIO"-Rahmen montiert... ;-) Von wegen Opa-Rahmens (relativ kurzes Oberrohr).


----------



## versus (7. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm... schöne beschäftigung! mehr davon.


----------



## Fezzä__ (7. Oktober 2008)

Richtig!! AUSPACKEN, fotografieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Lai (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Kurze Frage wo ihr grad' bei Rohren seit: Welche Rohrsätze verwendet Rewel denn eigentlich und wo kommen die her? Sind die konifiziert?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Hier das Foto eines Paketes, welches mich nun einige Zeit beschäftigen wird ;-)



Serotta   *geb Dir 3,50 Euro dafür  * wie wär's*viel Spaß damit bzw. erst mal beim Aufbau*nimm aber doch bitte andere Teile als beim Gaudio*thx*

Wo haste denn das schöne Teil her???


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Oktober 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> O.k. bevor Du kollabierst, meine Cyclocross-Baustelle
> 
> http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/199736]
> 
> [/URL]



Für 'ne Baustelle sieht das schon recht ordentlich aus. *nur die Felgen - auch wenn teuer - gefallen mir überhaupt nicht*


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Lecker, lecker, lecker...
> 
> Ok, bis auf die Kurbel und den Laufradsatz vielleicht...
> 
> ...



 nehme zu 100% an ne KOCMO


----------



## jörgl (7. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nehme zu 100% an ne KOCMO



Genau.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Oktober 2008)

@Don Trailo: An Kocmo hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Ich war mir aber nicht sicher...

@Jörgl: Wie ist es denn um die Verarbeitungsqualität bestellt? Schauen die Schweißnähte passabel aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (7. Oktober 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Serotta   *geb Dir 3,50 Euro dafür  * wie wär's*viel Spaß damit bzw. erst mal beim Aufbau*nimm aber doch bitte andere Teile als beim Gaudio*thx*
> 
> Wo haste denn das schöne Teil her???



Ja, bin schon am umstellen der Teile für das Serotta... muß mal sehen, welches Teil nun an welchen Rahmen kommt. Erst werde ich aber den YBB fertigstellen, der hat die älteren Rechte ;-)

Den Rahmen habe ich aus der französischen Bucht


----------



## jörgl (7. Oktober 2008)

Naja.... an das Niveau von Moots kommen sie nicht ran. Aber ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, daß ein makelloses Finish nicht alles ist.....


----------



## gaudio (7. Oktober 2008)

Finde das CC schön, auch die Felgen, wenn die auch wenig Sinn machen. Aber muß alles Sinn machen???


----------



## Beefcity (7. Oktober 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Es fährt auch kein normaler Mensch Titanrahmen!



Mach mal langsam Hardflipper.Titanliebhaber sind alle normal.Unnormal sind alle anderen


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> O.k. bevor Du kollabierst, meine Cyclocross-Baustelle



Wie wurde von Don Trailo mal gesagt? Grosses Kino!

Mein Beileid für die Probleme (habe davon gelesen). Hoffentlich entschädigt Dich dann das Resultat, wenns denn mal fertig ist. Ich finde es superschön. Auch die Räder und die Kurbel gefallen mir. Wirklich erste Sahne!  

...

Na ja, wie ich schon früher bei den Bildern von Rahmen/Gabel/Vorbau/Sattelstütze geschrieben habe, steht mir persönlich zu oft MOOTS auf dem Rad. Da würde ich persönlich etwas reduzieren. Auch auf den Rädern würde ich wohl versuchen, den Aufkleber "MARK 1" zu entfernen. Den Flaschenhalter würde ich ev. auch noch tauschen. Rot ja, doch der Ringle ist mir etwas zu klobig. Wie gesagt, das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Du bist Herr dieser Dinge!


----------



## cluso (8. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Ja, bin schon am umstellen der Teile für das Serotta... muß mal sehen, welches Teil nun an welchen Rahmen kommt. Erst werde ich aber den YBB fertigstellen, der hat die älteren Rechte ;-)
> 
> Den Rahmen habe ich aus der französischen Bucht



Zeig doch mal mehr Bilder von.


----------



## hardflipper (8. Oktober 2008)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Mach mal langsam Hardflipper.Titanliebhaber sind alle normal.Unnormal sind alle anderen



Dann bin ich ja doch normal 

Mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Merlin Update hier rein!


----------



## gaudio (8. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal mehr Bilder von.



...ach, ich habe doch nur Baustellen! An jedem Bike fehlt mir (mindestens) ein Bauteil ;-(
...auch von wegen tauschen.

Traurig, aber wahr: Fahren tue ich derzeit nur mein Bad Boy (Alu-) Dings. Sorry

Werde mich bemühen, die Teile möglichst schnell zusammen zu bringen!!!

Weiß jemand, wo man die Hydraulikleitungen für die Disc`s nachkaufen kann? Beim Einziehen kam es da zu einem unberuhigenden Knick ;-(
Bräuchte ne 6mm-Leitung


----------



## IF006TD517 (8. Oktober 2008)

zur abwechslung mal wieder ein "neues" bild (kein zitat etc...) in die TITANIUM-Gallerie...

ti terra - paduano - 4T bikes ( http://www.4t-bikes.com )... denke auf bestellung gibts bei allen die durchgehende stütze und den identen look...


----------



## IF006TD517 (8. Oktober 2008)

und noch ein flair- & seelenloses, aber leistbares titanbike ohne kultur und geschichte   ..... jaja gemein....

enigma (http://www.enigmabikes.com)










3D Ansicht des Rahmens: http://www.enigmabikes.com/ego_edited/sample/ego.swf


Titan wächst wohl an den Bäumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (8. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> Titan wächst wohl an den Bäumen...



Ach was, es muss nur wieder ein neuer Trend her. Alu ist out, Carbon hat mittlerweile jeder, mehr Federweg und immer neue Bikegattungen geht langsam auch nicht mehr - Moment mal, da war doch noch dieses sagenumwitterte Material, für das Leute Unsummen ausgeben... nee nicht Carbon, das andere...


----------



## gaudio (8. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> zur abwechslung mal wieder ein "neues" bild (kein zitat etc...) in die TITANIUM-Gallerie...
> 
> ti terra - paduano - 4T bikes ( http://www.4t-bikes.com )... denke auf bestellung gibts bei allen die durchgehende stütze und den identen look...



Stimmt: Durchgehendes Rohr + 50 EUR, Rahmen 930 EUR... zu teuer für NoName!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> - Moment mal, da war doch noch dieses sagenumwitterte Material, für das Leute Unsummen ausgeben... nee nicht Carbon, das andere...


TEAKHOLZ ETWA??


----------



## Catsoft (8. Oktober 2008)

Titanal? Boralyn?


----------



## Sumpfreiter (8. Oktober 2008)

Kryptonit?? Fragen wir doch einmal Supie!


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfram? Zirconium? Hafnium?


----------



## CSB (8. Oktober 2008)

Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung....Beryllium natürlich.


----------



## Gorth (8. Oktober 2008)

Einsteinium, hält locker!

Wann gibts die ersten Titanrahmen bei Bornmann für 600 Öcken?


----------



## oldman (8. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, die Stimmen waren laut, es hat mich umher getrieben und wie immer in solchen Momenten kommt es zu Begegnungen der dritten Art.
> So auch dieses Mal..... Völlig unerwartet fand sich in der Unendlichkeit des www ein einsamer Verkäufer, der ein titanes Rähmchen feil bot.
> 
> Bin mir recht sicher, dass hier kaum einer das Teil kennt, auch wenn es einer grossen Schmiede entstammt. Der Rahmen war seiner Zeit voraus, war/ist für 125mm Gabeln ausgelegt, akzeptiert auch etwas mehr.
> Hat fette, aber doch filigrane Verstärkungen.... scheee isser.




Tracking

Shipment status: 

08/10/2008	09:32:00	Glasgow	Departure from depot

noch 2-3 Mal schlafen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Frei nach Loriot: "Ein Rewel, ein Rewel":





Carcassonne schrieb:


> Eine alte Shimano M900. Selbst abgebeizt, poliert und dann titanfarben eloxieren lassen. T.A. Specialites Kettenblätter, Tiso Alu Kettenblattschrauben und Middleburn Titan Kurbelschrauben mit integriertem Abzieher



Gerade am Anfang des Threads hier entdeckt: Also ich persönlich finde viele alte Kurbeln vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel schöner als die neuen.  *so ist das*

Echt tolle, d.h. ästhetische Kombi hast Du da geschaffen.  *Glückwunsch*muß eben doch nicht immer Aerozine, XTR, Clavicula, etc. sein*wirkt auf mich viel edler *

Zeigt mal zwischendurch Eure alten Kurbelkunstwerke am Titanbike, bitte. *danke schön*

@oldman
Die ersten Litespeed Fotos sind schon sehr vielversprechend. *bin gespannt*





oldman schrieb:


> noch 2-3 Mal schlafen....


kannst Du überhaupt noch schlafen, hm*


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

das is doch ne XTR Kurbel!?  Die gute alte M-900
Hmm, die Rewel Stütze is lecker, eine Sünde wert...

Hat mal jemand nen Erfahrungsbericht zu der Sattelstütze? Merkt man was vom angeblich höheren Komfort von Titan an der Stütze?
Danke!


----------



## Adri (8. Oktober 2008)

Das sagt er auch.. M900.

PS: 4T Bikes kommt aus Lithuania..


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Oktober 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand nen Erfahrungsbericht zu der Sattelstütze? Merkt man was vom angeblich höheren Komfort von Titan an der Stütze?
> Danke!



si naturalmente
bei geringen Durchmessern merkst du schon was.... doch wenn Durchmesser von 31.6 etc die Wahl bestimmen, zweifle ich an der flexibilität der Stütze......
@oldman
 schlaf noch gut


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Oktober 2008)

Da hilft dann nur eine Reduzierhülse, damit man dünnere Sattelstützen fahren kann.  *schlaf gut & träum schön, Don Trailo*


----------



## versus (8. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Tracking
> 
> Shipment status:
> 
> ...



und gleich meldung machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

das is ja grad das schöne an der Rewel Stütze, dass man die in 31,6 mm kriegt...


----------



## oldman (9. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> und gleich meldung machen



waehrend ich meinen Schoenheitsschlaf abgehalten habe, hat das Kitsuma richtig km gemacht.... ist von Glasgow bis London gekommen!

09/10/2008	05:40:00	London Colney	Departed O/B Gateway


----------



## hardflipper (9. Oktober 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung....Beryllium natürlich.



Wieso die rolleyes? Das Zeug ist richtig geil! Zugfestigkeit wie Stahl und eine geringere Dichte als Alu!!! Das ist DER Leichtbauwerkstoff schlechthin! 

Leider ist das zeug Giftig.... In der Formel 1 wurde es vor nicht allzu langer Zeit verboten....


----------



## CSB (9. Oktober 2008)

Die "Rolleyes" bezogen sich auf die Ahnungslosigkeit der Anderen, wenn auch nicht ernst gemeinten Posts




> Zugfestigkeit wie Stahl und eine geringere Dichte als Alu!!!



Aber nur als Reinstoff. In einer gut zu verarbeitenden Legierung (Beryllium chemisch gebunden, daher "unschädlich") wirds wohl deutlich schwerer und weniger zugfest sein.
Reines Beryllium ist zudem relativ hart und spröde also nicht unbedingt das beste Material für Rahmenbau...keine Ahnung wie's mit der Schweißbarkeit aussieht...



> Leider ist das zeug Giftig....



Giftig ist ziemlich untertrieben. Beryllium ist schon in geringsten Dosen hochgradig Krebserregend...und wer hat schon Lust im Schutzanzug und mit Atemmaske biken zu gehen 


.


----------



## Rutil (12. Oktober 2008)

Nein, es ist technisch nicht unbedingt nötig, dieses Teil aus Titan herzustellen. Ja, es ist steif genug. Nein, das Bier schmeckt auch nicht anders. Trotzdem will ich es nicht mehr missen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2008)

Um auch nochmal Bildchen zu bringen...
Andere User hatten das Thema schonmal angeschnitten, aber weiß mittlerweile jemand ob Charge die Titanrahmen selber herstellt oder wer die im Auftrag herstellt?


----------



## Adri (12. Oktober 2008)

Charge in Uk?? Die sind made in Russia, ich habe davon einige jahren her was gelesen in Singletrack.UK.
Konnte sein das sie in den zwischenseit nach Taiwan oder China gehen, aber sie machen kein titan frames bei Charge selbst.


----------



## omega1848 (12. Oktober 2008)

Nö, die werden in Taiwan produziert und zusammen gebaut, und zwar von Tange direkt...(sind auch Tange Rohre ;-) ).

Grüße


----------



## Adri (12. Oktober 2008)

Also sie sind nach Taiwan gegangen .


----------



## Adri (12. Oktober 2008)

So sah de titanreserve in 2005 aus.. 






also wohin deine titanrohren auch kommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Um auch nochmal Bildchen zu bringen...
> Andere User hatten das Thema schonmal angeschnitten, aber weiß mittlerweile jemand ob Charge die Titanrahmen selber herstellt oder wer die im Auftrag herstellt?



egal... ihre stahl und titanframes finde ich schön,doch 999 pfund ist auch nicht preiswert....


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> waehrend ich meinen Schoenheitsschlaf abgehalten habe, hat das Kitsuma richtig km gemacht.... ist von Glasgow bis London gekommen!
> 
> 09/10/2008	05:40:00	London Colney	Departed O/B Gateway




 schon in deinen händen??


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder was qualitatives...

ist mir heute per post zugestellt worden - ich gebs nicht zurück!!!

nur woher das kommt...? hmm???

und... gezittert hab ich beim fotomachen... jetzt wird der freie tag für zusammenbauen verbraucht...


----------



## jever98 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade einen 'Auftrag' bekommen, ein Bike zusammenzustellen und aufzubauen- herrlich! Das Geld von jemand Anderem ausgeben und ein schoenes Bike basteln .

Es wird ein 29er Titan Hardtail, geared, aus China - habe mit den ordentliche Erfahrungen gemacht. 1-2 Fragen, bei denen Ihr mir vielleicht helfen koenntet, wuerde mich freuen:

- Vom Finish her kenne ich gebuerstet und sandgestrahlt. Hat jemand evtl Bilder davon, wie shotpeened und satiniert im Vergleich aussehen?

- Bei der Akzentfarbe tendiere ich gerade zu Hope Blau (Steuersatz, Naben, Sattelklemme) - hat jemand evtl Bilder von einem Ti Bike mit blauen Anbauteilen?

Danke schonmal und Gruss,

Jever


----------



## gaudio (13. Oktober 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gerade einen 'Auftrag' bekommen, ein Bike zusammenzustellen und aufzubauen- herrlich! Das Geld von jemand Anderem ausgeben und ein schoenes Bike basteln .



...ich auch, muß auch langsam meinen Bestand an NoName-TITAN-Rahmen herunterfahren ;-)


----------



## gaudio (13. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


>



Keith Erikson? Na, dann Prost und viel Spaß mit dem tollen Teil!!!


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Keith Erikson? Na, dann Prost ...:



dann wärs ja wirklich ein fake...

ich hab meinen von KENT Eriksen... hoffentlich


----------



## oldman (13. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schon in deinen händen??



heute morgen hies es dann: the eagle has landed.

heute abend, kurz nach dem sandmaennchen, wenn unsere kleine kroete im bett ist, da geht's dann in die katakomben...


----------



## tho.mas (13. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> mal wieder was qualitatives...
> 
> ist mir heute per post zugestellt worden - ich gebs nicht zurück!!!
> 
> ...



Das kommt davon, wenn man sein Bike vor der Grundschule abstellt, die Kids kritzeln sofort darauf rum. 
Wenn deine Hände wieder ruhiger sind, mach' doch mal ein großes Foto, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (13. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> dann wärs ja wirklich ein fake...
> 
> ich hab meinen von KENT Eriksen... hoffentlich



...jaja!


----------



## dominik_sp (13. Oktober 2008)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Nö, die werden in Taiwan produziert und zusammen gebaut, und zwar von Tange direkt...(sind auch Tange Rohre ;-) ).
> 
> Grüße




So ist es, immerhin nenne ich so ein Teil mein eigen 

Edit: Hoppla, da hab ich wohl vergessen eine Seite weiter zu klicken *g*


----------



## kodak (13. Oktober 2008)

@all
hatte hier nicht schon jemand nach dem 600,- Titanrahmen gerufen ... bei 699,- sind wir schon einmal angelangt ...
schlimm, schlimm ... wo soll das hinfuehren ????

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/popup_image.php?pID=434&osCsid=8qsam4oeirnstv7a4e32i9peq3

Zum Glueck sieht man dann so feine nette Sachen wie das Kent Eriksen oder das Litespeed vom Oldman ... man freut sich das Gesamtwerk zu sehen


----------



## Adri (13. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> mal wieder was qualitatives...
> 
> ist mir heute per post zugestellt worden - ich gebs nicht zurück!!!
> 
> ...



Ich finde die schweissnahte nicht so schön egal wie es beim Moots wäre..auf jedenfall nicht auf diesem photo..macht sich ein bisschen knackig an in die kurve


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. Oktober 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> Ich finde die schweissnahte nicht so schön egal wie es beim Moots wäre..auf jedenfall nicht auf diesem photo..macht sich ein bisschen knackig an in die kurve



richtig... nur das das rohr auf meinen wunsch auch so gebogen/ovalisiert wurde  vor allem... das sitzrohr ist kein 34,9 er und bei den oversize tubes die kent verwendet... naja... auskennen sollt' man sich schon...

hier noch was...













auf dem großen bild könnte man noch ein detail erkennen, dass untypisch ist... kent macht wirklich alles was man verlangt ( und zahlt  )


----------



## jörgl (13. Oktober 2008)

Adri schrieb:


> ..macht sich ein bisschen knackig an in die kurve



Tja, wahrscheinlich hat er zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt niesen müssen......

By the way......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/203211]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adri (13. Oktober 2008)

=> IF006TD517 : das seht schon besser aus.. hat vielleicht zu tun mit dem blickwinkel und dem lichteinfall..
=> jorgl : klasse... Brad Bingham ?


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> auf dem großen bild könnte man noch ein detail erkennen, dass untypisch ist... kent macht wirklich alles was man verlangt ( und zahlt  )


 das hoffe ich doch das er für dollaros auch sonderwünsche macht


----------



## IF006TD517 (14. Oktober 2008)

jepp...  !!! milllllimmmmetergenau... !! hätte ich mir nicht gedacht ! 

das bike ist schon fertig aber der passende laufradsatz braucht noch 14 tage und mit dem lfs meines dahingeschiedenen IF's gibts keine fotos 

industry nine lässt auf sich warten... und kupfer haben die LEIDER nicht mehr im programm... schade.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2008)

@IF006TD517
was ist den mit deinem IF passiert? was ging flöten?


----------



## IF006TD517 (14. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @IF006TD517
> was ist den mit deinem IF passiert? was ging flöten?



ohne WORTE... nur Tränen


----------



## jever98 (14. Oktober 2008)

@IF - das ist nicht zu reparieren? Ist ja sch.....

Ueberhaupt wunderts mich, dass so viele Titanrahmen ohne wechselbares Schaltauge verhoekert werden. Bei den Preisen fuer die Rahmen ist das doch etwas riskant, oder? Bei meinem Renner find ichs nicht so schlimm, aber sonst....

Gruss
Jever


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2008)

ab damit und ein seeehr stylischen single speed draus machen... 

das ist ein ZEICHEN!


----------



## IF006TD517 (14. Oktober 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> @IF - das ist nicht zu reparieren?



in der tat.

version 1: zum shop deines vertrauens und schaltauge zurückbiegen lassen

version 2: retour zu IF - das dropout ! wird durchgeschnitten und ein teil-drop out wieder angeschwitzt = eine naht bleibt (wie die narbe von harry potthead) bzw. eine naht zusätzlich... kein glaskugelstrahlen etc... 

version 3: retour zu IF das gesamte dropout wird abgesäbelt und einfach ein neues draufgebruzelt & glaskugelstrahlen = wie neu

ich denke die entscheidung ist eindeutig... und die kommunikation mit IF hat wieder einmal gut geklappt. super infos & abwicklung - gottseidank! sofort RA nummer bekommen und nach eintreffen des rahmens bei ihnen -> mail mit infos & dauer etc...   

und zum zeitvertreib hab ich das KE bekommen... 

-> was die NICHT-austauschbaren ausfaller angeht. ich sag nur: selber schuld - ich wollte genau diese  , daher trage ich auch das risiko...

@nopain-nogain:  GEBT MIR EIN PISS-OFF.... das ist mein traum one-gear !!!! 

naja... das Kent hat eh slider ...


----------



## Adri (14. Oktober 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> @IF - das ist nicht zu reparieren? Ist ja sch.....
> Gruss
> Jever



Genau dasselbe hat mein Hilset frame ab fabrik.. das haben wir auf 800 grad aufgewarmt und recht gebogen.. ein halber stunde arbeit beim specialist..


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Oktober 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> GEBT MIR EIN PISS-OFF....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (15. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


>



Was für ein Bild.

Geil....neues Hintergrundbild.

Danke


----------



## damonsta (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich muss nächstes Jahr umziehen. Hier ist nicht genug Platz für all die Bikes!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. Oktober 2008)

Dann verkauf doch vllt. 2 von Deiner Rocky Mountain-Familie.  *3 sind bekanntlich 1er zu viel*


----------



## hardflipper (16. Oktober 2008)

@ boris.

Wie jetzt, auch auf den Ti-Tripp gekommen?

Ich bin on fire, weiß nur noch nicht was...


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Oktober 2008)

@cluso: Nichts zu danken. Ich habe auf meiner Festplatte noch ein weiteres Bild des Ensembles entdeckt. Die Fotos waren früher auf der Homepage von Phil Wood zu finden. Inzwischen ist dies jedoch offenbar leider nicht mehr der Fall...


----------



## damonsta (18. Oktober 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> @ boris.
> 
> Wie jetzt, auch auf den Ti-Tripp gekommen?
> 
> Ich bin on fire, weiß nur noch nicht was...



Warum "jetzt"?


----------



## Litespeed 73 (18. Oktober 2008)

Litespeed CX:


----------



## kona86 (18. Oktober 2008)

REWEL:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=362888


----------



## Rutil (18. Oktober 2008)

@Litespeed73: Eines dieser Räder, zu denen mir nur eines einfällt: traumhaft und stimmig.

Das Thema Sitzrohrinnendurchmesser hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Da es ja so gut wie (oder überhaupt) keine Rohre mit vernünftigem Innendurchmesser gibt, muss jeder Hersteller da irgendwie tricksen. Moots schweisst einen Ring mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser an das restliche Sitzrohr dran (klingt blöd formuliert, aber ihr wisst, was ich meine, diese Naht rund ums Rohr unterm Knotenpunkt OR-Sitzstreben), Seven klebt eine Carbonhülse ein, mein Merlin hat eine Hülse eingeschweisst. Also nahm ich die Stützenklemmung meines Lynskey ab, und nun weiss ichs: Sie verwenden eine Hülse, die den Durchmesser auf 31,6 reduziert. Wäre interessant, welche Vor- und Nachteile die verschiedenen Lösungen haben. Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Titangemeinde,
hier ein Bild meines Titan MTB???
...................................................
wie fügt man ein Bild ein??

würde mich über einen Tip freuen 

LG

Botti


----------



## gaudio (19. Oktober 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> @Litespeed73: Eines dieser Räder, zu denen mir nur eines einfällt: traumhaft und stimmig.
> 
> Das Thema Sitzrohrinnendurchmesser hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Da es ja so gut wie (oder überhaupt) keine Rohre mit vernünftigem Innendurchmesser gibt, muss jeder Hersteller da irgendwie tricksen. Moots schweisst einen Ring mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser an das restliche Sitzrohr dran (klingt blöd formuliert, aber ihr wisst, was ich meine, diese Naht rund ums Rohr unterm Knotenpunkt OR-Sitzstreben), Seven klebt eine Carbonhülse ein, mein Merlin hat eine Hülse eingeschweisst. Also nahm ich die Stützenklemmung meines Lynskey ab, und nun weiss ichs: Sie verwenden eine Hülse, die den Durchmesser auf 31,6 reduziert. Wäre interessant, welche Vor- und Nachteile die verschiedenen Lösungen haben. Ideen?



...die "geilste" Nicht-Lösung hat REWEL: Die haben so unsauber geschweißt (überall Grate), dass Sattelstützen ohne Schrammen nur zu versenken sind, indem man zuvor ein Reduzierrohr einrammt, der den Schweißgrat überdeckt... so eine Schlunzerei!!!!


----------



## gaudio (19. Oktober 2008)

botti schrieb:


> Hallo Titangemeinde,
> hier ein Bild meines Titan MTB???
> ...................................................
> wie fügt man ein Bild ein??
> ...



Hochladen in Dein mtb-news-Fotoalbum, url auslesen und beim zitieren angeben


----------



## hardflipper (19. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Warum "jetzt"?



Also doch schon länger scharf auf Ti aber noch nicht umgesetzt?

Was wolltest du uns sonst mit posting # 1983  sagen?


----------



## damonsta (19. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass die Rahmen heutzutage viel zu haltbar sind. 3 Räder brauche ich bei meiner KM Leistung wirklich nicht.


----------



## Carcassonne (19. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> ...die "geilste" Nicht-Lösung hat REWEL: Die haben so unsauber geschweißt (überall Grate), dass Sattelstützen ohne Schrammen nur zu versenken sind, indem man zuvor ein Reduzierrohr einrammt, der den Schweißgrat überdeckt... so eine Schlunzerei!!!!



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Sitzrohr war sauber ausgerieben. Vielleicht hat das aber auch der Händler,  von dem ich das Rad habe, gemacht!? Daß keine Reduzierhülse verbaut ist, ist korrekt, weswegen man eine Sattelstütze mit dem exotischen Durchmesser von 31,8mm braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (19. Oktober 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein Sitzrohr war sauber ausgerieben. Vielleicht hat das aber auch der Händler,  von dem ich das Rad habe, gemacht!? Daß keine Reduzierhülse verbaut ist, ist korrekt, weswegen man eine Sattelstütze mit dem exotischen Durchmesser von 31,8mm braucht.



... habe den Rahmen direkt von REWEL. Die haben wohl festgestellt, dass da ein "kleines" Problem existent war, weshalb diese mir GRATIS eine (wirklich schöne) Reduzierhülse mit dem tollen Maß 26,8 vermacht haben (war gleich reingeklebt). Hatte noch eine TUNE-Stütze mit diesem Maß rumfliegen (zu sehen auf den älteren Bildern).

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mal eine 31,4-Stütze "reingedreht", anschliessend war die Schrott. Meine Titanstütze (31,6) mag ich jetzt nicht so schrotten...

...mal sehen, habe leider keine passende Feile.

Schade eigentlich -  aber nix, was nicht schon von den Amerikanern getoppt wurde


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2008)

Blöde Frage: Kannst du den Rahmen nicht an Rewel zurückschicken mit dem Hinweis, das bitte ordentlich zu machen? Die Rahmen sind ja nun nicht unbedingt ein Sonderangebot, da würde ich mich nicht mit irgendeiner Bastellösung zufrieden geben.


----------



## Carcassonne (20. Oktober 2008)

Das darf für den Preis nicht passieren, ganz klar. 26,8mm ist doch das alte Maß bei Stahlrahmen. Gut, da findet man noch Stützen auf dem Markt, aber eine solche dünne Stütze sieht bei einem für 31.6-31.8mm ausgelegten Sattelrohr nach nix aus, finde ich. Bei allen Rewels, die ich bis jetzt "live" (4-5 Stück) gesehen habe, habe ich noch nie eine Reduzierhülse gesehen, muß ich gestehen. Alle hatten auch die original Rewelstütze drin. Vielleicht sind die da sorgfältiger, wenn man das Rahmenset samt Stütze kauft und sie die Stütze auch selbst montieren? Trotzdem ist es natürlich sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## kodak (20. Oktober 2008)

habe ja auch ein REWEL, die Stuetze schon vorher gekauft (geschenkt bekommen), das Sattelstuetzenmass ist 31,6 (2007) und sie flutschte wie eine 1 hinein ... warum aber eine Feile? Eine Reibahle macht das viel sauberer und genauer ...

Percy


----------



## IF006TD517 (20. Oktober 2008)

die eleganteste lösung hat paduano & co...

allerdings nur aus der ferne 
und beim ersten transport (kfz, flugzeug,...) verflucht man seine entscheidung...


----------



## Jan-Ove (20. Oktober 2008)

@ litespeed 73

Dein cx ist super schön. Ich will auch eins!!!!!


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2008)

moin,

dieses WE habe ich mein Kitsuma zum ersten Mal ausgeritten. Habe vergessen, Bilder vor dem ritt zu schiessen, aber egal - die Velos gehoeren in's Gelaende.

Eigentlich ist der Aufbau recht langweilig, aber es hat ja kaum vernuenftige Komponenten in vernuenftigen Farben - schliesslich will man ja nicht wie eine bunte Schiessbude durch den Wald....

Also wurde es ein ganz stinknormaler Thomson, Hope, XO, Middleburn, GT Hadley LRS Mix. Fehlen noch vernuenftige Griffe und Pedale.
Dem Rahmen sieht man an, dass er einer sehr kleinen Serie entstammt, teilweise ist kreativ dran gebogen worden.
Sehr imposant das Sattelrohr, das sich nach unten hin vom runden in ein 10-eckiges Rohr wandelt.

Achja, es faehrt sich sehr spritzig und agil, ist aber wenig vom Titanflex zu spueren ist - mein Stahlsinglespeeder (GT Psyclone) ist erheblich komfortabler und schluckt viel mehr Schlaege weg.

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Oktober 2008)

@oldman


 sieht nach viel funn aus
 feine sache!!


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @oldman
> 
> 
> sieht nach viel funn aus
> feine sache!!



stimmt genau!


----------



## IF006TD517 (20. Oktober 2008)

ECHT FETT

wow! und neid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newsboy (20. Oktober 2008)

ich erlaube mir kurz eigenwerbung zu machen... vielleicht freuts ja jemanden. mag nicht mehr mein spot aufzubauen.

deshalb ist es hier abzugeben...
















http://kalimotxo.com/mtb/spot_brand_ssp_titanium_none.html

ansonsten einfach für die galerie.


----------



## subdiver (20. Oktober 2008)

@ oldman
Tolles Bike 
Ist es nicht ein Widerspruch, breiter Riser und keinen Sattelschnellspanner ?


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ oldman
> Tolles Bike
> Ist es nicht ein Widerspruch, breiter Riser und keinen Sattelschnellspanner ?



ja, aber der Schnellspanner ist orischinol Lajtschpied, den kann man doch nicht einfach wegmachen


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet heute auch geniales Herbstwetter und habt es genau so genossen wie ich...


















*
btw: hat jemand einen 5 mm Titan Spacer zu verkaufen??*


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2008)

@oldman: sieht lässig aus! 

mit kritik halte ich es wie feri: etwas mehr mühe bei den fotos!!!
v.a. würde mich mal eine halbwegs parallele seitenansicht interessieren.


----------



## oldman (20. Oktober 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @oldman: sieht lässig aus!
> 
> mit kritik halte ich es wie feri: etwas mehr mühe bei den fotos!!!
> v.a. würde mich mal eine halbwegs parallele seitenansicht interessieren.



jahaaaaa, mach ich, sobald es wieder hell ist und ich draussen bin


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Oktober 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> *
> btw: hat jemand einen 5 mm Titan Spacer zu verkaufen??*



Schau mal bei Bikeavenue.
Die haben welche von Atik, sind preislich auch noch im Rahmen.

Apropos...ich weiß, es ist kein King, da sich die Aerozine Kurbeln aber immer größerer Beliebtheitb erfreuen vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant:





Aerozine Titan Steuersatz


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Bikeavenue.
> Die haben welche von Atik, sind preislich auch noch im Rahmen.



Danke Dir, muss ich halt noch strahlen, aber das is ja net das problem

igitt, is der hässlich (der Steuersatz)!!


----------



## omega1848 (20. Oktober 2008)

zum Thema Rewel und Sattelszütze:
Als ich dieses Jahr mal bei Rewel zu Besuch war, erklärte mir Leo, das IMMER eine Aluhülse im Sattelrohr eingeklebt ist, um Passgenauigkeit zu garantieren und Kratzer etc. zu verhindern.
Es gab hier auch schon mal einige Bilder dazu, wo man gut die eingeklebte Hülse in einem Rewel Rahmen erkennen konnte.
Von daher bin ich jetzt etwas irritiert das dies bei einigen Rahmen nicht der Fall sein soll?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (21. Oktober 2008)

omega1848 schrieb:


> zum Thema Rewel und Sattelszütze:
> Als ich dieses Jahr mal bei Rewel zu Besuch war, erklärte mir Leo, das IMMER eine Aluhülse im Sattelrohr eingeklebt ist, um Passgenauigkeit zu garantieren und Kratzer etc. zu verhindern.
> Es gab hier auch schon mal einige Bilder dazu, wo man gut die eingeklebte Hülse in einem Rewel Rahmen erkennen konnte.
> Von daher bin ich jetzt etwas irritiert das dies bei einigen Rahmen nicht der Fall sein soll?
> Grüße



Also ich hab' keine Hülse. Dafür eine 31.8er Sattelstütze...
Bald ist ja Winterbastelzeit. Wenn ich den Bock dann auseinandergeschraubt habe, mache ich mal ein Photo...


----------



## cluso (21. Oktober 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet heute auch geniales Herbstwetter und habt es genau so genossen wie ich...



Mehr Bilder, mehr Bilder.


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> jahaaaaa, mach ich, sobald es wieder hell ist und ich draussen bin





@jesus freak:  mehr davon! rotes elox zum matten ti


----------



## botti (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungs,
wie kann ich ein Bild von meinem MTB einfügen.
Wäre sehr dankbar für eine genaue Beschreibung

LG
Botti


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2008)

1. Du klickst auf den Link "Fotos" unter Deinem Benutzernamen. 
2. Du klickst auf das Bild, welches Du reinstellen möchtest.
3. Darunter gibt es zwei Links: Großes Bild und BBCode ein-/ausblenden.
4. Den letzteren klickst Du an.
5. Es erscheinen Direktlinks zu dem Foto in unterschiedlichen Größen. Wähle einen davon aus.
6. Diesen kopierst Du in das Eingabefeld rein.
Fertig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Oktober 2008)

Bitteschön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (21. Oktober 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 1. Du klickst auf den Link "Fotos" unter Deinem Benutzernamen.
> 2. Du klickst auf das Bild, welches Du reinstellen möchtest.
> 3. Darunter gibt es zwei Links: Großes Bild und BBCode ein-/ausblenden.
> 4. Den letzteren klickst Du an.
> ...


 

Ja, und dann, wie erschein es im Forum???LG

Botti


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Oktober 2008)

Ins Eingabefeld reinschreiben kannst Du ja. Genau da gibst Du auch den Link, den Du in Schritt 5/6 kopiert hast, ein. Dann abschicken, und das Bild erscheint.
Der Link kann einfach direkt eingegeben werden, Du mußt nicht "Bild einfügen" oder irgendwelche Funktionen verwenden.

Ich bin mal so frei:




Edit: Hab Deinen Fehler gefunden. Der Link gehört nicht in das Eingabefeld unter dem Foto, das ist für Kommentare zu dem Foto gedacht. Er kommt vielmehr in das Feld, in dem Du Deine Beiträge im Thread schreibst.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Oktober 2008)

Davon abgesehen, dass diese Reifen nicht MTB-tauglich sind... Ich denke, man könnte die gefederte Sattelstütze durch breite Reifen ersetzen und diese mit wenig Luftdruck fahren. Der Komforteffekt dürfte der gleiche sein und man hätte mehr Grip. 

Die Monster-Satteltasche, der Spacerturm, der Riesendurchmesser der Steuersatzlagerschalen am schlanken Steuerrohr...


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich find's optisch auch grenzwertig, irgendwie passt da gar nichts...


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2008)

Eine andere Gabel würde meines Erachtens schon 'ne Menge bringen (bspw. Pace). Diese dann auf ein normales Maß kürzen, Sattelstütze und -tasche weg und gut is.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Oktober 2008)

Mir gefällt es auch nicht so.  *ja, relevant  *


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2008)

die kombination aus starrgabel und gummistütze fand ich schon immer fragwürdig. den rest sehe ich ähnlich wie die anderen.

was hast du denn in der tasche alles drin??? einen bremsfallschirm


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2008)

also das cube finde ich ganz nett *duck*

zum anderen... ich tippe auf den forsthighway fahrer mit bandscheibenvorfall. dann macht das sogar sinn... ansooonsten nene... aber die gabel steuersatz kombi basst ent so an den filigranen rahmen...


----------



## cluso (22. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also das cube finde ich ganz nett *duck*



*mitduck*

Ich auch. Sieht sauberer gemacht aus als das Referenzmodell auf der Eurobike.

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## damonsta (22. Oktober 2008)

Finde ich auch, ducke mit!
Hat noch einer das Gefühl dass manche Hersteller auf der EB besonders "gute" Exemplare ausstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Oktober 2008)

Da ducke ich mich doch gleich ebenfalls...

P.S. Ein 2009er Modell ist das aber nicht, oder?

P.P.S. Hm, irgendwie sieht der Rahmen schon nach einem 2009er Modell aus, aber wo ist denn das hässliche weiße Dekor geblieben?


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Da ducke ich mich doch gleich ebenfalls...
> 
> P.S. Ein 2009er Modell ist das aber nicht, oder?
> 
> P.P.S. Hm, irgendwie sieht der Rahmen schon nach einem 2009er Modell aus, aber wo ist denn das hässliche weiße Dekor geblieben?



Das ist das 2009er Modell. Den Unterschied zwischen Nevi und Lynskey kann man in meiner Galerie gut sehen. 
Hmmm. Das weiße Dekor finde ich nicht schön - also hab ich's nicht an meinem Rahmen... 
Ein kleines Schmankerl an dem Radl fehlt noch, das sollte aber binnen einer Woche aus Italien kommend hier aufschlagen.

Sollte jemand mit dem Rahmen liebäugeln, ich empfehle eine 80 mm-Gabel. Zumindest die Rock Shox Reba würde mit 100 mm zu hoch bauen. Obwohl der Rahmen auf 100 mm ausgelegt sein soll, was ich nicht bestätigen kann.


----------



## cluso (22. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Da ducke ich mich doch gleich ebenfalls...
> 
> P.S. Ein 2009er Modell ist das aber nicht, oder?
> 
> P.P.S. Hm, irgendwie sieht der Rahmen schon nach einem 2009er Modell aus, aber wo ist denn das hässliche weiße Dekor geblieben?



Es gibt ja 2 "verschiedene" Titanmodelle von Cube, einmal das einfachere von Nevi und andererseits das aufwändige von Lynsky.

Das Nevi-Cube hat die klassisch runden Rohre und die schlichtere Lackierung.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Titanfans ,

was haltet Ihr vom Cotic Soda ?!  *Expertenmeinung erwünscht*

Hat Monostay, keine V-Brake-Aufnahmen, nicht zu viele Decals, usw. *mir gefällt's *

Wer hat ErFAHRung damit, wer hat zusätzliche Infos, ...


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Es gibt ja 2 "verschiedene" Titanmodelle von Cube, einmal das einfachere von Nevi und andererseits das aufwändige von Lynsky.
> 
> Das Nevi-Cube hat die klassisch runden Rohre und die schlichtere Lackierung.



Nein. Die 2008er Modell kamen von Nevi. 2009 wird bei Lynskey gefertigt, wie man sieht. Cube hat die Kritik gehört, verstanden und richtig reagiert. Lobenswert.


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Oktober 2008)

Nach Nevi sah der Rahmen (zum Glück) in der Tat überhaupt nicht aus. Wie kommt es denn, dass Du auf das Dekor einfach verzichten konntest?


----------



## cluso (22. Oktober 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Nein. Die 2008er Modell kamen von Nevi. 2009 wird bei Lynskey gefertigt, wie man sieht. Cube hat die Kritik gehört, verstanden und richtig reagiert. Lobenswert.



Tschuldigung dann hatte ich das falsch im Kopf.

Aber es gibt doch 2 Titanrahmen, oder einmal deines mit den runden Rohren und das zugekleisterte mit den 4kantigen. Richtig.


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Oktober 2008)

@cluso: Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass beide Rahmenvarianten (rund und eckig) von Cube ausschließlich zugekleistert angeboten werden. So wurden/werden die Räder zumindest auf der Eurobike, im Katalog und auf der Homepage gezeigt...


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @cluso: Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen, dass beide Rahmenvarianten (rund und eckig) von Cube ausschließlich zugekleistert angeboten werden. So wurden/werden die Räder zumindest auf der Eurobike, im Katalog und auf der Homepage gezeigt...



Jo, stimmt schon. Die Rahmen gibt es nur zugekleistert zu kaufen. Leider. Denn die Nähte sind eigentlich zu schön, um sie zu verstecken. 
Der Witz an dem eckigen ist halt, dass man aus Ti6/4 (was in der Luft- und Raumfahrt das Wald- und Wiesentitan ist, auch Grade 5 genannt) keine Rohre ziehen kann, also muss man Bleche umformen und längs verschweißen. Dafür ist der eckige halt leichter. Und kostet 3500 .  
Meiner wiegt inkl. Acros AH02 Lagerschalen und 4 Stahl-Flaschenhalterschrauben 1560 g bei 20 ", womit ich gut leben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Oktober 2008)

Rahmen aus Blechen gefallen mir offen gestanden grundsätzlich nicht. Außerdem ist die klassische Optik von runden Rohren doch ohnehin nicht an Attraktivität zu überbieten. Wie kam es denn jetzt dazu, dass Du Deinen Rahmen in "unzugekleistert" erhalten hast?


----------



## cluso (23. Oktober 2008)

Aha, dann ist das auch geklärt.


----------



## subdiver (23. Oktober 2008)

Gestern war ich beim Händler um den verbliebenen "Titus Eleven"
in Größe 18 Zoll Bj. 2007 zu besichtigen und ggbfls. zu kaufen.

Dann erfolgte der Schritt zur Waage, 1.840 Gramm !!??
Ohne Lagerschalen etc., also nackt.

Das ist doch für einen Titan-HT-Rahmen in 18 Zoll an der oberen Grenze, oder ?


----------



## homrich (23. Oktober 2008)

Das ist bei der Rahmengröße nicht gerade leicht. Mein Crisp-Rahmen wiegt bei 21" inclusive King-Steuersatz rd. 1680 g.


----------



## Olle Jolze (23. Oktober 2008)

1840g???, das ist schon jenseits von schwer!


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2008)

Sicher dass es kein Stahlrahmen im Ti Finish war? Okok... 1840g empfinde ich auch als extrem schwer, vor allem ist da dann auch sicher nichts mit verjüngten Rohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (23. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sicher dass es kein Stahlrahmen im Ti Finish war? Okok... 1840g empfinde ich auch als extrem schwer, vor allem ist da dann auch sicher nichts mit verjüngten Rohren.



Die Moots Rigormootis wiegen doch auch ähnlich viel, oder?

Wirklich leicht ists natürlich nicht, dafür aber wohl unkaputtbar.

Vielleicht kann sich ein Besitzer dazu äußern.... ja genau der Schweizer Kollege.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2008)

Viel zu schwer. Mein DK ist in 18,5" bei unter 1500 Gr. und bocksteif!


----------



## Gorth (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Van Nicholas Rahmen sind doch auch sehr schwer (ab 1700g) da wurden doch Bilder hier gepostet...


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2008)

Die kosten aber auch nix!


----------



## subdiver (23. Oktober 2008)

Mit diesem Gewicht hätte ich nicht gerechnet,
denn mein alter Litespeed Ocoee wiegt nur ca. 1.600 gr.

Vielleicht tragen die angeschraubten Alu-Ausfallenden zum Gewicht bei ?
Oder die Waage beim Dealer funzt nicht richtig ?


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2008)

das hätte ich nicht gedacht...

klassisches mittneunziger 18" zaskar gewicht


----------



## gaudio (23. Oktober 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Dann erfolgte der Schritt zur Waage, 1.840 Gramm !!??
> ?


Ich kann euch nicht verstehhen: Da bekommt jemand richtig viel Titan... und ihr jammert! Bei den steigenden Rohstoffpreisen solltet ihr die Pfuscher aus US doch lobpreisen

Ich darf gar 1961 gr Titan (YBB bei 22") mein eigen nennen


----------



## hoeckle (23. Oktober 2008)

´94 merlin 18´ 1600g

´95 Clark Kent mit Dean Scheibenbremsaufnahme 20´ 1860g


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Oder die Waage beim Dealer funzt nicht richtig ?



Ihr nehmt nicht die eigene Waage mit? Man, seid ihr krank!


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Oktober 2008)

so ein wenig tuning
 habe meine roten teile vom BMC ans titus geknallt 

die gabel lackiert( ist in echt ,heller als auf dem foto)wird sicher mal ersezt sobald  ne vernüftige gabel in hochglanzsilber auf dem markt ist,oder  ich lasse mir eine customisen die 180er scheibe( back) kommt auch noch weg,warte seit 14 tagen auf den adapter ;-( 

finde sieht total edler aus mit silbrigen/roten  anbauteilen

voher 



naher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die vorher-Version schöner. 
Kann aber auch an den unterschiedlichen Lichtverhältnissen liegen. So scheinen die verschiedenen Silbertöne (Kurbel, Vorbau, Sattelstütze) nicht zusammenzupassen. Und der Flaschenhalter ist mir optisch zu aufdringlich.

Noch mal bei Tag fotografieren, dann siehts vielleicht ganz schon anders aus.


----------



## homrich (23. Oktober 2008)

Der vorherige Aufbau hatte Stil, der Rahmen wirkte für sich. Jetzt verschwimmt alles in grau und der Blick wird zu sehr auf die auffällige rote Gabel gelenkt. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Oktober 2008)

werde mal tagüber fotos schiessen
 die stütze und kurbel sind sehr identisch im silber
 der vorbau geht leider richtung verchromt....


----------



## Affekopp (23. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Bike live geil aussieht. 
Aber auf den Photos kommt es nicht so gut rüber. 

Auf jeden Fall ist der Flaschenhalter kritisch...


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Oktober 2008)

ich finde #1 auch schöner, aber nichtsdestotrotz ein Wahnbike


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Oktober 2008)

homrich schrieb:


> Der vorherige Aufbau hatte Stil, der Rahmen wirkte für sich. Jetzt verschwimmt alles in grau und der Blick wird zu sehr auf die auffällige rote Gabel gelenkt. Gefällt mir persönlich nicht.



so isses. Die verschiedenen Rottöne (z.B. Gabel und Schnellspanner) beißen sich. Vorher sah es richtig edel aus, jetzt naja... glänzend silber mag nicht so recht zu mattem Ti passen.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Moots Rigormootis wiegen doch auch ähnlich viel, oder?
> 
> Wirklich leicht ists natürlich nicht, dafür aber wohl unkaputtbar.
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich ein Besitzer dazu äußern.... ja genau der Schweizer Kollege.



1590gramm hab ich gewogen, doch klar *titus* war noch nie für ultraleicht bekannt


----------



## jörgl (23. Oktober 2008)

Optisch ein eindeutiger Rückschritt.... zumindest auf diesem Foto sieht Version 2 irgendwie billig aus. Liegt aber irgendwie an der Gabel und dem Vorbau..... wobei die Teile technisch wahrscheinlich top sind. Flaschenhalter finde ich klasse.......


----------



## jörgl (23. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Moots Rigormootis wiegen doch auch ähnlich viel, oder?



Wirklich? Mein PsychloX (56,5er, quasi ein aufgeblähter Rigormootis) hat nackt 1570gr. Ist der MTB-Rahmen soviel schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (23. Oktober 2008)

What have you done with your bike, willst Du es durch die neue Optik vor Dieben schützen Vor dem Umbau war ich echt traurig es nicht mein Eigen zu nennen, aber jetzt gefällt mir mein neues Projekt, das ich in wohl 4 Wochen posten werde doch besser, ich brauche nur noch die entsprechende Gabel. Race Face hat da eine geile LTD Kurbel.



Don Trailo schrieb:


> so ein wenig tuning
> habe meine roten teile vom BMC ans titus geknallt
> 
> die gabel lackiert( ist in echt ,heller als auf dem foto)wird sicher mal ersezt sobald  ne vernüftige gabel in hochglanzsilber auf dem markt ist,oder  ich lasse mir eine customisen die 180er scheibe( back) kommt auch noch weg,warte seit 14 tagen auf den adapter ;-(
> ...


----------



## dominique (23. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo ich hoffe, dass du die Aenderungen nur im Photoshop gemacht hast Variante 1 ganz klar mein Favorit

Zu den Gewichten der Titan Rahmen; mein Seven IMX wiegt inkl. Klemme 1395g


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Oktober 2008)

Also der vorher Look ist auch mit Abstand mein Favorit.


----------



## botti (23. Oktober 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ins Eingabefeld reinschreiben kannst Du ja. Genau da gibst Du auch den Link, den Du in Schritt 5/6 kopiert hast, ein. Dann abschicken, und das Bild erscheint.
> Der Link kann einfach direkt eingegeben werden, Du mußt nicht "Bild einfügen" oder irgendwelche Funktionen verwenden.
> 
> Ich bin mal so frei:
> ...


 
Hi Super, Danke!!!
aber wo geht das bild denn hin, wenn ich es abschicke???


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. Oktober 2008)

glänzend silber mag nicht so recht zu mattem Ti passen.[/QUOTE]





Bei meinem Oldie gefällt es mir


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

tja freaks
version 2 bleibt  ausser die gabel die geht auf e bucht...........
 doch ich kann euch verstehen jawohl( bin ja therapeuth)
für mich ne hommage an mein zweites  ti bike




 doch eben
 jedem das seine, gelle
 und diesmal bleib ich beratungsresistent
 mein 2. ti (fs)projekt wird dann wieder anders.... lasst euch überraschen im 09
 nice day
 i go biking now


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (24. Oktober 2008)

R. war nicht dein stärkster Tag als die Entscheidung für den Umbau gefallen ist.



Meines ists nicht. Es muss dir gefallen. 

(Na ja die Käuferschicht für die Gabel reduziert sich ob der Farbe natürlich.  ).


----------



## gaudio (24. Oktober 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> glänzend silber mag nicht so recht zu mattem Ti passen.




Bei meinem Oldie gefällt es mir[/QUOTE]

Mir auch!!! Finde Titan/Silber nicht schlechter (nee gar besser!!!) als manch andere Farbkombi ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> R. war nicht dein stärkster Tag als die Entscheidung für den Umbau gefallen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gabel soeben verkauft....
 ev hab ich ja die periode...
und ps ich kann schwarze anbauteile und alles schön dezent halten nicht mehr sehn ......
 so jetzt aber 2std biken... das wetter lechzt danach¨


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Bei meinem Oldie gefällt es mir



Mir auch!!! Finde Titan/Silber nicht schlechter (nee gar besser!!!) als manch andere Farbkombi ;-)[/QUOTE]

Yep.   *find' ich auch*volle Zustimmung*schwarz-titan-Kombis kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen, na ja, jedenfalls fast  *

Bei Don Trailo glaube ich:  nur die schlechte Fotoqualität ist schuld. *in der Sonne und real sieht es bestimmt vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser aus*


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

@berlin-mtbler 

IM SCHATTEN


----------



## gaudio (24. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @berlin-mtbler
> 
> IM SCHATTEN



Hmmm, lecker!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graf Stahl (24. Oktober 2008)

Nichts gegen buntische Teile.
Zu Titan passt ja auch allerlei Eloxal. 
Aber an dem Rot wirst Du Dich glaube ich schneller satt sehen als an was dezentem.
Hier mal mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Leider mit mieser Fotoqualität.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/2/2/4/_/large/DSC01407s1.jpg


----------



## DieÖligeKette (24. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schick, bis auf den Sattel gefällts mir gut.


Ich bin mal so frei Herr Stahl:


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei Herr Stahl:

 sehr schick, sogar ne weisse gabel kann passen


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Oktober 2008)

Graf Stahl schrieb:


> Nichts gegen buntische Teile.
> Zu Titan passt ja auch allerlei Eloxal.
> Aber an dem Rot wirst Du Dich glaube ich schneller satt sehen als an was dezentem.
> Hier mal mein Beitrag zu diesem Thema. Leider mit mieser Fotoqualität.
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/2/2/4/_/large/DSC01407s1.jpg


  graf stahl
 bei allem respekt. ich habe  seit 15 jahren immer  ein bike mit roten teilen in meiner  flotte und bin noch lange nicht gesättigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Stahl (24. Oktober 2008)

@Don,
die Geschmäcker gehen halt nun mal auseinander.

Mal sehen wie das Titus in 8 Wochen ausschaut.


----------



## gaudio (25. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> graf stahl
> bei allem respekt. ich habe  seit 15 jahren immer  ein bike mit roten teilen in meiner  flotte und bin noch lange nicht gesättigt



Die Wahrheit liegt auch irgendwie dazwischen: Die Dosis macht das Gift!
Mit einer anderen Gabel wird das Bike sicherlich zu dem Juwel.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Oktober 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit liegt auch irgendwie dazwischen: Die Dosis macht das Gift!
> Mit einer anderen Gabel wird das Bike sicherlich zu dem Juwel.



sehe ich auch so


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @berlin-mtbler
> IM SCHATTEN



@Don Trailo 
Im Schatten kommt es - wie vermutet - schon viel besser rüber, als mit Blitz in der Dämmerung bzw. bei Nacht aufgenommen.

Mit anderer Gabel und evtl. einem Selle San Marco - Magma MgC magnesium - natural finish oder so würde es noch harmonischer wirken, hm?!   *übrigens der Sattel ist schön bequem und weich  *

@Graf Stahl
Sehr schönes Litespeed.  *wenn auch konventionelle titan-schwarz-Kombi*

Dein Agresti macht Deinem Namen alle Ehre.  *klasse*


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Oktober 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @Don Trailo
> Im Schatten kommt es - wie vermutet - schon viel besser rüber, als mit Blitz in der Dämmerung bzw. bei Nacht aufgenommen.
> 
> Mit anderer Gabel und evtl. einem Selle San Marco - Magma MgC magnesium - natural finish oder so würde es noch harmonischer wirken, hm?!   *übrigens der Sattel ist schön bequem und weich  *




 ja die frage der gabel ist berechtigt nur welche
 reba sl 09??
 silbrige alte fox


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja die frage der gabel ist berechtigt nur welche
> reba sl 09??
> silbrige alte fox



Reba Sl 09 hat ja schwarze Gabelbrücke.  *läuft ja dem silber-titan-rot-Konzept zuwider, oder*

Silbrige alte Fox.  *empfehle aber vllt. einmal die Tauchrohre und Gabelbrücke verchromen oder sogar verspiegeln zu lassen, dann passen sie noch besser zum RaceFace Deus in chrompolish  und zur glänzenden Sattelstütze, oder?!*wär' evtl. zumindest 'ne Idee, hm?!*

Gab es nicht einmal in einer Bikezeitschrift irgendwo so ein Special zu verchromen und verspiegeln. *da war doch evtl. eine verspiegelte Gabel abgebildet, oder?!*war glaube ich ein Cannondale Prophet* wenn jemand ein Foto hat bitte zeigen, dann kann man es sich besser vorstellen*

Ansonsten kann man dafür auch erst einmal eine ältere SID oder sogar 'ne olle Judy nehmen, um's erst einmal auszuprobieren. *d.h. Chromfolie draufpappen, reinstecken in den Rahmen, Optik überprüfen und wenn's gefällt machen*ansonsten erst einmal Photoshoppppp bemühen *


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Oktober 2008)

nice pic


----------



## Raze (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ein Titanfreak mal eine neue silberne FOX RLT Gabel "Canti-only" Version sucht, die noch nie eingebaut war, kann es sich gerne an mich wenden...









Ja ich weis, es ist kein Verkaus-Thread, ich persönlich finde die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen störend, wenn V-Brakes verbaut sind.

Und jetzt bitte weiter mit tollen Bildern von Titan-Bikes

raze


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Und jetzt bitte weiter mit tollen Bildern von Titan-Bikes
> raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moraa (26. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Die Titus-Detailaufnahmen sind echt klasse! Hast du auch ein Bild vom kompletten Rahmen?

Mir gefällt das auch ganz gut:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Clemens (26. Oktober 2008)

So ein Oberrohr ala Hängebauchschwein ist nicht so mein Fall am HT.


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag das OnOne, hatte das ja auch schonmal gepostet.
Mal was Anderes und dafür, das es bei Lynskey gefertigt wird ist es auch ein ziemlicher Preisbrecher...


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Die Titus-Detailaufnahmen sind echt klasse! Hast du auch ein Bild vom kompletten Rahmen?






ist das 29er

und mein 26er


----------



## damonsta (26. Oktober 2008)

Das OnOne Design kennt man ja auch von anderen Marken. Finde ich absolut nicht hübsch. Ein HT muss bei mir eine klassische Form haben, nur dann kann man einen sogenannten "ruhigen" Aufbau draus machen.


----------



## Saho (26. Oktober 2008)

Moots - Mooto X  (29er)






Gruß Sander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saho (26. Oktober 2008)

Und fertig........


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

@Saho.... süss.......welche grösse hat der rahmen?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. Oktober 2008)

In 11 Minuten aufgebaut, stramme Leistung!



Spass beiseite: Schickes Ding.


----------



## Saho (26. Oktober 2008)

Danke das es dir gefallt .

Der Rahmen ist 19".

( Entschuldigung  fÅ±r die Fehler........ich komme aus Holland )


----------



## moraa (26. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Moots!

@damonsta: Seh ich anders, aber jedem das seine.

@Don Trailo: Danke für die Bilder. Schöne ..., ja was? Mehrzahl von Titus? Titusse? Titen? Titus´?


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

moraa schrieb:


> Schönes Moots!
> 
> @damonsta: Seh ich anders, aber jedem das seine.
> 
> @Don Trailo: Danke für die Bilder. Schöne ..., ja was? Mehrzahl von Titus? Titusse? Titen? Titus´?



 gute frage 
by the way , brauche unbedingt ihre neue decals, die passen echt zum finish


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

Saho schrieb:


> Danke das es dir gefallt .
> 
> Der Rahmen ist 19".
> 
> ( Entschuldigung  fÅ±r die Fehler........ich komme aus Holland )



bedankt! und willkommen bei den wahnsinnigen


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2008)

Saho schrieb:


> Und fertig........



 sehr schön! 

I love 29er!  Sieht leicht und schnell aus. Hart aber herzlich!


----------



## damonsta (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenns ein 26" wäre würde es mir noch besser gefallen!


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Oktober 2008)

@saho

eines der optisch leichtesten und schnellsten 29er das ich jemals gesehen hab

@Don Trailo

meinst du diese neuen Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

@nebeljäger
 nein nicht die... doch ich muss zugeben, eines der ganz wenigen
 plaste-fullys das mir gefällt

 doch wieder zum thema, die silbrigen decals 
am fireline ht


----------



## Matze. (26. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ist das 29er
> 
> und mein 26er





Was kostet so ein Titus eleven Rähmchen


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Oktober 2008)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was kostet so ein Titus eleven Rähmchen


werden nicht mehr gebaut... das fireline kostet in den usa 2300 dollaros
das eleven war bei ca 1800 dollaros


----------



## gaudio (31. Oktober 2008)

*MOOTS, bloody MOOTS!*

Hier die ersten Bilder meines (noch unvollständigen) MOOTS-Umbaus:


 
Chris durfte auch was beitragen



 
MOOTS, bloody MOOTS!



 







 

ToDo-Liste:
Canti-Bolzen raus
orangene Sattelklemme
schwarze Stütze (Position ändern)
Speedneedle Marathon
orangene Parts jagen ;-)
putzen


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2008)

hmm ganz nett, aber das mittlere blatt bringt den brechreiz vor.
sry sosnt ja echt schick...


----------



## gaudio (31. Oktober 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hmm ganz nett, aber das mittlere blatt bringt den brechreiz vor.
> sry sosnt ja echt schick...



Vielen Dank! Kaufe mir auch keine Plaste mehr, versprochen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (31. Oktober 2008)

Plaste?

Pack lieber noch 1 oder 2 von den TA Blättern dran, ansonsten find ich das Rad echt gelungen!


----------



## Carcassonne (1. November 2008)

Ich find's klasse, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht, die verschiedenen Teile auch farblich aufeinander abzustimmen. Auch wenn das nicht ganz einfach ist, weil die Eloxaltöne der verschiedenen Firmen (und oft Teile von der gleichen Firma) nicht ganz zueinander passen wollen. Super gefällt mir die Gabel, die sehr gut zum Rahmen paßt (ist die custom lackiert?) und die farblich harmonierenden Moots Decals. 

Etwas "kriminell" finde ich die Sattelstellung, selbst mit Stütze ohne Versatz dann noch ganz vorne am Anschlag - sieht nicht nur komisch aus, sondern läßt auch drauf schließen, daß irgendwas mit der Sitzposition nicht ganz stimmt. Vorbau zu lang? So kurz hinter dem Tretlager sitzen sonst eigentlich nur Triathleten und RRler auf ihren Zeitfahrmaschinen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. November 2008)

Ich find die selbst designten Decals gruselig, sonst ist das Bike bis auf das bereits angesprochene mittlere Kettenblatt echt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (1. November 2008)

Mango an Titan... 

Allerdings gefallen mir persönlich die Decals nicht so recht. 

Auch über das mittlere Kettenblatt und die besorgniserregende Sattelposition wurde ja bereits gesprochen...


----------



## Beefcity (1. November 2008)

Hier mal meins mit Schaltungs-update und Stütze und Vorbau ohne Aufkleber.
Und nein die Rahmenaufkleber bleiben dran.


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. November 2008)

Nettes Schaltungs-Update...


----------



## Lanoss (1. November 2008)

Uiiii das sieht aus als hätte jemand Geld angelegt!


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. November 2008)

Apropos "Geld anlegen": Wir haben uns hier doch unlängst über die Entwicklung der Serotta-Preise unterhalten.



Don Trailo schrieb:


> das erste neue ti max war am anfang 2006 2399dollars





Blumenthal schrieb:


> Für die aktuelle Saison hat Serotta dann die Preise relativ drastisch erhöht.
> 
> Der Preis für das TiMax wurde von USD 3.250,- in der Saison 2007 auf USD 3.795,- für die Saison 2008 erhöht.





Don Trailo schrieb:


> im 09 wirds brachenüblich +/- 8% teurer



Serotta hat inzwischen den 2009er Preis für das TiMax veröffentlicht. Dieser liegt bei USD 4.527,-. Die Steigerungsrate liegt damit doppelt so hoch, wie - nicht nur - von Don Trailo erwartet. Man muss sich das mal vor Augen führen:

Serotta TiMax 2006: USD 2.399,-
Serotta TiMax 2007: USD 3.250,- (+ 35%)
Serotta TiMax 2008: USD 3.795,- (+ 17%)
Serotta TiMax 2009: USD 4.527,- (+ 19%)

Insgesamt ergibt das eine Preiserhöhung um 89% innerhalb von drei Jahren. Das ist schon wirklich krass...


----------



## CSB (1. November 2008)

NEID!!!!

Wirklich geiles Merlin!

Gibt's die Schaltung jetzt endlich in Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. November 2008)

@Blumenthal


DANKE FÜR DIESE FACTS!

VERDAMMT, SEROTTA HAT DOCH EINFACH ZUVIELE ANWÄLTE ALS KUNDEN...:kotz:

@ Beefcity GEFÄLLT


----------



## Beefcity (1. November 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> NEID!!!!
> 
> Wirklich geiles Merlin!
> 
> Gibt's die Schaltung jetzt endlich in Serie?



Zwei Wochen Lieferzeit,ging Ruck-zuck.


----------



## gaudio (1. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Mango an Titan...
> 
> Allerdings gefallen mir persönlich die Decals nicht so recht.
> 
> Auch über das mittlere Kettenblatt und die besorgniserregende Sattelposition wurde ja bereits gesprochen...



Der Sattel wurde so nie gefahren. 
Übrigens ist nur der Vorbau Mango, die Naben und Kettenblattschrauben Orange.

Die Gabel ist nicht custom, wurde von Marzocchi so mal verkauft

Die decals sind tatsächlich grenzwertig.

Bei Serotta hätte man 2006 einsteigen müssen


----------



## damonsta (2. November 2008)

So langsam steigt der Ti Hype manchen Herstellern zu Kopf!


----------



## Carcassonne (2. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> So langsam steigt der Ti Hype manchen Herstellern zu Kopf!



Wann platzt die Titanblase?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2008)

ich wusste es! nirgends wird es so viel 5rot's geben wie hier!
aber echt porno!


----------



## ZeFlo (2. November 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Der Sattel wurde so nie gefahren.
> ....



... warum dann so fotografiert? ruiniert das gesamtbild extrem 
sieht man leider viel zu oft, das man(n)fraukind sich für die bilder kaum oder nur wenig mühe geben ... 

zwei sich beissende king farben find ich persönlich auch nicht sooo schön. aber bekanntlich liegt die beauty ja im eye des beerholders.

ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. November 2008)

gaudio schrieb:


> Übrigens ist nur der Vorbau Mango, die Naben und Kettenblattschrauben Orange.





floibex schrieb:


> zwei sich beissende king farben find ich persönlich auch nicht sooo schön.



In der Tat. Auf den Bildern ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## versus (2. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... warum dann so fotografiert? ruiniert das gesamtbild extrem



sehe ich genauso. das muss doch beim montieren schon in den augen brennen


----------



## zingel (2. November 2008)

Beefcity schrieb:


>



sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (2. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> So langsam steigt der Ti Hype manchen Herstellern zu Kopf!



Auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> sehr geil!



Jetzt noch eine schöne Kurbel und ein paar Aufkleber weniger...


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2008)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR305H01-Merlin+Works+Xlm+Mountain+Frame+Only.aspx

Merlin Works XLM Mountain Frame Only

$1,979    zuschlagen wer noch einen günstigen rahmen kaufen will...


----------



## kodak (2. November 2008)

... hatte beim Steuersatz auf Gold und bei den Naben auf Mango getippt ... naja wenn es gefaellt, wuerde auch bei einer Farbe bleiben ...


----------



## nebeljäger (2. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Serotta hat inzwischen den 2009er Preis für das TiMax veröffentlicht. ...



tata, gratuliere Mr. Ben, eine Kundschaft weniger


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> tata, gratuliere Mr. Ben, eine Kundschaft weniger



 in der tat 
 gratuliere zu deiner obiektivität


----------



## nebeljäger (2. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR305H01-Merlin+Works+Xlm+Mountain+Frame+Only.aspx
> 
> Merlin Works XLM Mountain Frame Only
> 
> $1,979    zuschlagen wer noch einen günstigen rahmen kaufen will...



Gott seis gedankt ist meine Größe nicht verfügbar, erspar ich mir das gestalten von "Merlinwürdigen" Decals ....

@Don Trailo

Serotta hats schon mal so in dieser Art geschafft bankrott zu gehen....


----------



## nebeljäger (2. November 2008)

Ontopic:







Fullsize


----------



## cluso (3. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Ontopic:



 *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (3. November 2008)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, wieviel eine Rewel Stütze wiegt, voilà:










Länge 400 mm, Durchmesser 31,6 mm. Entspricht vom Gewicht einer Thomson Elite Setback mit den selben Maßen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Ontopic:



Wow... 

Titangabel oder Stahlgabel?


----------



## zingel (3. November 2008)

ich steh ja überhaupt nicht auf 650B's aber die MamboSun ist der Hammer!


----------



## hardflipper (3. November 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> ich steh ja überhaupt nicht auf 650B's aber die MamboSun ist der Hammer!



Finde ich schöner als 29er. Gerade bei großen Bikes kann das eine stimmigere Opitk erzeugen als ein 26er.

29er schauen für meinen Geschmack allerdings immer zu groß aus.


----------



## gaudio (3. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> In der Tat. Auf den Bildern ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen...



...tja, mir auch nicht. Wußte nicht, dass es bei King ORANGE und MANGO gibt.
Allerdings ist dass jetzt so schon ok, denn so wird ein Overkill, wie ich ihn zuvor bei ROT hatte, vermieden.
Von Beisen kann nicht die Rede sein, insgesamt wirkt so das Bike wesentlich harmonischer, was mir bisher jeder Betrachter bestätigt hat. Des weiteren ist ja eh` Weihnachtszeit ;-) Sobald ich einen orangenen King-Ahead-Set finde, werde ich mir den wahrscheinlich dennoch zu Vergleichszwecken bestellen.
Ausserdem ist es der einzige Aufbau, welcher bisher etwas Farbe trägt (Lieber xxx, als (nochmal) rot ;-)). Die anderen drei sind eher langweilig schön (geplant).

Wie geschrieben, sollte hier nur ein erster Eindruck des Bikes vermittelt werden. Sehe selbst ein, dass es besser gewesen wäre, mit den Fotos zu warten... aber wenn ich sehe, was hier teilweise gepostet (man denke nur.... alles gelöscht) wird, finde ich es nur halb-so-schlimm ;-) 
Carcasone hat durchaus recht: Als ich den Rahmen, wie die meisten anderen auch, im vorigen Jahrtausend kaufte, bin ich noch eher auf -gerade noch bezahlbare- Streckbänke geflogen. Jetzt muß ich mal sehen... aber ein 100mm-Vorbau wirkt auch nicht sonderlich gut.

naja, dann starte ich mal für einige Wochen ins Sanatorium genn Osten. Bis dahin mögen die Preise explodieren, mir egal, habe eh eine Überdeckung... und alles was ich wollte, bis auf eine schwarze Stütze. Aber die sollte kein Problem sein ;-)

Nix für ungut,

GAUDIO


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Wow...
> 
> Titangabel oder Stahlgabel?


  steel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (3. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> steel



Sicher?

Das "Grau" sieht schon sehr nach Titan aus.


----------



## elrond (3. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Das "Grau" sieht schon sehr nach Titan aus.



Wenn Vicious eins kann, dann lackieren - für die stellt es sicher kein Problem dar das "richtige" Grau zu finden...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2008)

VC  baut doch nur cromo...'?? oder bin ich blind


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. November 2008)

Jepp, nur True Temper.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Jepp, nur True Temper.


skepisch musste ich nachforschen
 NEIN  
sie verbrutzeln auch Reynolds etc..... und ....*ti-frames *auch

http://www.viciouscycles.com/frames-mambosun.php3


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. November 2008)

Ti-Frames ist ja klar, aber das Thema waren die Gabeln oder sehe ich das falsch


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2008)

wir gingen von gabeln aus 
exakt....


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. November 2008)

Das haben die Herrschaften von Vicious Cycles aber wirklich geschickt gemacht... 

Normalerweise gefällt mir eine lackierte (Stahl-) Gabel in einem Ti-Rahmen nicht so recht. Hier schon. Die Panels auf Rahmen und Gabel in der gleichen Farbe und dazu eine mit den Schriftzügen auf dem Rahmen korrespondierende Gabelfarbe. Das lässt sich schon anschauen...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. November 2008)

ein moderner klassiker..


----------



## daddy yo yo (4. November 2008)

das moots haut mich jetzt nicht recht um. da gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich wenig dran. sorry. 

das merlin finde ich da schon besser. wenn der besitzer nun auch die aufkleber an oberrohr, sitzrohr und sitzstreben abmachen würde (die an unterrohr und kettenstreben würd ich dran lassen), fände ich das rad noch besser. so wirkt es einfach etwas overdressed, die schrillen großflächigen decals sind einfach zu viel und lenken vom wesentlichen (rahmen) ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (4. November 2008)

elrond schrieb:


> Wenn Vicious eins kann, dann lackieren - für die stellt es sicher kein Problem dar das "richtige" Grau zu finden...



Stimmt auch wieder. 



daddy yo yo schrieb:


> das moots haut mich jetzt nicht recht um. da gefällt mir eigentlich ziemlich wenig dran. sorry.
> 
> das merlin finde ich da schon besser. wenn der besitzer nun auch die aufkleber an oberrohr, sitzrohr und sitzstreben abmachen würde (die an unterrohr und kettenstreben würd ich dran lassen), fände ich das rad noch besser. so wirkt es einfach etwas overdressed, die schrillen großflächigen decals sind einfach zu viel und lenken vom wesentlichen (rahmen) ab.




Schließe mich deinen Aussagen (mal wieder) an.


----------



## drinkandbike (5. November 2008)

ich bin jetzt hier mal so dreist: ich suche einen moots YBB rahmen disc-only in 16-17 Zoll!!! Bitte um Hilfe. ich glaube hier könnte ich doch fündig werden - oder ??? Also mal in den verstaubten Kellern nachschauen Für Tipps der Organisation wäre ich auch dankbar. Deutschlandvertrieb ist mir natürlich auch ein Begriff.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. November 2008)

deine wünsche  tauchen doch immer wieder auf der usa bucht auf. regelmässig reingucken!


----------



## drinkandbike (6. November 2008)

jawoll...mach ich. Bin aber etwas zurückhaltend mit möglichen Privatangeboten in der USA Bucht. Versand und Zollformalitäten schrecken mich dann auch etwas ab. Ein Angebot um die Ecke wäre einfach besser.


----------



## versus (6. November 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> jawoll...mach ich. Bin aber etwas zurückhaltend mit möglichen Privatangeboten in der USA Bucht. Versand und Zollformalitäten schrecken mich dann auch etwas ab. Ein Angebot um die Ecke wäre einfach besser.



so ging es mir auch lange, aber die richtig tollen (titan-) sachen sind eben in der us-bucht sehr viel häufiger und damit auch günstiger zu haben als hier. für mich hat es sich noch jedesmal gelohnt - auch was den preis angeht. die formalitäten halten sich auch stark in grenzen: zum zoll gehen und bezahlen, fertig. 

hier in der schönen schweiz ist es noch viel einfacher, da die post die zollgebühren direkt berechnet und die einfuhrsteuer 7,6 statt 19% beträgt


----------



## Don Trailo (6. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> so ging es mir auch lange, aber die richtig tollen (titan-) sachen sind eben in der us-bucht sehr viel häufiger und damit auch günstiger zu haben als hier. für mich hat es sich noch jedesmal gelohnt - auch was den preis angeht. die formalitäten halten sich auch stark in grenzen: zum zoll gehen und bezahlen, fertig.
> 
> hier in der schönen schweiz ist es noch viel einfacher, da die post die zollgebühren direkt berechnet und die einfuhrsteuer 7,6 statt 19% beträgt


 exakt


----------



## cluso (6. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> so ging es mir auch lange, aber die richtig tollen (titan-) sachen sind eben in der us-bucht sehr viel häufiger und damit auch günstiger zu haben als hier. für mich hat es sich noch jedesmal gelohnt - auch was den preis angeht. die formalitäten halten sich auch stark in grenzen: zum zoll gehen und bezahlen, fertig.



Genau.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ....
> hier in der schönen schweiz ist es noch viel einfacher, da die post die zollgebühren direkt berechnet und die einfuhrsteuer 7,6 statt 19% beträgt



darum liebe ich dieses Land so...


----------



## versus (7. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> darum liebe ich dieses Land so...



good old austria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2008)

nun ja, wenn man davon ausgeht das rütlischwur = hochverrat und sempach nie geschehen, dann ist´s eh eins....




 btw: das 98er xizang! aber das ist 50/50...


----------



## versus (7. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nun ja, wenn man davon ausgeht das rütlischwur = hochverrat und sempach nie geschehen, dann ist´s eh eins....



uiuiuiui... wenn du beim nächsten parkmassaker keine unerwarteten "hindernisse" erwarten willst, solltest du mit solchen äusserungen lieber vorsichtig sein 



hoeckle schrieb:


> btw: das 98er xizang! aber das ist 50/50...



jetzt hat der mann mal EIN gescheites fahrrad...


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2008)

habe etwas gefunden, was ich extrem sexy finde:





kennt wer den hersteller?


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> good old austria



so wie es momentan aussieht, kannst du mich in 1 Jahr "Neoeidgenosse" nennen..aber pssssst......





Ich sollte mich als "noch A" nicht zu sehr outen, aber bei 21 Fragen zum Schweizer Nationalfeiertag hatte ich doch mehr als 80% richtig...
nennen sie mir 4 Schweizer Nationalgerichte, und 3 Halbkantone(nicht in China)......


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe etwas gefunden, was ich extrem sexy finde:
> 
> kennt wer den hersteller?



Amaro Bikes


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

mit solchen Fotos darf man spammen, oder??powderjo was hast du da angerichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (7. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mit solchen Fotos darf man spammen, oder??powderjo was hast du da angerichtet
> ...



Sieht ja schon schoen aus, aber ohne Bremsen 
Auf die Bahn gehoert das Teil so auch nicht. Wo ist der Bezug zum MTB?


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

aka schrieb:


> ....Wo ist der Bezug zum MTB?



hier!!!

edit:



> Five minutes later I was riding.
> I wasn't on the roadbike.
> I wasn't on the mountainbike.
> I was on my Supermotard fixie.
> ...



kann man es schöner sagen?


----------



## elrond (7. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Amaro Bikes



Die Anbringung dieses Schildchens sieht eher nach Wunst denn Kunst aus - eben wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt....


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

ok, dieses Detail ist wirklich nichts für unsere verwöhnten Augen. Aber eines muss man den Jungs von Amarobike zugestehen....die haben etwas....was mich anspricht....vielleicht ein Fünkchen "Soul"?

und ja, gravieren und lasern können sie doch, oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. November 2008)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Anbringung dieses Schildchens sieht eher nach Wunst denn Kunst aus - eben wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt....


 stimmt, doch die restlichen  nähte erinnern an....


----------



## Don Trailo (7. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nun ja, wenn man davon ausgeht das rütlischwur = hochverrat und sempach nie geschehen, dann ist´s eh eins....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was hast du geraucht???


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stimmt, doch die restlichen  nähte erinnern an....



an?

R.....?


----------



## hoeckle (7. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt hat der mann mal EIN gescheites fahrrad...


 





wie bitte....



Don Trailo schrieb:


> was hast du geraucht???


 
historische wahrheiten die keines beweises bedürfen...


----------



## Carcassonne (8. November 2008)

Auch wenn das Amaro kein MTB ist, sondern -ja was eigentlich, ein Singlespeed Crosser?-  finde ich das Teil in seiner Schlichtheit und Reduktion auf das Wesentliche ein geniales, avantgardistisches  Anschauungsobjekt.


----------



## singlestoph (8. November 2008)

hmmmm

wenn man wickipedia glaubt hatten die habsburger in der zeit um morgarten und sempach einfach andere wichtigere dinge zu tun als sich mit den komikern die unbedingt in den finsteren bergtälern hausen wollten rumzuprügeln .....

wenn es ohne prügeln gegangen wäre, dann vielleicht aber so ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (8. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hier!!!
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



zu diesem gefixten Teil faellt mir eigentlich nur das hier ein....


----------



## subdiver (8. November 2008)

Kennt hier Jemand den Rahmenpreis vom aktuellen Litespeed Ocoee ?
Danke


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> zu diesem gefixten Teil faellt mir eigentlich nur das hier ein....



 
... an irgendwelche Leute erinnert mich das Foto


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. November 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Kennt hier Jemand den Rahmenpreis vom aktuellen Litespeed Ocoee ?
> Danke



Bei HiBike in ML 2399.
Die restlichen Größen 2549.


----------



## ckaestner (10. November 2008)

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. November 2008)

Also ich finde den super!


----------



## oldman (10. November 2008)

ckaestner schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?



Sattelposition? 



Morati rockt!


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2008)

Hab gerade ein Paket aus der Geiselhaft befreit. Watch out


----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Paket aus der Geiselhaft befreit. Watch out



Watt? Jetzt schon?

So zügig war Chris aber doch sonst nie.....

Kann ich gucken kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Kann ich gucken kommen?



Nicht fragen, einfach im Garten das Lager aufschlagen....




Bilder!!! Bilder!!! Bilder!!!


----------



## cluso (10. November 2008)

ckaestner schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?



Schräg...


...hat was, aber bitte den Sattel korrigieren, so kann man doch nicht fahren.


----------



## ckaestner (10. November 2008)

Das mit dem Sattel ist wohl eine sehr persönliche sache. Das Rad ist ja zum Bergauffahren gemacht, in unserer Gegend ist er dann meistens waagrecht


*Die richtige Neigung des Sattels *_Ein MTB-Sattel sollte in der Regel genau waagerecht zum Boden angebracht sein. Dadurch wird eine gleichmäßige Druckverteilung erzielt und der Entstehung von schmerzhaften Druckstellen vorgebeugt. Mit Hilfe einer Wasserwaage kann die waagerechte Position optimal eingestellt werden. Doch auch für die Sattelneigung gibt es Spezialfälle: Ist der Lenker tiefer gesetzt, sollte auch die Sattelspitze ein wenig nach unten geneigt sein, weil dann die Oberschenkel durch das Vorkippen des Beckens mehr Freiraum vor der Brust haben. Bei Druckbeschwerden im Bereich der Harnröhre ist dies auch hilfreich, weil dadurch die Belastung mehr auf die Gesäßknochen verteilt wird. Man muss wissen, dass der Biker mit abgeneigter Sattelspitze bei hoher Trittfrequenz fast zwangsläufig nach vorne gleitet; allerdings hat er auch den Vorteil, dass er sich beim Anstieg am Berg besser am Sattel abstützen kann. 
Falls der Lenker höher gestellt wird, ermöglicht ein leichtes Anheben der Sattelspitze insgesamt eine bessere Sattelführung. Bei Druckbeschwerden an den Gesäßknochen verhindert die Neigung nach oben eine gleichzeitige Belastung des Dammbereichs und macht das Sitzen komfortabler._Zitat


----------



## cluso (10. November 2008)

ckaestner schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sattel ist wohl eine sehr persönliche sache. Das Rad ist ja zum Bergauffahren gemacht, in unserer Gegend ist er dann meistens waagrecht
> 
> 
> *Die richtige Neigung des Sattels *_Ein MTB-Sattel sollte in der Regel genau waagerecht zum Boden angebracht sein. Dadurch wird eine gleichmäßige Druckverteilung erzielt und der Entstehung von schmerzhaften Druckstellen vorgebeugt. Mit Hilfe einer Wasserwaage kann die waagerechte Position optimal eingestellt werden. Doch auch für die Sattelneigung gibt es Spezialfälle: Ist der Lenker tiefer gesetzt, sollte auch die Sattelspitze ein wenig nach unten geneigt sein, weil dann die Oberschenkel durch das Vorkippen des Beckens mehr Freiraum vor der Brust haben. Bei Druckbeschwerden im Bereich der Harnröhre ist dies auch hilfreich, weil dadurch die Belastung mehr auf die Gesäßknochen verteilt wird. Man muss wissen, dass der Biker mit abgeneigter Sattelspitze bei hoher Trittfrequenz fast zwangsläufig nach vorne gleitet; allerdings hat er auch den Vorteil, dass er sich beim Anstieg am Berg besser am Sattel abstützen kann.
> Falls der Lenker höher gestellt wird, ermöglicht ein leichtes Anheben der Sattelspitze insgesamt eine bessere Sattelführung. Bei Druckbeschwerden an den Gesäßknochen verhindert die Neigung nach oben eine gleichzeitige Belastung des Dammbereichs und macht das Sitzen komfortabler._Zitat



Stimmt die Sattelneigung ist individuell verschieden.

Ja, ein wenig neigen darf und soll man den Sattel, aber dabei geht es um ein paar Grad. Aber bei der Neigung läuft man ja Gefahr vom Sattel zu rutschen.

So macht es eher den Eindruck das das Rad nicht passt.

Kannst du die Aussage von wegen "Bergauffahren" und Waagrecht genauer erläutern, ich versteh nicht was du damit meinst.

Gruß und nichts für ungut.


----------



## ckaestner (10. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Stimmt die Sattelneigung ist individuell verschieden.
> 
> Ja, ein wenig neigen darf und soll man den Sattel, aber dabei geht es um ein paar Grad. Aber bei der Neigung läuft man ja Gefahr vom Sattel zu rutschen.
> 
> ...



Beim Bergauffahren ist ja der Untergrung geneigt (Steigung), damit geht mein Sattel doch immer mehr richtung waagrechte... Man rutscht dann nicht mehr nach vorne....


----------



## versus (10. November 2008)

ckaestner schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?



aus dem rahmen kann man sicher einen tollen crosser bauen, aber den abgelichteten aufbau finde ich grausam - mein meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2008)

nein, den kennt ihr noch nicht....


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2008)

sehr schick!
vielleicht noch ganz schwarze reifen und es wäre perfect.


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2008)

k_star schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> vielleicht noch ganz schwarze reifen und es wäre perfect.


 

ist classicscheissdreck, da macht man das nicht....


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ist classicscheissdreck, da macht man das nicht....


----------



## Bassi.s (10. November 2008)

das merlin ist genial. schnörkellos und elegant, so solls sein.


----------



## versus (10. November 2008)

fein, fein! hübsches teil!


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2008)

Heute aus der Geiselhaft befreit:





Nach Feierabend:





Ist doch tatsächlich was drin:





Schnell die Folie abgerissen:





Auf der HP von DK gibts keine Bilder... Aber hier 

Der Arsch ist schon mal gelungen





Der Kopf auch:









Schlank ist er auch noch:





54cm, mit schwerer Sattelklemme, 4 Stahlschrauben und Umlenkrolle.

Der Abend ist gelaufen 

P.S.: Ist ein Crosser....


----------



## hoeckle (10. November 2008)

hölle, was fürn teil... viel spaß heute abend...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (10. November 2008)




----------



## Manni1599 (10. November 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Heute aus der Geiselhaft befreit:
> 
> 
> Der Arsch ist schon mal gelungen
> ...



Ja, ich war schon zu Besuch und kann euch sagen:  (wo ist eigentlich der Sabber- Smilie?)

Der Hinterbau ist schon fast unanständig schön, das Ganze ein Traumteil.

Glückwunsch, Robert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (10. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nein, den kennt ihr noch nicht....



Das schönste was ich hier gesehen habe. Leider nicht mit Gewindegabel und Sandardvorbau, ein alter Syncros, schwarz glänzend wäre der Hammer und dann müsste es noch bei mir stehen Wenn jemand so etwas in 16,25" Mitte/Mitte los werden möchte denkt mal an mich


----------



## Dynatechrider (10. November 2008)

Zugegeben MnMo Muffen machen es nicht ganz zum reinen Titanbike, auch die Lackierung verheimlicht die Edelrohre, aber beim Worlcup 1992 wurde mit diesen Rahmen vom englichen Raleigh team sogar auf das Treppchen gefahren.


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2008)

Ein schöner Tag


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. November 2008)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Das schönste was ich hier gesehen habe. Leider nicht mit Gewindegabel und Sandardvorbau, ein alter Syncros, schwarz glänzend wäre der Hammer und dann müsste es noch bei mir stehen Wenn jemand so etwas in 16,25" Mitte/Mitte los werden möchte denkt mal an mich



Auf keinen Fall Syncros! Ein Syncros Vorbau ist viel zu wuchtig und zu wenig elegant für ein altes Merlin. Ritchey Stahl in schwarz wäre z.B. was oder Control Tech, die sind nicht so fett. 
Schönes Rad!
Edit: an einem Classic Merlin scheinen mir silberne Speichen durchaus passend...

@ catsoft: Was ist aus dem schönen Hinterbau Design von DK geworden, oder gibt es das bei Ti nicht?? Ich finde Dekerf zu teuer für das was er im Endeffekt bietet.


----------



## ZeFlo (11. November 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> *hier war ein bild von einem neid objekt, musste aus gründen der fürsorge entfernt werden*
> 
> nein, den kennt ihr noch nicht....



... hach,   felix austria halt.

ciao
flo


----------



## wookie (11. November 2008)

ckaestner schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?



Boa, das teil ist mal geil! die umgedrehten magura hebel sind ne gute idee. was wiegt den deine titan-feile?


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich finde Dekerf zu teuer für das was er im Endeffekt bietet.



ist immer relativ und subiektiv, was einem zu teuer ist, schliesse mich aber an das dekerf, serotta und auch andere brands zuviel des guten sind

 die spannende frage die bleibt ist :wer hat die beste preis/leistung ??


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ist immer relativ und subiektiv, was einem zu teuer ist, schliesse mich aber an das dekerf, serotta und auch andere brands zuviel des guten sind
> 
> die spannende frage die bleibt ist :wer hat die beste preis/leistung ??




P/L liegt auch im Auge des Betrachters  DK ist nicht billig, aber auch nicht teurer als andere Nordameriakaner, eher im Mittelfeld. Der CD$ steht auch ein wenig schlechter als der US$. Dafür ist der Rahmen halt schon ein exclusives Stück (#2705)

Robert


----------



## Dieselwiesel (11. November 2008)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GDmG4XjSCzA/SN1sSvWAHGI/AAAAAAAAAI8/lVBjgK-2TvM/s1600-h/XCR-4.jpg     jedoch Edelstahl


Hier was aus Titan:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GDmG4XjSCzA/SN1gE7973eI/AAAAAAAAAIM/EaCVZ-TEtnQ/s1600-h/P7290209.JPG

Von dem Hersteller kommt auch mein neuer RR Rahmen :freu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (11. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> die spannende frage die bleibt ist :wer hat die beste preis/leistung ??



Objektiv betrachtet kann das Verhältnis aus Preis und Leistung vermutlich kaum günstiger ausfallen, als hier...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR305H01-Merlin+Works+Xlm+Mountain+Frame+Only.aspx
> 
> Merlin Works XLM Mountain Frame Only
> 
> $1,979    zuschlagen wer noch einen günstigen rahmen kaufen will...


----------



## nebeljäger (11. November 2008)

@catsoft

zum niederknien....freu mich schon wenn er fahrfertig anzuschauen ist...



Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GDmG4XjSCzA/SN1sSvWAHGI/AAAAAAAAAI8/lVBjgK-2TvM/s1600-h/XCR-4.jpg     jedoch Edelstahl
> 
> 
> Hier was aus Titan:
> ...



was verlangt Riccorsa für die Titan und XCR Geräte?

wahrlich ein schöner Tag heute in diesem Thread


----------



## ckaestner (11. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Boa, das teil ist mal geil! die umgedrehten magura hebel sind ne gute idee. was wiegt den deine titan-feile?



knapp 9,5kg....
Die Maguras muss man übrigens auffeilen damit sie auf den Syncros Stratos passen... war aber kein wirkliches Problem


----------



## powderJO (11. November 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Amaro kein MTB ist, sondern -ja was eigentlich, ein Singlespeed Crosser?-  finde ich das Teil in seiner Schlichtheit und Reduktion auf das Wesentliche ein geniales, avantgardistisches  Anschauungsobjekt.



so sehe ich das auch. ich bin immer noch hin und weg von dem teil...


----------



## elrond (11. November 2008)

O.k. ist ein Rennrad, dazu noch dreckig und die Kassette habe ich auch noch nicht auf den neuen Schuhen montiert aber ich tu's trotzdem


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2008)

natürlich ist es schön und trotz allem ein wenig o.t
  bitte wieder  mtb`s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (12. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> natürlich ist es schön und trotz allem ein wenig o.t
> bitte wieder  mtb`s




Na na werden wir mal nicht so hart sein.





@el

Ganz stark.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Na na werden wir mal nicht so hart sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bla bla bla 
deine toleranz kann ich ja nachvollziehen, du warst ja der ersttäter...


----------



## thxelf38 (12. November 2008)

Sagt mal, warum posten die Ti-Fans mit RR dieses nicht auf rennrad-news.de? 
Der Ti Thread dort ist eh ein bisschen eingeschlafen.


----------



## De Vingard (12. November 2008)

.


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. November 2008)

Schöner Rahmen!


----------



## IF006TD517 (12. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen!



richtig! 

ich hab da auch noch was im schlafzimmer gefunden... (foto leider nicht scharf und gut... hab meine i9 laufräder  endlich bekommen und da ist mir die ausfahrt doch wichtiger als gute fotos...)


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2008)

schick schick... aber das ausfallende sich nach bagger aus 

seh ich das richtig... oder ist da ne 5rot dran?


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. November 2008)

Schönes Eriksen...

Das Ausfallende schaut in der Tat ein wenig merkwürdig aus - genau wie die Kombination der Eloxalfarben...

Auf 5rot würde ich ebenfalls tippen - und auf zwei knogs...


----------



## IF006TD517 (12. November 2008)

ausfaller sind die slider... und diese sind sogar aus titan (die aluversion hat ein gewichtsoptimiertes loch drin... sieht dann luftlee/light aus...) -> sind in der tat etwas 'grob' oder bagger...

yepp... eloxalfarben: i9 ORANGE + tune BRONZE + chris king MANGO = idente töne ! nur die eriksen orange farbe (stütze) ist etwas blass...

knog stimmt auch. silikon besser am bike als im busen der freundin  oder... lichtfahrer sind sichtbarer

5rot ist auch dran... in rot... das wäre ein überlegung wert die roten teile umeloxieren zu lassen in orange oder silber... aber irgendwie heißt es ja 5rot und nicht 6silver oder 4orange....


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. November 2008)

und du WAGST es uns die linke seite zu zeigen? sag mal gehts noch!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thxelf38 (12. November 2008)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Wenn Elrond hier mit seinen schlechten Manieren auffällig wird, kann ich das auch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich check halt immer alle drei Foren (hier, RR-news, Tour) nach neuen Ti-Bildern (ob MTB, RR, Singelspeed oder Fixie ist mir eigentlich Wurst)...

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ein reines Ti-Forum?


----------



## Affekopp (12. November 2008)

@IF006...

Könntest mal einen Testbericht zur 5rot verfassen! 
Habe bisher nichts produktives im Forum gefunden.

Du wechselst ja häufiger deine Rahmen, wie manch anderer seine Unterhosen


----------



## Lanoss (12. November 2008)

Ich verlange anständige Fotos von allen Seiten und Detailbilder.
wer so ein Radl sein eigen nennt hat auch verpflichtungen.


----------



## nebeljäger (12. November 2008)

wenn ihr jetzt nicht sofort mit Moots, Eriksen, DK und Konsorten aufhört, werd ich mich wohl aus diesem Forum verbannen lassen müssen...

euer bettelarmer bald hausbauender Nebeljäger, der fürs neue MTB schon bei Chinesen sucht.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mannomann sind eure Räder schöööön................


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wenn ihr jetzt nicht sofort mit Moots, Eriksen, DK und Konsorten aufhört, werd ich mich wohl aus diesem Forum verbannen lassen müssen...
> 
> euer bettelarmer bald hausbauender Nebeljäger, der fürs neue MTB schon bei Chinesen sucht....
> 
> ...



Bitte, komm runter. Wenn ich mir Dein Fotoalbum ansehe, dann geht's Dir radltechnisch nicht schlecht, oder?
Und, bei aller Liebe, ein eigenes Haus würde ich jedem Fahrrad (oder mehreren Rädern) immer sofort vorziehen!


----------



## Don Trailo (12. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Bitte, komm runter. Wenn ich mir Dein Fotoalbum ansehe, dann geht's Dir radltechnisch nicht schlecht, oder?
> Und, bei aller Liebe, ein eigenes Haus würde ich jedem Fahrrad (oder mehreren Rädern) immer sofort vorziehen!



oh je nun ist sie da : *DIE WOHLSTANDSVERWAHRLOSUNG*
 ABER NUN MAL IM ERNST
 ALS ICH DIESEN FRED ERÖFFNET HABE HÄTTE ICH NIEMALS SOVIEL RESONANZ ERWARTET
UND TROTZ ALLEM WIRDS MIR SCHLECHT..... AUCH HIER IMMER VERMEHRT GÜMMELERRÄDER( AUF SCHWITZERDÜTSCH RENNRÄDER) ZU SEHEN OBWOHL SIE SCHÖN SIND 
HABEN SIE HIER NICHTS VERLOREN........
@ NEBELJÄGER
 IM IMHAUS BADEZIMMER KAUFEN GELLE!!!


----------



## hardflipper (12. November 2008)

Also das Eriksen (MTB) haut mich irgendwie nicht direkt um obwohl eigentlich nix schlechtes dran ist!?

Vielleicht liegts an den unschönen Ausfallern und der nicht optimalen Bildquali. 

Prinzipiel wäre ein KE aber ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste.

Warum eigentlich Slider bei Schaltung? Oder wandert die Schlatung dann wieder ans IF wenn es denn wieder kommt?


----------



## jörgl (12. November 2008)

,,,,,,


----------



## Don Trailo (12. November 2008)

das problem bei eriksen moots oder auch titus ist nur eins
das gewicht........
war heute bei meinem lieblingshändler und was hatte er im shop als aufbauprojekt ein radon, ohne decals  ganz pur.
 der wettkampf begann, was ist es wohl...? niemand von uns kam auf die idee... das es ein "billig"frame ist
als ich das stück in die hand nahm hatte ich ein echtes ahaerlebniss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De Vingard (12. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh je nun ist sie da : *DIE WOHLSTANDSVERWAHRLOSUNG*
> ABER NUN MAL IM ERNST
> ALS ICH DIESEN FRED ERÖFFNET HABE HÄTTE ICH NIEMALS SOVIEL RESONANZ ERWARTET
> UND TROTZ ALLEM WIRDS MIR SCHLECHT..... AUCH HIER IMMER VERMEHRT GÜMMELERRÄDER( AUF SCHWITZERDÜTSCH RENNRÄDER) ZU SEHEN OBWOHL SIE SCHÖN SIND
> HABEN SIE HIER NICHTS VERLOREN........


 
Ich hab mein Gümelerrad wieder rausgenommen. Sorry, dass ich das gepostet habe; ich hoffe, Du musst Dich nicht gleich übergeben.


----------



## nebeljäger (12. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ NEBELJÄGER
> IM IMHAUS BADEZIMMER KAUFEN GELLE!!!



wenn mir Inhaus auch in der *Schweiz* gute Preise machen kann gerne...

lass dir den Masi schmecken....hätt da auch gern ein Glaserl davon....


----------



## elrond (12. November 2008)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Gümelerrad wieder rausgenommen. Sorry, dass ich das gepostet habe; ich hoffe, Du musst Dich nicht gleich übergeben.



Hätte ich jetzt auch gerne gemacht aber anscheinend kann man mir hier seine Beiträge nur in einem gewissen Zeitrahmen ändern. An einen Admin melden geht auch nicht so einfach, da das rote Knöpfchen fehlt - werde mich in Zukunft wieder von diesem Laden fernhalten  - und da sagt man immer Rennradler seien spießig... Ich hoffe der Mann mit seinem DK Crosser wird aufgrund der vielen Nicht-MTB-Bilder nicht noch geteert und gevierteilt...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das problem bei eriksen moots oder auch titus ist nur eins
> das gewicht........
> war heute bei meinem lieblingshändler und was hatte er im shop als aufbauprojekt ein radon, ohne decals  ganz pur.
> der wettkampf begann, was ist es wohl...? niemand von uns kam auf die idee... das es ein "billig"frame ist
> als ich das stück in die hand nahm hatte ich ein echtes ahaerlebniss



Das heißt, man hat es ihm nicht angesehen? Schweißnähte & Details waren gut?


----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das problem bei eriksen moots oder auch titus ist nur eins
> das gewicht........
> war heute bei meinem lieblingshändler und was hatte er im shop als aufbauprojekt ein radon, ohne decals  ganz pur.
> der wettkampf begann, was ist es wohl...? niemand von uns kam auf die idee... das es ein "billig"frame ist
> als ich das stück in die hand nahm hatte ich ein echtes ahaerlebniss



... wer sowas macht hat das prädikat "lieblingshändler" verwirkt! dauerhaft! 

sowas ist ja wirklich 

ciao
flo


----------



## Catsoft (13. November 2008)

Das Radon kommt doch von Kocmo, das sind nu wahrlich keine Anfänger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (13. November 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an den unschönen Ausfallern und der nicht optimalen Bildquali.
> 
> Warum eigentlich Slider bei Schaltung? Oder ... ?



unschön? geschmacksache - allerdings praktisch wenn man umbauen will - rohloff  bzw. single speed  (alles da!) - nein, der grund diese zu bestellen war einzig und allein = ich hasse breezer  ausfallenden

warum es keine guten fotos gibt: wenig zeit und ich habe keine lust meine bastelecke/wohnung hier zu posten bzw. staub und dreck herrschen z.zt. bei mir... 

zuerst: das IF ist wieder ganz...  good work !





dann: die unschönen ausfaller (hier ALU, links) mit tune bronze und 5 rot - oh ja die farben beißen sich

und damits noch mehr beschwerden hagelt: im hintergrund schneidet eine 183er scheibe die luft 





brother & sister





independent kent 





5rot passt einfach zu meinem kühlschrank...  
und orange/mango/bronze zu meiner kaffeemaschine 





besser ich wäre farbenblind (tuning kommt noch... der kettenstrebenschutz ist ja auch nur schnell fixiert  worden damit ich mich gleich einmal aufs bike  setzen konnte.... )





staub, etwas dreck ... keine lust & zeit zum putzen...


----------



## Don Trailo (13. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... wer sowas macht hat das prädikat "lieblingshändler" verwirkt! dauerhaft!
> 
> sowas ist ja wirklich
> 
> ...


der kunde nahm das frame was soll der händler sagen: **** you?!ev
 doch nicht in einer offenen werkstatt , so läufts bei uns sind ja auch in der schweiz gelle
.......ein frame aufbauen ist doch schön... abgesehen davon die schweissnähte waren echt gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2008)

nix gegen die ausfallenden... top praktisch  sieht halt echt MASSIV aus aber whatever... DAS gewicht haste ja mit der rot5 gespahrt

echt geil! 

aber warum 2 SOOO identsiche raeder? die duerften sich doch genau gleich fahren?


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. November 2008)

@IF006TD517: Ein paar/Paar hübsche Mitbewohner hast Du Dir da angelacht...


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. November 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber warum 2 SOOO identsiche raeder? die duerften sich doch genau gleich fahren?



nö... sieht vielleicht nur soooo aus, aber unterschiedlich sind:

standover (der brutalste unterschied!)
oberrohrlänge
sitzwinkel/lenkwinkel 
und auch noch ein grund für die dicken dinger = radstand ist veränderbar... 3cm

aber auch durch den anderen sitzrohrdurchmesser (34,9 bzw, 31,8) und die dünneren hinterbaustreben bei KE hat man(n) gleich ein anderes fahrgefühl... 

das einzige das die beiden und ihre anderen geschwister gemein haben ist das titan, die king steuersätze und eventuell hope bremsen...


@ blumenthal: was die mitbewohner angeht... nach österreichischer tradition: im keller sind noch mehr    ...


----------



## Gz007 (13. November 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> richtig!
> 
> ich hab da auch noch was im schlafzimmer gefunden... (foto leider nicht scharf und gut... hab meine i9 laufräder  endlich bekommen und da ist mir die ausfahrt doch wichtiger als gute fotos...)



hallo,

bitte mehr Bilder in guter Quali nachreichen


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. November 2008)

Gz007 schrieb:


> bitte mehr Bilder...


----------



## hoeckle (13. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


>


 




aber so was kann schon mal passieren, wenn man das antwortfenster auflässt und ungewollt zu wichtigeren dingen abberufen wird....

ist mir auch schon passiert...

wobei 1:20 schon ein wort sind...


----------



## Don Trailo (13. November 2008)

ich bin seit tagen  mein hirn am zerfleischen welche gabel ich am meinem bike montieren mag
 hmmm , ich weiss nicht recht ti und die weisse fox finde ich nicht so dolle.... aber auch nicht übel
 also halte ich mal ausnahmsweise die klappe oder doch nicht??


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. November 2008)

Wie wär's mit einer DT, schaut edel aus, Magura Durins gibt es in diversen Farben, schwarzer SID oder einer lackierten Fox von Burn Baby bzw. GoCycle (gibt es sicher neben dem Leolook und dem fragwürdigen Carbonpaint auch in normalen Farbtönen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (13. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit einer DT, schaut edel aus, Magura Durins gibt es in diversen Farben, schwarzer SID oder einer lackierten Fox von Burn Baby bzw. GoCycle (gibt es sicher neben dem Leolook und dem fragwürdigen Carbonpaint auch in normalen Farbtönen)?



Burn Baby ??? please more infos


----------



## nebeljäger (13. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Burn Baby ??? please more infos



http://www.burn-baby.de/53963698cb0e75701/index.html


----------



## FR_SvenSon (13. November 2008)

nabend erstmal..

da ich nicht al zu viel plan von titanbikes habe..wollte ich euch mal was fragen was haltet ihr vom Voodoo D-JAb??
http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Voodoo-D-J...m14&_trkparms=72:570|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

oder vom Kona King Kahuna titanium..


für welches würdet ihr euch endscheiden bzw welches ist besser???

gruß und danke

svenson


----------



## Don Trailo (13. November 2008)

ich persönlich finde das Voodoo :kotz: diese ausfaller für jeden zweck....


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. November 2008)

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=696&categoryId=87

Ich weiß nicht ob Rock Lobster jetzt auch in Asien fertigen lässt...aber der Preis ist heiss.
Das 09er Modell kommt laut Merlin wohl ab Dezember...zum "Normalpreis" von knapp 800GBP.

Lynskey hat übrigens gerade den M320 für 1695$ im Angebot...


----------



## Olle Jolze (13. November 2008)

Das Steuerrohr sieht eher unschön aus, da könnt man ja locker 2cm abschneiden.
@IF: Wieso muss denn die Speed-Tec so ein trauriges Dasein auf der Heizung fristen, hast Du denn gar kein Mitleid?


----------



## Carcassonne (13. November 2008)

Die Languste hat auf jeden Fall gute Chancen in der Wertung für das häßlichste Titanbike des Jahres.


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. November 2008)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> @IF: Wieso muss denn die Speed-Tec so ein trauriges Dasein auf der Heizung fristen, hast Du denn gar kein Mitleid?



deshalb poste ich ungerne meine unaufgeräumte wohnung - CSI im mtb-forum 

ich bin derzeit einfach müde... die OP tücher sind z.zt. mehr mit blut und iod getränkt  als mit schmier & öl  - sünde


----------



## sb-lümmel (13. November 2008)

...mein kleiner bescheidener Beitrag zum Thema Titanium Galerie. Leider hat es nie zum wirklich Qualitativ hochwertigem Material gereicht, aber es gefällt....
Gruß
eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (13. November 2008)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> ...mein kleiner bescheidener Beitrag zum Thema Titanium Galerie. Leider hat es nie zum wirklich Qualitativ hochwertigem Material gereicht, aber es gefällt....
> Gruß
> eric




Das war alles an Bildern?  *mitdemFußwipp*


----------



## sb-lümmel (14. November 2008)

Sorry!



Gruß


----------



## Carcassonne (14. November 2008)

Zu klein ist das Lümmel Photo, da kann man kaum was erkennen. Was man erkennt, sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## IF006TD517 (14. November 2008)

Gz007 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bitte mehr Bilder in guter Quali nachreichen



hoffe das geht halbwegs...  

denkt euch die kabelbinder an der gabel einfach weg... und auch all jenes das euch missfällt... d.h. manche sehen gar kein bike  













@sb-lümmel... echt geil das teil


----------



## ZeFlo (14. November 2008)

... die kabelbinder sind das kleinste problem :






























































































das grösste -> die beiden stehen nicht bei mir 

ciao
flo


----------



## damonsta (14. November 2008)

Geiles Bike, nur die Reifen bezeichne ich zumindest am VR als nicht wintertauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (14. November 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad!
*eric*


----------



## versus (14. November 2008)

ein wahnsinns rad!
allerdings finde ich die unterschiedlichen eloxaltöne schon störend und der polierte, bzw. gebürstete vorbau will in meinen augen nicht so recht zum matten rahmen passen.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich bin seit tagen  mein hirn am zerfleischen welche gabel ich am meinem bike montieren mag...



so geht es mir auch. meine fox muss zum service und mir schwant leider, dass sie ihr leben ausgehaucht hat. mit weiß kann ich mich auch nicht so recht anfreunden...
an lackieren habe ich auch schon gedacht aber was passiert dann mit der garantie? flöten? 


@IF006TD517 - an einem erfahrungsbericht zur 5rot wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## cluso (14. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ein wahnsinns rad!
> 
> Gebürstete vorbau will in meinen augen nicht so recht zum matten rahmen passen.



Jepp, meine ersten Gedanken.

Warum kein Moots-Vorbau, der hat wenigsten den gleichen geistigen Vater.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> so geht es mir auch. meine fox muss zum service und mir schwant leider, dass sie ihr leben ausgehaucht hat. mit weiß kann ich mich auch nicht so recht anfreunden...
> an lackieren habe ich auch schon gedacht aber was passiert dann mit der garantie? flöten?
> 
> .



garantie geht eben schon flöten ja!!
 mir schwebte ne verchromung vor passend zu meinem konzept
 doch die preise sind abartig


----------



## Don Trailo (14. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=696&categoryId=87
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob Rock Lobster jetzt auch in Asien fertigen lässt...aber der Preis ist heiss.
> Das 09er Modell kommt laut Merlin wohl ab Dezember...zum "Normalpreis" von knapp 800GBP.
> ...



das nenne ich aber nen optischen totalschaden


----------



## Olle Jolze (14. November 2008)

@sb-lümmel: Ist das ein xacd?


----------



## Don Trailo (14. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Geiles Bike, nur die Reifen bezeichne ich zumindest am VR als nicht wintertauglich.


 bei allem respekt, du kannst ja kleinlich sein

 finde das eriksen bike zu 80% gelungen


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Warum kein Moots-Vorbau, der hat wenigsten den gleichen geistigen Vater.



Yep, diese Wahl könnte einer weitergehenden Perfektionierung in der Tat zuträglich sein...


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. November 2008)

Ich finde das Eriksen auch klasse.
Durchweg ungewöhnlich und hochwertig ausgestattet (Schaltung, Laufräder, Sattel, etc.). 
Der Farbenwirrwarr und die hässliche Bastellösung was den Kettenstrebenschutz angeht kosten aber deutlich Punkte in der B-Note 
Wegen der 5rot wären rote Elox Teile schöner gewesen. 
Ich würde zumindest die blauen Fox Decals abziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (14. November 2008)

@olle Jolze:
Ein Was? Das war mal/bzw ist ein alter Fishlips (Rose Import) Rahmen. Hier mal ein Bild, wie ich das Ding ersteigert hatte:



Gruß
eric


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. November 2008)

@sb-lümmel: Nicht wiederzuerkennen - und das ist in dem Fall kein Nachteil...


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> hoffe das geht halbwegs...
> 
> denkt euch die kabelbinder an der gabel einfach weg... und auch all jenes das euch missfällt... d.h. manche sehen gar kein bike
> 
> ...


*
JA! Echt geil das Teil!*  

Schön, wenn man sich solche Träume erfüllen kann...

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Rutil (15. November 2008)

Hier mal Aufnahmen von einem Lynskey-made On One nach dem Schweissen.


----------



## singlestoph (15. November 2008)

waswiewo?

die racing rälfe? gehen die kaputt wenns kalt wird?

stoph(irritiert)


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. November 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Hier mal Aufnahmen von einem Lynskey-made On One nach dem Schweissen.



Ist übrigens das 29er...


----------



## sable (15. November 2008)

Bin neu hier, aber wollte euch gleich mal mein Lieblingsrad zeigen:


----------



## powderJO (15. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> garantie geht eben schon flöten ja!!
> mir schwebte ne verchromung vor passend zu meinem konzept
> doch die preise sind abartig



verchromung hört sich spannend an. würde bei mir aber nicht passen. wenn ich mich mit gar nix neuem anfreunden kann, werde ich mir die gabel wohl oder übel lackieren lassen. 

das eriksen finde ich nach mittlerweile mehrmaligen schauen immer noch schön. bis auf den eloxmix, die gabel (obwohl man sich irgendwie an den anblick gewöhnt - finde ihn nicht mehr sooo schlimm wie beim ersten mal) und den 7 vorbau. der würde meinem sicher besser stehen ...


----------



## forest warrior (18. November 2008)

...optik "gewoehungsbeduerftig" - fahrverhalten 

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

forest warrior schrieb:


> ...optik "gewoehungsbeduerftig" - fahrverhalten
> 
> ride on



Das Jones finde ich persönlich super.   *echt*

Erinnert mich entfernt irgendwie an das Merlin Newsboy.  *wegen der geschwungenen Rahmenform *

Mal was anderes und der Gesamteindruck ist eben stimmig. *besser als langweilige Bikes in jedem Fall, oder?!!!


----------



## el saltamontes (19. November 2008)

ja, jones sind wirklich geile teile - der typ scheint auch recht "speziell" zu sein 

gut find ich auch die hier

schwarzes schaf


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> ja, jones sind wirklich geile teile - der typ scheint auch recht "speziell" zu sein
> 
> gut find ich auch die hier
> 
> schwarzes schaf



Die kannte ich noch nicht.  *finde ich aber generell interessant*

Das Modell Stellar erinnert am ehesten an das Jones. *und das Highroller könnte man fast für ein Kona Aha halten* 

Ich würde das 26er Fastas(s) oder das StHighlight nehmen. *wenn letzteres nicht ein 29er wäre* und alle Modelle nicht so teuer wären*


----------



## cluso (19. November 2008)

forest warrior schrieb:


> ...optik "gewoehungsbeduerftig" - fahrverhalten
> 
> ride on



Du stellst aber schon noch mehr Bilder ein?!


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

federt / flext die gabel, oder ist das nur eine konstruktiv stilistische neuinterpretation 

insgesamt muss ich leider sagen, dass "interessant" das netteste ist, was ich in sachen optik darüber sagen kann. trotzdem würde auch ich gerne mehr fotos sehen!


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2008)

jeff jones, coole sau  guter blog ..

ganz geil find ich die idee mit der 6gang king ssp nabe.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (19. November 2008)

bei den amis gibts eine ganz reihe "cooler säue" rund um jeff jones und den typen von black sheep

auch noch sehr zu empfehlen der blog von groovycycleworks, die zwar viel stahl machen, aber ich glaub auch den einen oder anderen ti rahmen

"nebenbei" verdient auch noch spot eine lobende erwähnung, aber ich glaub, die war schon da...

ps- mehr fotos vom jones wären wirklich nicht schlecht... waaah - so eins oder ein blacksheep singlespeeder oder 1 x 9 ...das wär ja was....


----------



## forest warrior (19. November 2008)

mehr bilder einstellen...mal schauen. bin nicht so der photograph...auf mr jones seite hat s doch genug bilder...
hier das gleiche in gross.
http://www.freewebs.com/cycleria/jonesss.jpg

die gabel daempft und flext nur minimal. sowohl komfortbezogen als auch beim bremsen. v.a. letzteres macht sich aeusserst positiv bemerkbar. ich fuhr bis dato noch nie eine discgabel, egal ob suspended oder rigid, welche so wenig unter bremseinwirkung flext. fuer den komfort an der front bringt der h-bar wohl mehr als die gabel.
das heck ist hingegen sehr angenehm. fuhr bisher aber nur mit ner moots, welche unter dem flachen winkel sicher auch ein gutes stueck dazu beitraegt. mehr zu den ideen, leicht plattgedrueckte sitz- und kettenstreben etc, auf jones' seite.

mr jones fahrtechnik habe ich bei weitem nicht, aber sein ck-ss-naben konzept habe ich auch nachgebastelt. bei mir wurde jedoch aus 8f 5f (xt, 17-30) da ich mit 9f zu oft kettenrisse und verbogene ritzel habe...
dazu ein guter link hier
http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Six_Speed_MTB

mit einem radstand von ca 1067mm, von wegen 29er haben grosse radstaende, faehrt sich die kiste sehr agil, ist aber bei hohen tempi >80, nicht das gelbe vom ei. ist auch nicht dafuer gemacht, auf trails wo sowas hingehoert ist die kiste 1a.

und fuer titan lateral definitiv steif 

blacksheep als auch groovy bieten super alternativen zum h-bar.

ride on


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> jeff jones, coole sau  guter blog ..
> 
> ganz geil find ich die idee mit der 6gang king ssp nabe.
> 
> ...



für mich eines dieser räder die man kauft wenn man schon alles hat...oder eben nichts.....


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

forest warrior schrieb:


> auf trails wo sowas hingehoert ist die kiste 1a.



gerade lese ich "in der nähe des mount uetli". ich sehe denselben hier von meinem schreibtisch aus. dann kann ich das teil ja vielleicht mal irgendwo auf den trails beäugen


----------



## oldman (19. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> für mich eines dieser räder die man kauft wenn man schon alles hat...oder eben nichts.....



genau. 
achja, hatte auch mal nen h-bar, war froh als ich endlich ne "coole sau" gefunden habe, die das geschwuer kaufen wollte, habe an dem deal noch knapp 100 verloren. war cool.
so ein jeff jones bike wuerde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen.

aber - schweissen kann der jj, fahren kann er wie ein junger gott und marketing kann er auch recht gut, sonst wuerde keiner im 21. jahrhundert sowas kaufen 

my2cents


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2008)

oh , ich würde mir sowas schon schenken, lassen und sofort hier zum verkauf anbieten... anscheinend schmelzen hier ja einige vor dem pc weg( hoffentlich sehen das ihre partnerinnen nicht)... etwas anderes... hat es eigentlich auch frauen hier ? ;-)


----------



## el saltamontes (19. November 2008)

> atte auch mal nen h-bar, war froh als ich endlich ne "coole sau" gefunden habe, die das geschwuer kaufen wollte




hab mich auch schon öfters gefragt, ob das ding nicht saumäßig unpraktisch ist - gerade bei technischem zeugs und sprüngen und so... ausprobieren würd ich ihn auf jeden fall mal, aber ob der dranbleibt???


----------



## forest warrior (19. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> für mich eines dieser räder die man kauft wenn man schon alles hat...oder eben nichts.....



oder wenn manN langsam gebrechlich ist, aber keine lust hat jaehrlich ein fully hinten und vorne zu ueberholen. wenn das teil ein paar jahre haelt, was ich natuerlich schwer hoffe, relativiert sich der preis dann schnell 

100.- ecu mit nem h-bar verlocht? dann haetteste ihn noch ein wenig behalten sollen, heute wuerdeste wohl das gleiche plus machen..
ich habe meine alle schon laenger, wo die preise noch bezahlbar waren.
hast du eigentlich meine ti-vbrake noch im einsatz? 

ob jj schweissen kann...hmm...jedenfalls faehrt er afaik selber ein "mones"...

seit kurzem gibts die classic-h bar auch von titec. den komfort von titan jedoch nicht inkl..

ja, naechstes jahr sind wieder auf der ueetli-albis-ecke anzutreffen. jetzt ist s gerade im winterschlaf...

ride on


----------



## Levi Strauss (19. November 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> hat nichts mit cross country racing zu tun, dafür umso mehr mit titan...
> 
> es ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
> 
> ...



immer wieder geil anzusehen !


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

da wir hier im cc-forum sind möchte ich (auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es haue gibt) mal die frage stellen, ob der newsboy tatsächlich für den einsatz abseits befestigter wege (worunter ich auch feldwege und forstautobahnen zähle) gedacht ist. 
für mich sieht das teil immer wieder schlicht und ergreifend wie ein cruiser mit stollenreifen aus.
auch rein optisch kann ich die regelmässigen begeisterungsstürme über den newsboy nicht nachvollziehen.

kurz: was ist so doll an dem teil? helft einem unwissenden doch mal auf die sprünge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2008)

@versus;
 bin deiner meinung
 und die letzte rampe wie am titreff kannst du damit rauchen....


----------



## newsboy (19. November 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da wir hier im cc-forum sind möchte ich (auch auf die gefahr hin, dass es haue gibt) mal die frage stellen, ob der newsboy tatsächlich für den einsatz abseits befestigter wege (worunter ich auch feldwege und forstautobahnen zähle) gedacht ist.
> für mich sieht das teil immer wieder schlicht und ergreifend wie ein cruiser mit stollenreifen aus.
> auch rein optisch kann ich die regelmässigen begeisterungsstürme über den newsboy nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> kurz: was ist so doll an dem teil? helft einem unwissenden doch mal auf die sprünge...



liest du mal nach... 

... und über geschmack lässt sich dann wie überall streiten.

ashok


----------



## singlestoph (19. November 2008)

hmmmm

war wohl schon als geländeross gedacht .....

müsst ich mir irgendwann ma wenigstens testhalber unter das sitzpolster ....

:d


----------



## sal.paradise (19. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> genau.
> achja, hatte auch mal nen h-bar, war froh als ich endlich ne "coole sau" gefunden habe, die das geschwuer kaufen wollte, habe an dem deal noch knapp 100â¬ verloren. war cool.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldman (19. November 2008)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> oldman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > genau.
> ...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (19. November 2008)

Meiner hielt exakt 23 Minuten, dann habe ich ihn wieder abgeschraubt und zurückgeschickt 

Finde ihn auch nicht schick, aber manche schwören drauf...





Ps: Er hielt sicher länger, aber nicht an meinem Rad


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

newsboy schrieb:


> liest du mal nach...



danke für den link! klingt gut. ich frage mich dann allerdings schon, warum fast alle aufgebauten newsboys nicht so aussehen, als würden sie wie in dem link beschrieben bewegt werden.



newsboy schrieb:


> ... und über geschmack lässt sich dann wie überall streiten.



klar. darüber müssen auch nicht weiter diskutieren. mein geschmack ist es eben nicht.


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hmmmm
> 
> war wohl schon als geländeross gedacht .....
> 
> ...



mach das, dann würde ich das gerne auch mal selbst testen


----------



## versus (19. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @versus;
> bin deiner meinung
> und die letzte rampe wie am titreff kannst du damit rauchen....



 die war aber auch heftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forest warrior (20. November 2008)

h-bars und konsorten sollte man relativ tief nach unten neigen damit sie bequem werden. ich brauchte auch mehrere touren bis ich mich (pudel-)wohl fuehlte.

ride on


----------



## FR_SvenSon (20. November 2008)

Hilfe

Woher bekommt mann nen Titan rizer???
hab die gängigen inet anbieter durchforstet.(wie hibike und konsorten)



Danke euch schon mal im vorraus


----------



## aka (20. November 2008)

FR_SvenSon schrieb:


> Woher bekommt mann nen Titan rizer???



Schau mal bei Dean


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2008)

forest warrior schrieb:


> h-bars und konsorten sollte man relativ tief nach unten neigen



NEIN


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2008)

Der tiefere Sinn dieses ... Dinges erschließt sich mir gerade nicht, tschuldigung. :kotz:



el saltamontes schrieb:


> gut find ich auch die hier
> 
> schwarzes schaf



Danke für diesen Link! Hab mich gerade verliebt, das stHighlight ist...   Nicht in dem dort gezeigten Aufbau, aber der Rahmen...

Ich fang dann mal an zu sparen...


----------



## Levi Strauss (21. November 2008)

... eine frage an euch freaks: von moots gibt es doch 2 verschiedene stützen - die klassische und noch eine mit neuer klemmung. welche würde ihr bevorzugen ? der preis sollte ähnlich sein oder ? trotz des hohen preises bin ich schwer am überlegen mir so ein teilchen zu gönnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (21. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der tiefere Sinn dieses ... Dinges erschließt sich mir gerade nicht, tschuldigung. :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... ich denke das rad macht spaß - nicht mehr und nich weniger


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ... eine frage an euch freaks: von moots gibt es doch 2 verschiedene stützen - die klassische und noch eine mit neuer klemmung. welche würde ihr bevorzugen ? der preis sollte ähnlich sein oder ? trotz des hohen preises bin ich schwer am überlegen mir so ein teilchen zu gönnen



 die neue ist schöner
 oder halt wenn klassisch die von kent


----------



## cluso (21. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die neue ist schöner
> oder halt wenn klassisch die von kent





Die neue von Moots hat doch auch eine ähnliche Klemmung wie die von Kent, oder?



Was anderes: War doch vor ein paar Monaten OMT hier ein wenig im Gespräch. Hat sich jemand nähers damit auseinander gesetzt und evtl. auch was gekauft?

stürmische Grüße

c.


----------



## drinkandbike (21. November 2008)

ich glaube die alte Moots Stütze ist beim Deutschland Vertrieb aktuell relativ günstig zu bekommen. Mit Sicherheit ist die Sattelklemmung bei der neuen Stütze besser zu bedienen. Das war und ist bei der alten Moots Stütze relativ frikkelig. (Erfahrungswert)


----------



## forest warrior (21. November 2008)

alte moots vs moots cinch vs eriksen.

alte moots: sattel umstaendlich zu montieren, haelt aber alles bombenfest und ist sehr stabil.
cinch: sattel einfach zu montieren, kann aber unter grosser belastung verrutschen. noch keine langzeiterfahrung, evt gleiche probleme wie eriksen, s. unten.
eriksen: sattel einfach zu montieren, kann aber unter grosser belastung verrutschen, zudem ist mir bei einem relativ leichten sturz eine aluschale zerbogen. dafuer die schoenste (..wem das wichtig ist)

ich bin mit 65kg und easy cc eigentlich nicht der prototyp des sattelstuetzenkillers... 

ride on


----------



## oldman (21. November 2008)

forest warrior schrieb:


> alte moots vs moots cinch vs eriksen.
> 
> alte moots: sattel umstaendlich zu montieren, haelt aber alles bombenfest und ist sehr stabil.
> cinch: sattel einfach zu montieren, kann aber unter grosser belastung verrutschen. noch keine langzeiterfahrung, evt gleiche probleme wie eriksen, s. unten.
> ...




jap, die olle moots ist ein montagemonster, nichts fuer schwache nerven und choleriker. einmal montiert haelt die sache.

die neue habe ich mal betatschen duerfen, sieht sehr schoen aus (wie die kent), aber laut besitzer rutscht der sattel, man muss alles richtig derbe zuknallen. 

aehnlich funktionieren die teile von bold precision, sind allerdings poliert. soweit mir bekannt, haben die keine "rutschprobleme".

achja - die alte moots stuetze ist im abverkauf. vor allem ungewoehnliche groessen werden sehr guenstig gehandelt.


----------



## kodak (21. November 2008)

@Cluso
ich hatte Kontakt mit OMT ... es ging um eine Gabel nach Mass, Kontaktaufnahme und erster Erfahrungsaustausch verliefen sehr gut, der Preis war ausgezeichnet, es sollte sogar schon einen Prototypen geben ... leider wurde bald merklich Ruhe, habe den Prototypen nie als Bild gesehen usw., verstand ich auch, da die Titanfahrradsache nur Hobby ist ... naja irgendwann habe ich nicht mehr gefragt wie es weitergeht ... am Ende also alles eingeschlafen und eine OnOne Ti - Gabel verichtet ihren Dienst ...

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> @Cluso
> ich hatte Kontakt mit OMT ... es ging um eine Gabel nach Mass, Kontaktaufnahme und erster Erfahrungsaustausch verliefen sehr gut, der Preis war ausgezeichnet, es sollte sogar schon einen Prototypen geben ... leider wurde bald merklich Ruhe, habe den Prototypen nie als Bild gesehen usw., verstand ich auch, da die Titanfahrradsache nur Hobby ist ... naja irgendwann habe ich nicht mehr gefragt wie es weitergeht ... am Ende also alles eingeschlafen und eine OnOne Ti - Gabel verichtet ihren Dienst ...
> 
> Percy


 suche auch noch ne schöne gabel woher hast du  die onone ti ??


----------



## kodak (21. November 2008)

@Don
ebay uk ... ging fuer unglaubliche 127 Euro (plus 30 Euro Versand) ueber den Tisch ... ist nichts fuer Gewichtsfetischisten (900g), fuer uns Liebhaber des Rohstoffes ja eher positiv und es flattert auch mit 180 Scheibe da nichts. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Noch keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist (war), die Schweissnaehte und die Verarbeitung sind aber sehr angenehm 

Percy


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2008)

@Percy

 glückwunsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2008)

Warum hab ich die nicht gesehen


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. November 2008)

sieht gut aus


----------



## sb-lümmel (21. November 2008)

Ich finde Grün steht Titan ausgezeichnet...



Gruß
eric


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2008)

Oh ja!

Ich bin gespannt auf Gunsmoke/Titan!


----------



## deuragnerag (22. November 2008)

Titan und Leder


----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2008)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> Ich finde Grün steht Titan ausgezeichnet...
> eric


 oh ja 
das hat doch wiesmann 
bewiesen mit seinem road mit grünen anbauteilen
und auch mitte neunziger als grün ,blau und rot ablöste war es ein echtes aha erlebniss


----------



## homrich (24. November 2008)

Wer 'ne Titangabel sucht, sollte mal hierhin schauen: www.crisptitanium.com


----------



## -odi- (24. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, 


ich weiß, ich bin hier in der Titanium-Galerie aber die anderen Themen hinsichtlich Titanrahmen sind schon so alt, daß ich mir nicht sicher bin dort Antworten auf meine Fragen zu bekommen, außerdem sind hier die besten Spezialisten in Sachen Titan. Und ich hoffe hier nicht sofort in der Luft zerrissen zu werden:



Ich suche einen neuen Rahmen der so richtig lange hält. Dieser sollte aus Titan sein (logisch sonst wäre ich nicht hier).
Ich habe schon ziemlich konkrete Vorstellung was der Rahmen haben soll:

Headshok Steuerrohr
Verschiebbare Ausfallenden für Rohloff (kein Exzentertretlager  Jetzt werden die ersten jetzt wohl Fragen wieso...  ist wohl auch 'ne Glaubensfrage:
ich finde Slider besser;
siehe Punkt 3

BB30 Tretlager
Deutschlandvertrieb und/oder unkomplizierte Kommunikation.
Ich habe mich selbst schon ein wenig umgesehen und zwei Marken aufgetan die zumindest vom Preis schon in zwei unterschiedlichen Ligen spielen.


Rewel - und - Seven Sola. 


Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile.


Rewel: Nach erstem Kontakt per E-Mail sehr Freundlich und schnell. Leider (noch!) keine Option für BB30  vielleicht doch, wenn ich nochmal gaaanz lieb frage. Der Preiswertere der beiden. 

Seven: Möglich ist bei denen wohl alles, der Grundpreis schon grenzwertig aber die Aufpreispolitik ist jenseits von gut und böse (Bsp. Headshok-Steuerrohr von 2008 nach 2009 +34%). Laut Supermario-Sports ist der kompetenteste Händler sogar bei mir in der Nähe (Bochum).

Da gibt es evtl. noch einen 3. im Bunde: IF bei denen warte ich jedoch noch auf Katalog und Auf-Preisliste.

Die anderen gefallen mir nicht oder nicht ganz, oder haben keinen Deutschlandvertrieb. Da wiederum ist mir das ganze Procedere dann zu müßig. 










So, jetzt meine Fragen:
Lohnt sich der ~2 ½ -fache Aufpreis von Rewel zu Seven oder zahl' ich da nur oder überwiegend den Traditions-Ami-Bonus?
Ich habe bisher nur Rahmen von der Stange genutzt, wie kann man sich auf die Geometrie-Empfehlung von Herrn Rewel Leo Santa in Person verlassen? Wenn das Bike nicht paßt sind selbst 2000 viel Geld.
Bei Seven hat man soviel Möglichkeiten, da kann man doch bestimmt viel falsch machen, oder?
Wie sind die beiden, sowohl Rewel als auch Seven, hinsichtlich der Verarbeitungsqualität?
@ Dominique: Sorry, aber Deine Waden sind ja nicht wirklich von dieser Welt!!! Und was ich bisher gelesen habe, hast Du ein Sola und das IMX?!? Hattest Du bisher Probleme bezüglich Steifigkeit? Bist Du vielleicht mal ein Rewel gefahren und kannst die beiden Rahmen vergleichen?


War hier schon jemand in der glücklichen Lage diese beiden Bikes Probe zu fahren?


Ist denn in meiner nähe die einen oder anderen Titanbiker unterwegs die ihre Goldstücke mal in natura zur Betrachtung bereit stellen?


Ich befürchte das waren noch nicht alle Fragen. Schaun mer mal.


LG
Olli


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. November 2008)

Aus der Hüfte raus würde ich Independent Fabrication nehmen, aber vor allem aus Tradition aus... 

Verarbeitet sind alle drei genannte top, wobei bei Rewel hier im Thread ja auch nicht so positives bzgl. fehlender Hülsen im Sitzrohr/verkratzen Sattelstützen zu lesen war.
In der von Dir angesprochenen Version würde mir ehrlich gesagt das Rewel sogar am Besten gefallen.
Die Rohre sind etwas geschwungener und sehen etwas moderner aus als die der klassischeren Amis. 
Bei den klassischen Rahmen gefällt mir die Lefty gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2008)

....lass dir zeit, schreib die firmen an oder nimm das telefon zur hand
schildere deine bedürfnisse
(DU BIST DER KUNDE), werden diese nicht gestillt, weitergucken
rewel ist sicher i.o. massrahmen sind auch mit risiko behaftet ganz klar
du musst genau wissen was und wie du es willst und ich rede nicht von oberrohrlängen etc...
bei rewel lohnt sich auch ein besuch... da hat keine nachteile

Independent Fabrication  ist natürlich auch ganz nett, da kann dir 
TI freak aber eine grosse akte  zeigen, was für ein aufwand es war da sich nen massrahmen mit rohloff zu bauen

 viel spass bei deinem vorhaben


----------



## cluso (25. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ....lass dir zeit, schreib die firmen an oder nimm das telefon zur hand
> schildere deine bedürfnisse
> (DU BIST DER KUNDE), werden diese nicht gestillt, weitergucken
> rewel ist sicher i.o. massrahmen sind auch mit risiko behaftet ganz klar
> ...



Don trifft es mal wieder voll den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## ottmar (25. November 2008)

wenn Du bisher mit Rahmen von der Stange zufrieden warst, kannst Du das "Maßrahmenrisiko" ganz einfach dadurch vermindern, dass Du die Geo von einem bisher gefahrenen Rahmen nachbauen lässt.
Maßrahmen werden eh überbewertet!


----------



## Jaypeare (25. November 2008)

Headshock + Rohloff gibts auch von Kocmo, wegen BB30 müsstest du fragen.

Thylacine würde mir noch einfallen, die bauen wohl auch alles was man will und sind vergleichsweise bezahlbar. Haben aber keinen D-Vertrieb.


----------



## IF006TD517 (25. November 2008)

ottmar schrieb:


> ...
> Maßrahmen werden eh überbewertet!



dachte ich auch - bis mir IF einen empfohlen und gebaut hat... natürlich nach der mühsamen prozedur des datenblatt ausfüllens und unzähligen telefonaten (die haben angerufen) über meine vorlieben etc...

bei ERIKSEN wars ebenso... herrlich (3-4 mann, 1 frau betrieb) - da war zu spühren was moots nicht hat und warum auf mein KE sicher kein moots teil kommt.

es ist ja nur ein hobby......

wobei ich auch mit der einen oder aderen stangenware zufrieden war.


----------



## -odi- (25. November 2008)

Morgen,
erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten.


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch hin und her gerissen.


Bezüglich Lefty: Diese Gabel polarisiert. Entweder man liebt sie oder man haßt sie. Ich finde das Teil absolut g**l. Ich habe auch schon mal über eine Fatty nachgedacht. Mit den schlanken Gabelscheiden und dem versteckten Federungselement ist das auch was feines.


Hinsichtlich des Rahmens habe ich schon genaue Vorstellungen, die haben überwiegend Einfluss auf Optik und Ausstattung. Das ist aber nicht alles. Mein Großes Problem ist und bleibt die Geo. Ich bin weder Radhändler noch Rahmenbauer, daher muß ich mich schon auf die Aussagen und Vorschläge der Firmen verlassen. Und die kennen mich nur in Form von Zahlen (Schrittlänge, usw.) Bei 7 hat man ja wenigstens noch einen Händler dazwischen, der evtl. noch intervenieren kann, wenn was komplett in die Hose geht.


Ist hier denn jemand der sich auf Leo's Vorschlag verlassen hat oder haben alle die eigene Geo eingereicht?




Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Verarbeitet sind alle drei genannte top, wobei bei Rewel hier im Thread ja auch nicht so positives bzgl. fehlender Hülsen im Sitzrohr/verkratzen Sattelstützen zu lesen war.


 

Horrorszenarien habe ich hier schon einige gelesen und nicht nur über Rewel. Vor Gericht hört man an dieser Stelle dann immer: Einspruch, hören sagen! 
Ob und was da stimmt weiß ich also nicht. 
Diese Threads sind u.a. auch schon 3 Jahre und älter da ändert sich auch einiges.​ 



Der IF-Vertrieb ist ja in der Nähe von Kaiserslautern. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen kann mit denen auch einen Vorort-Termin machen, wg. der Vermessung. Bei solch einer Investition kann auch 2 ½ h Fahrzeit in kauf nehmen.
@ TiFreak: Vielleicht kannst du mir was zu deinem Ti-Deluxe erzählen. Via PM? Gab's denn bei Deinem Kauf schon ifbikes.de oder hast Du direkt geordert?​ 

@Ottmar: Mit dem Zufrieden ist das so eine Sache. Auf meinem aktuellen Rad (Helius CC) fühle ich mich nicht so wirklich wohl. (zu groß...???)​ 

@Jaypeare: Kocmo gehört leider zu denen die mir nicht gefallen. K.A. Warum, ist so ein Bauchgefühl. Obwohl es hier auch schön aufgebaute Räder gibt.​ 



Gruß​ 
Olli​ 

P.S.: Es tut mit leid das ich Euch hier so nerve, aber ich träume schon seit einiger Zeit von einem Titanbike und jetzt wo ich mich zu diesem Schritt entschlossen habe will ich nichts falsch machen. Soll schließlich ein Verbindung für länger werden.  Bin schließlich schon über 30, da ist man nicht mehr so wechselhaft.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (25. November 2008)

hallo Leute, habe aktuell ein Problem und bitte um eure Einschätzung:


Anfang November 2008 einen Standard Titan Rahmen beim Deutschland Vertrieb einer bekannten amerikanischen Marke bestellt - per telefon und mail -Lieferzeit 6-8 Wochen - Anzahlung halber Kaufpreis geleistet - Auftrag widerrufen (mit Bitte um Rücküberweisung der Anzahlung) - habe mich auf mein Widerrufsrecht berufen!

Kann der Deutschlandvertrieb mein Widerrufsrecht ablehnen??

Welche möglichen rechtlichen Schritte habe ich?


----------



## IF006TD517 (25. November 2008)

1 Schritt: AGBs - Rücktrittsrecht (Zeit, Kosten, Gründe...) lesen 

2 Schritt: bei Stangenware ( = Massenprodukt) normalerweise kein problem, der rahmen kann "normal" angeboten und weiter verkauft werden -> bei Massanfertigung ( Problem, denn da kann noch Schadenersatz von DIR gefordert werden um die Kosten zu decken,...)


----------



## drinkandbike (25. November 2008)

- Rahmen ist Stangenware - keine Sonderanfertigung - nur aktuell nicht beim Vetrieb auf Halde - muss beim Hersteller geordert werden

- AGB gelesen: 1 Monat Widerrufsrecht ohne Angabe von Gründen - ich habe nach 3 Wochen storniert

- Vetrieb meint: so leicht geht das alles nicht - Widerrufsrecht würde hier nicht greifen

- Ende offen....

- ich will einfach Wissen ob der Deutschland Vetrieb mir hier eine lange Nase drehen will (es wäre übrigens der Dritte Rahmen gewesen den ich dort geordert habe)


----------



## IF006TD517 (25. November 2008)

hast du bei PINOCCHIO - cycles bestellt?

jeder advokat schreibt dir deswegen gerne einen brief in deinem namen weil er dafür 100-200 euro honorar kassieren kann...


----------



## drinkandbike (25. November 2008)

nenene..... nicht bei dem sondern bei hase cycles!


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. November 2008)

@ Odi: das mit Rewel ist noch recht frisch hier irgendwo im Thread, nicht Jahre alt.

Mein Favorit wäre wie gesagt das IF, generell aber Kent Eriksen (der stellt aber keine Lefty Steuerrohre her)

@ drinkandbike:

Mal Butter bei die Fische 
Ist Rabbit, oder?
Unter Bikes steht ja bei Dir Moots und Litespeed, letztere haben den Deutschlandvertrieb in Holland sitzen.
Über Rabbit und die "Freundlichkeit" gegenüber Kunden liest man ja leider des öfteren nichts Gutes. Mich hat der auch schonmal vom Kauf eines Ventana abgehalten...

Edit: Damn, etwas zu spät 
Aber lag dann ja wohln richtig...
Echt der Wahnsinn, daß die sich so lange halten. Gerade bei Produkten der Preisklassen sollte man auf Service und langfristige Bindung des Kundenstamms setzen.


----------



## drinkandbike (25. November 2008)

@Tyler1977 - hundert Punkte für dich!!! Ich wollte mich einfach mal dem Problem sachlich nähern und meine Position abklopfen!! Habe ja noch nie einen Rahmen storniert - daher bin ich etwas unbedarft. ich hatte nur den Eindruck das man mir als Kunden nicht gerade entgegen kommt bzw. mir möglicherweise mein Widerrufsrecht vorenthällt.


----------



## ZeFlo (25. November 2008)

... klar greift widerruf. in d-land bei händler bestellt zu in d-land gültigen agb's. stangenware (sofern keinerlei zusatzanlötteile/farben/sticker etc. bestellt wurden) ist keine sonderanfertigung, somit trägt der händler das bestellrisiko, der "gute" versucht halt sein risiko auf dich zu überwälzen.

hast du 'nen privatrechtsschutz? wenn ja, die erste beratung ist frei  
unabhängig davon würde ich den händler schnellstmöglich mahnen auf rückzahlung der von dir geleisteten anzahlung, dort nochmal auf die agb's und deinen fristgemässen rücktritt verweisen. das ganze am besten per einschreiben mit rückschein.

ciao
flo


----------



## IF006TD517 (25. November 2008)

FLOIBEX hat recht...

sofort per einschreiben mahnen...!

ich sagte ja PINOCCHIO-cycles = rabbit cycles, der hat mich auch schon versucht übers ohr zu hauen...


----------



## Jaypeare (25. November 2008)

-odi- schrieb:


> @Jaypeare: Kocmo gehört leider zu denen die mir nicht gefallen. K.A. Warum, ist so ein Bauchgefühl. Obwohl es hier auch schön aufgebaute Räder gibt.



Kann ich verstehen. Qualität stimmt sicher, aber im Vergleich zu IF oder auch Rewel kommen die Rahmen doch arg hemdsärmelig daher.

Wenn es soweit ist, würden mich ein paar Aufbaubilder extrem interessieren, mir geistert seit ner Weile ein ganz ähnliches Projekt im Kopf rum. Muss dafür aber noch laaange sparen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (25. November 2008)

Danke Männer für eure Tipps

ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Das Einschreiben geht heute noch raus.


----------



## cluso (25. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Qualität stimmt sicher, aber im Vergleich *zu IF* oder *auch Rewel* kommen die Rahmen doch *arg hemdsärmelig* daher.
> 
> Wenn es soweit ist, würden mich ein paar Aufbaubilder extrem interessieren, mir geistert seit ner Weile ein ganz ähnliches Projekt im Kopf rum. Muss dafür aber noch laaange sparen .



Rewel hat zwar die letzten Jahre vom Design und wohl auch von der Qualität her aufgeholt, aber um in einem Atemzug mit IF genannt zu werden reicht´s m.A.n. nicht.

Kocmo und Rewel würde ich eher auf einem Niveau einstufen.

Kocmo gibt es auch schon einige Jahre und die Jungs wissen sicherlich auch was sie tun.


----------



## kodak (25. November 2008)

@-odi-
kann nur von REWEL sprechen ... ein verregneter Tag am Gardasee wurde zu einem Ausflug in die Welt von REWEL, sprich Besuch der Werkstatt und von Leo ...

Massrahmen ... ja ich brauche und ich liebe Massrahmen, schon mal einen 450mm Sattelrohr mit 600mm Oberrohr versucht zu kaufen? 

Leo und die Geometrie: Er hat mir aus dem Bauch heraus meine Koerperdaten gesagt und die dazu passende Geo ... Originalton: typischer Nordeuropaer, langer Oberkoerper, kurze Beine ... dann kam meine Schrittlaenge usw. ... das Ganze in seinen Rechner eingetippt (das was man auch im Internet findet) und schwupps war der Rahmenentwurf ... das Ganze dann zu Hause mit dem besten passenden Bike verglichen (gekroepfte Stuetze und Sattel ganz hinten glichen den Standardrahmen aus) und siehe da es passte, das ich noch etwas mehr Schrittfreiheit wollte (wenn schon die Moeglichkeit besteht) war meine Entscheidung.
So wohl fuehlte ich mich auch noch nie auf einem Fahrrad, nicht nur das die Fahreigenschaften des Materials genial sind, nein auch die Sattelstuetze ist gerade (natuerlich aus gleichem Hause ;-) und man sitzt im Fahrrad ... man sollte aber schon ungefaehr wissen was man moechte (Streckung, Gabeleinbauhoehe ...).
Verarbeitungsmaessig hatte ich nicht das kleinste Problem .... schau Dir doch mal an was der Tuner bei Light-bikes.de zum Thema Rewel schreibt http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/11/23/rewel-eine-saison-titan

Nichts gegen Seven ... aber irgendwie kann ich die Preise nicht ganz nachvollziehen und es gibt da auch schon nette Berichte ueber nicht ganz erfreudige Ueberraschungen (wird es wohl von jedem Hersteller irgendwo geben)

Percy


----------



## Affekopp (25. November 2008)

@ -odi-

also das mit dem BB30 Innenlager würde mich auch einmal interessieren!

Wenn du herausgefunden hast, wer deinen Wunsch ermöglicht, kannst du es ja mal posten!


----------



## Jaypeare (25. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Rewel hat zwar die letzten Jahre vom Design und wohl auch von der Qualität her aufgeholt, aber um in einem Atemzug mit IF genannt zu werden reicht´s m.A.n. nicht.



Sehe ich auch so, deshalb habe ich *oder auch* geschrieben, um Rewel von IF etwas abzugrenzen. Werde das nächstens etwas deutlicher kennzeichnen .



cluso schrieb:


> Kocmo gibt es auch schon einige Jahre und die Jungs wissen sicherlich auch was sie tun.



Das bezweifle ich nicht, hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die Rahmen schlecht sind. Würde ich auch nie im Leben wagen, dazu habe ich zu wenig Titanrahmen selber live gesehen. Die Anmutung von Kocmo ist für mein Gefühl halt eher einfach, und wenn es so Kleinigkeiten sind wie eine schöne Headbadge oder gestrahlte Schriftzüge wie bei Rewel.


----------



## Banzai (25. November 2008)

@ odi

Lynskey baut BB30 Innenlager in seine Rahmen, Paragon Machine Works baut BB30 Innenlager(vielleicht selber bestellen und Rewel vom Einbau überzeugen).Ich fahre selber ein Rewel mit Headshok seit fünf Jahren, und bin immer noch begeistert.

Banzai


----------



## jörgl (25. November 2008)

Wie das zur Zeit um die Marke Moots läuft, ist schon irgendwie traurig. So wunderschöne Rahmen und ein wirklich einzigartiges Fahrgefühl 

Ich habe 2 Rahmen des gleichen Modells, eines aus 2005 und eines von 2008. Beim Rahmen aus 2005 lief alles vorbildlich. Klare und v.a. verlässliche Absprachen mit Rabbit-Cycles, 2-maliges Nachfragen von Moots und ein absolut fairer Preis führten zu einem Traumrahmen, an dem einfach alles stimmte. Auch war eine Kommunikation zwischen Moots und mir möglich. Auf Emails bekam ich zeitnah, die Zeitverschiebung mit eingerechnet, immer eine höfliche und klare Antwort. 

2008 war das ganz anders. Die Rahmenkonfiguration zog sich fast über zweieinhalb Monate hinweg. Dauernd war 'der Ansprechpartner bzgl. dem....', dann 'derjenige, der sich um das....kümmert' nicht da. Dann war hier Messe, dann war woanders wieder was... es war zäh. Auf Emails reagierte Moots gar nicht mehr, ich bekam dann plötzlich Antwort auf meine Frage aus Herrsching. Moots hatte die Mail kommentarlos einfach zum Importeur mit Bitte um Erledigung weitergeleitet. Fand ich schon mal recht befremdlich. 
Erfreulich war hingegen, daß ich ein recht attraktiven Preis für das Paket Rahmen-Gabel-Steuersatz-Vorbau-Stütze-Nokonzüge bekam. 

Das eigentliche Theater begann mit dem Umstand, daß der gelieferte Rahmen einen versetzten Hinterbau besaß und die von mir schriftlich im Vorfeld angekündigten Kurbelgarnituren nicht montierbar waren. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... der Rahmen ging zurück in die USA. Die Überarbeitung löste das Problem des Hinterbaus nur teilweise. Der Hinterbau hat jetzt nur noch eine Abweichung von 1mm aus der Mitte, die urprünglichen Kurbelgarnituren passten nach wie vor nicht. Zudem glänzte Moots wieder mit absoluter Funkstille und auch Rabbit-Cycles stellte zunehmend auf Durchzug, wohingegen ich mittlerweile auf 180 war.

Die Erwägung, das Ganze in die nächste, juristische Runde zu bringen, ließ ich nach einem Telefonat mit dem Sachverständigen Dirk Zedler fallen, da die Aussichten auf Erfolg 'gen Null streben würden. Ein Wechsel auf eine Compact-Kurbel mit jeweils 1mm Spacer zw. Tretlagergehäuse und Lagerschale löste mir nun auch das Kurbelproblem.

Was bei Moots schief läuft, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann auch nicht sagen, inwieweit der Importeur daran beteiligt ist. Die Kommunikation und das Beschwerdemanagement lassen zur Zeit, egal auf welcher Ebene, jedenfalls sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aus Kundensicht, vor allem im Hinblick auf die 100%-Vorauskasse, alles andere als vertrauenerweckend.

Nichtsdestotrotz, fahren tun sich die Teile traumhaft und das Finish ist einfach phänomenal.......

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/226555]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. November 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Was bei Moots schief läuft, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann auch nicht sagen, inwieweit der Importeur daran beteiligt ist. Die Kommunikation und das Beschwerdemanagement lassen zur Zeit, egal auf welcher Ebene, jedenfalls sehr zu wünschen übrig. Aus Kundensicht, vor allem im Hinblick auf die 100%-Vorauskasse, alles andere als vertrauenerweckend.



Also erstmal Beileid für den ganzen Trouble, den Du mitgemacht hast.
Bei Traumprojekten um so Ärgerlicher.
Was bei Moots schiefläuft?
Tippe mal 2005 - Kent Eriksen, 2008 neuer Eigentümer.
Über den Importeur Service liest man ja oben auch schon deutliche Worte...


----------



## cluso (26. November 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, deshalb habe ich *oder auch* geschrieben, um Rewel von IF etwas abzugrenzen. Werde das nächstens etwas deutlicher kennzeichnen .
> 
> 
> 
> Das bezweifle ich nicht, hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass die Rahmen schlecht sind. Würde ich auch nie im Leben wagen, dazu habe ich zu wenig Titanrahmen selber live gesehen. Die Anmutung von Kocmo ist für mein Gefühl halt eher einfach, und wenn es so Kleinigkeiten sind wie eine schöne Headbadge oder gestrahlte Schriftzüge wie bei Rewel.



Tschuldigung, dann hab ich dein Posting falsch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (26. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Also erstmal Beileid für den ganzen Trouble, den Du mitgemacht hast.
> Bei Traumprojekten um so Ärgerlicher.
> Was bei Moots schiefläuft?
> Tippe mal 2005 - Kent Eriksen, 2008 neuer Eigentümer.
> Über den Importeur Service liest man ja oben auch schon deutliche Worte...




Moots funktioniert auch ohne Kent. Ob mit oder ohne Kent macht keinen Unterschied im Bezug auf Prozesssteuerung, interne Ablaeufe und externe Kommunikation.
Wuerde sogar soweit gehen und sagen - Moots hat diese Veraenderung gebraucht, zumal die halt nicht mehr wie ne kleine Schrauberklitsche gefuehrt werden koennen. Ab einem gewissen Geschaeftsvolumen braucht es halt fuer jeden Job einen Spezialisten - der Schweisser soll schweissen und sonst nichts, der Einkaeufer soll sich um den Einkauf kuemmern usw.

Vor 10 Jahren war fuer mich einer der Gruende (ausser den $) nicht bei Moots zu kaufen eindeutig die Tatsache, dass der Laden wie ne Kirmesbude funktioniert hat - schleppende Kommunikation, ueble Abwicklung, etc. Die Schweissqualitaet war vermutlich mit die beste in USA.
Solche Herausforderungen hat jeder kleine Hersteller - ab einer gewissen Umsatzgroesse brechen die alle ein, weil sie keinen Schimmer von Unternehmensfuehrung haben. Die Jungs haben halt schweissen gelernt 
Das ist dann oft der Moment, wo jemand kommt und den Laden aufkauft. Das wiederum geht nicht immer gut, die Geschichte mit der American Bicycle Group beweist das.
Moots hat es imho geschafft, sich weiterzuentwickeln. Der Laden ist professionell gefuehrt und ist definitiv die Benchmark fuer einen Grossteil der kleinen Frickler.

Was den hasenladen angeht, die sind halt Importeur und beanspruchen gegenueber Moots halt, dass alle Deals in D ueber sie abgewickelt werden. Im Gegenzug sind die dann halt dei Firewall, d.h. Moots muesste sich theoretisch nicht mit Enduserkram in Deutschland auseinandersetzen.
Das ist die Theorie, die Praxis stellt sich halt anders dar (Preispolitik in D, Kundendienst..., Kommunikation etc).
Auch ich hatte sehr schnell fuer mich beschlossen, dort nicht zu kaufen. Das ist aber fuer Moots dennoch ein sekundaeres Problem - fuer die ist und bleibt USA / Canada immer noch der Hauptmarkt und darauf ist deren Strategie ausgelegt.

Zurueck zu den kleinen "Kultmarken" - ja, die koennen tolle Sachen basteln, versprechen einem auch alles moegliche an Customoptionen, aber man muss sich immer darueber im Klaren sein, dass man einen Vertrag mit ner Personengesellschaft irgendwo in zig tausend km Entfernung abschliesst, dass der Typ wahrscheinlich am Monatsanfang nicht weiss, ob er genug $ hat um die Titanrohre zu kaufen, die er am Monatsende brauchen wird, dass Reklamationen aus "fxcking Europe" ihm am Popo vorbeigehen, dass eine Retoure um die 150$ Fracht kostet, dass Bankgebuehren anfallen, dass es zu Kursschwankungen kommen kann, dass der Kultschweisser kein Deutsch kann und dass die meisten Kultschweisser nette interessante Persoenlichkeiten sind, aber betriebswirtschaftliche Nullen sind.

Da ist es teilweise erheblich einfacher, sich nen Rahmen bei XACD zu bestellen. Die Jungs schicken einem nach spaetestens einem 1/2 Tag den Rahmenentwurf. Wenn was nicht passt, kommt die Korrektur innerhalb von wenigen Stunden...
Hier gilt auch, die Firma ist recht gross und die schweissen mehr als 3-4 Rahmen im Monat 

so, jetzt meine Mittagspause rum, ich muss was schaffen


----------



## jörgl (26. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> - fuer die ist und bleibt USA / Canada immer noch der Hauptmarkt und darauf ist deren Strategie ausgelegt.
> 
> ....... dass Reklamationen aus "fxcking Europe" ihm am Popo vorbeigehen,



Den Eindruck vermittelt Moots zur Zeit. Wobei schlecht beurteilbar bleibt, ob nicht auch zw. den Amerikanern und dem deutschen Importeur der Haussegen etwas schief hängt.

Wie dem auch sei, ich finde die Marke an sich immer noch genial, trotz der Querelen. Ich warte mal ein paar Monate ab. Ich spekuliere ja immer noch auf ein YBB... mal schauen,ob ich das über den holländ. Importeur probieren kann. Das Teil in Holland zu orden und dann dort zu bezahlen sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, zu mal für einen Standardrahmen.


----------



## jever98 (26. November 2008)

Sorry - falscher Thread. Doofes tabbed browsing


----------



## powderJO (26. November 2008)

DonTrailo schrieb:


>





an dem foto erkennt man das problem, dass zumindest ich mit klassischen ti-rahmen und dem headshox-steuerrrohr habe: die rohrdimensionen passen imho so gar nicht zusammen. würde ich unbedingt eine lefty verbauen wollen, würde ich mich nach einem ti-hersteller umsehen, der größerer rohrdurchmesser anbietet, um ein harmonischeres gesamtbild zu erzeugen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. November 2008)

ich finde es absolut porno! dafuer wuerde ich auf der stelle und sofort JEDE carbong moehre (inclusieve meiner) tauschen!


----------



## cluso (26. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> an dem foto erkennt man das problem, dass zumindest ich mit klassischen ti-rahmen und dem headshox-steuerrrohr habe: die rohrdimensionen passen imho so gar nicht zusammen. würde ich unbedingt eine lefty verbauen wollen, würde ich mich nach einem ti-hersteller umsehen, der größerer rohrdurchmesser anbietet, um ein harmonischeres gesamtbild zu erzeugen.



Das täuscht. In Echt sah das Ding absolut geil und stimmig aus.

Schliesse mich Nopain an -----> *habenwill*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> an dem foto erkennt man das problem, dass zumindest ich mit klassischen ti-rahmen und dem headshox-steuerrrohr habe: die rohrdimensionen passen imho so gar nicht zusammen. würde ich unbedingt eine lefty verbauen wollen, würde ich mich nach einem ti-hersteller umsehen, der größerer rohrdurchmesser anbietet, um ein harmonischeres gesamtbild zu erzeugen.



genau


----------



## nebeljäger (26. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> an dem foto erkennt man das problem, dass zumindest ich mit klassischen ti-rahmen und dem headshox-steuerrrohr habe: die rohrdimensionen passen imho so gar nicht zusammen. wÃ¼rde ich unbedingt eine lefty verbauen wollen, wÃ¼rde ich mich nach einem ti-hersteller umsehen, der grÃ¶Ãerer rohrdurchmesser anbietet, um ein harmonischeres gesamtbild zu erzeugen.



seh ich auch so....

Das harmonische Gesamtbild mit den dicken Rohren hÃ¤tte dann, (bei kleineren leichteren Fahrern) den Nachteil des eher alumÃ¤ssigen FahrgefÃ¼hls ....nÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶ nix fÃ¼r mich...
_____________________

Thylacine Preise fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten 7 Tage(wegen Kursschwankung des AUD):

Arete Ti - â¬2381
Arete SL Ti - â¬2750
naja, eher kein SchnÃ¤ppchen...
_______________________
Auch ich bin gerade am "brainstormen" welche Customextras ich mir fÃ¼r meinen neuen Ti anschaffen werde....
Zugverlegung, Geo, Fahrverhalten, Gravur, Doublebutted, Postmount, BB30.....


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Die neue von Moots hat doch auch eine ähnliche Klemmung wie die von Kent, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin!
Ich hab vor 2 Jahren mal einen Crosser bei OMT angefragt. Preis war ok, leider 6 Monate Lieferzeit. Das passte leider nicht mehr mit der Saison 
Hätte einen Rahmen zum nachbauen mitgegeben....

Robert


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. November 2008)

Wenn's was Deutsches sein soll...
Neben Wiesmann macht doch auch Agresti in Titan...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> an dem foto erkennt man das problem, dass zumindest ich mit klassischen ti-rahmen und dem headshox-steuerrrohr habe: die rohrdimensionen passen imho so gar nicht zusammen. würde ich unbedingt eine lefty verbauen wollen, würde ich mich nach einem ti-hersteller umsehen, der größerer rohrdurchmesser anbietet, um ein harmonischeres gesamtbild zu erzeugen.



Finde ich persönlich genau nicht, da gerade die dünnen Rahmenrohre im Vgl.  zum Steuerrohr eine gewisse Spannung erzeugen bzw. einen schönen Kontrast bilden.  *eben wohl Geschmackssache  *mich stören da eher die unharmonsicehn Rottöne an dem Rewel*Specialized Rib Cage, CrossmaxNabe, lenkergriffe-Rottöne gehen mMn. gar nicht*


----------



## 78flippp (26. November 2008)

ich denk das dir lynksey definitiv helfen kann, bb30 machen die eh schon (war glaub ich auch ein foto im 09er prospekt von der eurobike drinn) slider machen die eh schon. einzig das headshock steuerrohr müßtest halt anfragen. kann mir aber vorstellen, nachdem was die alles anbieten das das ebenfalls kein thema ist.
als ehemalige litespeed schmiede ist die qualität auch gesichert und deuschtland vertrieb ist auch da. preislich geht es bei denen glaub ich bei 1990euro los. ich würd es einfach mal dort anfragen was so etwas kosten soll... bin mal gespannt was die verlangen dafür...


----------



## cluso (27. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wenn's was Deutsches sein soll...
> Neben Wiesmann macht doch auch *Agresti in Titan*...



Das wäre mir neu.

(Auf der Eurobike hatte er zumindestens nichts derartiges rumstehen).


----------



## Don Trailo (27. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.
> 
> (Auf der Eurobike hatte er zumindestens nichts derartiges rumstehen).



 doch !!!
er verbaut alu und titan ( und nätürlich feinster italo-stahl)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. November 2008)

Ob der Enkel wohl mit ähnlicher Hingabe am Werk ist?


> Zitat von *Agresti-Homepage:*
> Messinglote waren zu heiß, Silberlote nach dem Krieg nicht zu bekommen. Stefanos Großvater überlegte kurz und handelte beherzt:
> Großmutters Silberlöffel wurden kurzerhand eingeschmolzen, mit dem Messinglot legiert und schon hatte man ein Niedrigtemperaturlot womit man das sehr dünne Rohrmaterial perfekt fügen konnte.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ob der Enkel wohl mit ähnlicher Hingabe am Werk ist?




... definitiv! stefano ist seeehr zu empfehlen  

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -odi- (27. November 2008)

Moin,

@Banzai: Das Lynskey-BB30 habe ich im Blog schon mal gesehen aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen wieder verworfen, k. A. warum. Mit Paragon Machine Works ist 'ne Gute Idee. Wo bekommt man die denn? Hier irgendwo oder direkt ab Hersteller?

@Tyler: Wiesmann hat leider 11 Monate Lieferzeit dafür bin ich zu ungeduldig. Slider glaub' ja; Headshok, BB30 ???


Ein erstes Feedback über Rewel, Seven und IF:

Rewel: Körpermaße gemailt  3 Tage später schon die erste unverbindliche Geo erhalten sehr freundliche Kommunikation. Änderungswünsche wurden auch schnell erfüllt.

Seven (Supermario): Kataloganfrage via E-Mail  nach einer Stunde schon Bestätigungsmail  am nächsten Tag hatte ich schon den Katalog im Briefkasten. Machen insges. einen netten Eindruck.

IF: Ken ebenfalls angeschrieben. Der ganze Ablauf wirkt ein wenig zäh. Evtl. hat er hier viel zu tun. Habe nach der ersten Mail zwar eine Antwort bekommen seitdem Funkstille. Nach diesem WE ruf' da vielleicht mal an.


Je mehr ich hier lese, höre und suche kristallisieren sich hier zwei Favoriten heraus: Nach wie vor Rewel und dann noch IF.


Ist der qualitative Unterschied von Rewel zu den Amis wirklich so eklatant, oder ist da auch ein wenig Voreingenommenheit mit im Spiel?



Edit: habe mir das M230 von Lynskey mal genauer angesehen. Der Grund der Delle im Unterrohr ist schon klar, sieht aber trotzdem nach kaputt aus, oder? Bei dem Importeur habe ich übrigens auch mal angefragt. -Und Antwort erhalten: Alles ist möglich. Genaueres kommt später wg. der 6H Zeitverschiebung.


Vielen Dank an alle,

Gruß
Olli


----------



## 78flippp (27. November 2008)

mh ja if ist schon fein.... kosten aber auch ne stange. rewel ist nix gegen zu sagen. allerdings wenn ich mir die 08er cubes zum teil anschaue, ist es schon ein riesen unterschied in der schweisnaht.. 

Lynskey delle: ja sieht komisch aus. allerdings sitzt mann ja oben auf dem rad. und macht ja dem rohr nix. Merlin hat das genauso gelöst.

bin mal gespannt was die für nen preis aufrufen, für den rahmen.


----------



## Jaypeare (27. November 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> rewel ist nix gegen zu sagen. allerdings wenn ich mir die 08er cubes zum teil anschaue, ist es schon ein riesen unterschied in der schweisnaht..



Was hat denn jetzt das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 

(Die 08er Cubes kamen von Nevi, nicht von Rewel, falls du das damit sagen willst... falls nicht hab ich dich falsch verstanden, in dem Fall ignorier mich einfach )


----------



## tifreak (27. November 2008)

@odi

Siehst Du so schnell ändern sich standards;-)
Gerade hab ich noch gedacht das ParagonM. Works eher noch nichts damit am Hut haben will und schon wirds gebaut - dein BB30!!

Und wegen der Entscheidung Rewel oder IF , da mach Dir mal keine Sorge,
sobald Du bestellt hast wird sich noch mehr geiles Zeug auf deine Augen stürzen!! Also mir gings so!

Auch ich musste entscheiden zwischen Südtirol oder Boston-Area

Rewel wollte mir allerdings kein ExcentricBB anbieten/ bauen und so hab ich mich dann halt für Yo Eddys Erben entscjieden!

GRuss und halt uns mindestens beim Aufbau auf dem Laufenden - wer wirds aufbauen ein Shop oder Du selbst??

CU


----------



## RoyalRula (27. November 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> mh ja if ist schon fein.... kosten aber auch ne stange. rewel ist nix gegen zu sagen. allerdings wenn ich mir die 08er cubes zum teil anschaue, ist es schon ein riesen unterschied in der schweisnaht..



was nun, hatten die Cubes eine bessere oder schlechtere Schweissnaht als rewel?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. November 2008)

Rewel oder IF.  *wenn schon denn schon*

Cube, na ja, wer's mag. *Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen ist bekanntlich nix  *


----------



## kodak (27. November 2008)

@RoyalRula
solche Schweissnaehte wie am Cube hat wohl noch nicht einmal ein Baumarktfahrrad gesehen ... am Besten war aber es auch noch auf der Eurobike 2007 auszustellen ... der Titel SchweissNAHT war schon falsch...

Also Cube/Nevi hatten die schlechtesten aller Titanschweissnaehte die ich je gesehen habe ...

Percy


----------



## cluso (27. November 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> @RoyalRula
> solche Schweissnaehte wie am Cube hat wohl noch nicht einmal ein Baumarktfahrrad gesehen ... am Besten war aber es auch noch auf der Eurobike 2007 auszustellen ... der Titel SchweissNAHT war schon falsch...
> 
> Also Cube/Nevi hatten die schlechtesten aller Titanschweissnaehte die ich je gesehen habe ...
> ...




2007 ja stimmt!!.

 2008 haben Sie wohl dazugelernt. Ob allgemein an der Qualität oder das die besseren Exemplare auf der Messe ausgestellt werden sollen sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## -odi- (28. November 2008)

tifreak schrieb:


> @odi
> GRuss und halt uns mindestens beim Aufbau auf dem Laufenden
> CU


 
Werde ich... laßt euch überraschen.



tifreak schrieb:


> ...wer wirds aufbauen ein Shop oder Du selbst??
> 
> CU


 
Ich will's selber aufbauen

LG
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (28. November 2008)

hab gerade was über Lynskey und BB30 entdeckt: Preis: +1200.-usd 

http://www.bikecentermid.com/bb30_bottom_bracket.htm


----------



## cluso (28. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hab gerade was über Lynskey und BB30 entdeckt: Preis: +1200.-usd
> 
> http://www.bikecentermid.com/bb30_bottom_bracket.htm





Leck mich am A****, für den Aufpreis springt ja ne Clavikula raus......


----------



## subdiver (28. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> 2007 ja stimmt!!.
> 
> 2008 haben Sie wohl dazugelernt. Ob allgemein an der Qualität oder das die besseren Exemplare auf der Messe ausgestellt werden sollen sei mal dahin gestellt.



Welches Cube meinst Du ?
Das Super HPT oder das HPT ?
Das Super HPT stammt ja von Lynskey und das HPT 2008 ?

Kennt Jemand die Preise von den beiden Titan-Cube ?


----------



## 78flippp (28. November 2008)

Beide 08er hpt stammen von lynksey. so stehts zumindest im katalog!


----------



## subdiver (28. November 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> Beide 08er hpt stammen von lynksey. so stehts zumindest im katalog!



Aber der "normale" HPT-Rahmen sieht aus, wie der Letztjährige von Nevi  

Wie sind denn die Preise ? 
Das letzjährige HPT von Nevi wurde ab ca.  3.000,-- angeboten.


----------



## 78flippp (28. November 2008)

ja komplettrad 3000. rahmen glaub ich so um die 2100.
sind definitiv nicht mehr von nevi. sondern beide von Lynskey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (28. November 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> sondern beide von Lynskey



Das ist interessant, denn das normale HPT gefällt mir ganz gut.
Wäre ja ein Bruder meines Litespeed, den hat Lynskey auch geschweisst


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. November 2008)

Also was ich nach den ersten 500 km mit dem 09er hpt Elite sagen kann: 
Ich bin absolut zufrieden!  Mit dem Fahrverhalten, der Verarbeitung und auch mit dem Preis. Aber ich würde den Rahmen unbedingt mit ner 80 mm gabel fahren! Sonst baut das imho zu hoch.


----------



## subdiver (28. November 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Also was ich nach den ersten 500 km mit dem 09er hpt Elite sagen kann:
> Ich bin absolut zufrieden!  Mit dem Fahrverhalten, der Verarbeitung und auch mit dem Preis.



Das liest sich ja gut 
Der Preis ist mit der Ausstattung ok.
Wie hoch ist denn das Gewicht vom Komplettbike ?
Ich habe gesehen, dass original ein Ringle-LRS verbaut ist.
Wie schwer ist der denn ? Taugt der was ?



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Aber ich würde den Rahmen unbedingt mit ner 80 mm gabel fahren! Sonst baut das imho zu hoch.



Ist die Geometrie nicht auf die serienmäßige 100mm Fox abgestimmt


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. November 2008)

Ich fahre quasi eine Custom Version. Die wiegt genau 11 kg. 
Mit dem schweren DT LRS auf Onyx-Basis und 4.2 D mit DT Comp. Formula K-18, Rest komplett XT. alte Time A.T.A.C. Pedale, RS Reba SL, Rewel Stütze und Flite Sattel. 
Der Rahmen wiegt 1560 g bei 20 ", wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist also ca. 100 g leichter als der 08er. Meiner hat aber kein Pulver (siehe die Bilder in meinem Album), Du musst also 50 - 80 g draufrechnen. Mit leichten Laufrädern und leichten Pedalen kommt man also leicht auf 10,5 kg. 
Der Rahmen bietet eine leichte Basis.

Zur Geometrie: Das Steuerrohr ist unten 5 mm länger als beim 08er, d.h. er baut eh höher. Ich möchte ihn nicht mit einer 100 mm Reba fahren, das wäre mir zu hoch und flach vorne. Keine Ahunung wie die Einbauhöhe der FOX abweicht. Aber im Katalog sieht der Lenkwinkel flach aus... geschmackssache. Ich kann Chopper-Feeling beim XC Rad net leiden. Und das VR lässt sich sehr gut lupfen bei meinem. Überhaupt geht die Karre aufm Singletrail wendig und flink ab!


----------



## Levi Strauss (28. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hab gerade was über Lynskey und BB30 entdeckt: Preis: +1200.-usd
> 
> http://www.bikecentermid.com/bb30_bottom_bracket.htm



hi!
habe mir das mal durchgelesen und dann war ich auf der paragon-seite. und nun überlege ich seit ca. einer stunde wie die bei Lynskey auf diesen aufpreis kommen!? entweder das ist ein ganz fieser druckfehler (doof) oder eine frechheit (saudoof). bei aller liebe aber ich kann nicht verstehen wie bei paragon die preise um ca. 10$ variieren dem endkunden dann aber 1200$ in rechnung gestellt werden!  die titan-preise sind mittlerweile absolut extrem gestiegen ... siehe serotta (paar seiten weiter vorn). unverhältnissmäßig würde ich das nennen egal wie gleichmäßig die schweißnähte sind. das gleiche gilt für jeff jones: ich mag die bikes wirklich aber vor kurzem hat der h-bar 250$ gekostet jetzt liegt er bei 500$ ... bei aller liebe diesen geldgierigen säcken (sorry auch wenn die kult produzieren) würde ich nicht einen $ geben.
"kultaufpreis" hin oder her aber ich finde das nur noch lächerlich... hat auch nichts mit us made oder sonstigem zu tun... ich bin mir sicher die preise werden nicht nach dem arbeit/aufwand prinzip kalkuliert sondern nach dem wieviel-können-wir-aus-den-taschen-ziehen ...


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ... bei aller liebe diesen geldgierigen säcken (sorry auch wenn die kult produzieren) würde ich nicht einen $ geben.
> "kultaufpreis" hin oder her aber ich finde das nur noch lächerlich... hat auch nichts mit us made oder sonstigem zu tun... ich bin mir sicher die preise werden nicht nach dem arbeit/aufwand prinzip kalkuliert sondern nach dem wieviel-können-wir-aus-den-taschen-ziehen ...



aha, ...mir scheint ich bin nicht alleine mit meinen(ja, etwas schmerzhaften
 Gedanken), wer mich kennt, weiß wie sehr ich gute Arbeit und Kult schätze)....

wenn ich mir die neue Promo Seite von Titus ansehe kommt mir immer mehr das zweifeln...

quasi, schenk doch deiner Frau/Freundin statt den Circonias einen Solera um ~8000Usd....

hat was....kann man/frau nicht so schnell im WC runterspülen.....

Quo Vadis Titanium


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. November 2008)

Titan neu = mir persönlich oft vieeeeeel zu teuer. *Rest weiter unten*


----------



## Lizzard (29. November 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> hi!
> habe mir das mal durchgelesen und dann war ich auf der paragon-seite. und nun überlege ich seit ca. einer stunde wie die bei Lynskey auf diesen aufpreis kommen!? entweder das ist ein ganz fieser druckfehler (doof) oder eine frechheit (saudoof). bei aller liebe aber ich kann nicht verstehen wie bei paragon die preise um ca. 10$ variieren dem endkunden dann aber 1200$ in rechnung gestellt werden!  die titan-preise sind mittlerweile absolut extrem gestiegen ... siehe serotta (paar seiten weiter vorn). unverhältnissmäßig würde ich das nennen egal wie gleichmäßig die schweißnähte sind. das gleiche gilt für jeff jones: ich mag die bikes wirklich aber vor kurzem hat der h-bar 250$ gekostet jetzt liegt er bei 500$ ... bei aller liebe diesen geldgierigen säcken (sorry auch wenn die kult produzieren) würde ich nicht einen $ geben.
> "kultaufpreis" hin oder her aber ich finde das nur noch lächerlich... hat auch nichts mit us made oder sonstigem zu tun... ich bin mir sicher die preise werden nicht nach dem arbeit/aufwand prinzip kalkuliert sondern nach dem wieviel-können-wir-aus-den-taschen-ziehen ...



Da ist nix mit Kalkulation von Aufwand und anderen Faktoren, so was nennt sich einfach: "der am Markt durchsetzbare Preis"


----------



## Levi Strauss (29. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> aha, ...mir scheint ich bin nicht alleine mit meinen(ja, etwas schmerzhaften
> Gedanken), wer mich kennt, weiß wie sehr ich gute Arbeit und Kult schätze)....
> 
> wenn ich mir die neue Promo Seite von Titus ansehe kommt mir immer mehr das zweifeln...
> ...



...oh diese seite macht mir angst ! sieht fast bisschen aus wie von einer sekte   ich möchte auch nicht als besserwisser/armer neidischer schlucker rüberkommen. ich will noch nicht mal unbedingt ein titan-bike besitzen (ok ein potts würde ich schon nehmen - meines wissens lag der preis für einen rahmen von ihm bei 3000$-quasi mittlerweile auf asia-niveau   )
egal sollen die machen - käufer gibts genug für das zeug. aber schön isses nich ...


----------



## cluso (29. November 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ...oh diese seite macht mir angst ! sieht fast bisschen aus wie von einer sekte   ich möchte auch nicht als besserwisser/armer neidischer schlucker rüberkommen. ich will noch nicht mal unbedingt ein titan-bike besitzen (ok ein potts würde ich schon nehmen - meines wissens lag der preis für einen rahmen von ihm bei 3000$-quasi mittlerweile auf asia-niveau   )
> egal sollen die machen - käufer gibts genug für das zeug. aber schön isses nich ...




Ja mei, Titan ist in "Mode". Die ganzen Edelradler haben sich an Carbon wohl sattgesehen, jetzt muss was anderes teureres her. 

Ob da die Finanzkrise auch bald durchschlägt?

Und was machen die Titanliebhaber? Avantgarde ist das Material ja dank Radon, Cube etc. nicht mehr. Suchen "wir" uns wieder Stahl, Alu oder gar Bambusrahmen?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (29. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> aha, ...mir scheint ich bin nicht alleine mit meinen(ja, etwas schmerzhaften
> Gedanken), wer mich kennt, weiß wie sehr ich gute Arbeit und Kult schätze)....
> 
> wenn ich mir die neue Promo Seite von Titus ansehe kommt mir immer mehr das zweifeln...
> ...



da haben wir die Pointe wohl nicht verstanden:

geht darum, dass der Protagonist der Werbung sich ein schweineteures Titus kauft und der Dame halt nur nen Zirkonia, den Sohn auf ein oeffentliches Billig-College schickt und den Gaul seiner Tochter an den Metzger vertickt - alles um das Titus zu finanzieren.

Witze und Pointen erklären berechne ich im echten Leben mit 200 pro angefangene Stunde.
Ich finanziere davon meinen Stall voll Titan und Stahl.


weitermachen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. November 2008)

Persönlich warte ich eh nur das alles relativ günstig in der ebucht in einigen Jahren wieder auftaucht, wenn der nächste Trend da ist.   *so wird's gemacht*wer zuviel Geld hat kann's ja gerne anders machen


----------



## cluso (29. November 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Persönlich warte ich eh nur das alles relativ günstig in der ebucht in einigen Jahren wieder auftaucht, wenn der nächste Trend da ist.   *so wird's gemacht*wer zuviel Geld hat kann's ja gerne anders machen



Schau mal bei den Amis rein.

Da ist vor ein paar Monaten z.B. ein IF in Topzustand für runde 700 Euro rausgegangen. Mir tut mein A***h immer noch weh vom reinbeissen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. November 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Schau mal bei den Amis rein.
> 
> Da ist vor ein paar Monaten z.B. ein IF in Topzustand für runde 700 Euro rausgegangen. Mir tut mein A***h immer noch weh vom reinbeissen.



Ja, IF gehört definitv zu meinen Marken- bzw. Brandfavorites. 

Das IF Ti Deluxe mit Lefty wäre mein Traum - echt toll. *na ja irgendwann vllt.*

Allerdings begnüge ich mich mit einer Retro-Marke die tolle Stahl-Bikes hergestellt hat, die wie IF Bikes aussehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> da haben wir die Pointe wohl nicht verstanden:
> 
> geht darum, dass der Protagonist der Werbung sich ein schweineteures Titus kauft und der Dame halt nur nen Zirkonia, den Sohn auf ein oeffentliches Billig-College schickt und den Gaul seiner Tochter an den Metzger vertickt - alles um das Titus zu finanzieren.
> 
> ...





und wieder was fürs auge....





True North Cycles 
Handcrafted Excellence, One Bike at a Time


----------



## jever98 (29. November 2008)

So, um mal wieder den Bildanteil in die Hoehe zu treiben: Gestern von der Post abgeholt - 29er Rahmen, den ich fuer meinen Vater aufbaue. Herrlich, Geld anderer Leute auszugeben und sich auszutoben .

Aufbau gibts hoffentlich bis naechstes Wochenende. Wird farblich ein wenig gewagter, ich hoffe es haut hin...

Sorry fuer die schlechten Fotos.

Gruss
Jever


----------



## hoeckle (1. Dezember 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Und was machen die Titanliebhaber? Avantgarde ist das Material ja dank Radon, Cube etc. nicht mehr. Suchen "wir" uns wieder Stahl, Alu oder gar Bambusrahmen?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.


 
stimmt! irgendwo dazwischen....


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Dezember 2008)

... ein titan!
















oder auch versus ät wörk


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ein titan!
> 
> oder auch versus ät wörk



 ja eine schöne veranstaltung. allerdings brennt mir heute noch die lunge! 
schön, dass wir uns so unverhofft begegnet sind und bis zum nächsten mal 



p.s. muss mal die speicherkarte meiner liebsten durchforschen, ob es ein revanche posting gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (1. Dezember 2008)

bin beim Photobucket-Einrichten wieder mal über mein Merlin gestolpert 

...die Nr. 164 aus der ersten 200er Serie von 1986/87 -> 10.6kg period correct







beim Rumalbern...







und hier beim Nationalparkmarathon 08






die Hydraulikrohre fahren sich richtig gut! ...seit bald 22 Jahren!


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. Dezember 2008)

Geil, der Helm der MBA-Wrecking Crew und Panaracers! 

Und größter Respekt, die U-Brake an meinem von ca. '91 war schon oben montiert. Hat Dein Rahmen bereits das integrierte Tretlager?


----------



## zingel (1. Dezember 2008)

es sind eingepresste Industrielager.

deins dürfte ein 89er sein. Ab 90 wurden bereits Cantis verbaut.

*hier findest du den Jahrgang anhand der Rahmennummer*

...meins fällt da raus, weil die erste 200er Serie für Marin geschweisst wurde.


----------



## Dr.Dos (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab sogar noch die Ersatzlager hier rumliegen, einseitig offen... 

Wahnsinn, dann war das schon '89? Ich hab das Teil aber frühestens '90 aufgrund des MBA Tests gekauft (die Ausgabe mit dem Yeti Ultimate, nem Fisher und einem Bike, das ich vergessen hab) und dann irgendwann 92 oder 93 verkauft. Es war die erste Version mit 1.5" Unterrohr, Deins hat 1.25" und wackelt wirklich. Ach hätt' ichs doch mal behalten.

Danach hatte ich noch mal ein Merlin wobei damals Litespeed technisch eindeutig besser war, sogar das preiswertere Obed.

Hast Du sogar auch ohne Hyperglide Cassette aufgebaut? Die kam doch erst '89.



zingel schrieb:


> es sind eingepresste Industrielager.
> 
> deins dürfte ein 89er sein. Ab 90 wurden bereits Cantis verbaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend. 
Ich habe mir einen alten Ti-Rahmen aus den 90ern besorgt, mein SSP geschlachtet, ein HR eingespeicht,  und heraus kam mein "neues" Winterrad:







 

 



Keine Ahnung, wo dieser Rahmen gebaut wurde. Seltsamerweise hat das Sitzrohr, respektive die Hülse oben, einen Durchmesser von 28,4 mm. Ist mir noch nie begegnet. Weiß jemand was?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Dezember 2008)

@Jesus Freak
Die olle XT Kurbel  gefällt mir an dem Rahmen, der Rest weniger.  *na ja is ja auch ein Winterrad  *

Was haltet Ihr von dem da:
Misfit Psycles TI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2008)

@jesus freak: ist eben sehr zusammengewürfelt und in meinen augen passt nichts so recht zusammen. bei der schrankwand fällt es auch schwer sich aufs rad zu konzentrieren 

@hoeckle: wusste ich es doch, dass da so ein vernunft-kauf rauskommt


----------



## cluso (2. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @jesus freak: ist eben sehr zusammengewürfelt und in meinen augen passt nichts so recht zusammen. bei der schrankwand fällt es auch schwer sich aufs rad zu konzentrieren



Aber die Getränke und die Musikanlage sind nicht sooo schlecht.


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Dezember 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Aber die Getränke und die Musikanlage sind nicht sooo schlecht.



Bushmills und wenn mich meine alten Augen nicht täuschen eine NAD(habe selber so ein Stückchen stehen)

ich finde aber auch das Rad gar nicht mal so übel...


----------



## cluso (2. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Bushmills und wenn mich meine alten Augen nicht täuschen eine NAD(*habe selber so ein Stückchen stehen)*dito
> 
> ich finde aber auch das Rad gar nicht mal so übel...



 Nebeljäger = nennt mich künftig Adlerauge.

Das Rad ist zweckmässig aufgebaut.


----------



## Titanal Gen II (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle!!

Ich bin neu im Forum und bin der Alex.

Wollt mir in '09 ein edles Titan Hardtail aufbauen.

Da ich mich bein Titanrahmen nicht so auskenne, wollt ich mal die Profis unter euch fragen was ich machen soll.

Bin schon einer, der sehr auf Optik und edle Teile bedacht ist.
Was noch nicht ganz klar ist, ob ich ne Rohloff will.
Gar nicht weges des Gewichtes auf der Hinterachse, sondern vielmehr wegen der Fahrgeräusche (Getriebegeräusche) die die Nabe machen soll.
Allerdings das Geriebe in ner Tune Nabe und dann die Singlespeed Optik..... Ein Traum!!! 

Also, Rohloff is wohl doch gebongt!! Heisst nun nen schönen Rahmen finden, der die Nabe aufnimmt!

Ich kenne da nur Kocmo. Es gibt da nen Berliner Händler, der schwört auf den Russen. Gibt es denn da noch andere, bessere und/oder edlere Hersteller??

Wie sieht es mit der Titan- und Schweißqualität aus??

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir alles schreibt, was euch so einfällt. 


Gruß aus dem hohen Norden,

Alex.


----------



## EmJay (2. Dezember 2008)

Van Nicholas macht auch Ti-Rahmen für die Rohloff...


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Dezember 2008)

@alex 
jede seite gelesen hier und immer noch fragen..??
 scherz !
jeder kleine hersteller macht dir was du etwa willst der pers. geschmack und dein budget entscheidet


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie hoch ist das Budget für den Rahmen? Einen Rahmen für Rohloff sollte dir fast jeder Custom-Rahmenbauer zusammenbrutzeln können, die meisten aber halt nicht für 1500 Euro.

Bezahlbar mit Rohloff-Option, da fallen mir noch  Pipedream und  Rewel ein.

Nimm dir mal die Zeit und schmöker ein wenig in diesem tollen Thread. ich wette hinterher hast du zu viel Auswahl statt zu wenig.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Dezember 2008)

@Titanal Gen II

Bei Rohloff vllt. eins mit Exzenter-Innenlager suchen bzw. machen lassen.


----------



## Rutil (2. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Ich habe mir einen alten Ti-Rahmen aus den 90ern besorgt, mein SSP geschlachtet, ein HR eingespeicht, und heraus kam mein "neues" Winterrad:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/235129
> ...


 
Ich finds gut, ein klassisches, problemloses Winterrad. Schön sein kann man im Sommer...
Evtl. ists ein Wheeler. Hatten die nicht tlw. so einen Gegenhalter am Sitzrohr für den Werfer? Da war doch mal hier irgendwo ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanal Gen II (3. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @alex
> jede seite gelesen hier und immer noch fragen..??
> scherz !
> jeder kleine hersteller macht dir was du etwa willst der pers. geschmack und dein budget entscheidet


 
Hey Don Trailo...

Da fangen meine Probleme ja schon an! 
Ich kenne keine kleinen kultigen Rahmenschmieden.

Bin zwar nicht ganz unwissend, was den Bike-Sektor angeht, aber der Profi bin ich da auch nicht.

Hab zwar nen rattenscharfes (wie ich finde) FRM Rennrad in richtig stumpf matt schwarz mit ein wenig Tune, FRM und Lightweight Rädern incl. Lightweight RD Schaltwerk ( Find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht!)aber kein edles und vor alem zeitloses MTB mehr! Bei 5 Mille aufwärts soll's auch die nächsten 15 Jahre halten und mir gefallen!! 
Find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht!

Nun aber zurück zum Titan Rahmen.

Wie ist denn der Kocmo Rahmen? Gibt es da deutlich bessere oder wie ja auch schon geschrieben edlere Rahmen? Ruhig alles reinschreiben.

Der Rewel ist schon sehr schön. Mag die Farbe auch gern leiden. Sieht nicht so verchromt aus. Das ist nämlich nicht mein fall! So ein wenig wie eloxiert. Auf den ersten Seiten sind da ein paar Rahmen!!! SCHÖÖÖN!!!!


Gruß Alex.


----------



## versus (3. Dezember 2008)

Titanal Gen II schrieb:


> Hey Don Trailo...
> 
> Da fangen meine Probleme ja schon an!
> Ich kenne keine kleinen kultigen Rahmenschmieden.
> ...



hallo alex,

du hast so grundsätzliche frage zu diesem thema, dass das nach einem eigenen thread schreit. das hier soll eigentlich eine galerie sein. eröffne einfach ein neues thema mit der bitte um beratung beim titankauf und dir wird sicher geholfen werden 

(@reza: ich war mal so frei...)


----------



## 78flippp (3. Dezember 2008)

hold dir doch den Bike Workshop, da sind auch ein paar vertreter der titan jungs mit drinnen... bei 5000 für ein komplettrad würd ich keinen russen oder taiwan rahmen haben wollen.
und wenns 15jahre halten soll, denke ich wäre lifetime waranty nicht soo schlecht...
muß wie bereits vorher lynskey mit dem M230 ins spiel bringen... kostet laut dem Workshop genauso viel wie rewel, nämlich 1990euro und ist mit aerospace grade rohren & made in Tennesee... Außerdem gibt es einen Deutschen Vertrieb dafür die sich um alles kümmern...


----------



## -odi- (3. Dezember 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> muß wie bereits vorher lynskey mit dem M230 ins spiel bringen... kostet laut dem Workshop genauso viel wie rewel, nämlich 1990euro und ist mit aerospace grade rohren & made in Tennesee... Außerdem gibt es einen Deutschen Vertrieb dafür die sich um alles kümmern...




 Ich wollte eigentlich warten bis ich mich entschieden habe,
 doch da muß ich jetzt mal wieder melden:
3560.-Euro für den Custom-Fit M230 Rahmen (mit Slider und Headshock Steuerrohr und Maßgeometrie)

 Für das BB30 werden 1055.-Euro fällig. Die verwenden übrigens die Rohlinge von Paragon.
Quelle: Shocker Distribution (Lynskey Importeur)
  
 Finish Gebürstet mit geätzten Logos oder Aufklebern je nach Wunsch sind im Preis inbegriffen.


Für 4½ Scheine bin ich dann fast wieder bei Seven. Die haben die Aufpreise nur etwas anders verteilt.


@Titanal Gen II: Um Dir mal einen kleinen Überblick über die Rahmenhersteller zu verschaffen kannst Du hier ein wenig stöbern.

 

Gruß Olli


----------



## cluso (4. Dezember 2008)

Titanal Gen II schrieb:


> Hey Don Trailo...
> 
> Da fangen meine Probleme ja schon an!
> Ich kenne keine kleinen kultigen Rahmenschmieden.
> ...



Servus Namensvetter, 

1. Bitte sofort (!!) für das FRM ein Thread mit entsprechenden Bildern machen.  

2. Das du dich mit deinen Fragen hier in den Thread eingefunden hast ehrt "uns", aber anderseits auch zu Recht. Hier versammeln sich mittlerweile doch die eine oder andere Kompetenz.

Mein Vorschlag: Schau dir den Thread durch, hier hat es viele unbekannte Marken*. Überleg dir was du willst und dann eröffnest einen Thread hier (?) im CC. Wir kriegen das Budget schon verbraten, da hab ich keine Bedenken.   

Gruß

c.

*die wohl nicht mal Bike-Redakteure kennen, aber das heisst ja nichts.


----------



## homrich (4. Dezember 2008)

Damit die trüben Tage etwas aufgehellt werden, mal wieder ein Foto:
titan ist auch dreckig noch schön!


----------



## gaudio (4. Dezember 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> jawoll...mach ich. Bin aber etwas zurückhaltend mit möglichen Privatangeboten in der USA Bucht. Versand und Zollformalitäten schrecken mich dann auch etwas ab. Ein Angebot um die Ecke wäre einfach besser.



... kenne Leute, die haben für den Rahmenversand 100 Dollar bezahlt (vor einem Jahr)... und keinen Zoll.

Wer zahlt, verliert ;-)))


----------



## sibelius (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Anliegen: ich habe auf der Suche nach einem edlen Hardtail im Selbstaufbau das Vannicholas Tuareg entdeckt; das spukt mir schon länger im Hirn rum.
Ich bräuchte allerdings, da die nur bis 19,5´´ fertigen, einen Maßaufbau.
Bisher fahre ich, da 190 groß, bei meinen Bikes so in etwa 56 cm Sitzrohr, 62 cm Oberrohr horiz. und 16 cm Steuerrohr.
Nun ist das ja schon etwas größer, als was Vannicholas von der Stange hat, und meine Sorge: schaut ein Titanrahmen in der Größe komisch aus - soll heißen, kontrast zwischen rel. dünnen Rohren im Vergleich zu Alu/Carbon und hohem Rahmen? Vielleicht ist es kein Zufall, daß zB Cube nur bei Titan einen mass. Slopingrahmen mit kurzem Steuerrohr baut...?
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein Bild von einem solchen Maßteil?
Ihr würdet mir in meinem Gewissensnöten sehr helfen!

Danke!
Peter


----------



## aka (5. Dezember 2008)

sibelius schrieb:


> ... und meine Sorge: schaut ein Titanrahmen in der Größe komisch aus - soll heißen, kontrast zwischen rel. dünnen Rohren im Vergleich zu Alu/Carbon und hohem Rahmen? Vielleicht ist es kein Zufall, daß zB Cube nur bei Titan einen mass. Slopingrahmen mit kurzem Steuerrohr baut...?



Etwas OT: dass grosse Rahmen 'seltsam' aussehen liegt m.E. nicht an den Rahmen sondern an der Sehgewohnheit.
In der Regel werden eben nur 'normalgrosse' Rahmen abgebildet, sei es in den Magazinen, aber auch auf den Seiten der Hersteller etc. etc. . Auch die Spitzensportler scheinen ja nicht so gross zu sein. Daher ist man den Anblick eines 21" oder gar 23" nicht gewohnt.
Kurzes Steuerrohr finde ich (~194cm) grausig, da ich Spacertuerme schrecklicher finde als ein langes Steuerrohr - mit taugen so 15cm recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Etwas OT: dass grosse Rahmen 'seltsam' aussehen liegt m.E. nicht an den Rahmen sondern an der Sehgewohnheit.
> In der Regel werden eben nur 'normalgrosse' Rahmen abgebildet, sei es in den Magazinen, aber auch auf den Seiten der Hersteller etc. etc. . Auch die Spitzensportler scheinen ja nicht so gross zu sein. Daher ist man den Anblick eines 21" oder gar 23" nicht gewohnt.
> Kurzes Steuerrohr finde ich (~194cm) grausig, da ich Spacertuerme schrecklicher finde als ein langes Steuerrohr - mit taugen so 15cm recht gut.



oft wird fuer richtig grosse Rahmen ein stabilerer Rohrsatz verwendet, d.h. entweder andere Rohrradien oder Unterschiede in der Konifizierung.
natuerlich sieht der Rahmen anders aus, ebenso wie ein 14" Rahmen etwas komisch ausschaut.
Deswegen sind 29" Bikes in der Groesse 20" und aufwaers garnicht mal soooo extrem haesslich, da stimmen halt die Proportionen Laufrad - Rahmen.
my2cents


----------



## cluso (5. Dezember 2008)

*Bitte wieder Bilder.*

Für Titanberatung können wir ja ein parallelen Thread eröffnen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Dezember 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> *Bitte wieder Bilder.*
> 
> Für Titanberatung können wir ja ein parallelen Thread eröffnen.



Ja, genau.

ZUR DISKUSSION / back to topic:

Wie findet Ihr den Seven Cycles Commuter?! Oder das Moots Commuter Bike.

Das ungewöhnliche Konzept finde ich für ein Titanbike sehr interessant.

Sowas war hier im Thread ja noch nie zu sehen. Vllt. macht mal jemand freundlicher Weise Fotos von den beiden genannten Bikes hier rein. Danke.


----------



## jörgl (5. Dezember 2008)

Der Moots Commuter..... naja, optisch nicht mein Ding. Vom Prinzip her kommt mir das Teil aber irgendwie bekannt vor.....

http://www.moots.com/#/product/bicycles/road_+_speciality/comooter/

Außerdem 8-tausend-irgendwas US-Dollar für ein Alltagsrad..... nee, lieber nicht. Als Basis für ein Reiserad aber sicherlich nicht übel.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

Entschuldigt das ich dazwischen quatsch,

hab nur kurz was von unseren spanischen Freunden zu berichten...

auch hier scheint Titan hoch im Kurs zu stehen:
















und ein paar sehr große Fotos die ich hier nur verlinken möchte:

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7555/imagen018jk3.jpg


http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/2172/imagen027wv9.jpg


http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2406/imagen016di5.jpg

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/133/imagen007yo3.jpg



und sie fahren immer noch: Hasta Luego...


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2008)

@nebeljäger 
danke
 für die ladung bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

und weil das ja eine Galerie sein soll noch ein paar:

Cardinale 5:

















so ausgespamt...


----------



## Carcassonne (5. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn das für eine Vorbau/Lenker Kombi am Amaro oben?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Vorbau/Lenker Kombi am Amaro oben?



 amaro.....


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> amaro.....



made by TiTerra

schätz ich mal....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Dezember 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Der Moots Commuter..... naja, optisch nicht mein Ding. Vom Prinzip her kommt mir das Teil aber irgendwie bekannt vor.....
> 
> http://www.moots.com/#/product/bicycles/road_+_speciality/comooter/
> 
> Außerdem 8-tausend-irgendwas US-Dollar für ein Alltagsrad..... nee, lieber nicht. Als Basis für ein Reiserad aber sicherlich nicht übel.



Ja, stimmt schon.  * vieeeeel zu teuer *

Wollte einfach mal, dass etwas anders in Ti mal hier zu sehen ist, außer den "üblichen" Ti-XC-Bikes und Ti-RR-Roadbikes. *obwohl ich mich daran nicht/nie sattsehen kann*

Den Seven Cycles-Commuter mit den Holzschutzblechen, dem Brooks-Honigton-Sattel und dem Vorderradgepäckträger finde ich persönlich auch viel interessanter.  *erinnert mich irgendwie entfernt an Merlin Newsboy-Bikes*alles schon mal dagewesen*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



Den Amaro Rahmen mit dem durchgehenden Sitzrohr finde ich echt toll. *Deiner?!* 

Auf der Website von denen sehen die Bikes mit dem Rahmen ja so super aus. 

Vor allem dieser Singlespeedaufbau mit den 2,5er Reifen und dem Bahn-/Rennlenker (den man auf der Website und in Foren sieht) finde ich einfach genial.  *sicher Geschmackssache*

@nebeljäger
Danke für die Fotos. *apropos: schickes Seven*


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Den Amaro Rahmen mit dem durchgehenden Sitzrohr finde ich echt toll. *Deiner?!*



nö, zu dick für kleinen Rahmen



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @nebeljäger
> Danke für die Fotos. *apropos: schickes Seven*



aber isch abe doc gar geine Seven....


----------



## Owander (5. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Den Amaro Rahmen mit dem durchgehenden Sitzrohr finde ich echt toll. *Deiner?!*
> 
> Auf der Website von denen sehen die Bikes mit dem Rahmen ja so super aus.
> 
> ...



Hi Leute, 

mal wieder ein Neuer hier.

Wer die Amaro wohl herstellt?! Die Plattengabel, die hier zu sehen ist, wird jedenfalls von XACD gebaut. Weiß ich, weil ich's entworfen und zum ersten Mal dort hab bauen lassen. Sieht in Echt allerdings besser aus!

Eine Lenker-Vorbau Einheit gibts auch von XACD. Von Titerra hab ich noch nie was Kugelgestrahltes gesehen.

Gruß,

Owander


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

hast recht mit Xcad, ist dieser viel ähnlicher. Auch bei den Rahmen bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ist dein heißer Tip?

Traumhaftes Mooties, und die Rödel erst
kriegt man da noch ersatzspeichen?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hast recht mit Xcad, ist dieser viel ähnlicher. Auch bei den Rahmen bin ich mir nicht sicher, was ist dein heißer Tip?
> 
> Traumhaftes Mooties, und die Rödel erst
> kriegt man da noch ersatzspeichen?



 wäre echt spannend zu wissen wer da alles braten läst....
 und das moots ist echt gelungen mit der gabel
 bravo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2008)

naja, beweist mal wieder, wie wertig XACD arbeitet.

Amaro ist imho eine dieser Marketingblasen - guenstig fertigen, nette Designstory drumrum bauen und teuer verkaufen.
Solche Jungs werden es in den naechsten 2-4 Jahren schwer haben, das Geld sitzt nicht so locker, da geht der Kaeufer eher zu den "echten" Schmieden.

Achja, integrierte Steuersaetze und Titan geht mal garnicht, das gehoert verboten .

my2cents


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, beweist mal wieder, wie wertig XACD arbeitet.
> 
> Amaro ist imho eine dieser Marketingblasen - guenstig fertigen, nette Designstory drumrum bauen und teuer verkaufen.
> Solche Jungs werden es in den naechsten 2-4 Jahren schwer haben, das Geld sitzt nicht so locker, da geht der Kaeufer eher zu den "echten" Schmieden.
> ...



harte Worte, aber wahr!


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

TI- commuter

aber sicher , immer gerne


meins war schon crossrad, winterrennrad, kurierrad, zur arbeit fahrrad -baustelle (30km weg) sieht eh kein schwein wie teuer das rad ursprünglich mal war und auf dem bau sehen dich die leute eher als komischer vogel oder arme sau an wenn du nicht mit dem eigenen wagen kommst

















die rahmen sind von 1992 und 1994



ich versteh nicht wie man sich sowas antun kann, da wo man am meisten radfährt sich irgend eine kücke oder ein billiges rad anzuschaffen nur weil man zu geizig ist oder angst hat es könnte was am rad kaputt gehen

ich bin zeitweise 1000-1500km/pro monat kurier gefahren und praktisch nichts in der freizeit, da hatte ich weder lust noch nerven mich mit halb funktionierenden schaltungen oder platzenden felgen abzumühen

also lieber was nettes das man alle 1-2jahre weiterverkauft oder aber secondhand gekauftes topmaterial das man mit schöner 8fach dura-ace und ceramikfelgen bestückt jahrelang fahren kann... kasetten und ketten bin ich secondhanzeux von meinen andern rädern gefahren 

das ist dann schliesslich berufswerkzeug
leute die es sich leisten können fahren ihre familie auch nicht mit einem 200oiro-krüppelauto in die ferien oder gehen mit baumarkt billgwerkzeug zur arbeit ....

das rad durfte natürlich überall mit rein zur arbeit wenn nicht hab ich mir irgend ein billiges eingangrad oder fixie gebaut dass dann zum teil auch tagelang nur am bahnhof rumstand

ich nehm mal einfach so an dass die meisten amis die sowas zum commuten benutzen nicht im supermarkt an der kasse arbeiten, (obwohl auch an einem solchen ort wird man ein geschütztes plätzchen fürs rad finden) so wie ich das kenne fahren da eh nur anwälte, àrzte oder fahrradkuriere am sonntag mit dem titanbock in der gegend rum....

ich lass meine titanräder auch heute noch ab und zu am bahnhof stehen, natürlich mit bügelschloss und kabel am fahrradständer angeschlossen .... so wird höchstens mal sattel oder laufrad gestohlen, ist mir aber in den letzten 10 jahren kein einziges mal passiert einmal hab ich mir ein kurierrad klauen lassen, das war aber nicht angeschlossen weil ich zu faul dazu war, bei der arbeit hab ich die dinger meist nur mit einem 6 oiro kabelschloss abgeschlossen klappt auch in zürich ..... die meisten räder die kurieren geklaut werden erscheinen nach ein paar tagen wieder irgendwo ....


----------



## Catsoft (6. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> Achja, integrierte Steuersaetze und Titan geht mal garnicht, das gehoert verboten .
> s



Das war für mich der Grund keinen OCCP-Crosser zu kaufen, auch wenn ich den Olli sehr schätze... Aber das DK ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

integrierte steuersätze gehen an stahl oder titan noch eher als an alu

wenn man die dinger ohne spiel fährt hält das auch bei alu eine weile

leichter ists ja auch nicht bei alu weil man da einfach mehr alu ans steuerrohr bauen muss ....

ich mag einfach keine rahmen wo man keinen king steuesratz einbauen kann


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Dezember 2008)

bin jetzt schon gespannt wenn ich das erste mal mit meinem Nove als Commuter rumdüs...


----------



## Carcassonne (6. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ...da geht der Kaeufer eher zu den "echten" Schmieden.
> ...



Wobei man, wenn man ehrlich sich selbst gegenüber ist, ja auch fragen kann, was die "echten" Schmieden denn ausmacht und ob diese eben nicht auch zu einem Großteil durch Marketing entstanden ist. Warum sollten Italiener und Amerikaner die Schweisspistole prinzipiell besser als ein Chinese führen können? Gerade dann, wenn man bedenkt und erfahren hat, was unsere italienischen und amerikanischen Freunde sonst so in der Alltagstechnik qualitativ zustande bringen und welche Handwerkskunst in den asiatischen Ländern oft noch vorhanden ist. Letztlich ist es so, daß die Kosten für Entwicklung/Design/Produktion bei fast allen Waren in den westlichen Industriegesellschaften nur den geringsten Teil des Produktes ausmachen. Der Rest geht i.d.R. in den Marketingabteilungen für die Erschaffung der Träume, die mit dem Produkt verwoben werden, drauf. So gesehen sind die Amaro Leute nicht anders als der Rest der Konkurrenten - aber immerhin haben sie ein gutes Empfinden für Formen und Stil. Am Ende ist das ganze Titanzeugs Selbstbetrug, aber eben das ist es, was man sich am liebsten antut - die einen betrügen sich mit Stil, die anderen ohne.


----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Wobei man, wenn man ehrlich sich selbst gegenüber ist, ja auch fragen kann, was die "echten" Schmieden denn ausmacht und ob diese eben nicht auch zu einem Großteil durch Marketing entstanden ist. Warum sollten Italiener und Amerikaner die Schweisspistole prinzipiell besser als ein Chinese führen können? Gerade dann, wenn man bedenkt und erfahren hat, was unsere italienischen und amerikanischen Freunde sonst so in der Alltagstechnik qualitativ zustande bringen und welche Handwerkskunst in den asiatischen Ländern oft noch vorhanden ist. Letztlich ist es so, daß die Kosten für Entwicklung/Design/Produktion bei fast allen Waren in den westlichen Industriegesellschaften nur den geringsten Teil des Produktes ausmachen. Der Rest geht i.d.R. in den Marketingabteilungen für die Erschaffung der Träume, die mit dem Produkt verwoben werden, drauf. So gesehen sind die Amaro Leute nicht anders als der Rest der Konkurrenten - aber immerhin haben sie ein gutes Empfinden für Formen und Stil. Am Ende ist das ganze Titanzeugs Selbstbetrug, aber eben das ist es, was man sich am liebsten antut - die einen betrügen sich mit Stil, die anderen ohne.



ich brauche aber keine spanische Flashwebsite, um mir einen XACD Rahmen zu kaufen...
soll heissen, ich habe kein Problem mit guenstigen Rahmen, brauche dann aber niemanden, der noch mal Wertschoepfung dazwischen betreibt.
Ich kann XACD das Photo von nem Amaro Rahmen schicken und die Maße und kriege in spätestens 24h ein detailiertes Angebot...
Mir ist prinzipiell die Marke egal, aber es hat halt teilweise gravierende Unterschiede und es hat ein paar Firmen, auf die man sich verlassen kann.


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

ich spamme hier jetzt noch einwenig rum stört glaub ich die ganze grundsatzdiskusion hier auch nicht besonders ... 

ich hab mich von dem hier:





getrennt 

ein neues interessantes schlingelspeedprojekt wartet .....
und ein anderes wird verfeinert und weiterentwickelt






ein paar teile (gabel bremsen laufradsatz) stehen noch zum verkauf wers nicht selbst findet kannmir ja ne PN schicken und ich schick ihm den link und die preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2008)

nein stoph nein


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich hab mich von dem hier:
> ...
> getrennt



Schade, dass das gute Stück offenbar schon einen neuen Eigentümer gefunden hat...


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

doch doch doch

es kommt an ein gutes plätzchen

und das neue passt von der grösse her besser und wird auch sehr hübsch


----------



## Owander (6. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> ich brauche aber keine spanische Flashwebsite, um mir einen XACD Rahmen zu kaufen...
> soll heissen, ich habe kein Problem mit guenstigen Rahmen, brauche dann aber niemanden, der noch mal Wertschoepfung dazwischen betreibt.
> Ich kann XACD das Photo von nem Amaro Rahmen schicken und die Maße und kriege in spätestens 24h ein detailiertes Angebot...
> Mir ist prinzipiell die Marke egal, aber es hat halt teilweise gravierende Unterschiede und es hat ein paar Firmen, auf die man sich verlassen kann.




Allerdings finde ich eine anständige Produkthaftung enorm wichtig. Die hast Du nur, wenn Du von einem europäischen Händler/IMporteur kaufst. Die Chinesen bauen nämlich alles was Du nur bestellst, ob's hält oder nicht. In dem Sinn unterscheidet sich möglicherweise/hoffentlich Amaro von XACD durch ein paar gute Konstrukteure, die's bei XACD eher nicht gibt, die auch ein paar Euro Wert sind und die Du aber quasi auch in Anspruch nimmst, wenn Du Dir den Rahmen bei XACD "nachbauen" läßt. 
Und wer sind eigentlich die echten Schmieden? Da kann man sich vermutlich öfter mal täuschen und die großen OEM-Hersteller haben im Zweifel mehr MÖglichkeiten. Weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten, wenn ich XACD ansehe. Gerade im Fall von XACD finde ich aber, dass erst die Verbindung  mit westlicher Ingenieurs- und Designkunst optimal ist und dem Ganzen Qualität und Seele einhaucht. Und umsonst ist nunmal nichts. Kommt also drauf an, wie sich genau die beschriebene Wertschöpfung zwischen dem Hersteller und dem Endkunden gestaltet. Im Fall eines "Spicers", der nur ein paar Aufkleber drauf macht, geb ich Dir natürlich völlig Recht. Bei Amaro steckt VIELLEICHT etwas mehr dahinter.

Gruß,
Owander


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> doch doch doch
> 
> es kommt an ein gutes plätzchen
> 
> und das neue passt von der grösse her besser und wird auch sehr hübsch


 das weiss ich doch
 doch ich hoffe du weisst auch mein guter stoph 
DAS ES BEI MIR AUCH EIN GUTES LEBEN GEHABT HÄTTE... OKOK


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> naja, beweist mal wieder, wie wertig XACD arbeitet.
> 
> Amaro ist imho eine dieser Marketingblasen - guenstig fertigen, nette Designstory drumrum bauen und teuer verkaufen.
> Solche Jungs werden es in den naechsten 2-4 Jahren schwer haben, das Geld sitzt nicht so locker, da geht der Kaeufer eher zu den "echten" Schmieden.
> ...



 so seh ich das auch. dazu noch diese unsäglichen ornamentalen ausfräsungen :kotz: und das im dünnwandigsten teil des rahmens, am unterrohr... 

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

@ herr trailo für dich hätt ich ja was anderes vorgesehen 

für die die sich noch erinnern können das bianchi und das colnago von da http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157607610708380/ sind auch och nicht weg und wandern ende jahr wahrscheinlich dann mit hilfe von e-bucht nach asien aus ....

ich hab einfach zuviel von dem zeux

die sammlung (das serotta und ich hab ja noch zwei aus stahl) sollte nicht grösser werden , da der platz fehlt, ich weiss dass das ATI wirklich einmalig ist , das letzte rennrad das bei mir im frühjahr gekommen ist hat auch ein anderes verdrängt das nicht wirklich gepasst hat von der grösse

jetzt zwischen weihnachten und neujahr muss ich noch meinen laden umbauen/verschönern da bin ich froh um jedes teil das nicht im weg rum steht .....

das neue wird wahrscheinlich mit starrem gang aufgebaut, den teilen vom serotta die ich nicht verkauf (lenker steuersatz stütze sattel ) aufgebaut
kurbel hab ich eine silberne middleburn in 180mm gekriegt, hinten gibts ne starre phil-wood discnabe (man kann da auch einen freilauf dranschrauben) vorne wahrscheinlich vorerst ein hügi/hayes laufrad 
das rad wird gefahren, dh es kann sich noch ein wenig verändern

rot als kontrastfarbe beim serotta war super aber ich kann ins neue rad nicht einfach einen roten king pressen und eine rote sattelklemm draufstecken, leider, dh. am farbkonzept arbeite ich noch ......

noch zwei bilder

[imgl]http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph...57603359131625/[/img]





das erste von einer abenteuerlichen pelopones-überquerung, ich nehm an ein paar der singletrails die ich gefahren bin waren erstbefahrungen, zt weil doch sehr doof stundenlang fahrradschleppen für dann einen fast unfahrbaren flachen trail vorzufinden ..... zt weil einfach zu weit vom meer und den touristenorten weg und sehr schlecht dh überhaupt nicht gepflegt
....


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2008)

zwischen weihnachten /neujahr bin ich ne woche in zürich zur 
erholung ( bars/clubs etc)
 hoffe man sieht sich mal stoph!


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

für dich hätt ich ja was anderes vorgesehen 

für die die sich noch erinnern können das bianchi und das colnago von da http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157607610708380/ sind auch och nicht weg und wandern ende jahr wahrscheinlich dann mit hilfe von e-bucht nach asien aus ....

ich hab einfach zuviel von dem zeux

die sammlung (das serotta und ich hab ja noch zwei aus stahl) sollte nicht grösser werden , da der platz fehlt, ich weiss dass das ATI wirklich einmalig ist , das letzte rennrad das bei mir im frühjahr gekommen ist hat auch ein anderes verdrängt das nicht wirklich gepasst hat von der grösse

jetzt zwischen weihnachten und neujahr muss ich noch meinen laden umbauen/verschönern da bin ich froh um jedes teil das nicht im weg rum steht .....

das neue wird wahrscheinlich mit starrem gang aufgebaut, den teilen vom serotta die ich nicht verkauf (lenker steuersatz stütze sattel ) aufgebaut
kurbel hab ich eine silberne middleburn in 180mm gekriegt, hinten gibts ne starre phil-wood discnabe (man kann da auch einen freilauf dranschrauben) vorne wahrscheinlich vorerst ein hügi/hayes laufrad 
das rad wird gefahren, dh es kann sich noch ein wenig verändern

rot als kontrastfarbe beim serotta war super aber ich kann ins neue rad nicht einfach einen roten king pressen und eine rote sattelklemm draufstecken, leider, dh. am farbkonzept arbeite ich noch ......

noch zwei bilder







das hier von meiner pelopones-überquerung, ich nehm an ein paar der singletrails die ich gefahren bin waren erstbefahrungen, zt weil doch sehr doof stundenlang fahrradschleppen für dann einen fast unfahrbaren flachen trail vorzufinden ..... zt weil einfach zu weit vom meer und den touristenorten weg und sehr schlecht dh überhaupt nicht gepflegt
....

mit starrgabel und schaltung hats mal so ausgesehen






das erste von einer abenteuerlichen pelopones-überquerung, ich nehm an ein paar der singletrails die ich gefahren bin waren erstbefahrungen, zt weil doch sehr doof stundenlang fahrradschleppen für dann einen fast unfahrbaren flachen trail vorzufinden ..... zt weil einfach zu weit vom meer und den touristenorten weg und sehr schlecht dh überhaupt nicht gepflegt
....


----------



## cluso (6. Dezember 2008)

Oooh, das ATi hätte sehr gut in meinen Stall gepasst. ....


----------



## jever98 (6. Dezember 2008)

Blau ist die Farbe der Hoffnung . Heute fertig geworden: 29er fuer meinen Vater. Einfach gehalten, Farben mal etwas gewagter - bin etwas unschluessig was das Weiss angeht. Bremsleitungen muessen noch gekuerzt werden und Sattel wird noch richtig eingestellt (ist nur fuer mich so hoch)...


----------



## könni__ (6. Dezember 2008)

@jever da hast deinen Vater aber etwas schönes gebaut.
 Blau passt sehr gut! Die Minute ist auch schön.  Was sind das für Naben? und wer baut den Rahmen?


----------



## jever98 (6. Dezember 2008)

@Koenni: Danke, ist immer schoen ein neues Bike fertig zu haben 

Alle Titanteile (Rahmen, Stuetze, Vorbau, Spacer, Lenker) sind aus China. Rahmen auf Mass gemacht.

Naben, Sattelklemme, Schnellspanner, Steuersatz sind alle Hope.

Das Ziel wars ein Titanhardtail komplett fuer <2000 Euro zu bauen. Ziel knapp verfehlt, aber preislich noch ganz ok, wie ich finde.

Gruss
Jever


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2008)

da hat dein papa das geld gut investiert
ich projektiere auch gerne bike für andere, das macht gleich viel spass egal ob die leute 5000 euronen oder 2000 ausgeben möchten


----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2008)

@jever
hast du das bike bei xacd geordert?
das schaut richtig gut aus, stimmig (trotz meiner 29er aversion), vor allem ist das kein allerwelts-hobel.


----------



## jever98 (6. Dezember 2008)

@Don Trailo: Genau, macht richtig Spass Geld das Geld anderer Leute auszugeben 

@Oldman: Danke. 29er wurde es, weil mein Vater mit Mitte 60 sicher nicht mehr extrem rocken wird, und mit grossen Raedern & tiefem Tretlager fuehlt er sich wahrscheinlich sicherer. Wenn ich mir auch mal ein HT aufbauen sollte ueberlege ich, obs auch ein 29er werden soll, Aufgrund meiner 2m...

Stimmt, Rahmen ist von XACD. Finde die Verarbeitung ordentlich, sie machen auch alles was man moechte. Nur viel Beratung gibts nicht.

Gruss
Jever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2008)

ja, bei XACD muss man ganz genau wissen, was man will. Die wuerden einem auf Wunsch auch Stützräder dranschweissen 

viel Spass damit!


----------



## elrond (6. Dezember 2008)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> FLOIBEX hat recht...
> 
> sofort per einschreiben mahnen...!
> 
> ich sagte ja PINOCCHIO-cycles = rabbit cycles, der hat mich auch schon versucht übers ohr zu hauen...



Kann dieses rabbit cycles bashing hier überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Gut, jörgl hat wirklich Pech gehabt aber was soll der Rest?????
Ich hab mein Vamoots 2004 von ihm zu einem super Preis erhalten, dazu Tune Laufräder zu einem Preis, den der Uli nie erfahren darf... Inzwischen beliefert er eben auch Einzelhändler und die würden sich bedanken, wenn er weiterhin Rahmen zum Händlerpreis unters Volk bringen würde. Diesen Sommer habe ich mir noch ne Moots Stütze zu einem guten Preis von ihm gegönnt und ihn auf die Risse in den Decals meines Rahmens angesprochen. Er versprach mir neue zu senden. Die Stütze war nach ein paar Tagen da, die Decals nicht. Ich dachte schon er hätte sie vergessen, also nochmals angerufen, Aussage Hasi, dauert noch ein wenig, ich kein Problem... Nach ein paar Wochen hatte ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben, war auch nicht wirklich wichtig. Nach ein paar Monaten kam plötzlich ein Umschlag mit den Aufklebern bei mir für umme an - das nenne ich Service!
Wer sich über seine Preise aufregt sollte sich mal die Aufschläge bei SuperMario (Seven + Vicious Cycles) anschauen - da wird's einem anders!


----------



## Carcassonne (7. Dezember 2008)

Das Komplettrad und dann mit Maßrahmen für unter 2000,- Euro ist natürlich ein Wort, auch wenn mir die 29er partout nicht gefallen wollen. Aber individuell ist es natürlich.


----------



## singlestoph (7. Dezember 2008)

ich bin weder als händler noch als endkunde jemals mit rabbit in kontakt gekommen

wenn ich aber so lese was da oben anderswo steht und interpretiere was ich da lese aus der sicht eines händlers, shopmitarbeiters seit 1992 und natürlich auch als endkunde ....

dann bin ich zumindest leicht verwirrt 

irgendwie scheint der herr hase sowohl an händler wie auch an endkunden  zu verkaufen, das ist ja ansich kein problem ....

ich hab auch schon gelesen man müsse nur lange genug warten um dien gewünschten rahmen zum superpreis bei ebay zu kaufen ....

dann les ich jetzt hier oben was von er beliefert auch endkunden zum spezialpreis ....

da kann ich verstehen wenn händler zum teil etwas unzufrieden sind und nicht besonders viel da bestellen .... logischerweise kann man als importeur dann auch nicht besonders zufrieden sein mit den händlerbestellungen .... 
wenn man dann aber beginnt vielleicht auch aus diesem grund vermehrt an endkunden zu verkaufen verschlimmert das die situation wahrscheinlich noch

übrigens verkauft hase schon seit 1995 oder 96 an händler ....

theoretisch kann man schon importieren und selbst verkaufen , praktisch verkauft man auch in der schweiz im umkreis von 100-150km keine räder an händler wenn die einen grund zur annahme haben dass der importeur auch direkt verkauft ..... ich kenn leute die zum teil solche probleme krigten durch den direktverkauf von testbikes und messebikes .....

wenn man also sowas wie der herr hase macht muss man wahrscheinlich ein sehr gutes konzept und eine sehr gute kommunikation und beratung haben dass das funktioniert und dass es da kein böses blut gibt ....

ich kenn die situation nicht aus eigener erfahrung, also alles spekulationen/interpretation

ich würd mich sowieso mehr für eriksen als für moots interessieren .... ob kent eriksen an händler verkauft oder verkaufen will weiss ich garnicht, wär mir aber dann auch egal wenn ich sowas wollte ....


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Dezember 2008)

schliessen wir doch das thema hase hier es geht ja um *ti bikes*
 als abschlusswort nur das
 es wundert, doch das immer mehr deutsche in der schweiz  ventanas kaufen und nicht in deutschland... meine einzige erfahrung was rappit betrifft 

und ein teil aus ti das heutzutage mit den modernen kurbeln in vergessen heit geraten ist


----------



## ZeFlo (7. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ....
> 
> und ein teil aus ti das heutzutage mit den modernen kurbeln in vergessen heit geraten ist




... und das entgegen aller veloheftli propaganda absolut zuverlässig und unauffällig seinen dienst versieht. bei schwereren kalibern dann aber in der stahl version


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... und das entgegen aller veloheftli propaganda absolut zuverlässig und unauffällig seinen dienst versieht. bei schwereren kalibern dann aber in der stahl version



ich fahre auch noch ein uralt PMP mit besagtem Titan als Wellenmaterial...nettes Teilchen


----------



## oldman (7. Dezember 2008)

habe FSA Ultimax im Einsatz, laufen beschwerdefrei


----------



## singlestoph (7. Dezember 2008)

FRM Royce uralt-PMP
man muss halt ab und zu die lager wechseln kostet ca 20 oiro

ich hatte das 140g frm schon überall eingebaut, als ich noch schnell war hatten die lager eine saison cross durchgehalten, am cc bike hatte ich die nie ausprobiert.... am renner halten sie heute jahrelang

s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nein stoph nein



Schließe mich dem kollektiven Heulen (wg. dem Verkauf des Serotta-Rads durch singlestoph) an  *ja, schnief  *

Na, wenigstens hat er noch Ti-Commuter.  *wenn auch 28er*die zählen für mich allerdings nicht wirklich  *


@jever 
Schöner Aufbau.  *Bike für den Papa gefällt trotz 29er  *nimm' auch 29er bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 2m, da kann ich es nachvollziehen , sonst fällt es mir schwer*


----------



## versus (7. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> doch doch doch
> 
> es kommt an ein gutes plätzchen
> 
> und das neue passt von der grösse her besser und wird auch sehr hübsch



aha! dachte ich mir doch, dass du nicht lange nach einem käufer suchen musst. ich finde es schon auch schade, bin aber sicher, dass es einen würdigen nachfolger haben wird.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> habe FSA Ultimax im Einsatz, laufen beschwerdefrei








i second this!
wie man so schön sagt. 
2 davon sowie 2 tune ac38, und 2 ta im einsatz.


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> i second this!
> wie man so schön sagt.
> 2 davon sowie 2 tune ac38, und 2 ta im einsatz.



ich fahre auch 2 davon und das schon jahrelang


----------



## damonsta (8. Dezember 2008)

TNT und RF Taperlock, beides Ti, beides mit der Kurbel leichter als XTr und beides absolut problemlos. Ich bin gespannt wann 4Kant seine Wiederauferstehung feiert (oder ist es sogar schon soweit?)


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Dezember 2008)

*
 so... gabel heute angekommen und durch meinen  dayoff grad mal kurz gefahren
 .........hoffe das titus mir die neuen silbrigen decals zusendet *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (8. Dezember 2008)

Hübsch sieht das aus, und vermutlich wirken die Silbertöne live auch deutlich harmonischer.


----------



## oldman (8. Dezember 2008)

@don
das ist fesch, so sieht ein Ti zum Fahren aus, sehr schoen


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so... gabel heute angekommen und durch meinen  dayoff grad mal kurz gefahren
> .........hoffe das titus mir die neuen silbrigen decals zusendet



ahhh......jetz wär mir fast das Notebook vom.....

waaahhhhhhnsinn...irre lässig Mr. Trailound erst mit Silberdecals

PS: apropos Decals; Titus zieht gerade in ihr neues Firmengebäude um, haben vielleicht etwas Stress die Jungs...

edit: für meine Gegend hättest du die falschen Reifen aufgezogen


----------



## CSB (8. Dezember 2008)

...perfekt durchdacht! Einfach schön
Ich finde ein polierter (oder verchromter) F99 würde noch einen Tick besser passen als der RaceFace.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Dezember 2008)

CSB schrieb:


> ...perfekt durchdacht! Einfach schön
> Ich finde ein polierter (oder verchromter) F99 würde noch einen Tick besser passen als der RaceFace.



Das ginge auch: Hat der damonsta sich nicht seinen F99 sogar eloxieren lassen?! Finde den RaceFace aber schon ganz gut. 

@DonTrailo
Dein Titus ist so noch schöööööööööööööner.   *vllt. noch die Schrauben am Sattelstützkopf und die Schrauben des Vorbaus in rot plus rote Speichennippel , hm?!*wär das nix ...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Dezember 2008)

... reza, die barends zeigen in unterschiedlichen winkeln nach vorne/oben 

duckundweg
flo


----------



## versus (8. Dezember 2008)

sehr schön reza   

bin auf die decals gespannt! 



jetzt kann ich mir meine hellsilberne fox am lightning schon viel besser vorstellen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Dezember 2008)

@Don Trailo, sehr schönes Bike, Respekt!!!

Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Ich kann das nicht erkennen!?


----------



## IF006TD517 (8. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Ich kann das nicht erkennen!?



auch wenn ich nicht der besitzer bin... lookalike... FSA "nachbrenner"


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Dezember 2008)

thanks volx
ja @Dr. Hannibal ist ne fsa
und ja @flo diese scheissbarends haben einfach keinen 100% halt am lenker.... vorbau... ev kommt ein thomson dran ,der stütze wegen...
ach ja  9771gramm , die gabel hat 300gramm ausgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (8. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [/URL]
> *
> so... gabel heute angekommen und durch meinen  dayoff grad mal kurz gefahren
> .........hoffe das titus mir die neuen silbrigen decals zusendet *
> [/URL]



Haut mich nicht vom Hocker, zu viele verschiedene Silber- (und auch Rot)töne. Dazu sehen matt eloxierte silberne Felgen zu einem ebenfalls matten Titanrahmen einfach nicht wirklich stimmig aus - hatte selbst welche an meinem Moots und war damit nie glücklich. Wenn silber dann bitte alles hochglanz! Und die Kurbel sieht einfach nicht gut aus...


----------



## damonsta (9. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das ginge auch: Hat der damonsta sich nicht seinen F99 sogar eloxieren lassen?! Finde den RaceFace aber schon ganz gut.
> 
> @DonTrailo
> Dein Titus ist so noch schöööööööööööööner.   *vllt. noch die Schrauben am Sattelstützkopf und die Schrauben des Vorbaus in rot plus rote Speichennippel , hm?!*wär das nix ...



Doch, hat er.


----------



## Bischimo (9. Dezember 2008)

Man man heiße Teile sind hier zu sehen! Wie sieht das mit Federgabeln aus Titan aus?
Kenne nur die von Cannondale.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Dezember 2008)

Bischimo schrieb:


> Man man heiße Teile sind hier zu sehen! Wie sieht das mit Federgabeln aus Titan aus?
> Kenne nur die von Cannondale.




aktuell, leider nichts mehr , oder doch, mir kommt nichts in den sinn
FRM hatte ja eine mit ti tauchrohren, doch die war echt nur fürs schaufenster


----------



## CSB (9. Dezember 2008)

@ Damonsta

Wie hast du denn die alte Eloxalschicht vom F99 enfernt?
Strahlen? Schleifen?
Machst du dir keine Sorgen wegen der Haltbarkeit?


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Dezember 2008)

....um das thema hier nicht wuchern zu lassen, soviel... eloxierte teile 
kann man gut in einer anderen farbe 
eloxieren lassen, da musst du dir keine sorgen machen, alles andere via pm,
oder den spezielen eloxal fred angucken .......
da es hier um erster linie um titan  geht

 cheers


----------



## jörgl (9. Dezember 2008)

elrond schrieb:


> Dazu sehen matt eloxierte silberne Felgen zu einem ebenfalls matten Titanrahmen einfach nicht wirklich stimmig aus - hatte selbst welche an meinem Moots und war damit nie glücklich. Wenn silber dann bitte alles hochglanz!



Dazu sage ich nur: silberne Campagnolo Atlanta 96 Felgen, silberne Chris King Iso-Disc Naben und vorrauss. silberne DT-Speichen. (für den SSP)

@Herrn Trailo
Wunderschöner Aufbau. Nur die Bremshebel würde ich in einer Ebene montieren. 

Wegen des roten H2O habe ich hier bei meinem eine aufs Maul bekommen


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Dezember 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> @Herrn Trailo
> Wunderschöner Aufbau. Nur die Bremshebel würde ich in einer Ebene montieren.
> 
> Wegen des roten H2O habe ich hier bei meinem eine aufs Maul bekommen



hebel und barends sind jetzt so wie es sein soll
und von mir hast du wegen den H20 aber nicht aufs maul gekriegt, das finde ich auch bei dir oder  bei @ versus einfach s-e-x-y


----------



## jörgl (9. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und von mir hast du wegen den H20 aber nicht aufs maul gekriegt, das finde ich auch bei dir oder  bei @ versus einfach s-e-x-y



Stimmt...... Du warst es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl ich den Ringle H2O Flaschenhalter an Don Trailo's Bike super finde, wäre dies zumindest eine potenzielle Alternative: Specialized Flaschenhalter Rib Cage Pro (Silber-rot) od. z.B. auch King Titan (für Puristen). *wär' jeweils wohl leichter*und silber*

Aber so hat das Bike vieeeeeeeeel mehr Flair ...


----------



## oldman (9. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den Ringle H2O Flaschenhalter an Don Trailo's Bike super finde, wäre dies zumindest eine potenzielle Alternative: S*pecialized Flaschenhalter Rib Cage Pro (Silber-rot)* od. z.B. auch* King Titan* (für Puristen). *wär' jeweils wohl leichter*und silber*
> 
> Aber so hat das Bike vieeeeeeeeel mehr Flair ...



a) nein, kein Speci Zeug an Titan
b) aber ja doch, nur so kann das was werden mit dem Flaschenhalter


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den Ringle H2O Flaschenhalter an Don Trailo's Bike super finde, wäre dies zumindest eine potenzielle Alternative: Specialized Flaschenhalter Rib Cage Pro (Silber-rot) od. z.B. auch King Titan (für Puristen). *wär' jeweils wohl leichter*und silber*
> 
> Aber so hat das Bike vieeeeeeeeel mehr Flair ...



bekanntermassen mag ich den h2o, aber der king cage inox macht sich am ti-rahmen auch traumhaft









am titus passt der ringle aber top


----------



## Rutil (9. Dezember 2008)

Bischimo schrieb:


> Man man heiße Teile sind hier zu sehen! Wie sieht das mit Federgabeln aus Titan aus?
> Kenne nur die von Cannondale.


 Meines Wissens gibts eine Spinner Gabel mit Titankrone.


----------



## daddy yo yo (10. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> bekanntermassen mag ich den h2o, aber der king cage inox macht sich am ti-rahmen auch traumhaft


wobei mir der king etwas zu "alt" aussieht. durch zufall bin ich mal über den lifeline titanium gestoßen, den finde ich ganz gut:


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> wobei mir der king etwas zu "alt" aussieht. durch zufall bin ich mal über den  gestoßen, den finde ich ganz gut:



 schön ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2008)

Für mich gibts nix schöneres als den King Cage 

Hab beide, 2 mal den Ti und 2 mal den SS. Wobei ich vermutlich auch den SS am Ti Bike fahren würde, da er einfach schlanker ist und somit besser zu den relativ dünnen Rohren passt.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde ja den Kickless Cage von Salsa klasse. Günstig ist der auch noch...

http://www.salsacycles.com/accessories.html


----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich finde ja den Kickless Cage von Salsa klasse. Günstig ist der auch noch...
> 
> http://www.salsacycles.com/accessories.html



Mhhh, ist ganz oK aber ich bin in der Hinsicht relativ unflexibel.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Dezember 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Kickless


Nickless.  

@Catsoft 
Spitzenklasse Dein(e) De Kerf(s) 

Tipp: Wem der King zu teuer ist, der kauft z.B. den Minoura; sieht fast genauso aus und ist viel billiger; gibt's auch in Titanoptik .


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Tipp: Wem der King zu teuer ist, der kauft z.B. den Minoura; sieht fast genauso aus und ist viel billiger; gibt's auch in Titanoptik .



Dieses leichte Aluding mit den Aluschrauben inkl.?
Ja genau. Und darf sich dann freuen, dass die vollen 0,75 L-Flaschen lustig rumklappern oder herausfallen, weil das Teil einfach mal nicht stabil genug ist. Ist zwar nur eine Kleinigkeit aber sowas nervt besonders finde ich. Genau deshalb (und natürlich aus Prinzip ) hab ich den King Ti an meinem Ti-Radl.


----------



## newsboy (10. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Genau Deshalb (und natürlich aus Prinzip ) hab ich den King Ti an meinem Ti-Radl.



oder zwei...


----------



## Felixxx (10. Dezember 2008)

Sorry vielmals - aber der King sieht aus, als käme er direkt aus der Wühlkiste, einfach nur billig.
Der Minoura Duracage für 6,95 Euro sieht aufgrund der schlankeren "Rohre" deutlich eleganter aus - und beweist bei mir seit knapp 10 Jahren an verschiedenen Bikes absolute Zuverlässigkeit in Verbindung mit gefüllten 0,75 Liter Flaschen. Zugegeben - einmal im Quartal muss ich den Halter nachbiegen, damit die Flasche wieder fest sitzt.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2008)

"wühlkiste" ist natürlich unfug, aber die inox-variante des king ist deutlich schlanker und für mein empfinden schöner. 
zugegebenermassen kam die ti-version aus kostengründen auch nie wirklich in frage


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Dezember 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Sorry vielmals - aber der King sieht aus, als käme er direkt aus der Wühlkiste, einfach nur billig.
> Der Minoura Duracage für 6,95 Euro sieht aufgrund der schlankeren "Rohre" deutlich eleganter aus - und beweist bei mir seit knapp 10 Jahren an verschiedenen Bikes absolute Zuverlässigkeit in Verbindung mit gefüllten 0,75 Liter Flaschen. Zugegeben - einmal im Quartal muss ich den Halter nachbiegen, damit die Flasche wieder fest sitzt.
> 
> Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx



Wenn der schwarze Lack am Duracage an diversen Stellen durch die Flasche abgescheuert ist (also nach 250 km) dann sieht nix mehr elegant aus.


----------



## jever98 (10. Dezember 2008)

Da mich in den letzten Tagen so manche Anfragen in Sachen XACD erreicht haben ein Posting, damit ich nicht alles einzeln schreiben muss .

Meine Erfahrung war recht gut - habe 2 Rahmen bestellt, 1 Strassen, 1 29er. 

Qualitaet scheint mir gut. Schweissnaehte sind i.O. - nicht so perfekt wie bei Moots, aber besser als auf anderen Fotos die ich gesehen habe.

Rahmen sind bei mir gut angekommen, hatten jeweils 1 kleinen Makel: Beim Renner hatte irgend ne Saeure kleine Flecken gemacht, die ich leicht mit nem Scotch Schwamm rausreiben konnte. Beim 29er waren ein paar Loetzinnartige RUeckstaende, dich ich erst aus dem Rahmen schuetteln musste.

Lieferzeit so um die 2-4 Wochen. Man muss mit ca. $140 Versand und $40 Bankgebuehren rechnen. Sonst sind die Preise sehr guenstig - Standardware ab $450, Massrahmenaufpreis $60(?), Brushed Aufpreis $50, etc. Habe jeweils mit Versand, einigem Zubehoer (Vorbauten, Titanschrauben, etc) so um die $1000 ueberwiesen.

Wenns noch Fragen gibt, schiesst los. Am besten beantworte ich hier, damits allen was nuetzt.

Gruss
Jever

PS: Mich hat jemand nach Gabeln gefragt - da hatte ich bei mtbr.com was schlechtes gelesen (Bruch) - wuerde ich persoenlich also nicht ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Sorry vielmals - aber der King sieht aus, als käme er direkt aus der Wühlkiste, einfach nur billig.
> Der Minoura Duracage für 6,95 Euro sieht aufgrund der schlankeren "Rohre" deutlich eleganter aus - und beweist bei mir seit knapp 10 Jahren an verschiedenen Bikes absolute Zuverlässigkeit in Verbindung mit gefüllten 0,75 Liter Flaschen. Zugegeben - einmal im Quartal muss ich den Halter nachbiegen, damit die Flasche wieder fest sitzt.
> 
> Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx




Du hast doch keine Ahnung! 

Der King ist einfach nur dekadent!


----------



## tobibikes (10. Dezember 2008)

jever98 schrieb:


> Da mich in den letzten Tagen so manche Anfragen in Sachen XACD erreicht haben ein Posting, damit ich nicht alles einzeln schreiben muss .
> 
> Meine Erfahrung war recht gut - habe 2 Rahmen bestellt, 1 Strassen, 1 29er.
> 
> ...



Hast du einen Rahmenentwurf inkl. alle Maße an XACD gesendet oder wie lief das?

Wäre nett wenn du mal ein paar Detailfotos posten könntest.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wenn der schwarze Lack am Duracage an diversen Stellen durch die Flasche abgescheuert ist (also nach 250 km) dann sieht nix mehr elegant aus.



Deshalb gibt es ja auch den Minoura DuraCage in Titanoptik.

Habe den Minoura DuraCage auch in schwarz (seit mehreren Jahren) an 'nem Bike und bei mir ist noch alles schwarz bzw. sieht er noch ganz gut aus. 

Finde eben, dass der Minoura für die Ansprüche eines Normalsterblichen vollkommen ausreichend ist.

Deshalb kann ich hier Felixxx  nur uneingeschränkt beipflichten:


Felixxx schrieb:


> Der Minoura Duracage für 6,95 Euro sieht aufgrund der schlankeren "Rohre" deutlich eleganter aus - und beweist bei mir seit knapp 10 Jahren an verschiedenen Bikes absolute Zuverlässigkeit in Verbindung mit gefüllten 0,75 Liter Flaschen. Zugegeben - einmal im Quartal muss ich den Halter nachbiegen, damit die Flasche wieder fest sitzt.
> 
> Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx



Der Minoura Dura Cage ist eben eine günstige (aber durchaus passable) Alternative zum King.

Bei einem Teil, wie z.B. dem Steuersatz, leuchtet mir den Mehrpreis schon eher ein.


----------



## jever98 (10. Dezember 2008)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Hast du einen Rahmenentwurf inkl. alle Maße an XACD gesendet oder wie lief das?
> 
> Wäre nett wenn du mal ein paar Detailfotos posten könntest.



Detailfotos von meinem Renner sollten im Album oder weiter oben im Thread seien. Sagt einfach was von Interesse ist. Bin die naechsten Woche aber nicht zu Hause, kann also vorerst nix fotografieren.

Habe die Masse durchgegeben, Zeichnung haben sie gemacht.

Gruss
JEver


----------



## singlestoph (10. Dezember 2008)

königs käfig sieht auch an stahlrahmen gut aus







es geht da nicht nur um obbdigg dondern auch um funktion

der stahl kingcage hat in etwa die funktion eines normalen flaschenhalters bei deutlich gesteigerter optischer ........ blabla ....

der titanking hält dagegen die flaschen bombenfest drinnen, da ist mir noch nie eine flasche rausgefallen ..... nurso


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> königs käfig sieht auch an stahlrahmen gut aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 kann ich nur bestätigen. und besser man(n)fraukind hat zwei wie keinen 

:]
flo


----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen. und besser *man(n)fraukind hat zwei wie keinen*
> 
> :]
> flo




3, 2, 1 los alle mann in den fahrradkeller und king cages zaehlen... 
vier stuecker meldet prag


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2008)

keinen, aber vier kamelrücken...


----------



## hardflipper (11. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> königs käfig sieht auch an stahlrahmen gut aus
> 
> es geht da nicht nur um obbdigg dondern auch um funktion
> 
> ...




Also mir ist aus dem Ti King schon mal eine rausgefallen. Aus den SS King dagegen nie!

Meine beiden SS Kings halten straffer als die beiden Ti´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2008)

und ich pers. finde ausser bei 24std rennen kamelrücken am tollsten


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und ich pers. finde ausser bei 24std rennen kamelrücken am tollsten



aus Stahl oder Titan?


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2008)

Kamelrücken gibt auch von Könichs?


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> keinen, aber vier kamelrücken...



oh elender, stigmatisierter 








































oh glücklicher, noch kannst du an diesem entsetzlichen leid etwas ändern, aber zögere nicht zu lange...
































durch den erwerb von 8 (acht, neun minus eins, etc.) titanischen königskäfigen und der direkten weiterleitung von 4 (vier) eben dieser an mich, kann ich dich nach dem erhalt durch proklamation dauerhaft von diesem übel erlösen.  

:]
flo


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> oh elender, stigmatisierter
> 
> 
> oh glücklicher, noch kannst du an diesem entsetzlichen leid etwas ändern, aber zögere nicht zu lange...
> ...


 

mist elender..... hätt der herr ablasshandel das früher in aussicht gestellt, ich ja gestern mitbestellen können....

was hättens den gerne, die 

titanium water bottle cage and cage bolt combo

oder reicht die

king water bottle cage combo titanium




ehrlich gesagt hatt ich ja den finger am abzug, aber eingedenk der tatsache das ich den kingfake einem lieben forumsmitglied geschenkt habe, habe ich mir ebendies auch...


im übrigen möge er mal ins andere postfach schauen...


----------



## powderJO (11. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> der titanking hält dagegen die flaschen bombenfest drinnen, da ist mir noch nie eine flasche rausgefallen



das ist der grund, warum ich mir nach langem zögern auch 2 kings an den rahmen geschraubt habe. habe vorher unzählige minouras verschlissen, massig flaschen verloren und war es dann irgendwann einfach leid. seitdem ich die kings habe, ist ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (11. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich gefälschte Minouras erwischt - meine drei sehen auch nach knapp 50.000km in gut 10 Jahren noch ordentlich aus und 'ne Flasche habe ich bisher noch nicht verloren...

Sei's drum, angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## BikeViking (11. Dezember 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


>



Weiß jemand ne Bezugsquelle in Deutschland ?

Schick isser ja. 

LG Lukas


----------



## damonsta (11. Dezember 2008)

Ihr mit eurem billigen Gepose! Zählt lieber mal King Naben in eurem Besitz, da trennt sich Spreu vom Weizen!


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurem billigen Gepose! Zählt lieber mal King Naben in eurem Besitz, da trennt sich Spreu vom Weizen!


 hey junger mann geh ins leichbauforum spammen 
 oder baut king naben aus titan??
 mann oh mann


----------



## jörgl (11. Dezember 2008)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ne Bezugsquelle in Deutschland ?
> 
> Schick isser ja.
> 
> LG Lukas



Würde bei mir glaube ich gar nicht funktionieren.... die eingeschweissten Schraubenaufnahmen stehen bei meinen Moots dermaßen hervor, daß der eigentliche Käfig aus den Führungsnuten rutschen würde....... vermutlich.


----------



## versus (11. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hey junger mann geh ins leichbauforum spammen
> oder baut king naben aus titan??
> mann oh mann



ruhig brauner 
sonst erklärt er uns gleich noch, dass carbon leichter und alu steifer ist als ti


----------



## damonsta (11. Dezember 2008)

Sie bauen immerhin Steuersätze aus Titan! (Nein nein, macht er nicht!)


----------



## oldman (11. Dezember 2008)

jörgl schrieb:


> Würde bei mir glaube ich gar nicht funktionieren.... die eingeschweissten Schraubenaufnahmen stehen bei meinen Moots dermaßen hervor, daß der eigentliche Käfig aus den Führungsnuten rutschen würde....... vermutlich.



ja, sehe ich auch so


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass King Cages nicht von Chris kommen, wären Naben aus Titan von Chris wohl auch budgettechnisch der Killer  Für meine 4 King Cages Ti hätt ich im Baumarkt wohl schon 1,5 Ragazzi bekommen  Und für Titannaben von Chris wohl einen Daccia....


----------



## Raze (11. Dezember 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


>




Hallo,

hat jemand diesen klasse Flaschenhalter schon getestet? Dazu möchte ich noch einmal die Frage nach dem deutschen Vertrieb wiederholen.

Danke für jede Info

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (12. Dezember 2008)

mein heutiges tages(ähhh abend)werk



kommt ans neue titanrad nachdem heute mal wieder vieles nicht so wollte wie ich





yupp, der lengger is aus diddan


das hier tröstet mich etwas über die hmmmm bastelzeit hinweg


----------



## zingel (12. Dezember 2008)

haste wohl den Drehmomentschlüssel falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Carcassonne (12. Dezember 2008)

Wußte bis heute nicht, daß mit man Kettenschlössern auch Bremshebel befestigen kann. Schön isses ja nicht, aber für die Kreativität gibt es 10 Punkte.


----------



## versus (12. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mein heutiges tages(ähhh abend)werk
> 
> 
> 
> kommt ans neue titanrad nachdem heute mal wieder vieles nicht so wollte wie ich



 hoppla, da höre ich meinen alten herrn sagen: "gewaltig ist des menschen kraft, wenn er mit verlängrung schafft"


----------



## oldman (12. Dezember 2008)

das bild darf jetzt aber kein meister des faches feinmechanik sehen, nenene.
naja, wo rohe kraefte walten, da kann kein knopf die hose halten....


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> das bild darf jetzt aber kein meister des faches feinmechanik sehen, nenene.
> naja, wo rohe kraefte walten, da kann kein knopf die hose halten....



schö gseit!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> königs käfig sieht auch an stahlrahmen gut aus



OT: Sieht ganz gut aus das SiSp-Rad. *Rest siehe unten*


----------



## singlestoph (12. Dezember 2008)

die lackierund am pinken lenker ist etwas gar dick rausgekommen 

die ist leider auch etwas empindlich gegen scharkanntige bremshebel und hochpräzise thomsonvorbauten  (hätt ich doch nen ritcheyfetisch ....)

auf jeden fall hat sich das zart aufbiegen und kanten rundschleifen nur auf einer seite bewährt auf der andern war ich dann wohl etwas zu mutig

die avidbremshebel mussten dann auch noch dran glauben.... auf dem bild kann man erkennen dass ich da auch noch etwas nachhelfen musste ....

aber jetzt ists montiert also egal muss nur noch nokons ranbasteln 



s


----------



## singlestoph (12. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> das bild darf jetzt aber kein meister des faches feinmechanik sehen, nenene.
> naja, wo rohe kraefte walten, da kann kein knopf die hose halten....



alle dürfens sehen 
von mir aus

http://flammerougezurich.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. Dezember 2008)

Hinterbaustrebe am letzten Freitag:






@Stoph
schicker Lenker


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Dezember 2008)

Altitude schrieb:


> Hinterbaustrebe am letzten Freitag:



... und der Rest?! *Marin *


----------



## Altitude (15. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... und der Rest?! *Marin *



so sahs ungefähr ne Stunde später aus:





ja, ich weiss - der Schnee schaut farblich sehr komisch aus - dat iPhone mag halt keine difusen Lichtverhältnisse


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Dezember 2008)

SCHOEN IM SCHNEE ZU FAHREN!
ICH HATTE DAS ERSTE MAL STREUSALZSPUREN
 EIN WENIG WASSER UND SEIFE UND ALLES GLÄNZT WIEDER WIE NEU


----------



## daddy yo yo (15. Dezember 2008)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand diesen klasse Flaschenhalter schon getestet? Dazu möchte ich noch einmal die Frage nach dem deutschen Vertrieb wiederholen.


man bestelle einfach bei wiggle.co.uk! ist doch nicht so schwierig!


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

mich kotzt das an meinem Winterrad bissel an, dass das Sitzrohr so ein komisches Maß hat (28,4 mm) und würde schon gerne die schicke Syncros Stütze (28,6 mm) einbauen. 
Hat schon mal einer das Sitzrohr eines Ti-Rahmens ausgerieben? Es geht nur um die eingeschweißte Hülse, die ca. 7 cm lang ist. 
Ich weiß, Ti lässt sich sehr beschi$$en spanend bearbeiten, aber 0,1 mm Wandstärke??
Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich kotzt das an meinem Winterrad bissel an, dass das Sitzrohr so ein komisches Maß hat (28,4 mm) und würde schon gerne die schicke Syncros Stütze (28,6 mm) einbauen.
> Hat schon mal einer das Sitzrohr eines Ti-Rahmens ausgerieben? Es geht nur um die eingeschweißte Hülse, die ca. 7 cm lang ist.
> ...



ich habe ein ähnliches problem mit meinem lightning - 27.4 sitzrohr.

im modellbaubedarf habe ich ein 0.1mm silberblech bekommen und fahre damit eine 27.2er stütze. hält bombenfest. auf dem foto kann man es gerade so erkennen  -schaut oben ca. 5mm raus:


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das Problem momentan mit Fisch- und Konservendosendeckeln gelöst, hält auch bombenfest, obwohl ich quasi 2 "Hülsen" drin hab, eine ca. 0,2 mm und eine ca. 0,3 mm. Man sieht nix davon, aber die Syncros Stütze ist halt schöner als die Ritchey Comp und das Gemurkse mit dem Blechzeug widerspricht meinem Streben nach Perfektion und schönen Lösungen, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine. 
Außerdem kann ich die Stütze never ever verstellen, wenn mal ein Kumpel drauf fahren will o.ä.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Dezember 2008)

mein alter ti rahmen , hat mein händler und kumpel ausgerieben (0,2)
 er sagte nach der vollendung: *NO MORE *


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mein alter ti rahmen , hat mein händler und kumpel ausgerieben (0,2)
> er sagte nach der vollendung: *NO MORE *



also 0,2 mm Wandstärke oder 0,2 mm Durchmesser?


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> also 0,2 mm Wandstärke oder 0,2 mm Durchmesser?


wandstärke....
titan ist schon bockhart


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

Tja, das Problem ist eher die Zähigkeit, es wird sauheiß und man kriegt keinen schönen Span. 
Einfach mal ne M5 Ti-Schraube durchsägen und man weiß, was abgeht.
Ich werd morgen mal zum Metallbauer meines Vertrauens fahren, evt. checkt er nicht, auf was er sich einläßt und ob sein Werkzeug danach hin is, kann mir ja prinzipiell egal sein  Ich hab so das Gefühl (und hoffe), dass sich ein ordentlicher Schmied nicht von 0,1 mm Wandstärke einschüchtern läßt


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ...und das Gemurkse mit dem Blechzeug widerspricht meinem Streben nach Perfektion und schönen Lösungen, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine.



verstehe - nur mit einem 27.4er sitzrohr muss man eben ein paar abstriche machen 



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich die Stütze never ever verstellen, wenn mal ein Kumpel drauf fahren will o.ä.



 du lässt fremde auf deinem ti-rad fahren?


----------



## Matze. (15. Dezember 2008)

> titan ist schon bockhart




Nein, nur zäh



> Ich werd morgen mal zum Metallbauer meines Vertrauens fahren, evt. checkt er nicht, auf was er sich einläßt und ob sein Werkzeug danach hin is, kann mir ja prinzipiell egal sein  Ich hab so das Gefühl (und hoffe), dass sich ein ordentlicher Schmied nicht von 0,1 mm Wandstärke einschüchtern läßt



Wenn er das Vertrauen verdient, wird er wohl eher ablehnen



> du lässt fremde auf deinem ti-rad fahren?




Warum nicht


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> du lässt fremde auf deinem ti-rad fahren?



Naja, auf meinem "Guten" (das Cube) is nur mein bester Kumpel Probe gefahren, der ist nicht fremd. Sonst fahr das nur ich. 
Aber die Winterschlampe mit dem alten Ti-Rahmen, was soll's. 
Ich werd morgen mal berichten, was bei der Ausreib-Aktion rausgekommen ist.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Dezember 2008)

wieder mal was neues von unseren spanischen Ti Freunden:



> Our "ballerinas" are, without any doubt, the most exclusive crankset in the market. Entirelly made of CNC 6Al-4V Titanium, joins the integrated bb systems stiffness with custom design's infinite possibilities.
> 
> Crank length, Q-factor, BCD... Unique and specific designs for the most demanding cyclist.
> 
> Also available in classic version for square tape or ISIS bottom bracket axles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeViking (16. Dezember 2008)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Dezember 2008)

preis..... vermute ich mal
 verdammt mein titus hat mir soeben geflüstert das ich sie bestellen soll....


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Dezember 2008)

Bevor ich mich zu Lobeshymnen bzgl. Titankurbeln hinreißen lasse, die nur als CAD Zeichnung existieren, warte ich lieber Fotos, Praxistests und vor allem Daten zu Belastungstests ab... (falls die Spanier überhaupt irgendwelche Bruch- und/oder Ermüdungstests machen). Rein CNC gefräste Teile haben immer einen schlechten Beigeschmack. 

Zum Ausreiben von Titanrahmen: 
Die Ti-Hülse im Rahmen ist etwa 7 cm lang. Wie der Innendurchmesser tatsächlich war, ist schwer zu sagen. Ich tippe auf ca. 28,4 mm, wobei an einer Stelle durch die Schweißnaht zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr eine Ausbeulung nach Innen vorhanden war. 
Das Ausreiben war ein sehr schweißtreibender Akt, der eine Stunde gedauert hat. Verwendet habe ich eine stufenlos verstellbare Reibahle, wie sie in jedem metallverarbeitenden Betrieb vorhanden sein sollte. Das Ergebnis entspricht meinen Erwartungen: 





Geduld und passendes Werkzeug ist Voraussetzung.


----------



## hoeckle (17. Dezember 2008)

neue stadtmaschine..... frisch vom ständer, deshalb.....



































....fehlen leider noch ein paar sachen die immer noch im zulauf sind. dann sind die kabelbinder auch verschwunden. hier und da noch ein bischen aceton dann ist er clean....


edith sagt


sry für die bilder, aber wenn 13 jahrige söhne ihren alten nerven wollen, dann gelingt ihnen das. deshalb nur schnell draufgehalten...


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ganz schön edle Stadtschlampe ;-)

Aber sehr schön, mach die Tage doch mal besser belichtete Fotos auf denen man die Details erkennen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2008)

DAS dachte ich mir au


----------



## Splatter666 (17. Dezember 2008)

DAS war einer meiner Träume, als noch (nur) Cantisockel verbaut wurden... 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Dezember 2008)

Was ist das für ein Spanner? Bzw. ist die Funktion in Ordnung? Weil von der Art hab ich noch nie einen gesehen.


----------



## CSB (17. Dezember 2008)

> Bevor ich mich zu Lobeshymnen bzgl. Titankurbeln hinreißen lasse, die nur als CAD Zeichnung existieren, warte ich lieber Fotos, Praxistests und vor allem Daten zu Belastungstests ab... (falls die Spanier überhaupt irgendwelche Bruch- und/oder Ermüdungstests machen). Rein CNC gefräste Teile haben immer einen schlechten Beigeschmack.



So sieht's aus! Zumal die Kerbwirkung bei Titan realtiv groß ist.
...schöne Kurbeln sinds aber allemal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. Dezember 2008)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> DAS war einer meiner Träume, als noch (nur) Cantisockel verbaut wurden...
> 
> Ciao, Splat


 
aus der zeit ist er auch... lt. story einer der letzten, bevor der böse von den beiden sich abgesetzt hat, unter der hand von ihm selbst gebraten, wenn sie denn stimmt. die aufnahme wurde vor 2 jahren bei dean von einem der vorbesitzer rangebrutzelt...



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Spanner? Bzw. ist die Funktion in Ordnung? Weil von der Art hab ich noch nie einen gesehen.


 
shaman racing enduro siehe auch http://webshop.sports-nut.de/index.asp?curpage=2&cat=&subcat=Shaman%20Racing&subsubcat=&maxhek=0&minhek=0&TopProduct=&NewProduct=&TopClose==


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Spanner? Bzw. ist die Funktion in Ordnung? Weil von der Art hab ich noch nie einen gesehen.



Je nachdem welche Du meinst...
An den Laufrädern dürften es normale alte XT sein, für die Kette sieht es aus wie eine Umlenkrolle, die früher auch schonmal an DH Bikes verbaut wurden.
Hatte mal so ein ähnliches Teil an einem meiner alten Bikes.


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2008)

hey feri, extrem geile kiste ! ! !
jetzt noch einen straight bar dran, dann gibts 10 punkte


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich zu Lobeshymnen bzgl. Titankurbeln hinreißen lasse, die nur als CAD Zeichnung existieren, warte ich lieber Fotos, Praxistests und vor allem Daten zu Belastungstests ab... (falls die Spanier überhaupt irgendwelche Bruch- und/oder Ermüdungstests machen). Rein CNC gefräste Teile haben immer einen schlechten Beigeschmack.



da Lob ich mir die alten Tage, kein Schwein sprach über CAD und Belastungstests, die Kookas, Propellers, Synchros, Turbinen und Konsorten wurden einfach gekauft und gefahren bis sie gebrochen sind.....

hurra,.... hoch lebe der Kult...

gute Zeiten>=<schlechte Zeiten?

@hoeckle

das Rad schreit nach besseren Fotos!! ähhh wie hieß noch mal der Importeur in den 90ern für die Kent Dinger???

edit....Keha....mann is das lang her....


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> hey feri, extrem geile kiste ! ! !
> jetzt noch einen straight bar dran, dann gibts 10 punkte



dito


----------



## Deer (19. Dezember 2008)

Demnächst in diesem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2008)

Deer schrieb:


> Demnächst in diesem Forum



Sau***..... und uns jetzt zappeln lassen bis nächstes Jahr?


----------



## Fezzä__ (19. Dezember 2008)

und was ist drin!?!?!?


----------



## Deer (19. Dezember 2008)

Fezzä schrieb:


> und was ist drin!?!?!?



Ein Krokodil
Geht in Kürze los,etwas Geduld noch.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Dezember 2008)

Deer schrieb:


> Ein Krokodil
> Geht in Kürze los,etwas Geduld noch.


wir haben immer geduld für schöne bilder, viel spass beim aufbau


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir haben immer geduld für schöne bilder, viel spass beim aufbau



Nein haben wir nicht!!!!!!


----------



## manati (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo !
Kann mir einer sagen ob man bei Van Nicholas direkt bestellen kann ?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Dynatechrider (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo manati,
über die Hompage http://www.vannicholas.com/ kannst Du auch direkt bei Van Nicholas bestellen. Hier sind sogar einige Schnäppchen zu ergattern. Bedenke aber die Frachtkosten und die 19% die der deutsche Fiskus noch haben will. Ich habe mein Zion für 2009, an den ich gerade schraube bei Stadler gekauft, war auch nicht teurer und ich habe einen Händler in Deutschland als Ansprechpartner!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Dezember 2008)

Exakt. Lohnt sich nur bei Custom Rahmen und extra WÃ¼nschen.
Die Serienrahmen bekommt man auch so z.T. schneller und gÃ¼nstiger. Der Zion kostet wie hier schon mehrfach erwÃ¤hnt bei Cicli Corsa die regulÃ¤ren 799â¬ plus knappe 8â¬ Shipping statt den 25 von VN aus den Niederlanden.


----------



## manati (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo !
Ja vielen Dank dank für die schnellen Antworten.Dann werd ich mir wohl auch einen Händler suchen.Brauche das Zion Rohloff in 16,5 ".
Gruss Dirk


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Dezember 2008)

huiiii, freue mich auch schon sehr auf die Kroko Fotos!

kennt ihr die schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (21. Dezember 2008)

eines muss man Lynskey lassen....


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Dezember 2008)

Extrem schick die Lynskey Stütze...
Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind...
Weiß einer von euch, ob der deutsche Lynskey Importeuer auch den aktuellen Angebotspreis für den M230 Rahmen übernommen hat (natürlich plus den üblichen Aufschlag, aber der Rahmen kostet in den Staaten gerade nur 1696$ als Special Offer von Lynskey)?


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Extrem schick die Lynskey Stütze...
> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind...
> Weiß einer von euch, ob der deutsche Lynskey Importeuer auch den aktuellen Angebotspreis für den M230 Rahmen übernommen hat (natürlich plus den üblichen Aufschlag, aber der Rahmen kostet in den Staaten gerade nur 1696$ als Special Offer von Lynskey)?



keine Ahnung lieber tyler
chainreaction haben nun die brüder im programm und die preise sind sehr hoch....

ja die stütze ist sehr schön


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Dezember 2008)

1495â¬ sind schonmal ein guter Preis und gar nicht so teuer...
Nur die Cube Ausfallenden mÃ¼ssen nicht sein 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Original/31666-4.jpg

Wenigstens weiÃ man jetzt aus welcher Charge die Angebotsrahmen stammen...
FÃ¼r 500â¬ weniger ist der normale Lynykey zudem noch schÃ¶ner als das zugekleisterte Pendant, das Lynskey fÃ¼r Cube brutzelt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

Die StÃ¼tze sieht schick aus. 
Allerdings hab ich keinen Bock, meine Sattelgestelle mit dieser Jochkonstruktion zu quÃ¤len, da sagen mit Moots, Rewel und Erikson von der Klemmung her schon eher zu. (Oder eben Thomson, aber das is nix besonderes)

Diese Delle im Unterrohr wÃ¼rde ich auch fÃ¼r 1495 â¬ net haben wollen, die sieht einfach mal zum weinen aus. Charge? Von wegen, der Cube hat weder die hÃ¤ssliche Delle, noch unten verlegte ZÃ¼ge. Und ne andere Bremsaufnahme.


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, die Delle müsste wirklich nicht sein. Aber mit am Unterrohr verlegten Zügen hatte ich nie ein Problem...

Hab vor ein paar Stunden bei shocker distr. angefragt. Allerdings für einen Custom, weil die Lynskey Geo ist für mich alles andere als stimmig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

Inwiefern?


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> 1495 sind schonmal ein guter Preis und gar nicht so teuer...
> Nur die Cube Ausfallenden müssen nicht sein
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/Models/Original/31666-4.jpg
> 
> ...



mich erinnert es einfach an so sandvic rahmen aus den 90ern....ev liegt es am finish


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



S mit 53.3cm TT und 10.5cm HT...vorn zu hoch und zu kurz
M mit 56.5cm TT und 11.5cm HT...vorn viel zu hoch aber TT perfekt

nix passt
ergo...Custom

irgendwie müssen die armen Teufln ja ihr Geld verdienen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (21. Dezember 2008)

der jr ist bei der mutter und das wohnzimmer zweckentfremdet...











































wünsche allen ein frohes fest...


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Dezember 2008)

chique und zwar trés   

halflink kette für den mörderantritt 

ciao
flo


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> S mit 53.3cm TT und 10.5cm HT...vorn zu hoch und zu kurz
> M mit 56.5cm TT und 11.5cm HT...vorn viel zu hoch aber TT perfekt
> 
> nix passt
> ...



Jo, also das HT könnte bei meinem Cube auch die 5 mm kürzer sein, hätte ich nix dagegen.


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Dezember 2008)

whauuu, kann zwar mit den Ganglosen nix anfangen, aber das CK ist


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Dezember 2008)

servuz feri 
 was soll ich sagen ? lecker
 bitte am nächsten ti treff bei mir ins auto laden, gell!
 ach ja auch dir gute tage!!


----------



## cluso (22. Dezember 2008)

Klasse, was gute Bilder ausmachen.

Gefällt mir sehr gut der Eingänger.

Bitte mehr Bilder von der Kurbel zeigen. Sieht ja sehr sehr schick aus das Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Dezember 2008)

@hoeckle
Sehr schöne Fotos.  *den Racinggreen-Background find' ich sehr passend  *


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Dezember 2008)

Heute hat der Postbote mein Weihnnachtsgeschenk gebracht: Einen Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen
















An Weihnnachten wird geschraubt und das Rad aufgebaut.


----------



## hoeckle (22. Dezember 2008)

schönes geschenk! viel spaß beim aufbau... die ausfallenden gefallen mir, obwohl recht barock

bilder nicht vergessen...




floibex schrieb:


> chique und zwar trés
> 
> halflink kette für den mörderantritt
> 
> ...


 
wie nicht nur wir beide wissen, ist das, der letzte grund der mir für die halflink einfallen würde.... 
@all

danke!


----------



## daddy yo yo (22. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> der jr ist bei der mutter...


in diesem fall hätte ich dann eher was anderes gemacht als fotos!


----------



## hoeckle (22. Dezember 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> in diesem fall hätte ich dann eher was anderes gemacht als fotos!


 
bei dem wetter was wir gerade haben nicht so wirklich....


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Dezember 2008)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Heute hat der Postbote mein Weihnnachtsgeschenk gebracht: Einen Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen
> 
> 
> An Weihnnachten wird geschraubt und das Rad aufgebaut.



Gratuliere! Immer noch ein verdammt schöner Rahmen und geniales Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Wird's komplett neu aufgebaut oder baust Du die Parts vom Poison dran?
Sind die Decals geschützt oder so aufgeklebt?
Ein Kollege von mir erwägt gerade auch ein Zion, ihm gefällt aber eher die cleane Optik wie bei Adrenalin, der hat ja nur die Decals am Unterrohr...


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Dezember 2008)

Kommt alles außer dem Steuersatz und der Kurbel vom Poison dran

Die Decals sind nur aufgeklebt


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, ob der deutsche Lynskey Importeuer auch den aktuellen Angebotspreis für den M230 Rahmen übernommen hat (natürlich plus den üblichen Aufschlag, aber der Rahmen kostet in den Staaten gerade nur 1696$ als Special Offer von Lynskey)?



Lynskey M230 Custom Fit  3560.-(Finish Satin)Aufpreis Brushed  340.-

@Sickgirl
super Rahmen, würde mich auch auf so einen Aufbau freuen. Und diese Werkstatt hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Lynskey M230 Custom Fit  3560.-(Finish Satin)Aufpreis Brushed  340.-


 autsch!!


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> autsch!!



stimmt, für dieses Angebot brauchts eine Anästhesie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Dezember 2008)

'ne absolute Frechheit, aber Danke für die Info.


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> 'ne absolute Frechheit, aber Danke für die Info.



Einfache Kalkulation:

Wir rechnen Rahmenpreis + Porto, Wechselkurs zu D-Mark Zeiten und multiplizieren das ganze mit Pi. Fertig ist die transparente Preisgestaltung.

Im Ernst...leck mich am Ar*** wie kommen die Kollegen auf den Preis?


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja, kommt schon hin.
Der Custom Rahmen kostet bei Lynskey knappe 3500$. Nur ob man den braucht oder ob der Standard mit guter Geo reicht ist die Frage. Nur schon heftig, das der Custom mehr als doppelt so teuer ist...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Dezember 2008)

Einfach Waaaaaaaahnsinn, was so Metall kosten kann. 

Da bleib ich (vorerst) bei Stahl und Alu.  *so hat man wenigstens noch zu verwirklichende Träume  *


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja, kommt immer drauf an.
Einige sind preislich wirklich jenseits von gut und böse.
Aber zum Beispiel die Van Nicholas sind wirklich schön und für das Geld ein Schnäppchen.
Es fährt halt nur weniger Kult und Spirit der Gründerzeit mit.
Ob das, 100-200g und minimal wertigere Optik aber teils über 2000 Aufpreis für einen Rahmen wert sind sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
Mein selbstgesteckter Preisrahmen für's Frühjahr endet so bei 2000-2200 absolutes Maximum, man hat ja noch andere Hobbys...
Sollten sich die Preise aber weiter so entwickeln werde ich den Don wohl um ein Alu Ventana oder Kalle um eine deutsche Coladose  erleichtern...


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sollten sich die Preise aber weiter so entwickeln werde ich den Don wohl um ein Alu Ventana oder Kalle um eine deutsche Coladose  erleichtern...



Das die Preisgestaltung und der "Kult" bei Lynksy nicht wirklich funktioniert siehst ja an den vielen Rahmen die mit Aktionspreis oder bei Ebay angeboten ja gerade zu verschachert werden.

Bei den anderen Edel-Herstellern gelangen ja maximal Ladenhüter so in den Verkauf.

Grüße

PS: Die genannten Firmen sind ja alles andere als Schlecht.


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sollten sich die Preise aber weiter so entwickeln werde ich den Don wohl um ein Alu Ventana oder Kalle um eine deutsche Coladose  erleichtern...



tendiere auch schon leicht in die Alu Richtung, besonders beim Fully 

vielleicht sowas?


----------



## 78flippp (23. Dezember 2008)

Also jungs ich versteh euch da nicht ganz. der M230 liegt bei uns in D bei 1990.- Lynskey verlangt da liste 2295US$ dafür. Rechnet mal da noch versand und zoll drauf dann ist der preis mehr als ok. 
Bekommt ihr etwa bei litespeed einen günstigeren kurs.?
Das Lynskey in den usa eine komische Struktur fährt brauch ich ja keinen erzählen... allerdings sind die Angebote auf der Website für usa only. 
Der Aufpreis für den Custom ist schon stolz... aber wahrscheinlich wollen die wohl lieber standard sachen verkaufen, und ihr dürft nicht vergessen das für Custom extra die schweisslehren angepasst werden + extra rohrzuschnitt & Geometrie + Zeichnungen.
Sicher ist Van Nicolas da wesentlich preisgünstiger, allerdings sind die lohnkosten einfach wesentlich anders und soweit ich weis, wird da auch kein aerospace grade rohr verwendet, was auch wesentlich teurer ist...
Und in der Liga ist doch vieles Geschmackssache...


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Dezember 2008)

der Grundpreis für den Stock Rahmen passt ja, aber der Custom Aufpreis ist schon sehr heftig.....trotz der Arbeit, aber das machen die Jungs wohl nicht zum ersten mal, dürfte eigentlich recht flott gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (23. Dezember 2008)

Oder man ist der Meinung, daß, um in der Liga der 'Großen' mitspielen zu können, so ein Preisniveau dazugehören muß.......


----------



## 78flippp (23. Dezember 2008)

In der lLiga der Großen??? Hast du eine Ahnung wer wieviel produziert??? 
Denke nicht das Lynskey das nötig hat, den deren Stückzahlen sind bereits relativ hoch, verglichen mit Seven, Serotta oder Moots. Nur aus dem Grund ist auch der Preis der M230 oder R230 zu stande gekommen. Litespeed oder Merlin verlangen da deutlich mehr! von Moots oder Seven will ich mal gar nicht reden...


----------



## Deer (23. Dezember 2008)

Deer schrieb:


> Demnächst in diesem Forum



Es geht los: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373058


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> In der lLiga der Großen??? Hast du eine Ahnung wer wieviel produziert???
> Denke nicht das Lynskey das nötig hat, den deren Stückzahlen sind bereits relativ hoch, verglichen mit Seven, Serotta oder Moots. Nur aus dem Grund ist auch der Preis der M230 oder R230 zu stande gekommen. Litespeed oder Merlin verlangen da deutlich mehr! von Moots oder Seven will ich mal gar nicht reden...



Die Rahmen als Custom kosten doch alle in etwa das. Ein paar hundert Dollar hin oder her.

Jörgl meint das Groß wohl in Bezug auf den Namen. Aber wenn ich seh zu was für Preisen die Dinger bei Ebay weggehen..... (selbst mit normalen Dollarkurs).


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> tendiere auch schon leicht in die Alu Richtung, besonders beim Fully
> 
> vielleicht sowas?



B. Sunn ist Tot. 

Woher sind die Dinger? 

Wenn dann lieber was von Don.


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. Dezember 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> In der lLiga der Großen??? Hast du eine Ahnung wer wieviel produziert???
> Denke nicht das Lynskey das nötig hat, den deren Stückzahlen sind bereits relativ hoch, verglichen mit Seven, Serotta oder Moots. Nur aus dem Grund ist auch der Preis der M230 oder R230 zu stande gekommen. Litespeed oder Merlin verlangen da deutlich mehr! von Moots oder Seven will ich mal gar nicht reden...



Kult hin oder her. Wenn ich die Verarbeitung meines Lynskey betrachte und mit Moots vergleiche, würde ich nie > 3000  für einen Moots ausgeben. Vor allem, weil ich mit der Geometrie und dem Fahrverhalten 100 %ig zufrieden bin. 
Seven finde ich nicht schön, genau wie aktuelle Merlin Rahmen. Moots hat sich wenigstens das klassische, minimalistische Design bewahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> tendiere auch schon leicht in die Alu Richtung, besonders beim Fully
> 
> vielleicht sowas?



Sorry, aber Franzmann Bikes kommen mir nicht ins Haus.
Wenn schon Fully, dann ein Nicolai Helius oder ein schönes Ventana...


----------



## Rutil (25. Dezember 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> Sicher ist Van Nicolas da wesentlich preisgünstiger, allerdings sind die lohnkosten einfach wesentlich anders und soweit ich weis, wird da auch kein aerospace grade rohr verwendet, was auch wesentlich teurer ist...
> Und in der Liga ist doch vieles Geschmackssache...


 
Doch, VN verwendet aerospace Rohr. Zumindest stehts auf meinem drauf. Aber allein der Preisunterschied von unkonifizierten, runden Rohren auf die 2/3fach konifizierten, mehrfach ovalisierten Rohre des Lynskey ist enorm. Dann kommen noch nicht unerhebliche Unterschiede bei Kleinteilen (VN verwendet Reintitan für Steuerrohr, Tretlagergehäuse und Ausfallenden, da dieses leichter zu bearbeiten ist als 3/2,5 oder gar 6/4). Trotzdem mag ich beide.


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Dezember 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Doch, VN verwendet aerospace Rohr. Zumindest stehts auf meinem drauf. Aber allein der Preisunterschied von unkonifizierten, runden Rohren auf die 2/3fach konifizierten, mehrfach ovalisierten Rohre des Lynskey ist enorm. Dann kommen noch nicht unerhebliche Unterschiede bei Kleinteilen (VN verwendet Reintitan für Steuerrohr, Tretlagergehäuse und Ausfallenden, da dieses leichter zu bearbeiten ist als 3/2,5 oder gar 6/4). Trotzdem mag ich beide.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass VN Reintitan verwendet, Titan wird fast immer als Legierung verarbeitet, rein ist es zu duktil. Letztendlich stellt man die mechanischen und physikalisch-chemischen Eigenschaften von Titan (wie auch aller anderen metallischen Werkstoffe) durch das Zulegieren weiterer Elemente ein. Die Gratwanderung gelingt bei Titan vor allem durch den richtigen Gehalt von Sauerstof, Stickstoff und Wasserstoff, daher muss es unter Schutzgas verschweißt werden. 
Aerospace ist eine mehr als irreführende Bezeichnung. Fast alle Ti-Legierungen, die existieren oder jemals verarbeitet wurden, stammen aus der Luft- und Raumfahrt. Grade 5 z.B. ist in der Luftfahrt das "Wald- und Wiesentitan", nämlich Ti6Al4V, aus dem man aber keine Rohre ziehen kann. Ausfallenden, Tretlagergehäuse etc. sind meist aus 6/4. 
Daneben gibt es unzählige weitere Legierungen, deren Entwicklung und Erforschung zum Einen aus dem Streben nach besseren oder spezifischeren Eigenschaften (Stichwort Hochtemperatureinsatz), zum Anderen aus der Suche nach preisgünstigeren und besser verfügbaren Materialien resultieren. Meistens entstammen diese Werkstoffe der Feder des US Militärs. 

"Aerospace" klingt natürlich schön und taugt gut zur Vermarktung eines teuren Produktes, aber auch die weichen Ti-Rahmen der 90iger sind aus "aerospace" Material, etwa aus Hydraulikleitungen gefertigt. Das muss lange nicht heißen, dass die Rohre belastungsgerecht dimensioniert sind. 

Mein 90iger Ti-Rahmen ist auch aus Ti3Al2,5V, genau wie mein Lysnkey-Cube. Beim Antritt fühlt er sich aber an wie ein Kuhfladen, weil die Rohre nicht konifiziert oder ovalisiert und somit weit entfernt von steif sind.


----------



## tobibikes (25. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Titanium Gallerie

Ist zwar kein MTB, aber die Reifen haben Noppen und dreckig wird es auch sehr oft! Quasi ein 29er mit Rennlenker! 

EVERTI Cyclocross disc. Aus Canada aber in Asien gefertigt. Das gibt Kurt auf seiner Seite ganz offen zu. 

Schweißnähte zwar nicht auf dem Niveau wie Moots, IF, usw., aber für den Preis auf jeden Fall in Ordnung.


----------



## Dynatechrider (25. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal mein neues altes Titan. Ist gestern Abend fertig geworden und ist auch ohne ovalisierung antrittsteif trotz Russentitan und grottenschlechter Schweissnaht am Steuerrohr (Waren wohl das Vorbild für die 2008er Cube). 
Bei meinem neuen Titanen für 2009 stimmt das Ergebnis noch nicht mit dem überein was ich mir so vorgestellt habe. Nur soviel dazu ist ein VN Zion und soll Tourentauglich sein.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Dezember 2008)

Bau...eh ist das eine Bremsscheibe als Rockring?


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Dezember 2008)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Titanium Gallerie
> 
> Ist zwar kein MTB, aber die Reifen haben Noppen und dreckig wird es auch sehr oft! Quasi ein 29er mit Rennlenker!
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Bike, selbst importiert?
Ein Freund von mir in Chicago hat das Straßenpendant aus seinem lokalen Shop, gefiel mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## tobibikes (25. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike, selbst importiert?
> Ein Freund von mir in Chicago hat das Straßenpendant aus seinem lokalen Shop, gefiel mir auch sehr gut.



Ja, selbst importiert. Hat aber ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Man muß nur etwas Geduld haben!


----------



## -odi- (25. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten, alle miteinander!





tifreak schrieb:


> @odi
> GRuss und halt uns mindestens beim Aufbau auf dem Laufenden
> CU





-odi- schrieb:


> Werde ich... laßt euch überraschen.
> LG
> Olli



Versprochen ist versprochen. Ist zwar noch kein Aufbau, aber....
Nach fast einem halben Jahr suchen, sind die Würfel nun endlich gefallen.


Am Montag habe ich mir schon ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht. Bestellt und angezahlt. Liefertermin ist dann kurz vor Ostern. Eigentlich kann ich's ja kaum erwarten aber - Ich freu' mich ja so










Gruß Olli


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Dezember 2008)

Und was ist's jetzt geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Dezember 2008)

tobibikes schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Titanium Gallerie
> 
> Ist zwar kein MTB, aber die Reifen haben Noppen und dreckig wird es auch sehr oft! Quasi ein 29er mit Rennlenker!
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## Rutil (25. Dezember 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass VN Reintitan verwendet, Titan wird fast immer als Legierung verarbeitet, rein ist es zu duktil.
> Mein 90iger Ti-Rahmen ist auch aus TiAl3V2,5, genau wie mein Lysnkey-Cube. Beim Antritt fühlt er sich aber an wie ein Kuhfladen, weil die Rohre nicht konifiziert oder ovalisiert und somit weit entfernt von steif sind.


Ich stimme dir in nahezu allen Punkten zu, bis auf die Sache mit dem Reintitan. Hab den Text aus den F.A.Q. der VN Homepage:
High grade CP (Commercially Pure Titanium) plate is the best material for dropouts because it is incredibly strong and easy to machine. In addition, Commercially Pure Titanium permits wheel skewers to be secured more reliably in the dropouts without fear of slippage. Slipping can occur in frames that use 6/4 titanium for its dropouts because the material is harder and does not permit sufficient "bite" for the skewer. CP Titanium will also permit the possibility of repair or alignment with standard shop tools, should it be necessary. 
As far as the head tube and bottom bracket shell are concerned, we use a comparable grade 4 CP titanium billet. The reason we do this is CP titanium is more than strong enough for the intended application and it is easier and less expensive to fabricate. Both areas (H/T and B/B) are very critical. Our factory has been building frames for over eight years using Commercially Pure Titanium head tubes and bottom brackets without a failure. The thickness of our bottom bracket shell is 3.5mm and the head tube is 2.5mm. Because of the small area and the thickness used, we do not encounter problems with flex or other problems that have occurred using CP titanium tubing. Some companies early in the development of titanium frame manufacturing used CP tubing and experienced many problems.

Wenn mein Lynskey irgendwann mal fertig ist, werde ich es bezügl. Antrittsteifigkeit mit meinem 91er Merlin vergleichen. Nur fürchte ich, dass ich einfach zu schwach bin, um da was zu bemerken...


----------



## -odi- (25. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und was ist's jetzt geworden?



Ein klitzekleines Rätsel: Bei dem gesuchten Herrn handelt es sich um eine Zitat: "One-man-show".  

Na, wer kommt drauf? Ich glaube sooo viele gibt's da nicht, oder?


Gruß Olli


----------



## Onegear (25. Dezember 2008)

@odi: na Flori ausm Breisgau oder ?!


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Dezember 2008)

Schick Schick.
Ein einfaches Wiesmann als Antwort von Odi hätte aber auch gereicht statt in Rätseln zu sprechen...

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen...
http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/2009MerlinSmall.pdf

Danke an die MTBR Foren (für den 09 Prospekt) und die Merlin Designer, die endlich ein einsehen hatten.
Zurück zu etwas klassischeren Logos und die Bikes sehen gleich wieder bedeutend edler aus.


----------



## -odi- (25. Dezember 2008)

Onegear schrieb:


> @odi: na Flori ausm Breisgau oder ?!



Leider nein.  Ist aber einer der beiden die ich kenne.

Guckt mal ein wenig weiter südlich. (ca. 600km)

Gruß Olli


Bei Flori hätte ich zu den 3 Monaten Lieferzeit noch etwa 8 dazu rechnen müssen. Dafür bin ich leider zu ungeduldig.


----------



## shutupandride (25. Dezember 2008)

hier mal mein timax...


----------



## oldman (25. Dezember 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir in nahezu allen Punkten zu, bis auf die Sache mit dem Reintitan. Hab den Text aus den F.A.Q. der VN Homepage:
> High grade CP (Commercially Pure Titanium) plate is the best material for dropouts because it is incredibly strong and easy to machine. In addition, Commercially Pure Titanium permits wheel skewers to be secured more reliably in the dropouts without fear of slippage. Slipping can occur in frames that use 6/4 titanium for its dropouts because the material is harder and does not permit sufficient "bite" for the skewer. CP Titanium will also permit the possibility of repair or alignment with standard shop tools, should it be necessary.
> As far as the head tube and bottom bracket shell are concerned, we use a comparable grade 4 CP titanium billet. The reason we do this is CP titanium is more than strong enough for the intended application and it is easier and less expensive to fabricate. Both areas (H/T and B/B) are very critical. Our factory has been building frames for over eight years using Commercially Pure Titanium head tubes and bottom brackets without a failure. The thickness of our bottom bracket shell is 3.5mm and the head tube is 2.5mm. Because of the small area and the thickness used, we do not encounter problems with flex or other problems that have occurred using CP titanium tubing. Some companies early in the development of titanium frame manufacturing used CP tubing and experienced many problems.
> 
> Wenn mein Lynskey irgendwann mal fertig ist, werde ich es bezügl. Antrittsteifigkeit mit meinem 91er Merlin vergleichen. Nur fürchte ich, dass ich einfach zu schwach bin, um da was zu bemerken...



kinners, auf der VN Seite hat es jede Menge Marketing-Gelaber. CP Titan.... was ein Schmarrn...
Sowas wird in der Medizin verarbeitet, aber nicht in guenstige Titanrahmen verbaut.


----------



## Rutil (25. Dezember 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> kinners, auf der VN Seite hat es jede Menge Marketing-Gelaber. CP Titan.... was ein Schmarrn...
> Sowas wird in der Medizin verarbeitet, aber nicht in guenstige Titanrahmen verbaut.


 
Gut, woraus bestehen die Teile dann? VN betreibt ja großen Aufwand, um das CP Titan schönzureden. Wozu das Ganze, wenns dann doch keines ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2008)

aerospace 

gibts auch bei stahl 

columbus hat schon in deren anfangszeiten flugzeugteile und autocarosserien gebaut, also auch formula 1 technology ....

überhaupt ist aerospace etwa so aussagekräftig wie
*
NASA aprooved*

das gabs in den 80ern und90ern an moonboots, gummistiefeln , rettungsdecken, handschuhen und winterjacken aus den versandkatalogen überall zu haben
die ganzen aluspiegelfolienteile 

carbon ist natürlich auch aerospace

richtig dämlich ist es auch zu glauben dass irgendeiner der grossen alu oder titanrohrhersteller speziallegierungen extra für die fahrradhersteller produzieren lässt ....

fahrradfans sind manchmal auch einfach kindisch blöd

die litespeed billigserie ist auch bei mtbr thema und da steht sowas wie die rahmen hätten möglichst einfache anbauteile und ein gestrahltes finish um den preis  niedrig zu halten

VN baut rahmen irgendwo wo die arbeiter weniger verdienen aus titanium die da rumliegen oder zukriegen sind, schlecht sind die rahmen sicher nicht, dass aber jeder der sowas hat und alle die es nicht haben sich immer wieder darüber auslassen wie gut oder schlecht die dinger angeblich seine ist einfach nur kindisch und völlig irrelevant wenns nicht funktioniert muss der vertreiber designer den kopf hinhalten, da der das aber schon eine weile macht nehm ich an dass das funktioniert ...

viel bedenklicher wären eigentlich die fertigungsmehtoden(sicherheit umweltschutz ...), transportwege menschenrechtssituation aber das bezieht sich ja auch auf viele andere produkte die man da kauft ... bei hightechteilen kann man wahrscheinlich eher keine kinder schweissen lassen aber trotzdem ...

komisch dass diese argumente in solchen diskusionen selten hervor kommen

der energieverbrauch bei carbon und titan ist sowieso völlig jenseits und kommt in china erst recht nicht aus ökologischer herstelung in den usa wohl auch haupsächlich aus atomkraftwerken ....

also grundsätzlich dürfte man dann sowieso nur stahlrahmen mit teilen von campognolo aufbeauen, die rahmen dann nur in den alpen wo man wenigstens noch 60% des stromes aus wasserkraft bezieht am besten aus betrieben die mit zertifiziertem ökostrom .....

nurso

mich nervt einfach mal wieder dieses selbstgerechte wir oiropäer wissen eh alles besser und die russen und die chinesen können eh keinenhightech bauen die pfeiffen .....

russland war früher zumindest mal aerospace-fähig und die chinesen machen wohl fast alles genausogut wie die leute hier oder in amerika wenn man denen auch genug geld dafür gibt .... billig produziert sind die meisten produkte auch billig , das ist fast überall auf der welt so und wieso sollten ausgerechnet die chinesen zaubern können und wollen

wenn es bedenken gibt da produzieren zu lassen dann vorallem moralische, die muss man zum glück in den usa jetzt nicht mehr haben mit dem neuen präsidenten ....


----------



## Levi Strauss (26. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> aerospace
> 
> gibts auch bei stahl
> 
> ...




... dem gibt's nicht hinzuzufügen würde ich meinen...

und ich sage stahl ist das neue titan - abwarten in 2-3 jahren habe alle großen (cube etc.) mind. einen rahmen aus dem "altmodischen" material am start... 

man muss sich vom mitbewerber ja auf krampf abheben und wenn die RAL palette nix mehr hergibt ... und alle materialien durch sind gehts wie in der mode von vorne los ...


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2008)

doch natürlich könnt ich noch stundelang weitermachen ....

abgesehen davon ist dieses gegen china posten auch sehr viel mit kultureller ignoranz und arroganz verbunden.....

schon mal auch einer tastatur oder auf einem handy ein posting geschrieben wo kein china drin ist .... ?

wenn dann wohl schon lange nicht mehr 

übrigens wollen die chinesen ja auch nur am fortschritt teilhaben und ihr land modernisieren, reicher und gerechter machen ..... wenn man sie fragen würde

da war mal ein chinesischer umweltschützer in einem portrait der will auch wie alle andern einen eigenen wagen damit er sein kind einfacher und schneller zur schule bringen kann und eine waschmaschine damit seine frau nicht mehr am brunnen/fluss ihre wäsche waschen muss

alles legitime wünsche, nur etwas doof wenn das jeder chinese, afrikaner und wer sonst noch nicht hat sich einen wagen kauft und damit auch noch rumfährt .....


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Dezember 2008)

Das mag ja alles richtig sein. 
Darauf hab ich aber gar nicht abgezielt. Ich wollte nur mal kurz darstellen/erklären, was sich hinter "aerospace" oder "Grade 5" verbirgt.


----------



## oldman (26. Dezember 2008)

nochmal zum langsamen mitlesen - reintitan wird auch kaum in der raumfahrt verwendet, weil es keinen sinn macht, das ist wie mit tauben auf spatzen schiessen.
reintitan macht groesstenteils nur bei medizinischen anwendungen sinn, dort wo korrosion wirklich boese folgen haben kann.

vn wirft mit begriffe wie "cp grade 4 titanium" um sich und verwirrt jede menge hobby-metallurgen... 
vn muss halt irgendwie ne story zusammenbringen, was ja auch gelingt. trotzdem werden nirgends rahmen aus reintitan gebaut, daran laesst sich nichts aendern, auch keine hollaendische webseite 

@stoph - geht hier weder um gegen china-titan oder pro. das ist mir voellig wurscht, woher der rahmen kommt, solange er gut ausschaut und nicht bricht.
ob die chinesen jetzt autos fahren oder nicht ist mir auch egal. wobei besser waere sie bleiben bei velos, das erspart der welt ne menge co2.


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Dezember 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> und ich sage stahl ist das neue titan - abwarten in 2-3 jahren habe alle großen (cube etc.) mind. einen rahmen aus dem "altmodischen" material am start...
> 
> man muss sich vom mitbewerber ja auf krampf abheben und wenn die RAL palette nix mehr hergibt ... und alle materialien durch sind gehts wie in der mode von vorne los ...



Das würde ich nicht sagen. Mode und Trends, mag ja sein, dass das auch seinen Teil dazu beiträgt, aber Materialien wie CFK sind schon richtungsweisend und haben riesiges Potential. Mit der Zeit lernt man diese Werkstoffe auch besser verstehen, d.h. Rahmen und Komponenten werden leichter bei gleicher oder steigender Performance. 
Stahl (zumindest heutzutage) und Titan sind und bleiben Liebhabermaterialien und das finde ich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Dezember 2008)

Levi Strauss schrieb:


> ... dem gibt's nicht hinzuzufügen würde ich meinen...
> 
> und ich sage stahl ist das neue titan - abwarten in 2-3 jahren habe alle großen (cube etc.) mind. einen rahmen aus dem "altmodischen" material am start...
> 
> man muss sich vom mitbewerber ja auf krampf abheben und wenn die RAL palette nix mehr hergibt ... und alle materialien durch sind gehts wie in der mode von vorne los ...



VOLLE ZUSTIMMUNG! *sag' ich und andere ja schon lange: Stahl ist das neue Ti  *

Zugegeben: Titan ist natürlich die ästhetische Krönung der haltbareren Rahmenmaterialien - einfach toll anzusehen, usw. *deswegen schau ich ja hier im Thread so gerne rein, da hier Liebhaberteile und echte "Schmuckstücke" zu sehen sind*

btw: Das orange Serotta TiMax gefällt mir echt gut  *aber zumindest muß bzw. sollte 'ne schlankere Kurbel dran *

Die neuen Merlin-Rahmen-Aufkleber gefallen auch mir viel besser. *nicht so overdone* Aber das Fully und diese Verstrebung zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr finde ich einfach nur häßlich!!!

Was ist das für eine Gabel an dem EverTI??????????

@singlestoph
Endlich jemand der eine holistischere Perspektive hat.


----------



## tobibikes (26. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was ist das für eine Gabel an dem EverTI?????????? ...



Ist aus einem Cannondale Bad Boy 650.
Alu, gerade, 400mm Einbauhöhe und disc only.

Durch Zufall in der Bucht gefunden. Passt perfekt und
steht wie ne eins wenn man mal kräftig an der Bremse zieht!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. Dezember 2008)

@Dynatech riider:

Darf ich fragen was für ein Rahmen (Marke/Herkunft) das ist?
Oder hab ichs überlesen?

Mfg


----------



## Thorsten_F (26. Dezember 2008)

Aktueller Stand.....


----------



## IF006TD517 (26. Dezember 2008)

@ Thorsten_F

...pass auf dass du keine anzeige wegen pornographie bekommst 

scheeeeeee is gwordn


----------



## Thorsten_F (26. Dezember 2008)

danke. 
werde dann mal ein paar extra close-ups machen.

für die bikeophilen


----------



## Dynatechrider (26. Dezember 2008)

billi joe schrieb:


> @Dynatech riider:
> 
> Darf ich fragen was für ein Rahmen (Marke/Herkunft) das ist?
> Oder hab ichs überlesen?
> ...



Der Rahmen ist ein Raleigh Dynatech Torus FS sandblasted.

Mfg


----------



## Rutil (26. Dezember 2008)

@Thorsten F: sehr fein: schlicht, technisch, edel


----------



## Thorsten_F (26. Dezember 2008)

Rutil schrieb:


> @Thorsten F: sehr fein: schlicht, technisch, edel



Danke,
das ist auch meine ´Philosophie´ von einem Titanrad. Mit ein wenig Farbe aufgepeppt.

MAl sehen was noch kommt, evtl. andere Felgen und ne oro bianco...mal schauen


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Dezember 2008)

und wieder feines ti mit silbrigen parts 
i love it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (27. Dezember 2008)

So, endlich ist es soweit! Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist!

Und ab gehts!


----------



## T.R. (27. Dezember 2008)

Sehr, sehr schön! Herzlichen Glückwünsch!


----------



## zingel (27. Dezember 2008)

sehr geil!


----------



## Dynatechrider (27. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön, ohne Schnörkel und es wirkt schnell und effizient


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön ist's geworden. Sind das schwarze Flaschenhalterschrauben?


----------



## kona86 (27. Dezember 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehr schön ist's geworden. Sind das schwarze Flaschenhalterschrauben?



Jep!

@ all: Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## jörgl (27. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Rad, keine Frage  Nur kommt es mir im Hinblick auf den Sattelstützenauszug etwas kurz geraten vor. Vom optischen Eindruck her hätte ich einen längeren Vorbau ertwartet.
Auf der anderen Seite hab' ich von CC-Hardtails und deren Geometrie nicht wirklich Ahnung........ von daher wirds schon recht sein


----------



## owdtaucher (27. Dezember 2008)

Also das Bike ist einfach klasse, besser gehts nicht

aber die Hauswand nervt


----------



## hardflipper (27. Dezember 2008)

Scheixxe ist das Geil!

Gut dass meine Tastatur wasserfest ist  

Was mich am Rewel aber wundert (leicht stört) ist der Knick in der rechten Kettenstrebe. Muss das so sein? Ich meine wegen Platz für die Kette!?

Das rechte Ausfallende fluchtet auch nicht ganz mit der Sitzstrebe...

Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist das dickere Steuerrohr. Da wirkt die SID nicht ganz so Bullig drin.

Ansonsten 10 Punkte von 10!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (27. Dezember 2008)

Dito 

Das Bike schaut einfach nach "Race" aus.


----------



## hardflipper (27. Dezember 2008)

Mal sehen wie meins dann wird


----------



## subdiver (28. Dezember 2008)

Das Rewel ist endsgeil


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Dezember 2008)




----------



## nebeljäger (28. Dezember 2008)

fast....cool.....sexy.....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Dezember 2008)

@Thorsten F

Sehr, sehr schön. Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet dieser Wechsel von titan-matt und silber-glänzende Teile + farbig-schwarze Akzente. *TOP*sehr ausgewogen*

Würde evtl. noch silberne Felgen verbauen, möglichst mit hohem Flansch ...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> und wieder feines ti mit silbrigen parts
> i love it


Der neue Trend ist da: silbrig-matt(ggf. TITAN) + silbern-chromig-glänzende Anbauteile, sieht man immer öfter und das ist gut so

@kona86
Ganz schön, aber mir persönlich nicht individuell bzw. speziell genug. *da geht doch noch was, oder?!*z.B. ein Schmolke Lenker, Titanschrauben, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -odi- (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier der nächste Tip:


Aber wirklich der letzte 

































Hoffentlich passt's

Gruß Olli


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Zeitpunkt wo es Leute noch gejuckt hat ist spätestens mit dem Rewel vorbei


----------



## -odi- (28. Dezember 2008)

Egal, ist ja für mich...

Bloß das warten


Gruß Olli


----------



## kodak (28. Dezember 2008)

@odi
freue mich aufs Crisp ... glaube mir das Warten ist auch eine schoene Zeit, man sucht Teile zusammen, baut sie in Gedanken schon auf und irgendwann kommt der Tag des Postmannes  ... viel, viel besser als in Laden gehen und kaufen oder keinen "eigenen" Rahmen zu haben ...


Percy ( der Dir noch nicht alles Masse verraten hat, ist aber jetzt auch egal oder?)


----------



## -odi- (28. Dezember 2008)

kodak schrieb:


> @odi
> freue mich aufs Crisp ... glaube mir das Warten ist auch eine schoene Zeit, man sucht Teile zusammen, baut sie in Gedanken schon auf und irgendwann kommt der Tag des Postmannes  ... viel, viel besser als in Laden gehen und kaufen oder keinen "eigenen" Rahmen zu haben ...



Da gebe ich Dir Recht.



kodak schrieb:


> Percy ( der Dir noch nicht alles Masse verraten hat, ist aber jetzt auch egal oder?)




Richtig, ist jetzt egal.

Nochmal ein *FETTES DANKE* an alle die mir Tipps gegeben und mich beraten haben.

Gruß Olli


----------



## 78flippp (28. Dezember 2008)

was kostet denn ein crisp rahmen und wie lange wartet mann den auf das gute stück?


----------



## Thorsten_F (28. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @Thorsten F
> 
> Sehr, sehr schön. Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet dieser Wechsel von titan-matt und silber-glänzende Teile + farbig-schwarze Akzente. *TOP*sehr ausgewogen*
> 
> Würde evtl. noch silberne Felgen verbauen, möglichst mit hohem Flansch ...



danke.
Silberne Felgen....daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.Gibt es da was leichtes?


----------



## -odi- (28. Dezember 2008)

78flippp schrieb:


> was kostet denn ein crisp rahmen und wie lange wartet mann den auf das gute stück?




Standardrahmen liegen zwischen 2600 und 2800  - plus Options. 
Möglich ist nach Aussage von Darren fast alles.


Mitte Dezember lag die Lieferzeit bei März '09.

Gruß Olli


----------



## GlanDas (28. Dezember 2008)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_6s3mYCY5QCE/SVcUb34A_8I/AAAAAAAAMCE/-ADXyuf-exw/s1600-h/2dhtksl.jpg

Joar näh . . . mal wieder ein schickes Fundstück aus dem Eingangradforum . . .


----------



## MisterXT (28. Dezember 2008)

Coool!

Kommt da der Generator für die Scheinwerfer und Sattelheizung drauf?
Sogar mit King, sehe ich grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (28. Dezember 2008)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Coool!
> 
> Kommt da der Generator für die Scheinwerfer und Sattelheizung drauf?
> Sogar mit King, sehe ich grad.



Weis nicht vielleicht kommt da noch was bei dem Thread raus zu dem Thema


----------



## hoeckle (29. Dezember 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=232422


http://www.joshmcdaniel.com/curiak_Velo.pdf

so viele wird es davon nicht geben...


----------



## FZ40 (29. Dezember 2008)

warum denn rote Nippel an dem Rewel?
Sonst wirklich schön, auch wenn mir die Bremshebel bei dem Cockpit irgendwie nicht so gefallen...


----------



## homrich (29. Dezember 2008)

@-odi- . Ich kann dir sagen, das Warten wird sich lohnen! Mein Crisp läuft nun seit Oktober und die Freude wird immer größer


----------



## kona86 (29. Dezember 2008)

FZ40 schrieb:


> warum denn rote Nippel an dem Rewel?
> Sonst wirklich schön, auch wenn mir die Bremshebel bei dem Cockpit irgendwie nicht so gefallen...



Weil der LRS schon vor dem Projekt da war!


----------



## dvt (29. Dezember 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, endlich ist es soweit! Aber seht selbst wie es geworden ist!
> 
> Und ab gehts!



Ich habe lange Überlegt, was irgendwie störend auf mich wirkt.
Die Kurbel... Durch die relativ "dicken" schwarzen Kettenblätter wirkt sie zu massiv am filigranen Titan-Rahmen. Sonst ist es


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab schon geglaubt es meckert keiner!

Ich finds absolut stimmig, einfach perfekt! Das ist eben Geschmacksache.


----------



## hardflipper (29. Dezember 2008)

FZ40 schrieb:


> warum denn rote Nippel an dem Rewel?
> Sonst wirklich schön, auch wenn mir die Bremshebel bei dem Cockpit irgendwie nicht so gefallen...



Ich glaube da braucht einer Prügel 

Die Hope Bremshebel sind ja wohl die schönsten am Markt! Die passen immer! 

@ Thorsten F:

Silberne Felgen in leicht!? --> Notubes umeloxieren lassen! 
Sonst gibts halt nur die Mavic 717 Disc um die 400 Gramm.

Gruß


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Dezember 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> @ Thorsten F:
> 
> Sonst gibts halt nur die Mavic 717 Disc um die 400 Gramm.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich tendiere zur Notubes Variante -> leichter und genauso stabil. Dafür teurer.


----------



## Thorsten_F (29. Dezember 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> @ Thorsten F:
> 
> Silberne Felgen in leicht!? --> Notubes umeloxieren lassen!
> Sonst gibts halt nur die Mavic 717 Disc um die 400 Gramm.
> ...



Ich denk mal drüber nach.
Ich werde mal Felix belästigen......


----------



## xas (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Rewel gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, sieht traumhaft aus ! Mmh, vielleicht sollte ich anfangen zu sparen und auf einen Rewel Titanrahmen umsteigen (sind zumindest nicht ganz so exorbitant teuer wie die US-Rahmen...). Welche Rahmengröße hat das Rewel?


----------



## lukasb (30. Dezember 2008)

Schönen guten Abend,

demnächst trifft ein Päcken aus den USA von Jim Kish bei mir ein. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich gerne Bilder von dem Rahmen hier ins Forum stellen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Fotos in den Thread hier gehören. Der Rahmen ist zwar aus Titan, aber ich habe ihn - was für ein unglaublicher Frevel - hellblau pulverbeschichten lassen. Falls trotzdem Interesse besteht werde ich ein paar Fotos machen sobald der Rahmen da ist.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2008)

lukasb schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend,
> 
> demnächst trifft ein Päcken aus den USA von Jim Kish bei mir ein. Falls Interesse besteht kann ich gerne Bilder von dem Rahmen hier ins Forum stellen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die Fotos in den Thread hier gehören. Der Rahmen ist zwar aus Titan, aber ich habe ihn - was für ein unglaublicher Frevel - hellblau pulverbeschichten lassen. Falls trotzdem Interesse besteht werde ich ein paar Fotos machen sobald der Rahmen da ist.



Dekadent 

Her mit!

Hab auch schon an ein Ti-Lack Projekt gedacht...


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Dezember 2008)

xas schrieb:


> (sind zumindest nicht ganz so exorbitant teuer wie die US-Rahmen...)



Naja, vereinheitlichen sollte man das sooo nicht...
Deutlich günstiger als Serotta oder IF kommt man schon weg, aber Rewel nimmt auch 1860 plus Shipping für den (sehr sehr schönen) Standardrahmen, Maßrahmen und Extras kosten wie gehabt Aufpreis.
Wie schon im Thread angemerkt gibt es z.B. über UK die Standard Lynskeys für rund 1500 und im Rewel Preisbereich z.B. das Marin Team Ti (auch von Lynskey in den Staaten gebrutzelt).
Litespeeds um die 2300-2500 und bei gut 2700 inkl. Zoll und Shipping bewegen sich momentan die Kent Eriksen (und der baut nur nach Maß).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (30. Dezember 2008)

@kona86

was kostet so eine Maßrahmen von Rewel ca.?

Standartrahmen sind im Bereich 1860....

Danke 

Gruß


----------



## kona86 (30. Dezember 2008)

Specialk schrieb:


> @kona86
> 
> was kostet so eine Maßrahmen von Rewel ca.?
> 
> ...



Über Geld spricht man nicht, ...! Frag halt bei Rewel an, wenns dich interessiert!



hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich glaube da braucht einer Prügel
> 
> Die Hope Bremshebel sind ja wohl die schönsten am Markt! Die passen immer!
> 
> Gruß



Genau, da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht!



xas schrieb:


> Das Rewel gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, sieht traumhaft aus ! Mmh, vielleicht sollte ich anfangen zu sparen und auf einen Rewel Titanrahmen umsteigen (sind zumindest nicht ganz so exorbitant teuer wie die US-Rahmen...). Welche Rahmengröße hat das Rewel?



19"


----------



## Specialk (30. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich bei jeden favorisierten Anbieter nachfrage dann habe ich einen grauen langen Bart.

Deshalb hatte ich ja auch ca. dahinter geschrieben, wollte keine Information im cent/euro Bereich.

Wäre halt interessant gewesen ...den Aufpreis von Serie zu Maß....(200/300/400)

Trotzdem unendlich Dank

Gruß SpecialK


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Dezember 2008)

Specialk schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei jeden favorisierten Anbieter nachfrage dann habe ich einen grauen langen Bart.
> 
> Deshalb hatte ich ja auch ca. dahinter geschrieben, wollte keine Information im cent/euro Bereich.
> 
> ...




bemühen kann man  sich auch wenn man hier von seite eins anfängt zu lesen.. die meisten infos sind da....kein witz!


----------



## Specialk (30. Dezember 2008)

@Don
Mach ich gerade....
@
in 1 Woche stelle ich mein altes/neues Titanbike hier ein. 
War mein schönstes Weihnachtsgeschenk das fahren gegenüber meinen Cannondale Alurahmen ist einfach Wahnsinn.....bin jetzt fest der Meinung das Alu nichts im Mtb-Bereich zu suchen hat. Konnte auf Anstiegen extrem beschleunigen wo mein Alurahmen mir den Rücken zerschlägt.

Einfach Wahnsinn diese Fahreigenschaften ....oder Steinchen die gegen die Rohre schlagen jeder einzelne tat mir früher weh ....das macht meinen Titanrahmen nichts aus.....Im Antritt vermisse ich ein wenig die Härte ....man kann nicht alles haben. Die positiven Eigenschaften überwiegen ....

Gruß


----------



## manati (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo !
1.Hab mir jetzt einen Van Nicholas Zion Rohloff Rahmen bestellt und bin mir noch unsicher was ich für eine Starrgabel einbau.Ich hab noch eine Pace(nicht Ti Version) aber die gefällt mir eigentlich nicht so gut.Bei Titanstarrgabeln ist nicht so viel auf dem Markt was nicht bricht oder übel aussieht(Nevi),oder sehr teuer ist.So das ich zur Kocmo tendiere.Nu wird die in satin optik oder GBB(glasgestrahlt)angeboten.Auf der Homepage von Kocmo sieht die Satinoptik eher wie die Van Nicholas Rahmenoberfläsche aus.Hat einer besagte Gabel und Rahmen schon real gesehen und kann was dazu sagen.Die Kocmo Gabel hängt nu leider nicht in den Fahrradläden herum und Berlin ist nicht um die ecke und 390 Euro ist für eine Starrgabel auch Geld.
2.Hatt schon einer eine Token , Trigon usw. mal an einem Titanrahmen gesehen, oder sogar ein Bild davon ?
Gruss Dirk


----------



## ]:-> (30. Dezember 2008)

Zur Schmiede Rewel müsst ihr euch mal auf der "Lightbikes" Seite den Bericht durchlesen - bin heute durch Zufall drauf gestoßen - ich glaube von dem Gedanken komme ich nichtmehr los. Vor allem da die ja nahe Bozen sitzen...wäre schon herrlich mit einem Bike-Urlaub zu verbinden.... 
Junge junge musstest du die Bilder hier einstellen


----------



## kodak (31. Dezember 2008)

@tyler1977
Naja, vereinheitlichen sollte man das sooo nicht...
...aber Rewel nimmt auch 1860â¬ plus Shipping fÃ¼r den (sehr sehr schÃ¶nen) Standardrahmen, MaÃrahmen und Extras kosten wie gehabt Aufpreis.

Irgendwie verdrehst Du hier was, REWEL kostet immer 1860 egal ob Standard oder Massrahmen, es sei denn Du moechtest Rohloff/Headshock oder so haben ... 

REWEL also 1860,- Euro fuer Rahmen nach Mass (wer Standard fahren moechte/kann bezahlt das Gleiche) ... die Lynskey Preise sind aber immer Standard, Massrahmen wurde ja weiter oben schon mal beschrieben ;-)

Percy


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Dezember 2008)

Seit wann das denn?
Ein Freund von mir hat zumindest letztes Jahr bei Rewel für eine minimal abgeänderte Geometrie (längeres Steuer- und Oberrohr) Aufpreis zahlen müssen. War nicht die Welt, aber immerhin.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (31. Dezember 2008)

So, fertig getuned da die 9 kg nun endgültig gefallen sind:

Litespeed Ocoee (96er):







Guten Rusch euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schöner Klassiker, sinnvoll getunt.
Speedneedle und besonders die Speed Kings sind nicht mein Ding, passen aber gut an den Aufbau.


----------



## kodak (1. Januar 2009)

noch etwas klassisches Titan ;-) ... Aufbau ist so das meine Frau damit fahren kann (Sattel, Vorbau ...) ... die Originalteile sind natuerlich alle noch vorhanden ... Schweissnaehte sind kein Traum, denke das macht die Gabel (optisch) wieder wett ...

Allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr, viel Spass mit den Raedern und dem Leben ..


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2009)

guets neus im 2009 ti-volx


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

So ungefähr soll dann mein Ti-Bike aussehen:

Ich hantiere noch mit der Geo rum. Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht wechle Firma es bauen soll. Kent Eriksen, wenn die Kohle locker sitzt oder Rewel wenn die mir Breezer Ausfaller mit Discaufnahme brutzeln.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2009)

*@hardflipper
 mit grünen parts?? klasse!!!*


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

Yo! Grün gibt´s ja nicht viel... und Tune Naben werden es nicht


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Januar 2009)

Hope hats auch allerdings bekommen die nur die Teams. Also bleiben King Naben


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hope hats auch allerdings bekommen die nur die Teams. Also bleiben King Naben



 exakt, die grünen naben passen zu teamtricot


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Hope hats auch allerdings bekommen die nur die Teams. Also bleiben King Naben



Richtig! Ich muss nur schauen wo man die am besten her bekommt. In der Apotheke (Cosmic) will ich sie nicht kaufen...

Ob das King Tretlager auch dazu kommt weiss ich noch nicht. Evtl. kommt eine 4-Kant Kurbel hin. Sattelklemme wird eine Hope werden und die dann umeloxiert. Der Tune Würger passt von der Farbe her nicht. 
Weis einer wie das CarbonTi Grün aussieht?

Vermutlich habe ich die meisten Parts schon vor dem Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (1. Januar 2009)

Wie wärs mit der Salsa Sattelklemme in grün? Ich werde mein Lynskey auch möglichst königlich aufbauen, soweit das Budget mitspielt. Allerdings hab ich mich für Rasta entschieden. 
Mal schauen, obs gefällt. Muss es, weil umbauen geht budgetär sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Rutil (1. Januar 2009)

@ kodak: Der Rahmen hat was. Die Schweissnähte schauen nicht schlecht aus, und wer hat schon einen Rahmen made in England? Ich hab fast die gleiche Gabel auf meinem Merlin, find sie auch ganz nett, weil doch was besonderes. Bloss verbindet sie für mich die Nachteile von Feder- und Starrgabel. Nur wo gibts heute eine hochwertige 1 Zoll Gewindegabel? Das ganze 1.200 Gramm Hi Ten Geröhr um 15 Euro kanns nicht sein...


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> @ kodak: Der Rahmen hat was. Die Schweissnähte schauen nicht schlecht aus, und wer hat schon einen Rahmen made in England? Ich hab fast die gleiche Gabel auf meinem Merlin, find sie auch ganz nett, weil doch was besonderes. Bloss verbindet sie für mich die Nachteile von Feder- und Starrgabel. Nur wo gibts heute eine hochwertige 1 Zoll Gewindegabel? Das ganze 1.200 Gramm Hi Ten Geröhr um 15 Euro kanns nicht sein...



Vielleicht baut  if ja sowas?

Diese Firma könnte evtl. auch den Rahmen für mein Projekt leifern. Immer diese schwierigen Entscheidungen.

Die Salsa Klemme werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> So ungefähr soll dann mein Ti-Bike aussehen:
> 
> Ich hantiere noch mit der Geo rum. Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht wechle Firma es bauen soll. Kent Eriksen, wenn die Kohle locker sitzt oder Rewel wenn die mir Breezer Ausfaller mit Discaufnahme brutzeln.



Entschuldige, wenn ich so plump frage: 
Was soll denn daran so speziell sein? So in etwa sieht doch jedes Ti-Hardtail aus. Und Zuganschläge (wo und wie) sehe ich noch gar keine.

Wenn Du noch an der Geo rumstudierst: Woran denn? Lass uns teilhaben.

Hast Du spezielle Körpermasse?
Soll's ein 29er oder ein klassisches 26-Zoll Bike werden?
Geschaltet, SS oder Rohloff mit EBB?

Deine Fähigkeiten mit CAD hätte ich auch gerne.  wirklich schön gemacht.

PS: Ich denke, dass die meisten Rahmenbauer hinter dem Tretlager eine Querstrebe zwischen die Kettenstreben verbauen wollen um Stress vom Tretlager wegzukriegen und mehr Steifigkeit zu erhalten. Das ist zumindest bei meinem Ti-Hardtail so und auch bei fast allen, die ich kenne.


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> PS: Ich denke, dass die meisten Rahmenbauer hinter dem Tretlager eine Querstrebe zwischen die Kettenstreben verbauen wollen um Stress vom Tretlager wegzukriegen und mehr Steifigkeit zu erhalten. Das ist zumindest bei meinem Ti-Hardtail so und auch bei fast allen, die ich kenne.



hab mal irgendwo genau das Gegenteil gelesen,....ist aber wohl ansichtssache

mein stählernes Serotta hat keinen...sieht irgendwie viel eleganter aus


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich so plump frage:
> Was soll denn daran so speziell sein? So in etwa sieht doch jedes Ti-Hardtail aus. Und Zuganschläge (wo und wie) sehe ich noch gar keine.
> 
> Wenn Du noch an der Geo rumstudierst: Woran denn? Lass uns teilhaben.
> ...



Ich will ein 26er und ganz normal mit Schaltwerk und Umwerfer die Gänge wechseln. 29er ist mir zu groß aber mit 605b könnte ich mich anfreunden.

Die Geo wird speziell sonst kommt nix revolutionäres. Da mir nix passt oder wenn es passt einfach unschön aussieht kasper ich mir meinen Traumrahmen vorher per CAD aus.

Ich will ein 51 bis 52er Sitzrohr aber die restlichen Maße sollten eher einem 56er Rahmen entsprechen. Auf deutsch: geslopt 
Ich mag einfach keine horizontalen Oberrohre. Desweiteren sehen die Sitzstreben auch nicht schön aus wenn sie recht steil gen Sitzrohr ragen. Letzteres ist halt immer der Fall ab Rahmenhöhe 20" 

Ich möchte auch gerne die Geo an mein Fully anlehnen, damit ich mich nicht immer umgewöhnen muss. Bei meinem jetzigen HT ist es immer ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht beim Bikewechsel... 

Der Rahmen den ich gemalt habe hat ein 620er Oberohr, ein 515er Sitzrohr, 73er Sitz- und 69,5er Lenkwinkel. Das alles bei 100er Gabel.
Das Fully muss ich noch mal genau in der Sagstellung (also in der Geo mit der wirklich gefahren wird) vermessen um die entgültigen Maße zu bestimmen.

die 100 Gabel kommt aus optischen Gründen rein --> da spare ich mir schon 20 mm Spacer unterm Vorbau! 

Die Querstrebe, Zuganschläge und die Discaufnahme kommen noch. War schon aufwändig genug den Rahmen so weit zu designen. Ich weiss auch noch nicht ob die züge von unten kommen sollen oder von oben. Ich werde eine 2-fach Kurbel drauf machen und da würde sich ein Rennradumwerfer anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich werde eine 2-fach Kurbel drauf machen und da würde sich ein Rennradumwerfer anbieten



RR-Umwerfer und MTB-Umwerder habe eine unterschiedliche Hebelgeometrie. Zumindest funktionieren indexierte RR-STIs/Ergopower mit MTB-Umwerfern nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MisterXT (1. Januar 2009)

Zu den grünen Kingnaben und Steuersatz habe ich jetzt grüne KCNC- Schnellspanner und Klemmschelle verbaut. Das passt farblich recht gut (auch wenn es im direkten Sonnelicht wieder ein bisschen anders aussieht) und der Schriftzug sieht auch recht ähnlich aus.

Und verarbeitungstechnisch sind die Teile auch echt ordentlich!


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Zu den grünen Kingnaben und Steuersatz habe ich jetzt grüne KCNC- Schnellspanner und Klemmschelle verbaut. Das passt farblich recht gut (auch wenn es im direkten Sonnelicht wieder ein bisschen anders aussieht) und der Schriftzug sieht auch recht ähnlich aus.
> 
> Und verarbeitungstechnisch sind die Teile auch echt ordentlich!



Die KCNC Spanner sagen mir optisch nicht so zu. Aber die Klemme muss ich mir mal anschauen. Hast du ein par Bilder von deiner Kombi parat? Vielleicht übezeugts mich doch.

Das Salsa Ding mundet mir schon mal nicht so...

@ Jörgl:

keine Sorge, mit RR Werfer am MTB gibts keine Probleme solange man 2-fach Fährt. Da schaltet man nur einmal in eine Richtung


----------



## HypnoKröte (1. Januar 2009)

Mensch Flipper du baust genau DAS Titanrad auf dass ich mir mit 30 aufbauen will 

Übrigens haben die King Naben> R 38   G 125	B 60
                        Tune Klemme> R 46   G  68  B 59  

Also passt wirklich nicht, aber MadLine kann ja nachhelfen.


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Mensch Flipper du baust genau DAS Titanrad auf dass ich mir mit 30 aufbauen will
> 
> Übrigens haben die King Naben> R 38   G 125	B 60
> Tune Klemme> R 46   G  68  B 59
> ...



MadLine war auch der, an den ich sofort gedacht habe was umeloxieren angeht. Mein Haus und Hof Eloxierer hat leider kein Grün im Programm.

Da müsste ich dann wohl oder Übel wirklich eine Hollowtech Kurbel dran machen so dass mit dem King Innenlager noch was "gleich-grünes" dran kommt...

Gibts eigentlich grüne Alunippel? Die von DT sind ja ehr oliv

Das King Zeug (zumindest den Steuersatz) werde ich in den nächsten par Tagen kaufen müssen da sie auf Sotto Kotze umstellen http://chrisking.com/headsets 

Bis das Rad fertig ist vergeht aber noch eine Weile. Bevor ich 30 bin, es aber auf jeden fertig  Der 300 Ps Turbo Motor für´s KFZ muss da jetzt mal warten.

Gruß


----------



## MisterXT (1. Januar 2009)

Sieht so aus: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3204/3157371798_543bc9065d_b.jpg

Als Grün- Vergleich King/KCNC hier mal Nabe und Schnellspanner:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/3140683155_3b3144f579_b.jpg


Nimm ruhig andere Schnellspanner, wäre ja langweilig, wenn wir gleiche fahren würden!


----------



## MisterXT (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mir mein Mootsi sozusagen zum 30. geschenkt. 

Das King Innenlager würde ich z.B. mit einer Rotor- Kurbel kombinieren und die roten Teile umeloxieren lassen. Andere passende Kurbeln, die nach was aussehen hätte ich noch nicht gesehen.

Von DT gibt es zwei Grüntöne. Ein helles grün, das passt absolut nicht und ein dunkles. Das geht. Die Speichen trennen die Farben wieder, da fällt der Unterschied nicht so auf.

MadLine, war das der Eloxierer hier? Ich hab mir letztens einen Wolf nach dem Namen gesucht! Bräuchte nämlich bald jemanden, der mir Teile einer Gabel begrünt. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

Auf dem Schnellspanner-Naben-Bild ist der Farbunterschied schon gut sichtbar.

Die Klemme dagegen schaut gut aus. Gibts das auch ohne Schnellspanner?

Wenn ich Breezerausfaller nehme dann kann ich eigentlich eh keine gerade schließenden Spanner nehmen.... Also müssen Tune dran


----------



## MisterXT (1. Januar 2009)

Fällt live aber echt nicht so auf.

Die Tune dafür um so mehr. Die sind ersten matt und zweitens viel dunkler!

Mein Rigor hat auch Breezer Dropouts, das geht schon mit geraden Spannern!
Ich hab schon mal versucht, einen Tune zu zerlegen, um ihn anders zu eloxieren. War von wenig Erfolg gekrönt. Vielleicht geht das bei anderen Spannern?


----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2009)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Fällt live aber echt nicht so auf.
> 
> Die Tune dafür um so mehr. Die sind ersten matt und zweitens viel dunkler!
> 
> ...



Gehen tut´s schon aber optisch für mich ein absolutes nogo, da man den Hebel dann schräg nach hinten oder sräg nach vorne unten legen muss. 

Ich hätte es gern parallel zur linken Kettenstrebe. Ich achte peinlichst auf solche Details.

Einen Tune umeloxieren... Gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2009)

fein fein 
kurze rede noch kürzeren sinn
wir lassen uns gerne überraschen.... doch nun wieder bilder bilder..


----------



## shutupandride (2. Januar 2009)

Jaaaaaa!!!
Bitte Mehr Bilder Und Weniger Gelaber.
Das Waere Super.


----------



## cluso (2. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> fein fein
> kurze rede noch kürzeren sinn
> wir lassen uns gerne überraschen.... doch nun wieder bilder bilder..



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374389





Vielleicht kann/will der Admin hier ein wenig verschieben und ausmisten.


----------



## oclvfan (2. Januar 2009)

hallo ihr spezis, irgendwo müsste ne titanschraube dran sein. grüßli







[/url]


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Januar 2009)

ich würde gerne ausmisten cluso
 doch bin nur ersteller und nicht moderator....
@olcv .. geh bitte wieder in den kindergarten , danke


----------



## cluso (2. Januar 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> hallo ihr spezis, irgendwo müsste ne titanschraube dran sein. grüßli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toller Fake.

Spaßvogel.


@Don 

Ist mir klar mit dem ausmisten.

Grüßle


----------



## mich-baeg (2. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> *Rewel wenn die mir Breezer Ausfaller mit Discaufnahme brutzeln. *



Rewel baut keine Breezer-Ausfaller mit Discaufnahme. Ich hätte es auch gerne gehabt, aber laut Leo verursacht es wohl Vibrationen, was zu Haarrissen führen kann.


----------



## hardflipper (2. Januar 2009)

mich-baeg schrieb:


> Rewel baut keine Breezer-Ausfaller mit Discaufnahme. Ich hätte es auch gerne gehabt, aber laut Leo verursacht es wohl Vibrationen, was zu Haarrissen führen kann.



Ne, oder!?

Warum klappts dann bei KE, Moots und Dekerf?

Wäre halt richtig scheice, denn Rewel hätte einige features die mir sehr zusagen wie z.B. 31,6er Stütze, das "dicke" Steuerrohr und die gebürstete Oberfläche. Dazu kommt noch, dass es das günstigste wäre.


----------



## Beefcity (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde an ein Titan-Bike gehören auch ein Titanlenker, ein Titanvorbau,eine Titanstütze und viele viele Titanschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (2. Januar 2009)

WoW und damit meine ich sicher nicht World of Warcraft


----------



## Carcassonne (2. Januar 2009)

Sieht schon edel aus. Zu was sind eigentlich die Kabelhalter auf dem Oberrohr gut, wenn da keine Kabel/Leitungen durchlaufen? Ist der ganze Rot5 Kram  am Unterrohr verlegt?


----------



## BikeViking (3. Januar 2009)

Geil 

Wie fährt sich eigentlich die Schaltung so ?


LG Lukas


----------



## Beefcity (3. Januar 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Sieht schon edel aus. Zu was sind eigentlich die Kabelhalter auf dem Oberrohr gut, wenn da keine Kabel/Leitungen durchlaufen? Ist der ganze Rot5 Kram  am Unterrohr verlegt?



Ja leider.Wahr die bessere Variante die 5Rot Leitungen am Unterrohr zu verlegen.Habe jetzt die leeren Zughalter am Oberrohr.Ist nicht gerade Perfekt,aber vielleicht brauche ich sie ja mal wieder.


----------



## Beefcity (3. Januar 2009)

BikeViking schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> Wie fährt sich eigentlich die Schaltung so ?
> 
> ...


----------



## IF006TD517 (3. Januar 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> BikeViking schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Geil
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2009)

Manchmal hilft einem die Natur bei der Bildgestaltung ungemein, nach der heutigen Schneetour ... das REWEL etwas umgebaut, Weihnachten sei Dank !













Die Ausgangslage im Juli 2008 ;-)





Percy


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Theoretisch schönes Bike mit guten Parts...wenn ich 69er nicht so gruselig hässlich finden würde... 
Die SLX Kurbel schaut zwar gut aus und in der Funktion ist Sie eh top, aber bei den verbauten King, etc. Parts fällt die doch arg ab. Schwarze Middleburn oder Tune wären deutlich schöner.


----------



## hardflipper (4. Januar 2009)

Ich muss bei sotto voce kotzen... Hoffentlich bekomme ich noch einen alten King Stuersatz.

Mir sagt das ganze Rad irgendwie nicht zu, obwohl die Basis gut ist.


----------



## zingel (4. Januar 2009)

die Gabel sieht verbogen aus.


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich muss bei sotto voce kotzen... Hoffentlich bekomme ich noch einen alten King Stuersatz.



Klar, King hat doch die Version mit dem normalen Bling Bling Schriftzug weiterhin im Programm, die sind nur ergänzend.


----------



## hardflipper (4. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Klar, King hat doch die Version mit dem normalen Bling Bling Schriftzug weiterhin im Programm, die sind nur ergänzend.



Nein! Les mal genau! Es wird nur den schwarzen weiterhin in der alten Version geben!


----------



## kodak (4. Januar 2009)

Kurbeln sind fuer mich Verschleissteile ... also Funktion und Optik ja, wenn die Kurbel optisch/technisch hinueber ist geht sie in die Bucht und eine neue wird montiert ... bei 79,- euro kann ich da oft tauschen ...

Sotto Voce war fuer mich die Erfuellung eines Traumes, hatte schon immer auf die 1,5" geschaut die es ja schon laenger haben, so unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten zum Glueck eben (denke in D sind noch genuegend "Alte" in den Vitrinen) ...

Gabel ist definitv gerade (oder ist Dir das "krumm" in der Juli Galerie aufgefallen?

Percy


----------



## mich-baeg (4. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ne, oder!?
> 
> Warum klappts dann bei KE, Moots und Dekerf?



und Crisp, Baum etc. - die Liste ist lang. Ich hab auch ziemlich abgekotzt, dass sie es nicht gemacht haben!

Letztendlich hab ich mich trotzdem für Rewel entschieden. Auch aus deinen genannten Gründen. Breezer-Ausfaller hätten es nahezu perfekt gemacht...


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Rewel hat Ã¼ber's Wochenende Ã¼brigens auch mit dem Preis nachgezogen. Liegen jetzt bei 1990â¬ plus Versand.


----------



## mich-baeg (4. Januar 2009)

Jedes Jahr werden es ca. 130 Euro mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Ist ja jetzt auch nicht sooo schlimm und weniger arg als bei manchen der US Konkurrenten, weollte aber auch nur kurz darauf hinweisen, da wir vor ein paar Tagen ja noch über den Preis diskutiert hatten.


----------



## ronmen (7. Januar 2009)

...und hier mein holdes ross


















_Rocky Mountain TiBOLT 1993

Ich hab was von 8, direkt ueber bike action 1993 bis 1995
importierten, TiBOLTs gehÃ¶rt.

â¦ridden by the best â¦

â¦hidden from the rest â¦

Nachdem ich den Testbericht in der BSN verschlungen habe, war klar, dass dieses exklusive Ross in den Stall muss. Ein Schicksalsschlag, dass ich den Rahmen sogar noch mit Rechnung bekommen habe. Und das beste an der Odyssey ist, dass nicht an die Wand getackert wird â so ein konstruktives und optisches Meisterstueck will einfach durch den Dreck gezogen werden, das flÃ¼stert es einem, sobald man es tritt. Wenn man dann erst einmal die richtige RahmengrÃ¶Ãe erwischt hat, sich einen keinen "Folterrohr" Vorbau mit 150 mm draufschnallt, sitzt man einfach nur auf einer HÃ¶llenmaschine. Der Hinterbau ist durch die ovalisierten Druckstreben super steif â das Rad hat so den Ãbervortrieb.

Frame: Rocky Mountain TiBOLT 18,5inch [gescotcht/bert â decals]
Grips: Rocky Mountain
Fork: Rock Shox Mag 21 SL â OEM
YoEddy lower tubes paintjob (metallic charcoal)
[LongTracel; ti canti;aluminium tube;AC adjustment]
Headset: Chris King NoThreadSet without lables (red anodisized)
Hubs: Chris King classic blk
Rims: Mavic 217 SUP CD ceramic (red labeled version)
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
Chain: Shimano XTR CN-HG91 8x
Cassette: Shimano XT 737 8x
Front der.: Shimano XT 736
Rear der.: Shimano XT735
Shifter: shimano XT 732 thumbies
Handlebar: Syncros titanium
Seatpost: Syncros ProPost/TiPost
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Stem: Moots TiBeam 125mm 0Â° with custom made titanium top cap
Spacer: Moots titanium 1 1/8 5mm
Skewers: Cook Bros. Racing dogbone red anodisized
Crank: Cook Bros. Racing dogbone blk
Chainring: Specialities TA Zephyr, Zelito blk
Crank cap: tune plop red anodisized
Bottom Bracket: Tune AC37 red anodisized
Chainringscrews:Tune red anodisized
Brake Levers: Avid Ultimate (canti version; red anodisized)
Brakes: Avid Tri Align II (red anodisized) with KoolStop brake pads
Brake Hangers: Onza Chill Pills blk
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater Ti
Tires: Tioga Psycho [K]evlar falt 26x1.95
Cable set: Gore Ride On (classic/sealed low friction)
Bottle cage: King cage titanium

Gewicht: 9,6 kg_


----------



## Carcassonne (7. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir gut, weil nicht alltäglich und dazu noch liebevoll bis ins Detail "gepimpt". Unter was firmiert so ein Bike eigentlich? "Young-Timer" oder schon "Classic"? Super finde ich ja auch die Decals auf dem Lenker: "Heat Treated"! Sowas war wohl mal ein Verkaufsargument, das ungedingt ganz groß aufgedruckt werden mußte - naja, wenigstens haben sie nicht "Pasteurized" draufgeschrieben...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2009)

Moin!
Ist wunderschön geworden! 

Robert


----------



## Fezzä__ (7. Januar 2009)

Ein absolutes Traumbike!!! 

Gratulation!!! WUNDERSCHÖN!!!!


----------



## elrond (7. Januar 2009)

Das ist der Wahnsinn!   
Einzig die olle Mag 21 mag mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, egal wie kultig das Teil auch sein mag, ich mochte sie auch damals schon nicht. Ne alte Pace, Manitou und ja selbst die olle Marzochi XC 600 fände ich daran hübscher.
Und um die Kurbel beneide ich dich so richtig...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Januar 2009)

nice nice
 schliesse mich an die die gabel ist auch nicht mein fall
 da würde ne  MANITOU EFC doch passen


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nice nice
> schliesse mich an die die gabel ist auch nicht mein fall
> da würde ne  MANITOU EFC doch passen



exakt 

sonst ein traumrad 
wenn man nur platz (und geld ) für alle hätte


----------



## Rutil (7. Januar 2009)

@ronmen: wunderschön

Bei mir tut sich auch mal wieder was, die ersten Teile sind eingetroffen und ich hab mit den bestehenden Teilen vom alten Radl (irgendwo muss man ja sparen) ein Gruppenbild gemacht. Mieses Foto, ich weiss, aber viel gibts ohnehin noch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (7. Januar 2009)

mhmmm... also das rocky gefällt mir wirklich gut! das oder ein ti-bonti würden mich noch mal extrem reizen...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2009)

Ach wat is dat schön hier


----------



## cluso (7. Januar 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> @ronmen: wunderschön
> 
> Bei mir tut sich auch mal wieder was, die ersten Teile sind eingetroffen und ich hab mit den bestehenden Teilen vom alten Radl (irgendwo muss man ja sparen) ein Gruppenbild gemacht. Mieses Foto, ich weiss, aber viel gibts ohnehin noch nicht zu sehen.



*umfall*


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2009)

Wer noch nix hat: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...K:MEWAX:IT&item=150319126283#ebayphotohosting

Hätt ich doch bloß Geld, abba ich muß erst mal meinen DK-Crosser fertig bekommen.

Robert


----------



## Sickgirl (8. Januar 2009)

Gestern ist endlich das letzte fehlende Teil angekommen, so daß ich es heute endlich fertig machen konnte:











Gewicht liegt mit allem bei 9,7 kg, die erste Testrunde (bin heute extra 2 Stunden früher von der Arbeit) im Schnee hat schon mal sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön geworden.
Gratuliere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (8. Januar 2009)

Wer hat doch gleich neulich im andern thread von Leichtbau-dirtern gesprochen?
Aber im Ernst, gefällt mir auch gut. Nur die R7 schadet dem Gesamtbild, find ich.
Was is das eigentlich für ne Kurbel? Und täuscht das, oder hat die recht lange Pedalarme?

Das Rocky Mountain von ronmen is ja aber sowasvon ein Traum
Herrlich. Glückwunsch!

grüße Alex


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2009)

bei den kleinen bikes ist es halt mit den porpotionen so ne sache
bei meiner frau 160cm sehen ihre räder auch süss aus 
doch eben deine kurbel ist zu lang!
meine frau fährt 170er und die sind schon fast zui lang
denke du würdest enorm viel verdienen kürzere kurbeln zu montieren!

*p.s willkommen bei den unvernüftigen*


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Januar 2009)

@Sickgirl

Was hat Dein Rahmen nackt gewogen? Habe auch nen Zion hier stehen,leider fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten.. 

Ich hoffe das ich auch unter 10kg komme.. 

gruß Dennis


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Januar 2009)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> @Sickgirl
> 
> Was hat Dein Rahmen nackt gewogen? Habe auch nen Zion hier stehen,leider fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten..
> 
> ...



Hallo Dennis,

ohne Cantileversockel hatin 14 Zoll er genau 1538 Gramm gewogen.

Ich weiß, das ich recht lange Kurbeln fahre, ich hatte ach schon kürzer drauf, Aber bei meinem Fahrstil, ich fahre mehr mit Kraft die Bérge hoch  als mit Trittfrequenz den Berg hoch, passt das.

Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Altitude (9. Januar 2009)

schickes Hollandrad...


----------



## aka (9. Januar 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Gestern ist endlich das letzte fehlende Teil angekommen, so daß ich es heute endlich fertig machen konnte:
> 
> ...
> Gewicht liegt mit allem bei 9,7 kg, die erste Testrunde (bin heute extra 2 Stunden früher von der Arbeit) im Schnee hat schon mal sehr viel Spaß gemacht.



Schaut super aus 
Wie lief den der Aufbau vom Rahmen, musstest du z.B. die Gewinde nachschneiden bzw. das Steuerrohr nachfraesen? War das schwierig?
Wie schauts mit der Reifenfreiheit hinten aus? Passt da ein fetter Reifen rein?
Am besten wir cruisen demnaechst mal durch den Schönbuch!



Don Trailo schrieb:


> p.s willkommen bei den unvernüftigen


Nomen est omen - Ich glaube die ist schon viel frueher angekommen


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Januar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Was is das eigentlich für ne Kurbel?



Sieht nach Aerozine X-12 aus. Gute Wahl


----------



## damonsta (9. Januar 2009)

Die sieht an dem dünnen Rahmen leider nix aus. Eine Tune Bigfoot würde deutlich besser passen.


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Januar 2009)

@aka
Gefräst und Gewinde nachschneiden habe ich nicht gemacht, nur das Sitzrohr musste ich ausreiben. Gottseidank haben wir bei der Arbeit eine verstellbare Reibahle.


----------



## shutupandride (9. Januar 2009)

@sickgirl

muss mich leider meinen Vorschreibern anschließen, sehr gelungenes Rad!!!
Was lernen wir daraus: nicht der Preis allein entscheidet, ob ein Rad Style hat oder nicht. Und was noch mehr wiegt: Deinem Rad, oder vielmehr den Teilen am (Neu-)Rahmen, sieht man an, dass es GEFAHREN wird. Ein durchgestyltes Toprad ohne den geringsten Dreckspritzer daran sieht nämlich gerade so aus, wie es eben nicht daherkommen soll, nämlich wie ein Scheiss-Eisdielenrad...
Prost!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (9. Januar 2009)

ach ja, und social distortion ruuult natürlich sowieso...


----------



## MANIA (10. Januar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ach ja, und social distortion ruuult natürlich sowieso...



Anglizismen find ich Bullshit!


----------



## jörgl (10. Januar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nämlich wie ein Scheiss-Eisdielenrad...
> Prost!



Das sind Klugschei$$ereien, wie ich sie liebe.  Es kann Dir doch egal sein, wie jeder Einzelne sein Rad nutzt.........


----------



## thoralfw (10. Januar 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das sind Klugschei$$ereien, wie ich sie liebe.  Es kann Dir doch egal sein, wie jeder Einzelne sein Rad nutzt.........



genau so ist es!!


----------



## shutupandride (10. Januar 2009)

@jörgl

...und was kann ich dafür, wenn Du Dich gleich angesprochen fühlst? Lächerlich.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Januar 2009)

ruhig blut leute
 eine aussage und nichts weiter


----------



## shutupandride (10. Januar 2009)

genau so ist es, DON.


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe fertig





















Jetzt nur noch einstellen,entlüften,etc......dann kanns los gehn 
Die blauen Fox-Aufkleber auf der Gabel wurden noch entfernt;passten nicht so ins Bild.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Januar 2009)

sehr edel @deer
 auch das kleine weisse detail am vorbau, macht sich sehr gut
 AUGURI bella bici


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (10. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön! 
Bitte die Decals von den Felgen entfernen!


----------



## RoyalRula (10. Januar 2009)

traumhaft, was wiegt es jetzt komplett?


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Die Felgenaufkleber werd ich wohl noch entfernen.
Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht;keine digitale Waage da die das messen kann.
Ich hatte so ca. 10kg angepeilt, aber mit den Hope Bremsen wird es nicht hinhauen schätze ich.

Hat schonmal jemand versucht die blauen und roten Verstellknöpfe der Fox in schwarz oder silber zu Eloxieren?


----------



## zingel (10. Januar 2009)

*scheiss Eisdielenrad!*

ne im Ernst ...sehr schön geworden! Genau mein Geschmack.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. Januar 2009)

Jap wirklich sehr schön. Die Aufkleber der Fox gibtz die nicht auch in schwarz silber matt?
Das würde gut passen..

Mfg


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Jap wirklich sehr schön. Die Aufkleber der Fox gibtz die nicht auch in schwarz silber matt?
> Das würde gut passen..
> 
> Mfg



Genau die such ich noch.Wer wird die haben? Toxoholics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (10. Januar 2009)

is das die neue serie von hope - die bremshebel kenn ich so noch garnich??


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Januar 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Genau die such ich noch.Wer wird die haben? Toxoholics?



ebay.uk da hats nen dealer!!


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Januar 2009)

schöööönes Moots

dürfte ich um die Teileliste bitten?

und noch was zum ansehen:..fast schon zuviel Titan...



> Terminaut's vintage titanium track bike, "Blackbird":
> Custom, ultra-short wheelbase, Merlin titanium frame.
> Passoni titanium handlebar. Titanium fork, and titanium toe cages. (For the uninitiated, track bikes do not have brakes. The rear cog is fixed to the hub. I.e. you can't coast, so you control your speed with your legs.)
> Merlin titanium quill stem. Titanium stem bolt. 1" Chris King Titanium GripNut headset.
> ...


----------



## shutupandride (10. Januar 2009)

@nebeljäger:

was für ein fabrikat ist die gabel???


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Moots Rigor 19"
Gabel: Fox F100X
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset
Spacer: Moots 15mm
Vorbau: Moots 100mm, 6° incl. Ti-Schrauben
Lenker: Moots 23", 8°
Griffe: Extralite Neogrips
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.O Twister
Sattelstütze: Moots 27.2x380mm
Klemme: Tokken (M2Racer Kopie) incl. Ti-Schraube
Sattel: Fizik Aliante Carbon
Umwerfer: XTR FD-M 952 incl. Ti-Schrauben
Kette: XTR
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O Blackbox Medium
Kassette: XTR CS-M970 incl. Chris King Ti-Abschlußring
Schaltzüge: Nokon 
Bremsen: Hope Tech X2, VR: 183mm/ HR:160mm Floating-Scheiben, Ti-Schraubentuning
Naben: Chris King ISO DISC 32L
Felgen: DT Swiss 4.2 Disc
Speichen: DT Supercomp
Nippel: DT Alu
Schläuche: Conti Light
Reifen: Conti Mountain King SS 2.2
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16/17
Kurbel: XTR 970er Serie
Pedale: XTR 959er Serie
Flaschenhalter: King Cage Ti


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. Januar 2009)

@deer
irgendwie habe ich gerade ein deja-vu.

schön.


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> @deer
> irgendwie habe ich gerade ein deja-vu.
> 
> schön.



gelle Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch gemacht.

Eigentlich hatte ich ja diesen Kandidaten geplant




aber er wollte sich nicht komplett mit dem Moots vereinigen;leider doch Knackgeräusche.Diese konnten nur durch den Tausch des oberen Ti-Abschlußrings (der mit dem O-Ring) gegen einen aus Alu beseitigt werden,was dann aber nichts mehr aussah.Mit dem Schwarzen King gibt es einen schönen Kontrast zu dem Titan.


----------



## Rutil (10. Januar 2009)

sehr edel!!


----------



## damonsta (10. Januar 2009)

Das Moots ist einfach nur ein Traum. Gratulation.


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Januar 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Teileliste:
> 
> ..........



Danke! 
Die Hope steht dem Moots einfach perfekt! Du sprachst das "Übergewicht" der Tech an....wäre interessant ob ein gewichtoptimiertes workaround aus Tech und Mono Mini Pro funktionieren würde....

bei allen Gewichtsvorteilen der R1....die Hope ist einfach perfekt für Titanrahmen...gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (11. Januar 2009)

Eine Hope ist für alle Rahmen perfekt.


----------



## Deer (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte erst die Marta SL geplant weil ich die noch da hatte; sah aber dann nicht so gut aus.
Beim Gewicht kann man ja noch was an den Scheiben holen; habe ja noch die Ashima Ultralight da, wobei mir die Hope Floating Disc besser gefallen.
Mit Titanschrauben geht auch noch ne Kleinigkeit.Mir fehlen übrigens noch 4 Ti-Schrauben zur Befestigung des Hebels am Lenker.

Was sind die besten Beläge für die Hope mit Floatings?


----------



## damonsta (11. Januar 2009)

Für die neue gibts noch nicht sonderlich viele, oder sind die Beläge von der alten kompatibel? Stell mal bitte ein Foto mit Maßen ein, dann kann ich es dir sagen.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Januar 2009)

leute titan ist hier theama und nicht bremsen
 für das gibts doch den neuen ti-blablabla fred


----------



## kona86 (11. Januar 2009)




----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Januar 2009)

Sehr schlicht...


----------



## moe 11 (11. Januar 2009)

nicht schön


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Januar 2009)

nein das kraftstoff ist scheusslich


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Januar 2009)

Willkürlich. Nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (11. Januar 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Die Felgenaufkleber werd ich wohl noch entfernen.
> Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht;keine digitale Waage da die das messen kann.
> Ich hatte so ca. 10kg angepeilt, aber mit den Hope Bremsen wird es nicht hinhauen schätze ich.
> 
> Hat schonmal jemand versucht die blauen und roten Verstellknöpfe der Fox in schwarz oder silber zu Eloxieren?



Ist gar kein Problem! Ist zwar nicht die von dir gewünschte Farbe aber en Beispielbild gibts trotzdem 

ps. man kann auch die alten 08er Hebel an die X2 Bremse machen. Die Tech Hebel reisen sie dir aus den Händen wenn du sie irgendwo anbietest!


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2009)

Ist das hässlich :kotz:


----------



## hardflipper (11. Januar 2009)

Was?


----------



## thoralfw (11. Januar 2009)

dein 301 sicher nicht


----------



## hardflipper (11. Januar 2009)

Würde mich jetzt schon interessieren. Mit dem 1.5er Steuerrohr bin ich selbst nicht glücklich, ich kann aber nix sehen weswegen man kotzen müsste!?

edit sagt:  Schexxe mir ist auch schon übel! Das Kraftstoff hatte ich übersehen. :daumennachunten:


----------



## cluso (11. Januar 2009)

Titan kontrovers und z.Z. in einem amerikanischen Forum zum Verkauf stehend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Januar 2009)

Vom Jones sind hier im Thread doch auch schon Bilder eines komplett aufgebauten Bikes und auch Action Bilder bzw. Links auf die Jeff Jones Seite. 
Eher extravagant, aber immer noch ehrlich. Mir lieber als Verunglimpfungen wie das pseudocoole Kraftstoff weiter oben.
Der Rahmen des Kraftstoff ist ja nicht mal unschön (das weiss auf dem Oberrohr dürfte wie beim Rest der Palette aufpreispflichtig und damit umgehbar sein). Der Aufbau ist aber bescheiden. Höchstens als Showbike - und das soll es obwohl erwerbbar - auch sein.


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Januar 2009)

Brrrrr...


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Januar 2009)

jeff jones...da hab ich doch was.







der is schon ne coole sau und baut sehr coole räder.

edith meint zum kraftstoff von kona86:  positiv - titan + starr
                                                      negativ - der rest


----------



## homrich (14. Januar 2009)

@Deer. Wunderschön aufgebautes Bike! Gratulation.
Frage: Wo hast du den Laufradsatz anfertigen lassen?


----------



## Beefcity (14. Januar 2009)

Meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön. Ohne die ganzen Decals wirkt der Rahmen viel edler. Nur die Kurbel will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen, passt optisch nicht so recht.

Ich schätze mal < 9kg?


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2009)

... ich möcht ja nix sagen, aber bei dem sattelstützenauszug und der vorbaulänge ist der rahmen zu klein.


----------



## daddy yo yo (14. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Ohne die ganzen Decals wirkt der Rahmen viel edler. Nur die Kurbel will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen, passt optisch nicht so recht.


stimmt, ohne die vielen decals viel besser!  ich finde auch die kurbel schön.


floibex schrieb:


> ... ich möcht ja nix sagen, aber bei dem sattelstützenauszug und der vorbaulänge ist der rahmen zu klein.


hmmm, so was in die richtung dachte ich auch. v.a. den vorbau find ich richtig arg. was mir nicht wirklich gefällt an dem rad ist der lrs. der ist viel zu "laut" für so ein schönes rad!


----------



## Deer (15. Januar 2009)

homrich schrieb:


> @Deer. Wunderschön aufgebautes Bike! Gratulation.
> Frage: Wo hast du den Laufradsatz anfertigen lassen?




Der Laufradsatz ist von Felixthewolf


----------



## hardflipper (15. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ich möcht ja nix sagen, aber bei dem sattelstützenauszug und der vorbaulänge ist der rahmen zu klein.



Sorry aber das ist doch grad geil!!! Ich finde zu wenig Stützenauszug zum :kotz:

Aber beim Vorbau bin ich deiner Meinung -> zu lang. Cooler wäre ein längeres Oberrohr bei gleichem Sitzrohr. So wird dann mein Ti-Custom Rahmen. :freu:

@ Lothar: Sind das die Edelweiz? Ich hätte lieber King Naben mit ZTR 355er Felgen verbaut... 

Sehr löblich, dass du endlich die Aufkleber vom Oberrohr entfernt hast!  

Deine roten Entlüfternippel sind übrigens schon in der Mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefcity (15. Januar 2009)

Hey,das sind gerade mal 7cm höhen unterschied.Mir war über die Feiertage total langweilig.Bin shoppen gegangen,da sind mir die Edelweisz ins Auge gefallen.Mir gefallen sie recht gut am Rad.Ich wollte Dir mal ein paar wunderschöne Merlin Ausfaller zeigen.Ich habe extra meine Wand Rot gestrichen,das passt gut zu den Edelweisz und zur 5Rot.


----------



## Beefcity (15. Januar 2009)

Ich will wieder mehr Bilder sehen.


----------



## Hawkpower (15. Januar 2009)

geb ich hier auch mal meinen senf dazu


----------



## Hawkpower (15. Januar 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Hey,das sind gerade mal 7cm höhen unterschied.Mir war über die Feiertage total langweilig.Bin shoppen gegangen,da sind mir die Edelweisz ins Auge gefallen.Mir gefallen sie recht gut am Rad.Ich wollte Dir mal ein paar wunderschöne Merlin Ausfaller zeigen.Ich habe extra meine Wand Rot gestrichen,das passt gut zu den Edelweisz und zur 5Rot.



sieht wirklich gut aus - aber der von meinem Serotta ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## hardflipper (15. Januar 2009)

Geile Scheice!

In nicht all zu ferner Zukunft bin ich auch am start


----------



## Hackepeter (15. Januar 2009)

Hai,
->Ähhmm,
was haltet Ihr davon
http://www.bulls.de/modelle/cross-country/tirone.html
Naja,ZEG halt -aber wenn die Teile verschlissen sind ,könnte man sich ja der Gewichtsoptimierung widmen und was draus machen.
Ich find 's nicht direkt schlecht ,daß sich ein "massenanbieter " entschließt ,keine Masse mehr anzubieten ,sondern den Weg zum Zeitlosen sucht/findet.
Grützii
ULF


----------



## hardflipper (15. Januar 2009)

Gerade wurden Lamborgini und Ferrari gepostet und jetzt kommt ein Link zu Daccia


----------



## zingel (15. Januar 2009)




----------



## hardflipper (15. Januar 2009)

Wollt ihr dass ich nicht mehr schlafen kann!? Da geht einem ja das Messer in der Tasche auf! 

Und endlich mal wieder eine IS Bremse  PM dagen ist einfach nur scheice!

Was für einen Ti Rahmen soll ich mir jetzt kaufen?! Ich kann mich kaum entscheiden. Breezer Dropouts wären auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hackepeter (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn ein Daccia keinen Schwung bringt.
Ein Ti- Rad zum Preis eines Rahmens.
Ich hab auch schon nach Schwachstellen gesucht.10 Jahre Garantie steht auch noch drauf.
Grützii
ULF


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ist das Serotta-Ausfallende mein Favorit. 

Von den drei hier gezeigten Hinterteilen gefällt mir allerdings zingels eindeutig am besten, weil es ohne Adapter auskommt...


----------



## hardflipper (15. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Serotta-Ausfallende mein Favorit.
> 
> Von den drei hier gezeigten Hinterteilen gefällt mir allerdings zingels eindeutig am besten, weil es ohne Adapter auskommt...



Genau, PM sucks!

Jetzt heisst es nicht mehr Rettet die V-brakes sondern Rettet die IS Bremse


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2009)

verdammt heinz das gewicht deines litespeed ist ja genial


----------



## Beefcity (16. Januar 2009)

Das Serotta-Ausfallende ist schon das schönste was ich bisher  gesehen habe.


----------



## RoyalRula (16. Januar 2009)

ja das serotta ist mit abstand das schönste, kann man das nicht auch mit is standart ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (16. Januar 2009)

@hackepeter:

Wenn du was negatives suchst: Schau dir das Gewicht vom Serotta an. Das ist das Rahmengewicht vom Bulls! ;-)

So long
LG
Schlupp


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

RoyalRula schrieb:


> kann man das nicht auch mit is standart ordern?



Es handelt sich um ein IS-Ausfallende. Man braucht halt nur einen passenden Bremssattel. Ich habe aus diesem Grund auf Maguras Marta SL zurückgegriffen, die es 2008 noch in IS-Ausführung gab.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

titus geht in ne andere richtung... nicht so schön aber praktisch für alle systeme


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

langsam wird Titus für mein neues Projekt doch sehr interessant...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> langsam wird Titus für mein neues Projekt doch sehr interessant...


http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m.../2009-titus-hardtail-dropouts-4604.469.1.html


----------



## Hawkpower (16. Januar 2009)

hab mal dieses Teil in Auftrag gegeben als PM fräsen zu lassen


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

@Don Trailo: Das ist schon pfiffig gelöst!

@Hawkpower: Das vermag ich gut nachzuvollziehen. Das Bauteil schaut ja ohnehin schon ein wenig nach einem Adapter aus. Zwei Adapter hintereinander wären definitiv des "Guten" zuviel...


----------



## kodak (16. Januar 2009)

mal eine andere Art ...





Interessant warum Titus und Rewel das Ausfallende anstueckeln an die Streben, andere es direkt einschweissen ...

Percy


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

hab ich grad beim Festplattenaufräumen gefunden:

mein 93er Marin TeamTi vor ca. 5 Jahren, als es noch mit Schaltung aufgebaut war - jetzt ist es ja meine Singlespeed-Dauerbaustelle:







sowie mein Spot Titanium (wurde von nem Titus-Schweisser gebruzzelt) und ich (ich glaub Anfang 2005) - das Spot ist vor 2 Jahren zu einen hier bekannten Sammler in die Schweiz emigriert...






das alte Team Ti hat "lebenslänglich" bei mir


----------



## shutupandride (16. Januar 2009)

ned schlechd ferr färdd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (16. Januar 2009)

in welchem puff sind bikes erlaubt?


----------



## Thorsten_F (16. Januar 2009)

He Alex, alter Lude!
Sehen wir uns mal wieder?
Calvados,Rum.......legger Rodwein


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> He Alex, alter Lude!
> Sehen wir uns mal wieder?
> Calvados,Rum.......legger Rodwein



Thorsten, alter Stutenschieber - schon wieder draussen - gehts gut?
klar, komm doch mal nach Fädd oder wir surfen mal wieder den XXX-Trail...
Wein, Weib und Gesang gibts ja gnuch...



gurkenfolie schrieb:


> in welchem puff sind bikes erlaubt?



wenn man Biker und Chef in Personalunion ist - kein Problem


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> hab ich grad beim Festplattenaufräumen gefunden:
> 
> 
> sowie mein Spot Titanium (wurde von nem Titus-Schweisser gebruzzelt) und ich (ich glaub Anfang 2005) - das Spot ist vor 2 Jahren zu einen hier bekannten Sammler in die Schweiz emigriert...



und weiter gereicht worden forumsintern

eine forenschlampe sozusagen


----------



## Thorsten_F (16. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> und weiter gereicht worden forumsintern
> 
> eine forenschlampe sozusagen



tja wie der Herr, so das Gescherr......

Alex, xxx-trail geht immer. Sag an wenn´s wieder juckt....


----------



## Hackepeter (16. Januar 2009)

Hai,
->na so furchterregend ist das Gewicht ja auch nicht.
Zitat:
Mit diesem Oversizing will man bei Bulls die Verdrehsteifigkeit des Rahmens deutlich erhöht haben. Außerhalb der Einflugschneise von Wasser und Dreck verlaufen die Züge auf der Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Das Gewicht des Chassis aus gut zu verarbeitendem 3 Al/2.5 V-Titanrohr gibt Gerrit Gaastra mit vertrauenserweckenden 1,6 Kilo an. Gewicht soll hierbei nicht das einzige Argument sein, mindestens ebenso hoch gewichtet man bei Bulls die Faktoren Dauerhaltbarkeit und die Unempfindlichkeit gegenüber Korrosion.
Das Komplettrad mit Shimano XT-Bauteilen, Maguras Einsteigerbremse Julie und Rock Shox Reba SL mit 100 Millimeter Knautschzone kommt auf etwa 10,8 Kilo. Die Ausstattung des noblen Bikes ist noch tunebar und macht es erschwinglich: Für 1999 Euro soll es noch vor Weihnachten bei den Bulls Offroad-Center-Händlern stehen. Rahmenhöhen: 47, 52 und 57 Zentimeter....
Ein paar gute Laufräder rein...ne gute Gabel dran,Vorbau ,Lenker, Sattelstütze.
->Bin jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Verfechter von Bulls ;bloß weil ich so ein Teil als Gebrauchsfahrrad  habe.
Vielleicht seh ich ja mal so ein Stück lebendig ,dann kann ja der erste Eindruck entscheidend mitreden.
Danke erstmal.
Grützii
ULF


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> eine forenschlampe sozusagen



ja, die Möhre ist durch mehr Hände als ne polnische Bordsteinschwalbe gegangen


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

Hackepeter schrieb:


> Außerhalb der Einflugschneise von Wasser und Dreck verlaufen die Züge auf der Unterseite des Oberrohrs.



und für solchen quatsch kriegen die herren designer auch noch geld

schaltzüge gehören ans unterrohr da stören sie nicht beim fahrrad tragen und sehen erst noch schöner aus .....

fahrräder kann man auch warten oder dann halt nokon oder sonstwie durchgehende hüllen verbauen 

ich bin in meiner rennfahrerkarriere soweit ich mich erinnere immer rahmen mit dem plastikteil unter dem tretlager gefahren, ich glaube nicht dass ich desswegen irgendwie schlechter gewesen wäre ....

während dem rennen/tour hatte ich nie en pronlem , nachher ab und zu einen tropfen öl aufs schaltkabel ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt ....

die fantasievolle kabelführungsgeschichte ums sitzrohr will ich garnicht erwähnen .....

zum glück hat man als käufer die wahl da zu kaufen wo man das kriegt was man will.....


obwohl da hängen noch zwei bontragerbikes die ich aber nie zum rennen fahren benutzt hab , da sind die anschläge aber wenigstens vernünftig positioniert

es gibt auch immer wieder spassvögel die am cyclocrossbike seltsame orte aussuchen um züge zu führen ....


schlussendlich ist das geschmackssache 

aber einfach so unkommentiert kann man diese aussage icht stehen lassen, vorallem da das immer wieder geschrieben wird hier

s


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Januar 2009)

@ Hackepeter:

Sorry, aber Titan kauft man einfach nicht von der Stange!
Wenn Du schon um die 2.000+ investieren willst hol Dir wenigstens einen Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen für 799 und stell es Dir gleich individuell zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> ja, die Möhre ist durch mehr Hände als ne polnische Bordsteinschwalbe gegangen



war die fox nicht fast zulange für den rahmen oder ist das nur ein perspektivenproblem .....


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Titan kauft man einfach nicht von der Stange!
> Wenn Du schon um die 2.000+ investieren willst hol Dir einen Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen für 799 und stell es Dir gleich individuell zusammen.



titan kauft man gebraucht zum stangenpreis

woher weisst du die schlauen dinge die du da schreibst eigentlich? manchmal wundert mich einfach was die leute so alles wissen, du musst nicht antworten wenn du nicht willst


----------



## Altitude (16. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> war die fox nicht fast zulange für den rahmen oder ist das nur ein perspektivenproblem .....



des hat scho gepasst, der Rahmen war nur extrem gesloped


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

das nicht, mich irritieren eher die fast waagrechten kettenstreben


s


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> titan kauft man gebraucht zum stangenpreis
> 
> woher weisst du die schlauen dinge die du da schreibst eigentlich? manchmal wundert mich einfach was die leute so alles wissen, du musst nicht antworten wenn du nicht willst



Hauptsache den dicken Max markieren... ... gähn ...
Echt peinlich. Lass einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf und achte etwas auf deinen Tonfall!

Titan ist nunmal ein Liebhabermaterial und wenn man sich schon ein entsprechendes Bike zulegt (und Titan holt man sich nunmal, damit es etwas hält und nicht nur, daß die Materialbezeichnung auf dem Rahmen steht) kann man es sich auch gleich entsprechend aufbauen.
Teurer kommt das wie im von Hackepeter angesprochenen Fall auch nicht.
Marken wie Bulls oder Wheeler springen jetzt nur auf den Zug auf, um das Prestige der Marke etwas zu fördern.
Wenn er die Julies und die Laufräder austauscht ist er auch locker bei 2500+.
Ein Zion wäre hier einfach eindeutig die bessere Wahl.
Günstiger mit besserer Ausstattung und viel individueller zugeschnitten.

Es könnte aber auch mal wieder einer zum Thema kommen und Fotos posten


----------



## singlestoph (16. Januar 2009)

ähm, 

danke



nur so zum wiederholen, falls ich das richtig verstanden hab:

Bulls ist die eigenmarke von der einkaufgemeinschaft der ZEG händler?
so ähnlich wie nakamura bei intersport?
stimmt das?

Gerrit Gaastra
ist der sohn vom Koga-Miata gründer und als Berater und Produktmanager unter anderem bei Villiger/arrow (damals kurz aber icht weil er doof war sondern irgenweranders) und ein paar andern firmen tätig, eigentümer der firma mit diesen noproblem tourenbikes, die irgendwie so wie eswirkt heissen?

überhaupt ist der herr schon ein paar jahre im buisness

so wie da gewisse herren manchmal schreiben (nicht nur der tyler) müssten die leute imbikebiz ja komplette vollidioten sein, je mehr bikes (und auch je günstigere bikes) sie verkaufen desto vollidiotischer

????

richtig?

alsooo ich bin vieleicht zu doof und habs nicht so mit logik aber sowas richtig durchdacht, zuendeformuliert und begründet ..... bitte aufschreiben, ich lern ja gerne mal was dazu

bilder (geschickter schachzug .... aber hilft auch nicht viel bitte einfach etwas freundlicher und weniger besserwisserisch nächstes mal dann muss man auch nicht mit beissender ironie dagegenhalten um es hier auszuhalten.. danke) eventuell wiederhol ich mich da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Ein Jammer, dass der Darren mir keine Gabel bauen möchte...


----------



## hardflipper (16. Januar 2009)

Die Endgeile XTR Singlespeed Kurbel am Dean ist außer mir noch wem aufgefallen?

Das wäre schon fast ein Grund für mich einen Singlespeeder aufzubauen obwohl´s mir eigentlich nichts gibt.


----------



## Hackepeter (16. Januar 2009)

Woll't halt mal 'n paar Meinungen von Fahrern,die in der Materie stecken.Die Lobhudeleien der Hersteller +Fachpresse sind ja immer nur schwer zu umgehen.
Daß mit dem Van Nicholas Zion Rahmen schau ich mir mal an.Es ist schon so,daß ich eigentlich nach 'nem guten Rahmen schiele und Ihn nach und nach aufbauen will. Leicht soll so'n CC Renner schon sein ...man wird ja nicht jünger.Aber der Carbonkram widerstrebt mir eben,weil man ja nie weiß was in dem Ding abgeht.
Also lasst Euch nicht aus der Fassung bringen wegen meines "Daccias".
Ahoi
ULF


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Januar 2009)

Ein aufgebauter Van Nicholas Zion ist hier im Forum zu sehen.
Mein Rad ist leider noch net so ganz fertig. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Rahmen sehr schön verarbeitet. 
Beim Gewicht kann er leider net so ganz mit seinen Kollegen aus Ami-Land mithalten.
Ist aber als Einstiegsdroge wunderbar geeignet!


----------



## hardflipper (16. Januar 2009)

Kommt eigentlich nur auf die persönliche Einstellung zur Sache an.

Wenn es dir nix ausmacht, dass Bulls drauf steht und der Rahmen sauber verarbeitet ist spricht eingentlich nix dagegen.

Für mich wär´s nix --> Integrierter Steuersatz, Bulls auf dem Rhamen.


----------



## singlestoph (17. Januar 2009)

eigentlich sind die rahmen wahrscheinlich ganz ok, wenn sie von linskey kommen sowieso , in taiwan werden die das wohl auch können

massenfertigung hat halt den forteil dass man den preis um 10-30% gegenüber einem einzelstück (geschätzt in der gleichen firma mit gleichem personal) drücken kann, einzelstücke aus taiwan wären auch teurer .....

wheeler (als beispiel) hat schon vor 10-15jahren teambikes und team-edition bikes aus titan gehabt, teambikes von litespeed serienbikes von sonstwo ( wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) , soooo neu ist der neuste trend also auch nicht ....

auch taiwantitanrahmen sind schöner als taiwancarbon oder alurahmen


----------



## Hackepeter (17. Januar 2009)

...->genau das mein ich auch...
Mal sehn wenn ich mal so ein Teil betrachten kann.
Der erste Eindruck halt.
Manchmal enttäuscht 'er ja auch.


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hauptsache den dicken Max markieren... ... gÃ¤hn ...
> Echt peinlich. Lass einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf und achte etwas auf deinen Tonfall!
> 
> Titan ist nunmal ein Liebhabermaterial und wenn man sich schon ein entsprechendes Bike zulegt (und Titan holt man sich nunmal, damit es etwas hÃ¤lt und nicht nur, daÃ die Materialbezeichnung auf dem Rahmen steht) kann man es sich auch gleich entsprechend aufbauen.
> ...



Willst Du uns nicht mal ein Foto von Deinem Fat Chance zeigen, dessen Neuaufbau Du schon seit langem ankÃ¼ndigst??
Respekt. Ich kenne keinen hier, der sich mit Preisen besser auskennt als Du.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2009)

Hackepeter schrieb:


> ...->genau das mein ich auch...
> Mal sehn wenn ich mal so ein Teil betrachten kann.
> Der erste Eindruck halt.
> Manchmal enttäuscht 'er ja auch.





hier darf man über kaufentscheidungen etc. palavern
 cluso hat doch den tread dafür eröffnet
 also leute ein wenig mühe und hirn einschalten danke
 nächste woche stelle ich mein neues ti fs vor


----------



## Hackepeter (17. Januar 2009)

Ist schon klar,->hätte aber den gleichen Interssentenkreis angesprochen.
Ich mach mich schon vom "Acker".
Ahoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ....
> nächste woche stelle ich mein neues ti fs vor



muss das sein...


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Januar 2009)

mal was Produktives für diesen Thread von mir:

















finde die Lynkey Stütze recht schön....


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Januar 2009)

nochwas....

ist damit nicht mal Johnny T. gefahren?


----------



## elrond (17. Januar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nochwas....
> 
> ist damit nicht mal Johnny T. gefahren?



Was ist denn mit den Schweißnähten passiert? 
Das ist ja grauenhaft, (vermutlich) schlecht geschweißt und anschließend dilletantisch verschliffen...


----------



## Rutil (18. Januar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den Schweißnähten passiert?
> Das ist ja grauenhaft, (vermutlich) schlecht geschweißt und anschließend dilletantisch verschliffen...


 
schaut übel aus, aber allemal interessant. Toll auch der Spruch am Oberrohr: 
PURE TITANIUM 
RESISTANCE WELDING

Was solls heißen? Reintitan? Oder irgendeine Verarbeitungstechnik?


----------



## MisterXT (18. Januar 2009)

Hmm, Resistance Welding: Widerstandsschweißen. So was äääähnliches gibts heute bei Rohrverbindungen: grob gesagt, +Pol auf Rohr eins, -Pol auf Rohr zwei, die aufeinander fahren, Lichtbogen zündet und verschweisst die miteinander. Ganz grob gesagt.
Kenne ich eigentlich nur von runden Rohren stumpf aufeinander aber die Naht sieht dann genauso aus. Wird z.B. bei Antriebswellen und Kardanwellen beim Töff gemacht.
Läuft da unter MBP- Schweißen. Schweißen mit magnetisch bewegtem Lichtbogen.


Bin jetzt bin ich aber noch am grübeln, wie die das mit der T- Verbindung gemacht haben.
Oder wirklich nur Spannung drauf, kurz aufsetzen und abheben, Lichtbogen zündet, aufsetzen mit Druck, verschweisst.


Seeehr interessant!


----------



## Rutil (18. Januar 2009)

Bei den Ausfallenden sieht man schon deutlich, dass die Entwicklung weitergeht. Hier mein 91er Merlin:
(Ja, ich weiss, der Plastikring gehört noch weg...)


----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2009)

ganz am Anfang (87er Merlin) waren sie sogar noch simpler...


----------



## Rutil (18. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ganz am Anfang (87er Merlin) waren sie sogar noch simpler...


 deute ich die Bohrungen an meinen richtig, dass ich da einen Gepäckträger montieren könnte? Oder Schutzbleche? Am Steg zwischen den Sitzstreben oder am oberen Ende derselben befinden sich keine weiteren Bohrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (18. Januar 2009)

ja, die sind für Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche. Ob die von Merlin oder nachträglich gemacht wurden weiss ich aber nicht. Es gibt sie mit oder ohne - bei einem Bekannten wurde das Loch direkt in die Rahmennummer gebohrt, das wird wohl eher nicht original sein.


----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2009)

Hackepeter schrieb:


> Ist schon klar,->hätte aber den gleichen Interssentenkreis angesprochen.
> Ich mach mich schon vom "Acker".
> Ahoi



Dort ist der selbe Interessentenkreis, die meisten Leut hier sind ja fähig 2-3 Klicks zu machen. 

(Auch wenn das Bulls Rad Kaffee kochen und mir meine Steuererklärung machen würde...Nein Titan und Bulls passt nicht auch in 100 Jahren nicht). 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> muss das sein...



Seh ich auch so...


----------



## Hackepeter (18. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend
 Ich bin da eher praktischer Natur.
Wenn's nur ein halbes Jahr gebaut wird ,weil es keiner haben will ist es schon ein Sammlerstück.
Aufwiedersehen
ULF


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

..... eines abends an der Weihnachtszeit philosophierten wir an der Theke im  Bikeshop und machten ein mal mehr Debatten über wie 
viel Federweg braucht man eigentlich heutzutage für  Tour /Marathons.... bla bla bla...

ich stützte mich ins gewühl der Wörter und Argumente und meinte : ach 150mm machen ja echt Spaß bergab, aber für ne tour oder auch ein Marathon sollten einfach 100/100mm genügen und ja das Gewicht bei meinem/euren All-Mountains ist ja auch verdammt viel.... willst du A. echt mit deinem 150mm fully bei 14kg auch nenn Marathon fahren???Masochist! 120/120mm Fahrwerke aus Alu sind knapp 3 kg, das ist auch nur Dreck...

CC mäßig ,nur ein Karbon rad meinte der junge K. am liebsten ein  Spezi epic oder das neue trek, das das merida 969 oder das scott spark geht auch- haben aber zuviel... alles andere siehst du selten am rennen-großes Gelächter machte sich breit unter uns "alten"

Ich dachte f... off....wie langweilig doch diese Räder eigentlich sind, technisch das maß der Dinge aber emotionell?? 
Nada- niente- nichts- rien-nothing else........

je tiefer der Abend. so gestonter der Kopf von Alkohol und anderen Substanzen und somit waren wir am punkt der pers. Emotionen , was könnte es werden mein rahmen 09 und der neue rahmen von P.

A. meinte: nein Plaste geht gar nicht bei Don, da kriegt er einen Ausschlag...und wird noch krank- wie wäre mit dem 
rm element oder das 08 turner flux oder das titus racer x oder das intense spyder fro.........das yeti.... bla bla bla 
oder lass dir von ventana einen leichten rohrsatz verbrutzeln... hast ja die Connection

T. lachte und sagte warum nicht aus Titan?, technisch zwar überflüssig aber supersexy und voll edel
klar dachte ich, doch zu teuer. z.zt, hab noch ne große Reise vor im 09

umso mehr Argumente umso schwerer der Kopf und langsamer das Hirn für die Gespräche
und am Schluß beim schlummerdrunk wusste von ihnen alle welches fully es werden soll, die Auswahl an handmade Bikes war ja da.. 
ich fühlte mich einsam auf dem weg nachhause... warum habe ich keinen 08/15 Geschmack und gebe mich mit Grossserienebikes zufrieden, 
mit dem ersparten Geld , könnte ich doch wieder mal meine liebste mit einem Weelnessweekend beglücken...

wie üblich startete ich in meiner Homebasis meinen Rechner( mein abendliches Ritual vor( manchmal auch während) dem schlafen gehen)
ne Mail aus nem  bekannten u.s Shop :SOLD OUT- 2008 TITUS FRAMES
ich war gerettet, die Kreditkarte in Reichweite...das wird's!!

einfach 




stabil 





und schön....






Aufbau folgt bald
die SID Gabel fehlt noch...




euer Don!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2009)

Warum hab ich keinen?  Ok, erst mal meinen Crosser fertig bekommen...


----------



## hardflipper (19. Januar 2009)

Ich flippe aus! Geiles Stück! 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich ein Ti-Hardtail aber jetzt bin ich wieder unschlüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .....
> und schön....
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  

Zur Krönung schieb doch bitte noch das Gewicht nach.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Zur Krönung schieb doch bitte noch das Gewicht nach.
> 
> ...


 in 15 min bin ich im shop und lege es auf die waage 

 SO 2380GRAMM INKL-DÄMPFER


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ..... eines abends an der Weihnachtszeit philosophierten wir an der Theke im  Bikeshop und machten ein mal mehr Debatten über wie
> viel Federweg braucht man eigentlich heutzutage für  Tour /Marathons.... bla bla bla...
> 
> ich stützte mich ins gewühl der Wörter und Argumente und meinte : ach 150mm machen ja echt Spaß bergab, aber für ne tour oder auch ein Marathon sollten einfach 100/100mm genügen und ja das Gewicht bei meinem/euren All-Mountains ist ja auch verdammt viel.... willst du A. echt mit deinem 150mm fully bei 14kg auch nenn Marathon fahren???Masochist! 120/120mm Fahrwerke aus Alu sind knapp 3 kg, das ist auch nur Dreck...
> ...



einfach nur Geil !!!!

was ist den das für eine Größe ?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> einfach nur Geil !!!!
> 
> was ist den das für eine Größe ?


 VON DIR HÖRE ICH DAS GERN HEINZ DANKE!!
GRÖSSE M

the seat stanchion, (DIESES QUERGESTÄNGE AM OBERROHR) HABEN NUR L UND XL


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

ich hab gleich mal bei Deinem Shop geschaut - und da ist die Abbildung ganz anders - mit so einen zusätzlichen Rohr - wird dann wohl Größe L sein

was hat denn das M  Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr und Oberrohr Länge in cm ?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> ich hab gleich mal bei Deinem Shop geschaut - und da ist die Abbildung ganz anders - mit so einen zusätzlichen Rohr - wird dann wohl Größe L sein
> 
> was hat denn das M  Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr und Oberrohr Länge in cm ?



 ja das ist grösse L im shop
mitte tretlager ende sitzrohr 47.2cm
0berrohr 59.3cm
 beides nicht genaustens gemessen


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2009)

Kommt davon, wenn man nur mit einem halben Auge...


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja das ist grösse L im shop
> mitte tretlager ende sitzrohr 47.2cm
> 0berrohr 59.3cm
> beides nicht genaustens gemessen



d.h. in L siehts dann devinitiv so aus : oder ?


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

leider ja
 beim motolite finde ich es passender....
 beim racer, na ja
 hab schon aufgebaute gesehen das störte es nicht gross aber so pur...hmmm
*gewicht 2380gramm*


----------



## De Vingard (19. Januar 2009)

...hm, wenn ich mir da die Schweissnähte anschaue...vor allem der Hinterbau erinnert mich da mit den groben Schweissnähten ein wenig an mein Trainingsrennvelo (Red Bull). Wichtig ist, dass es hält, aber schön ist anders.

Der Hauptrahmen sieht aber wohl ganz ok aus, v.a. an einem Mounti muss man ja auch nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst, da darf es ruhig auch etwas gröber sein.

Kann natürlich auch an den mässigen Bildern liegen. Aus der Ferne jedoch ein feiner Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (19. Januar 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> ...hm, wenn ich mir da die Schweissnähte anschaue...vor allem der Hinterbau erinnert mich da mit den groben Schweissnähten ein wenig an mein Trainingsrennvelo (Red Bull). Wichtig ist, dass es hält, aber schön ist anders.
> 
> Der Hauptrahmen sieht aber wohl ganz ok aus, v.a. an einem Mounti muss man ja auch nicht päpstlicher sein als der Papst, da darf es ruhig auch etwas gröber sein.
> 
> Kann natürlich auch an den mässigen Bildern liegen. Aus der Ferne jedoch ein feiner Rahmen.




Der hinterbau ist auch, wie dein Red Bull, aus Alu.  Nur das vordere Rahmendreieck ist aus Titan. 
Schöner Rahmen, auch wenn für mich persönlich zu viele Materialen (Titan, Alu, Carbon) gemixt wurden.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Der hinterbau ist auch, wie dein Red Bull, aus Alu.  Nur das vordere Rahmendreieck ist aus Titan.
> Schöner Rahmen, auch wenn für mich persönlich zu viele Materialen (Titan, Alu, Carbon) gemixt wurden.



Jason Hill von titus meinte a.d bei der einführung: wir haben versucht die besten materialien da zu plazieren wo es sinn macht....
ich bin auch kein freund von plaste....aber da macht es noch sinn denke ich...


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

ich würde den Hinterbau Weiss beschichten ( ausser die Carbonteile )
und dazu eine weisse SID WC  oder Fox100


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

der wird noch schwarz ende saison 1 ,mit  schwarzer sid .... kann weiss nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> der wird noch schwarz ende saison 1 ,mit  schwarzer sid .... kann weiss nicht mehr sehen....



auch gut - ich mach bei mir auch nur Titan uns Schwarz


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> auch gut - ich mach bei mir auch nur Titan uns Schwarz



 dein  neues ti teil verdient nur hochachtung
 du hast geschmack und das seit jahren


----------



## elrond (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> der wird noch schwarz ende saison 1 ,mit  schwarzer sid .... kann weiss nicht mehr sehen....




Dieser Weißhype geht mir auch schon lange auf die Nerven.


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> dein  neues ti teil verdient nur hochachtung
> du hast geschmack und das seit jahren



Danke


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> ich würde den Hinterbau Weiss beschichten ( ausser die Carbonteile )
> und dazu eine weisse SID WC  oder Fox100



Wie willst Du den Hinterbau beschichten, wenn CFK drin ist? Hohe Temperaturen mag das Harz nicht sehr gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wie willst Du den Hinterbau beschichten, wenn CFK drin ist? Hohe Temperaturen mag das Harz nicht sehr gern.



da gibt es ein Verfahren mit wenig Themp. - macht ASI - ich kenn mich da überhaup nicht aus


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Januar 2009)

Ahso, OK, davon hab ich noch nix gehört. Is mir nur so als Erstes in den Kopf geschossen...


----------



## daddy yo yo (19. Januar 2009)

wunderschöner rahmen, don trailo! 

wie willst du's aufbauen? bitte, lieber schwarze anbauteile, sind einfach schöner/stimmiger als silberne.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> wunderschöner rahmen, don trailo!
> 
> wie willst du's aufbauen? bitte, lieber schwarze anbauteile, sind einfach schöner/stimmiger als silberne.



 nur schwarz!!!( eigentlich mit den teilen die voher am ti ht dranwaren mit leichten erneuerungen- gabel, steuersatz,schnellspanner ) neue , leichte laufräder folgen ende jahr


----------



## daddy yo yo (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nur schwarz!!!( eigentlich mit den teilen die voher am ti ht dranwaren mit leichten erneuerungen- gabel, steuersatz,schnellspanner ) neue , leichte laufräder folgen ende jahr


wird bestimmt klasse!  ich freu mich jetzt schon auf bilder...

aber bitte die sid hier:


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Januar 2009)

auuuu mann....wie mag der nur in natura aussehen

Wunderschön! Herzliche Gratulation! GUTE WAHL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wie willst Du den Hinterbau beschichten, wenn CFK drin ist? Hohe Temperaturen mag das Harz nicht sehr gern.



Nasslackieren


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Januar 2009)

@Don Trailo
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Spaß beim Aufbau und schöne Zeiten mit dem tollen Rahmen/Bike!!! 

@hawkpower
So eins sollte auch noch in die Sammlung, oder?!!! 

@nebeljäger
Schickes Litespeed!!!


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Januar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @nebeljäger
> Schickes Litespeed!!!




nicht meines....mir persönlich würde der Titus besser gefallen
gehört einem Spanier(der auch seine Lynskey Sattelstütze verkauft...150.-)..leider falscher Durchmesser...


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> unbedingt


----------



## Altitude (19. Januar 2009)

@Don

nice toy, enjoy playing


----------



## hardflipper (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> d.h. in L siehts dann devinitiv so aus : oder ?



Vom Augenmaß her hätte ich gesagt dass der Rahmen ein XL und kein L ist?!


----------



## shutupandride (19. Januar 2009)

hey don. respekt. geiler rahmen.
denke, ich habe jetzt eine echte alternative für mein bisheriges traumfully sewanee, obwohl es nicht 100% titan ist.
zudem ist der neue sewanee durch die eckigen rohre mir doch etwas zu alulike...


----------



## hardflipper (19. Januar 2009)

Hi, irgendwo im Netz ist mir dieses Bild aufgefallen.

Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Die Ausfaller sagen mir sehr zu.


----------



## Rutil (19. Januar 2009)

@Don: Toller Rahmen, mächtige Rohre, der "Nicht-Ti-Hinterbau" wird schon technische Gründe haben. Da gabs ja schon oft Probleme. Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Vom Augenmaß her hätte ich gesagt dass der Rahmen ein XL und kein L ist?!



war heute gleich bei unserem Titus Händler

ab L gibts die Zusatzstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> VON DIR HÃRE ICH DAS GERN HEINZ DANKE!!
> 
> GRÃSSE M
> 
> the seat âstanchionâ, (DIESES QUERGESTÃNGE AM OBERROHR) HABEN NUR L UND XL


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Januar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @Don Trailo
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Spaß beim Aufbau und schöne Zeiten mit dem tollen Rahmen/Bike!!!
> 
> @hawkpower
> So eins sollte auch noch in die Sammlung, oder?!!!





Hawkpower schrieb:


> unbedingt



@hawkpower
Sag ich doch. 

Vor allem zu Ihren superschönen Serotta Titan-Carbon Fullies paßt es sicher supergut. 



Hawkpower schrieb:


> war heute gleich bei unserem Titus Händler
> 
> ab L gibts die Zusatzstrebe



Der Mann ist offenbar entscheidungsfreudig.  *hat sich sicher gleich schon ein Titus gekauft bzw. bestellt?!*


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @hawkpower
> Sag ich doch.
> 
> Vor allem zu Ihren superschönen Serotta Titan-Carbon Fullies paßt es sicher supergut.



die Setotta Ottrott sind keine Fullys - Hardtail und Rennrad


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> die Setotta Ottrott sind keine Fullys - Hardtail und Rennrad



Oh ja, das stimmt natürlich.  *uuuuuups*mein Tipp-Fehler *aber zumindest kein faux pas, oder  

Aber superschön sind sie trotzdem Ihre Serotta-Hardtails. 

Deshalb braucht es auch unbedingt ein solches Fully in Ihrer Sammlung. *vehementes Plädoyer dafür meinerseits*


----------



## cluso (19. Januar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Deshalb braucht es auch unbedingt ein solches Fully in Ihrer Sammlung. *vehementes Plädoyer dafür meinerseits*




Aber nur wenn das Hardtail seine Reise zu mir antritt. Hawk was willst auch mit so viel "Edel"metall? Das ruft nur CIA, NSA, BKA etc auf den Plan. 


(Übrigens Heinz, den Thread zum Titantreffen hast gelesen?)


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn das Hardtail seine Reise zu mir antritt. Hawk was willst auch mit so viel "Edel"metall? Das ruft nur CIA, NSA, BKA etc auf den Plan.
> 
> 
> (Übrigens Heinz, den Thread zum Titantreffen hast gelesen?)



nein wo ist der ?


----------



## zingel (19. Januar 2009)

die beiden Serottas sind der Hammer!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> nein wo ist der ?



Der meint wohl dieses Treffen. *"guckst Du"*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324282

... und da der Termin:


Don Trailo schrieb:


> SONNTAG 24.Mai 2009
> ti-treffen part 2



Für Sie ja wohl nicht allzu weite Anreise. *also nix wie hin da mit den Titan-Bikes*



zingel schrieb:


> die beiden Serottas sind der Hammer!



Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> die beiden Serottas sind der Hammer!



und ziemlich zeitlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> die beiden Serottas sind der Hammer!



Irgendwie haben die beiden guten Stücke schon etwas.

Carbon ist und bleibt dennoch faserverstärktes Plastik.

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich, sonst würde es ja langweilig.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben die beiden guten Stücke schon etwas.
> 
> Carbon ist und bleibt dennoch faserverstärktes Plastik.
> 
> Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich, sonst würde es ja langweilig.



Serottas haben immer "etwas"...


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

ja find ich auch


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Januar 2009)

Geiles Teil. Verdammt... Ich muss mir auch ein TI-Bike kaufen.


----------



## Hawkpower (19. Januar 2009)

nachdem ich das Titus von Don Trailo gesehen hab kannst Du gerne mein Sewanee haben


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Januar 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> ja find ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist Pornographie! Wann schreitet endlich die Sittenpolizei ein und beschlagnahmt die heiße Ware? 

@Don
Du musst dich mit dem Aufbau beeilen. Heinz ist bereits angefixt und hat das Titus sicher schon im Warenkorb. Denk daran, er muss nicht auf eine SID warten.... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Gz007 (20. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hi, irgendwo im Netz ist mir dieses Bild aufgefallen.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Die Ausfaller sagen mir sehr zu.



@hardflipper

anhand der Krone würde ich auf ein IF tippen.

http://ifbikes.com/

gruß


----------



## Altitude (20. Januar 2009)

Gz007 schrieb:


> @hardflipper
> 
> anhand der Krone würde ich auf ein IF tippen.
> 
> ...



die Krone ist zu stümperhaft für IF, wenn das wirklichg ein IF ist, dann durfte ein Praktikant gravieren...


----------



## hardflipper (20. Januar 2009)

Die IF Ausfaller sehen aber anders aus!? Außerdem sind die IF doch immer gestrahlt!?

Bis auf die Krone finde ich den Ausfaller einfach nur geil! (Das der Serotta der Hit ist braucht eigentlich nicht noch mal erwähnt werden )


----------



## De Vingard (20. Januar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Der hinterbau ist auch, wie dein Red Bull, aus Alu.  Nur das vordere Rahmendreieck ist aus Titan.
> Schöner Rahmen, auch wenn für mich persönlich zu viele Materialen (Titan, Alu, Carbon) gemixt wurden.


 
Dass der Hinterbau aus Alu ist, weiss ich doch. Aber die groben Schweissnähte dort waren das Erste, was mir negativ aufgefallen ist. Alu kann man auch sauberer schweissen...

...das Carbon am Hinterbau stört mich optisch überhaupt nicht, auch wenn es bei einer reinen Druckstrebe überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## subdiver (20. Januar 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> ...das Carbon am Hinterbau stört mich optisch überhaupt nicht, auch wenn es bei einer reinen Druckstrebe überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.



RM hat das Argument, dass damit Erschütterungen besser gedämpft werden.


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Januar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Serottas haben immer "etwas"...



Das ist in der Tat wahr!

Für Rahmen mit Carbon-Rohren sind die Ottrotts auch zugegebenermaßen todschick.

Tauschen würde ich dennoch nicht wollen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Januar 2009)

P.S. In der vergangenen Woche habe ich zufällig der Auslieferung eines Meivici in Blue Tint Carbon an meinen Händler beigewohnt. Das gute Stück mag ja aus technischer Sicht das absolute Nonplusultra darstellen. Eine Seele hat dieser Rahmen für mich dennoch nicht. Selbst wenn mir ein solcher aufpreisfrei angeboten würde, würde meine Wahl auf das Legend fallen.


----------



## cluso (20. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> P.S. In der vergangenen Woche habe ich zufällig der Auslieferung eines Meivici in Blue Tint Carbon an meinen Händler beigewohnt. Das gute Stück mag ja aus technischer Sicht das absolute Nonplusultra darstellen. Eine Seele hat dieser Rahmen für mich dennoch nicht. Selbst wenn mir ein solcher aufpreisfrei angeboten würde, würde meine Wahl auf das Legend fallen.





Echt? Es gibt Leute die sich diese Ding kaufen?
In wie fern technisch das Nonplusultra? Denke die Krone gebührt in diesem Bereich eher Spin, Parlee und Biber. 

Schau dir doch das "neue" Meivici AE auf der Homepage an, mir ist gestern ganz übel geworden als ich die Bilder gesehen hab.

Aber jetzt wieder Bilder. Lasst uns das im Parallel-Thread ausdiskutieren.


Die Krone auf dem Ausfallende erinnert mich ein wenig an Agresti, aber der macht ja soweit ich weiß kein Titan.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hi, irgendwo im Netz ist mir dieses Bild aufgefallen.
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Die Ausfaller sagen mir sehr zu.



Agresti? Deren Krone sieht so ähnlich aus. Wusste nur nicht, dass die auch Titan machen...

Edit: Cluso war schneller . Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass auf deren alter HP Titan zumindest mal in nem Nebensatz erwähnt wurde.

@Don: Genialer Rahmen. Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit. Wenn ich die Blowout-Preise bei Jenson sehe wünsche ich mir, ich hätte mit dem Fully-Neukauf noch gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Januar 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Dass der Hinterbau aus Alu ist, weiss ich doch. Aber die groben Schweissnähte dort waren das Erste, was mir negativ aufgefallen ist. Alu kann man auch sauberer schweissen...
> 
> ...das Carbon am Hinterbau stört mich optisch überhaupt nicht, auch wenn es bei einer reinen Druckstrebe überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.



das stimmt ventana zeigt was möglich ist mit alu.....
wegen sinn und unsinn können wir im anderen tread plaudern....


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Januar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wieder Bilder. Lasst uns das im Parallel-Thread ausdiskutieren.



Stimmt, Galerie ist Galerie - auch wenn die Trennung von Bildern und Gesprächen der Sache sicherlich nicht immer zuträglich ist...

Ich melde mich drüben.


----------



## cave (20. Januar 2009)

hallo hawkpower,
ist das eine tune kurbel an dem hardtail


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Januar 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Das ist Pornographie! Wann schreitet endlich die Sittenpolizei ein und beschlagnahmt die heiße Ware?
> 
> @Don
> Du musst dich mit dem Aufbau beeilen. Heinz ist bereits angefixt und hat das Titus sicher schon im Warenkorb. Denk daran, er muss nicht auf eine SID warten....
> ...



Ja, genau!!! 

Das "Zeug" von Don Trailo und Hawkpower ist so extrem ästhetisch, dass man weniger ins Museum etc. gehen muß.  *grosses Kino*

@don trailo
Mach doch mal mehr Fotos aus verschiedenen Perspektiven und von den Details von dem Klasse-Titus-Rahmen, bitte schön!!! *DANKE*

Weitermachen Ihr zwei.


----------



## Dynatechrider (20. Januar 2009)

Ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## versus (20. Januar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Ich will Bilder sehen



sorry, aber das haut mich irgendwie nicht um. der rahmen nicht und der aufbau schon gar nicht.

meine meinung.


----------



## Hawkpower (20. Januar 2009)

cave schrieb:


> hallo hawkpower,
> ist das eine tune kurbel an dem hardtail



ja tune sixpack


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Januar 2009)

hallo liebe Titangemeinde,

falls jemand von euch Interesse an einem Moots ybb - 18 Zoll - canti only - Rahmen hat bitte mal melden. Ein Kumpel von mir möchte seinen verkaufen. Der Rahmen ist bei Moots generalüberholt worden. Neue Decals - Oberflächenbehandlung und neues Federelement. Er will VB 1600.- haben. Einfach bei mir melden. Er selbst ist hier im Forum nicht aktiv. Ich greife ihm da etwas unter die Arme. Der Rahmen wäre dann auch in Frankfurt Main zu besichtigen. Fotos würden direkt über den Verkäufer laufen.


----------



## hardflipper (21. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sorry, aber das haut mich irgendwie nicht um. der rahmen nicht und der aufbau schon gar nicht.
> 
> meine meinung.



Vor allem macht man grundsätzlich nie aber auch wirklich nieeeeeeeeemals Bilder mit Satteltaschen dran!!!

Das ist das übelste Foul! Sofort rote Karte! Das Rad könnte gut sein, aber einige Details machen es zunichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Januar 2009)

verkäufe im anderen fred!! und bitte reale preise


----------



## Affekopp (21. Januar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Er will VB 1600.-





.


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Januar 2009)

nicht ich will VB 1600.- haben sondern er. Wo liegt denn ein realer Preis?

werde den Rahmen dann im bikemarkt einstellen. danke kai


----------



## cluso (21. Januar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> nicht ich will VB 1600.- haben sondern er. Wo liegt denn ein realer Preis?
> 
> werde den Rahmen dann im bikemarkt einstellen. danke kai



Ähm...würde sagen Preis auf jeden Fall dreistellig...


----------



## Altitude (21. Januar 2009)

hab grad mim Mackro meine Dauerbaustelle abgelichtet:


----------



## Dynatechrider (21. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sorry, aber das haut mich irgendwie nicht um. der rahmen nicht und der aufbau schon gar nicht.
> 
> meine meinung.



Mir ging es nur darum Euch daran zu erinnern auch einmal wieder ein Paar Bilder einzustellen und nicht NUR zu zu diskutieren, da es sich hierbei um eine Galerie handelt.

@hardflipper, sorry das ich kein Bild im kosmetisch einwandfreien Zustand eingestellt habe, die gelbe Karte hätte doch auch gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Januar 2009)

@Altitude
Super Bike. *nicht "nur" weil es ein Marin ist, sondern wegen des 'schönen', farblich abgestimmten Decals auf dem Oberrohr   *

Die "gerade" Gabel sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## hardflipper (22. Januar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur darum Euch daran zu erinnern auch einmal wieder ein Paar Bilder einzustellen und nicht NUR zu zu diskutieren, da es sich hierbei um eine Galerie handelt.
> 
> @hardflipper, sorry das ich kein Bild im kosmetisch einwandfreien Zustand eingestellt habe, die gelbe Karte hätte doch auch gereicht.



Da bin ich erbahmungslos


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Da bin ich erbahmungslos


 und zurecht, denn in dieser gallerie darf man sich schon ein wenig bemühen sein ross in szene zu setzen, nein wir erwarten keine profishots, dioch ein wenig auge.


----------



## cluso (22. Januar 2009)

Alti,

gefällt mir richtig gut das Bike, vorallem weil es benutzt und gefahren aussieht. 

Wie heißt es im Mode-Deutsch: Vintage-Look?


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> meine Dauerbaustelle



Mir persönlich erscheint ja offen gestanden die Kettenspannung als zu gering, aber sonst...


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Wie heißt es im Mode-Deutsch: Vintage-Look?



RAT-STYLE trifft es wohl eher...  



Blumenthal schrieb:


> Mir persönlich erscheint ja offen gestanden die Kettenspannung als zu gering, aber sonst...



echt, meinst Du wirklich? 

(das 16er Boone-Ritzel ist heut mit der Post gekommen - dann gibts auch wieder Spannung auf der Kette)


----------



## dertutnix (22. Januar 2009)

alti, da ist zweifelsohne der falsche flachmann drin... rum wie immer?


----------



## Altitude (22. Januar 2009)

dertutnix schrieb:


> alti, da ist zweifelsohne der falsche flachmann drin...



des "Bier-Club Graffl" ist mir doch kaputtgegangen...



dertutnix schrieb:


> rum wie immer?



türlich


----------



## dertutnix (22. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> des "Bier-Club Graffl" ist mir doch kaputtgegangen...



na dann weiß ich doch jetzt endlich, wie ich mich revangieren kann


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2009)

was macht ein Mountainbiker, der bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wg. ner Erkältung nicht biken darf? - natürlich Räder putzen und dann ein paar Foddos davon machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2009)

welcome to the club
sieht gut aus dein marin

 hab gestern auch 2std mein TITUS Ht geputzt: zitat meiner frau: _wenn du nur das badezimmer mit dieser leidenschaft säubern würdest...._


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> : _wenn du nur das badezimmer mit dieser leidenschaft säubern würdest...._



...so nen Spruch in der Art hab ich heut auch schon gehört


----------



## Thorsten_F (24. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...so nen Spruch in der Art hab ich heut auch schon gehört



von Tobi?


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2009)

Is doch immer dasselbe mit den Weibsbildern


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2009)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> von Tobi?



No


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

habe heute auch mal zwei bilder auf tour gemacht. geändert hat sich nur der winter lrs mit dicker bereifung - statt der crossmax habe ich crossrocs mit nobby nic 2.25 tubeless aufgezogen. ich bitte die handyfotos nachzusehen:









demnächst gibt es noch ein kleines update der lenkzone und dann ist es fertig.


----------



## Rutil (24. Januar 2009)

fein, fein. Gut, dass der Hinterreifen reinpasst. Da sind manche 90er Jahre Bikes ja etwas "kleinlich". 
Welches Update Lenkzone? Syncros ist doch nett...


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2009)

synchros hat doch jeder, das biedere zeux


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Januar 2009)

@altitudes marin

diese Nähte hat ein Mikrochirurg gezogen....sowas von fein

@versus gt
gibts einen Rahmen mit mehr wiedererkennungspotential?

....
Traumgeräte die ihr da durch die Pampa bewegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> fein, fein. Gut, dass der Hinterreifen reinpasst. Da sind manche 90er Jahre Bikes ja etwas "kleinlich".
> Welches Update Lenkzone? Syncros ist doch nett...



der nn passt gerade so rein (5mm platz auf jeder seite). habe die ersten km permanent gelauscht, ob nicht doch ein hobelndes geräusch von hinten auftritt.

es wird ein zur stütze passender tune vorbau dran kommen und hoffentlich noch ein bontrager/titec ti-lenker der momentan noch an einem polierten zaskar in einem zürcher radladen verschraubt ist und da gar nicht dran passt, gell stoph?

@nebeljäger: danke! darum komme ich eben auch nicht so recht los von GT ;-)


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2009)

den lenker hab ich schon so nem komischen gt sammler versprochen

...


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> den lenker hab ich schon so nem komischen gt sammler versprochen
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2009)

feines teil echt
und die gabel passt perfekt
 nimms mit im mai gelle!!


----------



## omega1848 (25. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> was macht ein Mountainbiker, der bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wg. ner Erkältung nicht biken darf? - natürlich Räder putzen und dann ein paar Foddos davon machen:



Hi,
was für eine Rahmengröße ist das denn? Und wie groß bist du?
Finde den Marin Rahmen recht schön, wäre mal wegen der passenden Rahmengröße interessant!
Danke und Grüße
Olli


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> feines teil echt
> und die gabel passt perfekt
> nimms mit im mai gelle!!



danke!
klar kommt es mit. so ich (evtl. neben dem kona) platz habe, kommen beide mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (25. Januar 2009)

Ich trau mich dann auch mal.. 
Auch wenn das Rad noch nicht fertig ist,musste ich bei dem Wetter heute mal eine Runde drehen.. 



Das Vorderrad ist nur provisorisch drin. Bei der Gabel ist auch noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen.. Gewicht mit Eggbeatern 10,38kg


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön geworden, nur die klobigen DX Pedalen passen irgendwie nicht.
Was ist das denn für ein Vorderrad?


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. Januar 2009)

Die Pedalen waren auch nur für die Ausfahrt heute.. Normal sind Eggbeater dran.. 
Das ist ein A-Class Laufrad aus nem alten 2Danger Teamrad.. 
Bin vorher ne Lefty gefahren.. Deswegen habe ich noch kein passendes VR..


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir  Bei Christoph gekauft?


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. Januar 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Gefällt mir  Bei Christoph gekauft?



Ja,den Rahmen. Und bei Schaltwerk & Umwerfer war er auch am günstigsten..

Ich hoffe er macht mir noch nen guten Preis bei den benötigten Hope-Naben..


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2009)

Normal schon. Meine kommen von da. Ansonsten  aus England holen  Wenn du einen Satz brauchst, lohnt sich das!


----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2009)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was für eine Rahmengröße ist das denn? Und wie groß bist du?



Rahmengrösse ist XL (20,5 Zoll) - ich bin 1,89 gross


----------



## fontu (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr davon ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200300402636

Gruß
Fontu


----------



## DEAN48 (25. Januar 2009)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

mit anderer gabel und xtr schaltwerk gäbe es von mir 10 punkte!
ich finde girvins leider uh grusig, wie der schweizer zu sagen pflegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> mit anderer gabel und xtr schaltwerk gäbe es von mir 10 punkte!
> ich finde girvins leider uh grusig, wie der schweizer zu sagen pflegt...



 genau uh grussig da teili(federgable)
 ansonsten  mag ich *DEAN*


----------



## singlestoph (25. Januar 2009)

gruusig mindestens wenn nicht mi 3+us


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> gruusig mindestens wenn nicht mi 3+us



man lernt ja nie aus 

wo warst du denn heute?


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2009)

abers *GIRVIN*gelb passt so gut zum *DEAN** A*



so urschiach(wie die Ösis zu sagen pflegen) is a wieder net...

könnts euch noch an das Ti Serotta mit der Girvin in einem Bikemagazin Test erinnern....cool....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> habe heute auch mal zwei bilder auf tour gemacht. geändert hat sich nur der winter lrs mit dicker bereifung - statt der crossmax habe ich crossrocs mit nobby nic 2.25 tubeless aufgezogen. ich bitte die handyfotos nachzusehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Handyfoto???? Was hast für ein Handy? Canon Eos 400


----------



## Dynatechrider (25. Januar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> gruusig mindestens wenn nicht mi 3+us



Wie war das? Syncros hat doch jeder. Jetzt verbaut endlich mal jemand ne Gabel die nicht jeder hat und schon ist es auch wieder nicht recht. Ich finde das Dean echt gut, ist hald schon etwas speziell, aber waren die Titanliebhaber bis zur neuen hype nicht alle Individualisten? Cooler Classic Aufbau


----------



## hoeckle (25. Januar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Handyfoto???? Was hast für ein Handy? Canon Eos 400


 

guckst du exif-daten.....


se k800i!

und ne canon kommt da wohl nicht mehr ins haus....

@dean

ich mag die bunten deans echt gerne. auch die girvins, wenn sie nur optisch nicht so schwer wären...

schönes rad


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> k800i!



stimmt!



hoeckle schrieb:


> und ne canon kommt da wohl nicht mehr ins haus....



stimmt auch


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2009)

@DEAN48:
Glückwunsch, klasse Rad. Und die Gabel passt doch auch gut, sowas hat man eben Mitte der 90er (woher wahrscheinlich auch der Rahmen stammt) gefahren, vielleicht aber würde eine ControlTech Lawwill -farblich- noch besser passen. Zudem hast Du da eine geile Sammlung am Start. Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Januar 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Jürgen



Geil! Ich kann nicht sagen warum, aber DEANs sind geil. Einfach seltener als Moots und Merlin. 
Ein XTR Schaltwerk wäre echt schön, und die Reifenaufschrift übers Ventil!
Zwei Farben aus dem DEAN-Schriftzug sind ja schon aufgegriffen: Gelb an der Gabel, Blau an den Schnellspannern. Wenn jetzt noch Rot und Grün auftauchen würden (etwa an der Sattelklemme und den Kettenblattschrauben, oder gar 4 verschiedene Kettenblattschrauben!?) das wäre cool.


----------



## fontu (25. Januar 2009)

Kann mir niemand was zu dem Rahmen sagen ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200300402636&category=81680&sspagename=rvi:1:1v_


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Januar 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


>



Erlaubt ist, (meistens) was gefällt. Aber mir gefällt die Gabel an dem tollen Rahmen auch nicht.  Z.B. 'ne olle blaue SID gefiele mir vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel besser und sonst vllt. die DEAN-Farben an Details aufgreifen. Oder z.B. die rote White Gabel vom Mongoose ans Dean; die Girvin ans Mongoose. ach was, am besten gefiele mir eine Titan-Starrgabel, möglichst eine Straightfork mit Federgabelgeometrie.

P.S.: Tolle Retro-Bikesammlung!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Januar 2009)

Ich nehme stark an, dass derjenige, der die Girvin montiert und fährt, wirklich davon überzeugt ist. 
Rein optisch wäre eine Ur-SID natürlich wunderschön!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich nehme stark an, dass derjenige, der die Girvin montiert und fährt, wirklich davon überzeugt ist.
> Rein optisch wäre eine Ur-SID natürlich wunderschön!



Ur-SID: GENAU!!!  *volle Zustimmung*

Wir können (ja kollektiv versuchen) ihn von der Girvin abzubringen.


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2009)

fontu schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand was zu dem Rahmen sagen ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200300402636&category=81680&sspagename=rvi:1:1v_



Doch, das Bild ist ja verheerend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fontu (26. Januar 2009)

und sonst ?


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2009)

fontu schrieb:


> und sonst ?



frag hier nach!für das!! Punkt!


----------



## IF006TD517 (26. Januar 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


>



@ DEAN48

nur um meine zweifel aus dem weg zu räumen... welches model  bzw. jahrgang / rahmennummer wären interessant, da ich an einem DEAN noch nie die ausfaller von TST/Kona gesehen habe sondern nur breezer's und erst seit 2006? die modular/slider

mein 2001 dean scout hatte zwar noch das dreieck (kein monostay) aber  breezer drop outs...

gruß (entschuldige meine neugier)


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


>




was mir eher Sorgen macht it die laaaaaaaaaaange Sattelstütze - ist da noch gnuch Rest im Rahmen?

das SRAM 9.0SL Schaltwerk passt - leicht und präzise - muss nicht immer XTR sein...

und an der Girvin schieden sich schon immer die Geister...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Januar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> das SRAM 9.0SL Schaltwerk passt - leicht und präzise - muss nicht immer XTR sein...



Das mußte einfach mal gesagt werden. Dieses sonst vorherrschende XTR-Schaltwerk-Einerlei finde ich auch nicht gerade spannend.


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Januar 2009)

Mountain Goat - Ti Goat

made by Lynskey


----------



## drinkandbike (27. Januar 2009)

@nebeljä[email protected]

Aufkleber von der Pacegabel [wenns eine ist??] und den Felgen runter! Sonst


----------



## damonsta (27. Januar 2009)

Der Rahmen ist geil, der Aufbau eher nicht so.


----------



## cluso (27. Januar 2009)

@Nebeljäger

Gefällt mir nicht unbedingt.

Lynsky sollte vielleicht auch mal sein Vermarktungskonzept etwas überarbeiten.

"Jede" Firma lässt bei denen fertigen, wundert mich nicht das die eigene Marke (zumindest bei mir) etwas darunter leidet. 

Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2009)

@nebeljäger

Das sind doch zwei verschiedene Rahmen, oder? Das Komplettbike ist ein 29er mit konventionellen Ausfallenden und geteilten Sitzstreben (die Gabel ist wohl eine White). Der nackte Rahmen ist wohl ein SS- oder Rohloff-Rahmen mit Monostay. 

Ist alles Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich hat Monostay noch nie sonderlich gefallen und statt Slider-Dropouts hätte ich auch lieber ein EBB. Deshalb gefällt mir das Komplettbike deutlich besser, als der nackte Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (27. Januar 2009)

mir gefällt der Monostay, und die Ätzungen recht gut...sonst geh ich einer Meinung mit dir.

Für mich ist Mountain Goat halt noch immer ein wenig in meinem Oldie Hinterkopf, und der Name wurde durch ein Projekt das amerikanische Rahmenbauer retten soll wieder auferlebt....

nun ja obs Sycip(für den Stahlbau bei MG) oder Lynskey(für die Ti's) notwendig haben gerettet zu werden....

edit: für den Aufbau kann ich nichts...sind nicht meine 

stimmt, 2 verschiedene Rahmen. 

Alles nur zur Diskussion von Firstflightbikes geklaut...


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Januar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @nebeljä[email protected]
> 
> Aufkleber von der Pacegabel [wenns eine ist??] und den Felgen runter! Sonst


hast du wieder getrunken? 

im ernst, den aufbau finde ich ziemlich daneben. gabel ist eine white bros. rock solid rigid.


----------



## drinkandbike (27. Januar 2009)

@daddy yo [email protected]

noch nicht..bin auf der Arbeit! 

Na ja Spacer noch gegen schwarze getauscht - Sattelstütze gewechselt - Reifen gehören auch gewechselt. Ich bin hier nicht da um das Bike in den Boden zu stampfen. Ist ja möglicherweise eine erste Ausbaustufe.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist geil, der Aufbau eher nicht so.



genau


----------



## hoeckle (27. Januar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt find ich das goat total hässlich! und dabei hätte ein ti-wtr so viel potenzial, wenns nicht optisch so ne arge dj geometrie spazierenfahren würde und dann auch noch 29er, pfuibäh........ 

aber schön gemacht ist er ja....

sry, da bin ich wohl zu konservativ....


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist geil, der Aufbau eher nicht so.



Jo!

Aber ich steh auch auf Monostay Hinterbauten 








P.S.: Der Aufbau vom 2. nähert sich der Vollendung


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Januar 2009)

Alleine das Unterrohr des Goat Rahmens ist zum davonlaufen. 
Der DK Hinterbau rockt natürlich!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Alleine das Unterrohr des Goat Rahmens ist zum davonlaufen.



Aber hallo...


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin kein Freund der "Lynskey-Delle"...
...und bin heilfroh, dass mein Rahmen die nicht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Alleine das Unterrohr des Goat Rahmens ist zum davonlaufen. !!



stimmt ist mir nun aufgefallen
habe die  gestrahlten pannels finde ich sehr schön gemacht...
aber eben wie cluso schon sagte
die brothers brutzeln ja auch für alle z.zt, scheint ja echt ne grosse bude zu sein.....................


----------



## 950supermoto (28. Januar 2009)

Grüezi miteinander

Hier mein Owl Hollow (Steht zum Verkauf):





Happy trails


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein IS-Ausfallende. Man braucht halt nur einen passenden Bremssattel. Ich habe aus diesem Grund auf Maguras Marta SL zurückgegriffen, die es 2008 noch in IS-Ausführung gab.



Ich habe gestern zufällig ein passendes Detail-Foto meines bisherigen Serotta TiMax - leider noch ohne Titanschrauben - auf meiner Festplatte gefunden...


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern zufällig ein passendes Detail-Foto meines bisherigen Serotta TiMax - leider noch ohne Titanschrauben - auf meiner Festplatte gefunden...



kannst mit den grauslichen Zeugs nicht endlich aufhörn....

die Dinger sind so unerschwinglich das es an physische Grausamkeit grenzt solche Bilder einzustellen


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

@nebeljäger: Es war selbstverständlich nicht meine Absicht, Dir Unbehagen zu bereiten. 

Das gute Stück hat mich in der vergangenen Woche wegen eines technischen Problems verlassen... *schnüff*   Sein Nachfolger ist aber glücklicherweise schon bei meinem Händler eingetroffen. Wenn alles klappt sollte einer Abholung Ende nächster Woche nichts entgegenstehen. Vor der Veröffentlichung von Bildern werde ich Dich sehr gerne um die Erteilung einer entsprechenden Erlaubnis ersuchen...


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2009)

.........restteile da ,
dieses wochenende wird geschraubt( falls ich wieder fit bin) "röchel hust"
@blumental, die sind ja superschön( die ausfaller)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2009)

Was ein Glück ists die DT nicht geworden!


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was ein Glück ists die DT nicht geworden!


 ja das ging gar nicht........


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja das ging gar nicht........



Genau, die Plaste am Hinterbau geht bei Dir ja noch gerade so ohne allergische Reaktionen durch 

Sehr schön mit der schwarzen SID, freu mich schon auf den kompletten Aufbau (und gute Besserung! Mit gelbem Schein schraubt sich's gleich doppelt so gut...)!


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .........restteile da



Fein, fein...  

Die DT-Gabel hätte sicherlich schlechter gepasst.




Don Trailo schrieb:


> die sind ja superschön( die ausfaller)



Yep, in Sachen Ausfaller macht Serotta so schnell keiner etwas vor...


----------



## cluso (28. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: Es war selbstverständlich nicht meine Absicht, Dir Unbehagen zu bereiten.
> 
> Das gute Stück hat mich in der vergangenen *Woche wegen eines technischen Problems verlassen...* *schnüff*   Sein Nachfolger ist aber glücklicherweise schon bei meinem Händler eingetroffen. Wenn alles klappt sollte einer Abholung Ende nächster Woche nichts entgegenstehen. Vor der Veröffentlichung von Bildern werde ich Dich sehr gerne um die Erteilung einer entsprechenden Erlaubnis ersuchen...



Ja wie?

Details?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Januar 2009)

don Trailo schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende Wird Geschraubt( Falls Ich Wieder Fit Bin) "röchel Hust"



Gute Besserung von mir und sicher auch uns allen!!! *und nicht nur weil wir neue Fotos sehen wollen  *


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Gute Besserung von mir und sicher auch uns allen!!! *und nicht nur weil wir neue Fotos sehen wollen  *



Stimmt, den Genesungswünschen schließe ich mich sehr gerne an!

@cluso: Ich schicke Dir gleich eine PN!


----------



## Altitude (28. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> "röchel hust"



Alter, ich fühl mit Dir - mir gehts net besser...

was isn das für ein Steuersatz - da würde sich ein Christian König besser machen, oder?


----------



## zingel (28. Januar 2009)

Hope?


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Hope?


 genau 
hat mir meine frau geschenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tifreak (28. Januar 2009)

Ähhmm, Blumenthal

So streng geheimer Scheiss , den man nicht im Forum verbreiten darf???

Würd mich doch auch interessieren, weshalb so ein Serotta ersetzt werden muss

Gruss und weg  Tom


----------



## Altitude (28. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> genau
> hat mir meine frau geschenkt



...hab nix gesagt


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

tifreak schrieb:


> streng geheimer Scheiss , den man nicht im Forum verbreiten darf?



Keineswegs. Ich wollte nur nicht wieder einen Rüffel dafür kassieren, dass ich den Galerie-Charakter dieses Fadens nicht respektiere... 

Die Sattelstütze meines Serotta TiMax ließ sich leider nicht dazu überreden, in der eingestellten Position zu verweilen. Ich habe diesbezüglich vor einiger Zeit auch hier im Form mal einen Thread gestartet. Zunächst stand die Sattelstütze im Verdacht, für das Problem verantwortlich zu sein. Dummerweise stellte sich allerdings heraus, dass dies nicht der Fall ist...


----------



## Altitude (28. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Keineswegs. Ich wollte nur nicht wieder einen Rüffel dafür kassieren, dass ich den Galerie-Charakter dieses Fadens nicht respektiere...



_*Rüffelmodus an*

respektiere endlich den Galerie-Charakter

*Rüffelmodus aus*_

Tschuldigung - die Stimmen haben es mir befohlen


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab's geahnt... *schuldbewusst schaut*


----------



## daddy yo yo (28. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>


das ding wird sicher traumhaft! 

bzgl. steuersatz: der hope ist ja auch gut, noch dazu, wenn er von deiner frau ist. aber n king passt immer. bloß, welcher?


----------



## moe 11 (28. Januar 2009)

eindeutig der mit der dunklen schrift.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2009)

IMHO muss es nicht immer King sein...


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Januar 2009)

Beim Hope paßt doch sowohl die Schriftart wie auch das Kantige etwas besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Januar 2009)

Das nenn ich mal meckern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2009)

Diese billigen Alusteuersätze!


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Januar 2009)

mein fuhrpark freut sich mal einen nicht king zu haben


----------



## Fezzä__ (28. Januar 2009)

@Don: Du machst das richtige  freue mich schon auf deinen Aufbau!

@all: hätte die Möglichkeit, ev eine Pace RC31 an mein Bike zu bauen, was eigentlich zu Carbonteilen wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze-Sattel passen sollte. Was meint Ihr zu dem Vorhaben? 

Das Bike sieht NOCH so aus:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Januar 2009)

Ich check nicht, warum Acros so ein Schattendasein fristet. 
Klar haben sie nicht den Ruf eines König, aber sie sind hochwertig, sehen gut aus und kommen noch dazu aus deutschen Landen. Ich hab noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit Acros Steuersätzen gemacht.


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: Es war selbstverständlich nicht meine Absicht, Dir Unbehagen zu bereiten. ...



Hr. Blumental sie scherzen..., mein "unbehagen" diesbezüglich äussert sich meist in lauten gestöhne, das, am falschen Locus aufgeführt, nicht unbedingt für gute Manieren zeugt....
------------
die Menge incl. ich warten gespannt auf deine Bilder vom "neuen"(Steigerung gibts ja keine...oder doch?)

PS: mit der Sattelstütze meines "stählernen" kann ich mit rein und rausziehen etw. vorhandenes Wasser aus dem Rahmen pusten, dafür ist doch Serotta bekannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (28. Januar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich check nicht, warum Acros so ein Schattendasein fristet.



der Spruch könnte von mir kommen....die Dinger laufen smoother als der King


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Januar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> warten gespannt auf deine Bilder vom "neuen"



Ich werde diese so bald wie möglich anfertigen und hier zugänglich machen... 

Wenn doch mein fotografisches Geschick nur etwas ausgeprägter wäre...


----------



## DEAN48 (28. Januar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> abers *GIRVIN*gelb passt so gut zum *DEAN** A*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

das Foto von dem Serotta mit der Girvin war damals die Initialzündung für den Aufbau. Das Rad ist übrigens keine Retro-Aufbau sondern nur im Laufe von mittlerweile 13 Jahren zum Retro-Aufbau geworden. Der Rahmen wurde 1995 als Auslaufmodell in den USA erworben und 1996 mit der kompl. XTR-Gruppe aufgebaut. Schaltwerk, Bremshebel und Drehgriffe wurden ca. 1,5 Jahre danach gegen SRAM 9.0 SL ausgetauscht, da  mir die Schaltung von der Funktion besser liegt, als die XTR-Schalthebel.
Die GIRVIN-Gabel ist optisch sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig und stößt vielfach auf Ablehnung, nur von der Steifigkeit und Wartungsarmut her, ist sie der Ur-SID um Längen überlegen.
Da ich aber vor einiger Zeit eine originale gerade DEAN-Starrgabel von 1994 bekommen habe, steht demnächst der Umbau an.



IF006TD517 schrieb:


> @ DEAN48
> 
> nur um meine zweifel aus dem weg zu räumen... welches model  bzw. jahrgang / rahmennummer wären interessant, da ich an einem DEAN noch nie die ausfaller von TST/Kona gesehen habe sondern nur breezer's und erst seit 2006? die modular/slider
> 
> ...



Rahmen-Nr. und Foto von den Ausfaller folgen noch.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Januar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> der Spruch könnte von mir kommen....die Dinger laufen smoother als der King



... jetzt kann es jeder lesen!  *@nebeljäger: war doch sicher in Deinem Sinn  *

Na egal: Das langweilige Chris King- & XTR-Einerlei an zu vielen Bikes kann ich jedenfalls eigentlich nicht mehr sehen.  *das wollte und mußte ich Euch mal mitteilen  * 

Bei soviel Geld was manche in Ihre Bikes stecken, da kann man gefälligst auch eine individuelle, ästhetisch ansprechende Teilekombi erwarten, die Emotionen erweckt oder etwa nicht, hm?!!! 

Also, allein deshalb hat Don Trailo die bessere Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## damonsta (28. Januar 2009)

Sie wurde ihm abgenommen. Er selbst hätte sicher einen King Ti verbaut, * NICHT WAHR?*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sie wurde ihm abgenommen. Er selbst hätte sicher einen King Ti verbaut, * NICHT WAHR?*



... den würde ich gnädiger Weise gerade noch so durchgehen lassen!  *is schließlich TI*


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Sie wurde ihm abgenommen. Er selbst hätte sicher einen King Ti verbaut, * NICHT WAHR?*



nein boris hätte ich nicht.... einen king ti würde ich an einem schönen gelöteten 953 rohr (kommt im 2011) verbauen


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2009)

Fezzä schrieb:


> @Don: Du machst das richtige  freue mich schon auf deinen Aufbau!
> 
> @all: hätte die Möglichkeit, ev eine Pace RC31 an mein Bike zu bauen, was eigentlich zu Carbonteilen wie Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze-Sattel passen sollte. Was meint Ihr zu dem Vorhaben?
> 
> ...


 gute idee sieht mit pace  eleganter aus


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nein boris hätte ich nicht.... einen king ti würde ich an *einem schönen gelöteten 953 rohr (kommt im 2011)* verbauen




 ich hasse dich! 




flo


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ich hasse dich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2009)




----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Januar 2009)

@Don Trailo: Welchen Hersteller hast Du denn für dieses Projekt ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Januar 2009)

Engin, Sycip, oder was auch immer, es wird bestimmt gut und edel werden 
Der Don macht das schon 
Sollten das aber in den Laberthread verlegen...


----------



## elrond (30. Januar 2009)

In einem anderen Forum entdeckt:
Sche;ß Plastik und Alu - Titan rockt!























man weiß nicht ob man  oder  soll ...


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Januar 2009)

Heattreated??


----------



## shutupandride (30. Januar 2009)

welcher arsch macht denn sowas und wofür.
der arme 7.


----------



## Carcassonne (31. Januar 2009)

Sieht aus, wie die Installation eines Künstlers auf der Documenta.
Fehlt noch 'ne alte Leber- und Blutwurst dazwischen, dann könnte  es sogar von Joseph Beuys sein.


----------



## forest warrior (31. Januar 2009)

...wollte wahrscheinlich den faservolumgehalt seiner plaste am ti bestimmen. hat dem 7 wohl gar nix gemacht 

so oder so, der kuenstlerische wert ist klasse!

ride on


----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Januar 2009)

Da ist bei jemandem die Bude abgefackelt und es muss sau heiß gewesen sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (31. Januar 2009)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Da ist bei jemandem die Bude abgefackelt und es muss sau heiß gewesen sein....



2000 grad schrieb der ersteller im us thread


----------



## Sateless (31. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 2000 grad schrieb der ersteller im us thread



hoffentlich nur °F


----------



## CSB (31. Januar 2009)

Definitiv nur °F

Kann bitte jemand den Link zum Forum posten?


----------



## forest warrior (31. Januar 2009)

link waere echt toll.
das waren keine 500°C - die kohle zerfaellt sonst. und ti macht bei ca 1650 auch schlapp. wenn 2000°C, dann nur fuer eine sehr kurze zeit. glaube aber nicht das die kohle das ueberleben wuerde, bzw das die matrix schoen auskokelt und die fasern ganz bleiben. das ist ein relativ schmales fenster.

ride on


----------



## Bassi.s (31. Januar 2009)

Ist sicherlich gute Werbung, ob gewollt oder nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Januar 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> Definitiv nur °F
> 
> Kann bitte jemand den Link zum Forum posten?



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3233518621/in/photostream/

forum finde ich gerade nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (31. Januar 2009)

Naja, 500Grad glaube ich nicht, dann wäre die Alukurbel nicht in sich zusammen geschmolzen....


----------



## forest warrior (31. Januar 2009)

..aha, da hatte es mal noch alu dran 
hast recht, dann muessten es also mind 650°C gewesen sein.....
strub. die kohle sollte dann eigentlich zerfallen. v.a. wenn das teil tatsaechlich aus einem hausbrand stammt und es nach dem verkokeln erschuetterungen ausgesetzt war. oder hat der das vielleicht gerade nach dem feuer, so wie s dortlag, geknipst?.....however 

ride on


----------



## drinkandbike (31. Januar 2009)

ich möchte von euch wieder mal Bilder von Bikes sehen!!!!!! Egal wieviel Hitze da war...und überhaupt ist ja eine Gallerie!!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (31. Januar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ...und überhaupt ist ja eine Gallerie!!!



Nö, auch wenn's im Titel steht eigentlich eine Ga*l*erie 
Aber wenn ich zu lange keine Bilder sehe krieg ich's auch mit der Galle...


----------



## drinkandbike (31. Januar 2009)

na da hab ich für einen Lacher gesorgt. Ich gelobe Besserung !


----------



## forest warrior (31. Januar 2009)

...kommt schon...im vergleich zum rest war das bild mal kein einheitsbrei - da darf doch ein wenig diskutiert werden 

euch zuliebe stell ich noch ein aelteres bild meines merlins rein..

ride on


----------



## kona86 (31. Januar 2009)

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil!



das was man davon sieht schon. allerdings ist das nicht genug. 
also kamera nochmal raus und mehr, grössere und bessere bilder schiessen und ein wenig prosa dazu (modell, baujahr, evtl. ein paar teile...) - das bike hat es ganz sicher verdient, ich  sunn !


----------



## kona86 (31. Januar 2009)

Ist nicht meins - habs eben in den Weiten des www gefunden 

http://www.sunnproteam.com/4-galeries-des-membres-f12/galerie-sunnproteam-t8.htm


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins - habs eben in den Weiten des www gefunden
> 
> http://www.sunnproteam.com/4-galeries-des-membres-f12/galerie-sunnproteam-t8.htm



ah, schade (für dich )

tolle seite. für so ein schlankes xircuit würde ich so manches rad stehen lassen - wie war das flo? stahl ist das neue ti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. Februar 2009)

:]

der morati oben geht auch in schöner  aus feinstem columbus genius/minimax geröhr, mund geluscht von hand geblasen von flinken händen in andorra. orginal team rahmen von quick mick miguel martinez und konsorten, in gr. 20" nur 1780gr...









 

 

... leichtschei$$  auch typisch sunn, neben liederlichster lackierungen 
unverstärktes steuerrohr ... nur mit steelset zu retten ...


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Februar 2009)

nicht übel oder...?


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Februar 2009)

Absolut nicht! Erzähl, was isses, hast Du mehr Bilder für uns?


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Februar 2009)

(found on foromtb.com):

es fliegt es fliegt...dabdabdab.......


----------



## IF006TD517 (2. Februar 2009)

und headbadge MADE BY JENN GREEN.....   super!


----------



## Altitude (2. Februar 2009)

schöner Canti-only Rahmen...

Repekt!
zwei Fragen:
...wo gibts den die roten Schrauben für das XTR-Graffl?
...was verlangt die Jen den grad für ein Headbadge - immer noch 80 Bucks?


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Februar 2009)

> badges start at $95 and can go up to $150-$200. Most average about $145.



hab gar nicht gewusst das Engin auch bei ihr fertigen lässt:


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Februar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...wo gibts den die roten Schrauben für das XTR-Graffl?



http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/TISO-Schaltwerkset-MTB


----------



## Altitude (2. Februar 2009)

puh, die Gute nimmts auch langsam von den Lebenden - das war bei meiner letzten Bestellung (2005) noch a bisserl anders:






wollt mir eigentlich noch ein Ritchey, ein Salsa und ein Marin-Headbadge machen lassen...

und danke für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand diese TITAN-Klemme verbaut?





Kann die Klemme aus dem Material TITAN seine Funktion voll erfüllen? Hält die Sattelstütze ein Fahrergewicht von 95kg?

Danke für die Infos

raze


----------



## daddy yo yo (2. Februar 2009)

so einen wollte ich immer haben:






einen exact, ganz egal ob stahl oder titan. 

hat dann aber leider nur zu diesem gereicht:

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/9136/urlay1.jpg


----------



## thxelf38 (2. Februar 2009)

Die Konstruktion der Sitzstreben um die Cantisockel erinnert mich stark an das hier (http://www.velomarkt.ch/veloboerse.php?catid=10&subcatid=55&adid=77377).
Hat Sun dies von Morati kopiert? Oder wurden diese Sun-Rahmen von Morati gebaut?


----------



## Altitude (2. Februar 2009)

ich glaub eher Morati hat von Sunn kopiert - obwohl wer war zuerst da?

Henne oder Ei

kamen die Titan-Sunn's nicht von Morati - da war doch was,oder?


----------



## daddy yo yo (2. Februar 2009)

ich glaub auch, dass die sunn-titanen von morati gefertigt wurden.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Februar 2009)

Also mir persönlich gefällt das von nebeljäger gezeigte Dean echt sehr, sehr gut, trotz XTR-Schaltwerk und dieser Kurbel. *'ne Kooka Rasta Kurbel wär doch echt passender, oder?!*außerdem sieht man das so ne SID besser zu Deans paßt als eine GIRVIN.

Am blauen Sunn gefällt mir besonders der weisse Steuersatz. Ist doch ein Race Face, oder?! *an den Sunn's sieht man jedenfalls: (fast) egal ob Ti oder Stahl  - Hauptsache schlanke Rohre  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (2. Februar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> so einen wollte ich immer haben:


hier noch die syncros revolution dran und weiße drehgriffgummis.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Februar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hier noch die syncros revolution dran und weiße drehgriffgummis.



weisse Drehgriffe ja, aber keine Syncros Revolution. *die ist zwar kultig, aber mMn zu wuchtig für nen schlanken Rahmen.*die RF Kurbel paßt auch optisch zum RF Steuersatz.*lieber noch nen weissen Flite  und diese weissen Mavic Felgen* aber eigentlich ist ja weiss voll out  , da es so verdammt "IN" war ...

... und eigentlich ist das ja 'ne Galerie *also 'tschuldiging und ab in den anderen Thread mit der Diskussion, sonst meckert der Don  *


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Februar 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand diese TITAN-Klemme verbaut?
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mal einen Link posten, wo gibts das Teil? *Edit: Schon gefunden*
Solange der Durchmesser des Rahmens genau genug zur Stütze paßt, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum die Klemmwirkung nicht ausreichen sollte.


----------



## DEAN48 (2. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> (found on foromtb.com):
> 
> es fliegt es fliegt...dabdabdab.......




Sehr schick!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## oldman (2. Februar 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich glaub eher Morati hat von Sunn kopiert - obwohl wer war zuerst da?
> 
> Henne oder Ei
> 
> kamen die Titan-Sunn's nicht von Morati - da war doch was,oder?



Morati hat urspruenglich fuer Sunn gebaut, das war die Anfangszeit von Morati.
Das Hinterbaudesign ist Morati-typisch.


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Morati hat urspruenglich fuer Sunn gebaut, das war die Anfangszeit von Morati.
> Das Hinterbaudesign ist Morati-typisch.


ist schade um morati, wie ich finde.  aber irgendwie auch verständlich: den haben-wollen-reflex lösen eben nur die us-titanhersteller aus. morati hat da irgendwie dann halt doch mit china & co. konkurriert. vom namen und flair her meine ich. die verarbeitung und die details waren schon klasse.  hab in wien mal ne ladenpleite verpasst. dort wurden 3 niegelnagelneue morati rahmen verramscht (um keine 1.000 euro das stück). hab ich mich geärgert! 

auch eben noch beim stöbern gefunden:


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2009)

im ex- sticha bikeshop in st.gallen schweiz ist noch eins im laden komplett mit hope pace etc 2220 euronen


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Februar 2009)

So ein Sunn Titan hätte ich auch gerne. Zwei Kollegen haben jeweils ein Revolt GP. Auch aus der Zeit in der Miguel noch für die gestartet ist  (Baujahr 1998).

Vielleicht nen Serotta in diesem Blau anfertigen lassen.

Schöne Sache, excellente Räder.

CU

Matze


----------



## Flanschbob (3. Februar 2009)

wofür ist denn diese kleine "schlaufe" am GT gedacht? (etwas unterhalb der sattelklemme)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Februar 2009)

@ daddy yo yo. Wart das Geschäft in Wien eventuell der Right Stuff? War nämlich auch dort und mich haben die Rahmen damals nicht interessiert. Ich Depp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (3. Februar 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ist schade um morati, wie ich finde.  aber irgendwie auch verständlich: den haben-wollen-reflex lösen eben nur die us-titanhersteller aus. *morati hat da irgendwie dann halt doch mit china & co. konkurriert.* vom namen und flair her meine ich. die verarbeitung und die details waren schon klasse.  hab in wien mal ne ladenpleite verpasst. dort wurden 3 niegelnagelneue morati rahmen verramscht (um keine 1.000 euro das stück). hab ich mich geärgert!
> 
> auch eben noch beim stöbern gefunden:



morati hatte ne sehr starke position gegen die us hersteller, es gab seinerzeit einige pro teams auf morati.
die waren eigentlich immer sowas wie ein geheimtip.


achja, das xizang ist meins - das faehrt jetzt meine werte gattin

und die oese ist fuer einen cantigegenhalter gedacht, der gehort da dran geschraubt.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Februar 2009)

bei uns in der schweiz war moratti nie ein geheimtipp
 da bob  sticha schon mächtig die marke gepusht hat... es sind immer wieder welche unterwegs
allerding mein liebling ist der crosser mit hidraulischen disc( mit so einem geniestreich von hope, das aber nie richtig in serie ging

diese woche sollten bilder meines neuen ti fs da sein 
aufbau ist in gange....


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> diese woche sollten bilder meines neuen ti fs da sein
> aufbau ist in gange....



wird aber auch Zeit...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

aufbau so vorerst beendet



was folgt sind details( kabelzüge etc , schrauben , bei gelegenheit )



 die teile hatte ich alle da aus meinem ht



 ein paar erklärungen:

 warum xtr bremsen und hopesteuersatz , und nicht meine hope  und king( weil beides ein weihnachtsgeschenk meiner Frau waren)



warum der alte ringlevorbau ( weil er mich schon ne weile begleitet und ich ihn immer noch einen der schönsten je gebauten vorbauten entfinde, wenn auch nicht leicht....)

aerozine?? tuts im moment.... muss aber sagen ,das ich schon meine fühler ausgestreckt haben für etwas edleres... mal sehen was da noch kommt



flitesattel?? ja ich habe seit über 17 jahren einen flitearsch.

NEUE LAUFRÄDER SIND IN ARBEIT

MUSS NOCH ABSPECKEN UND DIE OLLEN UST FUNKT. PRIMA , DOCH ZU SCHWER... so  thats it



denke bei der betrachtung des bikes das es sich lohnen wird den hinterbau schwarz zu lackieren , aber erst im winter 09/010( könnte das einer da draussen mal photoshopen?



und nun ein paar tage warten und ab in den süden für testfahrten.....


----------



## Fezzä__ (4. Februar 2009)

Da du nicht allzuweit von mir entfernt wohnst, könntest zu mit dem Fahrrad zu mir fahren und ohne wieder nachhause gehen Das ist mal wieder typisch! Affengeil und sehr interessant!! GRATULATION!!


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2009)

na siehste, geht doch 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> flitesattel?? ja ich habe seit über 17 jahren einen flitearsch.



kenn ich, das Problem:

SDG BelAir RL in Titan - hat mich vor Panikaufkäufen der Flite-Bestände im Umkreis von 200 km gerettet...


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Februar 2009)

Der Don kann's halt...
Das nenne ich mal Resteverwertung!

Jetzt soll Dir deine Frau mal einen Thomson X4 Vorbau schenken und an Kurbeln...
Middleburn würden da prima passen


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

ICH LIEBE DIESES FORUM
danke an @Triturbo fürs schwärzen


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2009)

Black is beautiful.

Vor allem bei mit der Oberfläche der Gabel harmonierendem Erscheinungsbild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

@tyler
 ja hoffe auch mal das CRC die wieder mal komplett im angebot hat


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2009)

schick gemacht.... 

und ein x4, der ist fast noch schöner als ringle...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schick Gemacht....
> 
> Und Ein X4, Der Ist Fast Noch Schöner Als Ringle...



Hmmm. Könnte den Ringle auch woanders verbauen...


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Februar 2009)

finde den Ringle wie auch das Bike rundum perfekt...einzig die besagten Tubeless stören...auch mit ihrer großen Aufschrift

well done Mr. Don!


----------



## shutupandride (4. Februar 2009)

sweet ride, don.
und ich muss mich leider auch anschließen: thomson vorbau-
das finish von thomson passt einfach super zu titan.-
würde aber eher die oldschool variante (elite) nehmen, mit der klemmung vor dem schaft.
hoffe bald mein ybb air präsentieren zu können...
cheers!


----------



## hoeckle (4. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sweet ride, don.
> und ich muss mich leider auch anschließen: thomson vorbau-
> das finish von thomson passt einfach super zu titan.-
> würde aber eher die oldschool variante (elite) nehmen, mit der klemmung vor dem schaft.
> ...


 
upps schon wieder durcheinanderbekommen die 2... 

natürlich nur den... werde den x4 auch wieder vom ck runternehmen und gegen den mit der RINGLEklemmung tauschen... 

zudem passt da dein lenker auch besser der andere ist nämlich OS....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> upps schon wieder durcheinanderbekommen die 2...
> 
> natürlich nur den... werde den x4 auch wieder vom ck runternehmen und gegen den mit der RINGLEklemmung tauschen...
> 
> zudem passt da dein lenker auch besser der andere ist nämlich OS....



exakt die neuen sind nur os......
os nur an schwere maschinen


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Jetzt soll Dir deine Frau mal einen Thomson X4 Vorbau schenken und an Kurbeln...
> Middleburn würden da prima passen



Middleburns sind deutlich zu schlank für das Rad. 
Schwarze Race Face Turbine LP würden mir gefallen. Dazu ein Specialites TA Titan Innenlager = leicht!!
Der Ringle Vorbau rockt und hebt sich glücklicherweise vom Einheitsbrei ab.


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schon wieder durcheinanderbekommen die 2...



Der normale Elite ist in der Tat viel schöner...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Der normale Elite ist in der Tat viel schöner...



in silber ans ht


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Februar 2009)

... einfach schön, und hör nicht auf die ganzen querulanten.


----------



## damonsta (4. Februar 2009)

Geiles Bike. Einfach nur sauberer Aufbau eines schönen Rahmens, mit Linie, Stil und Eigenwilligkeit.

Kritik: Die vielen unnützen Farbkleckse, das muss alles schwarz!


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2009)

Feines Rad!
Kriegt man so nen Ringlé Vorbau noch irgendwo??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällt das Bike auch sehr gut!
Aber wenn wir beim tauschen sind, dann würd ich den Lenker tauschen.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Februar 2009)

@ all 
besten dank ihr ästheten 

 in der tat kleinigkeiten können  verändert werden
@boris ja die roten klekse stören mich auch... 
@Dr. Hannibal
 ja ev tauschen oder schleifen eloxieren
doch  am liebsten mal fahren und das so oft es geht im 09

@aggressor2
 ab und an auf ebay auch NOS


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Feines Rad!
> Kriegt man so nen Ringlé Vorbau noch irgendwo??



Ebay oder mal hier im Classic Basar versuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (4. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @aggressor2
> ab und an auf ebay auch NOS





Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ebay oder mal hier im Classic Basar versuchen...



Danke


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt's auch *sehr* gut - bis auf die aerozine. weiß nicht, aerozine, das haut mich einfach nicht vom hocker. sorry an alle fans, aber aerozine hat für mich ein eben solches flair wie truvativ (find ich nicht schlecht, fahre ich ja selber, löst aber keinen haben-wollen-reflex aus).


----------



## hardflipper (5. Februar 2009)

@ Don:

Edle Kiste!!!   

Auch der Übergang Sid - Hope Head Set fällt deutlich geschmeidiger aus als ich es befürchtet hatte.


----------



## schmelz (5. Februar 2009)

@Don Trailo: Das Bike gefällt mir! Edel, stilvoll und zeitlos.


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2009)

auch ich will in der reihe nicht fehlen:

feiiiiines bike, don! auch die gabelwahl finde ich absolut passend - wobei ich die r7 auch gerne mal drin gesehen hätte ;-)

ringle, flite und thomson sind schöne anleihen aus dem classic-bereich und an so einem zeitlosen rad absolut passend. allein der matte lenker haut ein wenig raus, aber ich weiss aus eigener erfahrung, dass anständige lenker in matt glänzend kaum zu finden sind. bleibt eigentlich nur ti.

ich hoffe darauf im mai eine runde drehen zu dürfen !

gestern abend habe ich übrigens den letzten baustein für mein xizang bekommen. d.h. von mir gibt es auch bald neue bilder...

viel spass im süden mit dem teil.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Februar 2009)

@Don Trailo 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Klassische Schönheit. 

Folgende Mini-Änderungen würden mir gefallen:
Flite Evolution Carbon Sattel *und wenn's nur für ein Foto ist*
schwarze Race Face Next LP *wurd' ja schon gesagt*
... wenn's nicht OS wäre, würde ein Ritchey WCS wet black-Lenker ohne Schrift gut aussehen. Ansonsten vllt. alles lackieren lassen (mit dem Hinterbau).
Den Ringle soll er drauflassen. *der ist doch schön*

1A Bike.  

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Rutil (6. Februar 2009)

Super Aufbau, sehr stimmige Farbkombination. Besonders gut gefallen mir die Aufnahmen für Dämpfer und Wippe, edel gefräst und, wenn ich richtig sehe, ist die Aufnahme am Oberrohr ein aufgeschweisstes Blech, auf das die eigentliche Aufnahme wiederum aufgeschweisst ist? Wenns so ist, soll es vermutlich die Kräfte besser verteilen? Durchdachte Konstruktion 

Bloß: Welcher Flaschenhalter kommt drauf? Oder fährst mit Camelbak?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Bloß: Welcher Flaschenhalter kommt drauf? Oder fährst mit Camelbak?


 gute frage... werde mir was einfallen lassen


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2009)

Nach so viel Lob mags auch mal eine kritische Stimme leiden. Mir persönlich mag das Titus-Fully trotz aller Perfektion nicht wirklich gefallen. Irgendwie passt das noble Titangeröhr einfach nicht zusammen mit Federung, mit spacigem Carbon und gefrästen Aluminiumteilen. Nein, da bin ich ganz Purist. Wenn Titan, dann nur Titan und das am liebsten als Hardtail. Titan verlangt nach Einfachheit und das widerspricht irgendwie einem Fully. 

Das ist meine bescheidenene Meinung und soll nicht die Begeisterung für das Bike schmälern. Es ist wirklich schön und stimmig aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (6. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gute frage... werde mir was einfallen lassen



da gibt der Vorbau unmissverständlich die Richtung an


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> da gibt der Vorbau unmissverständlich die Richtung an



oh Gott.....das gibt Diskussionen.....


----------



## Carcassonne (7. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nach so viel Lob mags auch mal eine kritische Stimme leiden. Mir persönlich mag das Titus-Fully trotz aller Perfektion nicht wirklich gefallen. Irgendwie passt das noble Titangeröhr einfach nicht zusammen mit Federung, mit spacigem Carbon und gefrästen Aluminiumteilen. Nein, da bin ich ganz Purist. Wenn Titan, dann nur Titan und das am liebsten als Hardtail. Titan verlangt nach Einfachheit und das widerspricht irgendwie einem Fully.
> 
> Das ist meine bescheidenene Meinung und soll nicht die Begeisterung für das Bike schmälern. Es ist wirklich schön und stimmig aufgebaut.



Ein edles Geröhr zweifelsohne, trotzdem schließe ich mich dem zitierten Vorredner an.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> da gibt der Vorbau unmissverständlich die Richtung an



einen schwarzen h2o hätte ich noch jaja....


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> einen schwarzen h2o hätte ich noch jaja....



na dann


----------



## shutupandride (7. Februar 2009)

hey carcasonne.
dann gibt es für einen titan / hardtail puristen wie dich nur wenige möglichkeiten.
da fallen mir spontan zb. litespeed sewanee (in D ab 3000 euros) oder wiemann koxinga ti (ab 5000) ein. wenn du die live siehst, gehst du ziemlich sicher auch von deiner meinung ab, ti und fully passt nicht zusammen.
ausserdem würde ich nicht sagen, dass bei dons titus der alu hinterbau besonders stört, aber jedem seine meinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (7. Februar 2009)

@shutupandride, 
schreib kein bullshit. Wenn ich fÃ¼r jeden Titan hardtail der auf dem Markt ist, den Betrag von 20 â¬ bekommen wÃ¼rde hÃ¤tte ich die Kohle fÃ¼r mein 96er Merlin frame zusammen. Mit dabei ist unter anderem auch das Titus fireline.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2009)

easy easy
ball unten halten


----------



## cluso (7. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hey carcasonne.
> dann gibt es für einen titan / hardtail puristen wie dich nur wenige möglichkeiten.
> da fallen mir spontan zb. litespeed sewanee (in D ab 3000 euros) oder wiemann koxinga ti (ab 5000) ein. wenn du die live siehst, gehst du ziemlich sicher auch von deiner meinung ab, ti und fully passt nicht zusammen.
> ausserdem würde ich nicht sagen, dass bei dons titus der alu hinterbau besonders stört, aber jedem seine meinung...







Dynatechrider schrieb:


> @shutupandride,
> schreib kein bullshit. Wenn ich für jeden Titan hardtail der auf dem Markt ist, den Betrag von 20  bekommen würde hätte ich die Kohle für mein 96er Merlin frame zusammen. Mit dabei ist unter anderem auch das Titus fireline.





?? Was ist den das für ein Ton und was willst damit aussagen?


@Don meine Meinung kennst ja.


----------



## shutupandride (7. Februar 2009)

hey dynatechrider.
ich habe wirklich keinen blassen schimmer, was du mir mit deinen ausführungen vermitteln willst. aber mir auch irgendwie scheisswurst...


----------



## deuragnerag (7. Februar 2009)

Also Titan + Plastik, wie beim Titus passen ja nun wirklich nicht zusammen.
Wenn schon Titan, dann von vorne bis hinten.


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2009)

Denk das ist auch viel Geschmackssache. Ein Material von vorn bis hinten, quasi "ausnahmslos", hat mir bisher noch nie gefallen. Nicht bei Stahl, nicht bei Alu, nicht bei Carbon und sicher auch nicht bei Titan.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

ich muss mich manchmal schon sehr wundern wie weit anspruch 



Dynatechrider schrieb:


> @shutupandride,
> schreib kein bullshit. Wenn ich für jeden Titan hardtail der auf dem Markt ist, den Betrag von 20  bekommen würde hätte ich die Kohle für mein 96er Merlin frame zusammen. Mit dabei ist unter anderem auch das Titus fireline.



und wirklichkeit 



Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Ich will Bilder sehen



auseinander liegen können


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

deuragnerag schrieb:


> Also Titan + Plastik, wie beim Titus passen ja nun wirklich nicht zusammen.
> Wenn schon Titan, dann von vorne bis hinten.



schön, dass wir nun deine meinung kennen. zeig uns doch mal *dein *"vonvornebishintentitanbike"


----------



## Dynatechrider (7. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich muss mich manchmal schon sehr wundern wie weit anspruch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Versus,
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Geschrieben steht: dann hätte ich, nicht habe ich. Alles klar?


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Februar 2009)

...und mal nebenbei ist Der Don ja auch kein großer Plastefreund, aber bei dem Schnäppchenpreis für den Rahmen und dem schönen Aufbau (ist ja auch seinerseits noch nicht 100% fertig, lasst ihn erstmal gesund werden und dann wieder das Sparschwein schlachten) gezht die Meckerei einiger User hier doch etwas weit...

...und wenn der Zooka dran bleibt unbedingt den schwarzen H20 aus der schwarzen Ausbaustufe des Eleven montieren! 
Um meine Meinung von weiter oben klarzustellen, ich liebe den Zooka, bin den ja selber 11 Jahre hochzufrieden in rot gefahren, aber der gefiel mir am klassischeren Eleven besser als am neuen Fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (7. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...und mal nebenbei ist Der Don ja auch kein großer Plastefreund, aber bei dem Schnäppchenpreis für den Rahmen und dem schönen Aufbau (ist ja auch seinerseits noch nicht 100% fertig, lasst ihn erstmal gesund werden und dann wieder das Sparschwein schlachten) gezht die Meckerei einiger User hier doch etwas weit...
> 
> ...und wenn der Zooka dran bleibt unbedingt den schwarzen H20 aus der schwarzen Ausbaustufe des Eleven montieren!
> Um meine Meinung von weiter oben klarzustellen, ich liebe den Zooka, bin den ja selber 11 Jahre hochzufrieden in rot gefahren, aber der gefiel mir am klassischeren Eleven besser als am neuen Fully.



Hallo Tyler1977,

Deine Worte sprechen mir aus der Seele, die Bikes in dieser Galerie sind alle mit Herz und Liebe von den einzelnen Besitzern aufgebaut und zu verbessern gibt es immer etwas. Die Kritik an den Bikes sollt konstruktiv sein und nicht das Konzept zerreisen, denn Geschmack liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Mein Traum den ich mir noch erfüllen möchte ist nun einmal ein Hardtail von Merlin in 17,5 Zoll mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr aus derZeit in der Rob noch bei Merlin war und es scheitert weis Gott nicht an den 600-1000 sondern ich habe es noch nicht gefunden. Solange erweisen mir aber meine anderen Titanen gute Dienste.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2009)

Dynatechrider schrieb:


> Hallo Versus,
> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Geschrieben steht: dann hätte ich, nicht habe ich. Alles klar?



du scheinst ja nur klartext zu verstehen: 
wer solchen durchschnitt postet (wirklichkeit) sollte hinterher einfach das maul nicht so weit aufreissen (anspruch). 

kam das nun durch?


----------



## Defiant32 (9. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>




ow!,..i want this one!


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Februar 2009)

Ich tät's auch nehmen...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2009)

da seid ihr wohl etwas zu spät dran. vor kurzem wäre es zu haben gewesen - stoph, ich hoffe keine geheimnisse ausgeplaudert zu haben


----------



## Defiant32 (9. Februar 2009)

That is a shame then,..i would love to get my hands on that one,...


----------



## Rutil (9. Februar 2009)

Man at work...


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Februar 2009)

Och nööö....
Der kunterbunte King ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Schöner Rahmen, rote King Naben, rote Schnellspanner und die roten SID Decals und dann den Steuersatz in rot-schwarz-mango???
Ganz schwarz oder rot. Da hätte selbst das blau wie am Stellrad der SID besser gepasst...


----------



## Beefcity (9. Februar 2009)

Frisch vom Lackierer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Februar 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


>



Ist das eine Fotomontage? 

Oder doch nicht?


----------



## Defiant32 (9. Februar 2009)

Would not be my colours,...


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Februar 2009)

was geht ab?? Hab doch erst ein halbes Bier getrunken...


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Februar 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> Would not be my colours,...



Neither my colours nor my paint scheme... 

Der arme Rahmen...


----------



## linski (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## nebeljäger (10. Februar 2009)

:d
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q0-rh7F-64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (10. Februar 2009)

blau blau blau ist der enzian
 na ja gewagt muss ich sagen so einen klassiker zu lackieren...
 warten wir auf den aufbau...


----------



## cluso (10. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> na ja gewagt muss ich sagen so einen klassiker zu lackieren...
> warten wir auf den aufbau...



Zustimmung.


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Februar 2009)

Wäre der wenigstens komplett lackiert. die Farben an sich sind ja nicht schlecht aber irgendwie schauts so komisch aus...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wäre der wenigstens komplett lackiert. die Farben an sich sind ja nicht schlecht aber irgendwie schauts so komisch aus...



ja hab mal ein seven im netz gesehen mit diesem blau.... war glaube ich ein road....war ja auch mal ein trend, so ein fiat 500er würde mir gefallen , in diesen farben.. oh würden da die girlz schwach werden... hehe*
 don wieder fit


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2009)

ähm. schliesse mich meinen vorrednern an. sicher gibt es da ein ausgeklügeltes farbkonzept für den aufbau. auch ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja hab mal ein seven im netz gesehen mit diesem blau.... war glaube ich ein road....war ja auch mal ein trend, so ein fiat 500er würde mir gefallen , in diesen farben.. oh würden da die girlz schwach werden... hehe*
> don wieder fit



Glückwunsch zur Genesung.
Glaub mir, den Fiat willst Du nicht...meine Freundin hat den. Mit Ihren 1.60 ein schnuckeliges Gefährt, mit 1.87 kann ich die Karre aber locker mit den Knien fahren...

Nochmal zur Lackierung:
Kish hat ja auch einige schöne lackierte Ti's, aber das Oberrohr komplett zu lackieren und dann beim Unterrohr die Decals auszusparen ist irgendwie unschön. Ich hätte - wenn man sich schon zu sowas gewagtem durchringt - die Decals entweder neu unter Lack machen lassen, hätte auf dem blau sicher gut ausgesehen, oder nur den grösseren Steuerrohrbereich und den Hinterbau lackieren lassen.


----------



## steiltyp (10. Februar 2009)

ja eben ich finde die farben garnicht so verkehrt, aber zwischendrin einfach was auszusparen (am Merlin) und dann kurz vor den nahtpunkten der rohre zu enden sieht wie ne schlechte montage aus - wie gewollt und nich gekonnt - sorry ... da fällt für mich der rahmen förmlich auseinander


----------



## zingel (10. Februar 2009)

don't wörry! es gibt ja Lauge...


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> don't wörry! es gibt ja Lauge...



und eine neue Chance für eine andere Titan Oberfläche...


----------



## hardflipper (10. Februar 2009)

Die geraden abschlüsse find ich unschön. Prinzipiell finde ich´s aber nicht schlecht Titan mit  Farbe zu kombinieren.

Schön wär´s gewesen wären die Übergänge schräg.

Aber der Lothar bastelt ja eh monatlich um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Februar 2009)

Beefcity schrieb:


> Frisch vom Lackierer





Also nöööööööööööööö!!! *wie kann man das dem Rahmen nur antun, der muß doch geschrien haben  *

Der Aufbau kann das hoffentlich etwas ausbessern.


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Der Aufbau kann das hoffentlich etwas ausbessern.



Genau, weisse Porcupines, grüner Flite und rosa ODI Mushrooms


----------



## hoeckle (10. Februar 2009)

ich sag ja seltenst was zu anderen rädern, die gründe dafür sind vielschichtig und nicht für hier bestimmt, aber die gleichen die mich mein kunstgeschichtestudium abbrechen liesen, jedoch das merlin lässt mir keine wahl.

das der besitzer es lackiert ist minder schlimm - das man sich jedoch beim maskieren so überhaubt keine mühe gibt schon! entweder kaschiert man so harte übergänge mit netten kleinen flames o. ä. oder nimmt sich die mühe um einen schönen verlauf zu lackieren. das blau gefällt mir im übrigen schon! interessant finde ich die gabel. was ist das?

bin schon gespannt auf den restlichen aufbau.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2009)

Die Gabe schaut nach Pace aus...


----------



## shutupandride (10. Februar 2009)

wenn den mal nicht tom kellogg sieht ...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Februar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die geraden abschlüsse find ich unschön. Schön wär´s gewesen wären die Übergänge schräg.



Genau. 
Denn, wenn man vom Lackierer schon 'nen Paintjob mit blauen Akzenten machen läßt, dann schon eher doch bitte so z.B. : 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> das Resultat:



Na, dann eben beim nächsten Mal.  *nichts für ungut, aber das ist nur konstruktive Kritik  *

Vllt. kann man ja den Lackierer bitten das abzumachen und nochmal gaaaaaaaaaaanz neu zu starten. *vllt. wird's dann was*


----------



## elrond (10. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vllt. kann man ja den Lackierer bitten das abzumachen und nochmal gaaaaaaaaaaanz neu zu starten. *vllt. wird's dann was*



Das erscheint mir auch die einzige Variante die wirklich Abhilfe schafft. Das Merlin ist versaut, sieht aus eine Stadtschlampe mit der Spraydose lackiert. Dann lieber zu Pinsel und Edding greifen und so etwas nachmachen:

























Mist, irgendwann brauch ich doch mal noch ein Shark....


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Februar 2009)

back to topic
 kennt das jemand??
 schon in den händen gehalten??




DER PREIS IST DEFTIG


----------



## versus (11. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> back to topic
> kennt das jemand??
> schon in den händen gehalten??
> 
> ...



hübsch 

das mit dem preis kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hÃ¼bsch
> 
> das mit dem preis kann ich mir vorstellen



Vorstellen? Einfach dem Link folgen - 119,90â¬.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2009)

Und das wo Atik drauf steht. Herrlich.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Februar 2009)

Schönes Teil.   Sicher ne gute Alternative zu King Flaschenhaltern.


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Schönes Teil.   Sicher ne gute Alternative zu King Flaschenhaltern.



....und schneidet bei einem Sturz die Innenseitenbänder des Knies schön sauber durch


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Februar 2009)

Alles was recht ist...
Ein ausgelasertes und dann einfach umgeformtes Stück Titanblech mit zwei Löchern 119,-   - wer das kauft, ist selber schuld...
Da hat der King Cage im Vergleich ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!


----------



## elrond (11. Februar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Alles was recht ist...
> Ein ausgelasertes und dann einfach umgeformtes Stück Titanblech mit zwei Löchern 119,-   - wer das kauft, ist selber schuld...
> Da hat der King Cage im Vergleich ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!



Dazu noch made in China - da will jemand richtig abkassieren...
Habe die Atik Geschichten mal auf der EB gesehen, für ein 1/4 des Preises wären die Teile o.k...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (11. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Schönes Teil.   Sicher ne gute Alternative zu King Flaschenhaltern.



Es gibt definitiv keine Alternative zum King Cage 

Wird´s auch nie geben 

Es sei denn, es baut ihn einer in besserer Qualität für den halben Preis nach.


----------



## cluso (11. Februar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv keine Alternative zum King Cage
> 
> Wird´s auch nie geben
> 
> Es sei denn, es baut ihn einer in besserer Qualität für den halben Preis nach.



Wenn du siehst was manche Rennrad-Firma für ihre Flaschenhalter verlangt sind die Kings preiswert. Nicht günstig aber ihren Preis wert.


----------



## Defiant32 (12. Februar 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> ow!,..i want this one!



The Serotta Ti Max,..
Is there someone on here who can help me with one?
I know that these are rare but i just think it is a work of art,..
Who will sell me one?


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Wenn du siehst was manche Rennrad-Firma für ihre Flaschenhalter verlangt sind die Kings preiswert. Nicht günstig aber ihren Preis wert.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Februar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Dazu noch made in China - da will jemand richtig abkassieren...
> Habe die Atik Geschichten mal auf der EB gesehen, für ein 1/4 des Preises wären die Teile o.k...



 exakt, 30 euros wären angemessen für das ti-blech


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Februar 2009)

forke by darren crisp, hier in 29 







und das radl hängt dran. fixxed wohlgemerkt 

sauber geht auch






by dRj0n


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Februar 2009)

Mehr Ti geht wohl kaum...IF Rahmen, Crisp Gabel, Eriksen Sattelstütze, Moots Vorbau, King Cages, (Groovy Lenker?).

Weder 29er, noch Ssp sind mein Ding, aber Respekt...


----------



## newsboy (12. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> und das radl hängt dran. fixxed wohlgemerkt



wie fixxed? hat aber nichts mit dem/r fixed antrieb/bremse zu tun, oder? er hat ja bremsen montiert. oder geht das auch als fixed durch. bitte klär den newbie mal auf. 

a.


----------



## ZeFlo (12. Februar 2009)

fixed heisst ja nicht zwingend brainless, err brakeless


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Februar 2009)

Also baut der Herr aus der Toskana doch einzelne Gabeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Also baut der Herr aus der Toskana doch einzelne Gabeln...



und am liebsten mit dazugehörenden frame


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Februar 2009)

bloß weil Ti-Spacer schöner sind als jene aus Plastik muss man noch lange keinen Turm daraus bauen


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und am liebsten mit dazugehörenden frame



So ein komplettes Set wäre natürlich auch eine feine Sache. Aber mein TiMax hätte doch gerne auch eine nette Gabel...


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> forke by darren crisp, hier in 29
> 
> 
> und das radl hängt dran. fixxed wohlgemerkt
> ...




Uiiih, muss ein gutes Zeugs sein das Sattel und Griffe so sauber bekommt.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Don Trailo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und am liebsten mit dazugehörenden frame
> ...


Wir drehen uns im Kreis... 

Aber, seit dem Beitrag Nummer 1038, auf Seite 42, geht mir der Name Crisp -trotz aller Kritik- auch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Damals zeigte Singlestoph dieses Traumbike:


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und am liebsten mit dazugehörenden frame



wenns nicht so aussieht:


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> -trotz aller Kritik-



Ich hoffe, dass meine Einwürfe nicht als unangemessen kritisch aufgefasst wurden...



nebeljäger schrieb:


> wenns nicht so aussieht



Hoppla...


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

noch ein hoppla, nicht von Darren(!)...











von Darren:


----------



## Carcassonne (13. Februar 2009)

Ein schöner Beweiß dafür, daß man auch Titan auf das häßlichste verarbeiten kann. Gussets am Titanrahmen sind wie aufgespritze Schauchbootlippen an einer Frau - das "turned" dauerhaft ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (13. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Lackierung:
> Kish hat ja auch einige schöne lackierte Ti's, aber das Oberrohr komplett zu lackieren und dann beim Unterrohr die Decals auszusparen ist irgendwie unschön. Ich hätte - wenn man sich schon zu sowas gewagtem durchringt - die Decals entweder neu unter Lack machen lassen, hätte auf dem blau sicher gut ausgesehen, oder nur den grösseren Steuerrohrbereich und den Hinterbau lackieren lassen.



Ich habe mich auch erdreistet, mein blankes Serotta Ti-Max beschichten zu lassen. Habe mich tagelang damit beschäftigt, mir ein vernünftiges Farbschema, insbesondere hinsichtlich Aufteilung und Übergänge, zu gestalten.

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich soweit zufrieden.






Mein Serotta Ti RR wird einfarbig beschichtet werden, ohne offene Titanstellen. Habe mich mittlerweile iregendwie am Titangrau satt gesehen.

Fahre ja Titan nicht wegen der Farbe, sondern aufgrund des Gefühls.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## steiltyp (13. Februar 2009)

das IST schick - hast dir sinnvoll nen kopf gemacht


----------



## cluso (13. Februar 2009)

Och nöööö nicht gold.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> by dRj0n



Das sieht supersupergut aus   , obwohl es ein 29er ist  und mir mit Dropbar besser gefallen würde. *der verbaute Lenker  H-Bar gefällt mir nie an Bikes, sorry*

btw: Ist der Sattel nicht partiell aus Magnesium?! Und die Kurbel und Kette werden die auch noch mal aus Titan?!


----------



## oldman (13. Februar 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Ein schöner Beweiß dafür, daß man auch Titan auf das häßlichste verarbeiten kann. Gussets am Titanrahmen sind wie aufgespritze Schauchbootlippen an einer Frau - das "turned" dauerhaft ab!



nö, kommt auf die Anwendung des Rahmens an...


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Och nöööö nicht gold.



Braun oder grün hätte ich statt dem Gold auch schöner gefunden, aber immerhin schaut das besser und professioneller aus als das blaue Merlin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (13. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Och nöööö nicht gold.



Och doch

Ich steh auf Gold...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> nö, kommt auf die Anwendung des Rahmens an...



sehe ich auch so


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Braun







Tyler1977 schrieb:


> grün







Tyler1977 schrieb:


> immerhin schaut das besser und professioneller aus als das blaue Merlin...


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Februar 2009)

Glaub mir, braun kann wie z.B. bei salsa richtig cool und edel aussehen...
Candybrown mit Creme Weiss, sehr geil, hab meine Vespa damals so restauriert.


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich gefallen mir warme Farbtöne sehr. Auch den Kontrast zwischen braun und wollweiß empfinde ich eigentlich als sehr gelungen. Bei Fahrrädern mag mir das allerdings irgendwie nicht so recht gefallen. Auch das aktuelle Ala Carte ist so gar nicht mein Fall...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, braun kann wie z.B. bei salsa richtig cool und edel aussehen...



Braun ist aber jetzt angeblich sowas von "in". 

Nur mal so nebenbei: Sogar rostbraun bzw. angerostete Rahmen mit Klarlack machen ja z.Zt. manche. *ja, ich weiß: Titan und alte Liebe rostet bekanntlich nicht, aber ist trotzdem interessant vom Look, dieser changierende Braunton, oder  :
*hier das Foto dazu*




olli schrieb:


> ... kann ich nur sagen, daß der Rostlook das wenigste war, was mich beeidruckt hat.
> 
> Rost? Eriks frisch gestrahltes Rusty stand damals imho einfach auf dem Balkon, bis es rostig war. Dann wurde es klar gepulvert:



Gibt ja neuerdings auch verrostete Parts wie z.B.


phatlizard schrieb:


> Gibt es hier : On One Reetard Cranks auf dem Bild sind sie poliert gibt es aber auch in ROH ... will heissen verrostet!!! Sehr geil ... phaty



Also vllt. will jemand ja einen Paintjob machen (lassen) der den Rostlook imitiert - wär' zumindest was neues an 'nem Titan-Bike. 

P.S.: Heute sind wir mal ironisch  !


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. Februar 2009)

Leck, is das Cooper ein geiles Radl! Es gibt einfach Räder, bei denen der Erbauer Geschmack bewiesen hat. Leider viel zu selten!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so



... vor allem ist es dann sinnvoll, wenn das Gusset genau an den Stellen ist wo anderen Herstellern wohl der Dämpfer den *achtung* Carbonrahmen am Oberrohr aufreißt, eine Rückrufaktion startet usw. *Namen nenn' ich jetzt keine  *

Also Titus scheint sich da vorab mehr und besser Gedanken gemacht zuhaben, wo der Rahmen besonderen Belastungen ausgesetzt sein könnte. *gute Wahl eben von Don Trailo*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Februar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Leck, is das Cooper ein geiles Radl! Es gibt einfach Räder, bei denen der Erbauer Geschmack bewiesen hat. Leider viel zu selten!



Also Sattel und Lenkerband gefallen mir auch. Aber der Rostlook am Rahmen ist mir persönlich doch zu speziell. *sonst ganz "lecker"*

 Sorry schon mal, für das Gelaber  in der Galerie und nicht im Thread für die 'gepflegte Konversation'.  *gelobe Besserung  *


----------



## Matze. (13. Februar 2009)

> Candybrown mit Creme Weiss, sehr geil, hab meine Vespa damals so restauriert.





Nein ein fahrendes Campingklo aus Italien mit einem Titanbike zu vergleichen die Vespas sind ja sowas von profan und spießig




> Aber der Rostlook am Rahmen ist mir persönlich doch zu speziell.



Ist mir auch etwas zu "speziell" um nicht zu sagen: für so ein Design hätte es auch einen alten Bulls Alurahmen aus Vietnam getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (13. Februar 2009)

Das hab ich im Netz gefunden. Finde es endgeil!!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## shutupandride (13. Februar 2009)

ifs finde ich besonders in renngrün geil, oder blank mit grünen aufklebern.


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Februar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Nein ein fahrendes Campingklo aus Italien mit einem Titanbike zu vergleichen die Vespas sind ja sowas von profan und spießig



Sagt der mit dem Vokuhila Mettwurstkocher als Userpic 

'ne über 40 Jahre alte, liebevoll restaurierte Vespa hat wenigstens mehr Stil als so eine rote Schwanzverlängerung 



hardflipper schrieb:


> Das hab ich im Netz gefunden. Finde es endgeil!!!



Ist wirklich ein Sahnestück! 
Einziges Manko ist höchstens, daß der Besitzer sich für ein Bremssysstem hätte entscheiden sollen...wenn man sich für um die 3500+$ ein so individuelles Schätzchen brutzeln und lackieren lässt wirken Cantisockel und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen zusammen am Rahmen nicht so toll.


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Vokuhila Mettwurstkocher ...  rote Schwanzverlängerung



Eine schön restaurierte (also unter anderem nicht candybrown/creamwhite lackierte) Vespa ist eine tolle Sache - allerdings nur, wenn man erst sechzehn ist oder man noch ein nettes Monsterchen und/oder ein paar andere nette Ducs (notfalls käme alternativ oder ergänzend vielleicht auch die eine oder andere MV Agusta in Frage) in der Garage stehen hat.



Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ein Bremssysstem ... Cantisockel und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen



Dieser Hinweis ist in der Tat berechtigt. Ich ziehe meinen Love-Smiley zurück...


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Einziges Manko ist höchstens, daß der Besitzer sich für ein Bremssysstem hätte entscheiden sollen...wenn man sich für um die 3500+$ ein so individuelles Schätzchen brutzeln und lackieren lässt wirken Cantisockel und Scheibenbremsaufnahmen zusammen am Rahmen nicht so toll.



 sowas verstehe ich nie.....das rahmen um 2000 mit dieser doppelvariante anfingen, ok
 aber heutzutage und noch custom
 sowas kann ich nicht endgeil finden, sondern einfach.... schade....


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Eine schön restaurierte (also unter anderem nicht candybrown/creamwhite lackierte) Vespa ist eine tolle Sache - allerdings nur, wenn man erst sechzehn ist oder man noch ein nettes Monsterchen und/oder ein paar andere nette Ducs (notfalls käme alternativ oder ergänzend vielleicht auch die eine oder andere MV Agusta in Frage) in der Garage stehen hat.



Wer's nötig hat menschliche Fliege zu spielen...bitte...
Wenn schon grösseres Mopped, dann ne Cross. Entspricht wenigstens dem Bike Hobby. 
Ich nutz die Vespa gerne mal als Cityflitzer im Sommer, die Farben entsprechen übrigens zu 99% der Originallackierung (weiss ist Originalfarbton, das braun ist minimal heller als das Original, musste gemischt werden, da es die Originalfarbe nicht mehr gibt).


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Februar 2009)

@Tyler1977: Hast Du schon mal mit Deinem Therapeuten über Deine gar nicht so unterschwelligen Aggressionen und Deine gelegentlich etwas seltsam anmutende Selbstwahrnehmung gesprochen?


----------



## damonsta (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, das bin ich du Penner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Februar 2009)

Und warum konntest Du dem armen Kerl noch nicht helfen?


----------



## Sascha Koch (14. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit, habe mir gerade ein Rewel Frame bestellt: Sobald es da ist, geht der Aufbau los.

Teileliste:
Lenker:Schmolke LTO
Vorbau:F99
Steuersatz:?
Schaltung:X0 + Gripshift
Kurbel: Cravicula
Umwerfer: XTR
Sattel: Speedneddle Alcantara Schwarz
Sattelstütze: Schmolke oder AX?
Gabel: Sid Worldcup in Silber (Bin noch auf der Suche, vielleicht Ebay)
Pedale: Crankbrother Schneebesen Titan
Bremsen: Formula R1
Kasette: XTR M970
Kette: XTR / Dura Ace

Ich möchte bewust ein paar Blickpunkte mit Carbon setzen, deshalb Stütze,Lenker und Kurbel,


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2009)

posten wann fertig 
für inspirationen den anderen fred
_wird wieder zuviel gelabbert hier.._


----------



## el saltamontes (14. Februar 2009)

so, nach den ganzen geilen geräten trau ich mich mal meins hier zu posten...ein merlin xlm von 2005 - eigentlich mein 2t radl, zum trainieren verwend ich das deutlich schwerere ventana-fully, um mich dann bei den rennen immer wie superman zu fühlen (hält leider nicht so besonders lange an  )

auf jeden fall bin ich super zufrieden mit dem teil - hätt nie gedacht, dass es dieses spezielle titan-feeling von dem alles plappern wirklich gibt! ist eigentlich auf eine 80er gabel gebaut - aber mit der 100er find ich die winkel besser...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Februar 2009)

@saltamontes 

Also den LRS & Vorbau vom Merlin würde ich an das Ventana machen und umgekehrt. Ist natürlich ein schönes Bike an sich, aber dann würde es mir sicher noch besser gefallen ... *nur meine Meinung*aber einen Versuch ist es wert, dauert ja nicht lang sowas


----------



## el saltamontes (14. Februar 2009)

der tune-lrs ist eigentlich schon fertig gefahren. hab jetzt mal das vordere gegen einen qr15 ausgetauscht, die hintere wird demnächst ersetzt.

du meinst, das der tune gewichts und stabilitätsmäßig besser zum merlin passt und umgekehrt, oder? stimmt wahrscheinlich sogar, aber ich fand den chris king schöner und farblich passender.... den vorbau sowieso, obwohl ein silberner thomson sicherlich auch nicht schlecht wär....

und weils eine gallerie ist, ein bild von unlängst - sorry für die quali - ist ein handyfoto (hättet ihr wahrscheinlich auch so erkannt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (14. Februar 2009)

Das Merlin finde ich too much.


----------



## saturno (14. Februar 2009)

mal was unbekanntes aus fernost


----------



## Matze. (14. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @Tyler1977: Hast Du schon mal mit Deinem Therapeuten über Deine gar nicht so unterschwelligen Aggressionen und Deine gelegentlich etwas seltsam anmutende Selbstwahrnehmung gesprochen?



Das war meine Schuld ich habe ihn mit der Vespa provoziert, aber ich mag die Dinger einfach überhaupt nicht

Ich finde, was der Stil und das Design betrifft ist eine Vespa einfach ein Bauerngefährt, praktisch, stinkig, Trittbretter, übles Fahrverhalten und ebenso gefährlich wie die "Penisverlängerung".



> Ich möchte bewust ein paar Blickpunkte mit Carbon setzen, deshalb Stütze,Lenker und Kurbel,



Vor allem bei der Kurbel bietet sich das an wenn man das nötige Kleingeld besitzt.


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Februar 2009)

saturno schrieb:


>


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> saturno schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> >


















flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


>



Hihi, der ist ja klasse...


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> flo



Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## jörgl (15. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem?



Ich nehme mal an die Tatsache, daß hier ein integrierter Steuersatz vorgesehen ist.........


----------



## gtbiker (15. Februar 2009)

Integrierter Steuersatz in einem Titanrahmen; Gottes Gnade sei mit euch!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Februar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @Tyler1977: Hast Du schon mal mit Deinem Therapeuten über Deine gar nicht so unterschwelligen Aggressionen und Deine gelegentlich etwas seltsam anmutende Selbstwahrnehmung gesprochen?



Mal ganz ruhig hier und mal schön in den Spiegel schaun bevor man ahnungslos anfängt auszuteilen 
Siehe weiter oben und Matzes Post.
Seine Provokation war ziemlich daneben, vollkommen überflüssig und wenn mich unbegründet jemand seitwärts anschiesst muss ich das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 


Und jetzt endlich mal Schluss mit euch Beiden und der Kinderkacke und back to topic...

---

@ El Saltamontes:

Sehr schönes Merlin 
Wobei mir die Goldparts fast schon zuviel sind.
Ich wäre hier mal auf Dons Seite, da würden mir ausnahmnsweise silberne bzw. polierte Teile besser gefallen.

@ Saturno:

Uh, Titan und Integrated? Schliesse mich da dem Rest an, geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (15. Februar 2009)

ich find den integrated gar nicht so übel. Das Unterrohr ist ja auch total oversized, da passt das Steuerrohr recht gut dazu.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2009)

rennräder und rahmen haben hier keine berechtigung


----------



## hardflipper (15. Februar 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> so, nach den ganzen geilen geräten trau ich mich mal meins hier zu posten...ein merlin xlm von 2005 - eigentlich mein 2t radl, zum trainieren verwend ich das deutlich schwerere ventana-fully, um mich dann bei den rennen immer wie superman zu fühlen (hält leider nicht so besonders lange an  )
> 
> auf jeden fall bin ich super zufrieden mit dem teil - hätt nie gedacht, dass es dieses spezielle titan-feeling von dem alles plappern wirklich gibt! ist eigentlich auf eine 80er gabel gebaut - aber mit der 100er find ich die winkel besser...



Ein par Verschönerungsvorschläge:

-Felgenaufkleber ab! Unbedingt!!!

-Schnellspanner auf die richtige Seite!

-Gabelaufklber gegen die eines neueren Models tauschen.

-Rizer Bar :kotz:

Letzteres kann evtl. der Sitzpositon gut tun der Optik aneinem HT leider nicht.

Sonst gnaz nett!


----------



## turbohenk (17. Februar 2009)

hello guys, i'm new here, very nice topic with very nice bikes.
this is my piece of titanium 9.41 kilos in weight:


----------



## Catsoft (17. Februar 2009)

Ich mag das Airborne irgendwie...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Februar 2009)

@turbohenk
sweet looking this airborne bike and a nice selection of parts!
only one thing
strip off the decals on you  backwheel
... and maybe a black crank)?but i see, you make alot of work to cleaning you cranks


----------



## turbohenk (17. Februar 2009)

@Catsoft

Thanks, your titanium DeKerf isn't a bad ride either

@Don Trailo

Thank you, The tought of stripping the decals off of the rims has crossed my mind a couple of times, so maybe I will.
As for the cranks, I am looking at a carbon fsa crankset, they are a bit pricey though.

Nice titusses by the way, I like the carbon/titanium combination on your racer x.


----------



## cluso (17. Februar 2009)

turbohenk schrieb:


> As for the cranks, I am looking at a carbon fsa crankset, they are a bit pricey though.



Forget FSA, i have one on my Roadbike. The Crank cracks and the screw won´t hold well...

FSA Carbon looks nice but they normaly weight more than ordinary Cranks from Shimano. Only the expensive are a little bit lighter.

By the way really nice bike. 


Regards.


----------



## turbohenk (18. Februar 2009)

@cluso,

Thanks for the reaction and the tip. Do you have any other suggestions for cranks besides shimano?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (18. Februar 2009)

btw, why are you guys so negative about rim decals? is this just a thing of looks or is there any deeper reason for it? i think of stripping mine, too 

@turbohenk: very nice ti-rig! i think you crank matches perfectly - why don't you just get it anodized? or are you concerned about weight? get one of these?


----------



## oldman (18. Februar 2009)

hi,

the issue ain't the decals itself, it is rather the size and the colors that simply don't go well with a straight and understated things such as a titanium frame (obviously this does not include Merlin's recent frames).

A rim decal twice as big as the frame branding is a bit strange.


----------



## flix f (18. Februar 2009)

turbohenk schrieb:


> hello guys, i'm new here, very nice topic with very nice bikes.
> this is my piece of titanium 9.41 kilos in weight:



I like it!

verry nice, I`m only wondering what about this bike is so damm heavy?

- rigid fork, an Furius fred tyres - this should be quite far below 9kg

I like the Crank the way it is, only for Pedals I would prefer eggbeater, witch are optikly smaler and unobtrusive.

I thuroghly dislike the Decal on the Bar - the red is nowhere to be found on the rest of the bike - it would be much nicer if it where clean!

one final Item what use is a 4 piston Break on a rigid bike with modell making tyres?

never the less this is only my personal taste - It`s yours to ride the way you like


----------



## turbohenk (18. Februar 2009)

@el saltamontes,

Thanks for the suggestion, I am thinking of replacing the cranks because they are getting a bit old and are developing play on the bracket. And it took me 3 hours to polish the previous anodization off... 

@oldman,

your right, the furious fred decals are more than enough for the wheels.

@flix f,

Thanks, the heavyness is caused by a combination of things:

handlebar+grips, stem, seatpost, derailleurs, and brakes, maybe cranks too, these could be lighter. 

Eggbeaters would be my choice if I used those clip on shoes, but I don't.

As for the red: there is some red on the frame and the computer!
It doesn't bother me, it did on my street bike (woodman elite) it is totally black with gold details, and the only red was on the carbon fsa seatpost, that took some getting used to.

And the brakes are just to fine, in modulation, maintainance, looks, and braking power, I don't think shimano made any better brakes. those will stay.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

@turbohenk

Very nice 

Jagwire (in black) instead of Nokons?!


----------



## turbohenk (18. Februar 2009)

@berlin-mtbler,

Thanks!

I tried black nokons in 03' but the silver ones make the bike look more exclusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

So you should try some silver "brake cable housing"?!


----------



## der Steelman (18. Februar 2009)

hy titan gemeinde!!!

ich suche infos zu clark kent (USA) titan rahmen 





Alter,Preise ,Tests und und und 

grüße maik


----------



## turbohenk (18. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler,

Yes, maybe those hope braided steel hoses, the only problem would be the weight.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Februar 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> hy titan gemeinde!!!
> 
> ich suche infos zu clark kent (USA) titan rahmen
> 
> ...



 frag mal die klassikabteilung


----------



## singlestoph (18. Februar 2009)

teaserbild


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



stoph!!! dein serottanachfolger??


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

turbohenk schrieb:


> berlin-mtbler,
> 
> Yes, maybe those hope braided steel hoses, the only problem would be the weight.



@turbohenk
Or you try to get some silver hoses from the new Formula R1 .  *no metal  *


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Bin jetzt schon etwas verliebt in das Bike.  

Allein schon der schicke Sattel, gerader, silberner Lenker und dieser wunderschöne Rahmen. 

Als 2ten Flaschenhalter empfehl' ich aber den "Spot-Flachmann-Flaschenhalter"

Freu mich jetzt schon auf das Endergebnis 

P.S.: Die Startnummer "Klugsch****er CH-125" über dem Oberrohr find' ich echt witzig. War sicher von 'nem Singlespeedtreffen, oder?!


----------



## enweh (18. Februar 2009)

Was es da bräuchte, sind - wie auch immer geartete - Griffe in Farbe des Sattels.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> Was es da bräuchte, sind - wie auch immer geartete - Griffe in Farbe des Sattels.



Tja, gibt ja die Brooks-Griffe in der selben Farbe. Aber wie die so sind außer relativ teuer, keine Ahnung. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2009)

der sattel ist unbequem , zumindest ohne radhose

ich hätt noch .....

wahrscheinlich wird es ein schwarzer flite,


ev gehört da dann noch eine gerade stütze rein thomson mag ich nicht und titan ist irgendwie auch nicht sooo coool ich find scharz passt da gut hin

kubel in silber find ich gut die werden dann nicht so schnell hässlich


 und ich bin mir noch nicht soooo sicher ob schwarze oder silberne nokons (schwarze hätt ich da könnt ich auch ein komplettes recyclingbike aufbauen)

andere stütze und irgendwann dann timepedalen in grau rein würden das rad dann shimanofrei machen


----------



## Gorth (19. Februar 2009)

ich würd diesen neumodischen quatsch wie nokons gleich weglassen und anständige Zughüllen reinmachen. *g* Stütze vielleicht eine Shannon, wenns ohne Setback sein soll? Sofern du Stützen mit Jochklemmung magst...

Was nimmst Du für Bremshebel für die BB?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> der sattel ist unbequem , zumindest ohne radhose
> 
> ich hätt noch .....
> 
> ...




Sattel ist unbequem, aber soooooooooo schön.  Flite hat ja fast jeder. Hab mal den gefederten Brooks am Rigid-Bike gefahren, war im Vgl. viel besser als ungefederter Brooks und Flite, sah aber leider nicht so 100% aus. 

Als Stütze vllt. eine schwarze Tune oder eine olle Race Face XY, hm?! 

Kurbel in silber ja, aber bitte dann bei vielen schwarzen Parts auch mit schwarzem Kettenblatt (TA Spec.?!). 

Bitte, bitte keine Nokons, sondern z.B. Jagwire. Timepedale hab' ich jetzt auch wieder dran an einem. 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau! Bin echt gespannt auf das neue Werk.


----------



## hoeckle (19. Februar 2009)

wovon wird hier gesprochen???? sehe nur rote x´e

kann es sein das es ein flickr link ist habe da so meine probleme seit ein paar tagen. sowohl beim betrachten als auch hochladen.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2009)

... zensur in ö-land?


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2009)

@Stoph

schönes SPOT, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2009)

mir auch

nokon weil druckpunkt , jaguarkabel hab ich keine

hebel : silberne avid ultimates

stützen mit jochklemmung mag ich nicht

vielleicht mach ich doch federgabel hin maschaun ....


----------



## shutupandride (19. Februar 2009)

stoph.
nokon: stimme dir voll zu, für einen ordentlichen druckpunkt der bb7 braucht man am hr nokons, sonst wirds sehr schwammig, geklapper hin oder her.
stütze: wenn du thomson und titan nicht magst ist aus meiner sicht noch die neuen control tech stützen (alu/scandium?) sehr interessant...
prost auf das ehemalige rad aus dem fürther stadtwald!


----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2009)

thomson am titansinglespeeder ist wirklich ein no go
ich hab sonst schon an vielen rädern thomson stützen

eigentlich möcht ich ja teile die noch rumliegen verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (19. Februar 2009)

was wird aus der xtr? maß?


----------



## Moho7 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen und auch einmal mein neues Titus Motolite Ti präsentieren.
Stammt nicht von Jenson USA, die wollten es nicht nach Deutschland verschicken,aber von Ebay US.
Aufbau ist jetzt erstmal All-Mountain gerecht erfolgt, mit Pace Fighter-Gabel(120-150mm Federweg),Hope-ProII-Dt-Swiss-Laufräder,FSA-Carbonkurbel und einigen anderen Hope-Parts in Gold.
Einige Schrauben wurden auch schon gegen Titan-und Aluschrauben getauscht, es folgen noch einige an der Dämpferaufnahme nach.
Gewicht bewegt sich derzeit um die 11.8kg, mit einen anderen Setup(Pace-Limited-Carbonluftgabel mit 130mm FW und anderen Laufrädern und Sattelstütze werden dann auch locker unter 11kg drin sein.
Die 160mm Bremsscheibe hinten kann nach Bedarf noch gegen 180mm getauscht werden.
Der kleine Spacerturm ließ sich nicht vermeiden, da die Gabel auch noch in anderen Bikes verwendet wird.
Probefahrt steht leider noch aus, das Wetter ist einfach zu schmuddelig für die erste Fahrt.
Gruß
Michael
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/6/4/5/_/large/TitusundEllsworth02-2009018.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/6/4/5/_/large/TitusundEllsworth02-2009025.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/6/4/5/_/large/TitusundEllsworth02-2009026.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/6/4/5/_/large/TitusundEllsworth02-2009015.JPG


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Sehr edel. Aber was is so doll an den Windcutter Scheiben?
Leicht ok, aber die sehen doch schrecklich aus!


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Februar 2009)

... wenn du vor die url 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 setzt, sieht man(n) auch was


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

stoph,

glückwunsch! da muss ich wohl mal wieder reinschauen!

gerade schwarze stütze finde ich gut! was für ein mass suchst du denn? 
es mag zwar wieder abgelutscht klingen, aber eine syncros könnte ich mir in dem rahmen gut vorstellen...


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön. Weitere Leichtbaumaßnahmen finde ich bei dem Potential des Rahmens aber fehl am Platze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wovon wird hier gesprochen???? sehe nur rote x´e
> 
> kann es sein das es ein flickr link ist habe da so meine probleme seit ein paar tagen. sowohl beim betrachten als auch hochladen.





floibex schrieb:


> ... zensur in ö-land?


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die sehen doch schrecklich aus!



Aber nicht ganz so schlimm, wie der Gartenzwerg

P.S. Ganz schick das Titus...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2009)

@Moho7

Ein schönes Bike! Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu protzig. Wirkt wie ein italienischer Gigolo mit zuviel Goldketten um den Hals.


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ein schönes Bike! Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu protzig. Wirkt wie ein italienischer Gigolo mit zuviel Goldketten um den Hals.



geht mir ähnlich 

mit goldenen parts richtig umzugehen ist aber auch sehr schwer. da muss - für meinen geschmack - der rest schon sehr dezent daher kommen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Februar 2009)

Silberne Bremsscheiben würden vermutlich schon sehr helfen.


----------



## hoeckle (19. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


>


 
nichtwitzig... hab das problem auch beim hochladen meiner eigenen bilder. und keine ahnung woran das liegt...


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nichtwitzig



jetzt aber. mein tipp wäre browser und/oder firewall.

ansonsten bin ich gerne zu diensten und lade sie für dich hoch


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Februar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Weitere Leichtbaumaßnahmen finde ich bei dem Potential des Rahmens aber fehl am Platze.



stimmt! und müssen es soviele spacer sein..? ansonsten ich mag das motolite sehr, war auch ganz hoch auf meiner haben wollen liste 
doch ich hab mich ja für was anderes entschieden


----------



## Moho7 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo miteinander,
der Gartenzwerg ist Kult und muss mit auf das Bild.
Die Bremsscheiben werden evtl. noch durch Hope-Floating Scheiben ersetzt,kommt noch auf die Bremsleistung der Windcutter-Scheiben an.
Ohne die Scheiben hält sich das Gold dann auch in Grenzen.
Der Spacerturm lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, sonst wäre der Schaft fürs andere Bike zu kurz.

Dann vielleicht etwas schlichteres, eigentlich mein Lieblingstitanbike, das Litespeed Kitsuma.
Sehr gut als Freeride-Hardtail zu gebrauchen mit supersteifem Rahmen und sehr interessanten Rohrquerschnitten und fahrbar mit Gabeln bis 130mm.
Reifenfreiheit hinten reicht leider nur bis 2.25, das ist der einzige kleine Nachteil.
Fotos sind schon etwas älter, das Bike wurde jetzt komplett auf schwarze Parts umgestellt.
Ich hoffe ich habe es diesmal auch mit den Fotos richtig hochladen kapiert, mal sehen.









Michael


----------



## singlestoph (20. Februar 2009)

zwischenstand












lenker vorbau sattelstütze und gabel aus stahl sehen von weitem schon wie ein konzept aus


nokonis werden schwarze recycled .....

gabellänge 415mm 420-425 wären wahrscheinlich ideal

dann passen auch sitzrohrwinkel und tretlagerhöhe plötzlich  ganz gut

die gabel hab ich mal bei fort so bauen lassen 
mit runden rohren ist sie sogar richtig bequem trotz hohem gewicht
ich mag aber fort n icht so besonder und die gabel sieht nicht sooo besonders cool aus, irgendann wenn ich mal reich bin kauf ich mir was cooles zum beik (da gibts dann etwa zwei richtig coole kandidaten ...)

xtr stütze bleibt so natürlich, durchmesser 27,2mm
und, die gehört in meine sammlung mit den coolen beikteilen , die hätte sonst einfach auf ein nächstes projekt gewartet

vielleicht gibts mal andere reifen dran und tubelesskit geschichte , weil hinten ist bei 2.252 wirklich schluss und mit tubenlos könnte man vielleicht mit weniger druck fahren ..... und überhaupt ich will das aucmal ausprobieren


s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2009)

moin,

mir ist die gabel jetzt fast wieder zu filigran. da wirkt sogar der schlanke ti-rahmen und zum ersten mal auch ein könich fast voluminös dagegen


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mir ist die gabel jetzt fast wieder zu filigran. da wirkt sogar der schlanke ti-rahmen und zum ersten mal auch ein könich fast voluminös dagegen




  stimmt!
 stoph  schalte den überdenkmodus ein


----------



## Gorth (20. Februar 2009)

Ich find die Gabel geil, macht ja auch keinen Sinn vorne nur wegen der Optik was bockhartes einzubauen. Wenn sie so komfortabel ist wie sie aussieht, who cares? 
Die Ultimates sind schon cool, aber vllt doch schwarze nehmen? Auch wegen der Gabel, den Nokons und dem Ti Lenker? Oder liegen sie schon zu lange in der Vitrine rum?


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> versus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch ich würde mich dieser Einschätzung gerne anschließen.


----------



## enweh (20. Februar 2009)

Eine optische Zumutung ist sie in jedem Fall.


----------



## zingel (20. Februar 2009)

wenn das Spot mir wäre, würd ich wohl diese 420er PACE Ti einbauen und sie nicht mehr verkaufen ...sofern der 20cm Schaft passt.


----------



## steiltyp (20. Februar 2009)

ich finde nur, dass das lime-farbene bike im hintergrund die show stiehlt  ich habe mich länger schon in die x317 felgen verliebt und mir auchnoch welche gesichert, aber nie den passenden rahmen dazu gefunden - das ist sooooo geil

so um noch was ontopic zu sagen - die gabel passt hier wirklich nich, da war die andere eher besser - das cockpit sieht schon gut aus - schade, dass dir der brooks nich passt, der hatte mehr stil (war ein traumsattel von mir, nur soooooo teuer)


----------



## ZeFlo (20. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> Eine optische Zumutung ist sie in jedem Fall.



du musst's ja wissen 

ohne worte


----------



## enweh (20. Februar 2009)

Nun ja, ich weiß das zumindest für mich zu wissen.
An angeführtem Specialized kann prinzipienbedingt leider nichts geändert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> du musst's ja wissen
> 
> ohne worte



 made my day!


 

Hab schon schlimmere Sachen gesehen, als diese schwarze Starrgabel...

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> du musst's ja wissen
> 
> ohne worte


----------



## enweh (20. Februar 2009)

Wie ein Haufen aufgeschreckter Hühner. tz...


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Februar 2009)

Wenigstens mal einer, der's mit Humor nimmt und nicht gleich weint!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Februar 2009)

@singlestoph
Bitte, niemals einen H-Bar dranmachen, wie z.B. der Vorbesitzer.  Das sah mMn komisch aus, auch wenn's damals kultig war.  Allerdings wirkte der Aufbau damals irgendwie viel harmonischer.  Der soll doch auch den Flachmann abgeben, ist schließlich eh an 'ner anderen Bike-Marke montiert.

Jetzt ist es mir zuviel silber-schwarz gemixt.  Würde mich entweder für fast komplett schwarz oder alles in silber entscheiden. Aber der "Used-Look" der Parts zu dem neu wirkenden Rahmen bildet einen sehr, sehr schönen Kontrast  und gefällt mir supergut.  

Diese rausgeputzten Wohnzimmer-"Fahr ich nur an Feiertagen wenn überhaupt"-Bikes mag ich im Vgl. irgendwie immer weniger !!!

Die Gabel ist echt viel zu schlank, wie wär's (wenn's eh schon 'ne Stahlgabel ist) z.B. mit einer Tange Big Fork, auch wenn die keine Straight Fork ist?!  Außerdem fände ich einen Racing Ralph hinten besser, da damit noch etwas leichter.


----------



## turbohenk (20. Februar 2009)

Guys, take a look at this shop. I ordered the silver aerozine x12-sl for 151 euros yesterday... they don't have much but the prices are ridiculus.

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Februar 2009)

I ordered a Ti, got it after 2 days  Could you make a good pic an post it here ? Want to see the silver...


----------



## turbohenk (20. Februar 2009)

@Catsoft,

Yeah, no problem.


----------



## singlestoph (20. Februar 2009)

ich brauche 420 disc

und der rahmen ist nicht federgabelkorrigiert

tretlagerhöhe ist jetzt 30-31 cm 33-35 ist unnatürlich auch wenn dann das oberrohr abfallender und das fahrrad kompakter ....
ich hätt eine graue fox  die fast perfekt passt bis auf die einbauhöhe

ich habe momentan keine 420 disc geld hab ich auch keins 

ma schaun am 8 määz ist hier ja auch noch der teilchenbeschleuniger ....

http://velozüri.ch/teilchenbeschleuniger.htm


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...ich hätt eine graue fox  die fast perfekt...



 die kombi hat sich bewährt. 



singlestoph schrieb:


> ...passt bis auf die einbauhöhe...



die baut leider wirklich sehr hoch für eine 80er!

auch auf die gefahr übler beschimpfung hin, könnte ich mir eine auf 63mm getravelte schwarze sid auch noch an dem rahmen vorstellen. die frage ist dann nur, wie disctauglich die dann ist. die bbs wird sie vielleicht aber schon aushalten 

habe eben mal gemessen: sid team 2003 bei 80mm 445mm - d.h. 428mm bei 63mm - mit 15% sag passts dann genau!


----------



## singlestoph (20. Februar 2009)

eine  rote sid sl mit judybrücke hab ich noch ist aber wohl nicht zum federn gebaut worden .... 450mm

hab jetzt doch die 458mm fuchsgabel eingebaut da passen dann auch die silbernen teile besser

der surlylenker bleibt, ersten ist der vorbau etwas lang und zweitens gibt das zusammen mit steuersatz satelklemme und sützenkopf lustige farbakzente
der steuersatz trennt das etwas dunklere grau vom rahmen und die silberne kurbel gehört so


mach gleich mal n bild das ich dann aber zuhause hochladen muss


----------



## hardflipper (20. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> eine  rote sid sl mit judybrücke hab ich noch ist aber wohl nicht zum federn gebaut worden .... 450mm
> 
> hab jetzt doch die 458mm fuchsgabel eingebaut da passen dann auch die silbernen teile besser
> 
> ...




Ich habe Spacer da und hätte auch eine Anleitung wie man eine Fox auf den Federweg bringt wie man ihn haben will!

Wenn du eine Fox mit 60 mm Federweg willst, kein Problem PN an mich!


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2009)

Ich war noch nie so ein Titan-fan!
*ABER* wenn ich mir hier manche Bikes ansehe einfach ein Traum! 
Jetzt habt ihr mich umgestimmt ;-)

LG DaviD


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Februar 2009)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/288555]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG][IMG


rewel für Arme...aus der Restekiste aufgebaut! Die Kabelbinder hatte ich auch noch (wird aber noch verändert) Der integrierte Steuersatz bleibt aber  Seit gnädig mit mir!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich find's gut. 
Gerade für ein Restebike.  
Nur die Kurbel gefällt mir optisch nicht so 100%ig, würde vllt. eine schlankere ausprobieren.


----------



## singlestoph (22. Februar 2009)

bülder













inkl homemade tubenlos reifen

die reifen sind tubeless und neu die bremskabel sind auch neu ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (22. Februar 2009)

doch!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Februar 2009)




----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

sehr hübsch! vielleicht nochmal ein bild am tage machen!
die fox scheint zum spot wirklich noch besser als zu meinem lightning zu passen!

und ging das gut mit der tubensosse? eclipse?


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Februar 2009)

schööönes Spot


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja eventuell unwissend, aber warum werden an so einen Bike mechanische Disc verbaut?


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2009)

Weil die BB´s gut sind?

Schönes Bike!


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Februar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich bin ja eventuell unwissend, aber warum werden an so einen Bike mechanische Disc verbaut?



gute frage... in den staaten sind die ja immer wieder an ss oder stahlbikes zu sehen
 ev ist es auch so ne anti-sache


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> die fox scheint zum spot wirklich noch besser als zu meinem lightning zu passen!



da zitiere ich mich doch glatt selbst. von wegen lightning, fox und singlestoph - es gibt ein update: 
winterlaufradsatz mit ebenfalls ust-bereifung (crossroc/n.n. 2.25), 
zur stütze passender tune vorbau, 
bontrager/titec ti-lenker (mit besten grüssen an den bikeshopmeinesvertrauens ) 
mit ritchey wcs griffen 
und dem wiederholten versuch, wie lange ich diesmal die barends, die ich zwar sehr gerne fahre, aber optisch für einen klaren rückschritt halte, ertrage:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Februar 2009)

Versteh.... wenn puristisch dann gescheit! 
Titan Hardtail sind geil keine frage, aber ich bin auch froh das gescheite Federung, Bremsen und Schaltung erfunden wurde! Aber egal zurück zu Thema!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (22. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ev ist es auch so ne anti-sache



 Ich finde, es ist eine der benutzerfreundlichsten Bremsen. Und funktionieren 1a...... warum also nicht? Wenn's nach 'bike'&Co geht, sind sie ja eher lebensgefährlich.

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/283425]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Februar 2009)

bitte nicht schlagen 
 aber ich finde das lightning irgendwie edler als das GT Xizang... von weiten betrachtet
 ja barends nützen viel und sehen... aus
 doch ohne kann ich keine alpentour etc fahren


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

jÃ¶rgl schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist eine der benutzerfreundlichsten Bremsen. Und funktionieren 1a...... warum also nicht? Wenn's nach 'bike'&Co geht, sind sie ja eher lebensgefÃ¤hrlich.



wenn es nach denen geht, dÃ¼rfte es weder felgenbremsen, reifen unter 2.4", reifendruck Ã¼ber 1.8 bar, oder hardtails Ã¼ber 999â¬ (am ende noch aus ti, oder stahl) geben, aber lassen wir das und freuen uns, dass es all das hier zu hauf gibt


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bitte nicht schlagen
> aber ich finde das lightning irgendwie edler als das GT Xizang... von weiten betrachtet



nee, nee, höchstens treten 

im ernst: die verschliffenen nähte des xizang sind zwar schon nochmal was anderes, aber ich kann dir da nicht vollständig widersprechen. 

apropos xizang: ein roter könig ist endlich dran und somit gilt es nun als fertig. bald gibt es auch neue fotos.


----------



## cluso (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> und dem wiederholten versuch, wie lange ich diesmal die barends, die ich zwar sehr gerne fahre, aber optisch für einen klaren rückschritt halte, ertrage:



So muss das sein...

gefällt mir Hammermässig gut. Wo gibts sowas noch? 

Nimm doch Barends von Tune, dann passen die auch gut zur Stütze und Vorbau.

Das Spot finde ich zu schiach. Sorry Stoph. 

Das Rewel wirkt so "hochbeinig", aber technisch gibts nichts zu meckern.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Februar 2009)

2007 ybb air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Februar 2009)

@singlestoph & @versus
Macht doch bitte diese blau-schwarzen Fox-Aufkleber von der Gabel ab. DANKE.

@jörgl & @shutupandride
Moots sind ja immer schön anzusehen. Vor allem das von Jörgl find ich sehr, sehr stimmig.


----------



## Rutil (22. Februar 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/288555]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich finds ok. ist ein solides gebrauchsrad. bloß mit durchgehend verlegten zügen kann ich nix anfangen, die lassen sich nicht schön verlegen, auch wenn sie sicher praktisch sind


----------



## Matze. (22. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wenn es nach denen geht, dürfte es weder felgenbremsen, reifen unter 2.4", reifendruck über 1.8 bar, oder hardtails über 999 (am ende noch aus ti, oder stahl) geben, aber lassen wir das und freuen uns, dass es all das hier zu hauf gibt



Was erzählst du denn für einen Stuß teurere HT´s sind regelmässig in Testst oder Neuvorstellungen zu finden, reine Titanbikes waren 2008 auch ein Thema (da wurde eher geschwärmt und alles etwas positiv gesehen) auch Stahlbikes von Nöll, Wiesmann, Rotor, Germans oder Norwid sind hin und wieder drin.


----------



## Raze (22. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @singlestoph & @versus
> Macht doch bitte diese blau-schwarzen Fox-Aufkleber von der Gabel ab. DANKE.
> 
> @jörgl & @shutupandride
> Moots sind ja immer schön anzusehen. Vor allem das von Jörgl find ich sehr, sehr stimmig.



Hallo,

und macht bei V-Brake Einsatz die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen weg. Das sieht dann so aus:





Viele Grüße raze

Verkaufe FOX RLT neu und ungekürzt "V-Brake only"


----------



## singlestoph (23. Februar 2009)

nääää 

und wenn man dann mal die gabel in ein anderes rad ..... 

falls irgendwer mal ne steve potts gabel hat in 420mm und disc .... gerne melden

aufkleber bleiben weil ohne aufkleber sieht die gabel irgendwie nackt und beliebig aus

s


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> nääää
> 
> und wenn man dann mal .....



Ganz im Gegenteil. So muss das aussehen!


----------



## grumbledook (23. Februar 2009)

So, dann hier nochmal mein neues. (PMP-Stütze und braunes Lenkerband von Brooks sind in der Post.)














EDIT: Sehr geil, Dein Titanbolide, Stophel! Aber mit der Starrgabel fand ich ihn irgendwie cooler.


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Was erzählst du denn für einen Stuß



wärst du wohl so nett dir die prollsprüche für deine moppedkumpels aufzusparen? 

wenn dir ein titan-test (in dem das material als fazit als zu schwer, zu weich, zu unkomfortabel und zu teuer bezeichnet wird) und ab und zu ein bildchen eines stahlrahmens ausreicht um dein abo zu verlängern, dann ist das schön für dich und für delius klasing, aber sicher kein grund mich hier anzumachen.


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wärst du wohl so nett dir die prollsprüche für deine moppedkumpels aufzusparen?
> 
> wenn dir ein titan-test (in dem das material als fazit als zu schwer, zu weich, zu unkomfortabel und zu teuer bezeichnet wird) und ab und zu ein bildchen eines stahlrahmens ausreicht um dein abo zu verlängern, dann ist das schön für dich und für delius klasing, aber sicher kein grund mich hier anzumachen.



moin versus, ich dachte ich sei hier fuer trolle zustaendig


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

so, hier wieder was zum gucken... seit Freitag in unserem Keller, ein Morati HC 1.2. Habe mal ein paar Parts drangesteckt, wird aber ne Weile dauern bis es auf die Piste geht.

Auf jeden Fall kommen Hope Mono Minis dran, Moots Stuetze, Flite, SRAM, White Kurbel mit Boone, AmClassic LRS, Rest ist dann recht einfach.
Dann gibt's es auch bessere Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> moin versus, ich dachte ich sei hier fuer trolle zustaendig



moin, ich wollte dir nicht ins geviert kommen - den nächsten lasse ich dann gerne wieder dir


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Februar 2009)

[email protected]
 kannst du es uns am TI TREFF fertig präsentieren.....?


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> moin, ich wollte dir nicht ins geviert kommen - den nächsten lasse ich dann gerne wieder dir



gewisse menschen können halt zwischen den zeilen nicht lesen....
 entfand @ MATZE auch ein wenig frech....


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [email protected]
> kannst du es uns am TI TREFF fertig präsentieren.....?



ich muss mal schauen, was so alles in mein auto passt - mehr als 2 bikes will ich nicht mitnehmen. das kitsuma ist auf jeden fall dabei, beim zweiten werde ich wohl wuerfeln muessen...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ich muss mal schauen, was so alles in mein auto passt - mehr als 2 bikes will ich nicht mitnehmen. das kitsuma ist auf jeden fall dabei, beim zweiten werde ich wohl wuerfeln muessen...


 klar
 falls du den vorbau am HC 1.2 nicht mehr brauchst
 hätte ich ev verwendung


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Februar 2009)

@oldman
Ach, was ist das Morati schön.  

Soviel Titan und dann auch noch ein Softtail. Wunderbar.  

Nur die gelb-schwarzen Rahmenaufkleber stören mich daran irgendwie. Kann man da ggf. andere draufmachen (d.h. nur schwarz-weiss), hm?! 

Zumindest sollte man vllt. den rot-schwarzen Dämpferaufkleber abmachen.



@singlestoph
Wenn schon Aufkleber, dann bitte wenigstens silberne (und keine schwarzen) an die Fox. 

Mit Starrgabel hat es mir eh vieeeeeeeeeel besser gefallen  .

Aber jeder wie er möchte. 



@grumbledook
Schönes IF. 

Nur mMn sehr schade, dass es kein 26er ist bzw. zumindest ein 29er mit Lefty wie z.B. auf ifrider(dot)komm  Sorry, aber mag eben MTBs viel lieber. 



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Aber jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

@berlin-mtbler
das ist halt die sache mit morati - so gut die rahmen sind, so uebel waren deren decal-designs.
man kriegt halt keine anderen decals, geschweige denn ersatz fuer die grell-gelben.

kenne den rahmen auch in nackich, macht auch was her, aber wie gesagt.... woher soll man einen neuen satz nehmen, wenn man die fuhre verkaufen will?
bei diesem teil kapiere ich aber nicht ganz weswegen er sich ne starrgabel reingesteckt hat... sieht aber nett aus


----------



## newsboy (23. Februar 2009)

viel ti habe ich auch geplant...






finde aber irgendwie kein zweites paar ti bremsen. wenn wer was weiss...

a.


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> finde aber irgendwie kein zweites paar ti bremsen. wenn wer was weiss...
> 
> a.



bei stoph lagen mal welche im laden rum. frag ihn doch mal, ob er sie noch hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> @berlin-mtbler
> das ist halt die sache mit morati - so gut die rahmen sind, so uebel waren deren decal-designs.
> man kriegt halt keine anderen decals, geschweige denn ersatz fuer die grell-gelben.
> 
> ...



@oldman 
Also mir gefällt dieser puristische Aufbau. Genau das meinte ich mit meinen Anmerkungen. Die Starrgabel (Morati?!) versteh ich (neben den Furious Fred) natürlich auch nicht, aber sonst gefällt es mir persönlich besser. Die Morati Kurbel macht sich da auch gut dran. Alternativ würd ich statt der White Kurbel lieber ne der Moratikurbel ähnliche Kurbel wie z.B. ne Tune, Speedtec oder Middleburn oder so nehmen. 

Kann man die Aufkleber denn nicht vorsichtig ablösen, hm?! Also bei manchen Rahmen geht das ja einigermaßen gut, wenn die Folie dick genug ist und nicht schon mit dem Rahmen verwachsen ist. Oft reißen die dabei aber dann ein. Deshalb würde ich die trotzdem abziehen. Zum evtl. Verkauf hast Du doch noch das Beweisfoto, dass es ein Morati ist. Und das Headbadge bzw. Steuerrohrlogo ist doch da auch noch drauf.

Denkbar wäre es auch die weissen! Außenlinien der Schrift (nur vom Unterrohr!!!) zu 'kopieren' und neu in schwarz auf das Unterrohr (in schwarz oder dunkelgrau) lackieren zu lassen. Den Schriftzug am SR und OR würde ich dann aber unbedingt ganz weglassen.


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Februar 2009)

Zur Starrgabel am Morati:
Warum nich? Der Hinterbau hat doch nur knapp 3-4cm Federweg, oder? Und da Titan ja bekanntermaßen flext, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Gabel auch in etwa 3cm virtuellen Federweg bietet..
Ich kann mir vorstelln, dass das gut harmoniert.


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Zur Starrgabel am Morati:
> Warum nich? Der Hinterbau hat doch nur knapp 3-4cm Federweg, oder? Und da Titan ja bekanntermaßen flext, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Gabel auch in etwa 3cm virtuellen Federweg bietet..
> Ich kann mir vorstelln, dass das gut harmoniert.



theoretisch ja, aber in der Praxis harmoniert es nicht - der Hinterbau federt ein, waehrend die Gabel einfach nur flext. 
Der Bursch mit der Starrgabel hat wahrscheinlich den Daempfer zugepumpt bis hintenraus, damit es hinten nicht allzu boese wackelt.
sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, keine Frage


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> theoretisch ja, aber in der Praxis harmoniert es nicht - der Hinterbau federt ein, waehrend die Gabel einfach nur flext.
> Der Bursch mit der Starrgabel hat wahrscheinlich den Daempfer zugepumpt bis hintenraus, damit es hinten nicht allzu boese wackelt.
> sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus, keine Frage



Touché..
Reifen und Sattel sind aber eh kacke


----------



## GlanDas (23. Februar 2009)

Was hätte der gute Mann denn für eine Gabel einbauen sollen?

So hat das Radl ne schicke optik. Nur die Reifen sind bischen zu viel für den filigranen Rahmen.


----------



## oldman (23. Februar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Was hätte der gute Mann denn für eine Gabel einbauen sollen?
> 
> So hat das Radl ne schicke optik. Nur die Reifen sind bischen zu viel für den filigranen Rahmen.



z.b. ne sid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (23. Februar 2009)

@aggressor: ich kann dir versichern, daß bei einer morati gabel rein gar nix flext, ferdert, sonstwas. die ist einfach nur hammer-steif.
@berlin-mtbler: hab etwas nachsicht, das ist der erste aufbau zum draufsetzen, die ritchey teile schmeiß ich raus, ebenso die xt und xtr teile, vielleicht auch die R7 (schwarze reba). was über kurz oder lang reinkommt wird ein hope hs (schwarz), avid ultimate vbrakes mit hebeln (schwarz), RF deus (schwarz) und thomson oder moots stütze. wenn jmd sowas ungenutzt rumliegen hat: melden!
@grumbledook: dein if ist (m)ein traum!!! 
PROST


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Februar 2009)

...so, wer zahlt mir jetzt den Austausch meiner Tastatur....

Moratti und IF Crosser.......bin sprachlos...

Newsboys Ti ist mir etwas zu "cool"....


----------



## Rutil (23. Februar 2009)

Das Morati ist ein Hammer, Ti-Softtails haben mir immer schon gefallen. Weiß bloß nicht, ob Softtails die Vor- oder die Nachteile von Hardtail und Fully kombinieren. Egal, auf den Aufbau bin ich schon gespannt. Das IF ist schon fast nicht mehr von dieser Welt, da hätte ich ein echtes Problem, das in den Matsch zu werfen...


----------



## Elena.! (23. Februar 2009)

1.


----------



## shutupandride (23. Februar 2009)

Ein Softtail ist weder mit einem Hardtail noch mit einem Fully zu vergleichen (das machten aber LEIDER IMMER die tester diverser Magazine...). Es fühlt sich spritzig an wie ein Hardtail und bietet dennoch mehr Kontrolle bergab. In der Ebene auf ruppigem Untergrund kann man länger sitzenbleiben, bergan hat man mehr Grip durch das weniger springende HR. Habe auch schon Fullies gefahren, dennoch würde ich ein Softtail jederzeit einem Fully vorziehen, weil es sich einfach lebendiger anfühlt, mit deutlichem Komfortplus gegenüber einem Hardtail. Einziger Nachteil wäre aus meiner Sicht der fehlende Lockout und das "Gehoppel" bei langem Fahren im Wiegetritt auf Asphalt.


----------



## Matze. (23. Februar 2009)

> wärst du wohl so nett dir die prollsprüche für deine moppedkumpels aufzusparen?





Falsche Adresse, hab kein Mopped und keine Moppedkumpels, der Spruch war eine Antwort auf deinen Stiefel den du geschrieben hast.







> entfand @ MATZE auch ein wenig frech....




Wer Recht hat hat Recht


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... würde ich ein Softtail jederzeit einem Fully vorziehen, weil es sich einfach lebendiger anfühlt, mit deutlichem Komfortplus gegenüber einem Hardtail. Einziger Nachteil wäre aus meiner Sicht der fehlende Lockout und das "Gehoppel" bei langem Fahren im Wiegetritt auf Asphalt.



Kann man doch eliminieren mit dem entsprechenden Dämpfer (z.B. DT Swiss) und Lenker-Lockout, oder?!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Kann man doch eliminieren mit dem entsprechenden Dämpfer (z.B. DT Swiss) und Lenker-Lockout, oder?!








 sorry, konnte mich nicht zurückhalten...


----------



## shutupandride (23. Februar 2009)

also bei den herkömmlichen, ursprünglichen softtails mit der stahlfeder (moots, ritchey, merlin, litespeed, ...) entfällt lockout natürlich. bei den moderneren mit luftdämpfern wirds schwierig einen passenden dämpfer zu finden, weil sich das system (zu unrecht!) nie richtig durchsetzen konnte (hoher preis, fully konkurrenz, schlechte presse). daher gibt es nur wenige hersteller für dieses system (stratos, canecreek, ehem. rs sid) für ti-/stahlrahmen (ich betrachte zb scalpels nicht als softtails), die es meines wissens alle nur ohne lockout gibt.
falls ich hier irren sollte: ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, im fall des falles gilt mein besonderes interesse DT dämpfern.


----------



## schnegg314 (24. Februar 2009)

newsboy schrieb:


> finde aber irgendwie kein zweites paar ti bremsen. wenn wer was weiss...



Ich habe diese hässlichen Dinger hier (hinten und vorne), bräuchte aber eine Alternative...







siehe auch hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2009)

wahnsinn, jedes mal wenn ich bike poste, gibt`s tumult. egal, der reihe nach:

- morati gabel: flext natuerlich, genauso wie jede titangabel flext. morati ist im vergleich zu anderen wohl mit die steifste. und ja, ich habe 2 morati gabeln - eine am sc 1.2 und eine hc gabel, falls fragen kommen 

- softtails neigen zum hoppeln, wenn man den daempfer nicht vernuenftig einstellt. die meisten verbauten daempfer sind shit, ob jetzt der stratos am morati oder das teil am ybb. die dinger haben eine halbwertszeit von 2-3 jahren, dagegen ist ne olle judy gold wert.
diese daempfer sind alle speziell fuer den jeweiligen rahmen gefertigt - der ybb daempfer passt nur ins moots, der stratos xc pro im morati war von den maßen explizit fuern das hc 1.2 gebaut.
stratos ist tot, service gibt es nicht. wenn man glueck hat, kann man das teil bei einer fachwerkstatt fixen lassen.

das hc 1.2 nimmt die uebelsten stoesse raus, aber sonst nichts, ist eigentlich "nur" ein komfortables hardtail.
und jetzt braucht es wieder bilder


----------



## forest warrior (24. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> genauso wie jede titangabel flext



..frage der konstruktion. truss flext so gut wie nicht. faith angeblich auch nicht.

hast du meine ti-vbrake noch im einsatz? 

ride on


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2009)

forest warrior schrieb:


> ..frage der konstruktion. truss flext so gut wie nicht. faith angeblich auch nicht.
> 
> hast du meine ti-vbrake noch im einsatz?
> 
> ride on



nicht im einsatz, liegt in der kiste.

p.s. jede ti gabel flext  , die eine mehr die andere weniger, habe einige gefahren, bislang habe ich keine gefunden, die ich im gelaende fahren moechte (forststrasse und crosserterrain ist kein gelaende). ti gabel sehen cool aus, das war's dann aber auch schon.


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2009)

noch mal ein nettes bildchen


----------



## forest warrior (24. Februar 2009)

..okay, bevor die bremse von der kiste in den eimer wandert denk bitte an mich 

wenn du mir eine gabel, egal aus welchem material, mit vernuenftigem gewicht, um die 1kg, nennen kannst welcher weniger flext als ne truss bitte auch an mich denken 

ride on


----------



## newsboy (24. Februar 2009)

@schnegg314, habe dir eine pn geschrieben.
@oldman, was hast du den für ti v-brakes?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2009)

ab und an, versehe ich mich in den details......heute als ich nicht wusste welches rad ich benutzen will,
 bemerkte ich: ohhh die beiden haben ja ein anderes finish, bei der montage und allgemeiner fummelei, war das mir nicht aufgefallen, doch die heutigen lichtverhältnisse brachten es ans licht...



intressant




p.s muss wohl zum dritten mal diesen winter wieder spikes montieren


----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2009)

fein, sehr fein.
jetzt noch das head badge vom ploierten rahmen auf den matten, dann isses perfetto, imho


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

hübsches päärchen  



oldman schrieb:


> das head badge vom ploierten



das ist wirklich richtig cool! und zwar an jedem rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> p.s muss wohl zum dritten mal diesen winter wieder spikes montieren



ich kann es jetzt langsam auch nicht mehr sehen. v.a. ist es bei uns primär schneematsch.


----------



## cluso (24. Februar 2009)

@Don

Das geht ja gar nicht 2 unterschiedliche Tönungen an den Rahmen, sofort entsorgen.
Würde das sogar kostenfrei für dich übernehmen... bevorzugt das HT. 

@Oldman

Hast du schon mal bei nem Grafiker angefragt ob man die Labels am Morati nicht digitalisieren, vektorisieren und ausplotten kann?

Wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit.

Grüße


----------



## enweh (24. Februar 2009)

Den roten Flaschenhalter würde ich gegen ein schwarzes oder zumindest filigraneres Modell austauschen.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> Den roten Flaschenhalter würde ich gegen ein schwarzes oder zumindest filigraneres Modell austauschen.



NIEMALS... da ist meine ganze bikevergangenheit verpackt( wie an jedem rad )


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Februar 2009)

Genau, H20s rocken und mit Sigg Flaschen spart man sich die Klingel


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> NIEMALS... da ist meine ganze bikevergangenheit verpackt( wie an jedem rad )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (24. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> @Don
> 
> Das geht ja gar nicht 2 unterschiedliche Tönungen an den Rahmen, sofort entsorgen.
> Würde das sogar kostenfrei für dich übernehmen... bevorzugt das HT.
> ...



noch nicht. aber letzte Nacht kam mir die Idee, mit einer rasierklinge die gelben "Schatten" an der Schrift zu entfernen - dann bleibt ja nur die weiss-schwarze Schrift. Werde mal ein bissl photoshoppen.
Digitalisieren koennte ich ja auf der grundlage meines SC 1.2 Decalsatzes, der einzige Unterschied ist das "H"...


----------



## cluso (24. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Digitalisieren koennte ich ja auf der grundlage meines SC 1.2 Decalsatzes, der einzige Unterschied ist das "H"...



Dann würde ich das doch so machen. Das "H" kannst du dir ja zur Not vom Rad "holen".


----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Wenn die neue Hope auch so einen schön satten Druckpunkt hat wie meine uralt-Minis, würden mich die schwammigen XTR Disc's jedesmal stören.

Rote Ringlé Twister würden dem Hardtail auch noch gut stehen! (Meine Erinnerung an die Vergangenheit)


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Wenn die neue Hope auch so einen schön satten Druckpunkt hat wie meine uralt-Minis, würden mich die schwammigen XTR Disc's jedesmal stören.
> 
> Rote Ringlé Twister würden dem Hardtail auch noch gut stehen! (Meine Erinnerung an die Vergangenheit)



 die xtr sind gar nicht so schwammig, aber ganz klar die hope ist von der ganzen bedienung schon "one louder"


----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2009)

ich bin ein bisschen leichter und hoffentlich schneller geworden

...desshalb wurde auch das Indy Fab ein bisschen grimmig gemacht...





- Sattel geflickt
- gerader Lenker
- Vorbau gedreht
- 80mm Federweg
- böööse Griffe

Es erlebt nun den fünften Frühling und es wurden erst der Antrieb, die Felgen, Reifen, Bremsklötze, Griffe sowie der Lenker und Vorbau gewechselt. 
Ach ja ...die Kurbel war auch mal gebrochen und wurde ersetzt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Februar 2009)

Wechsel die Griffe gegen blaue oder schwearze mit blauen Klemmringen. Die grünen sind cool, passen aber leider nicht.
Sonst absolut cooles Bike!!!
Selbstimportiert oder über den deutschen Vertrieb bestellt?


----------



## hardflipper (24. Februar 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ich bin ein bisschen leichter und hoffentlich schneller geworden
> 
> ...desshalb wurde auch das Indy Fab ein bisschen grimmig gemacht...
> [
> ...



Scheixe, jetzt hab ich mir schon grüne Teile für mein Ti-Projekt besorgt 

Das Blau ist ja sooo geil! Die grünen Griffe find ich jetzt weniger passend.


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Februar 2009)

Die Griffe, naja, lassen das Radl auch net schneller aussehen. Eine grelle Farbe mutterseelenallein am Rad taugt net wie ich finde. 
Den King Cage mit Glasperlen strahlen wäre noch was für pingelige Leute - hab ich mit meinem gemacht, dass er besser zum Rahmen paßt


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Selbstimportiert oder über den deutschen Vertrieb bestellt?


 es gibt leute die behaupten, es war das erste if aus titan in der schweiz


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finds gerade cool, weils nich wirklich passt
Jetz noch irgendwo was oranges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Tolles Paar.

btw: Das Luxusproblem mit dem unterschiedlichen Finish hätte so mancher gerne. Erkläre mich auch gerne bereit den Rahmen mit dem schlechteren Finish kostenlos zu übernehmen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. Februar 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> noch nicht. aber letzte Nacht kam mir die Idee, mit einer rasierklinge die gelben "Schatten" an der Schrift zu entfernen - dann bleibt ja nur die weiss-schwarze Schrift. Werde mal ein bissl photoshoppen.
> Digitalisieren koennte ich ja auf der grundlage meines SC 1.2 Decalsatzes, der einzige Unterschied ist das "H"...



Na, siehste. Geht doch. Wird bestimmt noch viel schöner, wenn das mMn störende gelb weg ist.

Übrigens: Das IF ist schöööön.  *mMn bis auf die Griffe*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also bei den herkömmlichen, ursprünglichen softtails mit der stahlfeder (moots, ritchey, merlin, litespeed, ...) entfällt lockout natürlich. bei den moderneren mit luftdämpfern wirds schwierig einen passenden dämpfer zu finden, weil sich das system (zu unrecht!) nie richtig durchsetzen konnte (hoher preis, fully konkurrenz, schlechte presse). daher gibt es nur wenige hersteller für dieses system (stratos, canecreek, ehem. rs sid) für ti-/stahlrahmen (ich betrachte zb scalpels nicht als softtails), die es meines wissens alle nur ohne lockout gibt.
> falls ich hier irren sollte: ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, im fall des falles gilt mein besonderes interesse DT dämpfern.



@shutupandride
Uuuuuups, ja Du hast vollkommen Recht.   Stimmt: Alle Ti-Softtails haben eine Dämpferaufnahme, die den unkomplizierten Einbau eines modernen, Luftdämpfers mit zwei konventionellen "Dämpferaugen" verhindern.   

Kann man denn da keinen Adapter (für diese untere Dämpferaufnahme) oder so drehen lassen, der das ggf. möglich macht?!   Technisch wär doch ein klassisches Ti-Softtail mit einem modernen Luftdämpfer sicher noch besser, hm?!


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Februar 2009)

@Zingel: Die Griffe sind ja furchtbar. Das arme Ti Deluxe. So etwas in Ruffian-Ausführung wäre doch fein...


----------



## Smithy (24. Februar 2009)

@ oldman:

Bei meinem Morati hatte ich die gelben Schatten der Rahmenaufkleber auch mal in liebevoller Kleinarbeit entfernt. Am genauesten ging es mit dem Daumennagel . Mittlerweile sind sie aber ganz ab, wenn Du Neue machen lässt, beteilige ich mich gern an den Kosten. Alternativ hab ich hier einen pfiffigen Laden, der das auch gut hinbekommt, ich habe nur keine Vorlage mehr.

Sah dann so aus:






Gruß, Smithy


----------



## Tißabi (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Smithy, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem Morati 1.3!!! Es gefällt mir sehr! Aus welchem Jahrgang ist es, dass es daran noch keine Scheibenbremsen anzumachen sind?
- nur aus purer Neugier,- stehe selbst nicht auf Scheibenbremsen! Ist der Vorbau auch  von Morati? Gruß: Tißabi


----------



## cluso (24. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Morati von Mr. Smithy

Gefällt mir sehr gut.


Grüne Griffe beim Zingel-IF, schräg aber cool.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Februar 2009)

@ Don Trailo  Ahhhh..... was ist mit deinen vorderen Schnellspanner los????


----------



## zingel (24. Februar 2009)

Die ODI Ruffians sind fast bis auf den Plastik runtergeritten - nun sollte mal was anderes sein. Ich find die total geil und sie bleiben dran. Übrigens ist auch mein Helm grün 

Den King strahlen kommt nicht in Frage. Aber der Rahmen wird dann irgendwann mal poliert, allerdings erst, wenn die Panels runtergeritten sind und das kann noch lange dauern (bei der Qualität).





Don Trailo schrieb:


> es gibt leute die behaupten, es war das erste if aus titan in der schweiz


Mag sein. TiFreak hatte eins gesucht um zu schauen, ob er sich auch eins bestellen sollte. Meins war das einzige, das er in der Schweiz gefunden hatte. Keine Ahnung, ob's wirklich das erste war. Ich hatte mir den Rahmen 2004 zum Lehrabschluss auf ebay.com gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Februar 2009)

Das Morati HT ist sehr schön. Vor allem mit den Decals.  

Nur ne schwarze Cook od. Tune Kurbel würde mMn besser passen.

Was ist das für ein Unterrohrschutz im Tretlagerbereich (Folie?!)?



Smithy schrieb:


> @ oldman: Bei meinem Morati hatte ich die gelben Schatten der Rahmenaufkleber auch mal in liebevoller Kleinarbeit entfernt. Am genauesten ging es mit dem Daumennagel .



@oldman 
Der Daumennagel wächst ja nach ...  Aber stimmt bei diffizilem "Handwerk" sind die Finger oft das beste. 

btw: Ansonsten hilft z.B. ein Holz-Zahnstocher beim Abmachen, der zerkratzt nämlich auch nix am Rahmen beim Abmachen von Aufklebern.


----------



## Smithy (25. Februar 2009)

Danke, hab das Morati auch lieb. So ist das halt nur bei Titan, wird irgendwie zum Familienmitglied...

@ Tißabi: Habe den den Rahmen 2001 gekauft, dürfte aber noch etwas älter sein. Der Vorbau ist ein Heylight titan, schön aber sehr weich.

@ berlin-mtbler: Das Foto oben ist schon älter, mittlerweile sind schwarze Turbine LP drauf. Stimmt aber, sieht mit schwarzen Kurbeln besser aus als mit silberen. 
Der Rahmen war beim Kauf als Sunn gelabelt, daher stammt auch noch die Folie am Unterrohr, vermutlich mehr Optik als Schlgschutz. 

Mache beizeiten mal ein aktuelles Foto...

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2009)

dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> @ don trailo  ahhhh..... Was ist mit deinen vorderen schnellspanner los????



*mia culpa* 
 korrektur ist erfolgt( braucht aber kein beweispic, oder??)


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2009)

@zingel: Ok, ok... 
@smithy: Sehr schön, das Morati...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2009)

@smithy:
ja das moratti gefällt mir auch, aber die spacer/vorbau sache hat schon eine ästhetische kante, gelle


----------



## reule2 (25. Februar 2009)

Immer wieder schön, wie manch ein Style-Beauftragter hier "das Gras wachsen hört" & ums Verrecken negative Nebensächlichkeiten aufzuspüren vermag, die nicht existieren...
Vielmehr interessiert bei dem Morati doch: wie sieht der Fahrer aus, der sich mit dieser Übersetzung (ZK 12-21??!!) ins Gelände traut und dabei nichts zu trinken mitnimmt ?? 
Oder warum sind beim vollgefederten Titus Bremsen und Schalthebel so positioniert, dass durch den schwarzen Schalthebel 1/4 des Ritchey-Griffes blockiert wird und man die Bremse nur noch mit Mittel-/Ringfinger betätigen kann ??
Naja hauptsache man hat Holzzahnstocher zur Hand, um die Decals von Titanrohren runterzupulen-ohne diese zu zerkratzen...Titan! das wiederstandsfähigste Material im Fahrradbereich überhaupt... 
Das ist echt großes Kino !! Macht weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. Februar 2009)

reule2 schrieb:


> Vielmehr interessiert bei dem Morati doch: wie sieht der Fahrer aus, der sich mit dieser Übersetzung (ZK 12-21??!!) ins Gelände traut und dabei nichts zu trinken mitnimmt ??


 
mglws. so: 





und so:











reule2 schrieb:


> Oder warum sind beim vollgefederten Titus Bremsen und Schalthebel so positioniert, dass durch den schwarzen Schalthebel 1/4 des Ritchey-Griffes blockiert wird und man die Bremse nur noch mit Mittel-/Ringfinger betätigen kann ??


 
da muss ich ihm, was die bremse betrifft, recht geben reza....






reule2 schrieb:


> Titan! das wiederstandsfähigste Material im Fahrradbereich überhaupt...
> Das ist echt großes Kino !! Macht weiter so...


 

thermitproof und haptisch weit über allem anderen! 

und auf jeden fall!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2009)

in der tat , nach meiner gestrigen längerenausfahrt( im winter sind 2 std lang) habe ich das ,was die bremsenposition betrifft auch bemerkt , das noch handlungsbedarf besteht


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2009)

reule2 schrieb:


> Das ist echt großes Kino !! Macht weiter so...



klar, stylepolizei meets funktionalität - so habe ich das forum hier schon immer verstanden und finde das genau richtig


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> so habe ich das forum hier schon immer verstanden und finde das genau richtig


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Februar 2009)

reule2 schrieb:


> Vielmehr interessiert bei dem Morati doch: wie sieht der Fahrer aus, der sich mit dieser Übersetzung (ZK 12-21??!!) ins Gelände traut und dabei nichts zu trinken mitnimmt ??



11-23 ist anfangs zwar ein Schock, aber doch durchaus vertretbar. Auch ohne exorbitante anatomische Merkmale....

Und ne Trinkblase zieh ich auch immer einer Flasche vor


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Februar 2009)

reule2 schrieb:


> Naja hauptsache man hat Holzzahnstocher zur Hand, um die Decals von Titanrohren runterzupulen-ohne diese zu zerkratzen...Titan! das wiederstandsfähigste Material im Fahrradbereich überhaupt...
> Das ist echt großes Kino !! Macht weiter so...


 

@reule2
Der Hinweis mit den Holzzahnstochern zum Abmachen der Decals bezog sich darauf:



oldman schrieb:


> ... aber letzte Nacht kam mir die Idee, mit einer rasierklinge die gelben "Schatten" an der Schrift zu entfernen - dann bleibt ja nur die weiss-schwarze Schrift.



Denke schon, dass man einen Titanrahmen mit einer Rasierklinge sehr wohl verkratzen kann, oder?! Deshalb sind schonendere Methoden (wie Daumennagel und Zahnstocher) sicher besser.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Februar 2009)

hab zwar schon ein Glaserl Barbera intus, aber wache dem was folgen wird mit wachsamkeit....


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Dann stell mal den roten italienischen Saft zur Seite und zeig uns mal was Schönes


----------



## Defiant32 (25. Februar 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> The Serotta Ti Max,..
> Is there someone on here who can help me with one?
> I know that these are rare but i just think it is a work of art,..
> Who will sell me one?




search and you will find  

i found one.
Will be the start of a project, i want to respray the frame, i like some colour on it,..and will need to start looking for some nice parts


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Februar 2009)

Wonderful bikes.  *don't change colour*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hab zwar schon ein Glaserl Barbera intus, aber wache dem was folgen wird mit wachsamkeit....



btw: Sowat hat ick gestern och.


----------



## hardflipper (26. Februar 2009)

Die Teile sind alle 3 schön!!!


----------



## oldman (26. Februar 2009)

Smithy schrieb:


> @ oldman:
> 
> Bei meinem Morati hatte ich die gelben Schatten der Rahmenaufkleber auch mal in liebevoller Kleinarbeit entfernt. Am genauesten ging es mit dem Daumennagel . Mittlerweile sind sie aber ganz ab, wenn Du Neue machen lässt, beteilige ich mich gern an den Kosten. Alternativ hab ich hier einen pfiffigen Laden, der das auch gut hinbekommt, ich habe nur keine Vorlage mehr.
> 
> ...





wunderschoen.
und schaut ohne gelb richtig gut aus. werde ich auch machen, am hc 1.2 und auch am sc 1.2 renner.
zahnstocher oder irgendein plastespatel aus der medizintechnik ist ne gute idee. vorher mit einem skalpel das decal anschneiden und dann mit dem holz/plasteteil pulen.

sieht auf jeden fall irrsinnig gut aus, dein hc 1.3


an alle: morati hat in der regel 2 rahmenvarianten pro modell angeboten:
disc only
disc plus canti
dann gab es noch teilweise canti only. und wenn einer einen kleiderhaken am rahmen wollte, dann hat man eben einen drangeschweisst - bei denen waren sonderwuensche immer gerne gesehen, die typen hatten maechtig spass an non-standard sachen.


----------



## Sateless (26. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wonderful bikes.  *don't change colour*



absolutely wonderful. especially the serotta-bikes.


----------



## shutupandride (26. Februar 2009)

@defiant32: nice collection, bas. hope you consider to use panels in the new timax paint, I`d really appreciate that...
peace.


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dann stell mal den roten italienischen Saft zur Seite und zeig uns mal was Schönes



gut Ding braucht weil....

eben ist ein Meister im fernen Westen am Zeichnen für mich....(hopefully)

ich hoffe es geht sich noch bis zum Treffen aus....


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ein Meister im fernen Westen



Das klingt vielversprechend...


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Februar 2009)

@bas

great!

the only thing i would change is the ugly "Timax" Decal on the TT, the color is awesome

edit: oh my god....i see Onza H.O on the Mojo.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sentimental elastomer changing orgies....


----------



## Defiant32 (26. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @bas
> 
> great!
> 
> ...



H.O's also on the Serotta ATX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (26. Februar 2009)

hey bas. 
don`t forget about the wicked...
thanks.


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Februar 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> H.O's also on the Serotta ATX



suicidal?

please let us see your wicked in the steely part of this forum


----------



## shutupandride (26. Februar 2009)

yes, bas. the austrian is right.
let`s see the wicked in your collection...


----------



## Defiant32 (26. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> yes, bas. the austrian is right.
> let`s see the wicked in your collection...





now let's back ontopic: beautifull titanium bikes


----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2009)

Falls es jemand interessiert:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Xiz...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Falls es jemand interessiert:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-GT-Xiz...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318



das gehört hier  rein gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

Update (sorry, mieses Foto, aber das Wetter draußen gibt auch kein schöneres Licht her ):





Moots Ti Beam Vorbau (Danke newsboy!!) und weiße Look Quartz Pedale. 
Rewel Sattelstütze (is schon länger dran)...

Ich muss sagen, der Vorbau ist eine Ideologiefrage. Er ist schon beim "Trockentest" deutlich schwammiger als der Syntace F139, trotz des großvolumigeren und ovalisierten Rohres. 
Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


----------



## oldman (27. Februar 2009)

hmmmmm, hmmmmmmmmm.

imho ist es eher eine ideologiefrage, ob man denn an einen mootsvorbau ein cube dranstecken sollte  
zumindest die decals beissen sich seeeeehr


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, die beißen sich, auf dem Rahmen steht nicht Moots. 
Mir gefällt das Rad so besser, vorher Thomson und Syntace, nicht schlecht, aber beides zu gewöhnlich.
Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte: weißer Flite und weiße Bremsen. 
Was noch sein muss: leichtere Laufräder, hmmm, rote Chris King Naben... Zukunftsmusik


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2009)

Hätte man gegen "zu gewöhnlich" denn nicht an anderer Stelle sinnvoll was ändern können?
Funktionell gleichtwertig und teurer ist ja schon immer so eine Sache, aber teurer und funktionell schlechter?


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

Was die Stütze angeht, die bringt spürbar Komfort und knarzt nicht. Die Thomson musste ich alle drei Matschfahrten ausbauen und fetten, die hat sich nicht mit der Aluhülse im Sitzrohr vertragen. 
Die Pedale sind 120 g leichter als die Time und funzen gleich gut. 
Der Vorbau, anyway  ist wunderschön!


----------



## aka (27. Februar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Der Vorbau, anyway  ist wunderschön!


Der Rest auch - mir gefällt das Rad sehr!
Der Vorbau passt doch super.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2009)

Als leidenschaftlicher Atheist gehe ich lieber beten bevor ich mich auf ein cube hock


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

Unglaublich. Wie sehr doch ein Lynskey Rahmen polarisiert


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2009)

...aber Du hast Humor. Das ist immer gut. Deshalb 10 Punkte in der B Note!!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Februar 2009)

Ohne die Decals würde mir der Rahmen vermutlich deutlich besser gefallen - und das nicht nur vor dem Hintergrund, dass es sich um Cube-Schriftzüge handelt. Zu einem Moots-Vorbau gehört allerdings nach meinem Empfinden statt der Rewel-Sattelstütze auch ein Exemplar aus dem Hause Moots - schon wegen der unterschiedlichen Oberflächen. Weiß finde ich als Akzentfarbe durchaus nicht verkehrt. Allerdings sind zwei Akzentfarben (weiß und rot) vielleicht schon zuviel des Guten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2009)

@Jesus Freak

Mir gefällt Dein Bike auch sehr gut , nur der Moots-Aufkleber am Vobau muss weg! Das geht gar nicht! Hast Du nicht zwei passend weisse CUBE-Kleber, die Du da hinmachen könntest?


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

Da is was dran. Den King Cage hab ich ja schon mattiert. Die Stütze werde ich mal strahlen bei Gelegenheit. Das Rot bleibt. 
Danke für die Kritik allerseits.
Ach komm [email protected] Keine Cube Aufkleber, wie uncool ist das denn? Da fragen dann alle wieder nach den Schweißnähten am Vorbau


----------



## jörgl (27. Februar 2009)

Hallole Jesus,

nichts gegen Dein Rad, aber diese Aussage 


Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Rad so besser, vorher Thomson und Syntace, nicht schlecht, aber beides zu gewöhnlich.:


ist im Hinblick eines Cube-gelabelten Rahmens mehr als mutig. In dem Zusammenhang würde ich noch an einen Wechsel der XT-Parts denken.... sind doch mittlerweile an jedem 850-Trekking-Gaul dran 


Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Unglaublich. Wie sehr doch ein Lynskey Rahmen polarisiert



Warum dann nicht gleich 'nen Lynskey? Doch nicht etwa des Geldes wegen....?


----------



## singlestoph (27. Februar 2009)

linskeyrahmen werden auch immer gewöhnlicher und langweiliger
bald haben sie litespeed eingeholt


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Hallole Jesus,
> 
> nichts gegen Dein Rad, aber diese Aussage
> 
> ...



Doch! Du hast ja keine Ahnung, was ich für das Rad gezahlt hab 
Btw. den Rahmen gibts so nur einmal.


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Wechsel der XT-Parts denken....



das war mein erster gedanke beim wort "gewöhnlich"

ausserdem - man möge es mir nachsehen - finde ich den moots-vorbau nicht so doll. egal an welchem rahmen.
der ist mir -tolle schweissnähte und finish hin, oder her - irgendwie zu wuchtig ?
an schlankem ti-geröhr (was beim cube nicht vorliegt) kommt das noch stärker zum tragen. 

ich wäre froh, wenn das cube an sich jetzt nicht wieder seitenweise grundsatzdiskussionen nach sich ziehen würde. dazu wurde wohl letztes mal alles gesagt


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ausserdem - man möge es mir nachsehen - finde ich den moots-vorbau nicht so doll. Egal an welchem rahmen.
> Der ist mir -tolle schweissnähte und finish hin, oder her - irgendwie zu wuchtig ?
> 
> 
> ich wäre froh, wenn das cube an sich jetzt nicht wieder seitenweise grundsatzdiskussionen nach sich ziehen würde. Dazu wurde wohl letztes mal alles gesagt


grazie


----------



## aka (27. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...Hast Du nicht zwei passend weisse CUBE-Kleber, die Du da hinmachen könntest?


Richtig cool wärs doch, zwei Bulls aufkleber drauf zu machen


----------



## jörgl (27. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ausserdem - man möge es mir nachsehen - finde ich den moots-vorbau nicht so doll. egal an welchem rahmen.
> der ist mir -tolle schweissnähte und finish hin, oder her - irgendwie zu wuchtig ?
> an schlankem ti-geröhr (was beim cube nicht vorliegt) kommt das noch stärker zum tragen.



Einspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2009)

Liebe Brüder und Schwestern, liebe Gemeinde.
bla bla bla...
AMEN.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2009)

Man(n) habt ihr Probleme. wenigstens ist er fertig geworden. Mein DK Crosser kommt nicht vom Fleck  Irgendwie bekomme ich noch keine Beziehung zum Rahmen  

Robert


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> bald haben sie litespeed eingeholt


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Einspruch



das ist nicht der selbe! der schriftzug beim cube-moots-vorbau würde dreimal übereinander passen.
der road stem am moots  ist deutlich dünner


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

@ versus: Stimmt schon, der Ti Beam ist wuchtig. 
Andererseits, welche Alternativen mit 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung gibt es am Markt? 
Seven?? Unbezahlbar. Kocmo sind häßlich. Kent Eriksen baut leider keine. Hmmm...


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Februar 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Man(n) habt ihr Probleme. wenigstens ist er fertig geworden. Mein DK Crosser kommt nicht vom Fleck  Irgendwie bekomme ich noch keine Beziehung zum Rahmen
> 
> Robert



reizüberflutung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. Februar 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ versus: Stimmt schon, der Ti Beam ist wuchtig.
> Andererseits, welche Alternativen mit 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung gibt es am Markt?
> Seven?? Unbezahlbar. Kocmo sind häßlich. Kent Eriksen baut leider keine. Hmmm...




 na ja keine echte alternative, aber das einzige was ich gefunden habe in 25.4


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2009)

der van nicholas vorbau ist doch schick.
und kostet bloß 135 öre.
+ kein zoll, da aus holland.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2009)

ja ja ja. für 31.8 lenker...
nimm alles zurück.


----------



## oldman (27. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> der van nicholas vorbau ist doch schick.
> und kostet bloÃ 135 Ã¶re.
> + kein zoll, da aus holland.



mÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶p!

kostet 135â¬ netto plus 19% mwst plus 15â¬ versand. guenstig geht anders.

van nich hat netto preise im web, wenn du die ware im korb hast, kommt der mwst-hinweis.


----------



## shutupandride (28. Februar 2009)

> möööp!
> 
> kostet 135 netto plus 19% mwst plus 15 versand. guenstig geht anders.
> 
> van nich hat netto preise im web, wenn du die ware im korb hast, kommt der mwst-hinweis.



ganz schön hinterfotzig, diese typen bei VN.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> reizüberflutung??



Nee, ich bekomm einfach keinen Draht zum Rahmen. Erst dauert die Lieferung viel länger als vereinbart und die CX-Saison lief schon. Dann waren die orangen Aufkleber alle, meine geplante Chorus Kurbel passt nicht.... Ich starte jetzt den letzten Versuch, wenn´s Projekt morgen nicht fertig ist es gestorben


----------



## cluso (28. Februar 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nee, ich bekomm einfach keinen Draht zum Rahmen. Erst dauert die Lieferung viel länger als vereinbart und die CX-Saison lief schon. Dann waren die orangen Aufkleber alle, meine geplante Chorus Kurbel passt nicht.... Ich starte jetzt den letzten Versuch, wenn´s Projekt *morgen nicht fertig ist es gestorben*





Nein!!!!!


----------



## Raze (28. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das ist nicht der selbe! der schriftzug beim cube-moots-vorbau würde dreimal übereinander passen.
> der road stem am moots  ist deutlich dünner



Hallo,

kann ich den "road stem" auch am MTB montieren oder riskiere ich da Kopf und Kragen? Wenn es an einen Crosser hält, dürfte doch nichts dagegen sprechen - oder? 

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Titanvorbau und der MOOTS MTB baut mir zu wuchtig. 

Danke für die Info

raze


----------



## Catsoft (28. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Nein!!!!!



Doch! In 14 Tagen gehts nach Malle und da brauch ich schmale Reifen. Wenns diese Woche nix wird, "muss" ich wie in der CX-Saison auf mein Rocky setzen. Und dann fahr ich damit auch das Jahr durch! Keine Lust und keine Zeit mich auch noch um das Trainingsrad zu kümmern. Hab genug MTB-Termine "neben" der Arbeit auf dem Plan. Da kann ich schon nur hoffen ohne große technische Schwierigkeiten über die Runden zu kommen. Dann erfreut sich halt ein anderer am DK.....

Robert


----------



## shutupandride (28. Februar 2009)

@RAZE: solange lenker und vorbau 31.8 sind kein problem, einen standard mtb lenker (für 25.4) würde ich nicht mit einem rr vorbau (25.8 oder 26.0) klemmen. außer du scheißt eh auf die welt, dann ist das vollkommen ok...
@CATSOFT: dramatische schilderungen, das ist wahre verzweiflung. bevor du ihn auf dem recyclinghof entsorgst... effektive oberrohrlänge, steuerrohrlänge, preisvorstellung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (28. Februar 2009)

Catsoft,

warum steckst Du den Rahmen nicht einfach in den Karton zurück und verstaust ihn an einer geeigneten Stelle? Der Aufbau rennt Dir doch nicht davon. Und wenn Zeit da ist, freust Du Dich umso mehr, das Teil nicht verkauft zu haben. 
Wir wissen alle nicht, was die derzeitige wirtschaftliche Situation noch für uns bereit hält und v.a. wie lange das dauern wird. Nachher bleiben kleinere Firmen auf der Strecke und einmal verkaufte Sachen sind nicht mehr wiederbeschaffbar.......


----------



## der Steelman (28. Februar 2009)

mein Clark Kent Titan Bike





grüße Maik


----------



## cluso (28. Februar 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Catsoft,
> 
> warum steckst Du den Rahmen nicht einfach in den Karton zurück und verstaust ihn an einer geeigneten Stelle? Der Aufbau rennt Dir doch nicht davon. Und wenn Zeit da ist, freust Du Dich umso mehr, das Teil nicht verkauft zu haben.
> Wir wissen alle nicht, was die derzeitige wirtschaftliche Situation noch für uns bereit hält und v.a. wie lange das dauern wird. Nachher bleiben kleinere Firmen auf der Strecke und einmal verkaufte Sachen sind nicht mehr wiederbeschaffbar.......





Eben, das Ding frisst ja kein Heu, oder?


----------



## oldman (28. Februar 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> *@RAZE: solange lenker und vorbau 31.8 sind kein problem, einen standard mtb lenker (für 25.4) würde ich nicht mit einem rr vorbau (25.8 oder 26.0) klemmen. außer du scheißt eh auf die welt, dann ist das vollkommen ok...*
> @CATSOFT: dramatische schilderungen, das ist wahre verzweiflung. bevor du ihn auf dem recyclinghof entsorgst... effektive oberrohrlänge, steuerrohrlänge, preisvorstellung?



steck ein shim rein und ruhe ist.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> mein Clark Kent Titan Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice - noch eines ! die anschläge sind bei dir genietet?


----------



## der Steelman (28. Februar 2009)

ja sind sie 
gruß maik


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Februar 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich den "road stem" auch am MTB montieren oder riskiere ich da Kopf und Kragen? Wenn es an einen Crosser hält, dürfte doch nichts dagegen sprechen - oder?
> 
> ...



Also, im Moots Katalog 2008 hängen die Lenker vieler MTB Modell auch am Road Open Stem, und der MTB Open Stem für 31,8 mm kam erst 2009. Von daher... wenn sie das schon im Katalog abbilden.


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2009)

Kleines Update von meinem GT Xizang. Durch die SID ist er jetzt fahrbarer


----------



## zingel (2. März 2009)

geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> geil!


 absolut!


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2009)

Warum?


----------



## zingel (3. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Warum?



weil's gefällt - da braucht man sich nicht Rechtfertigen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. März 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> mein Clark Kent Titan Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön. Klar, puristisch. Sehr schick.  *wie wäre half link oder White Eno Nabe anstatt Kettenspanner*

btw: Clark Kent ist der bürgerliche Name der Comic-/Filmfigur Superman.  *ein Widerspruch ist jedenfalls: der " Mann aus Stahl " als Namensgeber für 'nen Titanrahmen  *


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> btw: Clark Kent ist der bürgerliche Name der Comic-/Filmfigur Superman.  *ein Widerspruch ist jedenfalls: der " Mann aus Stahl " als Namensgeber für 'nen Titanrahmen  *



 stimmt. das amtliche rahmenmaterial wäre dann aber das hier


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> weil's gefällt - da braucht man sich nicht Rechtfertigen.



Schon klar. Die Frage war meine Art, meine Meinung zu dem Bike auszudrücken. Finde es seltsam bis schlimm, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatboy (3. März 2009)

Neon war halt damals in, finde ich auch eher schrecklich heute. 
Allerdings kann ich mich mit den Schwalbe Reifen an dem oldschool-Rahmen überhaupt nicht anfreunden..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt. das amtliche rahmenmaterial wäre dann aber das hier



Ja, aber Kryptonit ist ein fiktives Material (wie äääääh Carbon  ) und kein reales, wie Bauxit, Stahl  oder Titan  .


----------



## ZeFlo (3. März 2009)

... iRRtUM!

kryptonite ist real. ich weiss das. schliesslich hatte ich welches.







war bestandteil der legendären formula der kryptonics wheels, damals als ich jung war. war bei den parallel und giant slaloms vor 33 jahren kaum zu schlagen


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

geil, flo als skaterboy! 

ICH WILL 





SEHEN


----------



## ZeFlo (3. März 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2009)

wahnsinn!!


----------



## versus (3. März 2009)

nicht schlecht, mein lieber - R e s p e k t ! ! !


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. März 2009)




----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2009)

ROCK N ROLL


----------



## hoeckle (4. März 2009)

reschpekt - nu wird auch klar warum der ssimshinweis wie aus der pistole kam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (4. März 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2009)

NAHB Show09
ODER DAS MOTTO: WIE PASSEN WIR DAS DESIGN DER DT GABEL AN..


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2009)

oder das motto, wie man aus einem fahrrad ein ufo macht.
schade um den geilen rahmen, das design ist ein griff in die schüssel, den rest besorgen die grausligen eloxalteile...


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. März 2009)

Die Edge Felgen finde ich immer jnoch furchtbar, aber sonst eingentlich gar nicht so übel, wobei ich es dann doch etwas dezenter mag...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. März 2009)

Bisher dachte ich es geht nicht ein IF zu verschandeln ... 






































... es geht leider doch! :kotz:


----------



## cluso (4. März 2009)

Oooch, ich finds nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2009)

vielleicht arbeitet der cube designer (mr wachsmann himself?) ja jetzt für if...


----------



## tifreak (4. März 2009)

Ihr meint das ist verschandelt??????

Oha; seid eines besseren belehrt - Ihr habt das Voll-Carbon-IF-Model an den NAHB`s noch nicht gesehen!

Echt grausig, Zingel und ich ( upps - den Grumbeldok fast vergessen) haben bald "untitanene" Verwandtschaft!!

Im ernst --- nicht HIER reinposten!!!

Schaut euch das Teil im Netz an - aber nicht einstellen und schon gar nicht bestellen  

Gruss tOM


----------



## nebeljäger (4. März 2009)

und für diesen Prototypen(hoffentlich bleibts dabei)haben sie auch noch den Carbon Award bekommen....

zehn kleine Negerlein....tatatata.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. März 2009)

tuneteile an sehen an den meisten beiks hmmmmmm 

vorallem so viele

vielleicht kann man damit einen cube oder radonahmen aufwerten ....


----------



## Rutil (4. März 2009)

unschön finde ich die unterschiedlichen Winkel an Vorbau und Barends


----------



## zingel (4. März 2009)

ich find die obige Indy Fab Lackierung sehr geil! ...die Gesamtoptik auch, aber ich würd's trotzdem niemals so aufbauen.


----------



## singlestoph (5. März 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> unschön finde ich die unterschiedlichen Winkel an Vorbau und Barends



 man könnte ja die barends hochstellen 



die lackierung find ich auch gut ich hätte das rad vielleicht mit hübschen silbernen parts und ohne gangschaltung aufgebaut

vielleicht ist das teil ja schon verkauft und der kunde wollte das so


----------



## singlestoph (5. März 2009)

oder mit einem coolen mix aus schwarz und silber


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> DAS MOTTO: WIE PASSEN WIR DAS DESIGN DER DT GABEL AN



Die Idee finde ich eigentlich gar nicht einmal so schlecht. Allerdings gefallen mir die orangefarbenen Tune-Parts sowie die EDGE-Felgen und die weißen Speichen überhaupt nicht. Mit einem gelungeneren Aufbau hätte aus dem IF womöglich ein echtes Schmuckstück werden können. Für mich persönlich wäre es dennoch nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (5. März 2009)

Eigentlich nicht schlecht. Bis auf Rahmen, tune Komponenten, Farbe und überhaupt, doch ja, ein schönes Velo... bla 
Wie wär's noch mit einem ach so dopen Carbonflaschenhalter, exklusiv für IF mit weißen Fasern, vom Laminiersklaven in Fernost mit Nagellack geweißelt?

Das Ding sieht schei$e aus! :kotz:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht ... aus! :kotz:



 ENDE DER DISKUSSION.


----------



## shutupandride (5. März 2009)

> man könnte ja die barends hochstellen


am besten senkrecht.


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> NAHB Show09
> ODER DAS MOTTO: WIE PASSEN WIR DAS DESIGN DER DT GABEL AN..



Ich find das Rad eigentlich sehr hübsch


----------



## versus (5. März 2009)

nee, nee. obwohl ich grundsätzlich keine tune-allergie habe, finde ich das auch nicht so gelungen. irgendwie von allem zu viel...


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2009)

Ohne Gold und mit gescheiten Laufrädern würde mir das vermutlich recht gut gefallen. So ist es einfach "too much".


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. März 2009)

Also das IF-Rahmendesign erinnert mich doch sehr an RINGELSÖCKCHEN. Wer die mag ...  *die Parts gehen ja noch, aber eben mMn nach nicht in dieser Kombi*

Auf ifrider(dot)com gibt es doch echt einige, schönere IF's zu bestaunen.  *nur so zum Vergleich*

IF als traditionsreiche Nachfolgefirma von Fat Chance sollte sich mMn vllt. etwas klassischer bei der Rahmengestaltung geben.


----------



## shutupandride (5. März 2009)

na logisch, Alter.


----------



## elrond (5. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> NAHB Show09
> ODER DAS MOTTO: WIE PASSEN WIR DAS DESIGN DER DT GABEL AN..



Das Motto war







Mir wäre es jetzt auch ein wenig zu laut, aber ein Messebike muß eben auch mal ein wenig übertrieben daherkommen, das gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. März 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Mir wäre es jetzt auch ein wenig zu laut, aber ein Messebike muß eben auch mal ein wenig übertrieben daherkommen, das gehört einfach dazu.



btw: Vorab möchte ich betonen, daß ich IF bzw. Independent Fabrication eine der weltweit besten und schönsten Bikemarken finde. Nur manchmal, in seltenen Ausnahmen eben nicht.

Also, stimmt schon ein Messebike kann ruhig etwas lauter sein, aber das kann auch negativ wirken, was sicher nicht im Interesse der Marke ist, siehe:

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/09/interbikes-ba-5.html

btw #2: IF hat seit kurzem eine neue, schicke Website.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Das Motto war
> 
> 
> Mir wäre es jetzt auch ein wenig zu laut, aber ein Messebike muß eben auch mal ein wenig übertrieben daherkommen, das gehört einfach dazu.



exakt
 messe >auch gleich AUFFALLEN!
 MISSION ERFÜLLT


----------



## ZeFlo (6. März 2009)

by scott boyer


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2009)

NAHB Show09
hinterbau nun auch mit ti elemten....


----------



## ZeFlo (6. März 2009)

ibis ti mojo






ganz konsequent gebaut von 855


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. März 2009)

@floibex
So schön kann ein IF sein. Nur mit Flatbar, schlankerer Kurbel würd's mir noch besser gefallen. 
Das Ibis ist auch sooo schön. Nur die Nokian-Reifen find ich umpassend.


@don
Klasse. 1A Fully. Vor allem schön, daß die Parts wie Sattelstütze aus dem gleichen Hause sind.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> NAHB Show09
> hinterbau nun auch mit ti elementen....



nicht schlecht für einen 650b... leider etwas unglücklich fotografiert weil der Umlenkhebel recht "protzi" wirkt, was er wahrlich nicht ist:


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2009)

@DT: Hübsches Ding - vor allem, wenn man es sich mit schwarzen Kettenstreben vorstellt...


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2009)

@floibex

schließe mich dem Berliner an..., nur die Nokians stören mich weniger als der -montierte Vorbau in kombination mit Riser....


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @DT: Hübsches Ding - vor allem, wenn man es sich mit schwarzen Kettenstreben vorstellt...



zu Befehl Hr. Blumenthal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2009)

Hihi, sehr anschaulich... 

Als "Befehl" war mein Hinweis selbstverständlich keinesfalls gedacht...


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hihi, sehr anschaulich...





ist keine Montage!


Blumenthal schrieb:


> Als "Befehl" war mein Hinweis selbstverständlich keinesfalls gedacht...




Sorry, reagiere arbeitsbedingt diesbezüglich etwas vorbelastet


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2009)

Ideal wäre es, wenn die Kettenstreben und der Umlenkhebel über eine identische Oberfläche verfügen würden. Auf dem Bild kann man nicht sicher erkennen, ob dies der Fall ist. Dazu würden mir die schwarz/weißen Decals am besten gefallen.Ein paar rote Akzente sind natürlich trotzdem fein...

P.S. @nebeljäger: Woher stammt denn das Bild aus freier Wildbahn? Ich kann dazu nichts finden...


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> P.S. @nebeljäger: Woher stammt denn das Bild aus freier Wildbahn? Ich kann dazu nichts finden...



Frage oder Befehl?

http://flickr.com/photos/cyclotography/sets/72157603361623407/

um dem Thread gerecht zu werden:

Eriksen Custom 650B Full Suspension Ventana Rear, with DT Swiss XCM130.
23.54lbs. w/o pedals and 24.27lbs. w/ XTR pedals


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2009)

das schönste 650er auf erden


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> NAHB Show09
> hinterbau nun auch mit ti elemten....





Oh ja, lecker...
Kent kann's halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (6. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Frage oder Befehl?



Selbstverständlich Ersteres... 

Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## cluso (6. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Frage oder Befehl?
> 
> um dem Thread gerecht zu werden:
> 
> ...





Don Trailo schrieb:


> das schönste 650er auf erden



nichts hinzufügen....


----------



## Catsoft (6. März 2009)

Hamma


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. März 2009)

Genial. 

Vor allem die Liebe zum optischen (und nicht "nur" technischen) Detail am Eriksen-Rahmen (wie z.B. weisse Outline um die rote Schrift) finde ich toll.

Nur das HeadBadge könnte schöner bzw. reliefartig (wie z.B. bei IF) sein. 

Warum gibt's eigentlich nirgendwo reliefartige Rahmenschriftzüge, hm?! Das wär mal was Neues. 

Früher (und teilweise auch heute wieder) hatten bzw. haben manche Rahmen ja zumdindest so schöne Ausfräsungen an den Gabelkronen, Kettenstreben oder im Tretlagerbereich.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2009)

Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Ein sündhaft teurer, perfekt gearbeiteter Titanrahmen - und dann pappen da schnöde Plastikaufkleber drauf. Da gehört zumindest eine stilsichere Steurrohrplakette hin. Und geätzte oder gestrahlte Schriftzüge wie z.B. bei Rewel 

Auf die paar Euro fuffzich kommts dann auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2009)

stilsichere Steurrohrplakette
gibts doch gustom


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stilsichere Steurrohrplakette gibts doch gustom



In der Tat... 






JenniferGreen Custom Jewelry


----------



## nebeljäger (7. März 2009)

tja da läppern sich die Dollare zusammen:

Rahmenkit 3400.-
Aufpreis Ti Streben Kit 400.-
schönerer Headbadge ~150.-

dazu noch gestrahlte Decals... ???.-

Mannomann ....


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> tja da läppern sich die Dollare zusammen:
> 
> Rahmenkit 3400.-
> Aufpreis Ti Streben Kit 400.-
> ...


 tja wenn schon denn schon
 gestrahlter schriftzug sollte nen klacks sein
 doch habe ich noch nie ein eriksen so gesehen ev hat er niemand in der nähe der das so macht oder er findet es doff oder...
 ach ich geh biken...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. März 2009)

nönö, Kent macht gestrahlte Buchstaben....

als gewünschten Namenszug am Oberrohr, und das ohne Aufpreis....

wie er aber über gestrahlte Firmendecals denkt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

Mit gestrahlten Decals kann ich mich irgendwie nicht so richtig anfreunden. Diese Diskussion führe ich auch immer mit meinem Serotta-Händler. Ihm gefallen die gestrahlten Decals (glänzend auf matter Oberfläche), mir sind die geklebten (schwarz mit weißer Outline) lieber. Und irgendwie gehören doch zu einem Eriksen auch die Decals mit den zweifarbigen Streifen...


----------



## Deer (7. März 2009)

Kleines Update





Die Hope wurde auf Ti-Schrauben umgerüstet und die XTR Kurbel bekommt endlich das CK Lager


----------



## hardflipper (7. März 2009)

Das Ibis ist wunderschön und das Eriksen erst recht!

Gibts die DT Gabel tatsächlich für 650b !? 

Was gibts denn noch für 650b Federgabeln? Wenn´s was gscheites gibt hab ich meine 26er Notubes Felgen umsonst gekauft und ich muss mir einen 650er Rahmen bauen lassen.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. März 2009)

die DT ist sicher eine normale 26"...

650b gibts meines wissens net viel außer den sauschweren White Bros...(optisch gefallen sie mir nicht schlecht)

irgendwo hab ich mal eine Kompatibilitätsliste von Gabeln gesehen


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

@nebeljäger: Wo bist Du auf die Preisangabe für die Ti-Streben gestoßen? Auf der Eriksen-Homepage konnte ich nichts finden...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. März 2009)

blumenthal schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: Wo bist du auf die preisangabe für die ti-streben gestoßen? Auf der eriksen-homepage konnte ich nichts finden...


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

Huch, wo kommen denn die ganzen kleinen Buchstaben her?


----------



## cluso (7. März 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Kleines Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 *sabber* 


(Hmm ich glaub mein Lager hat gerade geknackt.... ).


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> mein Lager hat gerade geknackt



Oha, dann solltest Du es umgehend austauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (7. März 2009)

wenn das mal länger als 5 Monate hält würde ich´s auch kaufen.


----------



## cluso (7. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Oha, dann solltest Du es umgehend austauschen...



...ja ich glaub auch.

Was würdest du denn empfehlen?.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand versucht die blauen und roten Verstellknöpfe der Fox in schwarz oder silber zu Eloxieren?



Yep, ich war so frei. Allerdings wurden in meinem Fall lediglich die blauen Bauteile schwarz eloxiert. Inzwischen wurde der "S"-Schriftzug auf den Gabelscheiden wieder entfernt.


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn empfehlen?



Man hört viel Gutes vom Innenlager aus dem Hause Christian König... 

Ansonsten habe ich ausgezeichnete Erfahrungen mit Tunes Sixpack Ti gemacht - aber das ist hier vermutlich eher von untergeordnetem Interesse...


----------



## hardflipper (7. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Man hört viel Gutes vom Innenlager aus dem Hause Christian König...
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich ausgezeichnete Erfahrungen mit Tunes Sixpack Ti gemacht - aber das ist hier vermutlich eher von untergeordnetem Interesse...



Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber er heisst Christopher König!


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. März 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> er heisst Christopher König!



Ups, ich bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoyalRula (8. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep, ich war so frei. Allerdings wurden in meinem Fall lediglich die blauen Bauteile schwarz eloxiert. Inzwischen wurde der "S"-Schriftzug auf den Gabelscheiden wieder entfernt.



Hey Blumenthal, magst du nicht mal das ganze Serotta zeigen, schaut sehr vielversprechend aus, oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## IF006TD517 (8. März 2009)

Gibts jetzt endlich nen weiteren ERIKSEN besitzer hier ?
beim mojo vermiss ich nur den handjob...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. März 2009)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> beim mojo vermiss ich nur den handjob...



... ist aber dran  gaaaaanz genau hinschauen, da kaum zu sehen.


----------



## IF006TD517 (8. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... ist aber dran  gaaaaanz genau hinschauen, da kaum zu sehen.



Danke - ich werd schon alt - habe ihn gesichtet... 

maaaahhhhhhhh.... so scheeeen


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. März 2009)

Hallo RoyalRula!



RoyalRula schrieb:


> magst du nicht mal das ganze Serotta zeigen, schaut sehr vielversprechend aus, oder hab ich was verpasst?



Ein - leider nicht besonders gelungenes - Foto des kompletten Rades findet sich auf Seite 62 dieses netten Threads.



Blumenthal schrieb:


>



Das Bild ist allerdings nicht mehr wirklich aktuell. Inzwischen wurden der Rahmen (wiederum Serotta TiMax), der Lenker (Seven Titanium Flat), die Schalthebel (SRAM X.0 Trigger), der Laufradsatz (Chris King ISO Disc Hubs/DT Aerolite/DT Prolock/Mavic XM 719 Disc) und der Hinterreifen (Schwalbe Racing Ralph) ausgetauscht. Im Moment hält sich das gute Stück bedauerlicherweise bei meinem Händler auf. Nächste Woche kann ich vielleicht ein paar neue Fotos anfertigen. 

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. März 2009)

@Blumenthal
Her mit den neuen Bildern. *lechz*




Also bei den Kent Eriksen Rahmenpreisen müßten die Decals definitiv geätzt, handlackiert, gefräst oder sonst was sein, aber nicht so billige "Klebebildchen". *eben meine Meinung* 

Die Steuerrohrplakette gibt's z.B. bei IF in silber oder gold. Bei Rewel geätzter od. gelaserter Schriftzug. Wenn schon (sovieeeeeeeeeele Euro für Ti-Rahmen verlangt werden) dann kann man auch etwas dafür erwarten. *das ist doch das mindeste  *

Und so ein Custom-Steuerohrlogo sieht für mich oft genug etwas nach "selbstgeschnitzt" aus.   *eben auch meine Meinung*pure, aber anschauliche Übertreibung: sowat schnippel ich mir aus ner Coladose oder mach det mit Weihnachtszinn und n paar Malstiften  *


----------



## ZeFlo (8. März 2009)

... poliert/gestrahlt/geätzt find ich grauslich. hat alles zudem den nachteil das man(n)fraukind den rahmen auch nur sehr schlecht mit scotch brite & co. auffrischen kann (was sich besonders bei ti/edelstahl anbietet). an rahmen gehören aufkleber (wo geht unter lack) wo nicht halt "aufgeklebt" und 'nen geschmackvolles aus dem vollen gedrechseltes head badge. oder wie herr wiesmann bei seinen stählernen anbietet, edelstahl logos aufgelötet 

ich vergas, jenn's head badges sind sterlingsilber ... hach ...


----------



## Don Trailo (8. März 2009)




----------



## Blumenhummer (8. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> an rahmen gehören aufkleber ... und 'nen geschmackvolles ... head badge. oder wie herr wiesmann bei seinen stählernen anbietet, edelstahl logos aufgelötet



Volle Zustimmung...


----------



## nebeljäger (8. März 2009)

und sooo schlecht schauen die Aufkleber auch nicht aus....

große Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoyalRula (9. März 2009)

@Blumenthal:
sehr schönes Serotta, hatte mich erst ab S73 hier eingeklinkt, mach aber unbedingt Photos wenn Du das neue hast, würde michs ehr interessieren, wieso hast du den Rahmen verändert? Neue Geo oder Materialfehler?
Gruß Philipp


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und sooo schlecht schauen die Aufkleber auch nicht aus....
> 
> große Version



Hab ich doch geschrieben 


berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Vor allem die Liebe zum optischen (und nicht "nur" technischen) Detail am Eriksen-Rahmen (wie z.B. weisse Outline um die rote Schrift) finde ich toll.


bzw. stimmt schon, die Typographie ist beim Eriksen (gerade im Vgl. z.B. zu so Versendermarken  ) sehr schön gelöst. Trotzdem fände ich eben andere Lösungen (geätzt, graviert, gelasert) bei dem Rahmenpreis durchaus angemessen . Das mit dem Auffrischen mit Scotch Brite ist aber sicher ein Argument für manche.

Hallo Ihr Ti-Experten bzw. zur Diskussion (falls das geht, wäre das doch eine schöne Lösung für das Rahmendesign): Man könnte doch (wie das z.B. bei den Cook Bros. Kurbeln wohl gemacht ist) die Rahmenlogos ätzen und dann lackieren. Irgendwie sowas in der Art müßte doch eigentlich gehen. Das wär doch individuell und schön. Ginge sowas überhaupt?!



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nur das HeadBadge könnte schöner bzw. reliefartig (wie z.B. bei IF) sein.





floibex schrieb:


> ich vergas, jenn's head badges sind sterlingsilber ... hach ...


Das die HeadBadges aus silber sind macht  d i e  mMn noch nicht 1A . Die bei IF sind ja auch aus silber und sehen irgendwie im Vgl. vieeeeeeeeeeel cleaner aus. O.k. keine Einzelfertigung, aber eben 'ne Art Meßlatte. Individuelle Headbadges an sich find ich aber generell schon ne gute Idee. btw: Bei IF gibt's die ggf. sogar in gold ... hach ...


----------



## Don Trailo (9. März 2009)

......das aus dem hause e......


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. März 2009)

Hallo Philipp!



RoyalRula schrieb:


> wieso hast du den Rahmen verändert? Neue Geo oder Materialfehler?



Die Geometrie des neuen Rahmens weicht minimal von der seines Vorgängers ab. Dies war aber natürlich nicht der Grund für den Austausch. Es gab leider ein technisches Problem...



Blumenthal schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze meines Serotta TiMax ließ sich leider nicht dazu überreden, in der eingestellten Position zu verweilen. Ich habe diesbezüglich vor einiger Zeit auch hier im Form mal einen Thread gestartet. Zunächst stand die Sattelstütze im Verdacht, für das Problem verantwortlich zu sein. Dummerweise stellte sich allerdings heraus, dass dies nicht der Fall ist...



Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ......das aus dem hause e......



Ist mMn viel schöner als der Aufkleber.  Also gibt's doch sowas von KE. 


Das ist aber auch ne sehr schöne Steuerrohrlösung:


Adri schrieb:


>


----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2009)

... ist das nicht trek? 















ach nein, heisst ja amg für american bicycle group. die bude, die sich allerlei klingende namen gekauft hat und die fröhlich auf unterschiedlichen machwerken verteilt. mal heisst die möhre litespeed, dann wieder merlin und ab und an hiess sie auch schon mal tomac. ein trauerspiel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"zum glück" wird zumindest tomac new heute in d-land von stadler vertrieben


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. März 2009)

Stadler finde ich nicht wirklich positiv 
Mir wollten Sie letztes Jahr zumindest nicht wirklich eins verkaufen...

Mir gefallen die Litespeed und Merlin (gerade wo die jetzt wieder die retro Decals haben) immer noch sehr gut und sind qualitativ auch noch top.
Der Flair früherer Zeiten ist allerdings schon ziemlich verflogen und preislich langen Sie gegenüber vergleichbaren mittlerweile auch gut zu. 
Zu den ganz kleinen Schmieden sind ja kaum noch Unterschiede und da unterstützt man doch gerne mal die Kleinen...


----------



## nebeljäger (9. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ......das aus dem hause e......



man kanns auch so sehen....

wenn man die Geschichte dieses Badges kennt, grenzt es an Blasphemie sich ein  Plagiat von Jenn aufs Steuerrohr zu pappen...

meines Wissens nach schraubt Meister Kent diesen Badge bereits seit 2007 auf sein Geröhr...(bitte um Korrektur falls es nicht so ist)

zu einer Suntour XC Pro Microdrive Kurbel gehört ja auch ein Microlite Grease Guard Lager, fiel mir eben so ein weil ich gerade wieder in meinem Keller gefunden habe...940g Systemgewicht


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. März 2009)

Die Entstehungsgeschichte des Eriksen-Logos lässt es in der Tat naheliegend erscheinen, ein Original zu verwenden. Allerdings weiß man ja nicht, wie der gute Kent zu den Arbeiten von Jennifer Green steht. Womöglich ist er der Ansicht, dass so eine handgearbeitete Steuerrohrplakette dem Andenken an seinen Vater noch viel mehr gerecht wird, als ein schnöder Aufkleber (den ich übrigens gar nicht so schlimm finde) in vergleichbarem Design?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (9. März 2009)

Ähm, siehe oben.
Das Eriksen Badge ist ja auch nicht nur ein Aufkleber.
Der Green Nachbau ist natürlich etwas wertiger.
Sehe das aber eher als Geschmackssache an. im Green Design taucht das Segel Logo auch auf. Mir persönlich gefällt das schlichte Standard Eriksen Badge besser (aber wenn schon dann auch in rot).


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. März 2009)

Ups, da habe ich nicht richtig aufgepasst. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. 

Auf der Eriksen-Homepage sind ausschließlich Rahmen mit Aufkleber auf dem Steuerrohr zu finden. Bei dem geschraubten Headbadge müsste es sich demnach um eine Neuheit handeln?! 

Für mich persönlich käme ein Green-Headbadge eher nicht in Frage, eine (wie auch immer geartete) Originallösung wäre mir sympathischer. Eigentlich favorisiere ich traditionell schwarze Schriftzüge mit weißer Outline. Im Fall Eriksen würde ich im Hinblick auf das Design des Logos (ein schwarzer Vogel auf schwarz/weißem Untergrund passt halt nicht zum Wikinger-Hintergrund und dürfte sich zudem auch einfach optisch nicht gut machen) allerdings nach nochmaligem Nachdenken vermutlich ebenfalls in Richtung rot tendieren.


----------



## nebeljäger (9. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ....(aber wenn schon dann auch in rot).





wie die alten Wikinger eben...

@Blumentals Serotta

bin auch schon auf die neuen Fotos gespannt


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. März 2009)

Ich fänd den Eriksen mit den schwarzen Decals mit weisser Umrandung und roter Headbage am schönsten...
Sattelklemme und Schaltauge aber in schwarz.


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. März 2009)

Eine ganz ausgezeichnete Idee...


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. März 2009)

Danke.
Wenn der nur nicht über Budget liegen würde *grrr*
Wobei Katie vom Eriksen Service wirklich nett ist und exzellent berät... 
Dank Renato driftet meine Auswahl momentan ja stark Richtung Titus, aber die Eriksen sind halt noch einen ticken individueller und sowas von schön. Nur ist dann gut ein 1000er Aufpreis gegenüber einem Titus aus England bei einem Hardtail schon eine Ansage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## De Vingard (9. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> meines Wissens nach schraubt Meister Kent diesen Badge bereits seit 2007 auf sein Geröhr...(bitte um Korrektur falls es nicht so ist)


 
Bei den Bildern von E., die noch 2006 gefertigt wurden, war auf dem Steuerrohr noch ein Aufkleber. Bei meinem Rahmen (Februar 2007) war dann schon ein geschraubtes Headbadge drauf...

Zum Thema Aufkleber ja/nein: ich find die Aufkleber-Variante schöner als andere Varianten. Bietet auch den Vorteil, dass man in ein paar Jahren recht einfach seinem Rad ein neues Outfit verleihen kann, falls man sich daran sattgesehen hat; ein neues Aufkleberset ordern (ich hab sogar noch hier eins in Reserve ), draufpappen und fertig.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @Blumentals Serotta
> 
> bin auch schon auf die neuen Fotos gespannt



Ich auch. Her mit den Fotos, aber pronto.


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. März 2009)

Ich beeile mich...


----------



## Carcassonne (10. März 2009)

Mich erinnern die ganzen Badges an die Plaketten für die Spazierstöcke, die sich die Senioren immer in den Andenkenläden kaufen und dann stolz an die Stöcke nageln - designmäßig auf dem Stand der 1940er Jahre...fürchterlich...


----------



## der Steelman (10. März 2009)

hallo 
woher bekomme ich eine kent eriksen sattelstütze in deutschland
(welcher händler hat s im programm)oder kann man nur in usa bestellen und wie teuer sind diese besagten mit rotem kopf in 27,2
gruß maik


----------



## Don Trailo (10. März 2009)

das 36 euro-update... der RFchrom-vorbau  musste weg


----------



## Rolf (10. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das 36 euro-update... der RFchrom-vorbau  musste weg



Wo gibts Thomson Vorbauten für 36,- EUR


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> der RFchrom-vorbau  musste weg



So ist's viel besser...


----------



## Don Trailo (10. März 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wo gibts Thomson Vorbauten für 36,- EUR



  der wurde mir aus  der e bucht angeschwemmt


----------



## De Vingard (10. März 2009)

der Steelman schrieb:


> hallo
> woher bekomme ich eine kent eriksen sattelstütze in deutschland
> (welcher händler hat s im programm)oder kann man nur in usa bestellen und wie teuer sind diese besagten mit rotem kopf in 27,2
> gruß maik


 
Am besten direkt in den USA. 

(Gibt momentan in Europa, soviel ich weiss, nur einen Importeur in GB -> bespokecycling und noch jemand in Frankreich, nebeljäger weiss evtl. wer das ist.)

Die Preise stehen auf der Homepage:

http://www.kenteriksen.com/comp_seatpost.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. März 2009)

@don trailo

Sieht super aus.  


Nur nächstes Mal vllt. die Schrift der Reifen über den Ventilen bitte sehr ...  Evtl. auch silberne Schaltzugaußenhüllen?!


----------



## nebeljäger (10. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @don trailo
> 
> Sieht super aus.
> 
> ...




in der Tat...verrückte Optik
die grautöne hypnotisieren regelrecht....bevor man wegkippt kurzer Blick auf die roten Akzente und man ist wieder wach

@Steelman`s Eriksen Sweetpost

wie Meister Vingard (  ) schon sagte, am besten direkt bei Kent holen. Der französische Eriksen Agent berät dich nur(und das excellent!!), empfiehlt dir dann schlussendlich ebenso den Direktkauf.
Eine Sammelbestellung würde den doch erheblichen Versandpreis(in relation zum Produkt)deutlich senken...oder Bonvu und Konsorten....

Mit Bespoke in GB habe ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## der Steelman (10. März 2009)

vielen dank für eure auskünfte dann muß ich ein wenig sparen für die stütze werde mal ne mail schreiben an kent eriksen mal sehen was versand kostet! plus zoll ...usw.ob sich das überhaupt lohnt 
gruß maik


----------



## Don Trailo (10. März 2009)

das lohnt sich sicher 
die stütze ist einer der schönsten auf dem markt 
 leider nicht in 30.9  erhältlich


----------



## Olibabe (10. März 2009)

My Moots YBB 2003 recently rebuilt. 9.6kg.

Details here (french): http://veloptimal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13253&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120

Enjoy


----------



## EmJay (10. März 2009)

naja, also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich´s allein so sehe, aber sieht für mich leicht zusammengepfriemelt aus... Stütze und Vorbau, dnn der King mit der blauen SID- das ginge besser....


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das 36 euro-update... der RFchrom-vorbau  musste weg



Yessir! Der Vorbau gefällt. 
Ich hab meinem eine silberne FOX gegönnt:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. März 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> naja, also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich´s allein so sehe, aber sieht für mich leicht zusammengepfriemelt aus... Stütze und Vorbau, dnn der King mit der blauen SID- das ginge besser....



@olibabe
Also mir gefällt's mit der SID und dem blauen King und den ZTR und den Raceking 2,2. Nur würde ich ne schwarze Sattelstütze und schwarzen oder (schwarz-)blauen Flite nehmen, wenn der Vorbau und die blackXTR  auch schon schwarz sind. Blau eloxierte Flaschenhalterschrauben würden sicher auch gut aussehen. Kann man die V-Brake-Sockel nicht abmontieren, absägen?!

@Jesus freak
Fehlt nur noch ein silberner Lenker. Das Moots-Vorbau-Grau scheint ja in dem Fall sehr gut mit dem Rahmenfinish zu harmonieren.


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2009)

@don

sehr schön geworden das titus vol.2



wir sollten langsam mal über einen titansharingpool nachdenken....


wichtige mitteilung:

da der teilchenbeschleuniger mir zwar einige schöne dinge bescherte (nicht das gleich kommende), nur leider nicht die gesuchten, werde ich solange keine bilder von dem hier zeigen.......


















bis ich so eine gabel habe.....




singlestoph schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (10. März 2009)




----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2009)

nee, das hab ich mitgebracht.. 


und danke für das tolle foto....


----------



## Don Trailo (10. März 2009)

ach feri du hast einfach sinn für ästhetik
scheint ja was feines zu sein, zum glück war ich am rädli-kriterium und konnte nicht shoppen kommen am sonntag, anscheinend hätte es ein frameset gehabt wo ich nicht wiederstehen hätte können

hast du das GT verkauft?
titansharingpool ... oh ja lass uns bei vino rosso dell veneto  am samstag vor dem ti-treff philosophieren

@Jesus freak die gabel kommt gut, sehr fein

@all
suche immer noch polierter lenker in silber NOS 25.4


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2009)

nein reza, das ati gab´s unlängst hier im basar und das xizang wurde nicht für/wegen getauscht... aber danke für das kompliment.

vino rosso, hört sich gut an - hoffe dass ich dann am sonntag nicht wieder fotofudder bin - gell herr volker


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @all
> suche immer noch polierter lenker in silber NOS 25.4



Welche Breite brauchst Du denn?
Wenn's auch etwas älter sein darf müsste ich in Iserlohn glaube ich noch nen neuen Answer rumfliegen haben.
Müsste wenn ich Ostern auf Heimaturlaub bin mal kramen...


----------



## cluso (11. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nein reza, das ati gab´s unlängst hier im basar




Wie was wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (11. März 2009)

---->>>> basar!


----------



## Olibabe (11. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @olibabe
> Also mir gefällt's mit der SID und dem blauen King und den ZTR und den Raceking 2,2. Nur würde ich ne schwarze Sattelstütze und schwarzen oder (schwarz-)blauen Flite nehmen, wenn der Vorbau und die blackXTR  auch schon schwarz sind. Blau eloxierte Flaschenhalterschrauben würden sicher auch gut aussehen. Kann man die V-Brake-Sockel nicht abmontieren, absägen?!
> 
> @Jesus freak
> Fehlt nur noch ein silberner Lenker. Das Moots-Vorbau-Grau scheint ja in dem Fall sehr gut mit dem Rahmenfinish zu harmonieren.



I don't understand german very well but I think I can answer to some of your observations:

For the colours, I've choose all the components in function of my personal taste and I find my Moots really beautiful now. Better than with "standard" black fork/seatpost/Saddle,...

V-Brakes bosses are (unfortunately) welded on the frame and impossible to remove


----------



## EmJay (11. März 2009)

And what would you think about some blue-anodized screws maybe? I think the blue should be used somewhere else in the bike as only at the front...


----------



## manati (11. März 2009)

Hallo !
Jetzt kommt mal wieder etwas Titan von der unteren Preisklasse.Sattelstütze und Lenker werden irgendwann gegen etwas leichteres getauscht(kein Titan).Und bitte nicht wieder die Hinweise zur KCNC Stütze .Besonders von Leuten die Edelrahmen IF Moots usw. mit XT Teilen bestücken.Nix gegen die Funktion der Shimano Teile aber angesichts der teils sehr teuren Rahmen find ich es langweilig.Kein Titan an Lenker ,stütze, vorbau nicht weil ich nicht mag sondern ist mir für dieses Rad zu schwhttp://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/7/9/1/_/large/11032009153.jpger.Teilweise wurden vorhandene Teile genommen so das ich zb. bei der Bremse lieber eine Hope http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/7/9/1/_/large/11032009154.jpgMini oder wenigstens eine Schwarze marta SL genommen hätte.


----------



## manati (11. März 2009)

Leider geht jetzt warum auch immer das laden der Bilder nicht .Ich werde es wohl später noch mal probieren.


----------



## cluso (11. März 2009)

manati schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Jetzt kommt mal wieder etwas Titan von der unteren Preisklasse.Sattelstütze und Lenker werden irgendwann gegen etwas leichteres getauscht(kein Titan).Und bitte nicht wieder die Hinweise zur KCNC Stütze .Besonders von Leuten die Edelrahmen IF Moots usw. mit XT Teilen bestücken.Nix gegen die Funktion der Shimano Teile aber angesichts der teils sehr teuren Rahmen find ich es langweilig.Kein Titan an Lenker ,stütze, vorbau nicht weil ich nicht mag sondern ist mir für dieses Rad zu schwhttp://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/7/9/1/_/large/11032009153.jpger.Teilweise wurden vorhandene Teile genommen so das ich zb. bei der Bremse lieber eine Hope http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/7/9/1/_/large/11032009154.jpgMini oder wenigstens eine Schwarze marta SL genommen hätte.








Junge du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen.

Das Rad sieht geil aus. Ohne Wenn und aber*.
(Ehrlichgesagt, ist mir das Moots zu schräg mit den blauen Teilen).

Gruß

*edit: die Pedale würde ich gegen was "taugliches" tauschen.


----------



## versus (11. März 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...fotofudder bin - gell herr volker



 iiiich??? niiiemals würde ich dich in ungünstigen posen ablicht   

ich würde allerdings sehr gerne mehr fotos vom serotta sehen!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Junge du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen.
> 
> Das Rad sieht geil aus. Ohne Wenn und aber*.
> (Ehrlichgesagt, ist mir das Moots zu schräg mit den blauen Teilen).
> ...



Sauber! Was wiegt's?
Rohloff ist in Sachen Wartungsarmut einfach unschlagbar, aber eben etwas schwer. Ich hab bei meiner nach 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal die Kette gewechselt (und das Ritzel einfach umgedreht )...


----------



## sod (11. März 2009)

Genau so könnte mein nächste Projekt aussehen.
Hat die Kettenlänge ainfach so gepasst?
Oder hat der Rahmen horizontale Ausfallenden?

Achso, kritisieren muss ich ja auch was: Das andersfarbige Verschlußglied der Kette: also wirklich...

Nee, Spaß bei Seite.
Schick, schlicht, schnell und echt alltagstauglich.


Edit: Ach so! Exzenterlager zu spät gesehen.


----------



## RoyalRula (11. März 2009)

das van nicholas schaut richtig gut aus, die bremse (ist das eine luise?) ist vielleicht etwas zu wuchtig, ansonsten echt schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2009)

Sehr schön. Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Olibabe (11. März 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> And what would you think about some blue-anodized screws maybe? I think the blue should be used somewhere else in the bike as only at the front...



There's some other blue screws on the bike


----------



## manati (11. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Sauber! Was wiegt's?
> Rohloff ist in Sachen Wartungsarmut einfach unschlagbar, aber eben etwas schwer. Ich hab bei meiner nach 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal die Kette gewechselt (und das Ritzel einfach umgedreht )...


So wie auf dem Bild 9,1kg und unter 9 wirds wohl noch kommen.Bremse ist eine Marta SL und war halt schon vorhanden.(ne Hope Mini fänd ich auch netter)Das andersfarbige Verschlussglied kommt davon: 7900er DuraAce Kette mit Sram Kettenschloss.Der Shimanoverschluss wollte auf biegen und brechen nicht zu gehen.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## EmJay (11. März 2009)

@olibabe: I´m sorry, I didn´t see that on the previous pics... Especially the XTR Cranks look very nice... Think about a red bolt for the Ahead-cap...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. März 2009)

RoyalRula schrieb:


> das van nicholas schaut richtig gut aus, die bremse (ist das eine luise?) ist vielleicht etwas zu wuchtig, ansonsten echt schön.


 die bremse zu wuchtig
 ich finde es passt alles 
ich mag VN irgendwie


----------



## Coffee (11. März 2009)

manati schrieb:


> So wie auf dem Bild 9,1kg und unter 9 wirds wohl noch kommen.Bremse ist eine Marta SL und war halt schon vorhanden.(ne Hope Mini fänd ich auch netter)Das andersfarbige Verschlussglied kommt davon: 7900er DuraAce Kette mit Sram Kettenschloss.Der Shimanoverschluss wollte auf biegen und brechen nicht zu gehen.
> Gruss Dirk



sehr schmuckes Radel  und so eine aufgeräumte optik 

coffee


----------



## nebeljäger (11. März 2009)

@olibabe






very polarizingbut i like it!
the black 960 crank is sweet

@manati

bis auf die angesprochene Marta, 

GENIAL!


----------



## Specialk (11. März 2009)

@manati

Van Nicholas

Welche Gabel hast wurde verbaut, KOCMO?

Gruß


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. März 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> @manati
> 
> Van Nicholas
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren, welche Gabel das ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. März 2009)

@olibabe: YES!


----------



## manati (11. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, welche Gabel das ist?!



Ja ist eine Kocmo die ich im Dezember bestellt hab über einen Händler und nach ca.nach 3 Wochen geliefert wurde.(Preis war ohne Handeln auch besser als auf der Kocmo Homepage angegeben)Von der Optik gefallen mir eigentlich die Morati Gabeln fast noch besser ,aber gibts ja nicht an jeder Ecke zu kaufen. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## shutupandride (11. März 2009)

@manati: super das rad. schön schlicht. auf die kocmo gabel hätte ich auch bock, habe allerdings gehört, dass die keine gabeln mehr herstellen... auf ihrer neuen site verbauen sie auch lieber plastikgabeln statt ihre ti`s


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. März 2009)

KOCMO MTB-Gabel - Disk only

Wer sagt, dass die keine Gabeln mehr herstellen??


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass die keine Gabeln mehr herstellen??



Kocmo.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Kocmo.



jeb 
nach 4 mailanfragen 1 telefonat  hab ichs im 08 aufgegeben
 auch mit einer ev. massenbestellung ( nach einem aufruf hier) konnte ich sie nicht überzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (11. März 2009)

OK. Schade


----------



## shutupandride (12. März 2009)

jawohl, habe bei KOCMO auch sehr oft angefragt, meistens keine antworten erhalten. zum schluß dann doch noch "zur zeit keine herstellung von gabeln", das wars dann leider.
 SEHR SCHADE. die form war einfach klassisch gut, unauffällig und zeitlos. diverse yo eddy gabelnachbauten sehen nicht nur ******** aus, auch erschließt sich mir nicht der sinn, eine gabel so wuchtig zu bauen, schon in den 90ern nicht....


----------



## Coffee (12. März 2009)

Vielleicht verkaufen sie nur nach Gabeln in verbindung mit Rahmen?

coffee


----------



## powderJO (12. März 2009)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> zur abwechslung mal wieder ein "neues" bild (kein zitat etc...) in die TITANIUM-Gallerie...
> 
> ti terra - paduano - 4T bikes ( http://www.4t-bikes.com )... denke auf bestellung gibts bei allen die durchgehende stütze und den identen look...




hi, hat hier jemand mal erfahrungen gemacht mit 4t? plane ein neues rennrad und überlege ob ich dem 7 ein titanschwesterchen bzw. brüderchen gönne. soll halt nicht so teuer werden wie der 7 oder ein echtes paduano...


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. März 2009)

Also wenn's günstig sein soll sind die Van Nicholas RR Rahmen nicht schlecht.
Ein Freund von mir hat sich ein Zephyr als Zweitbike aufgebaut und sieht richtig schick aus.


----------



## elrond (12. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Also wenn's günstig sein soll sind die Van Nicholas RR Rahmen nicht schlecht.
> Ein Freund von mir hat sich ein Zephyr als Zweitbike aufgebaut und sieht richtig schick aus.



Lieber nackt als Pelz - ähm ich meine natürlich lieber der einfachste Stahlrahmen aus europäischer Fertigung als ein Titan-China-Böller. Das wäre echt das letzte worauf ich Platz nehmen würde, das widerspricht in meinen Augen dem kompletten "Titangedanken"...
Preisliche Alternativen gibt's zum Glück mehr als genügend in D und Italien...


----------



## elrond (12. März 2009)

Olibabe schrieb:


> My Moots YBB 2003 recently rebuilt. 9.6kg.
> 
> Details here (french): http://veloptimal.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13253&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120
> 
> Enjoy



Beautiful bike, just the Seatpost have to be black.


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Also wenn's günstig sein soll sind die Van Nicholas RR Rahmen nicht schlecht.



es soll nicht nur günstig sein - es soll auch noch nach meinen maßen und vorlieben gebaut werden... habe eben eine mail-antwort von 4t auf meine fragen erhalten und es hört siche erst mal alles ganz brauchbar an. warte jetzt nochauf detailbilder und dann mal sehen...













...oder es wird doch wieder ein renner aus carbon


----------



## Catsoft (13. März 2009)

VN bekommst du aber gegen den Einwurf kleiner Scheine auch auf Maß!


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Beautiful bike, just the Seatpost have to be black.



btw â beautiful finde ich das ganz und gar nicht. mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das blau der gabel sowieso nicht zu meinen lieblingsfarben gehÃ¶rt, passt es dann auch nicht zum blau des king und der kettenblattschrauben. dazu dann rote details an den schnellspannern und die unterschiedlichen farben der sitz- und der lenkeinheiut gefallen mir gar nicht. alles fÃ¼r meinen geschmack zu unharmonisch und inkonsequent. 

wenn es meins wÃ¤re wÃ¼rde ich als erstes und kostengÃ¼nstigste verschÃ¶nerungsmaÃnahme, die hÃ¤sslichen decals von den felgen entfernen, die roten teile ebenfalls durch blaue ersetzen und sitz- und lenkeinheit aneinander anpassen â in dem fall zumindest den sattel in schwarz wÃ¼rde schon helfen. ganz zum schluss wÃ¼rde ich der gabel (wenn sie denn unbedingt blau sein muss) den identischen blauton des steuersatzes geben.






Catsoft schrieb:


> VN bekommst du aber gegen den Einwurf kleiner Scheine auch auf MaÃ!




ich weiÃ. aber irgendwie gefallen mir die nicht. ist rein subjektiv und objektiv sicher nicht belegbar aber ich mag die vn's einfach nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (13. März 2009)

> btw  beautiful finde ich das ganz und gar nicht. mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das blau der gabel sowieso nicht zu meinen lieblingsfarben gehört, passt es dann auch nicht zum blau des king und der kettenblattschrauben. dazu dann rote details an den schnellspannern und die unterschiedlichen farben der sitz- und der lenkeinheiut gefallen mir gar nicht. alles für meinen geschmack zu unharmonisch und inkonsequent.
> 
> wenn es meins wäre würde ich als erstes und kostengünstigste verschönerungsmaßnahme, die hässlichen decals von den felgen entfernen, die roten teile ebenfalls durch blaue ersetzen und sitz- und lenkeinheit aneinander anpassen  in dem fall zumindest den sattel in schwarz würde schon helfen. ganz zum schluss würde ich der gabel (wenn sie denn unbedingt blau sein muss) den identischen blauton des steuersatzes geben.



... na dann zeig uns doch mal deine gäule!!!


----------



## nebeljäger (14. März 2009)

ruhig blut jungs....

hier gehts um Fotos:

ATIK:







ALTIRA:


----------



## nebeljäger (14. März 2009)

und ein Schmankerl als Betthupferl.....


----------



## nebeljäger (14. März 2009)

TIIIIIIITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN......................


----------



## singlestoph (14. März 2009)




----------



## versus (14. März 2009)

mit der gabel sieht es doch wirklich sehr hübsch aus!!! 

*feeeeeeriiiii*, die graue fox ist nun rahmenlos 

hast du über nacht parkett im laden verlegt? das foto sieht irgendwie nicht nach singlestoph aus (zu wenich bikes im hintergrund...)


----------



## singlestoph (14. März 2009)

die gabel ist rahmenlos und ich hab wieder kein gefedertes singlespeedbike mit discs, das war ja eigentlich das ziel dieser bauerei ....


----------



## versus (14. März 2009)

ich fands gut mit der fox, aber auf mich hört ja keiner...


----------



## Don Trailo (14. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich fands gut mit der fox, aber auf mich hört ja keiner...



 volker, der stoph ist halt auch ab und an sehr Beratungsresistent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (14. März 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...



Huch, es ist plötzlich so hell hier...


----------



## Rutil (14. März 2009)

Das Atik Zeugs sieht irgendwie nach Hi-Light/Van Nicholas aus. Wo gibts denn das zu kaufen?

Edit: schon gefunden, da will sich wohl jemand eine goldene Nase verdienen. Ein Flaschenhalter um EUR 120,- und Stützen über EUR 200,-
das erinnert mich an die CNC Zeit in den 90ern.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. März 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Das Atik Zeugs sieht irgendwie nach Hi-Light/Van Nicholas aus. Wo gibts denn das zu kaufen?
> 
> Edit: schon gefunden, da will sich wohl jemand eine goldene Nase verdienen. Ein Flaschenhalter um EUR 120,- und Stützen über EUR 200,-
> das erinnert mich an die CNC Zeit in den 90ern.



in der tat die preise sind zu


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wenn der nur nicht über Budget liegen würde *grrr*
> Wobei Katie vom Eriksen Service wirklich nett ist und exzellent berät...
> Dank Renato driftet meine Auswahl momentan ja stark Richtung Titus,
> ...


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Sieh an mein Freund, willst Du mich jetzt quälen oder Provision aus Arizona kassieren  

Wenn's einer von der Stange wird, wird es ein Titus. Versprochen.
Wenn Haas mit dem Eleven noch etwas runtergeht das oder von Titus UK ein Fireline (500 Ersparnis gegenüber dem deutschen Importeur sind ein Wort) wären das meine Wahl bzgl. Titus.
Sollte es ein Maßrahmen werden wird es aber Eriksen. 
Habe ja noch bis Juni Zeit mir was zu überlegen bis mein neuer Vertrag anläuft. Sollte meine Freundin kein Vetorecht zugunsten einer neuen Küche einlegen und der Dollar schwach bleiben ist die Versuchung Richtung Eriksen aber schon groß.
Ich hab bis auf die Bremsen (da ich nun auch mal ins Scheiben Lager wechseln werde kann ich mich gerade nicht zwischen Hope und Avid entscheiden) die Ausstattung aber schon soweit festgelegt und sammle nach und nach weiter die Parts. Nächsten Monat werd ich bei Action Sports schonmal die Laufräder bestellen.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2009)

gute wahl wenn mass dann kent( titus und mass ist so ne geschichte........)
 und ne neue küche rockt auch
 das macht immer noch mehr spass zu kochen( ist ja wie bei den bikesw) gute hardware= höherer spassfaktor)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (15. März 2009)

jetzt mit tieferer gabel und gerader thomson stütze kann ich wenigstens den sattel so aufs rad schrauben dass die geschichte nicht ganz so behindert aussieht wie vorher oder 10cm hinter dem tretlager steht .....
und beratung brauche ich keine

s


----------



## nebeljäger (15. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gute wahl wenn mass dann kent( titus und mass ist so ne geschichte........)
> und ne neue küche rockt auch
> das macht immer noch mehr spass zu kochen( ist ja wie bei den bikesw) gute hardware= höherer spassfaktor)




neue Küche und neues Rad rockt noch mehr....


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> neue Küche und neues Rad


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Klar wÃ¼rde beides rocken, aber da ich meine Finanzen nicht wie amerikanische Immobilienbanken plane gibt es da ein entweder...oder 
Wobei ein neuer Rahmen schon drin ist, aber ich dann zugunsten anderer Investitionen Abstriche auf hohem Niveau machen muss. 1000-1500â¬ Unterschied zwischen Titus und Eriksen Rahmen lassen natÃ¼rlich schon ordentlich Spielraum fÃ¼r die Ausstattung...

MuÃ mich bis dahin auch entscheiden, ob das Quantec bleibt, als Teilespender dient oder ganz verkauft wird und dann in 1-2 Jahren was aus Stahl dazukommt.
Wobei ich bis auf Vorbau, Lenker und Schaltung eh kaum was Ã¼bernehmen wÃ¼rde.

Also das neue Bike wÃ¼rde bei mir wie folgt aufgebaut, wenn's nur Neuparts werden:

Rahmen: 
Titus Fireline/Eleven (oder wenn's passt Eriksen)
Gabel: Rock Shox SID Race PL schwarz (schon da)
Steuersatz: Hope schwarz 
Vorbau: Thomson X4 schwarz
Lenker: Syncros Lo (ja, Riser, komme damit mit meinem RÃ¼cken und dem Terrain in dem ich fahre besser klar)
Griffe: Ritchey WCS True Grip
SattelstÃ¼tze: Thomson Elite schwarz (oder bei Eriksen halt was aus Titan)
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Classic GF (schon da, leide am selben A**** Syndrom wie ein gewisser Titus Fahrer ;-) )
Sattelklemme: Hope schwarz
Kurbeln/Innenlager: Aerozine schwarz, rote Tiso Kettenblattschrauben (erste Ausbaustufe, spÃ¤ter kommen dann irgendwann mal schwarze Middleburn mit Hope Innenlager)
Pedale: Shimano XT SPD (auch noch welche Ã¼ber)
Schaltung: SRAM X0 (Schaltwerk/Twister - beide schon da) / X9 Umwerfer, Kette, Ritzel
LaufrÃ¤der: Hope Pro 2 schwarz, Sapim X-Ray, rote Alunippel, DT4.2D (wohl im April)
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Bremsen: Hope 185/185 (wÃ¼rden am besten passen, aber den Mini Nachfolger gibt es momentan nur in Gunsmoke, oder?) oder Avid Elixier CR (habe die letzte Woche probegefahren und fand die nicht schlecht)

Generell also nur klassisch schwarze Parts mit leichten roten Akzenten hier und da.
Leichtbau ist kein Thema, die Parts sollen funktionieren und auch nach einigen Jahren im Einsatz noch halten.
Das Fireline oben ist das erste mit komplett schwarzen Decals, das ich sehe. Die Ãbrigen hatten oftmals rote Akzente bei den Decals, wÃ¼rde dann auch ganz gut passen.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2009)

wenn man noch andere finazträchtige leidenschaften hat kann ich auch solche überlegungen sehr gut nachvollziehen
 da hier nie über geld gesprochen wird nur soviel
 mein TITUS ELEVEN hat die 2000 euromarke nicht erreicht...
 ok bin auch ein schnäppchenjäger wenns um teile geht....


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mein TITUS ELEVEN hat die 2000 euromarke nicht erreicht...



Respekt...


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Du meinst aber sicher nur den Rahmen, oder?
Auch wenn Du ja TeilemÃ¤ssig viel unter deinen Bikes getauscht hast dÃ¼rfte da ja noch wegen der Versilberungsaktion einiges hinzugekommen sein, oder?
Ich beisse mich ja immer noch, daÃ trotz deinem Tip Titus UK keine Eleven mehr vorrÃ¤tig hatte. 800 Pfund im Sale wÃ¤ren mal ein Wort gewesen...
Da hÃ¤tte ich die guten VorsÃ¤tze Ã¼ber Bord geworfen und sofort bestellt... 
Die bisher gesammelten Parts waren bei mir auch absolute SchnÃ¤ppchen. Bei 200â¬ fÃ¼r die SID konnte ich nicht Nein sagen (nicht vom Laster gefallen!)...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2009)

rahmen war inkl. versand und zoll 1250 dollaros


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Respekt.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. März 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



WOW, so sieht's perfekt aus.   Besser als mit Federgabel.  *zumindest optisch*

Gewicht?! Teileliste?!

Wo fährst Du damit hptsl.?! SISP-Rennen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Für Suchende:

Nirvana Cycles UK hat den 09er Merlin XLM gerade für 1.500GBP im Sale.


----------



## schlupp (15. März 2009)

Auch Titan, aber neu und Straße! Es wird die Geister wieder spalten ;-) Egal, aber mir gefällt´s.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## nebeljäger (15. März 2009)

schlupp schrieb:


> Auch Titan, aber neu und Straße! Es wird die Geister wieder spalten ;-) Egal, aber mir gefällt´s.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp



wenns nicht aus Titan wär, klasse Renner....


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Boah sieht das billig aus. Erinnert mich spontan an das ZEG Ti-Radl. Der Sattel is der Renner.


----------



## singlestoph (16. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> WOW, so sieht's perfekt aus.   Besser als mit Federgabel.  *zumindest optisch*
> 
> Gewicht?! Teileliste?!
> 
> Wo fährst Du damit hptsl.?! SISP-Rennen?!



Fotowand-Bilder





















Teile

Rahmen: Spot Titan (noch aus der Canada-Spot zeit formally owned by Alti)
Gabel: Pace TI-Carbon 420mm by Dr. Zingel
Steuersatz: C.King 94 oder so der flachere mit den grossen lagern
Vorbau: Salsa Stahl 130mm
Lenker: Surly (by NITTO) Stahl 15° 666mm
Steuersatzdeckel: Von Guitar Ted aus amerika in grau 
Griffe: Salsa schraubgriffe
Radsatz: DT 240S, DT 4.1, DT Revolution, vom Alpencrossbike http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600178943290/
Homemade Tubenlos: verstärktes Tesafilm als felchenband, bontrager tubenlos ventile , FRM latexschleim, Kenda SB8 Tubeless (800g)
Bremsen/Hebel: Avid BB5 , nokon hüllen
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Satteklemme: Salsa
Kurbel: Middleburn 180mm, blatt auch midleburn (eins der ersten paar die gemacht wurden noch ohne grau elox und schrift)1/8" breit 32zähne
Innenlager: FSA Titanium
Pedalen: TIME ATTAC
Flaschenhalter: Kingcage titanium
Kette: KMC stainless track
Ritzel: Singlestar Titan 17zähne
gewicht 9,8kg

eigentlich wollte ich mit dem beik vorn gefedert das 24stunden rennen in finale ligure fahren....http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157608000467076/
ungefedert fahr ich da nicht so lange rum, dh ich werd wahrscheinlich nicht mal mit nem 29er ungefedert da fahren ...
die tubenlos geschichte wollt ich einfach mal ausprobieren, es geht nicht ums gewicht sondern um performance....
die typen i finale haben mir davon abgeraten zu versuchen mit normalen reifen und tubeless conversion in der gegend zu fahren , die steine würden die reifen einfach durchschneiden .....
ich möcht einfach ein rad haben wo nichts kaputt geht in 24 stunden 

die bremsen genau auch darum und vorallem weil ich das rad auch für das eine oder ander singlespeed rennen einsetzen will. in italien mit der bahn reisen wär schon das ziel und das kann man mit gepäckstücken die aussehen wie ein verpacktes fahrrad vergessen ....
dh. das fahrrad mur komplett zerlegt werden so dass rehmen und gabel in eine rahmentasche passen und der rest in zwei laufradtaschen .....
die mechanischen bremsen sind auch fadingfrei was ja auch nicht so schlecht ist und beim alpencross haben sie sich bewährt ....

mit leichten reifen und jucy7 wären undter 9kg machbar .....

fürs 24stunden rennen muss ich mir jetzt was anderes singlespeedy aufbauen .....


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. März 2009)

@ Stoph:

Schönes Rad! Kleinigkeit: Bremshebel! Graue XTR gefallen mir pers. besser. Der gute alte Flite sieht immer wieder gut aus. Wie is das Lenkverhalten? Rein von der Optik würde ich sagen 1-2 cm weniger Einbauhöhe der Gabel sähen eleganter und agressiver, schneller aus.


----------



## singlestoph (16. März 2009)

wendig 

zumindest auf der strasse
ich habdie tretlagerhöhe noch nicht gemessen müsste jetzt aber so um die 30cm oder knapp darunter sein , passt, tiefer möcht ich wahrscheinlich nicht mit der 180mm kurbel

die xtr die ich hab sind jetzt da montiert und mit lenkerband eingewickelt




vielleicht versuch ich mal die silbernen avids nochmal ober das viele silber hat mich gestört ....


----------



## BikeViking (16. März 2009)

Fäääääätt


----------



## zingel (16. März 2009)

sieht gut aus mit der Pace!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (16. März 2009)

Spitzenklasse der Spotaufbau.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> sieht gut aus mit der Pace!



dito


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2009)

ja, die PACE passt super 

@ stoph, ist das deine erster UST versuch? 

lg coffee


----------



## singlestoph (16. März 2009)

erster ust versuch, die luft scheint im reifen drinnen zu bleiben
jetzt muss ich das ganze mal ausgiebig testfahren .....


----------



## Coffee (16. März 2009)

bin ja UST fan

lg coffee


----------



## ZeFlo (16. März 2009)

... stophel, sehr sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. März 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... na dann zeig uns doch mal deine gäule!!!



klick auf den link in der signatur dann siehst du sowohl mtb als auch rennrad. beim 7 sind mittlerweile die oro puro verbaut, die schwarzen schnellspanner sind mittlerweile ebenfalls goldenen gewichen und die flaschenhalter sind jetzt beide king. kritik ist jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. März 2009)

eigentlich find ich Singlespeeder für meinen Gebrauch absolut nutzlos...

aber Stophels Spot lässt mich optisch jauchzen und Hosianna singen.... 

traumhaft!

kurze Frage zwischendurch:

kennt wer von euch diesen Flaschenhalter am Spot:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Spitzenklasse der Spotaufbau.


 Genau.

@singlestoph
VIELEN DANK für die Infos zu Parts, Gewicht usw. und die schönen Fotos. 





nebeljäger schrieb:


> eigentlich find ich Singlespeeder für meinen Gebrauch absolut nutzlos...
> 
> aber Stophels Spot lässt mich optisch jauchzen und Hosianna singen....
> 
> traumhaft!



@nebeljäger
Bin auch immer hin- und hergerissen zwischen der tollen, puristischen Optik von Singlespeedern wie dem Spot und der mMn besseren Funktion und Einsatzbreite von Bikes mit Schaltung. *und das sogar als urbaner Mensch, der zwar keine Berge vor der Haustür  , aber eben auch keine Lunge wie ein Pferd  hat*hüstel hüstel


----------



## shutupandride (16. März 2009)

singlespeed bikes sehen einfach klasse aus, schön schlicht und ohne schnickschnack. 
würden meine knie besser mitspielen, würde ich so ein ding nicht nur in der stadt fahren sondern auch beim mtb.
@stoph: das VENTANA auf deinem link ist DER HIT, obwohl mich aludosen eigentlich ziemlich kalt lassen. cooles rad. und zu deinem spot passt die thomson einfach super, wie einfach zu fast allen titanrädern... ebenfalls glückwunsch.


----------



## Rutil (16. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> eigentlich find ich Singlespeeder für meinen Gebrauch absolut nutzlos...
> 
> aber Stophels Spot lässt mich optisch jauchzen und Hosianna singen....
> 
> ...


 Blackburn Chicane?


----------



## nebeljäger (16. März 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Blackburn Chicane?




Muchas Grazias!


----------



## Defiant32 (16. März 2009)

again a retro one,..

just put some parts on to keep it of the ground, it will be build with some nice parts, do not know what yet






the tubing is amazing!


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. März 2009)

What a Beauty 
Still one of the neatest frames ever made.
But please get rid of the Marzocchi Bomber fork. It's too clunky for such a nice frame.


----------



## Rutil (16. März 2009)

Great Frame, i would put the original decals on it. When i saw a Fat Ti the first time, i didn´t like it very much because of the welds all around the frame (it was the one with the sleeves around the down tube and the chain stays), but then i saw some versions with nicer welds, and one of those would be a really cool frame...
Yours doesn´t have those sleeves, but does it have those welds around the head tube? Don´t know exactly why they did so, perhaps machining the headtube for the headset wasn´t that easy those days and so they welded in a short piece of tube on the up- and downside with different inner diameter?


----------



## Defiant32 (16. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> But please get rid of the Marzocchi Bomber fork. It's too clunky for such a nice frame.



Thanks!

I know, the bomber came with the frame and will be replaced


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiant32 (16. März 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Great Frame, i would put the original decals on it. When i saw a Fat Ti the first time, i didn´t like it very much because of the welds all around the frame (it was the one with the sleeves around the down tube and the chain stays), but then i saw some versions with nicer welds, and one of those would be a really cool frame...
> Yours doesn´t have those sleeves, but does it have those welds around the head tube? Don´t know exactly why they did so, perhaps machining the headtube for the headset wasn´t that easy those days and so they welded in a short piece of tube on the up- and downside with different inner diameter?



Mine does not have the ugly welds, but does have the welds around the headtube, very nicely done
and i have ordered the original decals, it will be nice


----------



## Rutil (16. März 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> Mine does not have the ugly welds, but does have the welds around the headtube, very nicely done
> and i have ordered the original decals, it will be nice


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. März 2009)

Would have been a huge surprise if you didn't use the original decals.
You're already known for your tasteful builds like the black Serotta.
A blue SID with some blue Grafton, Pauls or Ringle parts would make a nice addition to this frame and also fit the decals.


----------



## ZeFlo (17. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> @singlestoph
> VIELEN DANK für die Infos zu Parts, Gewicht usw. und die schönen Fotos.
> ...


 

... ich empfehle jedem, der gewisse bedenken bzgl. der sinnhaftigkeit von eingängern in nichflachen landschaften hat, mit dem stophel mal über die berge, und ich meine richtige berge, zu fahren 

oder in seinem flickr fotofriedhof zu stöbern, hier, da, dort oder vielleicht auch da und da auch ...


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2009)

es geht ja nicht ubedingt um sinn
vielleicht geht es gewissen leuten um sinnsuche beim singlespeeden, kann ja sein ...

es geht eher um spass und darum rauszufinden was man alles noch hinkriegt mit nur einem gang

wenn man dann mal nicht mehr fahren kann und darum schieben muss ist man auch nicht so viel langsamer als die jungs die im kleinsten kettenblatt da hockurbeln, wenn man oben ankommt kann man meist auch gleich weiterfahren ..... so fällt man auch bei einem gruppenritt den andern nicht zur last ...


----------



## Coffee (17. März 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wenn man dann mal nicht mehr fahren kann und darum schieben muss ist man auch nicht so viel langsamer als die jungs die im kleinsten kettenblatt da hockurbeln, wenn man oben ankommt kann man meist auch gleich weiterfahren ..... so fällt man auch bei einem gruppenritt den andern nicht zur last ...



kann ich so bestätigen

lg coffee


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. März 2009)

Plagt mich gerade eine Halluzination oder sehe ich da mehr als ein Ritzel?


----------



## versus (17. März 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wenn man dann mal nicht mehr fahren kann und darum schieben muss ist man auch nicht so viel langsamer als die jungs die im kleinsten kettenblatt da hockurbeln, wenn man oben ankommt kann man meist auch gleich weiterfahren ..... so fällt man auch bei einem gruppenritt den andern nicht zur last ...



da kommt mir schlagartig ein foto in den sinn, das ich aber nicht posten werde    

von last würde ich aber definitiv nicht sprechen. habe mich auch gerade ganz frisch zum aufbau eines ssp entschieden. bin gespannt!


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2009)

das kann schon mal vorkommen
ich hab auch noch titan geschaltet (um on topic zu bleiben (das aber etwas zu klein ist für mich ...))
mehr als   5 singlespeeder und 5 bahnräder braucht kein mensch ...


testritt

vielleicht kommen da noch andere bremsen hin
das kettenblatt wird auch noch umgebaut. es hat die erste richtige testfahrt nicht überlebt
es ist auch ein vorserien teil die aus der serie sind um einiges dicker gebaut
















ausgerechnet am wendeunkt der tour
















das beik ist jetzt übrigens bis auf die bremskabel shimanofrei eventuell sind da auch alligatorkabel drin und eventuell kauft die shimano ja auch zu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2009)

Drei Kettenblätter sind vielleicht uncool....... aber praktisch. 
Ich hätte noch zwei Ersatzblätter dabei gehabt. 

Heute Abend, auf dem Weg vom Büro nach Hause...


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2009)

Die etwas andere Titan Lenker/Vorbau Kombination:




von mtbr.com


----------



## singlestoph (23. März 2009)

jetz funktioniert alles wieder das rasengesichts kettenblatt ist an der basis 5mm dick , das müsste halten













da das rad jetzt definitiv kein reise-renn-singlespeeder wird kann ich ja auch andere bremsen montieren, die bremsen schon etwas besser ...

schlauchfrei unter 1,5 bar hat den nachteil dass hinten ab und zu ein durchschlag zu spüren ist vorne bei wirklich technischen abfahrten mit wurzeln und so kann da auch mal die luft etwas schnell ..... abflug ... naja


----------



## kona86 (23. März 2009)




----------



## hardflipper (23. März 2009)

Verschon mich mit dem Bild... Wessen Freundin ist das? Oder wird das Ding herumgereicht?!


----------



## Don Trailo (23. März 2009)

..............Gäääääähhn...................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeViking (23. März 2009)

das ist die Info bei Elmar(crossladen) *Wir haben leider kein Bild von diesem Teil* ich finds besser als nen Schriftzug.


----------



## cluso (23. März 2009)

@Stoph

Das Rad hat einfach was.

Mir gefällt es sehr.


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2009)

...ja, das Rad hat schon was


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Rad hat einfach was.



Jap. Stil!


----------



## nebeljäger (23. März 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...ja, das Rad hat schon was



und (s)einen Gang...wieder...


----------



## versus (23. März 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



wo rohe kräfte sinnlos walten 



singlestoph schrieb:


>



sehr schönes foto von einem sehr, sehr schönen rad 

das einzige was mich immer noch ein ganz klein wenig stört, ist das silber des lenkers. aber nur ein wenig


----------



## gaudio (25. März 2009)

*Mir gefallen die 9,45 kg ;-)*


 



 







 

Serotta halt ;-)



 

Wollte auch mal zweifach fahren... aber keine Sorge: Alle anderen sind dreifach, meist mit Dura Ace-Ritzel ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2009)

wie gross bist du denn?


----------



## hardflipper (25. März 2009)

*@ gaudio*

Du solltest die passende Bremsscheibengröße verbauen!!!

Ich hätte da Angst dass es mich früher oder später mal auf die Schnauze haut!!!

Die Alte Hope braucht 165er Scheiben oder gibts die Aligator mittlerweile in diesem Durchmesser?


Nebenbei, schönes Bike!


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. März 2009)

@gaudio: Was sind denn das für Decals? Und warum kleben die an so merkwürdigen Stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (25. März 2009)

@don: Passt schon.
@hardflipper: Das ist richtig! Werde andere verbauen müssen ;-)
@Blumenthal: ??? Wohl verklebt. Werde ich vielleicht mal durch gescheite GAUDIO Decals ersetzen...


----------



## theofil11 (25. März 2009)

gaudio schrieb:


> *Mir gefallen die 9,45 kg ;-)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JAAAAA!  Was für ein schönes Bike...  Welcher Jahrgang wenn ich fragen darf? 

Und warum so unauffälllige, kleine Serotta Decals? Sind sie nachgemacht oder extra so bereits ab Werk ?

Noch 2 Teile, dann kommt mein Serotta... 

Grüße, Theo!


----------



## zingel (25. März 2009)

endlich sieht man hier wieder mal eine richtige Mini! ...sehr schönes Serotta!!!

bei deiner Grösse würd ich mich allerdings ernsthaft mit den Thema 29er auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Gz007 (25. März 2009)

@gaudi: was ist dass für ein Vorbau, ähnelt sehr stark dem F99


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> endlich sieht man hier wieder mal eine richtige Mini! ...sehr schönes Serotta!!!
> 
> bei deiner Grösse würd ich mich allerdings ernsthaft mit den Thema 29er auseinandersetzen.



oder 650er


----------



## gaudio (25. März 2009)

@theofil11: Mit den Aufklebern wurde ich beschissen. Muß man halt gleich bei SEROTTA kaufen. Wieder was gelernt.

@all: Danke... und das mit dem 650er ist echt eine Idee. Bei meiner Größe wirken die Rahmen halt immer etwas... na strange ;-)


----------



## gaudio (25. März 2009)

theofil11 schrieb:


> JAAAAA!  Was für ein schönes Bike...  Welcher Jahrgang wenn ich fragen darf?
> 
> Und warum so unauffälllige, kleine Serotta Decals? Sind sie nachgemacht oder extra so bereits ab Werk ?
> 
> ...



Achso, BJ. 2005. Viel Spass mit Deinem Frame!!!!


----------



## singlestoph (25. März 2009)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...ja, das Rad hat schon was



Potential

mein meistgefahrenes rad zu werden


----------



## gaudio (25. März 2009)

Der Vorbau ist irgendein Titanteil, wohl aus China...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (25. März 2009)

schöööönes Serotta

_______________________________________

Übertitel:


----------



## zingel (25. März 2009)

gaudio schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist irgendein Titanteil, wohl aus China...



Vorsicht mit Chinateilen! Ich hab einen TiLenker aus der Gegend und der ist nun verbogen ...die Starrgabel hat gewonnen.


----------



## shutupandride (25. März 2009)

whow, ist das yeti schrecklich ...


----------



## hardflipper (25. März 2009)

@ gaudio:

Kannst du mal messen wie groß das Maß von Tretlagermitte bis Satteldecke ist? Außerdem wäre die Steuerrohrlänge interessant. Danke schon mal.
Könnte mir bei der Entscheidung über mein zukünftiges Ti Bike helfen.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. März 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> whow, ist das yeti schrecklich ...



"Yeti" made by ?????haben die von 1999-2002 gebauten wirklich so ausgesehen?

edit: eben entdeckt

handelt sich in der Tat um einen Yeti: Quelle: yetifan.com


----------



## Raze (26. März 2009)

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gaudio (26. März 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> @ gaudio:
> 
> Kannst du mal messen wie groß das Maß von Tretlagermitte bis Satteldecke ist? Außerdem wäre die Steuerrohrlänge interessant. Danke schon mal.
> Könnte mir bei der Entscheidung über mein zukünftiges Ti Bike helfen.


Mach ich, komme allerdings erst morgen dazu, ok?


----------



## singlestoph (26. März 2009)

die yedies sind schlimm ich würd sie für euch verstecken damit sie keiner mehr ansehen muss... zum reiten sind sie wahrscheinlich garnichtmalso untauglich weil die (auch die vom neuen) yeti sind ja nicht doof und nur weils anders aussieht als das was man so kennt muss es ja nicht schlecht sein ...... wenn irgendeinanderer individuelle detaillösungen sucht kriegt er auch aplaus ......

braucht jamand meine adresse?


----------



## singlestoph (26. März 2009)

am liebsten hätt ich eine dieser hässlichen stahlgabeln in gelb oder yetiblaugrün dazu


----------



## Splatter666 (26. März 2009)

Ich schließe mich dem Stoph uneingeschränkt an...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Raze (26. März 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> am liebsten hätt ich eine dieser hässlichen stahlgabeln in gelb oder yetiblaugrün dazu



Hallo,

ein neues nacktes Gäbelchen könntest Du von mir haben. 

Anziehen mußt Du es selbst, Kleber sind kein Problem.

Die Frage ist, wo Du es reinstecken willst...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## shutupandride (26. März 2009)

warum haben die beim yeti nicht gleich eine bratpfanne in den ausfaller mit eingearbeitet, wäre kein großer unterschied. 
natürlich fährt sich das ding deshalb nicht besser oder schlechter als irgendein anderer bums...


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. März 2009)

Steifer ist das Ausfallende sicher schon und leichter, als wenn man das Ausfallende massiv in dieser Dicke verbaut. 
Ob Du das beim Fahren merkst, obliegt dann Deiner Fähigkeit, solche Feinheiten zu spüren


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2009)

Bildchen - nach dem Frühlingsputz


----------



## Specialk (28. März 2009)

Hi,

so nun endlich mein Commuterbike und seitdem ich es habe auch für alles andere --- Titan als Rahmenmaterial ist einfach genial......


----------



## RealNBK (28. März 2009)

immer diese Modeausdrücke... tsts..
Der Aufbau ist bestimmt funktional, und ob die Reifen optimal sind hängt vom geläuf ab. Aber Eine schönheit stelle ich mir anders vor. Allerding kann es bei nem Arbeitstier nicht schaden dezent auszusehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Ich finds klasse. Starr, Titan, Flite, Antrieb is auch gut, nur die Stütze fällt optisch etwas ausm Rahmen. Aber meine ja auch, also alles top!


----------



## Specialk (28. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse. Starr, Titan, Flite, Antrieb is auch gut, nur die Stütze fällt optisch etwas ausm Rahmen. Aber meine ja auch, also alles top!



Danke.

Bin schon seit längeren auf der Suche nach einer Titanstütze....

RealNBK

Hast recht mit den Modewörtern, also "mein Bike für alle Fälle".

Reifen müssen auf den Feldberg(Taunus) und wieder zurück...und auf Arbeit  deshalb für mich der beste Kompromiss.
Dezent...genau das wollte ich - die sollen lieber das knallbunte Focus oder Cube klauen...die stechen ins Auge und kribbeln bis ins Hirn.

Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2009)

Specialk schrieb:


> Bin schon seit längeren auf der Suche nach einer Titanstütze....



Eine Titanstütze mit so großem Versatz dürfte sehr schwer zu finden sein.
Sieht aus, als wär der Versatz, wenn der Sattel mittig geklemmt würde, knappe 5cm ist.
Ist die Kniescheibe bei dir überhaupt mittig über der Pedalachse, bei waagerechter Kurbel?


----------



## RealNBK (29. März 2009)

Das ist echt ne Sinnfreie Regel. Jeder soll so fahren wie es sich für ihn gut anfühlt. Ohne Lot ist das eh kaum zu bestimmen.
Wenn damit am Feldi gefahren wird, gehen die Reifen ja auch voll in ordnung. Dachte es ist nur zum Arbeiten da...


----------



## Specialk (29. März 2009)

@agressor 
das Bild ist *vor* der richtigen Einstellung da ich gerade die 400g Alu Stütze abgebaut habe(die merke ich bei jeden Tritt den Feldberg hoch), die war mir einfach zu heftig. (gut erkannt)
Die Carbonstütze hat einen Versatz von 2,5 cm.......


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2009)

Ich dachte 5 cm, weil es auf den Bildern so aussieht, also ob der Sattel sehr weit vorne am Gestell geklemmt ist.
Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Hawkpower (5. April 2009)

ein par Bilder vom Sewanee ( no Carbon Bike)


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. April 2009)

Das war schon alles?

  

Sehr schön, klassisch und stimmig geworden!!!
Vor allem sehr schöne Details wie die neue SID mit den alten Decals.
Was ist das denn für eine Größe? L, oder? Und was für ein Ti Lenker?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. April 2009)

Ein Traum! Sehr schöne Fotos. Auf jeden Fall, so schön wie jetzt wird es nie wieder sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (5. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich anfangs sehr Skeptisch war, was das Sewanee anging... Das ist der Verdammtnochmal geilste Aufbau den ich bisher gesehen habe. Sehr gelungen und warscheinlich nicht mal schkecht zu fahren.. Toll durchdacht, optisch eingetlich perfekt.
Was sind das denn für speichen. Sieht nach silbernen Aerolites aus, aber die gibts doch garnicht ... auch sehen die etwas breiter aus.. Klär uns doch bitte mal mit einer Teileliste und dem Gewicht auf.


----------



## Hawkpower (5. April 2009)

die Speichen sin nachträglich satiniert


----------



## Hawkpower (5. April 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das war schon alles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Größe ML - Lenker ein alter Ibis


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ein Traum! Sehr schöne Fotos. Auf jeden Fall, so schön wie jetzt wird es nie wieder sein!



zeitlos schön in der tat  das kann mann nicht besser machen
 kommst du ans ti treffen heinz?


----------



## cluso (6. April 2009)

Was für eine Orgie von Bildern.

Heinz, das ist dein bisher schönster Aufbau.


----------



## Coffee (6. April 2009)

ein augenschmaus TOP.

lg coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (6. April 2009)

Schönes Litespeed!

Jetzt noch die Marta am Litespeed gegen ne Hope tauschen und es wäre perfekt. 

Heinz, hast du die Felgen polieren und anschließend neu eloxieren lassen? Oder sind die gepulvert? Warum glänzen die so?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Schönes Litespeed!
> 
> Jetzt noch die Marta am Litespeed gegen ne Hope tauschen und es wäre perfekt.
> 
> Heinz, hast du die Felgen polieren und anschließend neu eloxieren lassen? Oder sind die gepulvert? Warum glänzen die so?



hope wäre super!
 leider haben die ja wieder lieferungschwierigkeiten


----------



## Spyder81 (6. April 2009)

Wunderschöner Aufbau des Litespeeds.
Aber eine Frage habe ich... mit welchem(n) Finger(n) bremst Du? So wie die Bremshebel montiert sind würde ich mir einen Abbrechen und möchte mit dem Rad nicht ins Gelände (aber vlt. ist es dafür auch nicht gedacht?). Da ist doch noch mehr als genug Platz auf dem Lenker... warum die Bremshebel direkt an den Griffen, bei mir sind da  mindestens 1/2 cm Luft dazwischen, damit ich bequem mit dem Zeigefinger rankomme. Wenn man sich schon so viel Mühe bei einem wunderschönen Fahrrad wie diesem gibt, dann sollte sowas doch auch bedacht werden.
Aber vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch.

Viele Grüße,
Spyder


----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

für mich ein rundum geschmackvoller und funktionaler aufbau, dazu noch sehr gut fotografiert!
jedes bild eine augenweide. auch die marta, die ich selbst auch fahre, finde ich absolut passend. eine feine hope würde dem rad sicher auch gut stehen. 
glückwunsch, dass du mit so einem bike in die saison starten kannst.

das und rezas titus nebeneinander beim fototermin im mai


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ein rundum geschmackvoller ... aufbau, grossartig fotografiert!



Volle Zustimmung, wirklich schön...


----------



## cluso (6. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das und rezas titus nebeneinander beim fototermin im mai



Da geht aber sicher manchem dann einer ab.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Da geht aber sicher manchem dann einer ab.




....freue mich auch auf die ht schönheiten... diemal werden alle pferde mit reiter abgelichtet.... weiss auch schon wo
 leute es ist frühling, fühle mich so munter... am liebsten sofort auf den trail.... doch arbeiten muss man ja auch noch....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. April 2009)

@hawkpower 
(Wieder) Genial. 

Wie wär mal ein Kent Eriksen-Fully ... *das Forum wartet drauf  *


----------



## Hawkpower (6. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Schönes Litespeed!
> 
> Jetzt noch die Marta am Litespeed gegen ne Hope tauschen und es wäre perfekt.
> 
> Heinz, hast du die Felgen polieren und anschließend neu eloxieren lassen? Oder sind die gepulvert? Warum glänzen die so?



die Hope hatte ich schon drauf - da beisst sich das Silber mit dem Titan

die Felgen sind Pulverbeschichtet


----------



## r o b (6. April 2009)

Das Bike ist ein Traum!  

Dennoch eine ketzerische Anmerkung: warum diese ekelhaft billig wirkenden Schriftzüge, die Light-Speed auf diesen Rahmen knallt? 

Ist das Retro? Soll das schick sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (6. April 2009)

Litespeed ain´t dead.
Love the sewanee!!!


----------



## botti (6. April 2009)

Das ist das schönst Titan-Fully. Was wiegt das Goldstück?

LG
Botti



Hawkpower schrieb:


> ein par Bilder vom Sewanee ( no Carbon Bike)


----------



## Hawkpower (6. April 2009)

9,7 Kg


----------



## Don Trailo (6. April 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> 9,7 Kg


 ganze 1300gramm leichter als mein ti fully und 
300 gramm leichter als das ht
 das nenne ich leichtbau
 bravo


----------



## santo77 (6. April 2009)

r o b schrieb:


> Das Bike ist ein Traum!
> 
> Dennoch eine ketzerische Anmerkung: warum diese ekelhaft billig wirkenden Schriftzüge, die Light-Speed auf diesen Rahmen knallt?
> 
> Ist das Retro? Soll das schick sein?





das sehe ich auch so, die schriftzüge sind dieses rahmens nicht würdig.
das bike ist der absolute traum


----------



## sHub3Rt (6. April 2009)

ich mag keine fullys (fullies?). bin hardtail-fanat.

aber das litespeed... *lechz*....


----------



## Hawkpower (6. April 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch so, die schriftzüge sind dieses rahmens nicht würdig.
> das bike ist der absolute traum



könnte man ja vieleicht einlasern oder ?


----------



## hardflipper (6. April 2009)

Hawkpower schrieb:


> könnte man ja vieleicht einlasern oder ?



Oder strahlen....


----------



## drinkandbike (6. April 2009)

@[email protected]

schönes Bike...aber die wirkliche Schönheit entwickelt meiner Meinung nach ein Bike in seiner natürlichen Umwelt...also darf es verdammt nochmal auch Dreck am Rahmen haben!!! Soll doch nicht alles für die Gallerie sein! Bitte fahren und es quälen bis aus den Chris King Naben Dampf raus quillt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (6. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> schönes Bike...aber die wirkliche Schönheit entwickelt meiner Meinung nach ein Bike in seiner natürlichen Umwelt...also darf es verdammt nochmal auch Dreck am Rahmen haben!!! Soll doch nicht alles für die Gallerie sein! Bitte fahren und es quälen bis aus den Chris King Naben Dampf raus quillt!


----------



## nebeljäger (6. April 2009)

morgen wolln wirs dreckig sehen....


----------



## oldman (6. April 2009)

ungefähr so gehört das, dann darf es die bezeichnung mountain bike tragen, gelle 








das cinco hat sich nicht grossartig dagegen gewehrt, es hat ihm gefallen.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> schönes Bike...aber die wirkliche Schönheit entwickelt meiner Meinung nach ein Bike in seiner natürlichen Umwelt...also darf es verdammt nochmal auch Dreck am Rahmen haben!!! Soll doch nicht alles für die Gallerie sein! Bitte fahren und es quälen bis aus den Chris King Naben Dampf raus quillt!



word! 



oldman schrieb:


> ungefähr so gehört das, dann darf es die bezeichnung mountain bike tragen, gelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da geht aber schon noch was...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> da geht aber schon noch was...



kommt eh schon das Rost aus den Lagern raus...agressive Pampe in oldman country


----------



## oldman (7. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> kommt eh schon das Rost aus den Lagern raus...agressive Pampe in oldman country



Rost? wohl eher ein sueffiges Fett-Schlammgemisch... ist doch wurscht, Lager sind Verschleissteile. Solange die nicht ausschlagen oder komische Geraeusche machen, ist mir das sowas von egal. habe das Bike seit Fruehjahr 2008, selber aufgebaut, nie geputzt - achja, einmal mit dem Schlauch abgespritzt, weil ich keine 5 Kilo Schmodder im Auto haben wollte. 

So ungefaehr sehen bei mir eigentlich alle Bikes aus, bis auf das Xizang meiner werten Gattin, weil die eh nur bei +20° und Sonnenschein faehrt, da kann man die Fuhre ja mit dem Staubwedel putzen.

gebe zu, habe kurz nach dem Aufbau auch ne Speicherkarte vollgeknipst, damit ich spaeter immer nachschauen kann wie es unter der Dreckschicht aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

zuviel putzen kann die Lebendauer ihres Bikes verkürzen....

geht mir mit meinem MTB auch so....


----------



## drinkandbike (7. April 2009)

ich habs gewusst - ihr seid dirty, dirty


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich habs gewusst - ihr seid dirty, dirty





obwohl ich ja noch ans gute im mountainbiker glaube, glaub ich doch nich wirklich, dass das Sewanee mal richtig dreckig wird...
staub vom feldweg, wie beim xizang von oldmans holder ganz vielleicht...aber keine ordentlich matschepampe


----------



## oldman (7. April 2009)

back on topic, also Bilder!

schön kann ich auch ein bissl


----------



## drinkandbike (7. April 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! 

auch sehr schön! Warum habe ich jemals mein moots rigor verkauft??? Ach ja und meinen king Ti auch ???


----------



## aka (7. April 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ungefähr so gehört das, dann darf es die bezeichnung mountain bike tragen, gelle
> ...



Was sind denn das fuer komische Spuren rund um die Huelse am Sitzrohr? Gehoert das wirklich so?
Der Rand dieser Schweissnaht sah auf den ersten, fluechtigen Blick nach Riss aus. Gehoert wohl so.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2009)

nicht ganz verschliffene schweißnähte, würd ich behaupten..

p.s. titan hab ich auch


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

zwar nur ein Roadie...aber selbst das wird irgendwann mal dreckig:


----------



## oldman (7. April 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Was sind denn das fuer komische Spuren rund um die Huelse am Sitzrohr? Gehoert das wirklich so?



keine panik, das ist die "aussenkante" der wunderschönen schweissnaht, sieht in "gerade eben den ersten kilometer gefahren" so aus:


----------



## cluso (7. April 2009)

@Nebeljäger

Poste das Bild mal im TF. Da krieg´s en Herzanfall.

@Oldman

Bitte gib uns mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. April 2009)

so viel mein hirn mir sendet hat oldman sein fully noch nie ganz gezeigt
 genialer sadist der kerl


----------



## Defiant32 (7. April 2009)

oeps,..road


----------



## Don Trailo (7. April 2009)

road.........


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. April 2009)

...wenigstens vermittelt(e) das Foto etwas Strand-Feeling.  *vamos a la playa*nur die Schnellen habens gesehen


----------



## botti (7. April 2009)

Mein Gott iiiiiiihhhhgitt!

Botti


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

nach so vielen schönen Fotos und blöden Fragen die ich hier schon gepostet habe, hab ich doch mal ein Roadie gut......oder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: bin vor geraumer Zeit aus dem Tf ausgetreten....aus Selbstschutz


----------



## jörgl (7. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> PS: bin vor geraumer Zeit aus dem Tf ausgetreten....aus Selbstschutz



Zweigelt, schade.......

Dein Serotta war dort eine echte Bereicherung.....


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

danke, freut mich das ich bei einigen Usern Spuren hinterlassen konnte!

aber Schluss mit dem gesülze, her mit den Fotos:


----------



## hardflipper (7. April 2009)

Geil!

Ist das ein AM Hardtail? Die Details sagen mir schon mal zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (7. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> danke, freut mich das ich bei einigen Usern Spuren hinterlassen konnte!
> 
> aber Schluss mit dem gesülze, her mit den Fotos:



Spannend.

Mehr davon. Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

mehr infos hier....

wenn du spanisch kannst

http://www.foromtb.com/f9/rincon-ti-la-locura-padre-ti-forever-56507-569.html


----------



## GlanDas (7. April 2009)

Für was sind die Löcher in der Kettenstrebe?
Ich hoffe da kommt noch was rein das die Kabelbinder auf Foto 1 ersetzt!


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

..sowas z.B.:


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

kleiner dazwischenstreuer....

die hatten wohl auch ein Ti Treffen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ..sowas z.B.:



Wo bekommt man denn solche Dinger bzw. "Kabelhalter" her?!  *Bezugsquelle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Hope, wo sonst 
Die Leitungsführungen gibt es in den üblichen Farben.

Schau mal bei Bike Components, Discount, Hibike, o.ä. im Online Shop. Müssten die eigentlich haben.


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn solche Dinger bzw. "Kabelhalter" her?!  *Bezugsquelle*



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2492


----------



## homrich (8. April 2009)

Ich habe während des Winters ein paar Modifizierungen an meinem Gefährt vorgenommen, hier insbesondere ein neuer LRS. Da ich nicht noch zusätzlich Farbe hineinbringen wollte, habe ich mich für CK "pewter" entschieden. Das sieht dann so aus:


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

geile "Farbe"...

zeig doch bitte mal das Gesamtwerk.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ..sowas z.B.:



gehört das da richtig so? yeti logo über dem dean schriftzug? 
sind doch beides 'nur' rahmenbauer. aus komponententechnischen gründen dürfte der yeti bapper ja nicht drauf sein.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Ähm, hüstel...
Colorado Flagge... 
Dean hat den Firmensitz in Boulder, Colorado.

Hat mit Yeti nichts zu tun ausser, daß die auch mal in Durango, Colorado gebrutzelt haben.
Das Yeti Logo ist und bleibt das Zottelviech.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. April 2009)

mist
die flagge/logo/sonstwas hab ich bis jetz immer nur mit yeti in verbindung gebracht...


----------



## Fezzä__ (8. April 2009)

War gestern mal etwas in der Höhe, überm Rhein....





Änderungen zum letzten mal: Kassette Dura-Ace 11-21 (heute wieder zurückgewechselt auf XTR 11-34)

und Vorbau negativ, jetzt ist die Sitzposition schon besser 

Ich hoffe, nicht zu sehr gespammt zu haben.... Danke für Eure Anerkennung


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mist
> die flagge/logo/sonstwas hab ich bis jetz immer nur mit yeti in verbindung gebracht...



Die haben's ja auch bekannt gemacht


----------



## aggressor2 (8. April 2009)

puhh....glück gehabt

@Fezzä: das lange schaltwerk mit den winzigen ritzeln sieht witzig aus
wars dir zu hart? oder warum hast du wieder gewechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

@fezza

wundert mich am Triesnerberg nicht das du zurückwechselst


----------



## Fezzä__ (8. April 2009)

ja, dachte eigentlich, dass meine 90 Kg genug Druck aufs Pedal bringen, aber 10 Jahre ohne Ausdauertraining und fast 20 Kg Gewichtszunahme gehen anscheinend nicht spurlos an einem vorbei  da nützt ein Kämpferherz auch nicht mehr viel  aber der Ehrgeiz wurde gewecht!


----------



## schmelz (8. April 2009)

@nebeljäger: das "Gesamtwerk"


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Bis auf die Race Face Stütze ein schönes Bike. Schnörkellos


----------



## RealNBK (8. April 2009)

sehr eleganter rahmen. Was mich aber wundert ist warum das Steuerrohr nach unten so weit übersteht? Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## homrich (8. April 2009)

@realNBK: Das hängt damit zusammen, dass ich eine Rahmengröße von 21" benötige (bei 1,93 m Körpergröße) und Crisp meine Geometrievorgaben umsetzen musste.
Hier noch Bilder aus anderem Blickwinkel


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2009)

homrich schrieb:


> @realNBK: Das hängt damit zusammen, dass ich eine Rahmengröße von 21" benötige (bei 1,93 m Körpergröße) und Crisp meine Geometrievorgaben umsetzen musste.
> Hier noch Bilder aus anderem Blickwinkel



und das ist genau richtig so
 denn bei den gabeln heutzutage . müsste man sonst bei diesen porpotionen das unterrohr krümmen und das ist ja nur hässlich, aniway schönes teil aus der toscana


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. April 2009)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. April 2009)

Ich würd noch die passende Thomson Stütze dranschrauben... Wenn man schon mal einen Thomson Vorbau sieht neben der ganzen Syntace-Flut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Genau, passt besser. Ausserdem sind die Thomson auch schöner, sowohl Vorbau, als auch Stütze


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ....Was mich aber wundert ist warum das Steuerrohr nach unten so weit übersteht? Ist das so gewollt?



damit erspart sich Meister Crisp einen Hammerschlag um die hochverehrte "Lynskey Delle" zu produzieren....

sehr schönes Crisp!


----------



## hardflipper (8. April 2009)

Wie ist den die Komunikation mit dem Herrn Crisp?

Ich hab letzte Woche mal agnefragt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2009)

ich finde des Bike auch schön.  

Nur schade, dass es so kleine Räder hat.


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

muss mal kurz dazwischenplärren:

ich soll euch allen einen schönen Gruß von einem titanvernarrten Spanier "marinito" aus dem Foro MTB ausrichten.   

Er ist ein absoluter Fan dieses und dem "Population in Willisau" Threads....
guten GEschmack haben sie die Spanier

soviel zu Völkerverbindung....

dieses aussergewöhnliche Bike ist sein Eigen:






[/IMG]


----------



## zingel (8. April 2009)

na dann sag ihm mal nen Gruss aus Willisau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> na dann sag ihm mal nen Gruss aus Willisau!



die Metropole Willisau!

ich machs er freut sich sicher!


----------



## nexx (8. April 2009)

Für die Unwissenden und Unerfahrenen: Um was genau handelt es sich bei diesem aussergewöhnlichen Bike? Schick aussehen tuts schonmal!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2009)

hola e bienvenido "marinito"


----------



## homrich (9. April 2009)

@Don: Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!
@Jesus-Freak: Die RF-Stütze ist ne Übergangslösung. Sie wird durch eine Thomson-Stütze ersetzt.
@hardflipper: Die Kommunikation mit Darren Crisp klappt sehr gut. In der Regel beantwortet er Anfragen über das Wochenende, da er die Woche über ja schöne Rahmen bauen muss.


----------



## nebeljäger (9. April 2009)

nexx schrieb:


> Für die Unwissenden und Unerfahrenen: Um was genau handelt es sich bei diesem aussergewöhnlichen Bike? Schick aussehen tuts schonmal!



es handelt sich hier um ein "spanisches" AMARO, der in Asien ganz beachtenswerte Rahmen nach seinen Vorgaben brutzeln lässt und dabei auf viele Kundenwünsche eingeht(siehe obigen elevated Chainstay Rahmen), ein sehr netter Typ nebenbei.

Such hier mal nach Amaro und du findest weitere...


----------



## nebeljäger (10. April 2009)

nebeljäger mal wieder als crossposter...

natürlich von unseren spanischen Freunden:

Padre Don wirds freuen






[/IMG]


----------



## shutupandride (10. April 2009)

bin ich besoffen, oder ist beim titus die tretlagermitte höher als die nabenmitte des hinterrads? da ist wohl die gabel zu lang, was...


----------



## nebeljäger (10. April 2009)

...kannst weitersaufen.....gehört anscheinend so, und passt optisch erst wenn man draufsitz...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. April 2009)

ist eben ein trailbike  der nachfolger des motolite
da passt gabel mit 140mmm genau..... und trotz allem würde ich hier ne ausnahme machen und das bauxit wählen....


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2009)

aha.
für mich sieht das trailbike mehr wie ein pferd aus, als wie ein fahrrad.
bei solchen rädern hilft nur saufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (11. April 2009)

Ich kann mich an dem Zeug irgendwie nicht sattsehen......

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325168]
	
[/URL]





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325173]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2009)

Schöne Details!


----------



## Nishiki-Ritchey (12. April 2009)

Ritchey Rahmen


----------



## zingel (12. April 2009)

halt doch mal nen Magneten an den "Titan" Rahmen...


----------



## hardflipper (12. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> halt doch mal nen Magneten an den "Titan" Rahmen...



1.4301er Edelstahl ist auch nicht magnetisch


----------



## Nishiki-Ritchey (12. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> halt doch mal nen Magneten an den "Titan" Rahmen...



sorry! ist kein titan rahmen


----------



## hardflipper (12. April 2009)

Falsches Forum


----------



## Nishiki-Ritchey (12. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Falsches Forum



auch gemerkt! man sieht sich


----------



## MANIA (12. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (12. April 2009)

...Campa Ultratorque 10fach...der kettenblattdicke nach zu schließen...

bitte mehr vom Rest


----------



## MANIA (13. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...Campa Ultratorque 10fach...der kettenblattdicke nach zu schließen...
> 
> bitte mehr vom Rest



*RICHTIG! * 






Mehr Fotos sind in meinem Fotoalbum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/116271


----------



## hoeckle (13. April 2009)

hier mal bilder vom vorläufigen aufbau. wurde mit dem zusammengesteckt, was von anderen so übrig war.
*keine kommentare zu den flats, die bleiben nicht!!! *(zumindest nicht die...)


----------



## Don Trailo (13. April 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ferri
 nice thing
 aber warum die roten naben und gabel...?? rote decals ordern
 e supito ehhh


----------



## hardflipper (13. April 2009)

Vorbau richtig rum drauf machen und dafür einen Flatbar montieren! Ist ja fürchterlich so...

Ansonsten macht man mit einem Serotta nix verkehrt


----------



## theofil11 (13. April 2009)

Endlich fertig, na ja die Züge kürzen und die VR Bremse komplett montieren muss noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (13. April 2009)

Die Gabel ist jetzt nicht so meins aber trotzdem tons of respect! 

Das grüne Schaltwerk könnte ich auch brauchen. :träum:


----------



## theofil11 (13. April 2009)

Die Gabel ist sehr extravagant, ja...
aber ich wollt mal schauen wie´s aussieht, zur Not hab ich ja noch ne evo pro von pace...


----------



## IF006TD517 (13. April 2009)

...serotta... hmmmm *träum*

und diese Paulinkas sind immer wieder eine augenweide als bremse... vor allem die gehen auch saugut...

RESPEKT ! 

(mir taugt nur das billet precision schaltwerk nicht - paul ersatz?)


----------



## hardflipper (13. April 2009)

Mit der Pace wärs der Hit!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (13. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mit der Pace wärs der Hit!!!



*ja!!!!!!*


----------



## hoeckle (13. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ferri
> nice thing
> aber warum die roten naben und gabel...?? rote decals ordern
> e supito ehhh


 

danke!

wie gesagt, bilder sollten eigentlich erst kommen, wenn die fox, samt passendem laufradsatz da ist... dann wird aus rot blau. und bevor ich jetzt warten muss fahr ichs lieber.






p.s. ich mag keine flatbars!


----------



## zingel (13. April 2009)

nimmst du's mit zum Treffen? ...es wär nicht das einzige.


----------



## shutupandride (13. April 2009)

serotta, my love!
... alleine die ausfaller vom cht sind schon ein traum.


----------



## cluso (13. April 2009)

Das Serotta mit der Look könntest du schön verpacken und mir schicken.

Sehr extravagant, obwohl mir die bunten Teile fast ein wenig zu viel des Guten sind.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## hoeckle (15. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> nimmst du's mit zum Treffen? ...es wär nicht das einzige.


 

hi steph, meinst du mich - wenn ja , dann ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2009)

"Your Order Has Shipped"  Kann sich bis zum nächsten Beitrag meinerseits nur noch um Wochen handelt. Das Paket macht ja einen "kleinen" Umweg über Florida. Mein Dank gebührt dem Don 

Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (15. April 2009)

you welcome


----------



## zingel (15. April 2009)

durfte heute bei einem Cinco das Federelement wechseln...


----------



## el saltamontes (15. April 2009)

jaja, der sherwood kanns schon so richtig 

na, im ernst - starkes stück!!!

mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen, dass mir der hope vorbau nicht mehr so zusagt... hab zwar selber einen, aber irgendwie find ich den jetzt zu klobig - tendiere jetzt mehr richtung silberner thomson oder use


----------



## hardflipper (15. April 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> jaja, der sherwood kanns schon so richtig
> 
> na, im ernst - starkes stück!!!
> 
> mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen, dass mir der hope vorbau nicht mehr so zusagt... hab zwar selber einen, aber irgendwie find ich den jetzt zu klobig - tendiere jetzt mehr richtung silberner thomson oder use



Der Use ist der schönste Vorbau wo gibt! Und die Inselbewohner haben den 25,4er eingestellt   

An´s Cinco müsst ein güldener King Steuersatz damit´s zu den Naben passt.

Sind das CX Ray Speichen? Bin am überlegen ob für meine grünen King Naben silberne CX sein müssen.


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2009)

darf auch ein Alphaltschneider mit rein *liebfrag*

dann war das nur ein Appetithappen 

coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (16. April 2009)

mtb only here


----------



## oldman (16. April 2009)

hier mal ein Ganzkoerperbild meines Cinco. Zwischenzeitlich hat sich eine Moots Stütze gefunden, deweiteren graue Bremsleitungen und ein Titanvorbau. Achja, extrem verdreckt ist die Fuhre auch... das hier ist ein Bild von der allerersten Ausfahrt.
Derzeit wiegt die Fuhre inkl Pedale 12.5kg, also imho noch durchaus akzeptabel.







und hier im letzten Drittel einer grossen Rotwandrunde (Schliersee), ein Bildchen fuer die Romantiker unter Euch


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Derzeit wiegt die Fuhre inkl Pedale 12.5kg, also imho noch durchaus akzeptabel.



Respekt.  *gutes Alpingelände-"Kampfgewicht"  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. April 2009)

jeb 12500gramm finde das vollkommen i.o
 ist ja nicht ne racemaschine 
*es sowieso sehr schön!*


----------



## zingel (16. April 2009)

das andere wiegt knapp 11kg ...wird aber auch von einer 65kg-Person gefahren (also nicht von mir)


----------



## oldman (16. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> das andere wiegt knapp 11kg ...wird aber auch von einer 65kg-Person gefahren (also nicht von mir)



d.h. wahrscheinlich: kleine Rahmengrösse, LRS um 1600g, Reifen leicht, dann der Sattel und die leichte Forke.
Räschpeckt...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. April 2009)

es geht auch leichter....
 hatte mal ne 10kg maschine in der hand
 aber eben, das mädel war magersüchtig... nicht nur das bike
 das eriksen/ventana mit ti hinterbau wiegt auch 2.9kg 
für125mm finde ich das ein prima wert mein titus ist zwar leichter hat aber auch weniger hub


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2009)

Dann schaut Euch doch mal die Leichtbauer an, was die so bei einem AM-Plastikgeröhr an Kilo und Gramm rausholen ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368868

bzw. lest und staunt:



bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> zusammengefasst mal die reinen Fakten zur Frage, wer das leichteste Genius baut...
> 
> alter sack sagt 9,499 und Waage sagt im Schnitt 9,52 g.
> hawkpower sagt 8,808 und Waage sagt 8,925 g.
> ...



Na, darf's nun vllt. etwas "Plastik", äh, Kohlenstoff, äh, Carbon sein?! *agent provocateur * 

Ach was, bleibt mal bei langlebigen, klassischen, haltbaren und vor allem wunderschönen Rahmenmaterialien wie Titan. In diesem Sinn ... an alle im schönsten IBC Forumsthread.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. April 2009)

ach geh weg mit dem leichtbaukack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2009)

Guten Morgen,

mein Kollege bat mich gestern, für Übungszwecke als Fotomodel zur Verfügung zu stehen.

Da er noch in den Anfängen der Fotografie steckt, mußte er natürlich auch mein Rad auf digitales Celluloid bannen, was ich in den vergangenen Monaten nie geschafft habe.

Anbei die Bilder, gemischt mit ein paar Anwendungsbeispielen

Sicherlich noch ausbaufähig, allerdings gefallen sie mir ganz gut.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## zingel (19. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>



das sieht geil aus!


----------



## cluso (19. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>





zingel schrieb:


> das sieht geil aus!



Die 2 gefallen mir besser.


----------



## shutupandride (19. April 2009)

ohne zweifel schöne table-tops und guter style.
ohne zwiefel auch ein schönes rad.
ob allerdings die reba (100mm?) von der einbauhöhe her zu einem 95er timax passt???


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ohne zweifel schöne table-tops und guter style.
> ohne zwiefel auch ein schönes rad.
> ob allerdings die reba (100mm?) von der einbauhöhe her zu einem 95er timax passt???



Hi,

zunächst mal vielen Dank. Ist das erste Mal, daß ich mich auf Bildern im Sprung sehe. Ich war selbst überrascht über die Höhe und die Ausführung.

Die Reba ist auf 85 getravelt, vorher hatte ich 100, daß ging allerdings wirklich nicht. Mit 85 ist sie akzeptabel. Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile durch viele alte Rahmen an das Fahren mit 80 mm gewöhnt, so daß es mir ausreichend spritzig erscheint.

Woher weißt Du, daß es ein 95er ist? Ich hatte immer was mit 98 bzw. 99 in Erinnerung. Der Rahmen ist gebraucht gekauft worden, somit kann ich es nicht rekonstruieren. Hatte ursprünglich rote Logos und diesen komischen Timax-Schriftzug.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Don Trailo (19. April 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ob allerdings die reba (100mm?) von der einbauhöhe her zu einem 95er timax passt???



 e come no.... scherz beiseite die baut zu hoch....


----------



## Ti-Max (19. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> e come no.... scherz beiseite die baut zu hoch....



Nein, tut mir leid, ist definitiv 85 mm. Effektiver Federweg rund 80 mm. Liegt an der Perspektive, da das Rad auf den ersten zwei Bildern leicht von unten fotografiert ist.

Schau mal auf das Bild in schwarzweiß. Da ist die Gabel logischerweise ausgefedert.

Übrigens, der Fahrer hat 100 kg, sieht man ja auch nicht

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## aggressor2 (19. April 2009)

unfahrbar scheints aber nicht zu sein


----------



## shutupandride (19. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> unfahrbar scheints aber nicht zu sein



na klar kannst du das rad trotzdem so fahren. du kannst auch eine 140mm gabel einbauen, die geometrie verändert sich durch einen falschen federweg aber einfach. meiner erfahrung nach wird das fahrverhalten mit zu langer gabel immer träger, das (effektive) oberrohr wird länger, das tretlager kommt höher, ... blablabla. spass machen tut das ab einem gewissen grad nicht mehr, mir jedenfalls nicht. serottas sind zb immer sehr wendig ausgelegt, ich habe es mir nicht getraut, in mein 95er timax eine reba einzubauen.

@timax: hatte den rahmen selbst, genau dieses modell. erkennbar ist das an den ausfallenden, an der sattelklemme und am fehlenden zuganschlag für die hintere bremse (ab 96 zuganschlag hinten für v brakes). übrigens bin ich einigermaßen neidisch auf deine wahl, dem timax eine 85er reba zu spendieren, hätte ich doch auch drauf kommen können?! leider ist es jetzt in holland....
cheers!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


>



Schöne Fotos (mit Action erst Recht  ).  *btw: Dein Freund fährt bestimmt gt zaskar, stimmt's?!  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (20. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> mein Kollege bat mich gestern, für Übungszwecke als Fotomodel zur Verfügung zu stehen.
> 
> ...



mies -
es ist gar kein Absprung zu sehen  -
haste du den halben TableTop aus dem BunnyHop geruppt  ?

vg


----------



## Ti-Max (20. April 2009)

> @timax: hatte den rahmen selbst, genau dieses modell. erkennbar ist das an den ausfallenden, an der sattelklemme und am fehlenden zuganschlag für die hintere bremse (ab 96 zuganschlag hinten für v brakes). übrigens bin ich einigermaßen neidisch auf deine wahl, dem timax eine 85er reba zu spendieren, hätte ich doch auch drauf kommen können?! leider ist es jetzt in holland....
> cheers!



Moin,

danke für die Info, so genau war mir das Baujahr nicht bekannt. Dein Rad ist aber in guten Händen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ging ja wohl nach Amsterdam an einen Sammler.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (20. April 2009)

> *btw: Dein Freund fährt bestimmt gt zaskar, stimmt's?!  *



Moin,

der fuhr A6, zumindest bis zum Parkplatz. Wie kommst Du auf GT, oder blick ich den Witz jetzt nicht?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (20. April 2009)

> mies -
> es ist gar kein Absprung zu sehen  -
> haste du den halben TableTop aus dem BunnyHop geruppt  ?
> 
> vg



Moin,

von einem richtigen Sprunghügel kann man nicht sprechen, ist eher eine leichte Bodenwelle. Die Spuren auf dem Boden zeigen es aber ungefähr. Deshalb war ich selbst über die Höhe erstaunt. Ich nehme solche Bodenwellen aber immer gerne mit. Kostet aber schon Kraft, um vom Boden wegzukommen. Also schon eine Art BunnyHop mit leichter Unterstützung.






Gruß Thorsten


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf GT, oder blick ich den Witz jetzt nicht?
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



@TiMax
War nur ne Vermutung, da in den Fotobezeichnungen " tgzaskar " auftauchte. Z.B. http://tgzaskar.privat.t-online.de/s/timax.jpg usw. *egal*

Jedenfalls ein sehr schickes Bike und superschöne Fotos.


----------



## RealNBK (20. April 2009)

ich kann mich allerdings nicht mit der Bremsenkombi anfreunden. Vielleicht findest du ja noch ne passende Reba mit Cantisockeln. Ansonsten nicht übel das Rad..


----------



## aggressor2 (20. April 2009)

Die Reba hat doch Cantisockel. Dürfte also gewollt sein.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. April 2009)

Find das o.k. , denn die Bremshebel sehen zumindest ähnlich aus. Würde mich interessieren, wie es sich so mit derr Bremskombi fährt ähm bremst. Unterschiedlicher Druckpunkt o.ä.?!


----------



## hoeckle (20. April 2009)

habe fertig... ein sehr schönes beispiel dafür, daß man nicht unsummen ausgeben muss, wenn man was feines fahren möchte. eine sehr liebe freundin von mir, hatte sich auf gemeinsamen touren in mein merlin verguckt. als ich dann endlich meinen, in einer nummer größer gefunden habe, wurde das vorkaufsrecht auch sofort in anspruch genommen. doch wie jetzt aufbauen? fahrradtechnisch hat sie sich im vorjahr schon sehr weit bei ihrem liteville aus dem fenster gelehnt und bedingt durch job- und ortswechsel, war das budget sehr begrenzt. kurbel, kette, kassette, lrs, reifen, sattelstütze, steuersatz und vorbau waren da und wurden entweder zum geburtstag geschenkt oder sehr freundschaftlich verrechnet. bremsen samt hebel, lenker, schaltwerk und schalter sowie die gabel mussten zugekauft werden. letztere, bei ebay gekauft, stammt lustigerweise aus meinem merlin, daß ich aus dem forum habe....

wenn sie nächstes we wieder in ibk ist werden noch kleinigkeiten angepasst und sie muss sich noch sattel und pedale besorgen, die sind jetzt nur platzhalter.

achja, das budget ist deutlich unter 1k  geblieben und sie hat es jetzt selber in der hand, daß ein oder andere hübscher zu gestalten....




























*p.s. jaaaaa, groß/groß ist bähhh.....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (20. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Gabel ist ne Reba mit Cantisockel, da ich vorher aufgrund des Alters des Rahmens auch bisher vorne V-Brakes gefahren bin.

Habe dann umgerüstet auf Avid BB7 vorne mit einer 160er Scheibe, Hebel sind Avid SL, da mechanische Scheibenbremse und hinten Single Digit Ultimate mit Carbonbooster.

Der Druckpunkt ist nahezu identisch, da er am Hebel justiert werden kann.

Grund für die Umrüstung war a) daß eine Scheibenbremse vorne von der Bremsleistung her absolut Sinn macht und b) daß es in Zukunft kaum noch Gabeln mit Cantisockeln geben wird. Somit ist sichergestellt, daß ich das Rad mit einer aktuellen Gabel noch lange fahren kann.

Im Übrigen wird mein neues Rad (Nicolai Argon CC) auch mit BB7 gefahren werden, da ich hydraulische Systeme nicht mag und mit der BB7 seit 5 Monaten extrem zufrieden bin. Schleift nicht, mit 160er Scheibe schon heftige Bremspower, simpel einzustellen, wartungsfrei, da geschlossenes Zugsystem.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (20. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @TiMax
> War nur ne Vermutung, da in den Fotobezeichnungen " tgzaskar " auftauchte. Z.B. http://tgzaskar.privat.t-online.de/s/timax.jpg usw. *egal*
> 
> Jedenfalls ein sehr schickes Bike und superschöne Fotos.



Danke,

in der Tat bin ich mal Zaskar gefahren, daher auch dieser Name, den ich bisher nicht geändert habe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hardflipper (20. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> *p.s. jaaaaa, groß/groß ist bähhh.....*



Groß/Groß stört mich hier nicht! Viel schlimmer ist, dass die Kette zu lang ist! 2 Glieder kann man bestimmt noch rausnehmen, ohne dass das Schaltwerk bei g/g davonfliegt?!

Nebenbeibemerkt ist Groß/Groß der Gang mit dem besten Wirkungsgrad! Deswegen bringt SRAM mit der XX auch 2-Fach für´s gemeine Volk...


----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke für die Info, so genau war mir das Baujahr nicht bekannt. Dein Rad ist aber in guten Händen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ging ja wohl nach Amsterdam an einen Sammler.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Jawohl, mein Rad ist in sehr guten Händen in Amsterdam bei einem absoluten Spinner angelangt. Denke nicht, dass es nochmal für Table Tops herhalten muss.
Prost.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. April 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Gabel ist ne Reba mit Cantisockel, da ich vorher aufgrund des Alters des Rahmens auch bisher vorne V-Brakes gefahren bin.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Die Bremsenkonfiguration werde ich demnächst irgendwo sicher so oder ähnlich übernehmen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> habe fertig... ein sehr schönes beispiel dafür, daß man nicht unsummen ausgeben muss, wenn man was feines fahren möchte.



Das relative-"low budget"-unter1K-Projekt finde ich gut, weil stimmig. Allerdings würde ich die recht schweren und rollwiderständigen  Reifen ganz, ganz schnell gegen was leichteres, leichtlaufenderes (wie z.B. Rocket Ron oder Conti Race King) tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (21. April 2009)

warum immer Contiiii und Schwalbeee......

könnte doch sein das die "unüblichen" Reifen schlechter rollen weil sie kaum bei Tests erscheinen.....

könnt doch sein oder?


----------



## hoeckle (21. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das relative-"low budget"-unter1K-Projekt finde ich gut, weil stimmig. Allerdings würde ich die recht schweren und rollwiderständigen  Reifen ganz, ganz schnell gegen was leichteres, leichtlaufenderes (wie z.B. Rocket Ron oder Conti Race King) tauschen.


 
danke! 

da waren erst auch andere drauf, die dann aber für mein sub 8 kilo xizangprojekt benötigt wurden und die waren halt noch in der reifenkiste. 

reifen soll sie sich bitte dann selber aussuchen - und so wie ich das sehe werden es maxxis fly weight´s


----------



## nebeljäger (21. April 2009)

hauptsache Maxxis

meine....heute angekommen.... sorry für den Bildspam aber ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## drinkandbike (21. April 2009)

@nebeljä[email protected] 

und wenns ein tune king kong Laufradsatz ist (wenn ich es richtig sehe??) freu dich auch auf das baldige Knacken deiner Kong Nabe


----------



## zingel (21. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...eine sehr liebe freundin von mir, hatte sich auf gemeinsamen touren in mein merlin verguckt.



...dann kriegt mein Merlin am Treffen Verstärkung?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (21. April 2009)

So ... dann will ich meins hier auch mal rein stellen.


----------



## tho.mas (21. April 2009)

Ich fürchte, deine Sitzposition wirst Du erklären müssen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. April 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> eine Sitzposition wirst Du erklären müssen...



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund... 

Die Kombination aus RockShox Revelation und Schwalbe Kojak erscheint mir ebenfalls ungewöhnlich.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (21. April 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, deine Sitzposition wirst Du erklären müssen...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



öhm ... das letzte Bild gesehen und verarbeitet? 

falls nicht, wird es hier vll. etwas klarer: LINK1 oder LINK2


----------



## hoeckle (21. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ...dann kriegt mein Merlin am Treffen Verstärkung?


 

sagen wir mal so, da der rahmen letztes jahr schon dabei war und SIE bestimmt nicht mitkommt, würde ich flo mein´s zur verfügung stellen, damit a) deines sich nicht alleine fühlt und b) flo seinen rosthaufen in spe nicht wieder als ersten dominostein missbraucht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (21. April 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus RockShox Revelation und Schwalbe Kojak erscheint mir ebenfalls ungewöhnlich.



Meinst du die Reba?


----------



## jörgl (21. April 2009)

Was soll er erklären? Als ob wir nachempfinden können, wie es ist, mit einem Bein zu pedalieren. Finde das bewundernswert und mal nicht alltäglich.


----------



## jörgl (21. April 2009)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/240036]
	
[/URL]

Wenn ich mir das Bild so betrachte, fällt mir irgendwie nur das Wort 'Cool' ein. Das Foto mit den geschulterten Krücken hat etwas unheimlich lässiges an sich.
Ich hoffe Thomas, Du verstehst, wie ich das meine. Ich möchte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, daß ich mich dabei lustig mache. Ich bewundere das zu tiefst und finde das 'vorbildlich'


----------



## lens83 (21. April 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund...
> 
> Die Kombination aus RockShox Revelation und Schwalbe Kojak erscheint mir ebenfalls ungewöhnlich.



wohl eher eine reba!


----------



## hoeckle (21. April 2009)

herrjee.... nicht wirklich wahrgenommen!

respekt! die feder musst du also bei jedem tritt wieder vorspannen! wielange hast du für+s austüfteln der federrate gebraucht?


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> herrjee.... nicht wirklich wahrgenommen!



So geht es mir auch. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung! Zudem möchte ich Thomas natürlich meine Hochachtung aussprechen. Das ist wirklich - wie jörgl schon ganz richtig sagte - sehr beeindruckend.

P.S. Gegen den anderen Lapsus verblasst mein Gabel-Verschreiber natürlich vollkommen. Dennoch möchte ich gerne zugeben, dass Ihr recht habt. Ich meinte natürlich "Reba" und nicht "Revelation"...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (21. April 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> herrjee.... nicht wirklich wahrgenommen!
> 
> respekt! die feder musst du also bei jedem tritt wieder vorspannen! wielange hast du für+s austüfteln der federrate gebraucht?



Das Teil gibts fertig als Umbausatz für 4-Kant-Kurbeln, die Modifikation für HT-II ist meine eigene Kreation. Die Federwirkung ist auch eher lasch, die zieht gerade mal den unbelasteten rechten Kurbelarm nach dem Ausklicken nach oben, so dass ich beim anschließenden losfahren immer wieder von oben treten kann, falls das Einklicken mal länger dauern sollte.

Beim Fahren bringt die Feder so gut wie nichts und es kostet somit auch kaum Kraft, sie zu "spannen". Theoretisch ginge es auch ohne die Feder, aber dann gibts zuweilen gefährliche Artistik an der Ampel.

Bloß mal so zum Vergleich: meine derzeitige Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mit dem Bike liegt bei 21 km/h bei mindestens 50 km am Tag. Und da ist zwar fast alles Asphalt und festgefahrene Waldwege, aber beileibe nicht alles flach, ein paar kurze & zumindest für mich deftige Steigungen gibts bei uns in Leipzig auch (z.b. am Markleeberger See).

@ jörgl ... kein Thema, ich sehe das genau so locker ... und Snowbiken kommt noch cooler ... --> Snowbike


----------



## jörgl (21. April 2009)

... und Snowbiken kommt noch cooler ... 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/317202]
	
[/URL]

 Wie geil! Dagegen bin ich ein lethargischer Sack


----------



## Carcassonne (21. April 2009)

Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, daß es genau diese Diskussion um die extreme Sattelstellung im Forum vor Jahren schon mal gab. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, ob sich damals auch um Thomas handelte. Wie den meisten ist mir Thomas als "Single (Leg) Speeder" auch erst nicht aufgefallen, aber dann sah ich die Sattelstellung -die kam mir bekannt vor- und habe noch mal hingeschaut...Zum Titanrad müssen jetzt aber noch passende Titankrücken her, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (21. April 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/240036]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Meine Bewunderung und mein Respekt gilt Dir.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (21. April 2009)

Hier mal noch ein paar mehr Bilder, um den vielen Text etwas auszugleichen, denn eigentlich wollte ich hier keine "Grundsatzdiskussion" anschieben, sondern nur mein Bike zeigen ... aber ihr lasst einem ja keine Chance 

... vll. sollte ich für alle Interessierten irgendwo mal einen eigenen Thread oder eine Website zu der ganzen Thematik erstellen ...


----------



## CSB (21. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht gelöst!.......Eigenkreation?


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. April 2009)

Ich bin so frei...



			
				[THM]ThomasS;5818900 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil gibts fertig als Umbausatz für 4-Kant-Kurbeln, die Modifikation für HT-II ist meine eigene Kreation. Die Federwirkung ist auch eher lasch, die zieht gerade mal den unbelasteten rechten Kurbelarm nach dem Ausklicken nach oben, so dass ich beim anschließenden losfahren immer wieder von oben treten kann, falls das Einklicken mal länger dauern sollte.
> 
> Beim Fahren bringt die Feder so gut wie nichts und es kostet somit auch kaum Kraft, sie zu "spannen". Theoretisch ginge es auch ohne die Feder, aber dann gibts zuweilen gefährliche Artistik an der Ampel.


----------



## hardflipper (21. April 2009)

Cool, jetzt sieht man auch mal eine XT und XTR Kurbel im Querschnitt. Ganz schön hohl, also die Krubel.


----------



## RealNBK (22. April 2009)

Was für ein Rohloffgriff ist das denn eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

wirklich sehr cool und für 8000 km brauche ich meistens eher 2 jahre


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (22. April 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Was für ein Rohloffgriff ist das denn eigentlich?



Das ist der Leichtbaugriff von Speedskater hier aus dem Forum ... hat er selbst entwickelt und stellt ihn jetzt in einer Kleinserie her ... jede Menge Bilder davon ...


----------



## tho.mas (22. April 2009)

[THM]ThomasS;5818653 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm ... das letzte Bild gesehen und verarbeitet?


Nein, hatte ich nicht, bzw. es war mir nicht aufgefallen, dafür aber jetzt um so mehr.  


Die Sattelstellung hatte mich interessiert, da ich lange Zeit nur hiermit 

 fahren konnte und daher an etwas ganz anderes Gedacht hatte. 



			
				[THM]ThomasS;5819216 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ihr lasst einem ja keine Chance


Ja, das ist der Forenzwang! 


> ... vll. sollte ich für alle Interessierten irgendwo mal einen eigenen Thread oder eine Website zu der ganzen Thematik erstellen ...


Auf jeden Fall! Das ist beeindruckend und mir war gar nicht klar, dass das möglich ist.

Schöne Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## nebeljäger (22. April 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> @nebeljä[email protected]
> 
> und wenns ein tune king kong Laufradsatz ist (wenn ich es richtig sehe??) freu dich auch auf das baldige Knacken deiner Kong Nabe



offtopic:

ich kenn die Knackprobleme schon länger als darüber in div. Foren diskutiert wird(RR).

Ich geb ihnen einfach eine Chanche, es knacken ja nicht alle. 
...wenn sie nicht funktionieren>Zauberwort Wandlunghab sie nicht ohne Grund bei meinem Händler gekauft.

Ontopic:
@THM thomasS

zieh den Hut vor dirtief beeindruckt!


----------



## Coffee (22. April 2009)

@ thomas  und hut ab

@ all, so jetzt darf ich auch 





lg coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (22. April 2009)

@coffe!sehr schön  gemacht
schlicht edel zeitlos


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. April 2009)

@coffee
 Wunderschön.


----------



## Carcassonne (22. April 2009)

Ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Super!


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. April 2009)

Absolut!


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. April 2009)

Klasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. April 2009)

@coffee

das du fahrräder bauen kannst, hat man ja schon am liteville gesehen.

sehr schön!


----------



## botti (22. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das relative-"low budget"-unter1K-Projekt finde ich gut, weil stimmig. Allerdings würde ich die recht schweren und rollwiderständigen  Reifen ganz, ganz schnell gegen was leichteres, leichtlaufenderes (wie z.B. Rocket Ron oder Conti Race King) tauschen.


 
So preiswert?
was hat denn der Rahmen gekostet?
LG
Botti


----------



## Don Trailo (22. April 2009)

botti schrieb:


> So preiswert?
> was hat denn der Rahmen gekostet?
> LG
> Botti



 das willst du sicher gar nicht wissen  und bei klassikern herrscht(ab und an) gewisse geheimhaltung


----------



## hardflipper (22. April 2009)

Das Kocmo ist ein Traum!!! 

Lediglich die Bremsscheiben sagen mir nicht zu...

Hey coffee, warst du schon mal beim Freundlichen King Dealer? 

Gruß


----------



## hoeckle (23. April 2009)

botti schrieb:


> So preiswert?
> was hat denn der Rahmen gekostet?
> LG
> Botti


 
der war relativ günstig. ich habe nur das weiterberechnet was ich für meinen gezahlt habe. und im vergleich zu anderen rahmen war das ein schnäppchen. 

genauer, die hälfte der projektierten obergrenze plus 10%....


----------



## versus (23. April 2009)

@coffee: funktional nicht so ganz meins, aber *wunderschön* und top fotografiert! mal wieder eine augenweide


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. April 2009)

@coffee...

ja - WOW ! 

titaniums next top model  ... die location ist ja cool gewählt! (geile wand)


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das Kocmo ist ein Traum!!!
> 
> Lediglich die Bremsscheiben sagen mir nicht zu...
> 
> ...



heute oder spätestens morgen 



IF006TD517 schrieb:


> @coffee...
> 
> ja - WOW !
> 
> titaniums next top model  ... die location ist ja cool gewählt! (geile wand)



Norma macht es möglich, deshalb auch der Dateiname des bildes  bin da gestern eher zufällig bei der probefahrt vorbeigedüst, zum glück hatte ich den großen Foto dabei 

coffee


----------



## shutupandride (23. April 2009)

COFFEE!!!
wann hast du die kocmo gabel bestellt? ich wollte vor 1,5 Jahren eine und von kocmo die nachricht erhalten, dass die nicht mehr produziert werden.
ach ja, geiles rad vor der norma. Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> COFFEE!!!
> wann hast du die kocmo gabel bestellt? ich wollte vor 1,5 Jahren eine und von kocmo die nachricht erhalten, dass die nicht mehr produziert werden.
> ach ja, geiles rad vor der norma. Respekt.



ja das kommt mir bekannt vor.....
 ev bieten sie die gabeln nur als rahmenset an.....


----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2009)

GoCycle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir durften gestern einen Kunden gaaanz glücklich machen....
> 
> ...


----------



## hardflipper (23. April 2009)

Seit wann schreibt der Jörg hier mit? Oder hast du das Bild aus einem anderen Thread?

Mit dem Rad (abgesehen vom LRS) könnte man mich auch glücklich machen


----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Seit wann schreibt der Jörg hier mit? Oder hast du das Bild aus einem anderen Thread?
> 
> Mit dem Rad (abgesehen vom LRS) könnte man mich auch glücklich machen



 habs im ibis forum gefunden


----------



## IF006TD517 (23. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad ... könnte man mich auch glücklich machen



najo - eher mit dem "alten" mojo mit handjob... 

aber die parts dran... geschmacksache...


----------



## hardflipper (23. April 2009)

Hab mir grade die weiteren Bilder angesehen... Die Bremsaufnahme und der Bereich "Ausfallende" ist nicht soooo schön geschweisst.

Die Hörnchen, den LRS und die Pedale bräuchte ich eher nicht, aber mit dem anderen Zeugs könnte ich gut leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hab mir grade die weiteren Bilder angesehen... Die Bremsaufnahme und der Bereich "Ausfallende" ist nicht soooo schön geschweisst.


 erinnert doch an was......


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> COFFEE!!!
> wann hast du die kocmo gabel bestellt? ich wollte vor 1,5 Jahren eine und von kocmo die nachricht erhalten, dass die nicht mehr produziert werden.



Ich habe die Gabel zum Rahmen vor 5 wochen bestellt ohne Probleme. Gabeln stehen auch in der Liste einzeln drin. Soll ich mal nachfragen?

lg coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> Ich habe die Gabel zum Rahmen vor 5 wochen bestellt ohne Probleme. Gabeln stehen auch in der Liste einzeln drin. Soll ich mal nachfragen?
> 
> lg coffee



 gerne ne offizielle äusserung wäre super
 noch ne frage zu deim teil
 welches finish hats nun??
 satin oder brushed


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gerne ne offizielle äusserung wäre super
> noch ne frage zu deim teil
> welches finish hats nun??
> satin oder brushed



finish ist satiniert

so und nun zu der Gabel:
*Es gibt die Gabeln auch einzeln in allen Varianten (disc oder canti usw)*

fakt ist das es mal vor ca 1,5 jahren einen großen Engpass/bzw lieferantenprobleme gab. Diese sind aber aus der Welt und es gibt wieder Gabeln einzeln 

lg coffee


----------



## ZeFlo (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ thomas  und hut ab
> 
> @ all, so jetzt darf ich auch
> 
> ...


 
ich find ja bilder zitieren sowas von mies ...




Coffee schrieb:


> brabbel blub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aber sowas von mieeeees 



Coffee schrieb:


> lg coffee


 
ich hasse dich. geiles photo, geiles rad ...
schöner geht nicht


----------



## jörgl (23. April 2009)

Coffee, ich finde das Rad spitze!! Lediglich ein Titanvorbau würde das ganze noch perfektionieren......


----------



## Jesus Freak (23. April 2009)

Titanvorbau.... 
war auch mein erster Gedanke. 
Allerdings finde ich die Grundfarben ungleichmäßig verteilt. Schwarze Kurbel, schwarzer Vorbau aber die Stütze ist Titan. So wie das Rad dasteht, würde eine schwarze Stütze rein farblich wesentlich besser passen. Über den Komfort einer Titanstütze braucht man hingegen nicht streiten. 
Es gibt doch orange tune Spanner oder? Den Farbtopfer hättest Du imho ein, zwei mal mehr aufgreifen können.


----------



## jörgl (23. April 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Titanvorbau....
> war auch mein erster Gedanke.
> Allerdings finde ich die Grundfarben ungleichmäßig verteilt. Schwarze Kurbel, schwarzer Vorbau aber die Stütze ist Titan. So wie das Rad dasteht, würde eine schwarze Stütze rein farblich wesentlich besser passen. Über den Komfort einer Titanstütze braucht man hingegen nicht streiten.



Ein Titanvorbau würde aus Werkstoff-Sicht die Gabel und die Stütze optimal ergänzen. Ist aber dann etwas kontrastarm. Vorsicht, Rennrad!


----------



## hardflipper (23. April 2009)

Ti Vorbau wäre nett.

Weitere Empfehlung wäre die Felgenaufkleber zu entfernen. Die Reifen sind bunt genug 

Orange Spanner gibt´s von Tune, die Sattelklemme kann bestimm der Aluminium Chefkoch aka. Mad Line umfärben.

Eine schwarze Stütze wäre auch nett aber der USE zu liebe würde ich lieber den Vorbau entschwärzen.

Das Ritzel mit der blauen Abdeckkappe ist auch noch etwas alleine... Aber nicht destotrotz ein schönes Gesamtkunstwerk!


----------



## Coffee (23. April 2009)

vielen dank auch für die kritiken bzgl titanvorbau usw. ich bin derzeit mit dem gesamtergebnis mehr als zufrieden, und das ist ja das wichtigste *lach* beim titanvorbau hätte ich ehrlich gesagt angst das ich nicht den richtigen im richtigen finish pasend finde, und dann würde es auch wieder doof aussehen  

lg coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (23. April 2009)

Finish anpassen ist kein Problem zur Not findet sich jemand der´s macht


----------



## Adri (23. April 2009)

Habe am YBB einem Magura Durin SL 80 fork spendiert.. besser als das RLT80 Fox und 300g leichter..


----------



## shutupandride (23. April 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> finish ist satiniert
> 
> so und nun zu der Gabel:
> *Es gibt die Gabeln auch einzeln in allen Varianten (disc oder canti usw)*
> ...



HEY COFFEE!

Danke fuer deine auskuenfte, denke da muss mal demnaechst eine kocmo gabel her... schlicht, schoen und ohne schnickschnack.
nbg rocks.


----------



## höhenangst (23. April 2009)

hab die Woche auch ein Titanrad bekommen  von 98 , wird noch umgebaut und leichter ,
ich denk mal es wird viel Kritik hageln , stells aber trotzdem ein , da es zum Thema passt 






einen könnte ich vielleicht abgeben


----------



## Adri (24. April 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> hab die Woche auch ein Titanrad bekommen  von 98 , wird noch umgebaut und leichter ,
> ich denk mal es wird viel Kritik hageln , stells aber trotzdem ein , da es zum Thema passt



ein klassiker, Be One ..


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. April 2009)

höhenangst schrieb:


> einen könnte ich vielleicht abgeben



Ich schreibe Dir gleich mal eine PN...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. April 2009)

weiderhole mich gerne  :



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Sofort den Lack abmachen, bitte schön.





höhenangst schrieb:


>


----------



## Coffee (24. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> weiderhole mich gerne  :



ja der lack muss da ab


----------



## nightwolf (24. April 2009)

Mit dem Schwenkvorbau sieht das ja voll nach billigem Schamottbike aus 

Koennte aber auch sein, dass die gruselige Lackierung da den Eindruck stoert - Weiss nicht, ob das schon jemand erwaehnt hat 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (24. April 2009)

Das B1 sieht so übel aus, dass es schon wieder geil ist!

Am besten noch ne Neon HS 33 ran und eine RS Judy in gelb oder rot!


----------



## Don Trailo (26. April 2009)

neues aus  ti.... in 30.9 ... nur die race face klemmung mag mir nicht ganz gefallen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. April 2009)

Genau 
Hätte man besser lösen können.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. April 2009)

Die Klemmung ist allerdings genial zu bedienen  Ein feineres System gibt es da quasi nicht. Einzig ovale/dickere Sattelstreben sind nicht möglich.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. April 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Die Klemmung ist allerdings genial zu bedienen  Ein feineres System gibt es da quasi nicht. Einzig ovale/dickere Sattelstreben sind nicht möglich.



stimmt, war auch erstaunt wie effizient die klemmung an meiner slayerstütze ist....  doch ich denke , man hat ja nicht täglich einen sattel zu montieren und da bevorzuge ich halt schon die form von thomson oder use etc.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. April 2009)

Ja das stimmt, man macht es nicht unbedingt jeden Tag. Ich fand es damals halt sehr angenehm, da man bei der Findung der richtigen Position quasi keinen Schritt doppelt gehen muss, da sich ohne kräftiges Dazutun an der Klemmung nichts selbst verstellt. 
Optisch trägt sie halt etwas zu dick auf und das leichte Setback braucht wohl auch nicht jeder. Find's halt dennoch individueller als z.B. ganz einfallslos eine Joch-Klemmung in ein Ti-Röhrchen zu bohren und das für viel Geld zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (26. April 2009)

Ich finde, dass es scheice aussieht mit dem fetten schwarzen Fleck oben auf dem Ti Geröhr. Nicht die Form, sondern einfach der harte Farbkontrast ist mies.

Wenn die Klemmung silber wäre könnt ich mich sogar mit anfreunden. Nur brauche ich meist keinen Versatz...


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. April 2009)

Ich werf die Lynskey Stütze nochmal in die Runde...







Hatte das Teil in Münsingen mal in der Hand, ist sehr leicht und macht einen wertigen Eindruck (bis auf den Aufkleber )


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. April 2009)

... an 'nen Titus-Rahmen paßt wohl 'ne Titus-Stütze besser.

Ansonsten find' ich die Lynskey aber auch vieeeeeeeel schöner. *auch wenn's fast wie 'ne Tune aussieht*

Die Eriksen ist aber auch nicht schlecht.

Was kosten die eigentlich alle so, hm?! *bin heut' zu faul zum recherchieren  *


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. April 2009)

Mal aus dem Hinterkopf (also ohne GewÃ¤hr und +/- ein paar Euro) Lynskey und Titus um die 150-180â¬, die eriksen glaube ich um die 200-230$ plus Shipping aus den USA.

GÃ¼nstigere Alternativen wÃ¤ren USE und Aerozine.


----------



## Catsoft (27. April 2009)

Die Titus gibts nur wohl noch nicht zu kaufen


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich werf die Lynskey Stütze nochmal in die Runde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil sieht exakt so aus, wie die Z-components Stütze.
siehe >>hier<<
Nur dass das Rohr aus Titan ist.


----------



## hardflipper (27. April 2009)

Lynskey wird sich einfach der Fernostklemmung bedient und sie an an ein Ti Rohr gefriemelt haben.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Lynskey wird sich einfach der Fernostklemmung bedient und sie an an ein Ti Rohr gefriemelt haben.



..lassen.


----------



## hardflipper (27. April 2009)

Sie wird trotzdem meine erste Wahl sollte ich noch mal einen alten Moots Vorbau bekommen...


----------



## Clemens (27. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Lynskey wird sich einfach der Fernostklemmung bedient und sie an an ein Ti Rohr gefriemelt haben.



stimmt! Hab die identische Klemmung an einer SASO Carbon-Stütze...http://www.bikehardest.net/j15/SASO/28-Anbauteile/35-Sattel/864-POC15O-ti-31.6-400.html?pop=0ze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightbike (27. April 2009)

los zeig mal her!


----------



## aggressor2 (28. April 2009)

Und die Saso ist wiederum identisch mit der Z-components, nur dass es letztere auch in 27,2 gibt und billiger ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. April 2009)

*Former On-One designer Brant Richards* has unveiled pictures of the first frame to be made under the banner of his new company, Shedfire.








The Ragley hardtail is made from US certified 3/2.5 grade titanium by Lynskey. It features a love-it-or-hate-it asymmetric chainstay assembly which has been created partly to keep the rear disc brake in-board of the frame. 

What Mountain Bike magazineâs product editor Justin Loretz said: âBrant has used similar quirky-but-functional design features on his On-One bikes. I didnât like the long dropouts at first, but theyâre starting to grow on me.â

The frame uses âbolt on, bolt offâ cable guides fixed with replaceable alloy rivnuts. Brant describes the geometry as "Calderdale New School", with a 67.5-degree head angle and 73.5-degree seat angle when the bike is set up with 140mm travel forks.

Thereâs no word on price yet, though there will be a cheaper chromoly steel and aluminium version with the same geometry. Weight is expected to be around 3.5lb.

So, what do you think?


----------



## Exekuhtot (29. April 2009)

Boar ist das genial! Schlicht, schick, Titan!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. April 2009)

Der volle Name von dem Bike ist wohl " Ragley Blue Pig" ?!  *name says it all?!*pearls before/at swine?!*

btw: brantrichards hat auch nen eigenen flickrrrrrrrrrr-photostream *wenn's genauer interessieren sollte*mit rahmenbrutzelfotos und so


----------



## hardflipper (29. April 2009)

Geo ist leider voll scheice...

Warum werden die Lenkwinkel immer flacher und das bike somit immer träger? 

Die Form sagt mir dagegen zu. Auch die Bremsenbefestigung ist lässig.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2009)

na mit ner 80er gabel dürfte der lenkwinkel doch schön steil sein, oder nich?


----------



## Don Trailo (29. April 2009)

langsam habe ich das gefühl ,das der neue (kleine) trend echt HT`s mit 120mm-140mm federweg sein könnte
ob es wirklich träge wird bei den winkeln, kann ich nur vermuten ,man müsste es einfach testen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Warum werden die Lenkwinkel immer flacher und das bike somit immer träger?



Die Bikes werden vllt. immer träger, weil die Käufer immer träger werden. *demographischer Wandel und so  *neue, solvente Käuferschichten sind vllt. nur jenseits der 40 interessant 

Hat zwar schöne Detaillösungen, aber insgesamt gefällt's mir nicht so besonders. *einerseits zu unklassisch, andererseits zu wenig wirklich Neues  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (29. April 2009)

Ja genau... immer diese alten Säcke :duck: 

Ne im ernst, ich bilde mir ein, dass der Lenkwinkel essentiell ist! Ich habe es beim Wechsel von 80er auf 100er am Hardtail extrem gemerkt. Ist schon eine Lahme Krücke geworden aber immer noch agiler als mein Fully mit 69,5er Lenkwinkel.

70,5 bis 71 wären cool.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2009)

an meinem rad hab ich mir ja auch nen steilen lenkwinkel gebaut, mit der 425er maxlight.
mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und frage mich immer mehr, wie sich das wohl mit ner 400er fährt, weil die noch besser aussehn würde 

aber ich merke grade, dass ich mir deutlich mehr als 71° gebastelt hab

p.s. sorry für ot, ich fahr ja kein ti...


----------



## Carcassonne (29. April 2009)

Kein wirklicher CC-Rahmen, aber gute Ideen. Ich mag die Sache mit den "bolt on, bolt off cable guides" wenn es dadurch mehrere Möglichkeiten der Zugverlegung gäbe. Das Finish erscheint mir für Titan auch ziemlich dunkel, könnte aber auch an der Ausleuchtung liegen.


----------



## hardflipper (29. April 2009)

Würde auf miese Ausleuchtung in Kombination mit einem fiesen Strahlgut tippen.


----------



## jever98 (30. April 2009)

Moin,

entschuldigt wenn ich den Thread hier missbrauche, aber hier ists wohl am besten aufgehoben. Verkaufe meinen Titan Renner, entweder komplett oder nur das Rahmenset (Rahmen, CK Steuersatz, Gabel).

Grund: konzentriere mich auf Triathlon und habe nicht den Platz fuer noch mehr Raeder.

Der Rahmen ist sehr gross (61er Oberrohr), von XACD. Bei Interesse bitte PM.

Teile: Campa Centaur Gruppe, CK Steuersatz, Reynolds Ouzo Pro Gabel, Neuvation Aero4 Laufraeder, Syntace P6 Stuetze, Selle SLR XP Sattel, Oval R950 Lenker.

Danke fuers nichthauen 

Jever


----------



## chriiss (30. April 2009)

Gerade bei Ebay gesehen.
Ist zwar ein RR und nicht gerade ne Marke mit Flair, für den ein oder anderen aber vielleicht dennoch interessant.
Nein, das Rad ist nicht von mir und auch nicht von einem Freund!

http://cgi.ebay.de/TITAN-RAHMEN-FAT...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2009)

people nicht solche beiträge was verkäufe betrifft hier
 da gibts genügend andere fäden!


----------



## chriiss (30. April 2009)

Sorry war nicht böse gemeint - dachte damit vielleicht jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun. 
Wird nicht wieder vorkommen!


----------



## versus (30. April 2009)

chriiss schrieb:


> Sorry war nicht böse gemeint - dachte damit vielleicht jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun.
> Wird nicht wieder vorkommen!



dein avatar entschuldigt einiges


----------



## oliversen (30. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach dem ich nun schon eine ganze Weile in der Titanium Gallerie mitlese und mich einige euerer Bikes echt begeistern, will ich heute meinen ersten Fuss in euere Tuer setzten. 







Mein 97'ger GT Lightning besitze ich seit etwa drei Jahren und mittlerweile sind wir richtig dicke Freunde. Unter meiner Hand hat es eben seine erste, groessere Ueberarbeitung erlebt. 

Fuer vieles was ich veraendert habe, holte ich mir die Inspiration aus euerm Faden (oder sollte ich sagen "die Verblendung"? ) Egal, ich glaube das Bike ist gut fuer ein paar weite Jahre unter meinem Hintern.

Vielleicht werde ich mal noch die Kleber auf der Magura runterknubbeln. Aber das eilt meiner Meinung nach noch nicht.


oliversen


----------



## zingel (30. April 2009)

schönes GT!

...aber die Flasche würd ich oft verlieren.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2009)

FORM....
 ex guys from titus


----------



## jörgl (30. April 2009)

Ich werde mich an die Optik der 29er nie gewöhnen ..... diese ellenlange Gabel gepaart mit dem Mickymaus-Steuerrohr......


----------



## hardflipper (30. April 2009)

Ich find´s ganz gut! Wobei mir 650b lieber wäre...

Soll ich mir auch glecih BB30 machen lassen!? Oder setzt sich das nicht so schnell durch?


----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2009)

Geile Kiste!


----------



## corfrimor (1. Mai 2009)

@oliversen

Schönes GT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (1. Mai 2009)

Lightning.....

@don
wie liegen diese Forms preislich?


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Mai 2009)

Auf der Formhomepage gibts soweit ich das blicke keine Info.
Schätze aber mal auf dem Niveau der Titus Custom Rahmen oder etwas drüber.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Auf der Formhomepage gibts soweit ich das blicke keine Info.
> Schätze aber mal auf dem Niveau der Titus Custom Rahmen oder etwas drüber.



exakt,die neugierde in mir hat natürlich schon den kerlen gemailt... ist alles custom ab 2800 ist man dabei....


----------



## hardflipper (1. Mai 2009)

â¬ oder Franken?


----------



## zingel (1. Mai 2009)

...oder *$* ?


----------



## hardflipper (1. Mai 2009)

Oh, vergessen 

Das wÃ¤re gÃ¼nstig! Auch wenn es dann mit Zoll usw. auch wieder auf 2800 in â¬ raus kommt.


----------



## IF006TD517 (1. Mai 2009)

trotz 29er ... fesch irgendwie! 

seh ich richtig: 
- das oberrohr wird zum sattelrohr "diamant-förmig" ?
- ein anti-gussett ? zumindest wirkt das unterrohr beim steuerrohr eher verjüngt als verstärkt...

das tretlager (zumindest am bild) a la boneur! die nähte sehen echt mini aus!

nette details - hoffe dass es bald ein 26er oder 650er als foto gibt.

mich stören immer nur die üblichen (leider gleichen) verdächtigen: die ausfaller (breezer: schön, leicht, gut - aber was eigenes a la serotta, if, seven, titus  würde irgendwie mehr (glanz) farbe ins spiel bringen... (leider auch mehr kosten  )



Don Trailo schrieb:


> FORM....
> ex guys from titus


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2009)

natürlich wird in arizona mit dollar bezahlt.... oder kennt ihr ne andere währung in den u.s.a? ( sorry dachte es sei klar)
 wegen den ausfallern ist eben ein zulieferer big im buisness und wie du richtig erkannt hast IF, kommen individuelle ausfaller halt schon teuer....


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2009)

apropos 650er
........das finde ich echt ansehend



 könnte mal ein nachfolger meines elevens werden
 ich mag 650er echt... hatte kürzlich die gelegenheit eines aus stahl zu fahren, hat super spass gemacht
 für meine grösse ist sogar die dimension echt sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (1. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Breezer Ausfaller sehr schön, aber nur die kleinen ohne Wechselschaltauge.

Die großen sehen sehr klobig aus... Wobei die Seven und IF Dinger auch sehr schön sind...


----------



## Catsoft (1. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Die wechselbaren Schaltaugen werde ich bei Titan nie verstehen. Glücklicherweise baut DK noch keine an


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Mai 2009)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> seh ich richtig:
> - das oberrohr wird zum sattelrohr "diamant-förmig" ?
> - ein anti-gussett ? zumindest wirkt das unterrohr beim steuerrohr eher verjüngt als verstärkt...



ich würd sagen, dass das alles nur reflexionen sind. am oberrohr/sattelrohr von scheinwerfern und am unterrohr/steuerrohr von der gabelkrone.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2009)

das finde ich technisch sinnvoll, erlaubt ausfaller für ss und rohloff
das macht sinn!( ok wiederhole mich, entschuldigt!





p.s wo bleibt dein fully? WILL ES SEHEN!!!


----------



## hardflipper (1. Mai 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die wechselbaren Schaltaugen werde ich bei Titan nie verstehen. Glücklicherweise baut DK noch keine an



Der einzige Nachteil der kleinen Breezern ist, dass man keinen Schnellspanner (außer Shimano) ordentlich plazieren kann. 

Der hintere Tune (alte Version) schließt leider in entgegengesetzter Richtung des vorderen. Letzterer wäre hinten optisch die Endlösung...

You know what I mean?


----------



## Catsoft (1. Mai 2009)

Moin Reza!
Wenn du es willst  Ist noch nicht das endgültige Setup...









Der Aufkleber auf der Gabel ist übrigens rot, war einfach zu sonnig für meine Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Mai 2009)

Mh, bin noch unentschlossen wie's mir jetzt gefällt 
Die silbernen SID Decals würden auf jeden Fall besser passen.
Die Front (also Vorbau/Lenker) kommt nach dem Anpassen noch etwas tiefer, oder?
Tune statt Race Face oder halt die Thomson Parts wie bei Reza wären auch etwas schicker.
Dein DeKerf elysium ist aber immer noch eine Granate!


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Mai 2009)

GRAZIE roberto!
so und nun ich... hmmm
da robert , wartet bis die titusstütze verfügbar ist ,würde ich mit vorbau warten...
die weisse sid..... bin ambivalent... manchmal gibts hier bikes zu sehen wo ich ne weisse gabel echt genial finde.... beim racer ti wäre es spannend wenn die decals weiss wären.. ev der hinterbau auch... hmmmm
alles in allem WEISS ich, dass  auch ohne WEISS an meinem bike das dein neues fully  ein verdammt gutes rad ist

herzlichen glückwunsch... trotz dhl gebühren!

meins sieht wieder anders aus 
neue laufräder und verkürzter thomsonvorbau
nun ist es für mein bedarf pefekt


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Mai 2009)

Dann mach auch mal Fotos 

Ich bin auch noch unentschlossen. Ich hatte ja schon ne schwarze SID im Keller (die ich freundlicherweise einem Kumpel verkauft habe als er kurz vorm Urlaub seine Manitou zerlegt hat) und bin mir für's Eleven auch noch unsicher ob schwarz oder vielleicht doch weiß.
Ich überlege gerade auch erstmal die Menja zu behalten und nur optisch zu cleanen. Die ist zwar etwas pummelig auf der Waage aber steif und spricht butterweich an.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, alles Teile die "rumlagen". Hätte auch lieber eine schwarze SID mit silbernen Aufklebern gehabt, aber ich finde das Rot inzwischen OK. Der Turm auf dem Vorbau ist auch schon andersrum  Aber das Teil ist zum Fahren nicht zum angucken. Ich sitz nicht nur bei Mecki´s rum 

Robert


----------



## botti (1. Mai 2009)

Hi Oliver wie hast Du das Bild so rein gebracht?
Kannst Du mir dies mal langsam für einenLaien erklären. Konnte dann mein Bike auchmal reinsetzen
LG
Botti



oliversen schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nach dem ich nun schon eine ganze Weile in der Titanium Gallerie mitlese und mich einige euerer Bikes echt begeistern, will ich heute meinen ersten Fuss in euere Tuer setzten.
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


>



hey oli,
da hat sich ja einiges getan bei deinem lightning 

ich finde mit den farben hast du es etwas übertrieben. rot, gold und kupfer passen in meinen augen nicht so recht zusammen. ich würde die bremsen gegen was schwarzes tauschen. die gebogenen hörnchen mag ich auch nicht. aber sonst ist ein wunderbares rad. wie macht sich denn die gabel darin?


----------



## SingleLight (1. Mai 2009)

Das GT finde ich herrlich
Die Barends würde ich bei dem Rad weg lassen, die goldene Kette ist irgendwie zuviel Porno, die lenkt irgendwie vom ganzen schönem Rad ab.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## no name2606 (2. Mai 2009)

hay leute, erts einmal *wau*... die biks sind ja erste sahne... mich hats voll erwischt... titan rahmen muß her, wollte mir so wieso ein singelspeeder aufbauen.
aber jetz mal ne andere frage und dafür entschuldige ich mich im vorraus.

ich baue mir gerade ein vier gelenker, mit 140/130mm auf, das bike soll hauptsälich zum touren und singeltrails benutzt werden. mir fehlt noch ein lenker (low riser). alu will ich nicht, carbon vertraue ich nicht, also bleibt noch das wunderschöne titan, bloß das ich jetzt schon wie blöd nach einem gesucht habe der für all-mounten/enduro geschafen ist, aber nichts gafunden habe   

kann mir bitte einer ein paar hersteller nennen die lenker vertreiben

gibt es überhaupt lenker die für den einsatzt geeignet sind oder hält sich titan da völlig raus


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Mai 2009)

no name2606 schrieb:


> hay leute, erts einmal *wau*... die biks sind ja erste sahne... mich hats voll erwischt... titan rahmen muß her, wollte mir so wieso ein singelspeeder aufbauen.
> aber jetz mal ne andere frage und dafür entschuldige ich mich im vorraus.
> 
> ich baue mir gerade ein vier gelenker, mit 140/130mm auf, das bike soll hauptsälich zum touren und singeltrails benutzt werden. mir fehlt noch ein lenker (low riser). alu will ich nicht, carbon vertraue ich nicht, also bleibt noch das wunderschöne titan, bloß das ich jetzt schon wie blöd nach einem gesucht habe der für all-mounten/enduro geschafen ist, aber nichts gafunden habe
> ...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374389
 HIER WIRD DIR GEHOLFEN!


----------



## singlestoph (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (2. Mai 2009)

@singlestoph

interessant wäre die Geschichte zu den schönen Bildern...

Was macht eine 3-fach XT-Kurbel an einem singlespeeder? Steckt die Kurbel in einem Chris King Lager?
Wird das Rad normalerweise mit Schaltung gefahren?
War das Rad der Hauptpreis?

gruß ali


----------



## singlestoph (2. Mai 2009)

das rad wurde in der nacht vor dem rennen erst zusammengebaut
da: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157617084418132/
darum die kurbel und die zu langen bremsleitungen

king lager

für den zweiten platz in der damenwertung ?
aber wenn mn so ein rad gekriegt hat braucht man den hauptpreis auch nicht mehr


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein kleines Update zu meinem Xizang

Vorher :





Nachher :





Die Mag Ti musste einer Judy weichen - unproblematischere Gabel 
Die Grafton Imitate wurden durch Cooks ersetzt 
Die Syncros Ti gegen ne normale getauscht 
Der GT Vorbau gegen einen Salsa - hab leider nur nen 135mm langen GT in schwarz hier liegen 
Die silbernen Real Bremshebel mussten schwarz silbernen Avids weichen - gehen sowohl mit V-Brake als auch mit der U-Brake sehr gut .

Das Rad befindet sich seit einiger Zeit im etwas härter werdenden Einsatz , nachdem es gut 15 Jahre im Dornröschenschlaf verbracht hat


----------



## hardflipper (2. Mai 2009)

Boha! Das ist nicht jugendfrei! Geil!!!! 

Den alten Flaschenhalter fand ich besser, vielleicht weil er einem King Cage ähnelt. Letzere ist für mich DIE Referenz.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Mai 2009)

SEHR SCHÖNES UPDATE


----------



## no name2606 (2. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374389
> HIER WIRD DIR GEHOLFEN!



sorry und danke


----------



## Rutil (2. Mai 2009)

*New titanium seatpost from Seven Cycles*


Massachusetts-based Seven Cycles has brought out a new seatpost made of 3Al-2.5V titanium. The post weighs in at 249g (385mm length), and Seven say it has a unique set-back head design with dual-bolt saddle adjustment. 
It can be custom made to any length you want - although it is only available in 27.2mm diameter - and comes with a lifetime warranty.
Rob Vandermark, president of Seven Cycles, said: "People have repeatedly asked us to offer this product, but we wanted to ensure that our solution was going to deliver innovative features that would benefit all kinds of riders.
"Making installation and setup as simple as possible was a consideration for the design team. Form and function were of equal importance to the final product."
The seatpost is available now for US$325 (approx £225).


----------



## singlestoph (2. Mai 2009)

solche eigenartigen geschwüre sind ungefähr so sinnlos und deplaziert und das falsche material am falschen ort wie irgendwelche seltsamen plastikstützen

wenn man vernunft , preis und möglichst einfache lösungen bevorzugt ....

wenns aber in schöööön kommt wie bei eriksen oder moots kann man schon mal ausnahmsweise unvernünftig sein

nur muss man halt dann auch bezahlen wollen was eine solche extravaganz eben kostet


----------



## elrond (3. Mai 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> *New titanium seatpost from Seven Cycles*
> 
> 
> Massachusetts-based Seven Cycles has brought out a new seatpost made of 3Al-2.5V titanium. The post weighs in at 249g (385mm length), and Seven say it has a unique set-back head design with dual-bolt saddle adjustment.
> ...



Watt ein häßlich Teil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (3. Mai 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Watt ein häßlich Teil....



dito
 das ist echt ein geschwür von einer stütze
 nene


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Mai 2009)

GT:  

Seven:


----------



## Ketterechts (3. Mai 2009)

Uiuiui - die Seven Stütze geht ja mal garnicht .

Ich frag mich immer , wie es manche Teile bis auf den Markt schaffen . Titan sollte immer schlicht und einen Hauch Grazie haben - seh ich bei der Stütze beides nicht .


----------



## singlestoph (3. Mai 2009)

tja 

einfach mal machen , irgendwer kaufts dann schon


----------



## hardflipper (3. Mai 2009)

Das erinnert mich wieder an OS Lenker... enorm hässlich und wird doch in Massen gekauft. :kotz:


----------



## BikeViking (3. Mai 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



die griffe gehn mal garnich 

da gibts doch schöne Pinke varianten wiso dann soergon klötze ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Mai 2009)

Schätze mal weil die bei nem Rennen an einem Starrbike komfortabler sind und wie erwähnt das Bike ja auch kurz vor knapp zusammengebaut wurde


----------



## Rutil (3. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das Seven Teil auch hässlich, aber wenigstens ist es schweineteuer...
Ein paar Amis werden es schon kaufen.


----------



## singlestoph (3. Mai 2009)

BikeViking schrieb:


> die griffe gehn mal garnich
> 
> da gibts doch schöne Pinke varianten wiso dann soergon klötze ?



die dame fährt bei 24stunden rennen mit dem singlespeeder regelmässig aufs podest , die wird wohl wissen was sie tut

anschauen kann man die dinger nicht aber wenn man sie in der hand hält sieht man nichts davon und hat auch besseres zu tun als auf den lenker zu starren

ich hab mir jetzt auch welche bestellt für meine 24h premiere , den 6 h testlauf mit normalen griffen und hörnern bin ich zu 60%  an den hörnern gefahren weil ich durchblutungsstörungen an den händen .....

ich glaub die sind auch bei einem rennen mit gefederter gabel komfortabler ....


----------



## cluso (3. Mai 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die dame fährt bei 24stunden rennen mit dem singlespeeder regelmässig aufs podest , die wird wohl wissen was sie tut



Meine ich das nur oder sitzt sie relativ tief?
Hätte getippt Sattel min. 1cm höher.


----------



## RealNBK (4. Mai 2009)

aber die überflüssigen Kettenblätter hätte man aber schon abbauen können. Oder sind 3 Blätter vorschrift beim 24h Rennen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Mai 2009)

Steht doch alles oben, wenn es die Nacht vorher zusammengeschraubt wurde wird für Feintuning keine Zeit gewesen sein. Er stellt die Tage bestimmt auch mal Pics vom in Ruhe zu Ende gebastelten Bike ein


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

aus gegebenem anlass (GT Wettbewerb) habe ich mal ein paar fotos vom xizang gemacht. nach laaanger suche nach den farblich passenden teilen (rotes elox ist ein wirklich mühsames sammelgut...) ist es nun fertig - 9.55kg schwer und :













demnächst kann beim GT-Wettbewerb abegstimmt werden. zumindest die kategorie "TITAN" könnte hier für einige interssant sein

eine teileliste und weitere fotos gibt in meinem album.


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Mai 2009)

Geil!
Super schön zusammengestellt und bis auf die Speed Kings absolute Klasse.
Gratuliere. Schön hüten das gute Stück.


----------



## Gorth (4. Mai 2009)

Ne, also beim besten Willen nicht... 

Wahrscheinlich ist der Bildhintergrund daran schuld, aber es wirkt in meinen Augen sehr grell. Viele Kultteile dran, wahrscheinlich, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas dick aufgetragen.


----------



## hardflipper (4. Mai 2009)

Für die Arch Supreme würde ich so einige Straftaten begehen!

Coooooooles Bike!!!

Der Brakebooster wäre bei mir nicht dran und entweder der Spyder oder die Kettenblätter müssten eine Kontrastfarbe haben. Evtl. käme es gut eine silbernes Großes zu montieren...

Vielleicht auch ne silberne Gabel aber dafür rote Naben... Der Flaschenhalter ist zwar kultig aber doch das Gegenteil von dezent.

Trotzdem ein angenehmer Anblick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

@tyler: danke! die speed kings in 2.3" sind bei trockenheit sehr gut. bei nässe wird das rad eh nicht gefahren ;-)

@gorth: dick aufgetragen stimmt zugegebenermassen! das war bei DIESEM rad aber auch volle absicht. nach dem rahmen habe ich eine ewigkeit gesucht und wollte diesen dann auch mit entsprechenden teilen würdigen. 
die pralle sonne auf den teilen lässt das rot schon sehr knallen. werde bei gelegenheit mal noch ein foto mit streiflicht posten. 

@hardflipper: danke für die tipps.
- ein brakebooster ist bei den ti-sitzstreben und den arch supremes obligatorisch, sonst geht der druckpunkt völlig verloren. 
- ein grosses silbernes kb wäre schon noch gut, aber als ich schon mal an ein 3er-set rote kookas gekommen bin, wollte ich es nicht zerreissen.
- eine farblich passende silberne gabel wird man kaum finden. und wenn, ist es eine alte polierte mz, oder ähnliches. das passt zum polierten titan auch nicht wirklich und wäre funktional auch ein klarer rückschritt. 
- die hope titan-naben passen perfekt zum rahmen, machen einen höllenlärm und bleiben sicher dran
- der ringle h2o ist immer noch mit abstand mein lieblingsflaschenhalter und war für mich die logische konsequenz aus dem ringle stütze-vorbau-schnellspanner-set


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> @tyler: danke! die speed kings in 2.3" sind bei trockenheit sehr gut. bei nässe wird das rad eh nicht gefahren ;-)



Bitte.
Genau das war auch mein Problem mit den Dingern.
Im Trockenen laufen die gut, Haltbarkeit aber miserabel. 
In feuchteren Verhältnissen waren die ziemlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2009)

@versus
che bella bici!!
 du weisst ja das ich auch auf rot stehe
 sehr schön
 für mich hast du platz 1


----------



## RealNBK (4. Mai 2009)

knallendes Rot und poliertes Silber passt je besser als es sich anhört! Schickes Bike!


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @versus
> che bella bici!!
> du weisst ja das ich auch auf rot stehe
> sehr schön
> für mich hast du platz 1


 
momentmal.....!!! also ich finde das höchst bedenklich wie der herr versus hier ungeniert auf stimmenfang geht..... leider bin ich nicht in der position das vehementer anzuprangern... 


hier noch ein teilnehmer...... 








Rahmen: Xizang 1998
Gabel: Sid Race
Felgen: Mavic X517 Ceramic, Titanspeichen
Naben: Hügi
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Scott
Lenker: Truvativ
Bremsen: MachineTech Zeroflex (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Sattelstütze: Easton EA70
Sattelbolzen: GT
Sattel: Flite Evo2
Innenlager: BB-UN 70
Kurbel: Goldtec
Blätter: Goldtec TiNi beschichtet
Ritzel: Fouriers
Reifen: Schwalbe RR
Griffe: Spank 












ehrlicherweise wird es aber mit ende des wettbewerbs wieder auseinandergenommen.


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> momentmal.....!!!
> 
> hier noch ein teilnehmer......
> 
> ...



 dann kannst du den sattel am treff mitbringen.... könnte ich brauchen!
p.s was sind das für bremsen`??


----------



## hoeckle (4. Mai 2009)

ja, in der tat hatte ich diesbezüglich am we eine unterhaltung mit dem freundlichen schweizer grenzbeamten.... nach dieser steht zu befürchten, daß ich euch mit mehr als einem geröhr auf die nerven gehe... 



machine tech! soll ich die auch mitbringen????


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> momentmal.....!!! also ich finde das höchst bedenklich wie der herr versus hier ungeniert auf stimmenfang geht.....



 erwischt


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ja, in der tat hatte ich diesbezüglich am we eine unterhaltung mit dem freundlichen schweizer grenzbeamten.... nach dieser steht zu befürchten, daß ich euch mit mehr als einem geröhr auf die nerven gehe...
> 
> 
> 
> machine tech! soll ich die auch mitbringen????


 die hebel hab ich erkannt( kannte aber nur die MT cantis...)
 feine teile 

 mit tollen bikes kann man mich nicht nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (4. Mai 2009)

wieviel erste Preise solls bei diesem Contest geben?

absolute Klasse jungs....

LG ein rotliebender nebeljagender Nachbar


----------



## RealNBK (5. Mai 2009)

Vorbau und lenker passen irgendwie nicht. aber der rest ist echt sehr nett. Die Bremsen sehen nach Star Trek aus


----------



## hoeckle (5. Mai 2009)

da hast du absolut recht! war ein absoluter schnellschuss und hatte keine zeit passendere lenker/vorbaukombi aufzutreiben.


aber

potlhbe'chugh yay qatlh pe''eghlu'





RealNBK schrieb:


> Vorbau und lenker passen irgendwie nicht. aber der rest ist echt sehr nett. Die Bremsen sehen nach Star Trek aus


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (5. Mai 2009)

heute angekommen - mit OS-Klemmung 31.8 mm und 620 mm Breite


----------



## RealNBK (5. Mai 2009)

wie schwer ist der Prügel?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (5. Mai 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> wie schwer ist der Prügel?



170g lt. meiner analogen Küchen-/Briefwaage bei 620 mm (154g bei 580 mm lt. Van Nicholas Website)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2009)

os sucks


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> os sucks



Aber hallo - schaut aus wie eine Hamsterhöhle mit zwei Zugängen...


----------



## hardflipper (5. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> os sucks



Word!

Ich glaube echt, dass 25,4 aussterben wird. Leider.


----------



## Hellspawn (5. Mai 2009)

aaaaaaah, wo hast Du die Bremsen her? Genau so ein Set Hebel, Röllchen und Bremsen will ich haben. Vor ein paar Wochen noch hat mir hier jemand ein Set angeboten und dann einfach nicht mehr geantwortet ...


----------



## shutupandride (7. Mai 2009)

os sucks like nothing else!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Mai 2009)

*Ihr seid schuld!*

Ihr habt mir mit diesem Thread und eurer Schwärmerei den Titan-Floh ins Ohr gesetzt! Wegen euch bin ich schließlich doch schwach geworden! Schämt euch! 

Deshalb müsst ihr da jetzt durch, auch wenn es streng genommen hier nicht her gehört. Bin aber gerade stolz wie Oskar, und deshalb muss das jetzt sein:





(Schlechtes Foto, tschuldigung. Meine Kamera mag scheinbar kein Titan )









03er Colnago CT-1 B-Stay, Rahmendreieck aus 6AL/4V Titan, nagelneu.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

molto interessante....

bin sehr auf den sicher nicht einfachen "stilgerechten" Aufbau gespannt....


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Mai 2009)

Ich fürchte da muss ich dich enttäuschen. An meinem alten RR hängt eine fast neue Ultegra-Kompaktgruppe, die wird recycelt. 

Immerhin sind die Laufräder italienisch (Fulcrum)...

Das wird - für ein Titanrad - ein gut-und-günstig-Aufbau, ich werde am Ende nicht deutlich über 1000 Euro kommen. Da muss ich beim Stil ein paar Abstriche machen. Ich muss ja auch später noch was zum optimieren haben.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

auch eine Ultegra tut dem titanischen "flapflap" fahrgefühl keinen abbruch

und eine Basis für "großes" hast du, das stimmt

PS: ist das eigentlich ein Russe, oder gabs doch eine Serie die in bella Italia gebrutzelt wurde?


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Mai 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Die Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls sehr gut. Die Schweißnähte sind sehr gleichmäßig, weil verschliffen.

Die Klarlackschicht hat aber hier und da ein paar Macken und Nasen unterm Tretlager, zumindest lackiert wurde also scheinbar in Italien .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (7. Mai 2009)

Meine vollkommen unmaßgebliche aber umso zutreffendere Meinung: Mittelfristig muß da Campa Record dran!


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Mai 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Mittelfristig muß da Campa Record dran!



Und der Klarlack runter...


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Mai 2009)

klarlack auf titan??

wieder mal was von unseren spanischen Kollegen, das Ventana/Eriksen von User PETAO:


----------



## Carcassonne (8. Mai 2009)

Der Erbauer scheint gerade seine "Bunte Phase" zu haben. Fast jede Nuance, die man an Eloxalfarben haben kann, ist verbaut. Beste Werbung für das Galvanisierungsgewerbe sozusagen. Und schlechte für den Reifenmonteur...


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Mai 2009)

der schöne Rahmen wurde mit Erfolg durch die Komponenten versaut, Glückwunsch


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

ev ein blumenkind
 und die spanier sind nun mal frohnaturenev ne sangriainspiration
 aniway der rahmen und der hinterbau ist das non plus ultra
als  langjähriger ventanafahrer weiss ich wovon ich rede


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Mai 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Mittelfristig muß da Campa Record dran!



Gerne. Wenn du mir eine schenkst, und das ganze Campa-Spezialwerkzeug gleich mit dazu . Hatte schon eine Centaur-Gruppe (ohne Carbon) hier liegen. In freudiger Erwartung ausgepackt, angeschaut, enttäuscht wieder eingepackt und direkt zurück geschickt. In punkto Anmutung und Verarbeitung eine Enttäuschung bei dem Preis. Deshalb bleib ich bei Shimano, da weiß ich, was ich habe. Funktion ist eh perfekt.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

genug OT
 weiter mit mtb!
 thanks


----------



## hardflipper (8. Mai 2009)

Rot und Gold am Eriksen verbannen und neu verlieben. 

Echt geiles Ding! Ob der mir den Liteville Hinterbau an einen Ti Hauptrahmen macht!? Das könnte mein Hardtailprojekt schon wieder Schnee von gestern werden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

fragen kostet nichts


----------



## hoeckle (8. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Echt geiles Ding! Ob der mir den Liteville Hinterbau an einen Ti Hauptrahmen macht!? Das könnte mein


 

dieser gedankengang umkreist mich auch schon länger. bin aber eher in bozen gelandet, was die ausführung betrifft, ohne nachgefragt zu haben. wenn du bei eriksen info´s bekommst, würde ich mich über die weiterleitung freuen. ich könnte ja dann in bozen fragen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2009)

Kent wird das sicherlich machen, aber das wird extrem teuer und problematisch.
Hinterbau von Liteville besorgen (oder falls die keine rausrÃ¼cken ein 301 schlachten), das Ganze dann Ã¼ber den Teich shippen, Er muÃ das Ganze dann in laaanger Arbeit integrieren und dann wieder zurÃ¼ckschicken.
Da kÃ¶nnte man schonmal locker 6000-7000â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen kalkulieren...

Und um ehrlich zu sein, so gut die Liteville Hinterbauten auch sind, ein Fernost Hinterteil und dann eine Eriksen Ti Front?
NÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤...
Lieber den Ventana, gibt's ja auch mit mehr Federweg. Da wird die Verarbeitung auch dem Hauptrahmen gerecht.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

@Tyler1977
 wo du recht hast , hast du recht


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## nebeljäger (8. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Kent wird das sicherlich machen, aber das wird extrem teuer und problematisch..



ob das Kent machen würde wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Stichwort Garantie und Copyright.... 

und jetzt haltet euch fest, hüllt die Tastatur mit Wasserdichter Folie ein Eriksen Gewitter bricht auf euch nieder .....Hardflipper ruf deinen Finanzier an.....

Bilder aus dem formtb.com/PETAO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## hardflipper (8. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und um ehrlich zu sein, so gut die Liteville Hinterbauten auch sind, ein Fernost Hinterteil und dann eine Eriksen Ti Front?
> Näääääää...
> Lieber den Ventana, gibt's ja auch mit mehr Federweg. Da wird die Verarbeitung auch dem Hauptrahmen gerecht.



Also ich kann mir nix anderes mehr als den Liteville Hinterbau vorstellen! Viel Federweg brauche ich eh nicht, bin mit dem Hardtail schon deutlich schneller als der Normalbiker mit einem 130er Fully.  Der von dir geschätzte Betrag wäre schon heavy und zugleich eigentlich die selbstgesteckte Obergrenze für ein Komplettbike... 

@ nebeljäger:

Wie geil ! Finde fast das rohe "Finish" cooler als den fertig gestrahlten Rahmen.

Gut dass ich auch mal ne Tasse Kaffee in meine Thinkpadtastatur kippen kann ohne dass was passiert (Stichwort: Wasserablauf). 

Mein Finanzierer hat mich leider erst mal in Kurzarbeit geschickt


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2009)

Wow, das sind Schweißnähte... 

So etwas mit gebürsteter Oberfläche... *träum*


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Mai 2009)

*aufkontoschau* Ach Mist...

Ich fang dann mal an zu sparen. Seeeehr lecker, ein Künstler am Werk.


----------



## Catsoft (8. Mai 2009)

Ich gugg jetzt zum dritten Mal drauf und mir fehlen immer noch die Worte...


----------



## kona86 (8. Mai 2009)

@ nebeljäger:

Einfach total porno! Danke für diese Fotos!
Ich bin gespannt auf das gesamte Kunstwerk!


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2009)

@nebeljäger: Ist das Exemplar mit dem Ventana-Hinterbau eigentlich auch für Dich bestimmt?


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: Ist das Exemplar mit dem Ventana-Hinterbau eigentlich auch für Dich bestimmt?



ja, genau ich bin der, dem das ganze Geld vom Börsencrash ins Börserl grutscht ist....

nochmal, die vorigen Fotos stammen vom foromtb.com, es lohnt sich hier ab und zu mal reinschauen....Titan en masse


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ich bin der, dem das ganze Geld vom Börsencrash ins Börserl grutscht ist...



Das hätte ich mir ja denken können...


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Mai 2009)

eines hab ich noch......aus vorfreude auf meines,

 wieder aus dem foromtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marinito (9. Mai 2009)

Hi everyone. My name is Carlos, I´m 39 and I´m from Spanien. I´ve been mtbing since 1992.

This is my bike: Amaro Vitti, titanium custom made

Technical specs:

Brake (Front): Shimano XTR 180 grs. Kool Stop ceramic pads. Ti bolts 
Brake (Rear): Shimano XTR 178 grs. (Tuned). Kool Stop ceramic pads.Ti bolts 
Brake Levers: KCNC 50 grs. 
Cables: Shimano 
Cassette: Shimano M960 12-34. 250 grs. 
Chain: Shimano XTR 
Crankset: Shimano XTR. Total: 782 grs. 
-Outer Ring: XTR 44T. 75 grs (tuned) 
-Middle Ring: Mattias Hellöre 31T ti custom made. 21 grs. 
-Crank Bolts: KCNC alu. 7 grs. 
Derlr (Front): Shimano XTR top pull. Ti bolts; Tiso alu bolt 126 grs. 
Derlr (Rear): Shimano XTR medium cage. Tiso alu bolt; Ti bolts, KCNC pulleys with Nano Bike Parts bolts 192 grs. 
Fork: Amaro titanium 440 mm. 785 grs. 
Frame: Amaro Vitti titanium custom made. 1702 grs. 
Grips: Odi. 62 grs 
Handlebar: X Lite XLR Pro titanium 56 cm. 166 grs. 
Headset: Chris King Ti. 100 grs. 
Pedals: Crank Bros Egg Beaters 4Ti. 167 grs. 
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Pro. 138 grs. 
Seatpost: Amaro titanium 36,1. 223 grs. 
Seatpost clamp: MSC alu. 16 grs. Tuned
Shifters: Shimano XTR (tuned). Tiso and MSC alu bolts. Nylon bolts. 210 grs. 
Skewers: Amaro titanium allen key. 49 grs. 
Stem: Amaro titanium, TTP titanium bolts. 120 mm. 116 grs. 
Tire (Front): Maxxiss Larsen TT 1.9 411 grs. No Tubes sealant (60 grs.) 
Tire (Rear): Maxxiss Flyweight 1.9 338 grs. No Tubes sealant (60 grs.) 
Top Cap: MSC. 6 grs. with bolt. 
Wheels: Mavic Crossmax ST ceramic side. 1608 grs. 
Misc Option: Alligator I-Link housings.

Total: 8,340

Hope you like it!

Sorry! I don´t speak German but I´ve been following IBC forum since 2007


----------



## marinito (9. Mai 2009)

Finished:


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Mai 2009)

Great Ride Carlos...

A very rare Framedesign, bloody light with beautiful Welds and nice Details! 

Enjoy your Beauty!

 Bernhard


----------



## daddy yo yo (12. Mai 2009)

was ich echt geil finde, ist die tatsache, dass kent seine kunden an der entstehung ihrer rahmen teilhaben lässt. die foto-doku ist wohl nur wenig action, lässt dafür aber eine umso größere begierde nach so einem teil entstehen. man hat ja fast das gefühl, man sei ein teil der familie!


----------



## De Vingard (12. Mai 2009)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> was ich echt geil finde, ist die tatsache, dass kent seine kunden an der entstehung ihrer rahmen teilhaben lässt. die foto-doku ist wohl nur wenig action, lässt dafür aber eine umso größere begierde nach so einem teil entstehen. man hat ja fast das gefühl, man sei ein teil der familie!


 
...und als ich letztens aktuelle Bilder von meinem Rad und meinem Trainingsrevier nach Steamboat geschickt habe, hat Katie gemeint: "Wish I were your bike!"  

Der Kontakt allein ist schon fast das Geld wert; die Entstehung mitzumachen war ein Highlight .


----------



## IF006TD517 (12. Mai 2009)

@ De Vingard

nicht wahr! die sind sowas von okay... !!
genauso gings mir bei der bestellung - planung und beim warten... 

der KENT der hats echt drauf. irgendwie sieht man seine liebe zum detail  auf den bildern (KENT & Rahmen)


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Mai 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Der Kontakt allein ist schon fast das Geld wert; die Entstehung mitzumachen war ein Highlight .



, stimmt die geben sich echt mühe, auch wenn man im Hintergrund vermutet das die Bude überquillt ist Katie immer noch zu einem Scherzchen bereit...

O-ton Katie, auf meine Bestellung "alles für mich in Small": Will the small pink skirt still fit you???






Ich spürte bei meiner Bestellung, das die NAHBS einige Aufträge gebracht hat, und der Laden auf hochtouren läuft. Denke aber auch das sie den Bremsgriff immer in Reichweite haben....

so genug geplaudert!


----------



## shutupandride (14. Mai 2009)

bei dem rosa tütü werd ich ganz wuschig.


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> bei dem rosa tütü werd ich ganz wuschig.



schick dir dann mal ein Foto von mir....

zum nachlesen....



da die Frage nach "blasted Decals" von Eriksen aufgekommen ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Mai 2009)

Claviculas, DT Plaste Hoola Hoops und FSA Vorbau am Eriksen 
Wie kann man nur...


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> heul:
> Wie kann man nur...



kaufen und raufschrauben.....leider sehr einfach...


----------



## shutupandride (14. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> schick dir dann mal ein Foto von mir....
> 
> ... i kfrei me scho ganz nahrisch!!!


----------



## hardflipper (14. Mai 2009)

Der Tyler soll sich mal net so ham...

Ich finde die Sattelstellung viel schlimmer. 

Ne im ernst, mir ist das Teil zu bunt! Der Blaue Deckel an der Gabel, das Gold an der Kette und der Pedale und dazu noch die Roten Sachen von LRS.

Aber das Bike ist ja erst im Aufbau.

Ich hätte überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Carbon Sachen am Rad. Ich finde man muss sich nicht immer an die ungeschriebenen Gesetze des Ti-Frameaufbaus halten... Sonst sähen ja alle Räder gleich aus.

Ich bin gespannt auf fertig!


----------



## shutupandride (14. Mai 2009)

ich finds geil das eriksen.
außerdem sieht das ja nach erster zusammensteckung aus und nicht nach endzustand, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hätte überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Carbon Sachen am Rad. Ich finde man muss sich nicht immer an die ungeschriebenen Gesetze des Ti-Frameaufbaus halten... Sonst sähen ja alle Räder gleich aus.



Hab ich auch nicht zwingend, der Carbon Hinterbau am Eriksen/Yeti wie bei Nebeljäger ist ja auch OK. 
Ich finde die hier eingesetzten Dinger nur absolut potthässlich, gerafr dor Claviculas mag ich optisch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Mai 2009)

Claviculas:kotz:


----------



## IF006TD517 (15. Mai 2009)

also: egal was er an sein KE schraubt... irgendwer wird sich immer beschweren 

@ nebeljäger: endlich ein weiteres KE hier... 


ich finde meins ja auch traumhaft und da hats schon kritik gehagelt dass das 5rot rot nicht zum orange passt... naja... 

aber claviculas ans titan ... lieber dann doch die ballerinas


----------



## RealNBK (15. Mai 2009)

Ich kann die geäußerte Kritik am Eriksen komplett nachvollziehen, aber trotzdem denke ich das es ein sehr geiles Bike wird. Zwar eins aus der Brieftasche, aber ich freu mich immer wenn ich solche bikes sehe. Ich Würde mir es mit dem Geld zwar anders ausbauen, aber die Vielfalt ist ja das was mich an den Bikes reitzt. Also das fertige Bike bitte komplett detailiert zeigen!!! Bitte!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Mai 2009)

Ist doch glaube ich gar nicht seins, er hat doch ein Fully mit dem Yeti Hinterbau bestellt und auf den Aufbau von dem freue ich mich schon...


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2009)

das neue Bike für meinen Vater...

*11.6kg*


----------



## sod (15. Mai 2009)

Zingel Zingel, ballaballa.
Da fehlt ja die komplette Beleuchtung und die Reflektoren.
So kommt das aber nicht auf die Straße.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ...... Also das fertige Bike bitte komplett detailiert zeigen!!! Bitte!!




Endprodukt wird hier ersichtlich sein....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=514236&highlight=eriksen


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Zingel Zingel, ballaballa.


wolltest du mir was sagen??




sod schrieb:


> Da fehlt ja die komplette Beleuchtung und die Reflektoren.
> So kommt das aber nicht auf die Straße.



wir leben in Zeiten der Frösche...






...und Reflektoren sind mittlerweile auch aufgeklebt.


----------



## sod (16. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte dir ungefähr sagen...
..den Willisau Thread habe ich mit großem Vergnügen gelesen und bin mir nach dieser Titan-Restteileverwertung endgültig sicher, dass du positiv einen an der Klatsche hast.
SID WC, 960er, EC90 und natürlich der Rahmen für den Straßeneinsatz - hat einfach Stil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> das neue Bike für meinen Vater...



 krasser siech 
(ok, auch hier habe ich wieder keine ahnung wie man das schreibt)

sind das ultimates und eine sid worldcup???

die schutzbleche fallen etwas ab 
gibts die eigentlich nicht auch aus ti?


----------



## oldman (16. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> das neue Bike für meinen Vater...
> 
> *11.6kg*




also, wir machen das so: ich adoptiere dich fuer ne weile und du baust dann deinem adoptivpapa ein bike fuer die gasse, eins fuer den wald und dann schauen wir mal weiter.
was meinst du dazu? ist doch`n prima deal?


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Mai 2009)

echt krasses Papamobil, Hr. Zingel!



versus schrieb:


> :
> die schutzbleche fallen etwas ab
> gibts die eigentlich nicht auch aus ti?



frag mal Amaro obs die etwas länger und mit Klemmung gibt....


----------



## zingel (16. Mai 2009)

Im Bike Shop um die Ecke hat einer ein Trek Fully mit nem Rahmenriss zurückgebracht und kriegt nun gegen einen kleinen aufpreis das Top-Modell. Das will er natürlich mit Disc aufbauen und desshalb standen die einjährigen Komponenten zum Verkauf. Ich hab die dann recht günstig gekauft und da bei mir die SID höchstens eine Saison mitmachen würde, und ich Dual-Control nicht brauchen kann, sowie aus Prinzip keine Carbonlenker fahre, gab's ein neues Setup für meinen 20kg leichteren Vater


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2009)

VOGUE


----------



## hardflipper (19. Mai 2009)

Schön! 

Nur das Rot stört etwas. Schade, dass man die Rahmen nicht ganz sieht.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Nur das Rot stört etwas. Schade, dass man die Rahmen nicht ganz sieht.



stimmt die ganze Zeitschrift stört....

PS: damit nicht wieder spekuliert wird. es ist NICHT meine Frau....


----------



## hoeckle (19. Mai 2009)

schade was.....


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schade was.....



mit >40 denkt man(n) da etwas anders drüber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (19. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mit >40 denkt man(n) da etwas anders drüber....


 
jaja, die liebste liest mit ehh klar.... 

können wir ja am sonntag besprechen...


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2009)

Sonntag, 

wenn ich noch Luft zum sprechen hab.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> es ist NICHT meine Frau....



Aber Du warst der Fotograf? Oha...


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2009)

blumenthal schrieb:


> aber du w*ä*rst gern der fotograf? Oha...



:d


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2009)

irgendwie bräucht ich ein wenig kleingeld....
















...wird Zeit das der "meine" kommt....


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Mai 2009)

Schick. Mit schwarzer (oder gar Titan-) Gabel und schönem Thomson wäre es aber noch schicker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (19. Mai 2009)

Da es den schöneren und leichteren Thomson nur mit der unchristlichen 31.8er Klemmung gibt hab ich mir mal den USE Race Stem 25,4 aus England kommen lassen. Gewicht liegt bei 152 Gramm bei 110er Länge. 

Vermutlich über 50 g weniger als der Thomson?!

Man kann trotzdem noch schön eine Elite oder Masterpiece dazu montieren, da die Oberfläche und Machart identisch ist.

Das zweite Potts Bild zeigt aber nicht den Rahmen unten?! Leider sagt mir die Strahloberfläche nicht so zu aber schön gemacht ist er trotzdem.


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2009)

so und jetzt die letztendliche - non carbon - version 













lg coffee


----------



## Fezza (20. Mai 2009)

GEIL!!! einfach superschöner Aufbau!! so ein Bike würd ich mir schenken lassen ) wirklich traumhaft!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Mai 2009)

Find's sehr schön   & schöner Bildhintergrund  . 

btw: Aus welchem Material sind denn die Deckel der Disc-Brake?! "Carbon-Composite/Plaste  " ?!

btw2: Was steht denn da auf der Flasche?! *die Schrift ist so klein  * ach ja, jetzt kann ich's entziffern


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> btw2: Was steht denn da auf der Flasche?! *die Schrift ist so klein  * ach ja, jetzt kann ich's entziffern


**** the perfect bike


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> **** the perfect bike



sehr schöne seite


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schöne seite


 ja und kruder dorfmeister kommt auch gut


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. Mai 2009)

der track ist auf der k & d sessions, oder? auf jeden fall hat der don recht!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> der track ist auf der k & d sessions, oder? auf jeden fall hat der don recht!



oh ja ein klassiker wie titanbikes 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMXJj4vIJnk&feature=related"]YouTube - kruder & dorfmeister[/ame]
 sorry für ot volx


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schöne seite



Noch schöner ist es wie Heute da bei 32 Grad ein Weizen zu trinken 

OnTopic: Mein Titus bekommt gerade seine Lago-Taufe...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Noch schöner ist es wie Heute da bei 32 Grad ein Weizen zu trinken
> 
> OnTopic: Mein Titus bekommt gerade seine Lago-Taufe...
> 
> Robert


oh  geh in narco/torbole ... leone D`oro 
kaninchen essen, sehr lecker!!
 saluti


----------



## Burt! (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Reza,

hier mein Rewel für Deine Gallerie ;-)

Greets
Burt!


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Mai 2009)

@Burt!
 schönes teil!
 zur perfektion noch ne kurbel aus ti??oder black??
 ansonsten sicher ne echte rakete
 fein fein


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Mai 2009)

seeehr schickes Rewel!

Burt, kannst du bitte noch Detailaufnahmen und ein paar Infos zu den verbauten Teilen reinstellen. Das Ding hätte sichs verdient aus der Nähe abgelichtet zu werden!


----------



## Burt! (22. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> seeehr schickes Rewel!
> 
> Burt, kannst du bitte noch Detailaufnahmen und ein paar Infos zu den verbauten Teilen reinstellen. Das Ding hätte sichs verdient aus der Nähe abgelichtet zu werden!



hier schonmal ein paar Fotos; Teileliste kommt später ;-)


----------



## zingel (22. Mai 2009)

*schönes Bike!* ...eine schwarze Middleburn hätte mir allerdings besser gefallen.

Ausserdem: Wenn du so viel Druck auf die Pedale bringst, wie ich vermute (Kassette), dann wirst du mit den RaceFace Kettenblättern nicht lange glücklich sein, denn die Zähne verbiegen recht schnell.


----------



## Burt! (22. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> *schönes Bike!* ...eine schwarze Middleburn hätte mir allerdings besser gefallen.
> 
> Ausserdem: Wenn du so viel Druck auf die Pedale bringst, wie ich vermute (Kassette), dann wirst du mit den RaceFace Kettenblättern nicht lange glücklich sein, denn die Zähne verbiegen recht schnell.



tja .. die Kurbel passt opisch nicht wirklich ... ist auch schon wieder runter und steht im Leichtbáuforum zum Verkauf ... bis dahin fahre ich wieder XTR 

Greets
Burt!


----------



## tho.mas (22. Mai 2009)

Schön, dass Du es endlich mal eingestellt hast! 
Das die Kurbel es überhaupt auf's Foto geschafft hat, sensationell. Das Bike sieht jede Woche anders aus. 

Bis morgen
Thomas

Für die Mißachtung meines Plastikbikes:
Die Tasche, der verdrehte linke Griff, der Schaltzug, die Kette nicht auf dem großen Blatt und auch noch eine falsche Stellung. Oh, ohh! Gut dass wenigstens die Reifen schon wieder runter sind, bei der Ventilstellung! Also wirklich, so geht das nicht weiter! Ich werde dich bei der Forenpolizei melden und das Rad persönlich beschlagnahmen.


----------



## hardflipper (22. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rewel!

Auch wenn viele gegen integrated Headsets sind, schaut es doch sehr gut in Verbindung mit der Sid aus. Die gewaltige Krone der Sid hält mich noch etwas vom Kauf ab, da ich einen "normalen" Steuersatz fahren will...

Was mich stört:

- XTR long cage :kotz:
- silberne Kurbel (für sich schön aber an dem Rad irgendwie alleine) 
- Satteltasche (für´s Foto kann man die mal abmachen )

Der Long cage wäre für mich ein absolutes no go. Gerade mit RR Kassette ist er auch nicht mal nötig. Warum die Middleburn nicht einfach schwarz eloxieren lassen? Evtl. den Spyder gleich dazu!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rewel!  In der Werkstatt hingen diese Woche eine Menge schöne Rahmen  Besonders die wechselbaren Ausfaller sind praktisch.

Robert


----------



## hardflipper (22. Mai 2009)

steh ich auf dem Schlauch, oder war das ein Insider?


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> steh ich auf dem Schlauch, oder war das ein Insider?



-->Urlaub am Gardasee...stimmts?


----------



## Carcassonne (23. Mai 2009)

Die Middleburn ist bis auf den Silberton schon o.k. Es ist aber immer das Problem, wenn man Alu "natur" mit Titan mixt. Mein Tip: Gib die Middleburn zum Eloxierer, und laß sie titanfarben anodisieren - auch wenn das wegen des genauen Farbtons schwierig wird. Ein Rewel mit schwarzer Middleburn hatte ich schon, wäre also nix Originäres mehr *gg Aber ein Rewel mit titanfarbener Middleburn würde mich auch interessieren - eines mit titanfarbener X900 ist auf Seite 1 dieses Threads zu sehen.

Ein Tip noch hinsichtlich des Werkzeugkoffers: Mach' einen 2. Flachenhalter dran und dann machst Du in eine (aufgeschnittene) Flasche das Werkzeug rein. Sieht am Rad besser aus und am Körper auch, weil die Trikottaschen nicht so ausgebeult werden...


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... Kantonale gartenschau st. Gallen, aussenstelle degersheim mit der sonderschau zum thema "voralpiner gartenbau an hängen der exposition süd-ost"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 danke für die schönen pics flo!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2009)

Schöne Runde 

...und nachträglich ein  für Nebeljägers fertiges Eriksen.
Traumhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. Mai 2009)

crisp custom ti mit neuer potts type II gabel und ld stem von groovy cycles. so schön  

gehört jeroen, nur noch seltenst hier, leider.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2009)

Ui...Jacquie Phelan würd's freuen 
Schönes Bike.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> crisp custom ti mit neuer potts type II gabel und ld stem von groovy cycles. so schön
> 
> gehört jeroen, nur noch seltenst hier, leider.



Der Rahmen ist ja vielleicht super weil Titan, aber sonst ist das Bike ja Potthässlich!:kotz:
Ich finds aber immer wieder lustig welche Geschwüre die Leute sich zusammenbauen um extravagante Bikes zu haben um damit aufzufallen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2009)

Gut, Optik ist Geschmackssache, aber die Intention scheint ja offensichtlich gewesen zu sein eine "moderne" Version der frühen Cunningham bzw. WTB Bikes auf die Räder zu stellen oder die Optik zumindest stark an diese anzulehnen.
Meckern kann man wie man möchte, aber das ist ihm echt gut gelungen.


----------



## sHub3Rt (24. Mai 2009)

ach du heilig's blechle wie lang ist denn diese sattelstütze?

zum gesamtbike: nicht mein stil, aber super umgesetzt. muss man ja einfach mal anerkennen


----------



## hardflipper (25. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Teil muss ich auch kotzen...

Aber die Gartenschau oben... Scheice ist das geil!!! Jetzt kann nicht mehr schlafen...


----------



## sHub3Rt (25. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Aber die Gartenschau oben... Scheice ist das geil!!! Jetzt kann nicht mehr schlafen...



word!!


----------



## Carcassonne (25. Mai 2009)

Bei den "Gartenschau" Bildern sind mir als erstes die gefälschten Adiletten (4 Streifen!!!) und diese Riemchensandalen der abgebildeten Protagonisten aufgefallen. Ich meine, auf eine Austellung mit Porsches, Maserati, Ferrari usw geht man ja auch nicht mit solchen Dingern, oder?


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Mai 2009)

Und um die Uhrzeit hast Du keine dringenderen Probleme 

Die Jungs kommen von ner Tour und nicht von einer Vernissage in der Pinakothek... 

Für 90% der Autoaustellungen wäre das Schuhwerk sogar vertretbar, gerade bei den genannten Marken treiben sich dann genügend Besucher mit Sandalen und Kameras rum


----------



## hardflipper (25. Mai 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Bei den "Gartenschau" Bildern sind mir als erstes die gefälschten Adiletten (4 Streifen!!!) und diese Riemchensandalen der abgebildeten Protagonisten aufgefallen. Ich meine, auf eine Austellung mit Porsches, Maserati, Ferrari usw geht man ja auch nicht mit solchen Dingern, oder?



Geh mal auf ein Premiumauto treffen.... da kann man sich kaum retten vor Assiletten und Schnellfi??erhosen (Trainingshose mit Druckköpfen zum schnellen Ausziehen entlang des Beins). 
Gut, der ein oder andere Fahrer englischer Sprotwagen wird schon standesgemäß gekleidet sein.
Auffällig ist, dass gerade Fahrer roter, italienischer Sportwagen gerne etwas "sportlicher" gekleidet sind. 

Auf der IAA am Ferrari Stand hat sich auch einer mit Trainingsanzug beraten lassen. Der Stand war allerdings nicht für den Pöbel zugänglich sondern nur für VIP´s. 

Wobei ich beide gezeigten Schlappen auch gruselig finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

... gruselig ist hier nur eins, nämlich die letzten kommentare über adiletten und dgl.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2009)

Nicht nur deshalb: Zurück zum Thema.

Wunderschöne Bikes & toller Garten.  

btw: Das Crisp gefällt mir persönlich echt gut!


----------



## hardflipper (25. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... gruselig ist hier nur eins, nämlich die letzten kommentare über adiletten und dgl.



Nicht so ernst nehmen.  <- Die runden gelben Dinger sind dazu da die Aussagen zu entschärfen und deuten drauf hin das es nur Spass ist...

Aber jetzt echt weiter mit Bildern!


----------



## Raze (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

*wie bekommt ihr den gleichmäßigen Glanz auf die Titanrahmen hin, ohne daß die Oberfläche überall mit dunkleren Fingerabdrücken versehen ist?  * 

Alle Bikes sehen aus wie frisch sterilisiert 

Danke für Eure Tipps

raze


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *wie bekommt ihr den gleichmäßigen Glanz auf die Titanrahmen hin, ohne daß die Oberfläche überall mit dunkleren Fingerabdrücken versehen ist?  *
> 
> ...



 nach dem waschgang trocknen mit microfaser


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> ...gefälschten Adiletten (4 Streifen!!!)...



einfach die richtigen streifen zählen, dann sind es auch 3


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> toller Garten



Yep, nicht nur die Räder sind klasse, sondern gerade auch der Garten!



versus schrieb:


> einfach die richtigen streifen zählen



Ich muss nachher mal die Streifen meiner Adidas-Schlappen zählen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche verfügen diese jeweils über drei weiße Streifen...


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Mai 2009)

... ich empfehle, allen voran natürlich carcassone, die benutzung der google suche mit den stichworten  adilette weiss, adilette rot, adilette schwarz ... and so on.


----------



## hardflipper (25. Mai 2009)

Wollten (Sollten) wir das Schlappen Thema nicht Ruhen lassen!?

Der Garten ist natürlich auch Klasse, ich dachte immer es wäre Don´s Garten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Der Garten ist natürlich auch Klasse, ich dachte immer es wäre Don´s Garten!?


 bei aller bescheidenheit...der garten von uns ja
foto von hoeckle


----------



## tho.mas (25. Mai 2009)

dekadent


----------



## versus (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bei aller bescheidenheit...der garten von uns ja
> foto von hoeckle



wann säst du eigentlich den rasen


----------



## oldman (25. Mai 2009)

huebscher garten, stelle mir gerade vor wie der garten ausschaut, nachdem unsere kurze (3 jahre ) male ne runde drin gewuetet hat.
wir haben schwerpunktmaessig sportrasen, ne aehnliche qualitaet wie rugbyfelder haben


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

Der Garten ist wirklich wunderschön.

Allerdings grauselt es mich beim Betrachten der toll ausschauenden gekiesten Flächen vor dem Befall durch Wildkräuter...


----------



## Re-spekt (25. Mai 2009)

Würde mir gern ein *Corratec Titan Bow* (Rahmen) oder was ähnlich ausgefallenes/renntaugliches aus Titan zulegen,

jemand was zu verkaufen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wann säst du eigentlich den rasen



Rasen gibt's hinter'm Zaun doch offenbar genügend  und das auch noch in 'SchweizerAlmwiesenQualität'   *wer hat's erfunden   *


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> wer hat's erfunden



Wer genau?


----------



## Dynatechrider (25. Mai 2009)

Waren das nicht 2 Verrückte am Mount Tamalpais? Die Namen waren meines Wissens Joe Breeze und Gary Fischer. Also Diesmal nicht die Schweizer


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Der Garten ist wirklich wunderschön.
> 
> Allerdings grauselt es mich beim Betrachten der toll ausschauenden gekiesten Flächen vor dem Befall durch Wildkräuter...



... und -biker! Wer soll denn das alles wieder begradigen? Des Dons "wenn nicht bessere, so doch andere Hälfte" fürchte ich...


----------



## shutupandride (25. Mai 2009)

whow. geile räder bei der landesgartenschau.
vor allem das uralt-merlin mit der ibis gabel hats mir schwerstens angetan.
respekt!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

DA OUTE ICH MICH MAL
 ICH HABE 3 FREIZEITBESCHAEFTIGUNGEN DIE VIEL ZEIT KOSTEN
 MEINE BIKES MEIN GARTEN UND MEINE FAMILIE


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ICH HABE 3 FREIZEITBESCHAEFTIGUNGEN DIE VIEL ZEIT KOSTEN
> MEINE BIKES MEIN GARTEN UND MEINE FAMILIE



Und jetzt nochmal in der richtigen Reihenfolge?!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal in der richtigen Reihenfolge?!


 bike meine famile mein garten, mein umfeld meine reisen  mein job


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Mai 2009)

Wow, wenn das mal keine schicke Runde ist/war!  

So wie ich bei den äußerst schicken Rädern gestaunt habe machte meine Frau große Augen bei dem Garten  Echt top.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Mai 2009)

Das ist die richtige Reihenfolge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> so noch ein paar brauchbare bilder gefunden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zingel (25. Mai 2009)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Bei den "Gartenschau" Bildern sind mir als erstes die gefälschten Adiletten (4 Streifen!!!) und diese Riemchensandalen der abgebildeten Protagonisten aufgefallen. Ich meine, auf eine Austellung mit Porsches, Maserati, Ferrari usw geht man ja auch nicht mit solchen Dingern, oder?



und das sagt einer, der ein Pinnacle mit V-Brakes aufbaut..?


----------



## hardflipper (25. Mai 2009)

Die Schalthebel vom Marin/ Merlin bin ich auch Jahre lang am Zaskar gefahren.... Geile Teile!  <- Passt ganz gut. 

Würde sie heute noch fahren wenn man sie mit Hope Bremshebel kombinieren könnte


----------



## jörgl (25. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Würde sie heute noch fahren wenn man sie mit Hope Bremshebel kombinieren könnte



Da kann ich Dir wärmstens die Thumbies von Paul in Kombination mit Dura-Ace 9-fach Lenkerendschalthebel empfehlen...... 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/366396]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Mai 2009)

...auf Wunsch von Herrn Trailo hier noch zwei Fotos meines alten Bockes für diese Galerie 









@don trailo: Dein Garten nebst mobilem Inhalt ist unschlagbar!


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Mai 2009)

FAAAAAT.....


----------



## hardflipper (27. Mai 2009)

Puhhh, da kommt man in´s Schwitzen!!! Schööööönes Ding!


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2009)

*ach das fat ........eines der schönsten im forum!!!!!:*
 besten dank für posten zaskar le
 ich hatte ja *nur* ein wicked anno dazumal,die geo war/ist ne wucht 
 hoffe du schaffst auch im 2010 die reise in den garten der freuden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (27. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *ach das fat ........eines der schönsten im forum!!!!!:*.....



wie wahr! der Klassiker!
-------------------------------
in eigener Sache:
ich möchte euch dieses Bild von meinem nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2009)

christian, immer wieder toll anzuschauen!!!
der rahmen *und *der aufbau sind einfach ein traum 

p.s. danke für die blumen


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> in eigener Sache



Da kann aber jemand schweißen...


----------



## zaskar-le (28. Mai 2009)

Danke, Jungs! 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> hoffe du schaffst auch im 2010 die reise in den garten der freuden



...zuvor habe ich noch "regionale Verpflichtungen", sonst wird mir wohl die Freundschaft gekündigt  
Aber danke für die nette Einladung  Genug Verwandtschaft habe ich im Süden des Landes ja eigentlich - vielleicht ergibt es sich ja.

@volker: die Blumen sind berechtigt. Ich saß schon lange nicht mehr so apathisch vor dem Rechner, als Du die Fotos des Rahmens auf dem Sofa gepostet hast... Und der Aufbau ist Dir auch wirklich gut gelungen - hätte ich genauso gemacht


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Mai 2009)

@zaskar-le
Immer wieder sehr, sehr schöne Bikes .


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...zuvor habe ich noch "regionale Verpflichtungen", sonst wird mir wohl die Freundschaft gekündigt
> Aber danke für die nette Einladung  Genug Verwandtschaft habe ich im Süden des Landes ja eigentlich - vielleicht ergibt es sich ja.


 
das solltest du jetzt aber schon binnen jahresfrist schaffen, mal am schleusenkrug vorbeizuschauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (28. Mai 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> das solltest du jetzt aber schon binnen jahresfrist schaffen, mal am schleusenkrug vorbeizuschauen....



 ... oder sie holen dich und übergiessen dich mit teer und federn 

ich bitte claudia ganz lieb um fotografische dokumentation dieses ereignisses ...


----------



## Musicman (28. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bei aller bescheidenheit...der garten von uns ja
> foto von hoeckle
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/8/5/1/4/_/large/garden.jpg



Das Erste war ich bei diesem Bild dache war: Schuhe aus!

Ansonsten eine schöne Sammlung


----------



## santo77 (28. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wie wahr! der Klassiker!
> -------------------------------
> in eigener Sache:
> ich möchte euch dieses Bild von meinem nicht vorenthalten:





woow, das ist kunst und der aufbau eines der schönsten bikes die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Mai 2009)

Danke, nur net übertreiben....

um ein wenig von meinem abzulenken:

Genericcycles, kennt die wer von euch?



> The long-travel softtail.
> 
> Squish without the weight penalty or the hassle of pivots.
> 
> ...























a bissi etwas ziemlich grob für 3000.-


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> um ein wenig von meinem abzulenken



Der Schuss dürfte eindeutig nach hinten losgegangen sein...


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Mai 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



:kotz:


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Mai 2009)

Funk hat ja ein ähnliches System am Tifully.
Die Generic Schweissnähte und die Bolzen gehen aber gar nicht...das Grunddesign ist aber eigentlich ganz ansehnlich.
Dann lieber noch ein paar Fotos von Eriksen


----------



## RealNBK (29. Mai 2009)

genauso wenig wie micht der anblick des rahmendesigns und der handwerklichen fertigkeit erfreut, erfreut sich der Dämpfer seiner fehlenden Abstützung...


----------



## zingel (29. Mai 2009)

verzinkte Aussensechskanntschrauben...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Funk hat ja ein ähnliches System am Tifully.
> Die Generic Schweissnähte und die Bolzen gehen aber gar nicht...das Grunddesign ist aber eigentlich ganz ansehnlich.
> Dann lieber noch ein paar Fotos von Eriksen



Yep, auch meine Meinung.

 Das gebogene Oberohr finde ich bei nem Fully aber ganz gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (29. Mai 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> verzinkte Aussensechskanntschrauben...



whuääää.....

Bei John Castellano's Silk Ti sieht das schon anders aus....







Ich denke wenn die Konstruktion seitlich steif genug ist(was bei Pivotless durchaus möglich erscheint)könnte man sehr wohl auf die Dämpferführung verzichten...

Aber, wie schon öfter angedeutet....dann lieber a "gscheids" Fully mit steifen Hinterbau...


----------



## hardflipper (29. Mai 2009)

Es geht ja nicht nur um den Seitlichen Flex... auch die "Knickung" durch die vertikale Hinterbaubewegung (Einfedern) macht dem Dämpfer zu schaffen.

Ein Horstlink oder ein Gelenk über den Ausfallern würde da schon einiges entlasten. Beim Yeti ist ja auch eine dünnere Stelle an den Sitzstreben was das Gelenk simuliert. Zwar hat dieses noch eine Dämpferabstützung aber das "Gelenk" macht schon Sinn.

Beim Grobschlächterbike scheint der Hinterbau ab Mitte Kettenstrebe zu steif zu sein um dem Dämpfer ein langes Leben zu bescheren....


----------



## Fezza (29. Mai 2009)

Der Grundgedanke ist super, die Ausführung aber leider mangelhaft. auch gefallen mir die gebogenen Rohre nicht, da gäb es sicher schönere Möglichkeiten, vorallem bei dem Preis...


----------



## singlestoph (29. Mai 2009)

ein softtail hat durchaus seine berechtigung, wenn schön gemacht wie bei den castellanis dann auch ok

ein softtail ist ja auch kein fully sondern nur ein weiches hardtail
wenn man da zuviel federweg einbaut wird die ganze sache netürlich albern

mein salsa dos niner hat 1" federweg, das scheint erscheint mir schlau


----------



## Radlerin (29. Mai 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...zuvor habe ich noch "regionale Verpflichtungen", sonst wird mir wohl die Freundschaft gekündigt







floibex schrieb:


> ... oder sie holen dich und übergiessen dich mit teer und federn
> 
> ich bitte claudia ganz lieb um fotografische dokumentation dieses ereignisses ...



Ich werde mein Bestes versuchen - allerdings steh ich natürlich auch in vorderster Front zum Teeren und Federn, da wird das Kamerahalten etwas schwierig. Aber das wird schon, ich muss eigentlich nur noch Christian mal in die Finger kriegen...


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Mai 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> allerdings steh ich natürlich auch in vorderster Front zum Teeren und Federn



Zum Glück gibt es Stative und Selbstauslöser...


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Mai 2009)

... reza, dürfen hier frauen ohne eigene titanräder überhaupt posten?


----------



## mete (29. Mai 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ein Horstlink oder ein Gelenk über den Ausfallern würde da schon einiges entlasten. Beim Yeti ist ja auch eine dünnere Stelle an den Sitzstreben was das Gelenk simuliert. Zwar hat dieses noch eine Dämpferabstützung aber das "Gelenk" macht schon Sinn.



Oder einfach ein Umlenkhebel wie beim Scalpel, das ja einen ähnlichen Federweg bietet.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Mai 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... Reza, dürfen hier frauen ohne eigene titanräder überhaupt posten?



hmmmm wenn sie wirklich unser (un)wissen bereichern.... IM GEGENSATZ ZU ANDEREN MÄNNERLEIN`S .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (29. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hmmmm wenn sie wirklich unser (un)wissen bereichern.... IM GEGENSATZ ZU ANDEREN MÄNNERLEIN`S .....


----------



## ko5tik (29. Mai 2009)

Mein Panzer im Freien Wildbahn bei artgerechten Haltung ( Unwichtige details aus dem BIld entfernt)


----------



## shutupandride (29. Mai 2009)

toller pelz!


----------



## ko5tik (1. Juni 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> toller pelz!



... mit Titanoxyd eingerieben


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juni 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Ich werde mein Bestes versuchen - allerdings steh ich natürlich auch in vorderster Front zum Teeren und Federn, da wird das Kamerahalten etwas schwierig. Aber das wird schon, ich muss eigentlich nur noch Christian mal in die Finger kriegen...



Das sehe ich ja jetzt erst, sapperlot!  

Prinzipiell wäre ich damit einverstanden - solange nichts an's Titan kommt. Lieber wäre mir es allerdings, wenn Claudia sich demnächst mal bei mir einfinden würde. Ich habe hier noch ein paar schöne NOS schwarze Dia Compe 987 und unter Umständen, je nachdem ob und in welchem Umfang ich beteert werde, noch ein kleines Überraschungsgeschenk für ein spezielles Pony


----------



## hardflipper (1. Juni 2009)

Eure zweideutigen Flrits könnt ihr im Erosforum klar machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juni 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Eure zweideutigen Flrits könnt ihr im Erosforum klar machen.



Na gut 

Zur Abwechslung noch einmal etwas Konstruktives - ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich es hier schon mal gepostet habe. Mehr Titan habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## hardflipper (1. Juni 2009)

Geiles Teil! Bis auf die Magura war mein Zaskar fast genauso aufgebaut. 

Da dran wäre ne schöne V-brake oder ein par Graftons der Hit!


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Juni 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Geiles Teil! Bis auf die Magura war mein Zaskar fast genauso aufgebaut. Da wäre ne schöne V-brake oder ein par Graftons schön dran!



Danke! 

Sehe ich ähnlich mit den Maguras, ist so eine Art Hassliebe. Allerdings hat dieser Rahmen ab Werk keinen Gegenhalter für Cantis, wohl eine Spezialität des Baujahrs oder eine Sonderanfertigung - eine Rahmennummer hat (und hatte) der Kleine schließlich auch nicht. V-Brakes mag ich persönlich nicht so...


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juni 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> V-Brakes mag ich persönlich nicht so...



na ja ich finde die maguras an deinem bike noch dezent
 die kurbel sieht auch noch sehr gut aus
 feines GT


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2009)

schönes GT

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Beachtenswert, sehr sehr beachtenswert....

Amaro Paluzzi I

Quelle: http://www.foromtb.com/f78/paluzzi-amaro-paluzzi-473680.html


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Beachtenswert, sehr sehr beachtenswert....



In der Tat


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Juni 2009)

Ganz und gar nicht hässlich, das gute Stück...

Konnte sich schon jemand ein Bild vom Vorbau aus dem Hause Amaro machen?


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Juni 2009)

auf den ersten blick ganz fein


----------



## oldman (3. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> so, hier wieder was zum gucken... seit Freitag in unserem Keller, ein Morati HC 1.2. Habe mal ein paar Parts drangesteckt, wird aber ne Weile dauern bis es auf die Piste geht.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall kommen Hope Mono Minis dran, Moots Stuetze, Flite, SRAM, White Kurbel mit Boone, AmClassic LRS, Rest ist dann recht einfach.
> Dann gibt's es auch bessere Bilder.





so, hab das Softtail noch garnicht mal aufgebaut, da hörte ich wieder Stimmen...

ergo darf mein Morati HC 1.2 Softtail "gehen", bei Interesse PM.
merci


----------



## zingel (3. Juni 2009)

ob die Wippen vom Amaro auch aus Titan sind? ...wenn ja, halte ich den Steg der unteren für etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> so, hab das Softtail noch garnicht mal aufgebaut, da hörte ich wieder Stimmen...
> 
> ergo darf mein Morati HC 1.2 Softtail "gehen", bei Interesse PM.
> merci


 
na toll..... gib´s zu das war absicht.....


----------



## hardflipper (3. Juni 2009)

Amaro -> Einwirken auf mich -> ich: sprachlos! 

Und dass wo ich doch vor kurzem erst festgestellt hatte, dass man (ich) eigentlich kein Hardtail brauche....


----------



## oldman (3. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> na toll..... gib´s zu das war absicht.....



nee, ehrlich nicht. mir ist nur ein weiterer HC 1.3 aufgedrängt worden - NOS, wie wir Akademiker zu sagen pflegen... 
ist einer der selteneren Rahmen "mit ohne Cantisockel", also blanker Popo, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen:


----------



## marinito (3. Juni 2009)

The Amaro Paluzzi has taken more than a year development from paper to reality...frame design by Aimar Fraga and suspension design by Antonio Osuna (you can check out his blog if you wish: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/)


----------



## hardflipper (3. Juni 2009)

At first sight I thougt it was a Giant Maestro System....

It´s a pretty nice Frame!


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> The Amaro Paluzzi has taken more than a year development from paper to reality...frame design by Aimar Fraga and suspension design by Antonio Osuna (you can check out his blog if you wish: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/)



Hi Friend,

thanks for the additional Informations! Can you tell us something about the weight of this beauty...

great work ....!


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> nee, ehrlich nicht. mir ist nur ein weiterer HC 1.3 aufgedrängt worden - NOS, wie wir Akademiker zu sagen pflegen...
> ist einer der selteneren Rahmen "mit ohne Cantisockel", also blanker Popo, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen:



sieht fein aus! mehr bilder?

der mann kauft hier ein rähmchen nach dem anderen - habe ich das falsch in erinnerung, oder hast du nicht vor einer weile gesagt, dass dich ti-hardtails (mit fw <130mm) dich nicht mehr jucken


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> nee, ehrlich nicht. mir ist nur ein weiterer HC 1.3 aufgedrängt worden - NOS, wie wir Akademiker zu sagen pflegen...
> ist einer der selteneren Rahmen "mit ohne Cantisockel", also blanker Popo, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen:


 

nene, passt schon!

dann könnten wir ja einen doppelaufbaudingsbums machen....


----------



## oldman (3. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sieht fein aus! mehr bilder?
> 
> *der mann kauft hier ein rähmchen nach dem anderen *- habe ich das falsch in erinnerung, oder hast du nicht vor einer weile gesagt, dass dich ti-hardtails (mit fw <130mm) dich nicht mehr jucken



aber, immer nach dem Motto "einer kommt und einer geht".
mein Fuhrpark beschränkt sich bekanntlich auf das Wesentliche:
Stahl Singelspeeder GT Psyclone
Titan Waldmaschine Litespeed Kitsuma
Titan Sofa Moots Cinco
Strassenfeger Morati SC 1.2

im Prinzip brauche ich nichts mehr.... was ich nicht wirklich fahre, fliegt raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> aber, immer nach dem Motto "einer kommt und einer geht".
> mein Fuhrpark beschränkt sich bekanntlich auf das Wesentliche:
> Stahl Singelspeeder GT Psyclone
> Titan Waldmaschine Litespeed Kitsuma
> ...



weiss ich doch 
aber hast du gar keinen renner mehr?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> auf den ersten blick ganz fein



Auf den zweiten Blick ist das Amaro-Fully doch auch ganz fein, hm?! 

Was mir aber definitiv nicht gefällt ist mMn die Motivwahl der neuen Website von Amarobikes (dot) com 

Witzig ist doch wohl definitiv etwas anderes, oder?!:kotz: 

*P(E)ACE*please* 
Man sollte denen vllt. mal eine Mail schicken?


----------



## marinito (4. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> thanks for the additional Informations! Can you tell us something about the weight of this beauty...
> 
> great work ....!


 
Sorry, Bernhard... up until now neither the owner nor the designer have said a word about its weight...we must wait


----------



## oldman (4. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> weiss ich doch
> aber hast du gar keinen renner mehr?



doch, den Strassenfeger Morati SC 1.2
achja, am WE findet sich noch das Tachyon Rähmchen bei mir ein, das wird mein auffe-Arbeit-fahr-Bike


----------



## Coffee (5. Juni 2009)

so, jetzt mit dreck 





lg coffee


----------



## sb-lümmel (5. Juni 2009)

Interssant....
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/News.aspx?NewsID=538&PartnerID=2409
Gruß
eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (5. Juni 2009)

sb-lümmel schrieb:


> Interssant....
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/News.aspx?NewsID=538&PartnerID=2409
> Gruß
> eric



hmmm, das laeuft eher drauf hinaus, dass der gute Brant auf Teufel komm raus irgendwas revolutionaeres fabrizieren muss, aber es darf halt keine On-One Kopie sein.
Seine On-One Titanen waren schon wirklich toll, kaum zu uebertreffen. Dieses Ragley Teil sieht imho bemitleidenswert aus...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Juni 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> so, jetzt mit dreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch mit Dreck ist es definitiv eins der schönsten Bikes hier. 

@coffee
Da ja Vorbau und Lenker von schwarz auf Ti gewechselt wurden, schraub' doch vllt. noch irgendwann eine Breezer-/Morati-mäßige Ti-Kurbel ran.  

btw: Das Ragley finde ich zwar auch interessant, aber nicht wirklich gelungen. Ob die Kettenstreben dauerhaft halten?!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2009)

das ragley ist aber für gehörig viel federweg ausgelegt.



> Fork length 130-150mm optimised.


----------



## hardflipper (5. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> das ragley ist aber für gehörig viel federweg ausgelegt.



Leider


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2009)

Wer das braucht sollte sich lieber das Lynskey Ridgeline anschauen.
Ist ja auch fÃ¼r Gabeln der GrÃ¶Ãenordnung ausgelegt,etwas klassischer hat aber innerdeutsch fÃ¼r 1399â¬ schon die Lynskey Ti StÃ¼tze mit dabei...


----------



## oldman (5. Juni 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> das ragley ist aber für gehörig viel federweg ausgelegt.



die On-One Titanen sind auch "long haul hardtails", also nichts Neues. Einziger Unterschied ist imho, dass die On-One einfach eleganter daherkommen, dieses Ragley ist halt so'n Klotz....
und ja, 150mm Federweg am HT ist imho ein bissle viel.


----------



## hoeckle (5. Juni 2009)

da auch ich, wie der alte mann, gelegentlich stimmen höre und soeben eine sehr laute 


el guapo ti


das ist ein 4-gelenker, richtig!?

 heute kann ich bestimmt nicht mehr schlafen! will jemand ein 06er ransom rahmen kit und eventl. den ein oder anderen ti rahmen....


reza, bitte um wortmeldung, gerne auch per mail...


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> aber, immer nach dem Motto "einer kommt und einer geht".
> 
> im Prinzip brauche ich nichts mehr.... was ich nicht wirklich fahre, fliegt raus...



sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da auch ich, wie der alte mann, gelegentlich stimmen höre und soeben eine sehr laute
> 
> 
> el guapo ti
> ...



der preis ist gar nich übel für den el guapo ti
 kauf  hoeckle kauf 
 mein rocky mountain slayer sxc  frame-set ist auch zu haben...
 doch back to topic
 das amarofully würde ich gerne mal fahren


----------



## Defiant32 (6. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (6. Juni 2009)

nice Serotta decals! ;-)


----------



## Defiant32 (6. Juni 2009)

i just put them on to determine the position for the respray


----------



## zingel (6. Juni 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2009)

The Nuke Proof Bike looks great.
I didn't know that they were also building frames back in the days...


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Juni 2009)

Three wonderful bikes...


----------



## Defiant32 (7. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> The Nuke Proof Bike looks great.
> I didn't know that they were also building frames back in the days...



Yes they did but very limited
At first they made some of their own but after a small number they had Litespeed build their bikes for them


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Juni 2009)

Serotta without Colorado Concept Tubing


----------



## hardflipper (7. Juni 2009)

I also like the machined fork crown! Who made it? In my opinion a FSR-Judy-"casting" would increase the coolness of the fork. 

My fave is the nuke. Sloped Top tubes rules!


----------



## Defiant32 (7. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Serotta without Colorado Concept Tubing



before i stripped the paint:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (8. Juni 2009)

nice bas. 
but like the austrian already said, you need the sticker of the tubing to do a perfect repaint.


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Juni 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nice bas.
> but like the austrian already said, you need the sticker of the tubing to do a perfect repaint.



i'm bewildered about the (non)tapered tubes. I haven't seen any Serotta Ti with "straight" Tubing before(exc. very old Steels...)

or is it a visual fault?

however, nice Ti Trio!


----------



## Defiant32 (9. Juni 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> I also like the machined fork crown! Who made it? In my opinion a FSR-Judy-"casting" would increase the coolness of the fork.
> 
> My fave is the nuke. Sloped Top tubes rules!



The CNC crown for the Judy is a NOS AC crown
The sloping tubes are cool for sure, from a distance the NP looks the most impressive 




shutupandride schrieb:


> nice bas.
> but like the austrian already said, you need the sticker of the tubing to do a perfect repaint.



Hi Dude! 

these are replica stickers just to look what position i should apply the stickers and where the panels.
The original stickers i got form Ben last are still boxed.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> i'm bewildered about the (non)tapered tubes. I haven't seen any Serotta Ti with "straight" Tubing before(exc. very old Steels...)
> 
> or is it a visual fault?
> 
> however, nice Ti Trio!



it does not have straight tubing, it has oval tubing like every other Serotta 
but it is difficult to show on the picture


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Juni 2009)

Bas, thank you for the Pictures.

Can you say me something about the year of Production?

looks earlier than 1995......


----------



## Defiant32 (9. Juni 2009)

I was contacted by the builder who remembers building this bike in 1995.
It was the only orange TiMax that ever left the factory 






He remembers it because they used the orange paint he put together for his own ATX


----------



## oliversen (9. Juni 2009)

Seeing that orange coating coming off that one of a kind frame makes me feel a bit sick. I wonder how the original builder feels....

However, great bike(s) you did put together

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiant32 (9. Juni 2009)

oliversen schrieb:


> Seeing that orange coating coming off that one of a kind frame makes me feel a bit sick. I wonder how the original builder feels....



The original paint was not good enough anymore.
And he understood,..when i showed him my new colour scheme


----------



## oliversen (9. Juni 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> ....
> And he understood,..when i showed him my new colour scheme



...how about,.... showing us your new colour scheme?


----------



## Defiant32 (9. Juni 2009)

Nah,..it will be ready in 2 weeks, i wil show it then.

Bas


----------



## shutupandride (10. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Bas, thank you for the Pictures.
> 
> Can you say me something about the year of Production?
> 
> looks earlier than 1995......



the pre-owner told me that it was produced in 1995. accoring to this the rear cable stop of the rear brake is missing: cantilever brakes use.
not a single tube is similar to any other, every tube begins different than it ends. which evidence else is needed to make clear that this is a serotta...
would never sell it again, bas. but my evil wife told me i´ve got too many bikes, i´ve never seen it that way...
LOVE SEROTTA BIKES ... FOR EVER!!!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2009)

bin vorhin beim surfen auf einen Traum gestossen, den ich den Ti-Freaks nicht vorenthalten möchte.






mit schwarzen Laufrädern würde es mir noch eine Spur besser gefallen. Ist aber auch so ganz schön  .


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Juni 2009)

Rote Aufkleber mit roten Elox-Teilen kombiniert mögen mir nicht gefallen. Für Titanspacer hat's auch nicht mehr gereicht. 
Und welchem Albtraum entspringt bloß diese neue Farbgebung der King Steuersätze!?


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Juni 2009)

diese prollig-protzige King Aufschrift würde sicher gut zum undezenten Moots Schriftzug passen...

in meinen Augen ist der Soto Voce viel eleganter!

Mir gefällt das Moots,........ bis auf die Gabeldecals


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> diese prollig-protzige King Aufschrift würde sicher gut zum undezenten Moots Schriftzug passen...
> 
> in meinen Augen ist der Soto Voce viel eleganter!
> 
> Mir gefällt das Moots,........ bis auf die Gabeldecals


 stimmt
 gabel cleanen und rote sattelschelle ein paar rote schrauben TI spacer
 und fein ist es


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Juni 2009)

Diskutabler als das neue King Design finde ich die schiere Anzahl von Moots Decals.
Das hat mich immer schon gestört.
Ohne Decals an Sitzstreben und Sitzrohr wäre es bedeutend schöner.
Und ne weiße Reba hätte ich glaube ich schöner gefunden.


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Und ne weiße Reba hätte ich glaube ich schöner gefunden.



Gerade in Verbindung mit den weißen Felgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juni 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Gerade in Verbindung mit den weißen Felgen...



ich glaube ich muss meine farbeinstellungen am pc ändern....
 hab das erst nun bemerkt.... ohhhhhhh jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa weisse fox dran und grössere scheiben....
*.... doch leider liest der besitzer nicht mit.....*


----------



## hardflipper (11. Juni 2009)

Um Sotto Voce mal nicht in vergessenheit geraten zu lassen: ich finds unschön... dann lieber die ganz alte Version komplett ohne Logos aber die matten flecken stören mich irgendwie. Zumal die restlichen King teile ja nicht sotto voce sind. 

Würde mir wünschen hier mehr 650b Hardtails zu sehen. 29er ist für meinen Geschmack einen Ticken zu groß.


----------



## Deer (11. Juni 2009)

Wo wir grad bei Thema Moots sind


----------



## hardflipper (11. Juni 2009)

Felgenaufkleber runter! Wenn mögich die aktuellen Fox OEM Gabelaufkleber besorgen, diese sind titangrau! 
Nur der "Ring" an der Gabel sieht irgendwie verlassen aus, dann lieber ganz clean.

Bis auf die Bremshebel würd ich es direkt so fahren! Schönes Ding!


----------



## Deer (11. Juni 2009)

Die Felgennaufkleber kommen noch ab und die Decals für die FOX muß ich noch besorgen,steht aber schon auf der ToDo Liste.Vielleicht gibts in Willingen was.
Die Bremshebel finde ich persönlich sehr schick aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Die neue Stütze ist auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache, die Einstellbarkeit ist Top
Wenn ich die King Teile nicht schon hätte wäre ich wohl auf Braun gegangen.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juni 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die King Teile nicht schon hätte wäre ich wohl auf Braun gegangen.


zum glück hattest du die teile
 finde den braunhype ein wenig heikel bei gebürsteten ti....das könnte böse kratzen, doch wenn schon ,denn schon, wer baut ne passende braune kurbel....??
 beim eloxierer haben wir mal angefragt mit farbmuster.. no way....


----------



## hardflipper (11. Juni 2009)

Braun wäre cool bei semilackiertem Titanrahmen. Hätte da an einen weißen Steuerrohrberich mit braunem Steuersatz drin gedacht. Weiße Gabel mit braunen King Naben dirn. Der Hinterbau blank und der Knotenpunkt Sitzstreben, Ober- und Stizrohr dann auch braun lackiert.
Vielleicht noch ein brown CK BB drin.... :träum:


----------



## Deer (11. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> zum glück hattest du die teile



So ists halt am Stimmigsten,aber ganz ohne Farbtupfer auch irgendwie fast schon ein wenig langweilig.
Bei den Kurbeln hätte ich mir noch was aus Titan gewünscht,aber das ist wohl aussichtslos bei dem Angebot und den Preisen
So hat die XTR imho das beste Preisleistungs-Verhältnis und passt noch recht gut zum Bike.

Werde wohl demnächst nochmal einen Versuch starten den King Ti ins Moots zu bekommen, ohne das es Knackgeräusche gibt.Ich hatte ihn schonmal drin,aber sobald der Ti-Lagerabschlußring (der mit der O-Ring Dichtung) drauf war knackte es schon beim Lenkeinschlag.Wenn man nun den Ti-Abschlußring gegen den Alu getauscht hat war das Knacken weg


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Juni 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Braun wäre cool bei semilackiertem Titanrahmen. Hätte da an einen weißen Steuerrohrberich mit braunem Steuersatz drin gedacht. Weiße Gabel mit braunen King Naben dirn. Der Hinterbau blank und der Knotenpunkt Sitzstreben, Ober- und Stizrohr dann auch braun lackiert.
> Vielleicht noch ein brown CK BB drin.... :träum:



genau das schwebt mir bei meinem zukünftigen RR Projekt 2020 oder so vor...
Baum mit diesen Farbakzenten und weiss lasiert...

darf gar nicht daran denken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (11. Juni 2009)

@deer

ich finds klasse(vielleicht ohne Sitz/Sattelrohraufkleber)!

die Gabeldecals gefallen mir ausserordentlich gut(hat irgenwie etwas Retro Style), und wenn die besagten Decals entfernt wären würde auch das Argument mit "verloren" auch weniger ziehen....

und ja die Tech Hebel hab ich mir viel protziger vorgestellt...wirkt auf dem Bild gar nicht mal so übel

klasse Teil!


----------



## gulwing (12. Juni 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Thema Moots sind



So einen Rahmen hätte ich auch gern.  
Würde dafür meinen YBB hier opfern. 
Möchte denn niemand tauschen? 
Rahmengröße 19".

Gruß
Gul


----------



## santo77 (13. Juni 2009)

kann bitte jemand das gewicht von einem eriksen hardtail 650 rahmen posten?
ich finde keine angaben. danke.


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Juni 2009)

Da die ja auf Maß gefertigt werden würde ich am Besten mal ne Mail an Eriksen schicken und nachhaken was die ungefähr in deiner Größe wiegen


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Juni 2009)

muss hier einfach mal crossposten....

granmottes Amaro Paluzzi(foromtb):





















schöne 10.490g


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juni 2009)

Puhhh, da geht einem ja das Messer in der Hose auf. 

Ein richtig lässiges Teil! 

Man sieht, dass der Besitzer sehr auf Details achtet. Z.B. Sram Attac Dreher mit X0 Gummis nur mal so als kleines Beispiel genannt.
Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Muttern an den Umlenkhebeln. Da hätte man die Gewinde auch in´s Titan bohren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (16. Juni 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Muttern an den Umlenkhebeln. Da hätte man die Gewinde auch in´s Titan bohren können.



stimmt! angesicht dessen das das Design der Rest der Gelenke absolut schön gelöst ist!...würde sich aber mit einem kleinen Umbau(Gewindeeinsätze??)leicht verändern lassen....

auf jeden Fall: KLASSE ARBEIT AIMAR!


----------



## panzer-oddo (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

im Bezug auf das Amaro: Was spricht für offene Bremsleitungsführungen mit Kabelbindern? Vor allem bei Zugverlegung auf der Oberseite sieht das doch nicht so schön aus und hat schon einigen Damen die zarte Haut ihrer Oberschenkel-Innenseite aufgerissen

Bei geschlossenen Führungen muss man zwar das Bremssystem trennen, das geht aber ziemlich flott und meistens muss danach nicht einmal entlüftet werden. 

Wenn schon offen, sollte die Führung wenigstens Clipser-kompatibel sein.

Was sagen die Experten dazu?

gruß ali


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juni 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Bezug auf das Amaro: Was spricht für offene Bremsleitungsführungen mit Kabelbindern? Vor allem bei Zugverlegung auf der Oberseite sieht das doch nicht so schön aus und hat schon einigen Damen die zarte Haut ihrer Oberschenkel-Innenseite aufgerissen
> 
> ...



Ich bin so oder so kein Fan von Zug AUF dem Oberrohr. Ehr drunter oder  unterm Unterrohr.

Mit Clips wär´s besser...


----------



## zingel (16. Juni 2009)

müsste ich momentan ein Fully aufbauen, käme das Amaro in die engere Wahl.


----------



## ckaestner (16. Juni 2009)

was soll das Morati kosten?
Gruss,
Clemens
[email protected]


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juni 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> müsste ich momentan ein Fully aufbauen, käme das Amaro in die engere Wahl.



Dito. Allerdings würde ich es anders aufbauen als das da oben, den Aufbau finde ich zwar stimmig, aber recht einfallslos.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2009)

ja steff
das amaro hat echt was- da kommen sogar moots titus eriksen und litespeed ins schwitzen......
rein visuell das schönste, ob der hinterbau auch erste sahne ist, müsste ich aber schon testen....


----------



## Burt! (16. Juni 2009)

Amaro? Wo gibts dazu weitere Infos?

Das Gewicht ist wirklich verlockend ... frage mich, wie sich der Rahmen wohl fährt ... bin vom Fahrkomfort derzeit eigentlich mehr als zufrieden mit meinem Rewel, wenngleich es "nur" ein Hardtail ist  ... zu weich mag ich es auch nicht  ... grübel grübel... 

Greets
Burt!


----------



## marinito (16. Juni 2009)

www.amarobikes.com but the site is under reconstruction...is being renewed

pics of some bikes from Aimar:


----------



## santo77 (16. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> www.amarobikes.com but the site is under reconstruction...is being renewed
> 
> pics of some bikes from Aimar:






las bicci`s son como suenos

me gustan muchissimo

que bonitas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2009)

OK, stylisch ja, aber einige der Bikes sind mir fast schon zu individuell bis sinnvoll unfahrbar...


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Juni 2009)

das nennt ma Soul, Tyler ......SOUUUUL.....
--------------------------------------------------

und ja..............


----------



## santo77 (16. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> OK, stylisch ja, aber einige der Bikes sind mir fast schon zu individuell bis sinnvoll unfahrbar...





stimmt. aber das hier z.b. ist doch in worten nicht mehr zu beschreiben,
einfach wunderschön.


----------



## jörgl (16. Juni 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> stimmt. aber das hier z.b. ist doch in worten nicht mehr zu beschreiben,
> einfach wunderschön.



Das Sattelrohr ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch....... entweder ein ISP mit exakt angepaßtem Sitzrohr oder die klassische Version.... aber so


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juni 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> stimmt. aber das hier z.b. ist doch in worten nicht mehr zu beschreiben,
> einfach wunderschön.



Erinnert mich von den Proportionen (Stützenlänge. Überhöung etc.) an mein Fully.


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> www.amarobikes.com but the site is under reconstruction...is being renewed
> 
> pics of some bikes from Aimar:



 es ist nur meine bescheidene meinung, aber bis auf das fixiehipsterbrakelessbahncruiserwasweissichrad sehe ich nix, was mir gefällt. und das würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen, bzw. können...


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das Sattelrohr ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch....... entweder ein ISP mit exakt angepaßtem Sitzrohr oder die klassische Version.... aber so



Sehe ich auch so, zumal der Aufbau auch nicht der schönste ist.
Wie gesagt, individuell und solange es dem Besitzer passt und gefällt OK, aber sinnvoll gelöst ist es nicht immer...


----------



## marinito (16. Juni 2009)

I don´t know if I have understood right because a use a web translator (don´t speak german, sorry) but I think Tyler1977 is right: the idea behind Amaro is that you can build exactly your own personal bike...Amaro´s motto is "custom sized dreams"

More bikes from Amaro:


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2009)

zu amaro
ganz klar abgedrehte vollfreaks 
die mag ich am liebsten und wie gesagt das fully oder ein ht von ihnen ( das ich aufbaue)  würde mich begeistern, ansonsten darf man ihre projekte und philosophie nicht zu ernst nehmen, die bauen schliesslich auch bikes fürs design und nicht nur funktion(und nach kundenwunsch)
solche irren bereichen das parkett enorm und das ist immer noch ultrawichtig, was ich aber auch noch symphatisch finde> brain from EUSKADI!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marinito (16. Juni 2009)

I almost forgot...

Aimar riding his Lollobrigida at the Nissan Titan Desert:


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> I almost forgot...
> 
> Aimar riding his Lollobrigida at the Nissan Titan Desert:



I like this bike!

The photo shows the right environment for a bike like this! It´s pretty nice but not a every-day-bike.


----------



## marinito (16. Juni 2009)

Well, I´m not so close friend with Aimar but as far as I know is Aimar´s only bike and his every-day-bike...the only things he changes are tires and ring depending on the terrain...

So,if you like it, more photos


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> I don´t know if I have understood right because a use a web translator (don´t speak german, sorry) but I think Tyler1977 is right: the idea behind Amaro is that you can build exactly your own personal bike...Amaro´s motto is "custom sized dreams"
> 
> More bikes from Amaro:



Thanks for the pics.
Those bikes are really awesome, look stunning and seem to be functional. 
I like individual bikes and custom made solutions, but for me the functionality of the bike is of utmost importance.
Some of the bikes you posted earlier did look good, though not thought through to the last degree in my opinion. Some of the earlier designs I did not like at all.
But as long as the customer gets, loves and rides his dreambike we shouldn't argue (too much ) about this issue.


----------



## marinito (16. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Thanks for the pics.
> Those bikes are really awesome, look stunning and seem to be functional.
> I like individual bikes and custom made solutions, *but for me the functionality of the bike is of utmost importance.*
> Some of the bikes you posted earlier did look good, though not thought through to the last degree in my opinion. Some of the earlier designs I did not like at all.
> But as long as the customer gets, loves and rides his dreambike we shouldn't argue (too much ) about this issue.


 
For example, the Amaro Bellucci has recently won the Nissan Titan Desert in the women´s category (http://www.titandesert.es/es/index.php) and Josef Ajram has recently finished Ultraman Hawai in 7th spot aboard his Amaro TT (http://josefajram.com/ultraman/503/)


----------



## santo77 (17. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> zu amaro
> ganz klar abgedrehte vollfreaks
> die mag ich am liebsten und wie gesagt das fully oder ein ht von ihnen ( das ich aufbaue)  würde mich begeistern, ansonsten darf man ihre projekte und philosophie nicht zu ernst nehmen, die bauen schliesslich auch bikes fürs design und nicht nur funktion(und nach kundenwunsch)
> solche irren bereichen das parkett enorm und das ist immer noch ultrawichtig, was ich aber auch noch symphatisch finde> brain from EUSKADI!




bin da ganz bei dir. so ein ht wäre auch meins.

wenn man noch ein paar zentimeter an der sattelstütze verstellen kann,
ist das in der praxis manchmal recht praktisch, aber er macht das ja auch
durchgehend.
der aufbau ist natürlich immer individuell, der rahmen aber bombastisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Juni 2009)

Dann aber bitte auch eine passende Ti Stütze.
So schauts doch komisch aus...


----------



## Sumpfreiter (17. Juni 2009)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> So, jetzt nur noch warten!





Ei, das hat sich aber gelohnt.


----------



## santo77 (17. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte auch eine passende Ti Stütze.
> So schauts doch komisch aus...




ja da hast recht, sollte schon ti sein


----------



## -odi- (17. Juni 2009)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> Ei, das hat sich aber gelohnt.




Bilder,













                     ...bitte.


----------



## Sumpfreiter (18. Juni 2009)

-odi- schrieb:


> Bilder,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... hmm. Mag peinlich klingen, aber ich habe weder Digitalkamera noch Handy. Hat jemand eine Kamera feil?


----------



## singlestoph (18. Juni 2009)

hmmmmm

ich krieg wohl nächstens wieder was neues rein, ich werd wohl bald der usedbikes dealer of the year  zumindest was serotta, titan und rennrad ....

also wenn das so aussieht wie ich hoffe wird eins bei mir bleiben und dafür muss mein colnago gehn ....

ich mach aufjedenfall bilders


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> I almost forgot...
> 
> Aimar riding his Lollobrigida at the Nissan Titan Desert:



hatte nie ne idee, wozu das teil gut sein soll, außer, dass es cool aussieht, aber dafür dürftes ja ideal sein.


----------



## hoeckle (18. Juni 2009)

der sommer nähert sich mit riesen schritten seiner mitte. 

die kirschen sind geerntet und zu marmelade und anderem verarbeitet. die marillen und äpfel zieren sich noch ein wenig und lassen auf sich warten.....








dafür aber trägt der gelegentlich blühende Ficus Titanius eine prächtige Frucht....








huch, nein, das ist der nichtragende apfelbaum.... jetzt aber nochmal : S C H Ä R F E !

























































die feine frucht wird jetzt erstmal behutsam geerntet. ob fein eingelegt oder frisch zubereitet, daß wird nun in aller ruhe überlegt...


maybe continued


----------



## kona86 (18. Juni 2009)

Geil, mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> maybe continued



hopefully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (18. Juni 2009)

habe auch noch was titaniges










gruß maik


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...serotta, titan und rennrad ....







singlestoph schrieb:


> ich mach aufjedenfall bilders



und auf jeden, jeden fall wirst du mich rechtzeitig informieren bevor wieder so ein ösi kommt und mir alles wegkauft


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



wie hübsch ist das denn? sehr cool und natürlich muss das continued werden


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2009)

Der Rahmen selber sagt mir persönlich nicht wirklich zu. Aber wie du ihn in Szene gesetzt hast, das ist top.


----------



## zingel (19. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Ficus Titanius



...und ich hab ne rostende Tanne zu fällen.


----------



## hoeckle (19. Juni 2009)

@all

danke für die blumen...






versus schrieb:


> und auf jeden, jeden fall wirst du mich rechtzeitig informieren bevor wieder so ein ösi kommt und mir alles wegkauft


 

der bitte was...??? alda, das gibbt ne runde toilettentauchen....



DU selber hast mich doch zu christoph geschickt:"unbedingt ankucken, serotta titan, hähä..." und zum anderen ist er dir eh zu groß... (aber wenn´s dir trost ist, ich konnt ihn auch noch nicht fahren... )


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2009)

*grosses kino
top pics
top frame*


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> der sommer nähert sich mit riesen schritten seiner mitte.



Tolle Bilder! Aber es ist doch noch Frühling...


----------



## singlestoph (19. Juni 2009)

habsjagemeldet, kommt irgendwann samstagmorgen ich muss aber um 12:00 weg, dh bleibt noch sicher bis Mi im laden .... 

bilders vom titanteilen hmmmm






Bääääääähhh

















Darren Mark Crisp






Fahrradbau Stolz mit Roesli 




der kocht auch nur mit wasser sagt der chef (wahrscheinlich doch einpositives feedback wenn man ihn kennt) 
seine angestellten mögen auf jeden fall was sie da sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> habsjagemeldet, kommt irgendwann samstagmorgen ich muss aber um 12:00 weg, dh bleibt noch sicher bis Mi im laden ....



na dann werde ich wohl bald mal reinschauen.

@feri: ruhig brauner, wollte dich doch nur mal wieder ein bisschen in schwung bringen


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Juni 2009)

... der braune wär besser bei seinem marillenschnaps geblieben, statt hier tschechentitan (und auch noch voll nosnib  ) zu posten. schlimm das


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2009)

kann mir irgendwer sagen was die alle gegen Ösis haben?


----------



## hoeckle (19. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> @feri: ruhig brauner, wollte dich doch nur mal wieder ein bisschen in schwung bringen


 
sag jetzt nicht, daß ich dir in letzter zeit zu lieb war... aber wart, des hamma glei...



nebeljäger schrieb:


> kann mir irgendwer sagen was die alle gegen Ösis haben?


 

bernhard, das ist nur der neid. selbst die amerikaner haben als nation 100 jahre vorsprung vor dem netten nördlichen nachbarn


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bernhard, das ist nur der neid. selbst die amerikaner haben als nation 100 jahre vorsprung vor dem netten nördlichen nachbarn





aber unsere Nachbarn haben Kultur........im Joghurt....

für dich feri:


----------



## Dennis2901 (19. Juni 2009)

Nix besonderes aber meins 

Zum Winter wird die Gabel getauscht.Die Durin funktioniert Super aber optisch paßt sie nicht zum Ocoee.

Morgen kommt noch das "Geile Teil" ans Rad auf das ich leider drei Monate warten mußte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (19. Juni 2009)

es geht doch nicht's über motivierte Mitarbeiter und modernes Equipment!


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juni 2009)

Schönes Ocoee. 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L?
Die Durin passt aber wirklich nicht so ganz.
Ne schwarze SID oder R7 wäre optisch besser.
Und der Laufradsatz mit den blauen Naben wirkt auch etwas verloren


----------



## Dennis2901 (19. Juni 2009)

Ist ein 18"er also ML. Leider viel schwerer als versprochen.

Entweder wird´s eine Fox oder Manitou.

Geplant war mal ein update mit einer Schmolke Stütze. Bin aber schon am überlegen, ob ich mit Vorbau und Stütze in blau nachziehen sollte.


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juni 2009)

Uh, beides bloß nicht.
Schmolke passt nicht an so ein Bike und Stütze&Vorbau in blau ist irgendwie vorbei.
Maximal ein blauer Hope oder Tune Vorbau, würde aber eher zu nem blauen Steuersatz und ein paar Schräubchen tendieren. Wirkt dezenter und edler.


----------



## panzer-oddo (20. Juni 2009)

Holla,

auch wegen der ganzen style-polizei trau ich mich kaum was sagen, trotzdem:

Was bewegt Menschen dazu, an ein eigentlich schönes Fahrrad, einen Speedneedle-Ausgeburt-der-Hässlichkeit-Sattel draufzuschrauben?

..weiß es jemand...die klasse...Bueller..Bueller???

so gut kann man gar nicht sitzen.

gruß ali


----------



## hardflipper (20. Juni 2009)

An´s Litespeed muss noch ein blauer Steuersatz und ne blaue Sattelklemme. Die roten Decals an Lenker und Felgen stören auch!

Man kann die Felgenaufkleber ja von der freundlichen Druckerei in blau machen lassen. Das wäre geil! Meine Notubesaufkleber werden dann grün. 

Die Durin muss einer Fox weichen. Allerhöchstens noch einer Sid aber auf keinen Fall einer Manitou. :kotz:
Die Fox hätte den Vorteil, dass die Aufkleber von Haus aus schon zum LRS passen. Bei der Sid müsste man wieder welche machen lassen.

Ansonsten ordentliches Rad.

Wobei ich den Speedneedle optisch auch nicht so toll finde aber bequem soll er sein.


----------



## singlestoph (21. Juni 2009)

dafür muss das colnago weg ....


----------



## nebeljäger (21. Juni 2009)

diese Decals

mehr davon bitte....


----------



## jörgl (21. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> dafür muss das colnago weg ....



 kann ich verstehen


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> kann ich verstehen




in der tat nun bitte pannelsfoto der rest dann ins rr forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juni 2009)

Sieht schon mal sehr extravagant aus. Bin auf die endgültige Version gespannt. 



singlestoph schrieb:


> dafür muss das colnago weg ....



Apropos:





Mehr in der RR-Galerie .


----------



## singlestoph (21. Juni 2009)

verdeckt , zumindest etwas, vom gras


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2009)

mahaaaannnnn... wie geil ist das rad denn bitte?

da hätten wir heute ja zusammen fahren können.


----------



## hardflipper (22. Juni 2009)

Bis auf die Reifen und die schiefe Sattelklemme ist das Rad der luxus porn pur!!!! 

Auch ne edle Karre im zweiten Bild. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der stoph sein Rad nicht an fremde Fahrzeuge anlehnt???


----------



## zingel (22. Juni 2009)

*sehr geil!!!!*


----------



## RealNBK (22. Juni 2009)

Sehr nett die Teile, aber mich stören da noch Kurbel, Vorbau Sattelstütze.


----------



## zingel (22. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



ach und schöne Schuhe! 

...meine sind schon ganz verschlammt.


----------



## Rolf (22. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> verdeckt , zumindest etwas, vom gras




Pause unterm *Verkehr gestattet* - Schild


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2009)

Schönes Serotta  Ach ja, nächstes WE bin ich mit meinem Titanen auch zu Besuch bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoyalRula (22. Juni 2009)

genau so stell ich mir ein rennrad vor, richtig geil!


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Juni 2009)

noch ein runder klassischer Lenker(dieses Ritchey Ergodingsbums geht gar nicht...), eine schönere Kurbel und der Renner ist perfekt(bis auf die fehlende Campa Record 2004)

KLASSE TEIL!


----------



## singlestoph (22. Juni 2009)

verbaut wird was rumliegt, der vorbau ist cromo gebürstet, verchromt, und kommt von 3ttt 
gefällt mir eigentlich so

ein classic ritcheyteil wär natürlich cooler

kurbel ist gut für alte säcke wie mich

campa chorus/ record 9 fach hab ich am andern rad http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/2353258982/in/set-72157604217555808/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/3397115906/in/set-1164102/ und mein neuer recyclingcrosser wird 1x10mit plastikrecordgriffen


----------



## hoeckle (22. Juni 2009)

geiler schlitten herr vetter....

aber nu is genug mit dem schwuckenkram...

@nebel..
danke für die nette "how to.." story. der junge mann sieht aber nicht sehr gesund aus...


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @nebel..
> danke für die nette "how to.." story. der junge mann sieht aber nicht sehr gesund aus...



knapp an einer reanimation vorbei....

zum Thema:

was ist davon zu halten


----------



## singlestoph (22. Juni 2009)

DW link ist Glaub ich schon seeeehr cool ,ich hatte mal das vergnügen ein ibis plastikfully testzufahren , leider viel zuwenig zeit das richtig auszutesten, dazu als überzeugter  29er und Hardtailfahrer immer etwas irritiert wenn da hinten etwas federt, das ding scheint aber wirklich so zu funktionieren wie versprochen ....
ich krieg im august DW link aus bauxit, dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (22. Juni 2009)

ein Freund von mir hatte mal ein Mojo...sah wirklich sehr effektiv aus wie die Kinematik ausgelegt war...

zum Bild....gibts das IF eigentlich oder ist das ein Fake?

PS: @singlestoph

deine (Berner)Schuhe habens mir angetan...


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Juni 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> DW link aus bauxit



Das würde mich ja auch noch reizen - obwohl sich meine Sympathien ja hauptsächlich auf Ungefedertes aus Titan/Stahl erstrecken...


----------



## marinito (22. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> knapp an einer reanimation vorbei....
> 
> zum Thema:
> 
> was ist davon zu halten


 

IF Tungsten Electrode...never reached production because it was toooo expensive...


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Juni 2009)

Thanks, Carlos!

Si esta bici existiera, la compraria!


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2009)

Das Mojo ist aber auch verdammt sympathisch 

Das IF dürfte sehr real sein. 
http://www.dw-link.com/home.html

"Innovation Partner".
Nicht als reguläres Modell erhältlich, werden aber wie fast alle auf Kundenwunsch auch etwas zaubern.
Eriksen z.B. hat ja mit Ventana/Yeti/Maverick gleich drei Hinterbausysteme im Programm. Wenn man ihm den Aufwand entschädigt und Gründe nennt, warum einem keines der Systeme gefällt würde er sicher auch andere Systeme einsetzen.


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Eriksen z.B. hat ja mit Ventana/Yeti/Maverick gleich drei Hinterbausysteme im Programm. Wenn man ihm den Aufwand entschädigt und Gründe nennt, warum einem keines der Systeme gefällt würde er sicher auch andere Systeme einsetzen.



mit Gehirnwäsche schaft man vieles...., aber seine Gegenwehr wird heftig sein....glaube mir!


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. Juni 2009)

Was hattest Du denn vor?
Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, daß ich an den Ventana und Yeti Systemen nichts auszusetzen habe...


----------



## santo77 (23. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Thanks, Carlos!
> 
> Si esta bici existiera, la compraria!



entonces compratela, pero no say si la bici existe


----------



## shutupandride (24. Juni 2009)

SEHR SCHÖNES SEROTTA RR.
...und ti mit banderolen passt einfach superst.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> SEHR SCHÖNES SEROTTA RR.
> ...und ti mit banderolen passt einfach superst.



jawohl
 pannels auf stahl und ti sind so zeitlos
 das rad ist in 20 jahren auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 34x18 (24. Juni 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> IF Tungsten Electrode...never reached production because it was toooo expensive...


das stimmt nicht ganz... Kinesis could not build a rear end that would not break.  This will be revisited in the near future...


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Was hattest Du denn vor?
> Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, daß ich an den Ventana und Yeti Systemen nichts auszusetzen habe...



nach meinen Vorgesprächen mit Katie/Kent hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl das sie genau wissen wem sie was verkaufen .... sicher, der Kunde hat immer das letzte Wort. Jedoch kommt immer eine "sehr deutliche" Empfehlung von ihrer Seite!
Ob sie ein weiteres Hinterbausystem, auch für viel Kohle, und als Einzelanfertigung verkaufen....ich denk, eher nicht.

Wie schon mal gesagt, ich wollte ja erst auch einen Ventana...den sie mir aber partout "nicht verkaufen wollten"..

...und es war gut so.......


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

34x18 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht ganz... Kinesis could not build a rear end that would not break.  This will be revisited in the near future...



ohaa....


----------



## 34x18 (24. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ohaa....


The DW link is an awesome system, but as far as Ti Fullys go, Eriksen is the way to go. His is a master of Ti and has done the best job of integrating dual suspension into a custom Ti format.


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

erfreulich das gerade von der "Konkurenz" zu hören, Ken....


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> erfreulich das gerade von der "Konkurenz" zu hören, Ken....



alles andere wäre peinlich....


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

stimmt auch wieder,......


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

FILMING THE ROCKIES: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tt5ZxrCwc0"]YouTube - Kent Eriksen Builds a Custom Titanium Mountain Bike - 1 of 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RwQAE35zqA"]YouTube - Kent Eriksen Builds a Custom Titanium Mountain Bike - 2 of 2[/ame]


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2009)

great!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 34x18 (24. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> alles andere wäre peinlich....


I have always admired Kent's work, he & Katie are good people, and I will surely put one of his Sweetposts on my next Ti Project bike (IF Ti Project bike that is...)


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> great!!



Yep, absolut - wobei die Bestückung (Gabel/Lenker/Hörnchen/Sattel) im zweiten Video schon gewöhnungsbedürftig ist...


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2009)

Lesenswert: http://www.steamboatpilot.com/news/2009/apr/04/tom_ross_pipeline_full_eriksen_cycles/


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Lesenswert: http://www.steamboatpilot.com/news/2009/apr/04/tom_ross_pipeline_full_eriksen_cycles/



das gabs schon mal hier zu lesen...

jou, die haben die Hütte voll mit Arbeit!


----------



## chrikoh (24. Juni 2009)

Ich verfolge die Gallerie jetzt schon einige Zeit/Wochen.
Ich glaub ich bin schon von Titan infisziert
Aber die große Auswahl an Titan-Rahmen macht die Auswahl auch nicht leicht
COTIC -hat das auch jemand? Da kann ich keine Preise finden.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich verfolge die Gallerie jetzt schon einige Zeit/Wochen.
> 
> COTIC -hat das auch jemand? Da kann ich keine Preise finden.



Price:£950.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> jawohl
> pannels auf stahl und ti sind so zeitlos
> das rad ist in 20 jahren auch schön



dann sollte ich wohl über banderolen auf meinem frisch erstandenen rähmchen nachdenken


----------



## jogi42 (24. Juni 2009)

Bei Cotic scheint's im Moment nur schwierig, an Rahmen zu kommen - hatte auch Interesse und mal im März bezüglich Verfügbarkeit des Soda Rahmens angefragt und Juli/August als möglichen Liefertermin genannt bekommen ...
So lange wollte ich nicht warten, ist bei mir jetzt ein Van Nicholas Zion geworden.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> dann sollte ich wohl über banderolen auf meinem frisch erstandenen rähmchen nachdenken



da wollen wir aber vorher noch ein Bildchen sehen....


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2009)

nicht, dass der don dann wieder schimpft, weil es ein renner ist ;-)























kommt noch!


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> nicht, dass der don dann wieder schimpft, weil es ein renner ist ;-)
> 
> 
> kommt noch!



ich muss doch schimpfen wenn es nicht ein mtb ist
 doch ab freitag bin ich offline und ihr könnt spamen


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

dann schicks nur mir, die anderen jammern eh immer bei roadies rum... wollens eh nicht sehen


----------



## versus (24. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich muss doch schimpfen wenn es nicht ein mtb ist
> doch ab freitag bin ich offline und ihr könnt spamen



ok, dann warte ich noch die zwei tage 
freitag kann ich dann vielleicht schon bilder des komplettrades einstellen


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich muss doch schimpfen wenn es nicht ein mtb ist
> doch ab freitag bin ich offline und ihr könnt spamen



hei endlich zuhause!

zum Thema:

dieses Cotic wär schon ein reizendes Teil....und das für den Preis! Tja, halt auf Herbst warten....


----------



## hoeckle (24. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich muss doch schimpfen wenn es nicht ein mtb ist
> doch ab freitag bin ich offline und ihr könnt spamen


 
och, ich könnt das schon übernehmen, ist eine meiner leichteren übungen....



nebeljäger schrieb:


> dann schicks nur mir, die anderen jammern eh immer bei roadies rum... wollens eh nicht sehen


 
bin am sonntag in hohenems. jr hat sein erstes spiel! vlt hast ja lust ein wenig american football zu schauen..

@volker: aha......!!! und......!!!!!


----------



## nebeljäger (24. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bin am sonntag in hohenems. jr hat sein erstes spiel! vlt hast ja lust ein wenig american football zu schauen..
> 
> @volker: aha......!!! und......!!!!!



...hab ja deine Nummer...ich meld mich wenns passt, vielleicht im Anschluss auf ein Bierchen und ein yummie Food

-----------------------------

geh Volker trau dich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> @volker: aha......!!! und......!!!!!



yep  die grösse hat gepasst, die oberfläche ist heiss (gaaanz matt und grau) und so sind uns recht schnell einig geworden, dass ich endlich einen ti-renner brauche und stoph den titel "serotta-used-dealer-of-the-year" nun endgültig sicher hat.

der oberparkmassakrist kam dann auch noch in die runde und wir haben schon über das rahmen-dekor-konzept beraten. momentan ist alles noch sehr nackig.


----------



## hoeckle (24. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> yep  die grösse hat gepasst, die oberfläche ist heiss (gaaanz matt und grau) und so sind uns recht schnell einig geworden, dass ich endlich einen ti-renner brauche und stoph den titel "serotta-used-dealer-of-the-year" nun endgültig sicher hat.
> 
> der oberparkmassakrist kam dann auch noch in die runde und wir haben schon über das rahmen-dekor-konzept beraten. momentan ist alles noch sehr nackig.


 

hört sich gut an. nach dem foto, würde sich auch ein "böser" aufbau  anbieten - denk mal an kingmoe´s 950er kurbel... stichwort stealth


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2009)

stichwort "stealth bomber" war auch stophs stechendstes verkaufsargument 
aber jetzt genung o.t. - don ist erst ab freitag weg


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> stichwort "stealth bomber" war auch stophs stechendstes verkaufsargument
> aber jetzt genung o.t. - don ist erst ab freitag weg


 und in japan ab und an on-line, ganz ohne internet schaff ichs nicht


----------



## hoeckle (25. Juni 2009)

so, nach dem ganzen ot gew..., ähh schwafel hier mal wieder mal ein nichtstrassenrad....







die kritische und verwöhnte gemeinde hat mich ja im ersten anlauf voll durchfallenlassen, obwohl ich damals anmerkte, daß es nur ein fahraufbau ist, da noch nicht alle sachen vorhanden seien. 

nun denn, ich habe keine mühe gescheut (fast) um euch nicht wieder zu entäuschen. DAS IST EIN ZWECKMÄSSIGER ANGEPASSTER AUFBAU! halbwegs schnell auf diverse almen und sicher, trotz hefe, wieder runter.... notting else...


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Juni 2009)

... die erste version war besser. und mach diese pedale weg, grauenvoll. sieht aus wie 'ne 350 desmo scrambler mit harley trittbrettern


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Juni 2009)

So, weil es zur Abwechslung mal sauber ist, was nicht oft vorkommt. 
Updates:

Maxxis Larsen TT 2,0
LRS: DT Hügi 240, DT Swiss XR 4.2D, DT Revos und rote Alunippel
Look Quartz Carbon 09
und weil ich im Herzen ein Classic-Fan bin: Onza CWS Barends!


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2009)

ich finds recht hübsch, wobei ich es noch schwierig finde die farben wirklich einschätzen zu können (die kontraste). haben wir da ein wenig zu herzhaft "gschöpplet" (wie meine kollegen sagen - und das hat nix mit mir zu tun)


----------



## hoeckle (25. Juni 2009)

pah... nix kann man euch recht machen! 
	

    das rote setup ziert jetzt schnödengroßserienstahl.

danke für den vergleich zur desmo, aber nix da! die pedale bleiben, evtl. werden die vlt. mal gg. reset getauscht und die option auf der hauptroute mal in den nordkettentrail abzubiegen möchte ich mir erhalten...



floibex schrieb:


> ... die erste version war besser. und mach diese pedale weg, grauenvoll. sieht aus wie 'ne 350 desmo scrambler mit harley trittbrettern


 


versus schrieb:


> ich finds recht hübsch, wobei ich es noch schwierig finde die farben wirklich einschätzen zu können (die kontraste). haben wir da ein wenig zu herzhaft "gschöpplet" (wie meine kollegen sagen - und das hat nix mit mir zu tun)


 

me oder cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juni 2009)

mister F ist ein bekennender und überzeugter flatpedals and riserbar nutzer
das gibt eben trotz des respekts an dem holden herrn 2minuspunkte
version 2 !!!


----------



## chrikoh (25. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Price:£950.00



Welches,Soda oder Soul?
Warum ist das so billig?


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juni 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Welches,Soda oder Soul?
> Warum ist das so billig?


das titanige, weil asiamade und bitte
grundsatzdinge  hier danke


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Juni 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> So, weil es zur Abwechslung mal sauber ist, was nicht oft vorkommt.



das "Foxblau" stört mich, aber sonst echt lecker

wie bist du mit den 09er Quartz zufrieden?


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Juni 2009)

@ nebeljäger:

Die 09er Looks sind Sahne! Die 08er waren zu lasch vom Auslösemoment her, bin einige Male ungewollt ausgestiegen, sowas kann schnell mal zu einem Sturz führen. Look hat anstandslos gegen 09er getauscht. Top!

Tja, das Foxblau.... Das wäre mein feuchter Traum, komplett blaues Eloxal, bestehend aus CK Steuersatz, Innenlager und Naben. Nebst blauer Sattelklemme etc.


----------



## hardflipper (25. Juni 2009)

Blau wird trend! Scheice, dass ich auf rot umgestiegen bin. 

Naja, mein Ti-bike bekommt dann den gürnen Königsschmuck welcher momentan meinen Schreibtisch ziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (26. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



für eine Tour in unserem Revier bis zur ersten Bierzapfsäule dürfte es problemlos reichen ...daher


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> me oder cube?



du! 

ich finde es aber wirklich gelungen. der riser, die dicken pneus und die flatties sind halt geschmackssache und meinen geschmack kennst du ja


----------



## hoeckle (26. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> du!
> 
> ich finde es aber wirklich gelungen. der riser, die dicken pneus und die flatties sind halt geschmackssache und meinen geschmack kennst du ja


 

dann klär doch bitte auf? bearbeitet ist es nicht nur ein klick gamma. und wenn du endlich mal kommen würdest, erklären sich die reifen von alleine...


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> dann klär doch bitte auf? bearbeitet ist es nicht nur ein klick gamma.



hm. die farben wirken auf mich etwas unnatürlich. die decals gehen richtung lila 



hoeckle schrieb:


> ...erklären sich die reifen von alleine...



alles eine frage der konzentration


----------



## hoeckle (26. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hm. die farben wirken auf mich etwas unnatürlich. die decals gehen richtung lila


 
die decals SIND lila....


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> die decals SIND lila....



 ähm. na dann sag ich jetzt lieber nix mehr


----------



## oldman (26. Juni 2009)

also ich find da Serotta nicht schlecht.... ich haette es anders aufgebaut, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, ich verbastele ja jeden Rahmen zur Unkenntlichkeit.

Die Pedale duerften aber schwarz sein und den Riser haette ich in Titan gewaehlt.

und die restlichen Farben sind mir schnurz weil ich naemlich hochgradig farbenblind bin


----------



## hoeckle (26. Juni 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> und den Riser haette ich in Titan gewaehlt.
> 
> und die restlichen Farben sind mir schnurz weil ich naemlich hochgradig farbenblind bin


 

sach mal, wie blind denn? der rizer IST aus titan...

die klemme ist wohlbehalten angekommen...


und so langsam reift in mir eine idee, die ich schon an anderer stelle mal ausprobieren wollte...


----------



## oldman (26. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> *sach mal, wie blind denn? der rizer IST aus titan...*
> 
> die klemme ist wohlbehalten angekommen...
> 
> ...



padong, da habsch wohl was uebersehen.... peinlich


----------



## Tom1967 (27. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Titan-Senf dazugeben:

Litespeed Sewanee, Modell 2005

Leider ist der Rahmen mittlerweile wieder beim Händler/Importeur, weil ich einen Riss im Sitzrohr festgestellt habe 

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Garantieabwicklung läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom1967 (27. Juni 2009)

Das ist übrigens der schöne Riss im Rahmen:


----------



## Charly-Niota (27. Juni 2009)

Das sieht ja nicht sehr schön aus. 
Wohin muss man sich denn bei Litespeed wenden? Die Europa-Adresse gibt es ja nicht mehr. 

Hoffe, du musst nicht all zu lange ohne dein Sewanee auskommen.


----------



## Tom1967 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

doch doch, die Europa-Adresse für die Litespeed-Vertretung gibt`s (in Holland):

** Custom Cycles - Official Germany Distributor
Leemskuilen 1-K
Westerhoven, 
5563 CK


----------



## Tom1967 (28. Juni 2009)

Wie lange musstest Du denn auf Deine Reklamation warten? Ich habe in Deiner Fotosammlung ein Bild von einem Litespeed Niota mit Riss an einer
Schweißnaht gesehen.

Wie hat sich Litespeed in Deinem Fall verhalten? Ging der Tausch des Rahmens schnell und problemlos von statten?


----------



## shutupandride (28. Juni 2009)

die langhubige gabel passt aber nicht so recht zum sewanee, oder?!


----------



## hardflipper (28. Juni 2009)

An dem Rad passt irgendwie gar nix, will heissen sehr unschön aufgebaut. 

Obacht bei der nächsten Stylepolizeikontrolle. 

Trotzdem schon mal Beileid zum Schaden, hoffentlich funzt´s es mit der Abwicklung. Und wenn der Rahmen wieder da ist, dann Aufbautipps abholen.


----------



## SCK (29. Juni 2009)

Ein neues Mitglied der Titanium-Gemeinde stellt sich vor:


----------



## Carcassonne (29. Juni 2009)

Vom Titan sieht man zwar nicht viel, trotzdem geiler Rahmen.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Juni 2009)

glückwunsch! mich jetzt aber nicht verantwortlich machen wenn´s nicht passt...

im ernst viel spaß beim aufbau und danach beim fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. Juni 2009)

tolles ATI   rot und ti passt echt fein  
sayonara


----------



## cluso (29. Juni 2009)

Geiler Serottarahmen. Ein bischen größer und du kannst ihn mir schicken zum "entsorgen". 


@Hoeckle

hast du da Beziehungen bezüglich den Teilen?  *liebfrag*


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juni 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> Ein neues Mitglied der Titanium-Gemeinde stellt sich vor:



War doch gestern noch bei Ebay das Rad mit dem Rahmen, oder? Angebot war aus Essen. Mit 17 Zoll leider zu klein, ansonsten feines Teil.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hoeckle (29. Juni 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Geiler Serottarahmen. Ein bischen größer und du kannst ihn mir schicken zum "entsorgen".
> 
> 
> @Hoeckle
> ...


 
nein zum glück nicht - aber diesbezüglich kann man evtl den herrn "used serotta dealer of the year" vetter mal fragen...

sck hatte mich wg ein paar fragen angeschrieben von daher...


----------



## shutupandride (29. Juni 2009)

schönes ATI!
gestern bei ebay, heute in der mtbnewsgalerie.
wärs nicht 17" gewesen, hätte ich mitgeboten.
MEIN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## Charly-Niota (29. Juni 2009)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> Wie lange musstest Du denn auf Deine Reklamation warten? Ich habe in Deiner Fotosammlung ein Bild von einem Litespeed Niota mit Riss an einer
> Schweißnaht gesehen.
> 
> Wie hat sich Litespeed in Deinem Fall verhalten? Ging der Tausch des Rahmens schnell und problemlos von statten?



Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es noch die Truppe in England, die hat mir dann mit Hilfe von Marijan van Doorn innerhalb von 08-10 Wochen den Rahmen getauscht. Ich habe aber in diesem Zusammenhang einen Aufpreis bezahlt und anstatt eines Alu-Rahmens nun einen Titanrahmen erhalten. Dieser hat bis dato gehalten. Wobei das scheinbar nicht immer so sein muss, dass Titan unkaputtbar ist, wie wir es am Sewannee ja leider mitbekommen haben. 

Ich denke, die Reklamationszeit ist noch ok, wenn man bedenken muss, dass mit Schadensfall beschreiben, Rahmen zurückschicken, dort bearbeiten und dann neuen Rahmen wieder rausschicken schnell pro Schritt eine Woche draufgeht. 

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Sewannee-Case auch recht zügig abgewickelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charly-Niota (29. Juni 2009)

Tom1967 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> doch doch, die Europa-Adresse für die Litespeed-Vertretung gibt`s (in Holland):
> 
> ...



Danke,

ich glaube, dahinter steckt, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Marijan van Doorn. Der macht einen guten Job.


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Juni 2009)

whauuu schönes ATi die Rahmengröße würde mir passen


----------



## SCK (29. Juni 2009)

JEAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!

Oh Mann hatte ich Schwein!  

Der Titanen-Gott hat einen neuen Jünger!

Der Rahmen ist einfach nur traumhaft!

Gestern noch auf ebay, heute in der Galerie, die Nacht durchgeschraubt und fertig isses, naja bis auf ein zwei Kleinigkeiten. Die Reifen-Frage wird natürlich noch geklärt.


----------



## IF006TD517 (29. Juni 2009)

bis du debbad... geil !
mein neid is dein...


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juni 2009)

Genau aus dem Grund träumt manch einer von einem Serotta  
Wirklich ne todschicke Sache der Rahmen, da gibt's mal nix.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Juni 2009)

das war ja mal fix.....

schön geworden! und hast schon ne kurze runde drehen können? passt die fox?

lg


----------



## marinito (29. Juni 2009)

Wow, I like that Serotta...niiiice!


----------



## zingel (29. Juni 2009)

da hast du aber ein schönes Teilelager, wenn du so einen stimmigen Aufbau über Nacht hinknallst!


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Juni 2009)

Toll, Glückwunsch!


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Juni 2009)

mann, das Serotta knallt rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (29. Juni 2009)

Sieht super aus mit den schwarzen Anbauteilen und den dunklen Keramikfelgen - so steht der Rahmen voll im Mittelpunkt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Juni 2009)

@ SCK: 
Alle Achtung! Geiles Radl!
Is nur Optik und die Sitzposition muss ja Dir passen, aber den Vorbau würde ich negativ montieren. Würde schneller aussehen...


----------



## cluso (30. Juni 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nein zum glück nicht - aber diesbezüglich kann man evtl den herrn *"used serotta dealer of the year"* vetter mal fragen...
> 
> sck hatte mich wg ein paar fragen angeschrieben von daher...



Steh gerade auf dem Schlauch.

Hilf mir doch mal bitte weiter, evtl. auch per PM.


----------



## cluso (30. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mann, das Serotta knallt rein



Volle Zustimmung.

Super Rad.


----------



## RealNBK (30. Juni 2009)

Bei diesem wunderschönem Serotta würde ich nurnoch Vorbau, hörnchen und Sattelstütze tauschen. Aber gegen was...  Thomson, bzw. Extralite... Das ist echt schwer bei der Ausgangslage...


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Juni 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Steh gerade auf dem Schlauch.
> 
> Hilf mir doch mal bitte weiter, evtl. auch per PM.



 ... code  s i n g l e s t o p h


----------



## Burt! (30. Juni 2009)

SCK schrieb:


>



boooaaahhhh ... wirklich schöner Rahmen .... 

wer verkauft denn sowas?  Da hat die Finanzkrise wohl Jemanden hart getroffen!? Beim nächsten Notverkauf bitte vorher bei mir melden 

Greets
Burt!


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... code  s i n g l e s t o p h



apropos serotta, singlestoph und don ist im urlaub - achtung bilderflut:

noch nackig:








aufgebaut (mit den ehemaligen teilen des gt-renners):












unterwegs beim ersten ausritt:












die jungfernfahrt war super. der rahmen ist erstaunlich steif. ich spüre im wiegetritt keinen nennenswerten unterschied zum vorherigen alu-rahmen.
dazu ist er noch leicht (ca. 1250gr).
serotta hat geantwortet und den rahmen als legend ti from the late ninties betitelt. das sandgestrahlte finish ist ein traum 

ich habe noch einen passende mizuno vollcarbon-gabel, die das ganze rad auf knapp über 8kg erleichtern würde. allerdings will das schwarz nicht so gut zum rest passen! 

was meint ihr?

ich denke auch noch über weisse decals nach...


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2009)

also der sattel gefällt mir gut!  über das andere reden wir dann nöchste woche. 


bin vom 5.-8. am see und bringe das stahlbrüderchen mit um wie versprochen die jungfernfahrt um den z´see mit euch zu machen. gerne würde ich auch meinen lieblingsmod am b´see mal sehen. wenn der herr das bitte mal terminiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (30. Juni 2009)

ein Roadie hier...wenn das nur Don sieht....

naja, wenigstens hats MTB Pedale oben(mein einziger Kritikpunkt)

ist die Oberfläche wirklich so rauh wie sie auf dem ersten Bild wirkt, oder ist das Foto überschärft? 
Obwohl, bei SANDstrahlen könnts schon so aussehen, und das Gewicht spricht für Materialabtragung.........spässchen.....

werde Montag eine Tour in eure Umgebung, sprich z'see unternehmen...


----------



## hoeckle (30. Juni 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> werde Montag eine Tour in eure Umgebung, sprich z'see unternehmen...


 
das wäre der 6. .... sollten wir uns mal unterhalten... serottatreffen am z´see...


----------



## cluso (30. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> apropos serotta, singlestoph und don ist im urlaub - achtung bilderflut:
> 
> ich habe noch einen passende mizuno vollcarbon-gabel, die das ganze rad auf knapp über 8kg erleichtern würde. allerdings will das schwarz nicht so gut zum rest passen!
> 
> ...





Boah, da geht mir einer ab, geiles Teil.

Nee die Mizuno passt nicht, aber die kannst du mir schicken... ich hätte da was wo's reinpasst.

Weiße Decals sind eine super Idee. Sieht klassisch und zeitlos aus. Machen.

@Nebeljäger

Solange niemand petzt....


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2009)

danke!

habe doch extra gewartet bis der chef in den ferien ist...

die oberfläche ist *sehr *rauh! 
gerade deshalb sieht das polierte silber in meinen augen sehr geil dazu aus!
irgendwann evtl. noch eine alte chorus, oder record (ergopower + schaltwerk + bremsen) abgreifen und dann wären wir auch einen schritt näher richtung 8kg. wobei mir das beim geradeausrad auch nicht so wichtig ist. 

die mtb-pedale sind tatsächlich deshalb noch dran gekommen, weil ich den passenden inbus nicht gefunden habe und nicht nochmal ins dachgeschoss laufen wollte...


----------



## oldman (30. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> apropos serotta, singlestoph und don ist im urlaub - achtung bilderflut:
> 
> noch nackig:
> 
> ...



jetzt muesste man nur noch mal schnell den rahmen vernuenftig polieren und dann ist das ein durchaus nettes veloziped 

duckunddeckungsuch




































nee, ohne jux, cooler flitzer!!


----------



## SCK (30. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällt die Sandstrahloptik !
Mit den polierten Syncrosteilen einfach geil!
Hast du den Rahmen so gekauft oder selber strahlen lassen?

Von der Steifigkeit des Tretlagerbereichs bin ich beim ATI auch begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Juni 2009)

der rahmen wurde vom vorbesitzer so bei serotta geordert. das finish wurde damals nach wunsch des kunden gemacht. auch bei den farben der decals konnte man wünsche äussern.

ein gedanke meines decal-beraters war: 
unterrohr im bereich des schriftzuges polieren, dann abkleben und anschliessend wieder sandstrahlen. bapper abpulen und fertig ist der polierte serotte schriftzug. 

das wäre natürlich extrem geil, aber ich muss (nach hinweis eines weiteren experten) mal klären, ob die oberfläche im polierten bereich dann 100%ig gleich wird, wie im vorher schon gestrahlten bereich. 

gibts evtl. erfahrungswerte? vielleicht sollte man das dann im titan-konversationsthread weiter führen. nicht, dass der reza doch internetzugang im urlaub hat


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> unterrohr im bereich des schriftzuges polieren, dann abkleben und anschliessend wieder sandstrahlen. bapper abpulen und fertig ist der polierte serotte schriftzug



Genau so wird das meines Wissens beispielsweise von Serotta und Wiesmann gehandhabt.



versus schrieb:


> ob die oberfläche im polierten bereich dann 100%ig gleich wird, wie im vorher schon gestrahlten bereich.



Diesbezüglich bin ich leider überfragt. Ich befürchte, dass die gestrahlten Oberflächen sich unterscheiden werden. Über einschlägige Erfahrungen verfüge ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2009)

schriftzug polieren und den rest komplett strahlen.


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Juni 2009)

auch "Bo the Blaster" von Eriksen würds so machen..

4:25-5:01

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tt5ZxrCwc0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Kent Eriksen Builds a Custom Titanium Mountain Bike - 1 of 2[/ame]

um sicher zu gehen das die gestrahlte Oberfläche gleich aussieht würde ich mich nach dem Strahlmaterial/Druck erkundigen, oder am besten gleich den ganzen Rahmen nach erfolgter Decalpolitur durchstrahlen lassen.

Aber bitte lass da nur Profis rann, mit falschen Material und falscher Technik(zu steiler Winkel) ist der Rahmen gefährdet.


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. Juni 2009)

Das Video ist nach wie vor klasse...


----------



## cluso (1. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> der rahmen wurde vom vorbesitzer so bei serotta geordert. das finish wurde damals nach wunsch des kunden gemacht. auch bei den farben der decals konnte man wünsche äussern.
> 
> ein gedanke meines decal-beraters war:
> unterrohr im bereich des schriftzuges polieren, dann abkleben und anschliessend wieder sandstrahlen. bapper abpulen und fertig ist der polierte serotte schriftzug.
> ...



Das es so bei Serotta gemacht wurde wage ich zu bezweifeln. Auf dem Bremsteg sieht man, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, noch Farbreste. 

Auch ist gestrahltes von Serotta feiner von der "Körnung". 

Mein Serotta ist ja gestrahlt mit ein"polierten" Schriftzügen. Sieht schon nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Juli 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Das es so bei Serotta gemacht wurde wage ich zu bezweifeln. ... Auch ist gestrahltes von Serotta feiner von der "Körnung".



Das sehe ich genauso. Auch alle mir bekannten gestrahlten Serottas verfügen über eine etwas weniger grobe Oberfläche.



cluso schrieb:


> Auf dem Bremsteg sieht man, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, noch Farbreste.



Yep, das gute Stück dürfte mal blau gewesen sein.


----------



## Fezza (1. Juli 2009)

> Zitat von versus
> unterrohr im bereich des schriftzuges polieren, dann abkleben und anschliessend wieder sandstrahlen. bapper abpulen und fertig ist der polierte serotte schriftzug
> 
> Genau so wird das meines Wissens beispielsweise von Serotta und Wiesmann gehandhabt.



Auch Kraftstoff macht dies so bei Ihrem Titan-Modell. Möglich wäre auch das Negativ des Schriftzuges aufzukleben und dann den Schriftzug zu polieren, wird jedoch nicht einfach werden, weil der "Aufkleber nicht beschädigt werden sollte.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juli 2009)

seid ihr spammer unglaubliches bla bla bla bla.... ja V 
hab zugang im internet... komme gearde vom biken...(furano-hokkaido)... das wäre mal was mit ner feinen truppe...

machs gut und benützt den anderen faden... da ist ja alles erlaubt


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Don, schön Dich zu lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juli 2009)

Dooooon......

bringst mir auch was mit?


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juli 2009)

janeklar bernhard...

waren jetzt aber schon ein paar in der amibucht und teilweise gar nicht so teuer....


content....


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juli 2009)

ahaaaa mr feri..

schöne Spacer, wenn man sie braucht..wo gibts die? könnten auch noch gut als Eheringe für Ödemkranke durchgehen.


----------



## hoeckle (2. Juli 2009)

ne meinte 3hensho


die ringe sind nur um den don zu beruhigen...


----------



## hardflipper (2. Juli 2009)

Also dieser schmutzige Pornokram... Sünde!

Die Ringchen sind dermaßen geil und somit schon direkt in die Teileliste meines Ti-Ht´s aufgenommen. Ziehe grad um, deswegen muss ich das "Projekt" noch ein-zwei Monate schieben.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juli 2009)

bei bike-discount habe ich die auch gesehen. allerdings in schwarz.


----------



## hardflipper (3. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> bei bike-discount habe ich die auch gesehen. allerdings in schwarz.



Ja, aber die sind dann aus Alu. Zwar macht es keinen Sinn Spacer aus Titan zu verbauen aber irgend einen Schaden muss man ja haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2009)

sollte ja auch nur als hinweis gedacht sein ...

wer hat denn hier einen schaden?

wollte mein bike eigentlich so lassen wie es ist, aber heute sind schon wieder pakete gekommen. echt schlimm!


----------



## hardflipper (3. Juli 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> sollte ja auch nur als hinweis gedacht sein ...
> 
> wer hat denn hier einen schaden?
> 
> wollte mein bike eigentlich so lassen wie es ist, aber heute sind schon wieder pakete gekommen. echt schlimm!



Den (Dach-) Schaden haben alle die diese Ti-Spacer und den ganzen anderen Titankrempel geil finden! Incl. Ich.  Ist im positiven Sinne gemeint.

Ohne jetzt den Link angeklickt zu haben gehe ich davon aus, dass du uns die Syntace Spacer zeigen wolltest?! Danke für den Hinweis, die meisten dürften sie aber schon kennen.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> also der sattel gefällt mir gut!  über das andere reden wir dann nöchste woche.
> 
> 
> bin vom 5.-8. am see und bringe das stahlbrüderchen mit um wie versprochen die jungfernfahrt um den z´see mit euch zu machen. gerne würde ich auch meinen lieblingsmod am b´see mal sehen. wenn der herr das bitte mal terminiert...



öhm, dem würde zu planung helfen, wenn du irgendwie zu erreichen wärst ... gemailt, gesmst ...


----------



## fredstar (10. Juli 2009)

Eure Kommentare bitte:


----------



## Slow (10. Juli 2009)

blauer Schaft der R7 stört und die Schwalbe Schriftzüge passem vom Stil her nicht zum Rest! Ansonsten wunderschön und sehr exklusiv!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## hardflipper (10. Juli 2009)

Proportionen traumhaft. Die Reifenbeschriftung stört in keinster Weise, die roten Felgenaufkleber schon ehr.

Gabel unschön, Rot-Gelb-Blau-Grün an einem Rad... nicht so meins.

Dickes Plus für die silbernen Speichen. 

Großes Minus für OS Lenker.

Ich würde mal sagen es ist ne durchaus gute Basis. 

Was hat IF eigentlich für einen Stützendruchmesser? Was kosten die noch mal? Ich hab mich immer noch nicht zum bestellen aufraffen können.


----------



## fredstar (10. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, der OS-Lenker ist ein Kompromiss, da ich zur Sattelstütze (27,2) den passenden Vorbau wollte. Und den gibt es nur als 31,8.

http://www.ifbikes.de für Preise.


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2009)

wenn du statt dem x4 den elite verwenden würdest, wärst du den blauen fleck und oversize los....






ansonsten gefällt es mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Juli 2009)

Gute Idee!


----------



## hardflipper (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte den USE Vorbau hier schon gezeigt, oder?

Der passt prima zur Thomson Stütze! und spart mindestens 40 bis 50 Gramm zum Elite!


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2009)

nee, das war drüben beim rewel....


----------



## IF006TD517 (11. Juli 2009)

ja..

ich würde aufs IF ne Moots Combo  drauftun: sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker... die kurbel ne middleburn und...  
das wärs... 
nur irgendwo hab ich das schon gesehen... 

AH JA... bei mir im schlafzimmer!


----------



## fredstar (11. Juli 2009)

die middleburn gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

finde, dass die moots teile am besten an ein moots passen und nicht so sehr an andere rahmen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Juli 2009)

fredstar schrieb:


> (...) finde, das die moots teile am besten an ein moots passen und nicht so sehr an andere rahmen.




 Ob ein Teil paßt, hängt doch mal in erster Linie von Finish und Farbe ab und ob die Dimensionen hinsichtlich filigran oder eher fett passen. 
Gerade bei Moots Rahmen finde ich andere Stütze/Vorbau sehr erfrischend...
Bzgl. oben genanntem USE-Vorbau: Das Teil kommt nie im Leben an einen Thomson Elite ran, diese pseudo organische Form ist sowas von häßlich. 
Aber verlagern wir doch die Komponenten-Diskussion hier her:

Konversation


----------



## Spyder81 (12. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> janeklar bernhard...
> 
> waren jetzt aber schon ein paar in der amibucht und teilweise gar nicht so teuer....
> 
> ...




Verrät mir bitte jemand was das für Spacer sind und wo / für wie viel man die herbekommt???

Vielen Dank schon mal und beste Grüße,
Spyder


----------



## Smithy (13. Juli 2009)

Gib bei der Suche auf ebay.com einfach "spacer" und "titanium" ein, dann wirst Du fündig.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## Rutil (13. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich mit meinem Lynskey schon Monatelang herumgurke, hab ich es nun auch geschafft, die Photos von vor der Jungfernfahrt hochzuladen.
Kurze Erklärung: Es wurden neue, aber auch einige alte, bzw. vorhandene Teile (Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Barends, Reifen) verwendet. Die Flaschenhalter sind mittlerweile getauscht gegen King für Arme (Blackburn Switchback). Ich wollte das Rasta Thema durchziehen, das wohl auch polarisieren wird. Die Reifen werden, sobald verschlissen, gegen stimmigeres getauscht. Die Kombi fährt sich aber echt gut. Generell bin ich schlichtweg begeistert vom Fahrverhalten. Die Geometrie ist perfekt für mich verbauten Menschen (lange Beine, kurze Arme), bis jetzt hat noch kein Bike so gut gepasst.
http://





http://




http://




http://




http://


----------



## Rutil (13. Juli 2009)

http://




http://




http://




http://




http://




http://


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (13. Juli 2009)

scheeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEeeeeeen !


----------



## Aalex (13. Juli 2009)

an dem hobel sind ja so ziemlich ALLE farben vertreten.

Ich weiß ja nich wies dir dabei geht, aber mir gefällt das nicht. Nichts für Ungut

die Basis ist geil, Aufbau eher nicht so mein Fall


----------



## bene94 (13. Juli 2009)

Finde es auch "too much".
Wenn du dich für eine Farbe entscheiden würdest, währs bestimmt ne richtig geile Kiste!

mfG


----------



## RealNBK (14. Juli 2009)

Ach, ich finde es ganz nett. Was ist das eigentlich für eine Hopebremse? Die Trialversion? Eine Mini sieht doch ganz anders aus, oder?


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich finds auch gelungen


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Juli 2009)

...finds auch gelungen, gerade wegen den vielen Farben. Da gibts keine die nicht zur anderen passt

ajo...auf Stahlflex könnte ich verzichten


----------



## SingleLight (14. Juli 2009)

1A, das mit dem Rasta-Look finde ich gut, die meisten trauen sich es nicht, darum ist es selten, darum ist es ungewohnt.
Vielleicht noch grüne Kettenblattschrauben?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Juli 2009)

Also so gefällt es mir nicht so...
Rasta passt eher zu Retro als neuen Bikes.
Wenn man es aber so - und vor allem mit so hochwertigen Teilen aufbaut würde ich es noch konsequenter durchziehen.
Roter Sattel, grüne Griffe und tief in die Schraubenkiste greifen.
Die Decals an der SID würde ich auch noch tauschen, das Decal rot beisst sich etwas mit der VR Nabe...


----------



## hardflipper (14. Juli 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ach, ich finde es ganz nett. Was ist das eigentlich für eine Hopebremse? Die Trialversion? Eine Mini sieht doch ganz anders aus, oder?



Du hast Recht, die Mini sieht anders aus. Aber die normale Mini hat Hope auch schon über ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr im Programm!!! 

Diese hier ist der (IMHO) *UNWÜRDIGE* Nachfolger *Tech X2*. :kotz:

Der Bremshebel geht sowas von gar nicht... Aber die Leute fahren drauf ab weil zwei Verstellrädchen dran sind... suuuper! 

Das Lynskey... naja das ist mir viel zu bunt. Rot und Grün sind Farben die einfach nicht zusammen passen. Nirgendwo. Mischmasch will ich nicht grundsätzlich vern aber Rasta taugt mir persönlich gar nicht. 

Bei Aspire gibts diese Crazy Colors King Sachen. Da ist schon die ein oder andere Sahnekombo dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Il Capitano (15. Juli 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Diese hier ist der (IMHO) *UNWÜRDIGE* Nachfolger *Tech X2*. :kotz:
> 
> Der Bremshebel geht sowas von gar nicht... Aber die Leute fahren drauf ab weil zwei Verstellrädchen dran sind... suuuper!



ich kapiers auch nicht wie die das machen konnten

das rad find ich aber eben wegen dem rasta extrem cool


----------



## Rutil (15. Juli 2009)

Wie vermutet, polarisiert die Farbgebung. Macht nichts, mir gefällts, und nach Jahren des Silber-Schwarz Looks wollte ich wieder Farbe am Bike. Die Hope ist anscheinend ähnlich umstritten. Abgesehen davon funktioniert sie sehr gut, auch die Einstellrädchen. Stahlflex wollte ich haben, bringt aber vermutlich nix und wiegt mehr. Den Gewichtswahn hab ich aber mit den Jahren überwunden 
Das eine oder andere bunte Schräubchen wird evtl. noch den Weg ans Bike finden, in Natura beisst sich das Rot von Decals und Nabe weniger, aber welche Farbe würde denn passen?


----------



## Tom1967 (15. Juli 2009)

Uiiii!!!

Das Lynskey incl. der ausgewählten Komponenten ist eine Augenweide...

Aber die Zusammenstellung ist sowas von zusammengewürfelt und unharmonisch...

Aber Geschmack ist ja bekannterweise individuell.

Sicherlich funktioniert aber trotzdem alles und ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit Deinem Rasta-Traumbike...


----------



## elrond (15. Juli 2009)

Ich find's geil!  Nur die Tune Hörnchen sollten grün und / oder gold sein - rot finde ich an der Stelle nicht so den Hit. Und dann noch die Aufkleber von der Gabel wegmachen, die sind auch grausig...


----------



## hardflipper (15. Juli 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Ich find's geil!  Nur die Tune Hörnchen sollten grün und / oder gold sein - rot finde ich an der Stelle nicht so den Hit. Und dann noch die* Aufkleber von der Gabel *wegmachen, die sind auch grausig...



Die sind unter Lack!

Aber es gibt welche die etwas größer sind, so dass man sie drüber kleben kann.

Da würde ich dann konsequenter weise links einen Grünen und rechts einen Gelben ran papen.

Die Roten Hörnchen sind tatsächlich der größte Störenfried.

Nicht desto trotz ein edles, wenn auch seeeeeehr individuelles Bike.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Juli 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die sind unter Lack!
> 
> Aber es gibt welche die etwas größer sind, so dass man sie drüber kleben kann.
> 
> ...


 

nee rechts nen grünen und links den roten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee rechts nen grünen und links den roten.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> rechts nen grünen und links den roten...


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juli 2009)

... und die syntace lenkerklemmen dann in gold 

@ rutil  sehr hüpsch geworden.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Juli 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ...die syntace lenkerklemmen dann in gold


----------



## rothmichi (16. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja ein Hammer Bike!


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee rechts nen grünen und links den roten.....



Auf keinen Fall! Die Nabe ist schon rot! Da hätte man dann mit meiner Variante alle Rastafarben beieinander! Denkt noch mal drüber nach!


----------



## Rutil (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja noch den Stickerkit der SID, vielleicht mach ich da mal was. Danke für die überraschend vielen positiven Kommentare, ich hätte erwartet, mit dem Rasta Zeugs übelste Kritik zu ernten. Es war ein Experiment, aber ich bin happy damit. Und an jeder Ecke steht wohl auch keins...


----------



## cluso (16. Juli 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch den Stickerkit der SID, vielleicht mach ich da mal was. Danke für die überraschend vielen positiven Kommentare, ich hätte erwartet, mit dem Rasta Zeugs übelste Kritik zu ernten. Es war ein Experiment, aber ich bin happy damit. Und an jeder Ecke steht wohl auch keins...



Bitte nicht das Farbschema der eloxierten Teile auf "normale" Druckfarben übertragen. Das beisst sich finde ich.

Würde die Gabel möglichst neutral bekleben...hmm. schwarz vielleicht oder so, 

Die Idee mit dem Rasta gefällt mir auch sehr, ist eine gute Idee und absolut nicht aufdringlich umgesetzt. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.

Grüße


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Juli 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich hab ja noch den Stickerkit der SID, vielleicht mach ich da mal was. Danke für die überraschend vielen positiven Kommentare, ich hätte erwartet, mit dem Rasta Zeugs übelste Kritik zu ernten. Es war ein Experiment, aber ich bin happy damit. Und an jeder Ecke steht wohl auch keins...



mut darf auch lob bekommen
 ich finde es auch ganz  fein


----------



## Fezza (18. Juli 2009)

Meine russische Freundin aus Post 720 hat einige, kleine Veränderungen erhalten. Vorbau-Lenker: von Carbon 100mm OS auf Alu schwarz, 130mm 25.4mm, Schaumstoff Lenkergriffe und heute gabs nen "neuen" LRS mit 960er Naben und Tioga-Felgen sowie neue Bereifung MAXXIS Flyweight 330 (die Reifen gabs zum Sonderpreis, deshalb werden sie mal getestet )

[/IMG][/URL]

[/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

"Ganzkörperfotos" in freier Wildbahn gibts bei besserem Wetter...(Obwohl weisse Bergspitzen machen sich im Juli als Hintergrund sicher auch gut...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidh (18. Juli 2009)

Ich finde das Lynskey geht garnicht. Null Konzept und Linie in dem Rad... und das Farben Mischmasch.... ne, garnicht mein Fall!


----------



## 20_bandh (18. Juli 2009)

Ti Luv Handles anyone ?


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Juli 2009)

Schick! 
Die Zebra Decals von Thylacine sind immer noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, sonst aber wirklich klasse. Wusste gar nicht, daß sowas bei uns an der Isar auf der Pirsch ist... 

Fehlen nur noch elegantere Kurbeln und ein schöner Flaschenhalter


----------



## jörgl (19. Juli 2009)

Müssen die Hydroleitungen so lang sein? Sieht a weng unprofessional aus


----------



## IF006TD517 (19. Juli 2009)

20_bandh schrieb:


> Ti Luv Handles anyone ?





I LUV groovycycleworks ! 

endlich !!!!!!!!!!!!

ein kumpel bestellt mir diese mit... oktober sollten sie da sein...  YEAH..


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juli 2009)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> I LUV groovycycleworks !
> 
> endlich !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ein kumpel bestellt mir diese mit... oktober sollten sie da sein...  YEAH..


der lenker gefällt mir auch
 wie fährt sich eigentlich das...??
 das rote an der gabel geht(GAR!!!) nicht...
 leitungen...tzzzzzzzzz......
 ansonsten nice


----------



## 20_bandh (19. Juli 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Müssen die Hydroleitungen so lang sein? Sieht a weng unprofessional aus



Yeah I know, they are steel hoses, and I have neither the tools or the know how to shorten them myself, so i'm going to have to get a mate to do it for me. 

With regards to the crankset.  I dont like the XTR and I am boycotting everything Race Face, Truvativ cranks are shit so as a temporary solution I settled for an XT. I say temporary because I will replace it with the new Middleburn Integrated crank which is being released at Eurobike in September. I will be standing right at the front of the queue


----------



## Specialk (19. Juli 2009)

Bitte nicht so sehr beschimpfen, habe halt versucht jedes Material bestmöglich am Bike anzubringen deshalb die Gabel.....das ganze sollte bezahlbar bleiben.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juli 2009)

Ein Hoch auf die HS33 
Ist bis auf die Sattelposition OK, wenn auch etwas zusammengewürfelt. Hast Du schonmal über eine Stütze mit Setback a'la Thomson nachgedacht? Glaube nicht, daß der filigrane Speedneedle das so lange mitmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (19. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die HS33
> Ist bis auf die Sattelposition OK, wenn auch etwas zusammengewürfelt. Hast Du schonmal über eine Stütze mit Setback a'la Thomson nachgedacht? Glaube nicht, daß der filigrane Speedneedle das so lange mitmacht.



Die Thomson ist noch ein muss, der Versatz der Easton sieht so hässlich aus da gebe ich Dir recht.

Aber welchen Winkel benötige ich bei einer Thomson kannst Du das abschätzen?

Gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber bin eher Vertreter der gerade Stützenfraktion.
Wo ich es aber gerade sehe, die Bremsletung der hinteren HS33 sollte dringend hübscher verlegt werden.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es die noch gibt, hatte aber damals am Yeti von Magura spezielle Führungen, sieht dann optisch schöner aus.


----------



## Specialk (19. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bin eher Vertreter der gerade Stützenfraktion.
> Wo ich es aber gerade sehe, die Bremsletung der hinteren HS33 sollte dringend hübscher verlegt werden.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es die noch gibt, hatte aber damals am Yeti von Magura spezielle Führungen, sieht dann optisch schöner aus.



Danke werde mich mal schlau machen, optisch schön finde ich die Lösung nicht-eher ein Provisorium.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. Juli 2009)

... bei der vorbaulänge, dem stützenauszug, dem auf 'ner stütze mit starken setback nach hinten geschobenen sattel, ist schlicht der rahmen zu klein, resp. zu kurz.


----------



## hardflipper (19. Juli 2009)

Mir gibt das Starre Rad gar nix. Sieht aus wie eine Resteverwertung.


----------



## Gorth (20. Juli 2009)

Also mir gefällts sehr gut, auch mit der Stütze! Sieht nach einem schönen, funktionalen Arbeitsgerät aus, kein hochgezüchtetes Bling Bling Gefährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialk (20. Juli 2009)

Gorth schrieb:


> Also mir gefällts sehr gut, auch mit der Stütze! Sieht nach einem schönen, funktionalen Arbeitsgerät aus, kein hochgezüchtetes Bling Bling Gefährt



Danke lt. Deines Bikes sind wir auf einer Wellenlänge

_hardflipper	
AW: DIE TITANIUM-Gallerie
Mir gibt das Starre Rad gar nix. Sieht aus wie eine Resteverwertung._

Danke für Deine ehrliche Meinung.


----------



## hardflipper (20. Juli 2009)

Bitte schön. Du hast wenigstens erkannt, dass ich dich nicht angreifen will sondern nur meine subjektive Meinung kundgetan hatte.

In manch anderen Threads sind Leute unterwegs die das nicht kappieren... 

Jetzt noch mal schnell was mich stört:

- Stütze (da bin ich ja nicht alleine)
- Gabel (ist für sich nicht schlecht aber zu fett für das schlanke Steuerrohr)
- Decals auf Gabel und Stütze
- Klingel
- Zugverlegung am Oberrohr
- Verhüterli am Sattelrohr (Sinn?)

Ansonsten ja nix wirklich schlechtes aber bei mir entscheiden schon Kleinigkeiten über "Sieg" oder "Niederlage".


----------



## Specialk (20. Juli 2009)

Denke das wichtigste ist Kritikfähigkeit.....gehe in jeden Punkt mit außer der Klingel, die brauche ich hier im Taunus auf den Waldautobahnen.


Danke


----------



## Rutil (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finds in Ordnung. Ein unspektakuläres Mittel zum Zweck, das darf ja auch mal sein. Bloß möchte ich bei der Überhöhung keine Bandscheibe sein 

Was ist das für ein Rahmen, und wozu die Schraube am Monostay? Cantigegenhalter zum Abschrauben?


----------



## Specialk (21. Juli 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich finds in Ordnung. Ein unspektakuläres Mittel zum Zweck, das darf ja auch mal sein. Bloß möchte ich bei der Überhöhung keine Bandscheibe sein
> 
> Was ist das für ein Rahmen, und wozu die Schraube am Monostay? Cantigegenhalter zum Abschrauben?



Rahmen = Raleigh Torus 50cm Rahmenhöhe

Ja ist ein Cantigegenhalter, abgesägt noch nicht plan geschliffen- Ihr entdeckt auch alles.

Gruß


----------



## cluso (22. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die HS33
> Ist bis auf die Sattelposition OK, wenn auch etwas zusammengewürfelt. Hast Du schonmal über eine Stütze mit *Setback a'la Thomson* nachgedacht? Glaube nicht, daß der filigrane Speedneedle das so lange mitmacht.





Sorry Tyler, aber die Thomson mit dem Knick sieht a. noch übler aus und hat b. nur 1,6cm Setback, einiges weniger als die Easton. 

Das Rad gefällt mir sehr, bis auf die Tatsache das der Rahmen wohl wirklich zu klein ist.

Die Sattelstütze finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, aber ich hab auch lange so ne Easton gefahren. Die Dinger sind echt gut.

Ein paar Sachen möchte ich aber anmerken: 

Die Gabel wirkt einwenig zu dick, aber vielleicht kannst die Aufkleber runtermachen. Denke das macht nen schlankeren Fuß.
Oder du probierst mal ne ordinäre Kinesis Alu-Gabel aus. Damit wäre auch der nächste Punkt erledigt. 

Und bitte mach ne dunkle Kurbel ran, die silberne XT sticht einfach raus. SLX vielleicht? 

Alles in allem ein schnörkelloser Aufbau, ohne Extravaganzen. 

Grüße

C.


----------



## SingleLight (22. Juli 2009)

Also mich würden nur drei Sachen am Anfang stören, das ist die Bremse, ich würde da persönlich eher nee Avid V-Brake reinmachen,
sieht schlanker aus, ist um einiges leichter und das mit der Zugverlegung hätte sich dann auch am Oberrohr erledigt.
Die Griffe finde ich optisch eine Katastrophe. Na ja, noch eine grade Sattelstütze dran oder ein ganz schwarze und
das Rad wäre dann auch richtig cool. Sich über eine Klingel zu stören finde ich albern, egal wie sie aussieht

Gruß
Christian


----------



## crossmonaut (23. Juli 2009)

Lustig, mein Waldfahrzeug sieht sehr ähnlich aus. Allerdings mochte ich den Canti-Gegenhalter noch nicht entfernen und es hat einen vollständigen Sattel 
Von daher:  
Christoph


----------



## cessy08 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

@Specialk und @crossmonaut: Habe mich ebenfalls zu diesem Materialmix hinreissen lassen. 
Und ne Klingel hab ich auch, .


----------



## hardflipper (23. Juli 2009)

Gabel passt optisch überhaupt nicht - sonst gefällts mir bis auf Kleinigkeiten ganz gut.

Die Hörnchen z.B. bräuchte ich nicht. Damals bei Markteinführung fand ich sie aber noch geil und bin sie auch gefahren. 

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass OS gleich BS ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmonaut (24. Juli 2009)

Okay, hast gewonnen. Da ich tatsächlich ein Alugabel verbaut habe (Leichtbau ist besser nix für mich, da deutlich >100kg), bist du doch deutlich näher dran. Aber ich habe den gleichen Vorbau, die Sattelüberhöhung ist ähnlich, den gleichen Tacho und der sitzt auch an der gleichen Stelle! So!


----------



## Coffee (24. Juli 2009)

Vorspeise...





lg coffee


----------



## hardflipper (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde noch Beilagscheben unter die Schraubenköpfe machen! Das ist einfach Grundsatz bei Langlöchern.

Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt. Die Scheibenbremsaufnahme siet etwas globig aus - da könnte man noch a biserl dran rumfräsen.


----------



## RealNBK (24. Juli 2009)

Unf ohne den Rest gesehen zu haben (worauf ich mich sehr freue  ) würde ich sagen: Kette kürzen. Aber das sage ich immer wenn ich auch nur 5mm platz sehe


----------



## Coffee (24. Juli 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Unf ohne den Rest gesehen zu haben (worauf ich mich sehr freue  ) würde ich sagen: Kette kürzen. Aber das sage ich immer wenn ich auch nur 5mm platz sehe



da hängt nix  aber gekürzt wird sie eh wenn sie sich das erste mal bissle gelängt hat, dann kann ich auch den Anschlag der verschiebbaren Ausfaller nach vorne schieben 

P.S. halflink ist keines bei hand oder spontan besorgbar.

coffee


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Juli 2009)

Mir will die Magura nicht gefallen, rein von der Optik her schaut die einfach billig aus. Würde da Hope vorschlagen!


----------



## oldman (24. Juli 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Mir will die Magura nicht gefallen, rein von der Optik her schaut die einfach billig aus. Würde da Hope vorschlagen!



und dann auch noch Postmount.... ne olle Mono Mini in schwarz mit silbernen bore caps....


----------



## hardflipper (24. Juli 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> und dann auch noch Postmount.... ne olle Mono Mini in schwarz mit silbernen bore caps....



Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?

Die Teile sind leider rar geworden. 

Zum Glück hab ich noch 4 Sättel gehamstert.


----------



## Specialk (24. Juli 2009)

cessy08

Bike gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2009)

frisch aufgebaut 

coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juli 2009)

die bremsen sind zu klobig


----------



## oldman (25. Juli 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?
> 
> Die Teile sind leider rar geworden.
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich noch 4 Sättel gehamstert.




na, in UK, da wollen die Jungs alle auf neu umruesten und hauen ihre ollen monos alle in die bucht
hab hier monos fuer meine naechsten 2 projekte schon auf halde, obwohl noch keine idee habe welche rahmen dran glauben werden


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Juli 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> na, in UK, da wollen die Jungs alle auf neu umruesten und hauen ihre ollen monos alle in die bucht
> hab hier monos fuer meine naechsten 2 projekte schon auf halde, obwohl noch keine idee habe welche rahmen dran glauben werden



und bei jedem den ich anfrage 
 left lever rear etc.... und ich hab kein bock zu basteln z.zt.


----------



## oldman (25. Juli 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> frisch aufgebaut
> 
> coffee



sehr schoener rahmen (allerdings haette ich hier schon die saege angesetzt und das sattelrohr um 1-1.5cm gekuerzt....), vernuenftige gabel und ueberhaupt ist rohloff ne super sache.
bremsen - hmpf, a bissle wuchtig, bin halt kein magura/shimano/formula fan, fuer mich muss es halt hope oder ne cleg sein.
rohloff wird wahrscheinlich mein naechstes projekt, zumindest liegen hier schon die passenden bremsen und ne rohloff nabe rum...


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2009)

@ oldman, ja die nächste coladose kommt vermutlich auch schon die nächsten tage 

lg coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2009)

@Coffee

sehr schickes, funktionstechnisch einwandfreies bike.
schön schlicht gehalten, auch wenn die bremsen etwas unpassend sind. und bitte die leitungen kürzen.

ansonsten


----------



## shutupandride (25. Juli 2009)

mit der passenden kocmo starrgabel hat es mir NOCH besser gefallen.


----------



## Coffee (25. Juli 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mit der passenden kocmo starrgabel hat es mir NOCH besser gefallen.



ist ja nicht das gleiche rad  sogar der rahmen unterscheidet sich. meiner hatte ja ein 27,2 sitzrohr, das ist ein 31,6 er und die anderen rohrdurchmesser ebenfalls entsprechend angepasst .

aber ich habe da schon wieder was in der pipeline, quasi der umbaukit vom ssp auf rohloff in 10 minuten 

coffee


----------



## hoeckle (25. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und bei jedem den ich anfrage
> left lever rear etc.... und ich hab kein bock zu basteln z.zt.


 

sie fahren zwar auf der falschen seite, aber sie bremsen richtigrum....


----------



## shutupandride (25. Juli 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> ist ja nicht das gleiche rad  sogar der rahmen unterscheidet sich. meiner hatte ja ein 27,2 sitzrohr, das ist ein 31,6 er und die anderen rohrdurchmesser ebenfalls entsprechend angepasst .
> 
> aber ich habe da schon wieder was in der pipeline, quasi der umbaukit vom ssp auf rohloff in 10 minuten
> 
> coffee



oh, tatsache. du hast / euer haushalt hat das kocmo 2mal, geil.
irgendwie sieht das ungefederte dennoch stimminger aus, vielleicht ist die fox ja zu fett?!


----------



## Coffee (26. Juli 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, tatsache. du hast / euer haushalt hat das kocmo 2mal, geil.
> irgendwie sieht das ungefederte dennoch stimminger aus, vielleicht ist die fox ja zu fett?!



das blieb ja nicht in meinem haushalt, ich durfte es nur aufbauen  

lg coffee


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und bei jedem den ich anfrage
> left lever rear etc.... und ich hab kein bock zu basteln z.zt.



Wenn du es richtig machst, brauchst 5 Minuten und nichts entlüften.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Juli 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wenn du es richtig machst, brauchst 5 Minuten und nichts entlüften.


komme darauf zurück dottore!


----------



## zingel (26. Juli 2009)

also ich muss immer basteln, weil die Leitungslängen nie stimmen und ich Goodridge will.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Juli 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sie fahren zwar auf der falschen seite, aber sie bremsen richtigrum....




sehr schön gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Juli 2009)

update!























gewicht muß ich noch ermitteln. alles gewogen, aber noch nicht in die liste eingetragen ;-(


----------



## Il Capitano (27. Juli 2009)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> update!


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Juli 2009)

Sehr edel.
Immer noch das schönste VN, das ich kenne.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> frisch aufgebaut
> 
> coffee



Einer muss es ja sagen: *Die Räder an diesem Bike sind einfach viel zu klein! * Da stimmen die Proportionen doch nicht mehr wirklich. Fährt da ein Riese ein Kinderrad? Das sieht doch besch.....eiden aus! Auch das lange Steuerrohr ist nicht wirklich schön. Und die grausamen Ausfallenden haben ja andere schon angemault.

Nein, nein, das ist aus meiner Sicht ein Fehlversuch. Das möchte ich nicht. Wenn schon custom made, dann 29-Zoll und Rohloff mit Carbonbelt. Das wäre schöner, innovativer und würde bestimmt besser aussehen.

Das ist natürlich nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Bin selber 192cm gross und kann gar nicht mehr verstehen, weshalb so grosse Leute 26-Zoll Räder fahren wollen. 29-Zoll ist im Tourenbereich (für grosse Leute) eindeutig das bessere Format.

Möge der Besitzer trotzdem seine helle Freude damit haben!


----------



## elrond (28. Juli 2009)

Update :


----------



## ZeFlo (28. Juli 2009)

holy sh!t! einer der ganz wenigen momente in meinem leben wo ich leisen neid verspüre. gott ist die gabel geil ....


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2009)

DAS war jetzt auch mein Gedanke...


----------



## Lizzard (28. Juli 2009)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> update!



Schön gekürzte Syntace Griffe. Klappt das ohne Probleme? Habe mich bei meinen nicht getraut sie weiter als bis kurz vors Ende vom Schlitz im Polycarbonat-Unterbau zu kürzen weil ich dachte sie klemmen dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Juli 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Update



Nettes Gäbelchen...

P.S. Ich glaube, ich habe das gute Stück sogar schon in natura gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossmonaut (28. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> [...]
> Das sieht doch besch.....eiden aus!
> [...]
> Das ist natürlich nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


Stimmt, ich finde deine Meinung auch bescheiden. Wenn man sich schon äußert, kann man auf den Ausdruck "besch.....eiden" (den weiter oben) gerne verzichten.

Sicher ist der Rahmen groß, aber je länger ich ihn mir ansehe, desto besser gefällt er mir. Ich finde ihn optisch lange nicht so entgleisend wie diese "Pfahlsitz"-Bikes mit kurzem Sitzrohr (von denen ich im übrigen bei 1,98 auch eines besitze und trotzdem liebe  ).

Ist eben alles reine Geschmackssache.



[email protected] schrieb:


> [...]
> Möge der Besitzer trotzdem seine helle Freude damit haben!


Rischtisch!


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. Juli 2009)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Schön gekürzte Syntace Griffe. Klappt das ohne Probleme? Habe mich bei meinen nicht getraut sie weiter als bis kurz vors Ende vom Schlitz im Polycarbonat-Unterbau zu kürzen weil ich dachte sie klemmen dann nicht mehr.



ohne probs. ich habe erst mit einem cutter-messer die gummi-oberfläche rundrum bis auf den harten kunststoff eingeschnitten. dann diesem kunststoff mit der säge zu leibe gerückt - und fertig.


----------



## Rutil (28. Juli 2009)

Die Wiesmann Gabel ist der Knaller


----------



## nimmersatt (28. Juli 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Die Wiesmann Gabel ist der Knaller



bin ich der einzige dem die Gabel nicht gefällt?

der gabelkopf schaut einfach grobschlächtig aus - besser würds mir gefallen wenn er die Rohre oben schräg geschnitten hätte, nur müsst er dann elliptische Deckel verschweissen


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2009)

nimmersatt schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige dem die Gabel nicht gefällt?
> 
> der gabelkopf schaut einfach grobschlächtig aus - besser würds mir gefallen wenn er die Rohre oben schräg geschnitten hätte, nur müsst er dann elliptische Deckel verschweissen



in der tat, sie könnte raffinierter sein diese *RR *gabel


----------



## jörgl (28. Juli 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Update :



Wie ich drüben schon geschrieben habe..... tolles Teil, paßt von Finish erstklassig zum  Rahmen.

750 für die Basisversion finde ich allerdings 'ne Hausnummer. Eine Kocmo kostet da nur die Hälfte. Sicherlich kann die Kocmogabel der Wiesmanngabel vom Verarbeitugsniveau nicht das Wasser reichen, aber trotzdem.....

Nichts desto trotz finde ich es klasse, daß sich das geringe Angebot um ein weiteres, herausragendes Exemplar erweitert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (28. Juli 2009)

na da hat der wiesmann einfach mal die morati gabel nachgebaut.
für ein crossrad finde ich den kopf ok, für ein rr zu klobig.
finde eine kocmo doch deutlich eleganter...


 (hat nicht zufällig einer eine kocmo rr übrig, tausche auch gg kocmo cross!!!)


----------



## hardflipper (28. Juli 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> frisch aufgebaut
> 
> coffee



Kannst du noch was zu den Geodaten sagen? Am besten auch noch zur Größe des Fahrers. Ich bin auch recht groß will aber meinen Customrahmen etwas sprotlicher gestalten.

Ich schließe mich da Beat an, wenn auch nicht gar so "militant".
Das Bike verliert duch die Proportionen einfach an Reiz. Ich hätte ein kürzeres Sitzrohr gewählt und ein etwas stärker abfallendes Oberrohr.

29" wäre mir persönlich wieder zu groß und bei 650b bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie lange sich das am Markt halten wird?


----------



## Coffee (29. Juli 2009)

die Geodaten hänge ich als Bild an  ist ein 22" allerdings mit Steuerrohr für normalen 1 1/8 Steuersatz und dann natürlich als Rohloff Version. Wir haben uns bei der Wahl der RH Größe auch an der bisherigen RH des Fahrers orientiert und ausgemessen. zudem hat der Fahrer extrem lange Arme und wollte keinesfalls einen 140iger Vorbau dran 

Eure Kritik mit den 29er kann ich nur begrenzt verstehen. Denn vor ein paar Jahren gab es so was nicht, da hätte hier auch keiner aufgeschriehen wenn man einen 22" Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern fährt. Jetzt ist halt 29 Hip und alles schreit auf  


Kleinere Räder schauen immer "netter" auf Fotos & co aus. Aber nicht jeder kann ein 17 oder 19 Zoll Bike fahren 

lg coffee


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2009)

schon klar... aber der lenker soooo losgeloest vom vorderrad... da darf maaaaaximal 15cm+federweg zwischen sein sein 

naja... wenn er so ein riese sein muss,... dann muss er halt so fahren


----------



## hardflipper (29. Juli 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> die Geodaten hänge ich als Bild an  ist ein 22" allerdings mit Steuerrohr für normalen 1 1/8 Steuersatz und dann natürlich als Rohloff Version. Wir haben uns bei der Wahl der RH Größe auch an der bisherigen RH des Fahrers orientiert und ausgemessen. zudem hat der Fahrer extrem lange Arme und wollte keinesfalls einen 140iger Vorbau dran
> 
> Eure Kritik mit den 29er kann ich nur begrenzt verstehen. Denn vor ein paar Jahren gab es so was nicht, da hätte hier auch keiner aufgeschriehen wenn man einen 22" Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern fährt. Jetzt ist halt 29 Hip und alles schreit auf
> 
> ...



Wenn es keine Umstände macht, vielleicht noch das Maß von Tretlagermitte bis Satteldecke?

Ich mit etwas mehr Stützenauszug bzw. einem niedrigeren Stitzrohr und etwas mehr abfallenderern Oberrohr fände ich es von den Proprotionen auch noch ok.

29 bin ich noch nicht gefahren (auser auf dem IF vom Ken Bloomer ), zumindest nicht im Gelände. Aber für mich als Hobby Racer könnte es u.U. suboptimal sein mit den Riesenrädern!?!?


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Juli 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Umstände macht, vielleicht noch das Maß von Tretlagermitte bis Satteldecke?
> 
> Ich mit etwas mehr Stützenauszug bzw. einem niedrigeren Stitzrohr und etwas mehr abfallenderern Oberrohr fände ich es von den Proprotionen auch noch ok.
> 
> 29 bin ich noch nicht gefahren (auser auf dem IF vom Ken Bloomer ), zumindest nicht im Gelände. Aber für mich als Hobby Racer könnte es u.U. suboptimal sein mit den Riesenrädern!?!?



gehören solche grundsatzgeometriegeschichten hierher?? denke nicht und noch eins
 wir wissen langsam alle über dein problem bescheid > die entscheidung deines projektes( das auch schon 2 jahre in der schlaufe ist) nichts für ungut....


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juli 2009)

Titan in Bewegung:


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juli 2009)

boar, schalt doch auf die scheibe, wenn es runter geht... die arme kette! 

aber sosnt schickes velo


----------



## Clemens (29. Juli 2009)

Nicht nur das Titan, die Kette ist aber auch in Bewegung...


----------



## sbgbiker (29. Juli 2009)

mein neuzugang am we fertig geworden. bis auf 960er umwerfer eigentlich komplett. fährt sich einfach nur super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juli 2009)

die xtr laufräder sehen ja mal extrem unschön aus. 
sind das reflektoren an den speichen?

ne schwarze gabel würde wohl aus besser passen.

ein dezenter schwarzer lrs wäre m.m.n. optisch schöner. dann steht auch das erzstück, der titanrahmen, vernüntig im mittelpunkt.


----------



## Fezza (29. Juli 2009)

Geil, gefällt mir. hab meins ja auch mit 960er (jedoch mit V-Brake) aufgebaut. jedoch hab ich meine Shimano-Laufräder auch gegen herkömmlich eingespeichte Laufräder ersetzt und fahre auch eine schwarze Gabel. Freut mich aber, dass es doch noch ähnliche Fahrräder gibt


----------



## sbgbiker (29. Juli 2009)

ja sind reflektoren, bei uns auf der straße leider vorgeschrieben.....

eben weil ich die titan - black only combi, die mitunter nat. auch sehr schön ist, nicht wollte hab ich die 960er gewählt. die farbe der gruppe harmoniert für mich perfekt mit dem rahmen und die paar weißen akzente passen gut zur gabel.

aber zum glück sind die geschmäcker verschieden, denn sonst würden wir ja alle mit einem einheitshobel herumkurven!


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Juli 2009)

mir taugt das marin


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich find's auch schön.
Würde nur die Dual Control Hebel und die Ritchey Parts tauschen.


----------



## shutupandride (29. Juli 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> die Geodaten hänge ich als Bild an  ist ein 22" allerdings mit Steuerrohr für normalen 1 1/8 Steuersatz und dann natürlich als Rohloff Version. Wir haben uns bei der Wahl der RH Größe auch an der bisherigen RH des Fahrers orientiert und ausgemessen. zudem hat der Fahrer extrem lange Arme und wollte keinesfalls einen 140iger Vorbau dran
> 
> Eure Kritik mit den 29er kann ich nur begrenzt verstehen. Denn vor ein paar Jahren gab es so was nicht, da hätte hier auch keiner aufgeschriehen wenn man einen 22" Rahmen mit 26er Laufrädern fährt. Jetzt ist halt 29 Hip und alles schreit auf
> 
> ...



da kann ich nur 100%ig zustimmen, mtbs sehen in kleineren größen immer am coolsten aus. aber leider ist nicht jeder 160cm groß und für seine proportionen kann ja keiner was.
habe auch was von "lenker max 15cm über vorderreifen tolerabel" gelesen. was für ein quark!!! kaum ein mensch erfüllt irgendwelche normmaße (lange/kurze arme, langer/kurzer oberkörper, lange/kurze beine blablabla) + individuelle vorlieben nicht zu vergessen. es gibt leute, die hocken auf ihrem bock wie auf dem pferd gehen aber ab wie ein schnitzel (ein pole auf einem mega billig rad mit einer "beschissenen" sitzposition inclusive  beknacktem outfit lässt zb bei einer rennserie in nordbayern regelmäßig die etablierten "bilderbuch-racer" gaaanz alt aussehen)
ansonsten folge ich jetzt dem patrone: dies ist nicht der platz für geometrie-blabla...
AMEN.


----------



## cluso (29. Juli 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich find's auch schön.
> Würde nur die Dual Control Hebel



Ja taugt mir auch.

Warum würdest du die tauschen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juli 2009)

Weil ich diese klobigen Viecher potthässlich finde


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ...
> habe auch was von "lenker max 15cm über vorderreifen tolerabel" gelesen. was für ein quark!!!...



ironie erkennst du auch erst, wenn sie dir in arsch beisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (30. Juli 2009)

mir gefällt das Marin auch .... 

nicht nur weil ich geborener Salzburger bin....


----------



## Altitude (30. Juli 2009)

ich finds bis auf die 960er DC-Hebel auch schick, das Marin


----------



## Rutil (30. Juli 2009)

Ich finde das Marin auch fein. Hallo Lynskey Kollege, bin nun nicht mehr allein in Ö


----------



## hardflipper (31. Juli 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gehören solche grundsatzgeometriegeschichten hierher?? denke nicht und noch eins
> wir wissen langsam alle über dein problem bescheid > die entscheidung deines projektes( das auch schon 2 jahre in der schlaufe ist) nichts für ungut....



Ach komm... Mein erstes Posting hier im Thread war noch nicht mal ganz ein Jahr her... und woher weisst du, dass ich schon seit 2 Jahren vorhabe ein Ti-Bike anzuschaffen?!

Aber ich bin ja schon ruhig.

Noch was zum Marin: Ist ganz schön, DC und der LRS wären aber auch nicht so meins. Ein 960er Umwerfer muss noch ran.


----------



## fredstar (2. August 2009)

Update:







Es mußte doch eine Middleburn Kurbel und Lenker / Vorbau / Sattelstütze in Rahmenmaterial sein...


----------



## davidh (2. August 2009)

Ohne Oversize Vorbau und Lenker und mit den Titan Teilen kommt dieses Kunstwerk auf 2 Rädern der Perfektion jetzt schon verdammt nah! Für mich eines der schönsten wenn nicht DAS schönste Rad im Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (3. August 2009)

fredstar schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist entweder zum  oder  :kotz: such's dir aus. 
Middleburn in schwarz wäre nochmals so schön und die Felgen kommen auch gut ohne Aufkleber aus. 
Ansonsten in der Tat ein Hammerbike!


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. August 2009)

Finde ich nicht.
Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist normaler Neopren und praktischm.
Schwarze Middleburns würden hier mal gar nicht passen.Ausser der Gabel wir hier ja eher silber eingesetzt, dann sollte das bei der Kurbel auch so sein.


----------



## Don Trailo (3. August 2009)

falls ich richtig sehe... sind die speichen sogar in silber!
 passt
 meckern auf hohen niveau...?? oh ja
 die decals würde ich in einer anderen farbe bevorzugen....


----------



## IF006TD517 (3. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ja
> die decals würde ich in einer anderen farbe bevorzugen....



ich auch...


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. August 2009)

Auf jeden Fall...

Und vielleicht einen Schneebesen mit roten statt goldenen Federn/Endkappen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2009)

die roten federn koennte ich vllt auch brauchen


----------



## davidh (3. August 2009)

Decals gehören weg und Felgen abgelabelt dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## Catsoft (3. August 2009)

Die grünen Kleber finde ich gut. Also dranlassen!


----------



## shutupandride (3. August 2009)

die if aufkleber sind einfach stylish.
noch besser wärs auf banderolen.
geiles rad, ein traum!!!


----------



## hoeckle (4. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. August 2009)

oldman, hoeckle, versus
sieht aus ihr hattet ein tolles SIS weekend


----------



## Rutil (4. August 2009)

Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus 
Bloß wie tut der Herr, der das Serotta fährt, mit dem Akku ohne FlaHa? Oder versteckt sich da ein Neoprentäschchen hinter der Startnummer?


----------



## hardflipper (4. August 2009)

IF jetzt top 

Die grünen Aufkleber sind prima und müssen bleiben! Nur die Felgenaufkleber stören noch irgendwie... entweder blank oder halt welche in grün-gelb drucken lassen. Das wäre dann der Hammer!


----------



## oldman (4. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oldman, hoeckle, versus
> sieht aus ihr hattet ein tolles SIS weekend



es war endgajl, yes!


----------



## hoeckle (4. August 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer Menge Spaß aus
> Bloß wie tut der Herr, der das Serotta fährt, mit dem Akku ohne FlaHa? Oder versteckt sich da ein Neoprentäschchen hinter der Startnummer?


 

am lenker..




©lupine






oldman schrieb:


> es war endgajl, yes!


----------



## nebeljäger (4. August 2009)

war scheinbar ein Titan Race Weekend...

Nebeljäger am M3 im Montafon/A









(Fotos sind bereits gekauft, aber noch nicht da...)


----------



## Fezza (5. August 2009)

@nebeljäger

Schöne Bilder!! sieht herrlich aus!

@all

Ich hoffe, euch nicht zu sehr zu langweilen, aber ich hab nochmals 2 Fotos vom heutigen ist-Zustand gemacht:
änderungen: LRS, Vorbau-Lenker inkl. Griffen und heute wurde auch endlich die Gabel gekürzt und der Spacer entfernt (immerhin 12.4g Erspahrnis) akutell liegt das Gesamtgewicht zwar noch bei 10260g, aber bin immerhin 3/4 Kilo leichter als zu Beginn... und das mit einem 0-Budget





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Ja, bin mit 1.72 kein Riese und hab immerhin eine Sattelüberhöhung von 2.5 cm erreicht.... und, ja, die Reifen reichen für meinen Einsatz aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. August 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> es war endgajl, yes!




  entführt mich bitte im 2010!!
will auch!!!!!!
@fezza
laaaaaaaaaaanger vorbau


----------



## versus (5. August 2009)

also ich kann nur bestätigen, dass das mal ein wirklich geiles wochenende mit einer sehr coolen truppe war   





(foto von bella)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (5. August 2009)

Das Beinkleid wirft Fragen auf...


----------



## SCK (5. August 2009)

@fezza

Kann es sein, dass die Gabel ein wenig hoch baut?
Wenns eine 100er ist, würde ich sie auf auf 80 traveln.

Ansonsten, bis auf die Kabelbinder, sehr schick!


----------



## Fezza (5. August 2009)

> laaaaaaaaaaanger vorbau



Laaaanger Oberkörper, 130mm passts perfekt  original war 100, "do bini fast gstanda ufm bock"



SCK schrieb:


> @fezza
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Gabel ein wenig hoch baut?
> Wenns eine 100er ist, würde ich sie auf auf 80 traveln.
> ...



hmmmm... erlich gesagt hab ich mir das auch schon gedacht, aber noch nie nachgeschaut.... wird nachgeholt  (gäbe nochmals 2 cm Sattelüberhöhung)


----------



## xtcnrsteam (5. August 2009)

@fezza

Klasse Bike für 0 Budget  
Bist du dir bei den 10,35kg sicher? Das wirkt mir deutlich zu hoch


----------



## Rutil (5. August 2009)

Da auf der Lynskey Homepage nur eines der beiden youtube Produktionsvideos (zumindest in AUT) sichtbar ist, hab ich etwas herumgesucht und das Video doch noch gefunden, wenn auch in mieser Qualität. 

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2001801/titanium_bike_custom_bikes_www_lynskeyperformance_com/


----------



## nebeljäger (5. August 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> ....hab ich etwas herumgesucht und das Video doch noch gefunden, wenn auch in mieser Qualität. .....



da sind aber sehr viele verschiedene Leute an einem Rahmen beteiligt....



@fezza
klasse Bike würd mich freuen es mal in natura zu sehen....halte jedesmal mal wenn ich in deiner Gegend(und die ist sehr nahe...) bin ausschau nach titanenen...



Fezza schrieb:


> @nebeljäger
> 
> Schöne Bilder!! sieht herrlich aus!



herrliche 9 std. 35 min...

@versus and all SIS 'ler

könnt ihr nicht mehr Infos zu dieser Gschicht preisgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (5. August 2009)

@nebeljäger: krasse haxn!

was war das für ein marathon in A mit so einer langen Fahrzeit???
Danke!


----------



## hoeckle (6. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @versus and all SIS 'ler
> 
> könnt ihr nicht mehr Infos zu dieser Gschicht preisgeben?


 

da steht alles....

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/


----------



## Fezza (6. August 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> @fezza
> 
> Klasse Bike für 0 Budget
> Bist du dir bei den 10,35kg sicher? Das wirkt mir deutlich zu hoch



gewogen sinds 10,26  hab eine Teileliste gemacht teile gewogen und die restlichen Gewichte gemäss Herstellerangaben ermittelt. Den Rahmen hab ich mit 1580g eingerechtet (ergibt sich aus den Differenzen). Momentan noch "bleischwer" sind: Lenker 232g, Vorbau 188g, Schläuche 370g, LRS 1800g,... Auch die Marathon SL wiegt 1740g... 

Aber soblad das Budget es zulässt, werden schrittweise Teile geändert 

@SCK: ist ne 105er Gabel. Versuche sie jedoch mit mehr SAG zu fahren, mal schauen was passiert. Auf Fotos wirds weiterhin etwas "stelzig" ausschauen, aber das ist nicht soo schlimm.

@all: danke für die Komplimente


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: krasse haxn!
> 
> was war das für ein marathon in A mit so einer langen Fahrzeit???
> Danke!



danke fürs Haxnkompliment...schaun in natura net so aus, halt gut getroffen...

Das war am Montafon M3 Marathon 152km/5100hm, der letztes Wochende das erste mal veranstaltet wurde. War'ne harte Nuss(knapp 50% Ausfallsquote)..., aber landschaftlich und streckenmässig ein toller Marathon!

@versus

ah danke,...megaevent!


----------



## subdiver (6. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Montafon M3 Marathon 152km/5100hm,



Ich fahre ja auch gerne lange Strecken mit vielen HM, aber wie schafft man das ?


----------



## -odi- (6. August 2009)

Nach drei Monaten Verspätung ist mein Rahmen auch endlich angekommen. 
Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Nach einer Nachtschicht ist es jetzt fertig. Die erste Ausfahrt war auch zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.  
















Seit nicht zu streng mit mir.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2009)

mir gefällts

sowas sieht man nicht so oft.

Besser belichtete Fotos und Detailaufnahmen wären schön!


----------



## Rutil (6. August 2009)

Mir fällt auf, dass bei jedem neu geposteten Rad die Bitte mitkommt, nicht zu streng zu sein. Evtl. sollten wir (zumindest manche) uns an der Nase nehmen und nicht immer alles verreissen, was nicht auf den ersten Blick als Optimum erscheint.
zum Crisp: Kann ich nix schlechtes sagen. Ich mag Rohloff und auch das Cannondale Zeugs. Allerdings wäre mir eine Lefty lieber gewesen. Bin immer wieder überrascht von der Einbauhöhe der Headshok. Die sieht so riesig aus.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. August 2009)




----------



## chrikoh (6. August 2009)

Einzigartig 
Wieso passt da eine Fatty rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (6. August 2009)

Muß der Turm über dem Vorbau sein?

Trotzdem kann ich mich dem Rest nur anschließen:


----------



## jörgl (6. August 2009)

-odi- schrieb:


> Seit nicht zu streng mit mir.



Wieso zu streng? Es wird immer Leute geben, denen was nicht gefällt.

Ansonsten finde ich das Rad vom technischen her spitzenmässig..... Rohloff, Headshock und vor allem die SI-Kurbel 

Viel Spaß damit..... Jörg


----------



## RealNBK (6. August 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> Muß der Turm über dem Vorbau sein?



Ich denke das liegt an der Fatty, die hat eine bestimmte schaftlänge, aber ich weiß nicht ob das sooo lang sein muss.

Ich würde zu diesem einzigartigen Gerät mal ein wenig mehr Infos haben, Gewicht, besonderheiten, teileliste... Schön ist es allemal!


----------



## cluso (7. August 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Wieso zu streng? Es wird immer Leute geben, denen was nicht gefällt.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich das Rad vom technischen her spitzenmässig..... Rohloff, Headshock und vor allem die SI-Kurbel
> 
> Viel Spaß damit..... Jörg



Der Zusatz kam vielleicht weil das Rad ja mit allen (!!) "gewohnten" Attributen eines Titanrahmens bricht.

Finde es auch hammermässig.

Und schließe mich den Wünschen an.


----------



## cluso (7. August 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch gerne lange Strecken mit vielen HM, aber wie schafft man das ?





Irre Strecke, ja.

@Nebeljäger hast du mehr Infos zu dem Marathon? Gibt es auch kürzere Strecken?


----------



## versus (7. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> danke fürs Haxnkompliment...schaun in natura net so aus, halt gut getroffen...



gelooogen! ich bin schon hinter dir her gefahren 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...152km/5100hm...



holy sh...  5100hm jungejungejunge...



nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...megaevent!



das kann man so sagen. allerdings auf eine etwas andere art 



@mod: darf man hier eigentlich abfotografierte zeitungsartikel posten?


----------



## -odi- (7. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für Blumen.

Detailaufnahmen folgen. Habe Gestern nur welche auf die schnelle im Garten gemacht.

Lefty war auch in der Planung. Leider ist die vom Gewicht vergleichbare Lefty aus Carbon, Carbon wollte ich nicht und die Alu-Version war mir zu schwer. Ist eh schon schwer genung. Einbauhöhe ist bei beiden Gabeln gleich. Ich kann also irgendwann wechseln wenn ich denn möchte.

@ chrikoh: Ist ein Maßrahmen. Da ich Headshok wollte hat er das so gebaut.

Der Turm ist Headshok-üblich. Man kann evtl. noch ca. 10mm mit Spacer variieren. Absägen ist da nich. 

Zu streng: Mittlerweile werden schon Reifen kritisiert. Das sind Verschleißteile und hängt ja immer vom persönlichen empfinden ab. Ausserdem sind diese schei.. Tubeless-Reifen so teuer da schau ich meist nach Angeboten.

Teileliste habe ich mal als .pdf angehängt.


----------



## Gz007 (7. August 2009)

sehr geil das Crisp, Titan mit Headshok und Rohloff mit SI Kurbel, echt dekadent : )

Die Fatty farblich passend zum Rahmen wäre das I Tüpfelchen, obwohl es mit der schwarzen auch gut ausschaut. Aber "Titanfarben" wäre das die perfekte Gabel.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. August 2009)

sorry das ich den thread zerfranse..., geht aber auch ein wenig um Titan

@M3 Montafon

auf der Langstrecke waren unter den wenigen knapp 90 Startern auch 2 Ti Fullys am Start(meine Wenigkeit und ein Litespeed Sewanee), und beide sind durchgekommen(!), nicht so selbstverständlich bei den Karenzzeiten, und den technischen Schwierigkeiten! Gratuliere dem Schweizer Litespeedler falls er es zufällig liest. Daniel

Fotos von uns gibts hier(Reihe 1, 4(Nr. 387, Nr. 391  und hier(letzte Reihe 387) 

es gibt 3 Strecken:

M1: 28/1400
M2: 67/2800
M3: 155/5100

also für jeden etwas dabei

und ja.... die Eriksens hatten recht, das Yeti eignet sich vorzüglich für lange Strecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. August 2009)

jaja der nebeljäger ist ein bescheidener ..

 das crip gefällt  mir zum teil, kann mit C-gabeln wenig anfangen....
 aber es soll dir taugen und das tut es sicher...ust ist doch in germany billig.....


----------



## versus (7. August 2009)

zum crisp:

gelungen! fatty finde ich okay (der faltenbalg ist einfach optisch "schwierig"), obwohl mir klassisch konstruierte gabeln deutlich besser gefallen.
bitteeeee keine lefty verbauen. 








jaja ich weiss, dass sie ganz gut funktionieren...


----------



## Catsoft (7. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und ja.... die Eriksens hatten recht, das Yeti eignet sich vorzüglich für lange Strecken!



Das kann ich für den Titus -Hinterbau nach der BJT aber auch sagen. Bin noch nie so entspannt über die Alpen gekommen.Wippt weniger als mein "altes" Element und nutzt mehr Federweg...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das kann ich für den Titus -Hinterbau nach der BJT aber auch sagen. Bin noch nie so entspannt über die Alpen gekommen.Wippt weniger als mein "altes" Element und nutzt mehr Federweg...



unterschreibe ich gerne....hatte ja auch mal ein element.....


----------



## minni_futzi (7. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Fotos von uns gibts hier(Reihe 1, 4(Nr. 387, Nr. 391  und hier(letzte Reihe 387)



cool... nur 11 für ein bild


----------



## chrikoh (7. August 2009)

Wieviel hat denn der CRISP-Rahmen gekostet-wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (7. August 2009)

Hatte mit Darren auch Kontakt, je nach Umfang geht das Ganze schon in Richtung drei mit drei Nullen


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> zum crisp:
> 
> gelungen! fatty finde ich okay (der faltenbalg ist einfach optisch "schwierig"), obwohl mir klassisch konstruierte gabeln deutlich besser gefallen.
> bitteeeee keine lefty verbauen.
> ...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: danke für die infos, die 155km und 5100hm sind mal was für nächstes jahr.



melde dich bitte wenns soweit ist oder du die Strecke vorher mal abfahren willst!

@fullyhinterbauten

das mit dem wippenden Element kann ich auch bestätigen, aber man sollte fair sein, ist halt eine andere Generation. Wie sich die neuen Elements fahren

marathonmäßig sind FSR und Yeti wohl ganz vorne mit dabei!
___________________________

je länger ich das Crisp anschau desto mehr gefällt es mir...(klassische Hirnzentren ausgeschalten)


----------



## subdiver (7. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das mit dem wippenden Element kann ich auch bestätigen, aber man sollte fair sein, ist halt eine andere Generation. Wie sich die neuen Elements fahren



Kommt darauf an, mit Kraft getreten auf dem mittleren und großen KB 
wippt auch das neue Element 
Man benötigt hier einen sehr runden Tritt damit es wenig wippt.
Zudem kann der hintere FW (100mm) nicht vollständig genutzt werden,
zumindest in dem angedachten Nutzungsbereich (Marathon etc.).
Auf dem kleinen KB bergauf wippt es minimal.

Die zuschaltbare Plattformdämpfung (RP 23) wurde mit dem Jahrgang 2009
(nur noch mit reinem Lockout, RPL) abgeschafft


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> melde dich bitte wenns soweit ist oder du die Strecke vorher mal abfahren willst!
> 
> @fullyhinterbauten
> 
> ...



das nehme ich gerne an, danke.
hatte eigentlich 2010 die 200 salzkammergut vor, aber übermuttut selten gut...


----------



## chrikoh (7. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hatte mit Darren auch Kontakt, je nach Umfang geht das Ganze schon in Richtung drei mit drei Nullen



Der Rahmen?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Der Rahmen?


was denn sonst


----------



## nebeljäger (7. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das nehme ich gerne an, danke.
> hatte eigentlich 2010 die 200 salzkammergut vor, aber übermuttut selten gut...



wenn du die eine packst, packst du auch die andere....auf die paar km/hm und Std. kommts nicht an...

...gäbe noch ein wenig Gesprächstoff für unsere Runde

Trophy 1999 auf Serotta Stahl:


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Der Rahmen?





Kann man sich eigentlich auch denken.
Rohloff und Moots Stütze sprengen ja schon den Preis der meisten Budget Titanrahmen.
Maßanfertigung mit Sonderwünschen hat nunmal Ihren Preis, egal was man kauft. Bei Rewel z.B. gibt das Ganze schon nen 1000er günstiger, dafür arbeitet da statt einer one man show ein ganzes Team und trotz sehr guter Qualität dürfte Crisp da noch eine gute Stufe hochwertiger sein. Hatte bisher nur einmal das Vergnügen ein Crisp live zu sehen, das Finish ist aber wirklich wahnsinnig schön.


----------



## -odi- (8. August 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Wieviel hat denn der CRISP-Rahmen gekostet-wenn man fragen darf?



Die Ansage von Tyler kommt schon hin. War etwas mehr als





> eine drei mit drei Nullen


Die Rahmenpreise beginnen aber ab 2600.

Die Gabel wird auch bleiben. Die Fatty hat einen recht klassischen Charakter. Konventionelle Gabelscheiden plus "verstecktem" Federelement. ...und pflegeleicht (hoffentlich). Ist vielleicht auch ein wenig steifer als eine schwerere, spirrige('tschuldigung) R7 oder Sid. Ist eine Vermutung, bin noch keine gefahren.

Darren war auch der einzige der meine Wünsche umsetzten wollte. Alle anderen haben kein BB30 oder Headshok machen wollen oder horrende Aufpreise verlangt. Alles in allem ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. August 2009)

161 und 158 gramm für meinen 2 titusen...
 eine oberfläche muss ich noch behandeln


----------



## versus (11. August 2009)

zwei grazien beim plantschen - wie hübsch!


----------



## Rutil (11. August 2009)

abgesehen vom genialen Foto-welche Marke?


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. August 2009)

Uih, das ist aber ein großer Teller - und das Essbesteck ist auch nicht klein...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. August 2009)

mosso aus hong kong


----------



## zingel (11. August 2009)

ich hatte mal nen Chinatilenker von Youchase. Bei dem hatte der Durchmesser 0.6mm Abweichung und bei einem Rennen hab ich ihn verbogen. Ich hoffe, die kommen nicht aus der gleichen Höhle, denn er hatte auch sehr schön ausgeschaut.


----------



## Rutil (11. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mosso aus hong kong


 Danke


----------



## Don Trailo (11. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ich hatte mal nen Chinatilenker von Youchase. Bei dem hatte der Durchmesser 0.6mm Abweichung und bei einem Rennen hab ich ihn verbogen. Ich hoffe, die kommen nicht aus der gleichen Höhle, denn er hatte auch sehr schön ausgeschaut.



ein kumpel fährt das ding seit langer zeit, er ist happy, mal schauen


----------



## IF006TD517 (11. August 2009)

ich hab einen leider auch schon etwas in richtung banane verbogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (11. August 2009)

@nebeljäger: du hast ja ordentlich einen an der waffel, das gefällt mir.
                   trophy 99: erstausgabe mit tinker juarez?
                   tour: pm.


----------



## cluso (11. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> melde dich bitte wenns soweit ist oder du die Strecke vorher mal abfahren willst!



Kann die Runde auch auf 2 Tage aufgeteilt werden?


----------



## -odi- (12. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> M3: 155/5100


----------



## nebeljäger (12. August 2009)

@Don

irre Foto!

@odi, cluso, shutupandride

das ich einen an der Waffel habe hör ich beinahe jeden Tag, aber eigentlich sind diese Distanzen heut zu tage ja nix mehr besonderes..


Trophy 1999 war da noch etwas anders, wenn ich mich recht erinnere so 60-70 Starter auf der "langen"....16 oder so sind durchgekommen, das bei ~10 Std. Regen. Tinker startete 2002. 98 war die erste Austragung, 99 gewann Gerit Glomser mit knapp 12 Std.(ich hab 14 gebraucht)

M3:
eignet sich vorzüglich für 2 Tage, ...Infos od. Begleitung-->PM 

ich möchte diesen schönen Thread nicht weiter marathonverseuchen, also wenn weitere Infos benötigt werden, bitte PM oder hier.... 

Danke!

zurück zum Thema:


----------



## nebeljäger (12. August 2009)

und noch was zu Odis Crisp passend:


----------



## Nordpol (12. August 2009)

Hallo,

kann jemand zu diesem Rad bzw. Rahmen etwas sagen, bzw. fährt ihn. Es ist ein Koba Rahmen.

Gruss Ulli

www.koba.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2009)

koba rheintal.... der rahmen ist überteuert... ist made in asia
 verarbeitung nicht das beste, vergleichbar mit kocmo etc
 zu teuer und hier in der schweiz fahren ihn wenn überhaupt gesponserte
 vergessen. punkt.
@nebeljäger, die steurrohre passen nicht zu den restlichen rohren... mein geschmack ist es nicht
oder mit einem wort
 scheusslich......


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und noch was zu Odis Crisp passend:



Ich möchte erst gar nicht wissen was Merlin und vor allem Seven für die Maßfertigung mit Headshock nehmen  
Hatte die Tage in einem US Forum auch ein Moots Softtail mit Headshock gesehen...


----------



## Rutil (12. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich möchte erst gar nicht wissen was Merlin und vor allem Seven für die Maßfertigung mit Headshock nehmen
> Hatte die Tage in einem US Forum auch ein Moots Softtail mit Headshock gesehen...


 
Ich tippe beim Merlin eher auf ein Modell von 2001. Hab den Katalog daheim, und damals gabs das serienmäßig (Fat Ti, mit Softtail Extra Fat). US Preis war USD 2.700,- (Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau)bzw. USD 3.000,- fürs Extra Fat. Das Mountain zum Vergleich kostete 2.100,- nackt, das XLM 2.600,-. Also gar nicht mal so schlimm.
Ich meine, es auch am Oberrohr zu lesen.
Bezüglich Optik schließe ich mich dem Don an.


----------



## hardflipper (12. August 2009)

Der Singlespeeder macht mich irgendwie an. Störend finde ich nur den Faltenbalg und den Sattel...

Ist das ein 650b oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## Rutil (12. August 2009)

Am Rahmen steht Silk Ti 29


----------



## hardflipper (12. August 2009)

Hat irgendwie nach 79 ausgesehen aber ich hätte es mir ja denken können...


----------



## cluso (13. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> scheusslich......



Ungewohnt, aber nicht scheusslich...





(Erinnerst du dich an das Rewel auf der bike, das hat nicht so übel  ausgesehen, um es mal so zu sagen).


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. August 2009)

Ist halt individuell.
Erlaubt ist was gefällt.
Das Seven finde ich sogar ganz cool mit den roten Akzenten.


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2009)

@nebeljäger: das catellano ist klasse, kannte ich bisher nur in der aluversion.
                   Deins?


----------



## nebeljäger (13. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: das catellano ist klasse, kannte ich bisher nur in der aluversion.
> Deins?



a 29er und ich....würde sicher lustig aussehen....

die, die mich kennen wissen warum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. August 2009)

Genau, Sattelriese 
Schäm dich, wenn dem Don das Yetriksen für die Probefahrt zu klein war


----------



## nebeljäger (13. August 2009)

irgendeinen Vorteil soll  meine Größe ja haben.....


----------



## Don Trailo (13. August 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Ungewohnt, aber nicht scheusslich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das rewel 

 *ich!! finde es scheusslich* auch das hier... es passt einfach nicht


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. August 2009)

Du bist nicht allein, Don.


----------



## nebeljäger (13. August 2009)

quält sie.......


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2009)

sorry, ich find cannondale gabeln einfach geil, auch an ti-rädern.
funktionsmässig können die mit allen anderen gabeln mithalten.
optisch finde ich eine fatty sogar dezenter als eine normalgabel und die lefty wird einfach ihr eisdielenimage nie los werden, LEIDER! ansonsten ist das nämlich eine absolute hammergabel, die wenig wartung braucht und hervorragende funktion bietet.
AMEN.


----------



## -odi- (13. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich möchte erst gar nicht wissen was Merlin und vor allem Seven für die Maßfertigung mit Headshock nehmen



Seven war auch mal in der engeren Wahl. Aber die Aufpreisliste; da fällt einem der Kitt aus der Brille. Hatte die Kataloge '08 und '09 incl. Preise, leider schon entsorgt. Ich glaube es waren für Headshok ~500, BB30 ~700 Euro extra. Von '08 nach '09 in D (supermariosports) etwa 10% teurer geworden. Ich weiß es nicht mehr so hundert-%ig also nagelt mich nicht drauf fest, kommt aber in etwa hin.


Das rote Seven ist doch sehr schick. Ausser Griffe und Sattel. Die Kontaktpunkte zw. Mensch und Maschine wirken dann schnell dreckig, glaub ich.




shutupandride schrieb:


> sorry, ich find cannondale gabeln einfach geil, auch an ti-rädern.
> funktionsmässig können die mit allen anderen gabeln mithalten.
> *optisch finde ich eine fatty sogar dezenter als eine normalgabel* und die lefty wird einfach ihr eisdielenimage nie los werden, LEIDER! ansonsten ist das nämlich eine absolute hammergabel, die wenig wartung braucht und hervorragende funktion bietet.
> AMEN.




Meine Worte


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. August 2009)

Joa, die aufgebockte Optik mit fettem Faltenbalg und meist extrem ngativen Vorbauten ist sehr dezent! 

(Das hat wiederum nichts mit der guten Funktion des Nadellagers vs. Gleitlager zu tun)


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Joa, die aufgebockte Optik mit fettem Faltenbalg und meist extrem ngativen Vorbauten ist sehr dezent!
> 
> (Das hat wiederum nichts mit der guten Funktion des Nadellagers vs. Gleitlager zu tun)



wie, aufgebockte optik???
 die fatty, als auch die lefty, haben exakt die gleiche bauhöhe wie alle anderen gebräuchlichen 100mm gabeln, die z zt verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (13. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wie, aufgebockte optik???
> die fatty, als auch die lefty, haben exakt die gleiche bauhöhe wie alle anderen gebräuchlichen 100mm gabeln, die z zt verbaut werden.



Das schon, aber die "doppelte Gabelbrücke" bringt den Vorbau schon noch nen cm höher, als eine "normale" Gabel. Daher muss der Vorbau einen negativeren Winkel haben, um auf gleiche Lenkerhöhe zu kommen...

Oder seh ich das falsch?

Ciao, Splat

PS: ICH finde die Lefty an so ziemlich jedem Rahmen absolut perfekt...


----------



## elrond (13. August 2009)

Für ein Hardtail gibt es keine bessere, hübschere und passendere Gabel als ne Fatty und damit ist alles gesagt! Leider wurde das Crisp mit Spacerturm über dem Vorbau anstatt mit negativem Vorbauwinkel ausgeführt... 
Sowie bei Merlin oder Rewel muß(!) das aussehen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. August 2009)

Das Rewel mit der Lefty ist richtig sexy, wenn ich groß bin brauche ich auch mal einen Titanen.


----------



## chrikoh (14. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und noch was zu Odis Crisp passend:



Das SEVEN ist ja der absolute Hammer
Aber wahrscheinlich unbezahlbar


----------



## Aalex (14. August 2009)

das rewel mit lefty ist seit über einem jahr mein desktop hintergrund 

wenn ich die Kohle mal habe wird das auch angeschafft, allerdings mit normalem Steuerrohr damit es besser zu den dünneren Rohren passt und natürlich einer hochwertigeren ausstattung. Mir schwebt da eine nette Schaltung vor. Thomson, King und Hope Teile.. Ach gäbne es doch eine Lefty Nabe von CK...

Bis dahin bleibt es ein Traum


----------



## hoeckle (14. August 2009)

so,da das ja nicht aufhört mit diesen gabeln - funktionalität hin oder her - sta di fatto, che se cazzo....

sorry gramatik reza..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (14. August 2009)

genau, don, sprich mal ein machtwort!!!


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. August 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> genau, don, sprich mal ein machtwort!!!



only sheep need leadership?!


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2009)

yes, they do.


----------



## versus (15. August 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> only sheep need leadership?!



"For God so loved the world, that He gave his only begotten son, that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish, but have everlasting life. John 3:16"



und nun bitte wieder bilder!


----------



## Don Trailo (16. August 2009)

@marinito


----------



## Nordpol (16. August 2009)

...einfach lecker.

vielleicht noch ein bild von der seite...


----------



## aggressor2 (16. August 2009)

so schön das rad insgesamt auch ist, bzw sein mag, aber ich find starrgabeln mit federgabeleinbauhöhe absolut garnicht schön.
aber was anderes geht in nem aktuellen rahmen ja leider nicht wirklich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. August 2009)

da muss ich ihm echt recht geben... stargabel is geil, macht spass und alles... aber das loch ueber dem reifen sieht leider immer doof aus ((


----------



## Sumpfreiter (17. August 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440607

Nach einigen Ausflügen der erste Ritt mit Digitalkamera (Verbesserungsbedarf klar zu erkennen).

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/440609

Das Koxinga Ti in seiner natürlichen Umgebung.


----------



## ZeFlo (17. August 2009)

wenn du ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 direkt dahinter stellst, sieht man(n) auch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumpfreiter (17. August 2009)

... krieg's nicht hin, aber mit zwei klicks sieht man(n) auch etwas.


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. August 2009)

Sumpfreiter schrieb:


> ... krieg's nicht hin



Einfach so vorgehen, wie es floibex beschrieben hat...


----------



## nebeljäger (17. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> "For God so loved the world, that He gave his only begotten son, that whosoever believeth in Him should not perish, but have everlasting life. John 3:16"
> 
> 
> 
> und nun bitte wieder bilder!


----------



## zingel (17. August 2009)

seeeeeeehr schönes Wiesmann!


----------



## SCK (17. August 2009)

@ Sumpfreiter WOW!!

Wie wärs mit Detailfotos? 

Bilder hochladen: 
1. dein ibc-album aufrufen
2. auf großes Bild klicken
3. rechts-Klick auf Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren
4. Im Thread-Antwort Fenster auf  Grafik einfügen  klicken und mit Tastenkombi  STRG   V  die Bildadresse einfügen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> seeeeeeehr schönes Wiesmann!


----------



## Sumpfreiter (17. August 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> @ Sumpfreiter WOW!!
> 
> Wie wärs mit Detailfotos?
> 
> ...



... gemach, gemach, gemach. Es hat seeeehr lange gedauert bis ich mich zum Gebrauch einer Digitalkamera durchringen konnte. Jetzt muss ich damit erst üben und das Rad putzen
Aber eines sei schon verraten: es fährt sich TRAUMHAFT (kann ich leider nicht abbilden).


----------



## Don Trailo (17. August 2009)




----------



## Tyler1977 (17. August 2009)

Schööön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (17. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Sehr schön Don,

jetzt noch die ollen Felgenaufkleber ab und den Zug für den Lockout gekürzt und .... tja, fertig. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Signatur anschaue wohl auch noch die Bremsen...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Signatur anschaue wohl auch noch die Bremsen...



in der tat 
und die kurbel folgt im winter


----------



## nebeljäger (17. August 2009)

eieieiiii, hab das Wiesmann voll übersehen....

bitte groooooße Detailbilder



Frage, wie schaft ihr's das eure Schönheiten immer so Blitzeblank dastehn...bin im moment jeden Tag am putzen wie verrückt....


----------



## Levi Strauss (17. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @Don
> 
> irre Foto!
> 
> ...



extrem sexy ! woher hast du das foto ? wegen so nem bild kann ich wieder nächtelang nicht einschlafen


----------



## Don Trailo (17. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Frage, wie schaft ihr's das eure Schönheiten immer so Blitzeblank dastehn...bin im moment jeden Tag am putzen wie verrückt....


 bei uns ist seit 5 tagen trocken (ERSTE MAL)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. August 2009)

....wünsche weitere schlaflose monate.....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=467331


----------



## nebeljäger (17. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bei uns ist seit 5 tagen trocken (ERSTE MAL)




auch die Kuhsch&%$^?


----------



## Levi Strauss (17. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ....wünsche weitere schlaflose monate.....
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=467331



ich hasse dich !   ich glaube so ein rahmen könnte meines vaters sohn gefallen


----------



## Defiant32 (17. August 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> JEAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!
> 
> Oh Mann hatte ich Schwein!
> 
> ...




nice!

this is my Titanium Serotta
Almost finished, it just needs some cables 
Titanium parts: Moots stem and seatpost and headset spacer, Avid Levers with titanium hardware, Titec Bar, Brooks Swift titanium, Syncros Ti BB, Ringle TiStix
Others parts; Paul thumbies, Paul rear derri, CB cranks,  CK wheels , CK headset, Control Tech Brakes, Onza Porcupine tyres (nos)


----------



## shutupandride (17. August 2009)

sweet bas.
but i wouldn´t use the porcupines, that´s just too much!!!


----------



## hardflipper (17. August 2009)

Serotta -> dope!!!

I wouldn´d use the saddle but the rest... 

McMahon Brakes, right?


----------



## chrikoh (17. August 2009)

Schlaflose Nächte?

Mir gehts so bei Seven,Merlin Rewel-Headshocks


----------



## Nordpol (17. August 2009)

...wunderschöner Rahmen, brauch man wohl nichts weiter zu zusagen. Aber die protzige Gabel passt nun gar nicht zu diesem filigranen Gestell.

Naja und die Kurbel ist mir dann doch zu filigran, hätte Angst damit zu fahren, so wie es da steht doch mehr was fürs Auge.


----------



## Defiant32 (17. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...wunderschöner Rahmen, brauch man wohl nichts weiter zu zusagen. Aber die protzige Gabel passt nun gar nicht zu diesem filigranen Gestell.
> 
> Naja und die Kurbel ist mir dann doch zu filigran, hätte Angst damit zu fahren, so wie es da steht doch mehr was fürs Auge.



this one is not for the eyes only.
This serotta is going to be used, except for the tyres.
And what is wrong with the Pace RC31 fork?


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. August 2009)

I like the fork, but it just doesn't fit the frame, it somehow looks too thick compared to the frame tubing.
A more delicate steel fork would look far better, especially a white one...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiant32 (17. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> I like the fork, but it just doesn't fit the frame, it somehow looks too thick compared to the frame tubing.
> A more delicate steel fork would look far better, especially a white one...



i have thought about a white syncros fork but these are not suspension corrected.
And it got to be the pictures, in real the fork looks not that thick icw the frame


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. August 2009)

I know those are expensive and take their time, but what about a custom made fork like Vicious, Wiesmann, etc.?


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> what about a custom made fork like Vicious, Wiesmann, etc.?



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Defiant32 (18. August 2009)

That sounds good 
i will have a look


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. August 2009)

Oh, forgot about Groovy Cycles


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> forgot about Groovy Cycles



Ich hatte beim Verfassen meines vorherigen Postings überlegt, ob ich diesen Nachtrag liefere. 

Es ist irgendwie lustig, dass Du dies nun selbst übernommen hast.


----------



## Rutil (19. August 2009)

I like the pace fork, because the frame does not have those very slim titanium tubes like they had in the late 80´s and early 90´s. I have just built in a custom Agresti segmented fork (Fat Chance Style) in my ´91 Merlin because i will also ride the bike a lot and i don´t trust my old tange fork any more. This fork would perhaps be too thin for the Serotta.


----------



## marinito (20. August 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> nice!
> 
> this is my Titanium Serotta
> Almost finished, it just needs some cables
> ...


 

Wow! looks awesome...

BTW, I´d like a lot if you could show us a couple pictures of that green ¿Nishiki? laying around your home


----------



## Defiant32 (20. August 2009)

marinito schrieb:


> Wow! looks awesome...
> 
> BTW, I´d like a lot if you could show us a couple pictures of that green ¿Nishiki? laying around your home



pictures of the Nishiki you can find here : http://old-metal.blogspot.com/2009/08/nishiki-alien-sp-first-changes.html
if you click the pictures they will enlarge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marinito (20. August 2009)

Thanks, mate


----------



## versus (21. August 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> this is my Titanium Serotta



   

what a beauty!!!


----------



## SCK (21. August 2009)

@ defiant32
The paint-job of your ti-max is just breathtaking!

The build-up of mine is going further. Some parts changed thanks to lucky ebay shots and i´m  waiting for some ti-screws right now. Then it´s time for a photo-shooting again.


----------



## SCK (24. August 2009)

the second evolution:





8,84kg


----------



## Defiant32 (24. August 2009)

BENG! that's nice !


----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2009)

Hallo Leute, much respect an die Vorgänger-Bikes. Fast ein wenig peinlich, wenn ich Euch jetzt meine Kiste präsentiere, aber vielleicht gefällt es Euch ja auch (zumindest ein bißchen???). Was haltet Ihr davon? Es ist ein altes Wheeler Titanium mit Kooka Kurbeln/DX Daumenschalter/XTR Schaltung-Naben-Bremsen/Reba Gabel/American Classic Titanstütze/Roox Vorbau/Easton Lenker/Race Face Steuersatz. Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (26. August 2009)

@SCK:
klasse rad, ich bin absolut neidisch.


----------



## Ti-Max (26. August 2009)

Defiant32 schrieb:


> nice!
> 
> this is my Titanium Serotta
> Almost finished, it just needs some cables
> ...



Bas,

great paint scheme. Congratulations!

To complete the range of old-fashioned Titanium by Serotta, although my Ti-Max has obviously too much of that modern stuff in your opinion

But still a joy to ride...


----------



## Rutil (27. August 2009)

DEAN macht jetzt auch in Sachen Belt Drive:


----------



## fredstar (27. August 2009)

kurze frage: sind die moots schriftzüge bei vorbau und sattelstütze aufgeklebt bzw. kann man die ohne rückstände entfernen??


----------



## Ti-Max (28. August 2009)

fredstar schrieb:


> kurze frage: sind die moots schriftzüge bei vorbau und sattelstütze aufgeklebt bzw. kann man die ohne rückstände entfernen??



Moin,

ja sind nur aufgeklebt und entsprechend zu entfernen.

A propos Sattelstütze: Ich habe mittlerweile die Moots bei mir entfernt und fahre nun die USE Sumo in Titan, da sie mir optisch und von der Klemmung her besser gefällt.

Zudem ist sie deutlich billiger (159 ).

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## zingel (30. August 2009)

hab ein neues Hinterrad gefunden...


----------



## bfighter (31. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hab ein neues Hinterrad gefunden...



und was ist das für eins


----------



## IF006TD517 (31. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hab ein neues Hinterrad gefunden...




"I Like"


----------



## zingel (31. August 2009)

bfighter schrieb:


> und was ist das für eins



...das mit der blauen King auf dem Bild. 

Vorher war das selbe Rad mit silberner Nabe drin. Hab's für 90 Fränkli 
gekauft und hoffte, dass das Blau einigermassen passt.


----------



## nebeljäger (31. August 2009)

schöööönes Hinter und Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (6. September 2009)

Familienzuwachs...

...'99er GT Xizang im Funktionaldress.




Lackiertes Titan als eine besondere Form des Understatements.

Und zusammen mit dem zwei Jahre aeltern Bruder.





oliversen


----------



## Christian Back (6. September 2009)

Die gelbe Gabel...: einfach klasse, sehr mutig, anmutig!

Und natürlich die einzig wahre Gruppe, komplett verbaut. Genial.


----------



## Defiant32 (6. September 2009)

finished


----------



## Dynatechrider (6. September 2009)

Fantastically beautiful structure! Congratulation


----------



## Don Trailo (6. September 2009)

gazzo che  che anima


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2009)

Lekker!


----------



## nebeljäger (6. September 2009)

wummmm.........


----------



## hardflipper (6. September 2009)

Awesome! 

Both!

But IMHO the green tires on the GT and the "huge" saddle on the TiMax aren´t my faves...


----------



## RoyalRula (6. September 2009)

war eigentlich irgend jemand aus der titan fraktion auf der eurobike und hat ein paar schöne bilder mitgebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Defiant32 (6. September 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> and the "huge" saddle on the TiMax aren´t my faves...



It;s a Brooks Swift Titanium, it's now next to my Nuke Proof which has a Titanium Flite, and that is not much smaller


----------



## hardflipper (7. September 2009)

Mieses Handy Foto... kann die Tage mal durch ein besseres ersetzt werden.

War am Rewelstand und ist ein 29er... Habs auf den ersten (live) Blick gar nicht gecheckt.


----------



## kodak (7. September 2009)

... habe es gerade bei www.twentyniner.ch gesehen und mich gefragt welche Marke das wohl sei ... auf Rewel waere ich nicht gekommen, klaue es mal kurz von jwiz ... im Thread sind noch ein Paduano und ein Nevi am Start (alles 29")

www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1939&start=7


----------



## Rutil (7. September 2009)

Ein Freund war dort. Ich versuch mal, ein paar Schnappschüsse zu bekommen.


----------



## versus (8. September 2009)

das serrotta ist echt ein traum geworden!!!



kodak schrieb:


> ... habe es gerade bei www.twentyniner.ch gesehen und mich gefragt welche Marke das wohl sei ... auf Rewel waere ich nicht gekommen, klaue es mal kurz von jwiz ... im Thread sind noch ein Paduano und ein Nevi am Start (alles 29")
> 
> www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1939&start=7



ganz schön dicker rohrsatz, oder täuscht das? das unterrohr sieht stark nach mid 90s oversized alugeröhr aus


----------



## SingleLight (8. September 2009)

Die Zugverlegung sieht auch irgendwie nach einen Prototyp aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 34x18 (8. September 2009)

That Serotta is beautiful, a true classic retro mtb - nice work.  here are of our recent additions...


----------



## jogi42 (18. September 2009)

hier mal ein Bild von meinem VN (ja ja, ich weiß: Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden ...):


----------



## RealNBK (19. September 2009)

Sind das hardcoatet Kettenblätter von Middleburn? fahre die normalen und finde die schan ganz gut. Hardcoated fand ich auf den Bildern immer zu hell. Das hier sieht geil aus! Besonders mit dem roten Spider!
Das Ganze Rad ist klasse! Nur wollen mir die Tuneteile nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Zion. 
1-2 weitere rote Akzente würden gut zum Spider der Middleburn passen.
Und bitte einen King Cage


----------



## jogi42 (19. September 2009)

@RealNBK: yep, sind die hardcoated Blätter. Die gefielen mir hier zum Titan besser als schwarz oder silber.

@Tyler1977: wg. zusätzlicher roter Details war ich lange am überlegen (den Steuersatz gibt's z.B. auch in rot) - jetzt bin ich aber froh, es nicht gemacht zu haben.
Der Flaschenhalter bleibt erstmal, ist die Titan-Version von VN.

Das einzige, wo ich noch am überlegen bin, ist die Sattelstütze. Doch gegen Titan tauschen ? Schwarz gefiel mir hierfür erstmal besser ...

Gruß Jogi


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (19. September 2009)

jogi42 schrieb:


> Das einzige, wo ich noch am überlegen bin, ist die Sattelstütze. Doch gegen Titan tauschen ? Schwarz gefiel mir hierfür erstmal besser ...
> 
> Gruß Jogi



das könnte mit Titan dann z.B. so aussehen:





und für die vielen OS-Fans hier gleich noch mal mein aktuelles Cockpit:


----------



## Rutil (19. September 2009)

@yogi42: Sehr schön!
Was ist das für eine Sattelstützenklemmung? Die sieht sehr massiv aus.


----------



## jogi42 (19. September 2009)

@Rutil: ist das einzige Syntace-Teil am Rad ...

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Rutil (19. September 2009)

jogi42 schrieb:


> @Rutil: ist das einzige Syntace-Teil am Rad ...
> 
> Gruß Jogi


 Na, wenn da nicht Potential vorhanden ist...


----------



## kona86 (19. September 2009)

@ jogi42

Die Aufkleber von den Felgen und von der Gabel runter! Lockoutknopf bitte schwarz eloxieren. Sonst ein feiner Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (22. September 2009)

RoyalRula schrieb:


> war eigentlich irgend jemand aus der titan fraktion auf der eurobike und hat ein paar schöne bilder mitgebracht?


Das mit der Schönheit muss jeder für sich entscheiden...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









gruß ali


----------



## IF006TD517 (22. September 2009)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> "I Like"


_


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. September 2009)

was is das fuer ein lager/kurbel? details???


----------



## panzer-oddo (22. September 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was is das fuer ein lager/kurbel? details???



Hallo,

Das ist eine Extralite E-Bones W Kurbel mit Extralite OctaRamp Kettenblättern und Extralite ExtraBolt 1 Kurbelschrauben. Das ganze dreht sich in einem Lager von.....Extralite

gruß ali


----------



## SingleLight (22. September 2009)

Die Kurbel in 2-Fach nehme ich, da geht ja dann auch ein 30er Blatt in der Mitte, was heisst den da leichtes Gelände, damit kann man dann ehe alles fahren. Find die Kurbel recht nett.
Christian


----------



## bernd e (22. September 2009)

jogi42 schrieb:


> hier mal ein Bild von meinem VN (ja ja, ich weiß: Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden ...):



Schön, Gewicht?
Ich war auch nah dran ein Zion ähnlich aufzubauen ............ jetzt ist´s halt doch nur´n Alu HT geworden 
Naja, evtl. mal den Rahmen tauschen


----------



## nebeljäger (22. September 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Das mit der Schönheit muss jeder für sich entscheiden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön ja, aaaaber......für diese Schweissnähte würde ich keine Lynskeypreise bezahlen


----------



## Don Trailo (23. September 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> schön ja, aaaaber......für diese Schweissnähte würde ich keine Lynskeypreise bezahlen



dito


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2009)

imemr die fetischisten  

(aber ihr habt ja recht...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (23. September 2009)

nebeljÃ¤ger schrieb:


> schÃ¶n ja, aaaaber......fÃ¼r diese SchweissnÃ¤hte wÃ¼rde ich keine Lynskeypreise bezahlen



Die NÃ¤hte sind nicht der Reisser, dafÃ¼r macht die Kurbel echt was her, ich hÃ¤tte sie extra fotografieren sollen...

Zu den Preisen: ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine es standen  Rahmenpreise auf den Schildchen, bei dem M230 igendwas um die 1600â¬. Ist das zuviel? (Ich habe einen Eisenrahmen, der war teurer und manche NÃ¤hte sind nicht besser...).

gruÃ ali


----------



## oldman (23. September 2009)

ich sage es mal so - Lynskey hat wohl derzeit eine gute Auftragslage, schweisst fuer zig Firmen.
Da wird es wohl Zeitdruck geben und wahrscheinlich hat man ein paar neue Schweisser eingestellt.
Da ist dann halt die eine oder andere Schweissnaht a bissl fetter als sonst.


----------



## chrikoh (23. September 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Die Nähte sind nicht der Reisser, dafür macht die Kurbel echt was her, ich hätte sie extra fotografieren sollen...
> 
> Zu den Preisen: ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine es standen  Rahmenpreise auf den Schildchen, bei dem M230 igendwas um die 1600. Ist das zuviel? (Ich habe einen Eisenrahmen, der war teurer und manche Nähte sind nicht besser...).
> 
> gruß ali



Der Preis kann nicht stimmen oder?
Ich denk so 2600 


----------



## Catsoft (23. September 2009)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Der Preis kann nicht stimmen oder?
> Ich denk so 2600 â¬



In D wohl 1699,-- Liste.


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. September 2009)

Aber in satin und normalen Decals...
Die gezeigte Variante ist deutlich teurer in brushed mit entsprechend geätzten Decals.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ich sage es mal so - Lynskey hat wohl derzeit eine gute Auftragslage, schweisst fuer zig Firmen.
> Da wird es wohl Zeitdruck geben und wahrscheinlich hat man ein paar neue Schweisser eingestellt.
> Da ist dann halt die eine oder andere Schweissnaht a bissl fetter als sonst.



klar was die rausschiessen ist echt viel, doch auch andere firmen wie moots oder titus haben mehr schweisser angestellt im 06/07
die qualität wurde aber erhalten und so sollte das sein egal ob 1000 rahmen oder 5000.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. September 2009)

Moin, Moin,

Mal ein neues Teil für mein Titus: 









Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (27. September 2009)

sehr schön robert direkt bestellt??
wäre der untere teil nicht eher die oberfläche des racer x ti??


----------



## Catsoft (27. September 2009)

Direkt bestellt und mit dem Finish hast du recht....


----------



## shutupandride (28. September 2009)

ist denn schon bekannt , ob die klemmung genauso bombig hält wie zb die alte moots?


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2009)

das rad sieht auf den bildern enorm albern aus mit dieser gabel

der rahmen ist ein ca 94er litespeed obed, da passt auch eine federgabel nicht wirklich rein, fahrern tus gut so nur aussehen ....











der vorbau sieht auch albern aus aber der lag noch rum in 25,4 mit -17° 
ma schaun obs passt wofür ich das rad in dem aufbau gedacht hab


----------



## versus (28. September 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ma schaun obs passt wofür ich das rad in dem aufbau gedacht hab



und das wäre? 

so schlimm ist es doch gar nicht. da hast du albernere räder...


----------



## singlestoph (28. September 2009)

feldwege und graspassagen im winter ..... oder so

die reifen sind 1.75" ritcheys die sind schon arg schmal


----------



## versus (28. September 2009)

gerade im winter, bzw. bei nässe waren mir die z-max immer zu schnell zugekleistert


----------



## oldman (29. September 2009)

moin,

demnaechst in diesem Kino, ein reinrassiger Rohloff-Titan, sprich keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, keine Spanner - sauberer Aufbau dank EBB.

















Das Baby ist zwar nicht europäischen oder gar amerikanischen Ursprungs, hat jedoch alle Charaktereigenschaften, die ein Rohloffant fuer mich haben muss.
Geometrie und Reifenfreiheit sind ja erkennbar englisch, lange Forke, fette Schlappen 

ick freu mir


----------



## Jaypeare (29. September 2009)

Nett. Den Pipedream hatte ich mir auch schon mal angeschaut. Was wiegt das Teil denn und wie ist die Verarbeitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. September 2009)

auguri signore oldman
 das wird heiss


----------



## IF006TD517 (29. September 2009)

SUPER... dachte schon meine freundin bleibt die einzige hier mit 'nem Pipedream !!

...und leicht is es auch...


----------



## oldman (29. September 2009)

meiner ist ein verwaister Customrahmen, den ein Kunde dann doch nicht wollte (bzw bezahlen konnte).
Wird aufgrund des EBB ein bissl schwerer als die normalen Pipedreams. Von der Verarbeitung her eine akurate Sache, aber natuerlich keine Schweissnahtorgie.
Gewicht weiss ich Ende der Woche, wenn das Baby vor mir steht.


----------



## versus (29. September 2009)

sehr cool! bin gespannt, was da am ende rauskommt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. September 2009)

Das Steuerrohr sieht schön aus. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## RealNBK (30. September 2009)

Die Schweißnähte sehen auf diesen Bildern sehr "smooth" aus. sind doch nicht etwas verschliffen, oder? Sowas macht man doch nicht mit Ti.
Die Zughalter für die Rohloff sehen etwas unruhig aus, besonders weil der Bremszug auch noch auf der anderen Seite läuft.. Ich will das Teil aber auf jeden Fall mal fertig sehen, das relativiert sich warscheinlich.


----------



## Schwimmer (30. September 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Die Schweißnähte sehen auf diesen Bildern sehr "smooth" aus. sind doch nicht etwas verschliffen, oder? Sowas macht man doch nicht mit Ti.
> Die Zughalter für die Rohloff sehen etwas unruhig aus, besonders weil der Bremszug auch noch auf der anderen Seite läuft.. Ich will das Teil aber auf jeden Fall mal fertig sehen, das relativiert sich warscheinlich.




... kommt wohl daher, dass der Rahmen sandgestrahlt wird ... 

http://pipedreamcycles.com/nevis_page_menu.html#

... man kann aus dem Rahmen dann nicht nur einen Rohloffant (sehr schönes Wortspiel) sondern auch einen Shimpansky oder Sraminsky basteln ...

Grüße vom Schwimmer


----------



## oldman (30. September 2009)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... kommt wohl daher, dass der Rahmen sandgestrahlt wird ...
> 
> http://pipedreamcycles.com/nevis_page_menu.html#
> 
> ...




mööööp
die ueblichen Nevis gab es mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, der meinige hat das nicht sondern ein EBB. 
Das war auch der grund fuer den imho unverschaemt guenstigen Preis... Die wollten mir einen "normalen" Nevis verkaufen, ich sag aber dann "nee, muss EBB sein etc" und dann sagt Chef, da haette es noch den einen Rahmen, den der Kunde dann nciht bezahlen konnte, der sollte langsam mal weg und wenn ich schnell bestelle macht er mir nen Spezialpreis...


----------



## cluso (1. Oktober 2009)

Zur Überbrückung bis Oldman soweit ist, was zur Überbrückung:









Mehr Bilder gibts nicht sonst krieg ich wieder vom Don eine auf den Deckel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Oktober 2009)

das sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus!!! legend ti?
kannst du nicht vielleicht ein paar bilder in dein album stellen? ich brauche noch ein paar anregungen für meine decals


----------



## cluso (1. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus!!! legend ti?
> kannst du nicht vielleicht ein paar bilder in dein album stellen? ich brauche noch ein *paar anregungen für meine decals *



Bringt nichts, hab keine drauf....


----------



## shutupandride (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hab charcoal mit titanium outline auf dem blanken rr-rahmen, sieht schön unauffällig aus.


----------



## cluso (9. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht siehts der Don nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Oktober 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> falscher Thread.



naivität ist ein laster, keine tugend heutzutage.....


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> naivität ist ein laster, keine tugend heutzutage.....



und toleranz ist ne tugend..? doch hier .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (9. Oktober 2009)

cluso schrieb:


>



das ist NOCH unauffälliger.


----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das ist NOCH unauffälliger.



Hier sieht man noch ein wenig von der "Schrift":


----------



## shutupandride (11. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön! und die 3D Ausfaller erst!!!
Legend oder Concours?


----------



## cluso (11. Oktober 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sehr schön! Und die 3d ausfaller erst!!!
> *legend* oder concours?


----------



## Deer (12. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2009)

@deer 
sehr schönes stück 
 da passt die weisse gabel zu den decals und fein fein fein ist das teil ......und bitte ja nicht einen weissen sattel entfehlen volx


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2009)

ausser, dass ich die moots-vorbauten immer noch zu kräftig finde, kann man an dem bike nichts mehr besser machen.

vielleicht noch einen *weissen* flite


----------



## shutupandride (12. Oktober 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @deer
> sehr schönes stück
> da passt die weisse gabel zu den decals und fein fein fein ist das teil ......und bitte ja nicht einen weissen sattel entfehlen volx



noch besser sieht ein moots mit schwarzer thomson stütze + vorbau, schwarzem steuersatz und schwarzer gabel aus, so war das wenigstens bei meinem ybb


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ausser, dass ich die moots-vorbauten immer noch zu kräftig finde, kann man an dem bike nichts mehr besser machen.
> 
> vielleicht noch einen *weissen* flite


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Oktober 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> moots mit schwarzer thomson stütze + vorbau, schwarzem steuersatz und schwarzer gabel



Das klingt vorzüglich.

Alternativ könnte man nach meinem Dafürhalten tatsächlich über einen weißen Sattel und weiße Griffe nachdenken... *duck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2009)

stimmt! oder noch so was - lalala...:


----------



## Deer (12. Oktober 2009)

Nix da. Die Thomson Sachen sind schon fein, aber wenn schon dann den kompletten Overkill; es fehlt nur noch ne Titankurbel


----------



## oldman (12. Oktober 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Nix da. Die Thomson Sachen sind schon fein, aber wenn schon dann den kompletten Overkill; es fehlt nur noch ne Titankurbel



inne Bucht: Propeller Treter
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408482882


----------



## hardflipper (12. Oktober 2009)

Taugt die Kurbel was? Kann man da einen anderen Spyder hin machen? Wird vermutlich die 1K â¬ Marke knacken, oder?

Die StreifenhÃ¶rnchen (Schwalbe) sind ein Verbrechen. :kotz:


----------



## Deer (12. Oktober 2009)

Einen passenden Spider für MTB zu finden wird schon schwierig werden, müsste man dann noch umeloxieren und das King Innenlager ist auch wieder hinfällig;nee dann bleib ich erstmal bei meiner XTR


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die Streifenhörnchen (Schwalbe) sind ein Verbrechen. :kotz:





Endlich teilt einer meine Meinung...


----------



## -odi- (12. Oktober 2009)

Deer schrieb:


>



 Das Rad ist top so wie es ist.  Wobei ich die alte Moots Stütze eine Idee schicker finde...



hardflipper schrieb:


> Die Streifenhörnchen (Schwalbe) sind ein Verbrechen. :kotz:





Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Endlich teilt einer meine Meinung...


----------



## oldman (12. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die Streifenhörnchen (Schwalbe) sind ein Verbrechen. :kotz:



Streifenhörnchen? köstlich, megarofl


----------



## Deer (12. Oktober 2009)

-odi- schrieb:


> Das Rad ist top so wie es ist.  Wobei ich die alte Moots Stütze eine Idee schicker finde...



Ich auch,hatte ich auch zuerst montiert, aber dieses Gefummel mit der Klemmung war ich irgendwann leid.Diese ist rein Funktionell ein Gedicht,obwohl die Eriksen besser aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (12. Oktober 2009)

hier noch mal was von der Eurobike. Ich enthalte mich erst mal meiner Meinung.


----------



## hoeckle (12. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> hier noch mal was von der Eurobike. Ich enthalte mich erst mal meiner Meinung.


 
dazu muss man glaub ich keine meinung haben....

aber ich habe da noch was für euch...


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Oktober 2009)

mir wird schlecht!!!


----------



## hardflipper (12. Oktober 2009)

Bevor ich jetzt üble Kraftausdrücke verwende, möchte ich sichergehen, dass dieses ..... nicht aus deinem Fuhrpark stammt?!


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2009)

:kotz:

WTF?
Sorry, aber wer auch immer das verbrochen hat hätte von dem investierten Geld statt einen schönen Rahmen und gute Teile zu verbraten auch locker eine Vespa kaufen können...
Wie war noch mal der passende Spruch? Ach ja...
Stil hat man, den kann man nicht kaufen...


----------



## shutupandride (12. Oktober 2009)

der clark kent rahmen an sich ist aber schwerstens geil.
1994 ist lado fumic mit sowas (F16?) dt vize juniorenmeister geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levi Strauss (12. Oktober 2009)

mein liebling von der eurobike ... hab's im 29er forum schon gezeigt ...


----------



## hoeckle (12. Oktober 2009)

bevor mir hier noch einer kollabiert. so ist es genau nur einen tag lang rumgefahren, dann hab ich es selber nicht mehr ertragen und einen anderen rahmen dafür gekauft...


----------



## Jesus Freak (12. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ausser, dass ich die moots-vorbauten immer noch zu kräftig finde, kann man an dem bike nichts mehr besser machen.
> 
> vielleicht noch einen *weissen* flite



Vor allem ist die Lenkerklemmung am Ti-Beam richtig schlecht, leider. Knarzt gerne und benötigt ein hohes Anzugsmoment


----------



## oldman (12. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bevor mir hier noch einer kollabiert. so ist es genau nur einen tag lang rumgefahren, dann hab ich es selber nicht mehr ertragen und einen anderen rahmen dafür gekauft...



das sieht garnicht so schlecht aus, was wollt ihr denn?


----------



## Levi Strauss (12. Oktober 2009)

es polarisiert aber ich steh voll drauf ... 
lieblingsrahmenbauer #2 für mich !


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> das sieht garnicht so schlecht aus, was wollt ihr denn?



Sorry, aber es gehört sich einfach nicht 
Einen alten Rahmen mit neuen Teilen wieder aufbauen ist ja durchaus charmant, aber aus einem End 70er Porsche macht man ja auch keinen Prius...


----------



## ZeFlo (13. Oktober 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es gehört sich einfach nicht
> Einen alten Rahmen mit neuen Teilen wieder aufbauen ist ja durchaus charmant, aber aus einem End 70er Porsche macht man ja auch keinen Prius...



erstens ist das kein prius, sondern unter dem besitzer eher 'ne m1. 
gekonnte eingriffe in die elektronik ermöglichem dem älteren besitzer jetzt alle ampelstarts zu gewinnen und gelegentlich 'nen gekonnten rolling burnout hinzulegen 

dazu kommen deutlich kürzere laufpassagen bergauf 

ze
flo

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJzLotieqXk&feature=related"]YouTube - Rolling Burnout until tire bust[/ame]


----------



## hoeckle (13. Oktober 2009)

ähmmmm

die ampelstarts habe ich vorher schon gewonnen, nur fallen sie jetzt deutlicher aus und das wichtigste - ich bleibe vorne. dragrace geht schon mal. rolling burnout - schön wärs aber da fehlen einfach ein paar watt od. volt  aber ich arbeite mich ein...





floibex schrieb:


> erstens ist das kein prius, sondern unter dem besitzer eher 'ne m1.
> gekonnte eingriffe in die elektronik ermöglichem dem älteren besitzer jetzt alle ampelstarts zu gewinnen und gelegentlich 'nen gekonnten rolling burnout hinzulegen
> 
> dazu kommen deutlich kürzere laufpassagen bergauf
> ...


----------



## elrond (13. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> inne Bucht: Propeller Treter
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280408482882





hardflipper schrieb:


> Taugt die Kurbel was? Kann man da einen anderen Spyder hin machen? Wird vermutlich die 1K  Marke knacken, oder?
> 
> Die Streifenhörnchen (Schwalbe) sind ein Verbrechen. :kotz:



Die Kurbel taugt selbst beim Rennrad nur für das berühmte Foto am Haken einer Waage. Die Dinger sind selbst bei Leichtbauern (mit entsprechenden Jahreskilometern  ) reihenweise gebrochen...


----------



## hardflipper (13. Oktober 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Kurbel taugt selbst beim Rennrad nur für das berühmte Foto am Haken einer Waage. Die Dinger sind selbst bei Leichtbauern (mit entsprechenden Jahreskilometern  ) reihenweise gebrochen...



Schade, denn ich finde sie recht schick. So was in etwas schwerer und dafür haltbarer wär´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Taugt die Kurbel was? Kann man da einen anderen Spyder hin machen? Wird vermutlich die 1K  Marke knacken, oder?
> 
> Die Streifenhörnchen (Schwalbe) sind ein Verbrechen. :kotz:





Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Endlich teilt einer meine Meinung...





oldman schrieb:


> Streifenhörnchen? köstlich, megarofl



ich dachte das "lalala" könnte ein  ersetzen. da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2009)

oh gott feri. ich wusste ja schon davon, aber jetzt wo ich die waschtrommel sehe... 
wollen wir damit vielleicht sis fahren - dann lägen wohl die top20 drin


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Oktober 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich dachte das "lalala" könnte ein  ersetzen. da habe ich wohl falsch gedacht



oh nein mein guter... ironie, merken die wenigsten... 
 habe gerade diese seite heute als inspiration für einen workshop gebraucht
_der titel /die frage in meiner arbeit war
ist der alpha und beta-mensch wie ein hund??(natürlich im psy. sinne)
ja, er ist es :werfe einen knochen und sie stürzen sich darauf..._


----------



## hardflipper (13. Oktober 2009)

Woraus leitet ihr ab, dass ich die Ironie nicht gecheckt hatte? Hab nur ausgesprochen was angedeutet wurde und bin daraufhin bestätigt worden.


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Oktober 2009)

nicht einfacher als das, sagte frederick zu piggeldy  
_*weil wir halbe klugschweizer sind *_


----------



## hardflipper (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2009)

mal wieder foddos........


----------



## Catsoft (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal "drüben" im anderen Thema Bilder von der anderen Radgattung eingestellt...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Oktober 2009)

@nebeljäger

GEFÄLLT MIR NATÜRLICH, ABER WOLLEN NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Oktober 2009)

Die MTBr Pics vom Rockstar fand ich auch klasse, wobei ich mich mit den Riesenrädern immer noch nicht so richtig anfreunden kann.
Aber nach dem Eleven aha Erlebnis, das mir Titus in M zu klein und in L das Sitzrohr zu lang ist werde ich wohl wieder wieder dahoam beim Schneemenschen landen... gibt dann zwar wieder 'ne Coladose, aber dafür gleich 2.


----------



## Fezza (16. Oktober 2009)

@nebeljäger: sind die decals poliert oder aufgeklebt? wenn 1., dann weiss ich, was im Winter anfällt ))


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Oktober 2009)

gestrahlt/poliert


----------



## Fezza (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke Don.

Find ich echt schön, könnte man als Denkanstoss für die "pers. Beschriftung" meines no-name titanen verwenden


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2009)

NEBELJÄGER!
ist die eriksen stütze mit den seitlichen befestigungsbolzen in der klemmung genauso verlässlich wie andere klemmmechanismen???
DANKE!!!


----------



## Groudon (16. Oktober 2009)

Ist das obrige Titus das 29er Modell, wie es auch in der BIKE zu sehen ist oder exestiert ebenfalls ein 26er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2009)

@Groudon
ist denk ich ein 26er...

@shutupandride

absolut verlässlich! Hab sie sogar mit einer Ti-Schraube getuned, hält bei 10nm perfekt, ein wenig besser als USE


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke, Österreich.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2009)

gern gscheng...

hoit a bei Schnee, mit woarma Hosn


----------



## zingel (16. Oktober 2009)

du Sack! ..bei uns regnets


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> du Sack! ..bei uns regnets



bei uns auf 800m jetzt auch, weiter oben sollt noch was dazukommen....

von heute nachmittag:


----------



## zingel (16. Oktober 2009)

schöne Fotos!


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Oktober 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> schöne Fotos!



danke!
trotz nicht optimalen Wetter easy bei der Landschaft!,


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2009)

das eriksen ist klasse, wenn ich auch den ventana hinterbau besser finde.
und die grauen kleber sehen einfach am besten aus, da kann man sogar eloxierte teile akzeptieren.
prost.


----------



## Raze (17. Oktober 2009)

MORATI Titan-Gabel für einen Klassik-Titanen:

















Viele Grüße raze


----------



## kona86 (17. Oktober 2009)

Heiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (17. Oktober 2009)

wenn die Gabel Disc-Aufnahmen hätte, wäre sie seit etlichen Monaten schon in meinem Besitz....


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Oktober 2009)

@nebeljäger...super


----------



## hoeckle (17. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> wenn die Gabel Disc-Aufnahmen hätte, wäre sie seit etlichen Monaten schon in meinem Besitz....


 

vielleicht....!


----------



## oldman (22. Oktober 2009)

so, der Titan Rohlofant ist da, das 36er Middleburn Uno Blatt auch, da hat es mich gepackt und ich hab trotz zermatschter rechter Pranke mal im Keller rumgespielt

















und ja, die Kette hängt durch, wird latürnich gegen was anderes getauscht und dann auch definitiv gespannt.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

gedenkst du das schaltauge dranzulassen?


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2009)

wie sieht denn der rest aus und was hast du mit deiner hand gemacht?
zermatscht klingt schaurig. autotürgartenhäcksleroderwas?


----------



## oldman (22. Oktober 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> gedenkst du das schaltauge dranzulassen?



ja nee, ich werd`s abflexen und wenn ich den rahmen verkaufen will fragt mich dann garantiert irgendein checker, ob man den bei rewel in bozen nachtraeglich schaltaugen dranpappen kann. dann hab ich die lacher auf meiner seite.

nein, es bleibt dran. aber evlt verfüll ich das gewindeloch mit silberfarbenem silikon. 



@versus
frag feri, der kennt die story. ansonsten empfehle ich meinen transalp-bericht im freidenkerforum, such mal in Passion bei Transalp. Hier ein Auszug:

_naja, kurz vor arco unterhalb vom kletterfelsen schrammelt mich ein ver****ter flachlandtiroler mit seiner dreckskarre vom bike, mich ueberschlaegt es ein paar mal und ich lande synchron auf dem kleinen rechten finger und meiner rechten gesichtshaelfte.
resultat: schulterprellung, rechtes knie hatte circa 200g schotter absorbiert, jochbein geprellt, wangenknochen geprellt, cut am auge, rechtes handgelenk von haut befreit, rechte mittelhand komplett ueberdehnt und letztlich auch noch den rechten kleinen finger gebrochen - der rest war geil.


_


----------



## versus (22. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ja nee, ich werd`s abflexen und wenn ich den rahmen verkaufen will fragt mich dann garantiert irgendein checker, ob man den bei rewel in bozen nachtraeglich schaltaugen dranpappen kann. dann hab ich die lacher auf meiner seite.
> 
> nein, es bleibt dran. aber evlt verfüll ich das gewindeloch mit silberfarbenem silikon.



schraub doch einen schicken kettenspanner dran


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> _naja, kurz vor arco unterhalb vom kletterfelsen schrammelt mich ein ver****ter flachlandtiroler mit seiner dreckskarre vom bike, mich ueberschlaegt es ein paar mal und ich lande synchron auf dem kleinen rechten finger und meiner rechten gesichtshaelfte.
> resultat: schulterprellung, rechtes knie hatte circa 200g schotter absorbiert, jochbein geprellt, wangenknochen geprellt, cut am auge, rechtes handgelenk von haut befreit, rechte mittelhand komplett ueberdehnt und letztlich auch noch den rechten kleinen finger gebrochen - der rest war geil.
> 
> 
> _



ohauhahauhaha...baldige genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. Oktober 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ja nee, ich werd`s abflexen und wenn ich den rahmen verkaufen will fragt mich dann garantiert irgendein checker, ob man den bei rewel in bozen nachtraeglich schaltaugen dranpappen kann. dann hab ich die lacher auf meiner seite.
> 
> 
> @versus
> ...


 
dich hol ich nochmal irgendwo ab....

die ausfallenden und das kettenblatt gefallen mir richtig gut...


----------



## forest warrior (24. Oktober 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Mal ein neues Teil für mein Titus:
> 
> ...



hast du schon erfahrungswerte? die alte version sowie die moots cinch ueberzeugen mich nicht.
die alte moots war zwar stabil...aber ein sattelwechsel.......naja.

ride on


----------



## hardflipper (24. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab seit 3 Jahren nix mehr an meinem Sattel verstellt, geschweige denn getauscht. Die Alte Moots ist schon fein und ich würde die fummelige Montage gerne in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## cluso (24. Oktober 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit 3 Jahren nix mehr an meinem Sattel verstellt, geschweige denn getauscht. Die Alte Moots ist schon fein und ich würde die fummelige Montage gerne in Kauf nehmen.



Eben die ist an manchen Rädern einfach Pflicht.

Und die Montage funktioniert mit Schmackes, Tricks und Verfluchungen bzw. Verwünschungen ganz gut. 

Gruß


----------



## forest warrior (24. Oktober 2009)

die obige eriksen gibts noch keine 3 jahre, die ist relativ neu.
die alte eriksen verdreht sich bei mir haeufig, bzw wenn ich sie fester zuschraube biegt sie sich. bei stuerzen habe ich auch schon 2x die klemmschalen zerbrochen.
die moots cinch haelt bisher, verdreht sich aber auch - ausser man knallt die schraube zu als waer es ne m10....da wird mir dann auch schon halb uebel....
mit der alten moots habe ich keine probleme - bis zum sattelwechsel. wenn ich da die klemmung biege gehts mir gleich wie mit der cinch beim anziehen - gibt so ein komisches gefuehl in der magengrube...wenn auch bisher grundlos.

meine 65kg und easy cc sollten eigentlich nicht der grund des uebels sein....

ride on


----------



## shutupandride (24. Oktober 2009)

die alte moots ist doch geil, sieht gut aus und hält bombig.
die sattel(de)montage mache ich immer mit einer sprengringzangein einer hand, gefummel mit der anderen, eigentlich auch stresslos.
zudem wechselt man doch einen sattel, der zum arsch passt, doch nicht alle schießlang - ich jedenfalls nicht. 

*eriksen:* der *nebeljäger *ist sehr zufrieden mit der aktuellen version und wenn ein ausgewiesender vielfahrer wie er das sagt, dann glaube ich ihm das!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forest warrior (25. Oktober 2009)

da geb ich dir recht, die alte moots finde ich auch die schoenste, wobei das fuer mich nebensache ist, und bisher stabilste.

der sattelwechsel ist auch nicht das problem der fingerfertigkeit, da brauch ich unweigerlich laenger als bei ner eriksen, sondern des biegens wegen. habe einen materialwissenschaftlichen background, da macht man sowas nicht gerne. egal ob ti oder sonstwas. dann wirds sauer im magen....

ich teste halt gerne material, kann schonmal sein das ich alle 4 wochen den sattel wechsle...

weder der bruch bei einem easy-crash noch das verrutschen ist eine ursache des vielfahrens. den ersten bruch hatte ich glaube schon nach 10h....und der erste hubbel ist auch meist nicht weit, und wenn ich dann wieder den winkel suchen muss weil sich was verdreht....hmpf.

am besten waere natuerlich wenn jemand mit der alten und neuen eriksen erfahrung gesammelt hat.

ride on


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Oktober 2009)

das beste wäre wenn man das ganze technische wissen und unwissen drüben belabbert


----------



## forest warrior (25. Oktober 2009)

...fuer mich unwissenden - wo ist denn "drueben"? 

ride on


----------



## xtcnrsteam (25. Oktober 2009)

Im Thread für die wirklich "gepflegte" Konversation


----------



## hoeckle (25. Oktober 2009)

hier


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374389


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2009)

shit. klingt übel! 



oldman schrieb:


> @versus
> frag feri, der kennt die story. ansonsten empfehle ich meinen transalp-bericht im freidenkerforum, such mal in Passion bei Transalp.



ich finde da nix!


----------



## Raze (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ein großer NEVI "Everest":





Gibt es gerade im BIKEMARKT. Wenn es mein Rahmen wäre, würde er da nicht drin stehen...

Viele Grüße

raze


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin!

Mal wieder ein "Actionfoto" in derzeitiger Ausstattung:





Was war jetzt doch gleich einer der wesentlichen Vorteile von Titan? 

Robert


----------



## zingel (29. Oktober 2009)

ein neues Projekt...


----------



## IF006TD517 (29. Oktober 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mal wieder ein "Actionfoto" in derzeitiger Ausstattung:
> 
> Was war jetzt doch gleich einer der wesentlichen Vorteile von Titan? ...



es ist teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (29. Oktober 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mal wieder ein "Actionfoto" in derzeitiger Ausstattung:
> 
> ...


 
Lässiges Foto


----------



## Levi Strauss (29. Oktober 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ein neues Projekt...
> 
> was ist es ?


----------



## zingel (29. Oktober 2009)

Carl Strong hat ihn geTIG't 

der Aufbau dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## RealNBK (30. Oktober 2009)

Carl Strong.... Das ist mal ein männlicher Name!
Hab noch nie von ihm gehört. Ein Paar Bilder und infos wäre dufte!


----------



## ZeFlo (30. Oktober 2009)

es ist soooo einfach


----------



## zingel (30. Oktober 2009)

hier baut er was aus Stahl...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFLe8G-VG3I"]YouTube - Webisode Vol.2 - Part 2[/ame]


----------



## SCK (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein Serotta hat Wolf-sei-Dank einen neuen Laufradsatz bekommen!


----------



## RealNBK (30. Oktober 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> es ist soooo einfach



Danke! Ich meinte in bezug auf den Rahmen


----------



## xtcnrsteam (30. Oktober 2009)

Den Laufradsatz hat er mir vor geraumer Zeit mal angeboten, ich hätte ihn nehmen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (30. Oktober 2009)

Die Stellung des Schnellspanners ist doch sehr in Richtung geöffnet Hätte ich so ein ungutes Gefühl


----------



## IF006TD517 (30. Oktober 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Die Stellung des Schnellspanners ist doch sehr in Richtung geöffnet Hätte ich so ein ungutes Gefühl



glaub ich kaum - aber lustiger wärs wenn da ne scheibe daneben wäre!
das ist der mist bei den tune & tune look-a-likes, weil sie keinen anschlag haben...


----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Danke! Ich meinte in bezug auf den Rahmen



kommt noch


----------



## Tißabi (1. November 2009)

Das Ende eines langwierigen Prozess...

http://img338.imageshack.us/i/moratisc110033341913.jpg/


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2009)

Schön ist´s geworden


----------



## oldman (1. November 2009)

Die Tschechin ist sehr huebsch!
Die Moratis von Haus aus aufklebertechnisch doch recht intensiv daher kommen, wuerde ich zumindest versuchen, die Papperl vom LRS zu puhlen, falls möglich.
Schön, dass da keine Carbonforke dranhängt, das sieht immer so elend aus, Plaste am Titanrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (1. November 2009)

yep! hübsch geworden! 

mir fehlen ja noch STÜTZE und GABEL mit discaufnahme. nur mal so als information, damit hier endlich mal wieder mtbs zu sehen sind..


----------



## shutupandride (1. November 2009)

ganz große klasse das morati. respekt.


----------



## versus (1. November 2009)

feiner renner!

wenn man noch kleinigkeiten suche möchte, dann vielleicht die (carbon?) spacer.
und ich könnte mir auch einen schwarzen lrs gut daran vorstellen.


----------



## cluso (2. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> feiner renner!
> 
> und ich könnte mir auch einen schwarzen lrs gut daran vorstellen.



Ja und ja auf jedenfall schwarz. Wenn dann ein klassischer LRS mit DA-Naben schwarzen Speichen und Open-Pro oder CXP33 Felgen....

*njam* Lecker.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. November 2009)

falscher faden....auch wenn schön


----------



## Rutil (6. November 2009)

Freu!


----------



## hardflipper (6. November 2009)

Hey, das war mein Plan!!!   

Nur ist mir da ein Umzug, ein Urlaub und ein Autounfall finaziell dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Beefcity (6. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hey, das war mein Plan!!!
> 
> Nur ist mir da ein Umzug, ein Urlaub und ein Autounfall finaziell dazwischen gekommen.



Hey wenn Du noch länger wartest kommt Dir die Rente daswischen.


----------



## hardflipper (6. November 2009)

Hey Lothar, dich gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## Titus (7. November 2009)

_Meine Arbeitstiere_.......








Airborne Titan                                    
 Hinten gibt es nächste Woche noch die Magura HS 33 in schwarz.






Colnago






Bontrager
Wurde zum Stadtrad umgebaut.

Sorry!
 Die Bilder sind ein wenig unscharf liegt an der Kamera.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atx900 (7. November 2009)

Titus schrieb:


> Sorry!
> [/SIZE]                   Die Bilder sind ein wenig unscharf liegt an der Kamera.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

das bontrager als stadtrad ist scho dekadent?  kommt das net weg?


----------



## Titus (7. November 2009)

Man muss wegen dem nicht 

Es ist auch in kurzer Zeit wieder zurückgebaut.
_Gepäckträger_ und _Schutzbleche_ weg und andere Reifen drauf.
Fertig!



Das Rad lasse ich nie über Nacht vor der Türe stehen und wird sonst nur zum pendeln an den Arbeitsort gebraucht.
Ist also während der Arbeit wieder drinnen.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. November 2009)

..... so ht und  geile trails  ist für mein rücken passe.... darum neuausrichtung >street and fun
und off road mit meinen fullys 













cheers und frage in die runde warum kommt keiner auf die blöde idee,
hier ein titanfred  für RR zu eröffnen??
wenn ich ein ti rr hätte , hätte ichs schon lange gemacht....
cheers


----------



## aggressor2 (7. November 2009)

naja...

aber vorbau steht schief


----------



## Titus (7. November 2009)

Top!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. November 2009)

Sehr fesches Titus, da Don ist halt ein Styler!


----------



## Rutil (7. November 2009)

@Titus: Das Airborne ist sehr stimmig, Russencolnagos kann man sehen, wie man will. Mit dem Bonti pendeln ist aber schon sehr arg, da frisst mich der Neid, sowas wär mal was...
Was mich aber mehr schockiert, ist die Überhöhung. Mir tut jetzt schon alles weh vom hinschauen.

@Don: superfeines Bike, perfekt in Szene gesetzt


----------



## berlina (7. November 2009)

@ TITUS
Was für schmutzfänger sind das an deinem stadtrad und wie hast du die befestigt? Sieht interessant aus. 
Insgesamt tolle räder.

@DON
PORNO!!!
Grüße von einem asphaltfahrer. Wenn ich nicht durch mein studentisches budget eingeschränkt wäre, sähe mein rad so aus. Excellent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (7. November 2009)

@Don

Bei dem Garten können die Bilder ja nur gut werden.

 

Die Gabel kommt richtig gut am Titus.

Ist's jetzt "fertig"?


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. November 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Bei dem Garten können die Bilder ja nur gut werden.



Das ist wahr.

@Don: Schön, dass Du die Pneus auftreiben konntest...


----------



## nebeljäger (8. November 2009)

@Don


@Titus
das Bonti ist der Hammer! Wäre mein Traumrahmen....


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

GRAZIE
 ja die pneus hatte noch singlestoph in seinem shop(besten dank nach züri) und änderungen?? ja ne kurbel in hochglanzsilber


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. November 2009)

@ Don: Silber und Titan sieht gut aus! Warum sind die Schnellspanner rechtsseitig montiert? Der Kettenstrebenschutz is net so der Hammer...


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ Don: Warum sind die Schnellspanner rechtsseitig montiert? Der Kettenstrebenschutz is net so der Hammer...



gibts ein gesetz das linkseitig vorschreibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (8. November 2009)

Nee, überhaupt nicht. Ich frag nur... Fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

ev. voll im unterbewusstsein, da ich rechtshändler bin....überlege mir sogar ,ob ich mal die bremsen vorne> rechts ausprobieren soll,
leider müsste ich dann( bei zufriedenen ergebniss) einge räder umbauen....


----------



## versus (8. November 2009)

@don: sehr schön geworden! nachdem du die super motos genommen hast, bastle ich mit fat franks an meinem ballonrenner weiter ;-)

@titus: ausser ein paar kleinigkeiten eine beeindruckende sammlung


----------



## Ketterechts (8. November 2009)

Sodele

Hier mein zweites Titan GT - leider nur ein Bild , ich glaub meine Pentax macht langsam die Krätsche - werde aber demnächst noch ein paar Fotos besserer Qualität nachreichen , aber als kleiner teaser langt es allemal .





Aufgebaut mit ner 950/2 XTR und einer RS Judy DH mit Englund Kit . Fährt sich klasse auch dank der 2,25" breiten Nobby Nics


----------



## versus (8. November 2009)

hübsch! obwohl mich die faltenbalge (oder -bälger, -bälge, -balgs ???) immer stören.
der nn in 2.25 wird auch immer mehr zu meinem lieblings allrounder.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hübsch! obwohl mich die faltenbalge (oder -bälger, -bälge, -balgs ???) immer stören.
> der nn in 2.25 wird auch immer mehr zu meinem lieblings allrounder.



Ja besonders hübsch find ich die Dinger auch nicht , aber gerade im Herbst macht etwas mehr Schmutzschutz Sinn . 
Der NN ist ein echt guter Reifen und so nach und nach kommt der an immer mehr meiner Räder zum Einsatz .


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

will auch noch meinen Senf abgeben...

@ Titus
Bei Deinen Körpermassen solltest Du Dir als nächstes Bike ein 29er ansehen. Ich wette, das würde Dir besser passen.

@Don
Das eleven gefällt! Eines dieser neuen X.O.-Schaltwerke mit den rot eloxierten Teilen wäre noch das Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

ja das gt ist auch lecker... und  zu den reifen.... hab in den vergangenen  jahren x fränkli für alternativen zum testen ausgegeben.... 
doch NN ist der allrounder nr1!die reifenfrage ist für mich beendet bis zur nächsten grossen innovation


----------



## Deer (8. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ..... so ht und  geile trails  ist für mein rücken passe.... darum neuausrichtung >street and fun
> und off road mit meinen fullys
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde an einem Ti-Rad haben silberne Teile nichts verloren Das Rot geht für mich auch gar nicht; sorry aber über Geschmack lässt sich halt streiten.


----------



## jörgl (8. November 2009)

Das Titus sieht atemberaubend aus, richtig geil. Da paßt wirklich alles , auch wenn ich 'ne Titangabel verbaut hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (8. November 2009)

hi reza,

zwei dinge - reifen und lenker!

ritchey mobybite, da die sehr dezente beschriftung haben und ausreichend grip 


und wenn schon auf street, dann auch eine rizerbar - du wirst es lieben...


----------



## versus (8. November 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...rizerbar...



ich habs gewusst, ich habs gewusst, ich habs gewusst !


----------



## oldman (8. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich habs gewusst, ich habs gewusst, ich habs gewusst !



und ich hab gewusst,dass du drauf anspringst 


edith meint aber, dass ein rizerbar durchaus angenehm zu fahren ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das Titus sieht atemberaubend aus, richtig geil. Da paßt wirklich alles , auch wenn ich 'ne Titangabel verbaut hätte.



ti gabel...könnte ev noch kommen....


----------



## versus (8. November 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> und ich hab gewusst,dass du drauf anspringst
> 
> 
> edith meint aber, dass ein rizerbar durchaus angenehm zu fahren ist.



man will ja niemanden enttäuschen 
würde ich endlich einen schöne ti riser finden, hätte das lightning auch schon einen, aber bitte nicht feri weitersagen 

@don: lass die gabel drin. durch sie haben die anderen polierten teile umso mehr berechtigung.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> man will ja niemanden enttäuschen
> würde ich endlich einen schöne ti riser finden, hätte das lightning auch schon einen, aber bitte nicht feri weitersagen
> 
> @don: lass die gabel drin. durch sie haben die anderen polierten teile umso mehr berechtigung.



lasse die gabel sicher drin für die nächste zeit, genau wegen den polierten teile
 ti rizer?? hier aber nicht so schön gelle
@[email protected] ja das rote xo, aber mit schalthebel zu viel des guten, lieber noch rote röllchen oder so, kommt billiger


----------



## hoeckle (8. November 2009)

es ist ja alles gesagt...


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. November 2009)

sag mal , ist das ne lackierte Bontrager GAbel?


----------



## Titus (8. November 2009)

Rutil 



> Russencolnagos kann man sehen, wie man will


     Nun ich bin ein Mensch dem ist es wichtig das der Rahmen leicht, steif und sauber verarbeitet ist¨!
  Ob der nun in Amerika, China oder Russland hergestellt wurde ist egal.
  Vor allem wenn  ich die Verarbeitung vom Airborne und dem Colnago mit dem Bontrager vergleiche:

  1. Airborne und dem Colnago-sauberer geschweisst.
  2. Airborne und dem Colnago -viel steifere Rahmen.
  3. Sie sind auch beide sehr leicht.

Am Colnago war mal Farbe dran.

Trotzdem mag ich mein Bontrager. 
  Es wird sowieso irgendwann zum *Singlespeed!*

  Habe alle drei Rahmen über 10 Jahre und habe es nie bereut.

  Hatte auch ein Litespeed und war nach meiner Meinung viel zu weich.

  Ein Serotta fehlt noch!

berlina



> Was für schmutzfänger sind das an deinem stadtrad und wie hast du die befestigt? Sieht interessant aus.
> Insgesamt tolle räder.


Schutzbleche sind von SKS und mit Briden und Kabelbinder befestigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titus (8. November 2009)

Im übrigen habe ich ein bisschen Mühe alles aus Amerika in  den  Himmel zu loben und alles andere zu verteufeln!


Dazu:
http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner...ump.fcgi/2006/0815/wirtschaft/0023/index.html

http://www.airliners.de/nachrichten...chert-sich-zugriff-auf-russisches-titan/17866


----------



## Titus (8. November 2009)

[email protected] 



> Bei Deinen Körpermassen solltest Du Dir als nächstes Bike ein 29er ansehen. Ich wette, das würde Dir besser passen.



    Die Rahmengrössen sind perfekt hab als Ruderer einfach längere Beine und Arme!


----------



## singlestoph (9. November 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Also ich finde an einem Ti-Rad haben silberne Teile nichts verloren Das Rot geht für mich auch gar nicht; sorry aber über Geschmack lässt sich halt streiten.



über geshmack lässt sich nicht streiten ,geshmack ist geshmack ....
falls das ein sprichwort ist ist es falsch , nur weil sich leute darüber streiten kann man das noch lange nicht sollte darf .... wasimmer 


ob dir (oder mir) gefällt rad gefällt oder nicht , darüber könnte man .....


----------



## cave (9. November 2009)

Hallo,
hab mir vorm jahr ein rewel aufgebaut,
seit dem steht das kocmo nur rum
würde gern den rahmen verkaufen (18zoll, gut verarbeitet,
leider keine scheibenbremsaufnahme)


----------



## Don Trailo (9. November 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> über geshmack lässt sich nicht streiten ,geshmack ist geshmack ....
> falls das ein sprichwort ist ist es falsch , nur weil sich leute darüber streiten kann man das noch lange nicht sollte darf .... wasimmer
> 
> 
> ob dir (oder mir) gefällt rad gefällt oder nicht , darüber könnte man .....




wie bei der kunst es gefällt oder nicht 
ohne grosse philosophien...


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. November 2009)

Titus schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich ein bisschen Mühe alles aus Amerika in  den  Himmel zu loben und alles andere zu verteufeln!
> 
> 
> Dazu:
> ...



Meine Rede. 
Die Pannen, die sich namhafte (US) Kultrahmen-Hersteller teilweise leisten (der geneigte Mitleser weiß, was gemeint ist), stehen in absolut keinem Verhältnis zum Preis, der aufgerufen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (9. November 2009)

Titus schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich ein bisschen Mühe alles aus Amerika in  den  Himmel zu loben und alles andere zu verteufeln!
> 
> 
> Dazu:
> ...



das hat jetzt aber recht wenig mit Titanrahmen, bzw den Rohren zu tun....
Da haben sich die Boeing Leute einfach nur guenstige Zulieferer gesichert. Die Russen werden halt Legierungen liefern muessen, die der US Norm entsprechen. Sonst nichts.


----------



## Titus (9. November 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> das hat jetzt aber recht wenig mit Titanrahmen, bzw den Rohren zu tun....
> Da haben sich die Boeing Leute einfach nur guenstige Zulieferer gesichert. Die Russen werden halt Legierungen liefern muessen, die der US Norm entsprechen. Sonst nichts.



 Ok!

Aber auch Airbus sichert sich Zugriff auf russisches Titan.

Nein es sollte nur mal die Frage aufwerfen:

Kommt das Material für US-Rahmen immer aus Amerika?
Günstige Zulieferer gleich schlechteres Material?
Chinesen und Russen schlechtere Schweisser?

Mein Ruderkamerad ist Flugzeugmechaniker. 
Er sagte 80% des Titans kommt aus Russland und ist Top Qualität. Die US Norm sei aber auch  nicht das gelbe vom Ei!

Aber vielleicht war der Vergleich nicht optimal. 

Mein Senf zur der Sache.


----------



## Titus (9. November 2009)

Dazu noch:

http://www.roadbike.de/test/bikes/sieben-titanrenner-im-test.295959.9.htm


----------



## Don Trailo (9. November 2009)

kannst dich hier äussern.....


----------



## Titus (9. November 2009)

Danke für den Tipp.


*
*


----------



## Onegear (10. November 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Sodele



ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich mich in diesen Rahmen stark verguckt habe!
GT an sich ist ja schon ganz nett, aber das Ganze in Titanium ist noch mal nen Zacken schärfer! 
Soll heißen: Tolles Rad (das ist bei der USA-Russland-Rohre-Diskussion leider etwas untergegangen)


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2009)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> sag mal , ist das ne lackierte Bontrager GAbel?



nein


----------



## Thorsten_F (10. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> nein



aha, und was dann?


----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2009)

hmmm gute frage hab sie auf ebay.it ersteigert
 denke ist ne Saso Mekkem
 fährt sich gut und flattert nicht mit der 180er scheibe


----------



## Titus (11. November 2009)

So nun ist der Umbau fertig.
Mit der Magura HS 33 in schwarz.







Airborne vor dem grossen Umbau.
Wurde aber schon im Sommer von 8-fach auf 9-fach Schaltsystem umgebaut und mit neuer Kurbel versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. November 2009)

Diese disc/canti/magura kombis mögen mir nicht so gefallen.... ja ich wiess ICH HAB DA EINEN AN DER KAPPE


----------



## corfrimor (12. November 2009)

Also ich hätte den Vorbau und die HS33 behalten und lediglich die Griffe, den roten Steuersatz und u.U. (wenn aus funktionellen Gründen sinnvoll) die Gabel getauscht, letztere aber nur gegen eine 85er Reba (oder SID) und keine U-turn. (Vielleicht noch eine siberne Thomson-Stütze dazu, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das vom Farbton paßt.)

Thomson-Vorbau auf dem Kopf und Disc + HS33 finde ich suboptimal.

Den Rahmen finde ich schön, aber die Zusammenstellung wirkt auf mich etwas unstimmig.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Titus (12. November 2009)

Ursprünglich hatte ich Wiesmann V-Brakes in rot und eine Race Face Kurbel angebaut!
Auch keine Bar Ends.


----------



## RoyalRula (12. November 2009)

ja vorher wars echt schöner, schaut jetzt schon sehr zusammengeschustert aus


----------



## versus (12. November 2009)

RoyalRula schrieb:


> ja vorher wars echt schöner, schaut jetzt schon sehr zusammengeschustert aus



das sehe ich leider ähnlich.


----------



## Titus (12. November 2009)

Mir gefällt es besser als vorher!
Es fährt sich auch besser als vorher und zuverlässig nach dem Motto er läuft und läuft
Ist halt mein Bike für Marathonrennen und die tiefe Sitzposition hat sich über die Jahre bewährt.
Die U-turn ist halt auch sehr zuverlässig!
85er Reba SID......  
Es gibt nächstes Jahr noch von XTR den neuen Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk.

Danke für eure Kommentare und Anregungen.


----------



## aka (12. November 2009)

Ich find die aktuelle Version schoener! Die Kombi HS33 und Disk sieht von der Seite nicht uebel aus, die verschiedenen Griffe am Lenker wohl eher.


----------



## Groudon (12. November 2009)

aus dem Grund (Hebel) fahre ich Avid BB7 + V-Brake - selben Hebel - selber Druckpunkt - verschiedene Systeme - Vorteile der Disc mit Vorteile des Bowdenzugs ohne Nachteile wie Druckverlust o.ä.

kann es jedem nur empfehlen  und die Bremsleistung reicht bei 160mm gut aus bei ~85kg Fahrergewicht (und ja, ich fahre auch steiles )


----------



## versus (12. November 2009)

ich fahre an meinem lightning gerade auch disc/felgenbremse und finde das optisch kein problem. die lange gabel, der "verkehrte" thomson und die kabelbinder finde ich eher optisch schade. aber wenn es so gut funktioniert ist doch alles bestens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jörgl (12. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Diese disc/canti/magura kombis mögen mir nicht so gefallen.... ja ich wiess ICH HAB DA EINEN AN DER KAPPE



Das geht mir ähnlich.....

Und mit 'nem leichten Schuß an der Waffel lebt sich es einfach leichter


----------



## Seneca02 (13. November 2009)

So jetzt muss ich meine Kiste hier auch mal reinstellen, obwohl sie hier eigentlich gar nicht so wirklich reinpasst.




Joa oft ist auch statt der Starrgabel eine weiße Fox verbaut und teilweise fahr ich das Bike auch als SSP anstatt der Rohloff. Ach ja der Gabelschaft ist mittlerrweile auch schon gekürzt. Aktuelle Fotos sind nur nicht mehr so schön, da die Deceals schon richtig unter dem Hochdruckreiniger gelitten haben.


----------



## corfrimor (13. November 2009)

Das sieht doch mal vielversprechend aus! Titanrahmen, Rohloff und Starrgabel ist 'ne sehr schöne Kombination. Bessere Photos wären aber nicht schlecht.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## SingleLight (13. November 2009)

Hochdruckreiniger


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2009)

off topic


----------



## oldman (14. November 2009)

oh jaaaa, sehr schoen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (14. November 2009)

@singlestoph: echt geil! gibts da eine totalansicht? und woher hast du eigentlich den lenker? kenn die logic pro teile nur in schwarz, bräuchte aber dringend schicken ersatz für meinen cinelli ram am cielo - den mag ich einfach nimmer...


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2009)

logic pro war so bevor es WCS gab

dh ca 1999


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2009)

leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr viel daran verschönern

ich hätte noch eine grüne kingnabe für vorn

die hintere ist nie gekommen in der farbe 

grün an dem rad ist sowieso too much

eine blaue hatte ich mal aber die find ich nicht mehr, kann mich auch nicht erinnern die weggegeben zu haben

selbst wenn ich andere naben da einbauen wollte hätte ich keine grauen ceramicfelgen mehr .....

ich muss mir wohl ein anderes rad suchen oder ne titankurbel kaufen was auch irgendwie blödsinnig viel geld ausgeben wär ....


----------



## jörgl (14. November 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> leider kann ich jetzt nicht mehr viel daran verschönern



Doch, die Kurbelgarnitur. Vom Technischen vielleicht nicht, aber die 700er Kompaktkurbel ist leider optisch eine Herausforderung für jeden Rahmen.... ich finde sie jedenfalls schrecklich.


----------



## singlestoph (14. November 2009)

ich schu mal ob ich was schlaues in vierkannt und 110mm lochkreis finde

irgendwo hab ich eine kurze M900 kurbel , leichtes titaninnenlager hätt ich noch


----------



## jörgl (14. November 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich schu mal ob ich was schlaues in vierkannt und 110mm lochkreis finde
> 
> irgendwo hab ich eine kurze M900 kurbel , leichtes titaninnenlager hätt ich noch





[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/223718]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. November 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich schu mal ob ich was schlaues in vierkannt und 110mm lochkreis finde
> 
> irgendwo hab ich eine kurze M900 kurbel , leichtes titaninnenlager hätt ich noch



Ne alte Dura Ace (die mit Octalink) wäre geil. Oder wenigstens schwarze TA Blätter an die aktuelle... 
Ne Ultegra FC-6500 in 172,5 mm ohne Blätter hätte ich in neu hier.


----------



## nebeljäger (15. November 2009)

@singlestoph

uiuiuiui....

na ja bis auf(ich spreche hier für Roadies)

die Pedale....mnja,.... und den

Lenker, wurde von mir schon xxx Threads vorher zerlegt, der geht ABSOLUT NICHT! an diesem Sahnestück!! Manche würden Frevel rufen!

Wikipädia sagt:



> Der Frevel konnte gesühnt werden, z. B. durch Opfer oder Strafen wie Züchtigung und Haarabschneiden. Ungericht wurde durch Verstümmelung oder Hinrichtung geahndet.



ich, in tiefer Verneigung knie nur danieder....



das Grundkonzept ist echt zum niederknien...die Decals, das Grün(!!), die Rohre..... und beim Vorbau.....sollte man eigentlich "Amen" und  .....Hosianna...  sagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 singen....



wenn du jetzt noch eine Campa in "nocarbon" raufschraubst siehts zwar Tourkonform aus, verliert aber an dem Rest an Individualität

KONSTRASTE sagt der Architekt, Spannung erzeugen!.....recht hat er....

KLASSE  SEROTTA MR. EINGANGSTOPH!!


----------



## singlestoph (15. November 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ne alte Dura Ace (die mit Octalink) wäre geil. Oder wenigstens schwarze TA Blätter an die aktuelle...
> Ne Ultegra FC-6500 in 172,5 mm ohne Blätter hätte ich in neu hier.



ich hab 7400 und 7402(die schlanken) in gut erhalten und 7700 in 175 und NOS

aber ich will weiterhin 34/50 fahren an dem rad ....


----------



## bekr (15. November 2009)

von wemm sind den die pedale? sehen wie eine art mischung aus mks, greasguard und eigenbagu aus?
ps: auf jedenfall sehr schön




Wolkentreiber schrieb:


> ...das ist übrigens die Morati Titan-Kurbel, mit Boone Titan-Blatt und Titan-Schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> pic by singularcycles


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. November 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> 700er Kompaktkurbel ist leider optisch eine Herausforderung für jeden Rahmen.... ich finde sie jedenfalls schrecklich.





nebeljäger schrieb:


> die Decals, das Grün(!!), die Rohre..... und beim Vorbau.....sollte man eigentlich "Amen" und  .....Hosianna...  sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeweils volle Zustimmung meinerseits...


----------



## Raze (15. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich könnte weinen, daß es die Gabel nicht für normale Räder gibt:



floibex schrieb:


> pic by singularcycles




Schönen Sonntag

raze


----------



## Don Trailo (15. November 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich könnte weinen, daß es die Gabel nicht für normale Räder gibt:
> 
> ...



stimmt, die schönste carbon mtb forke seit pace


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. November 2009)

Der Radständer ist geil!


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die schönste carbon mtb forke seit pace



Findet Ihr wirklich?


----------



## Deer (15. November 2009)

Ich nicht! , finde aber das Serotta sehr schick (bis auf die Kurbel)


----------



## Jaypeare (15. November 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich könnte weinen, daß es die Gabel nicht für normale Räder gibt:



Wenn ich Blödsinn erzähle, klär mich bitte auf, aber warum sollte das nicht gehen? Die Gabel hat laut Niner-HP eine Einbauhöhe von 47 cm, das entspricht in etwa meiner alten 80er Duke oder einer 100er Gabel mit 2cm Sag. Sollte also schon gehen, könnte allerdings ein wenig seltsam aussehen .


----------



## oliversen (15. November 2009)

Neue Griffe, Reifen, Sattel und Zahnkranz.
Bezueglich der Ansicht moege man mir die Missachtung der Gallerie Statuen verzeihen.





oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (15. November 2009)

Was ist das für ne Sattelstützenklemme?


----------



## SCK (15. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Gt. 
So ne cleane Durin würde mir auch gefallen.
Nur mit schwarzen V-brakes wäre es meiner Meinung noch ne Nummer geiler.


Da meins auch so "generationsübergreifend" aufgebaut ist und es auch neue Teile bekommen hat, gibts ein Bild:






Lrs: Bontrager Race Lite mit Chris Kings, Aerolites und Ceramic Felgen von Felixthewolf

Sattelstütze: Woodman carbo el, die irgendwann noch gecleant wird.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. November 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Findet Ihr wirklich?



mir gefällt sie echt, natürlich(carbon) es gibt schöneres zeug aus anderem material...
 schönes ati....


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mir gefällt sie echt



Beispielsweise an eine Pace - um bei den Carbongabeln zu bleiben - kommt sie doch aber in optischer Hinsicht bei Weitem nicht heran?!


----------



## cluso (15. November 2009)

So lob ich mir das, nur Bilder von Super Räder seit gestern..


----------



## corfrimor (15. November 2009)

Ja, das GT und das Serotta sind weltklasse! Das Serotta Rennrad auch 

Wo wohnt Ihr Typen eigentlich ... Nur so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. November 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> KONSTRASTE sagt der Architekt, Spannung erzeugen!.....recht hat er....



oh je, dein hausbau scheint dich aktuell recht mitzunehmen 

ausserdem hat der herr stoph einen kompetenten berater aus o.g. berufsgruppe an der seite gehabt, als es um lenker und stütze ging. dieser war der meinung, dass das rahmendekor absolut genug kontrast darstellt und deshalb der rest unbedingt so dezent wie möglich sein muss, um diesen zu verstärken. das grün ist wirklich zum niederknien 

das ati ist auch ein sehr hübsches, wobei ich persönlich es ein wenig schade finde, dass so wenig titan am rahmen zu sehen ist!
das schönste serotta dekor bleibt für mich indy, womit wir wieder bei stophs renner wären.

@oli: immer noch toll  und wenn du jetzt noch die kupfer avids gegen die graue (ti-) variante tauschen würdest, gäb es volle punktzahl von mir, aber das hatten wir ja schon


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2009)

freut mich, daß das ati mal zu sehen ist 


___________________________________________________


der herbst und november in all ihrer trostlosigkeit vereint in diesem rad und nur mit mühe konnt ich es überreden nicht ins wasser zu gehen....








im großen und ganzen ganz nett, aber sowas von langweilig...









abgesehen von ein paar spielereien...







stand der entschluss recht schnell -  wir machen dich hübsch! 

schlimmeres wird euch erspart bleiben, da es mir bislang nicht gelungen ist die passenden teile in ansprechender qualität zu ergattern.


to be continued...


----------



## versus (15. November 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


>



photoshop ja, filter nein 

ist aber sehr schön, der zauberer


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2009)

hä, wie meinen... 

ist mein rahmen schon verloren gegangen...  komm zum PM ende november! das hier schon gesehen... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6524776&postcount=1658 
:


----------



## singlestoph (15. November 2009)

sowas würd ich ev.


----------



## versus (15. November 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> hä, wie meinen...



war bezogen auf dein erstes bild. eine weisheit eines grafikers - photoshop ist ein tolles programm, aber die bearbeitung ist dann am besten, wenn man sie im ergebnis nicht bemerkt.



hoeckle schrieb:


> ist mein rahmen schon verloren gegangen...  komm zum PM ende november! das hier schon gesehen... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6524776&postcount=1658
> :



nö, zumindest nich bei mir 
hübsches klein! koi? dir wäre es ja nun auch zu klein. für junior, oder b.?


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> war bezogen auf dein erstes bild. eine weisheit eines grafikers - photoshop ist ein tolles programm, aber die bearbeitung ist dann am besten, wenn man sie im ergebnis nicht bemerkt.
> 
> das kannst mir dann gerne persönlich erklären...
> 
> ...


 
nee für mich! ernsthaft, der preis war so gut, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen und gekauft habe ich es wg. der shamal die dran waren und jetzt woanders drin sind. angenehmer nebeneffekt ist das B., und mit dem längeren vorbau auch der jr. was haben und ich nicht alleine los muss..


----------



## zingel (15. November 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> im großen und ganzen ganz nett, aber sowas von langweilig...



musst halt Actionfoddos machen!


----------



## Rutil (15. November 2009)

@hoeckle: Jaaa, so muss das sein. Ein Precision Umwerfer gehört gefahren, auch wenns schon sehr mutig ist. Wenn da mal was ist, ists vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit...


----------



## hoeckle (15. November 2009)

und zumal er nos war als ich ihn montiert habe...

aber da wird glaube ich nix kaputt werden, sowenig kilometer wie das rad bekommt. und wenn, dann gibt es bestimmt irgendwo jemand mit einer fräse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (15. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> oh je, dein hausbau scheint dich aktuell recht mitzunehmen



wost recht hast hast recht, das bringt wohl mein Beruf mit sich das ich mich immer 100% reinhau....



versus schrieb:


> ausserdem hat der herr stoph einen kompetenten berater aus o.g. berufsgruppe an der seite gehabt, als es um lenker und stütze ging. dieser war der meinung, dass das rahmendekor absolut genug kontrast darstellt und deshalb der rest unbedingt so dezent wie möglich sein muss, um diesen zu verstärken. das grün ist wirklich zum niederknien



ist ja auch wunderschön, und wenn dann auch noch ein klassischer Lenker montiert wird....schaaaawäääärm....

--------------

zum ATI und GT


----------



## bekr (16. November 2009)

einiges zu tiEDEL'z

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5-vUMLdI6c"]YouTube- Lynskey Performance builds Titanium Ti-frames Racing Bicycles Bikes[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-SFvp4L734"]YouTube- Custom Titanium Bicycle ti frame manufacturer in Chattanooga welding process[/ame]


für plaketen-piraten:







zu moots&Co: schade das die hersteller die klemmplatte und disc-aufnahme nicht einem stück machen und nochne störende naht dazwischen setzen.
indeisem fall ist auch die platten größe maßlos übertrieben(könnt schon langschlitze aufnahme für rohloffnabe abgeben)





für die liebhaber vieler zähne






also soviele king steuersätze glaub ich gibt es nirgends anders in einem thema
schade das king noch nicht auf die idee gekommen ist mal seine naben auch mal aus titan anzufertigen


----------



## hardflipper (16. November 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> zu moots&Co: schade das die hersteller die klemmplatte und disc-aufnahme nicht einem stück machen und nochne störende naht dazwischen setzen.
> indeisem fall ist auch die platten größe maßlos übertrieben(könnt schon langschlitze aufnahme für rohloffnabe abgeben)



Trotz 1400 Pixel in der Breite hat mein TFT dann doch gegen das Moots Bild "verloren" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Ausfallenden mit der großen "Platte" sind jene für ein tauschbares Schaltauge. Wenn man ein schöneres, kleineres Ausfallende will, dann muss man eines ohne Tauschfunktion nehmen. Beispiel hier zu ist bei Crisp und bei Dekerf zu finden. Mir gefällt das Große auch nicht...

Aber die Discaufnahme find ich gut wie sie ist! Hat man wenigstens noch eine Naht mehr.  Und selbst bauen tut die Ausfaller keiner!!! http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/storename/paragonmachineworks/ViewDept-261327.aspx



> also soviele king steuersätze glaub ich gibt es nirgends anders in einem thema
> schade das king noch nicht auf die idee gekommen ist mal seine naben auch mal aus titan anzufertigen


 Nabenkörper aus Ti sind eigentlich für die Katz. Ich hätte lieber die Speichennippel aus Ti.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. November 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ne alte Dura Ace (die mit Octalink) wäre geil. Oder wenigstens schwarze TA Blätter an die aktuelle...
> Ne Ultegra FC-6500 in 172,5 mm ohne Blätter hätte ich in neu hier.




Hatte das gleiche Problem bei meinem Serotta RR.

Zuvor Dura-Ace FC-7800, nunmehr Specialites TA Carmina in silber mit TA Syrius Blättern in schwarz. Träumchen...


----------



## Catsoft (16. November 2009)

Moin!

Die Ausfaller werden auch gefräst. Wenn da jetzt noch die Discaufnahme dann wäre, wäre Titan noch exclusiver 

Abba der Ausfaller am DeKerf ist wirklich schöner (kleiner) als am Kish.....

Robert


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2009)

hmmm ich hätt noch eine alte leee thseee


ausfallenden?


----------



## singlestoph (16. November 2009)

titan







farben


----------



## FALKENJAGDtitan (17. November 2009)

bekr schrieb:


> zu moots&Co: schade das die hersteller die klemmplatte und disc-aufnahme nicht einem stück machen und nochne störende naht dazwischen setzen.
> indeisem fall ist auch die platten größe maßlos übertrieben(könnt schon langschlitze aufnahme für rohloffnabe abgeben)



Hier ist ein Beispiel für Ausfallenenden, die aus einem Titanblock CNC gefräst werden. 

Material: 6AL4V anbet, unkaputtbar und extrem steif.


----------



## ZeFlo (17. November 2009)

die ausfaller sind ja schon "schön ist anders" aber der rest sagt mir auch nicht wesentlich mehr. 
kopie der alten rocky hinterbau geo, sinnlos eckige rohre und (zumindest wirkt es so) steuerrohr deutlich steiler wie sattelrohr 
und dann noch die wirklich hässliche abstützung der disc. das geht wesentlich schöner und technisch sauberer durch unterschiedliche
dimensionierte sattelstreben und vernünftig verbundene ausfallenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> die ausfaller sind ja schon "schön ist anders" aber der rest sagt mir auch nicht wesentlich mehr.
> Kopie der alten rocky hinterbau geo, sinnlos eckige rohre und (zumindest wirkt es so) steuerrohr deutlich steiler wie sattelrohr
> und dann noch die wirklich hässliche abstützung der disc. Das geht wesentlich schöner und technisch sauberer durch unterschiedliche
> dimensionierte sattelstreben und vernünftig verbundene ausfallenden.



in der tat
 und hässlich neu interpretiert


----------



## Spyder81 (17. November 2009)

IF006TD517 schrieb:


> ohne WORTE... nur Tränen



Komisch wie immer alle von"einteilige" Ausfallenden schwärmen und (auch bei 6/4 TI) von unkaputtbar reden. Obiger Post zeigt doch eindeutig das Gegenteil. Dann doch lieber die Breezer-Style Ausfaller mit austauschbarem Schaltauge. Dann kostet so ein Vorfall nur ein müdes Lächeln.

Grüße,
Spyder


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

oder  so.... nicht am schönsten aber technisch sehr ok


----------



## Raze (17. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


>




"_...Für uns ist es wichtig, dass Sie Radfahren. Fahrräder wollen gefahren werden, so oft wie nur möglich. Es ist letztendlich auch vollkommen egal, für welche Radmarke Sie sich entscheiden, mit welchem Fahrrad Sie unterwegs sind. Hauptsache Sie fahren Fahrrad. "..._ 

Wie wahr...

raze


----------



## Nordpol (17. November 2009)

>


 
...so soll es sein, kann nicht sagen das es unschön ist.


----------



## aka (17. November 2009)

Ich finde den Materialmix Alu / Titan an der Stelle nicht so toll. Die Bremssattelaufnahme mit diesen Langloechern ist auch etwas seltsam.
Und ausserdem: selbst wenns einem mal ein Titanschaltauge verbiegt wird sich eine Reparatur lohnen. Ob im Gegensatz dazu das sehr individuelle Alu Schaltauge in 7 Jahren noch zu beschaffen ist?

An den Falken Raedern oben ist die Wahl der Komponenten fuerchterlich. Schlimmer gehts wohl nimmer, zig Eloxalfarbtoene treffen auf haessliche Schwalbe Reifen (denen grausts vor gar nix). Das ist wohl ein Rad fuer gut betuchte mit schlechtem Geschmack.
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Lynskey Rohre derart verbiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich finde den Materialmix Alu / Titan an der Stelle nicht so toll. Die Bremssattelaufnahme mit diesen Langloechern ist auch etwas seltsam.
> Und ausserdem: selbst wenns einem mal ein Titanschaltauge verbiegt wird sich eine Reparatur lohnen. Ob im Gegensatz dazu das sehr individuelle Alu Schaltauge in 7 Jahren noch zu beschaffen ist?
> 
> .



titus stellt seit 10 jahren das s-auge so her- denn was ändern wenns gut ist


----------



## aka (17. November 2009)

Damit ich nicht nur rummaeckere mal ein Bilderlink von mir:

http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/34708.jpg

Ich bin vom Radon recht angetan: 
schlicht, huebsche Ausfallenden, normaler Steuersatz... natuerlich, kann man nicht mit einem IF oder Moots vergleichen, ist aber auch ein schoenes Rad.


----------



## IF006TD517 (17. November 2009)

Spyder81 schrieb:


> Komisch wie immer alle von"einteilige" Ausfallenden schwärmen und (auch bei 6/4 TI) von unkaputtbar reden. Obiger Post zeigt doch eindeutig das Gegenteil. Dann doch lieber die Breezer-Style Ausfaller mit austauschbarem Schaltauge. Dann kostet so ein Vorfall nur ein müdes Lächeln.
> 
> Grüße,
> Spyder




und ich schwärme WEITER...

erstens: MEINS ! 

zweitens: wenn Ihr wüßtest wie die Reparatur abgelaufen ist....  

denke nicht dass jeder titan-brutzler so nen service und kompetenz hat. (eriksen schon)

unkaputtbar: das waren eben meine Beine... kein unfall !!!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

wieder mal ein bild
ex titus guys
29er und bb30 un war schon drin- als o.t....


----------



## Nordpol (17. November 2009)

an die grossen felgen werd ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen, aber ansonsten recht lecker.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> an die grossen felgen werd ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen, aber ansonsten recht lecker.



tja... ich hätte vor kurzen ein 29er ti radel für echt wenig kohle erwerben können doch mit 179cm sieht das rad aus wie ein junger hund mit grossen pfoten, bei welpen finde ich das supersüss bei bikes.... leider fehlen mir 10 cm, damit es schön (gute porpotionen)ausehen würde... den 29er ht fahren sich echt kuhl
 das kish von [email protected] sieht toll aus.. er ist auch ein grosser...


----------



## versus (17. November 2009)

findet es eigentlich noch jemand schade, dass es die 2010er fox 32 serie nur noch in weiss gibt? das 29er sähe mit schwarzer gabel doch deutlich harmonischer aus.

@reza: das mit meiner fox aus deinem nachbarort hat super geklappt! wirklcih neu, das teil!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> findet es eigentlich noch jemand schade, dass es die 2010er fox 32 serie nur noch in weiss gibt? das 29er sähe mit schwarzer gabel doch deutlich harmonischer aus.
> 
> @reza: das mit meiner fox aus deinem nachbarort hat super geklappt! wirklcih neu, das teil!



cool!!!!ja ich finde es es zum kotzen (schade) das es die fox nur in weiss gibt.... ev kommen ja noch oem geschichten in die bucht.... 
verstehe eh nicht warum gabelhersteller nur noch weiss und ev schwarz  im programm haben.. 
 sorry volks aber heute bin ich hier das erste mal auch wütend.... also verabschiede mich, arbeite weiter und hoffe es wird bald 08.00uhr


----------



## Nordpol (17. November 2009)

junge hunde mit grossen pfoten wachsen ja noch....

wenn es sich kuhl fährt dann sch... auf die proportionen..., hauptsache macht spass.


----------



## nebeljäger (17. November 2009)

650b Don??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> junge hunde mit grossen pfoten wachsen ja noch....
> 
> wenn es sich kuhl fährt dann sch... auf die proportionen..., hauptsache macht spass.


damned ich bin zu visuell eigestellt.... ein rad das mir nicht gefällt fahre ich nicht...
 ok ich könnte mal kurz auf die liege und inehalten.... oh shit da liegt schon wer ( seit 3 stunden und redet über alles möglich das keinen zusammenhang hat.... ahhh nein nordpol
 ich kann nicht


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> 650b Don??



könnte auch sein wegen den reifen?? du ich weiss es echt nicht- das bild kam mal zugeflogen.....
oder meinst du ein 650er bike für mich?? oh ja du weisst auch welches....
 leider gehen meine zahnarztkosten in eine höhe wo ich locker 2 bei eriksen ordern könnte.... naja der zahn der zeit... wir alten säcke( aber mit style)


----------



## nebeljäger (17. November 2009)

wegen dem Bike Don, würde in deiner Größe sicher saugut rüberkommen...uppppsssst.... muss ja nicht gleich Titan werden


----------



## zingel (17. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> tja... ich hätte vor kurzen ein 29er ti radel für echt wenig kohle erwerben können doch mit 179cm sieht das rad aus wie ein junger hund mit grossen pfoten, bei welpen finde ich das supersüss bei bikes.... leider fehlen mir 10 cm, damit es schön (gute porpotionen)ausehen würde... den 29er ht fahren sich echt kuhl



irgendwann kommt eins in deiner Grösse das spitze aussieht


----------



## versus (18. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ... oh shit da liegt schon wer ( seit 3 stunden und redet über alles möglich das keinen zusammenhang hat...



 oh mann, ich beneide dich nicht. ohren zu und durch


----------



## ZeFlo (18. November 2009)

... ich hab hier etwas aufgeräumt. der rest ist in die konversation gewandert.

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2009)

grazie


----------



## Tobirace (18. November 2009)

so und nun postet mal noch ein paar 29er, vielleicht find ich ja gefallen an den marketing-trick ausm yankeeland


----------



## b.olaf (18. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> so und nun postet mal noch ein paar 29er, vielleicht find ich ja gefallen an den marketing-trick ausm yankeeland



Ende Dezember kann ich noch mal einen Update posten. Bis dahin sollte meine Blacksheep Ti Gabel für mein 29er Titus da sein. Das Warten fällt schwer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FALKENJAGDtitan (19. November 2009)

GEOS 29er


----------



## Nordpol (20. November 2009)

solange die Räder nicht montiert sind, sehen die 29 ganz i.o. aus.  Und bitte nicht wieder hochglanz polieren.


----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2009)

FALKENJAGDtitan schrieb:


> GEOS 29er
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 176491
> 
> ...



... und ich würde dringend empfehlen dies hier durchzulesen und entsprechend zu verfahren, ansonsten landen über kurz oder lang weitere beiträge auf dem spam index.

ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. November 2009)

FALKENJAGDtitan schrieb:


> Falkenjagd



Was für ein alberner Name für eine Fahrradfirma...


----------



## aka (20. November 2009)

@floibex: hättest du diesen Beitrag auch geschrieben wenn z.B. ein Gebla ein paar Bilder seines neuen Ti Rahmens gepostet hätte?

Die Bilder passen doch super in diesen Thread.


----------



## Tobirace (20. November 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Was für ein alberner Name für eine Fahrradfirma...


Nun ja, ich find ihn auch nicht so toll aber eventuell heißt der chef  falkenjagd...aber mal ehrlich surly(dt.griesgrämig), clark kent, hercules usw. sind auch lustige namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> eventuell heißt der chef  falkenjagd...





			
				FALKENJAGD Titan Bikes schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen Rahmen, die Charme und Persönlichkeit und Individualität besitzen, ein Bike, das uns ergänzt und auf das wir uns  110%ig verlassen können. Eines, das uns fordert und fördert, einen Freund, einen Begleiter, mit dem man unendlich viele schöne Stunden verbringen kann, auf der Straße, auf dem Berg oder sonst irgendwo. Für eine lange Zeit.
> 
> Um unsere Suche zu beenden, bauen wir sie nun selbst, die perfekten Rahmen, die perfekten Bikes. Und die Momente, in denen wir unsere Räder selber bewegen, sind einfach nur einzigartig.als würde man fliegen können - wie ein Falke - super schnell und frei.
> 
> ...



Den verantwortlichen Marketingfuzzi würde ich auf direktem Weg vor die Tür setzen.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)

aka schrieb:


> @floibex: hättest du diesen Beitrag auch geschrieben wenn z.B. ein Gebla ein paar Bilder seines neuen Ti Rahmens gepostet hätte?
> 
> Die Bilder passen doch super in diesen Thread.



erlaube mir eine antwort
 guck mal seine 5 beiträge an es geht ihm nur um werbung in eigener sache...( ok ein beitrag war ne reaktion....)


----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2009)

ja, nur gebla macht das eben NICHT.

gegen die bilder hab ich ja nix, passen auch hier her. 

keiner würde sich aufregen, wenn der die falkenjäger ausser eigenwerbung auch substantielles hier beizutragen hätten.
dann könnte man zumindest begrenzt (wie bei ken von if z.b) auch grosszügiger sein ...

ciao
flo


----------



## oldman (20. November 2009)

moin,

dann will ich mal wieder Bilder posten, heute mein Litespeed Kitsuma. moechte auch erwaehnen, dass mich evtl von diesem Rahmen trenne, da ein 29er sich angekuendigt hat...


----------



## versus (20. November 2009)

die halbwertszeit deiner rahmen schrumpft aber auch gewaltig mein lieber.
29er ti ???? das könnte mir auch noch gefallen!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)

für die kurbel hätte ich bedarf am titus eleven


----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2009)

oldman, ein zweitaccount von olli? 


flo


----------



## Tobirace (20. November 2009)

man man jetzt gibts titanrahmen schon als klappradversion :kotz: ....und poliert
Gott sei dank heißt es hier "DIE TITANIUM-Gallerie" und nicht Eure Titanium-Kunstwerke, so kann ich diesen rahmen getrost mal posten..
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/view_image.php?i=/dimg/1e53efedc4ed152e822d71ec6c9daef8.jpg

@flo als break-version


----------



## aka (20. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> man man jetzt gibts titanrahmen schon als klappradversion :kotz: ....und poliert
> Gott sei dank heißt es hier "DIE TITANIUM-Gallerie" und nicht Eure Titanium-Kunstwerke, so kann ich diesen rahmen getrost mal posten..
> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/view_image.php?i=/dimg/1e53efedc4ed152e822d71ec6c9daef8.jpg
> 
> @flo als break-version



So ein Ritchey war am Magura Stand in Münsingen. Der Besitzer fährt viel mit dem Zug und hats halt mit Titan. 
Die Kupplung unten sieht man wenns aufgebaut ist kaum, und oben ists auch sehr dezent.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)

solches zeug ist in amerika sehr populär, den rahmen gibts schon ne weile!!! nichts neues
,aber  lässt sich  auch gut verstauen im flugzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. November 2009)

das teilen des rahmens klappt eigentlich ganz gut, nur nicht bei magura mitarbeitern, da die uracher ja keine mechanische bremsen im programm haben und so der besitzer gezwungen ist, zwecks der corporate identity eine marta zu fahren 

ot: gibts so ähnlich in stahl auch als dahon flo.
designed by joe murray.


----------



## versus (20. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> oldman, ein zweitaccount von olli?
> 
> 
> flo


----------



## zingel (20. November 2009)

für Don hab ich mal ne richtig fesche Gabel eingebaut...


----------



## versus (20. November 2009)

oh nein, ich weiss GENAU  was jetzt kommt...


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. November 2009)

Das Blau des Montageständers paßt nicht zum Gelb der Lefty!
Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## zingel (20. November 2009)

ist erst ein Dummy. Die richtige Gabel ist ganz schwarz.


----------



## -odi- (20. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> für Don hab ich mal ne richtig fesche Gabel eingebaut...




Was'n das fürn Rahmen?
Den ?Elite? gibts ja nicht als CD-Vorbau...

p.s. ich find Leftys ja klasse.


----------



## zingel (20. November 2009)

ist ein normales 11/8" Schaftrohr und der Rahmen ist von Carl Strong


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.schwabe (21. November 2009)

Sorry for OT
Weiß zufällig irgendwer irgendwas über diese Kurbel (Hersteller, was taugt sie usw.)?


----------



## T.R. (21. November 2009)

Hallo,
es handelt sich um eine Titan Kurbel der Firma IBS. Die Firma bot von ca. 1995-2000 Rahmen und Komponenten aus Titan an. Es handelte sich um Asien Ware. IBS gibt es nicht mehr. Ob die Kurbel etwas taugt, weiß ich nicht, sie wurde aber nur ein Jahr angeboten. der VK-Preis lag bei 700 DM.


----------



## Olle Jolze (21. November 2009)

Danke für die Info!
Echt heiß das Teil


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

sieht voll cnc-gefräst aus ò.O


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2009)

wenn die kurbel die qualität der rahmen hat
 bitte nicht fahren damit.....


----------



## Olle Jolze (21. November 2009)

Musst du denn gleich wieder die Illusion nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2009)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> Musst du denn gleich wieder die Illusion nehmen...



 nein, wollte ich nicht
 schön sind sie ev halten sie ja auch...
 versuchs.... und guck regelmässig ob sie haarrisse hat oder nicht..... die rahmen gingen an diversen stellen futsch
 ein barend ist mir  VOM LENKER weggebrochen


----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2009)

Die Qualität von IBS war lausig. Befürchte das betrifft auch die Kurbeln


----------



## oldman (21. November 2009)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es handelt sich um eine Titan Kurbel der Firma IBS. Die Firma bot von ca. 1995-2000 Rahmen und Komponenten aus Titan an. Es handelte sich um Asien Ware. IBS gibt es nicht mehr. Ob die Kurbel etwas taugt, weiß ich nicht, sie wurde aber nur ein Jahr angeboten. der VK-Preis lag bei 700 DM.



moin,

wie schon einige erwaehnt haben, die IBS Qualitaet war miserabel. Lag daran, dass die Jungs ihre Ware bei Betrieben gekauft haben, die keine Ahnung vom Velobau hatten. Das waren halbbankrotte sowjetische/russische metallverarbeitende Betriebe, die eher im Bereich Turbinen, Ruestung und Ausstattung fuer Reaktoren taetig waren.
Zudem haben die halt aus allem, was gerade da war die Rahmen/Kurbeln etc gebaut. D.h. da wurden verschieden legierte Rohre kombiniert, aus spröden Titanlegierungen Kurbeln gefräst, etc.
Es haben sich einige Leute beim Einsatz von IBS Teilen recht böse weh getan.
Bis vor kurzem hat ein ebay Verkäufer (privat latuernich) namens zizabike haufenweise Titanzeugs vertickt, das sind teilweise noch die ollen IBS Bestaende gewesen.
Also, zum Einsatz zu schlecht, fuer die Vitrine zu haesslich.


----------



## versus (21. November 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Also, zum Einsatz zu schlecht, fuer die Vitrine zu haesslich.



ouch, das war deutlich


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> man man jetzt gibts titanrahmen schon als klappradversion :kotz: ....und poliert
> Gott sei dank heißt es hier "DIE TITANIUM-Gallerie" und nicht Eure Titanium-Kunstwerke, so kann ich diesen rahmen getrost mal posten..
> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/view_image.php?i=/dimg/1e53efedc4ed152e822d71ec6c9daef8.jpg
> 
> @flo als break-version



Schlag mich, aber ich finde den Rahmen traumhaft. Gut, ohne Kupplungen wäre er noch schöner.


----------



## oldman (21. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ouch, das war deutlich



ich habe im Taunus mal einen gesehen, dem so eine IBS Kurbel berghoch im Wiegetritt zerstaubt ist. War nicht schön...


----------



## versus (22. November 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> ich habe im Taunus mal einen gesehen, dem so eine IBS Kurbel berghoch im Wiegetritt zerstaubt ist. War nicht schön...



bergauf geht ja noch 

allerdings war ich auch schon zeuge, als ein kumpel eine syncros revolution in der mitte durchgetreten hat, bzw. nach einem 50cm-"drop" mit dem pedal und der halben kurbel am boden stand...


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Damit es mal wieder ein Foto gibt:






Ich war gestern bei singlestoph und tauschte meine Federgabel gegen eine Salsa ChroMoto Grade 29"

Entschuldigt, dass sich mein Bike in Richtung offtopic bewegt, denn es entwickelt sich weg vom MTB und hin zum schnellen Strassenflitzer. Ich zwinkere da mal rüber zu Don Trailo's Titus eleven.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2009)

*ich finds lässig [email protected]*


wir haben uns ja am titreff geoutet das wir ja im schweren gelände unsere fs bikes(nothalber oder nicht) bevorzugen


----------



## nebeljäger (22. November 2009)

@[email protected]

Hörnchen weg(auch wenn sie sehr brauchbar sind..;-)) ich wachse 20 cm und passt

schön zu sehen was mit so klassischen Geröhr alles möglich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (22. November 2009)

sehr schick... nur die reifen gefallen mir net. wenn slick, dann wuerde ich einen satz kojak drauf.
aber nic0r!


----------



## versus (22. November 2009)

der umbau hat sich doch gelohnt! sieht feutlich stimmiger aus als noch gestern mittag ;-)


----------



## cluso (23. November 2009)

Werde mich wohl nie an den Anblick von (Slicks) am Mounti gewÃ¶hnen. 

Bin wohl zu eingefahren fÃ¼r sowas. 

Rad super, aber bitte andere HÃ¶rnchen montieren. Die haben den Charme 5â¬ Teilen aus dem Baumarkt.
Beat das hat dein Rad nicht verdient. 


GrÃ¼Ãe

C.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Werde mich wohl nie an den Anblick von (Slicks) am Mounti gewÃ¶hnen.
> 
> Bin wohl zu eingefahren fÃ¼r sowas.
> 
> ...


 BEI MIR REINE VELOKURIERPRÃGUNG, OBWOHL FIXIES HEUTE FAST NUR NOCH ZU SEHEN SIND
 JA BARENDS AB ODER SCHWARZE SCHÃNE RAN


----------



## -odi- (25. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> der Rahmen ist von Carl Strong



Schick


Hast Du an dem Rahmen ein OEM Ausfallende? Oder wie bewerkstelligst Du die Drehmomentabstützung?
Das war für mich ein Grund für verschiebbare Ausfaller. 

1. Keine Ti-Ausfallenden für die OEM-Achsplatte. (...gefunden)
2. Gibt es (noch) kein Exzentrisches BB30-Tretlager 


und diesen Speedbone wollte ich nicht. Genauso wenig irgendwelche Experimente wie direkt am Bremssattel abzustützen.


----------



## hardflipper (25. November 2009)

-odi- schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es (noch) kein Exzentrisches BB30-Tretlager




Jain! THM Clavicula Tretlagerschalen kann man mit BB 30 Kurbeln verwenden!


----------



## SCK (28. November 2009)

Erstens wollte ich mehr Titan von meinem Titan.

Zweitens hatte ich mich in singlestophs Serotta-Renner verliebt und dachte, dass das Design  meinem Rahmen auch gut zu Gesicht stünde.

Also: Schmuddelwetter=Schrubbelzeit

...und das ist dabei heraus gekommen


----------



## cluso (28. November 2009)

@SCK

Super, jetzt werd ich ohnmächtig....


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2009)

@SCK

sehr schön... hätte es noch disc gäbe es die  fast volle punktzahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IF006TD517 (28. November 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> @SCK
> 
> Super, jetzt werd ich ohnmächtig....



... me too!

schwindelanfälle...   GNTM ...


----------



## nebeljäger (28. November 2009)

uiiiii....noch schlimmer...

Schwindel, Nystagmus und Herzflattern....

mir würde nämlich diese Rahmengröße auch noch passen


----------



## shutupandride (28. November 2009)

fand ich vorher besser.


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. November 2009)

Die roten Panels machen irgendwie den Eindruck, als hätten sie sich verlaufen.


----------



## Raze (29. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, so ein Vorbau verläuft sich mal in die Deutsche Bucht...





Wer könnte mir so etwas besorgen? 

Schönen 1. Advent

raze


----------



## Kittie (29. November 2009)

NO-Name (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - keine Nummer, keine Markenbezeichnung) Titan SSP MTB. Könnte ein Towsen sein, aber dafür viel besser verarbeitet. Vorbau und Stütze auch Titan.





Titan ist schon was tolles....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2009)

schön und zeitlos
 glückwunsch


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. November 2009)

Sehr schöne bikes hier!!!


----------



## kohpa (29. November 2009)

Wirklich sehr fein 

Passt von der Länge her ja haargenau zwischen die Mauervorsprünge.
Wurde das Bike nach dieser Vorgabe gebaut? oder wurde der Hauseingang anhand der Bikelänge erbaut?

Gruss Opa


----------



## Kittie (29. November 2009)

Nicht nur die Mauer und das Haus, sondern die ganze Stadt fügt sich in die Gesamt-Komposition nahtlos ein...))


----------



## oldman (29. November 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe, so ein Vorbau verläuft sich mal in die Deutsche Bucht...
> 
> ...



moin,
hatte einige Male mit Rapid zu tun, das ist Stress pur.Dann lieber auf ebay.com was chinesisches rausfischen.
Rapid ist Chaos pur... das ist nicht nur meine Meinung, das ist auch gängige Meinung in russischen Bikeforen.


----------



## Raze (29. November 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> hatte einige Male mit Rapid zu tun, das ist Stress pur.Dann lieber auf ebay.com was chinesisches rausfischen.
> Rapid ist Chaos pur... das ist nicht nur meine Meinung, das ist auch gängige Meinung in russischen Bikeforen.



Hallo oldman,

danke für Deine Info - schade.

Einen schönen 1. Adventsabend

raze


----------



## versus (29. November 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die roten Panels machen irgendwie den Eindruck, als hätten sie sich verlaufen.





ich finde das serotta top


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Blaue Panels, blaue Gabel. Rote Panels, schwarze Gabel?



			
				zingel schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## IF006TD517 (29. November 2009)

ohhhh.... ein IF... ich glaub ich muss meins auch mal posten... habs aber grad zerlegt 

sweet!


----------



## versus (29. November 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Blaue Panels, blaue Gabel. Rote Panels, schwarze Gabel?



das if ist wunderschön, aber ich bin definitiv nicht der meinung, dass schwarze gabeln nur an rahmen mit schwarzen decals verbaut werden dürfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -odi- (29. November 2009)

Schick, das IF!!!


----------



## SCK (29. November 2009)

> Blaue Panels, blaue Gabel. Rote Panels, schwarze Gabel?



Naja, so strikt braucht man das nicht zu sehen, denke ich. 

Btw: eine silberne Gabel würde am if auch passen, wobei ich es auch so sehrsehr schön finde.

@versus: Hab leider kein Vektorgrafik. Die Schriftzüge sind von der alten, ursprünglichen Lackierung.


----------



## versus (29. November 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> Naja, so strikt braucht man das nicht zu sehen, denke ich.
> 
> Btw: eine silberne Gabel würde am if auch passen, wobei ich es auch so sehrsehr schön finde.
> 
> @versus: Hab leider kein Vektorgrafik. Die Schriftzüge sind von der alten, ursprünglichen Lackierung.



ok, schade!


----------



## hardflipper (29. November 2009)

Das IF is sche!!! 

Noch besser würde es mir mit einer aktellen silbergrauen Sid (titanfarben) und blauen Decals gefallen.

Dafür dann auch blaue Naben, damit man wieder einen Kontrast hat.


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2009)

uiui, lässig das IF...

heute passiert, kroch wohl zuviel durchs Unterholz....

die eingeweihten wissen wies geschah....


----------



## Rutil (29. November 2009)

die Schweissnähte machen mich immer wieder fertig


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2009)

Rutil schrieb:


> die Schweissnähte machen mich immer wieder fertig



da gäbs ne wirksame Therapie dagegen...


----------



## zingel (29. November 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das IF is sche!!!
> 
> Noch besser würde es mir mit einer aktellen silbergrauen Sid (titanfarben) und blauen Decals gefallen.
> 
> Dafür dann auch blaue Naben, damit man wieder einen Kontrast hat.



mittlerweile gab's ein paar Änderungen...















...trotzdem wird's wohl bald als mein Begleiter Nr.1 ersetzt.


----------



## versus (29. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> ...trotzdem wird's wohl bald als mein Begleiter Nr.1 ersetzt.



ich dachte das sei bedrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (29. November 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> so strikt braucht man das nicht zu sehen



Geschmack ist (glücklicherweise) eine sehr individuelle Geschichte. Mir persönlich gefällt zingels Aufbau einfach deutlich besser, als der Deinige. Ich denke und hoffe, dass Du mir diese Einschätzung nicht übel nimmst. Für mich wirken rote Panels mit gelben Decals an einem im Übrigen dezent und schwerpunktmäßig schwarz aufgebauten Titanrahmen - dazu stehe ich nach wie vor - einfach deplatziert. Aber letztendlich spielt das ja auch gar keine Rolle. Dir muss Dein Rad gefallen...

@zingel: Ein Traum. Wie wäre es mit Eggbeatern mit blauen Federn?


----------



## zingel (29. November 2009)

am Indy ändere ich vorerst nicht's mehr. Es wird wie gesagt ersetzt. Ausserdem fahr ich an allen Bikes Time Pedale und hab auch an allen Schuhen passende Cleat's.


----------



## SCK (30. November 2009)

> Geschmack ist (glücklicherweise) eine sehr individuelle Geschichte.



@Blumenhummer: Stimme ich 100 prozentig zu!

Müssen dann subjektive,ästhetische Präferenzen nicht auch als solche formuliert werden?

Naja, wie weiter oben gepostet, finde ich zingels if super schön. 
Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde das serotta top



signed


----------



## Don Trailo (30. November 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> am Indy ändere ich vorerst nicht's mehr. Es wird wie gesagt ersetzt. Ausserdem fahr ich an allen Bikes Time Pedale und hab auch an allen Schuhen passende Cleat's.



aber nicht verkaufen stef!
 das rad ist so ausgewogen und mit den silbrigen parts einfach edel edel edel


----------



## versus (30. November 2009)

wenn man am serotta noch was suche wollen würde, dann den nicht senkrecht zum unter-, bzw. sitzrohr verlaufenden abschluss der banderolen.

@zingel: auf den nachfolger bin ich wirklich schon gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (30. November 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> Müssen dann subjektive,ästhetische Präferenzen nicht auch als solche formuliert werden?



Hatte ich das denn nicht getan? 

Sollte der Eindruck entstanden sein, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung als die allein selig machende ansehe, so täte mir das aufrichtig leid. Das war keineswegs meine Intention.


----------



## zingel (30. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber nicht verkaufen stef!


eher nicht ...aber evtl mal einen Tapetenwechsel


----------



## ronmen (30. November 2009)

das IF ist der Burner 
zumindest - naben, gabel, rahmen kombo..
so liebenswert die thomson komponenten auch aussehen (I love them) - ich finde sie am ti radl gerade in "nicht schwarz" immer unpassend -> aber der rest - einfach nur lecker!!
*
Gibt es hier BAUM CYCLES owner/liebhaber/kenner ??*


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

